#ubuntu-br 2011-05-23
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com meu erro estranho aqui ainda...  Sempre que tento abrir a pasta onde algo foi salvo com o firefox ele chama o dosbox...
<Maninho> EduardeCalibal, mude a direção
<EduardeCalibal> Se desinstalo o dosbox ou mesmo apago apenas o executável ele abre direto o nautilus.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem erros...
<EduardeCalibal> Ideias?
<EduardeCalibal> Já removi pastas do firefox antes, como a .mozilla e não surtiu efetio.
<EduardeCalibal> efeito.
<EduardeCalibal> Fiz o mesmo com a mime no ~/.local
<EduardeCalibal> Procurei elo simbólico para o /usr/bin/dosbox em todo o pc e nada foi encontrado.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo me diz que o problema que estou tendo pode ser vinculado a outro programa sem relação com o nautilus ou com o firefox.
<EduardeCalibal> Só sei que o tipo mim é File por que antes de definir o padrão do firefox para o nautilus a janela que aparecia dizia que era tipo file.
<EduardeCalibal> tipo mime
<EduardeCalibal> Também ocorre no modo seguro do firefox o que elimina a possibilidade de ser problema em um dos complementos.
<Maninho> dosbox Um emulador x86 com gráficos Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA, som e DOS
<Pskol> altera o ABRIR COM:
<EduardeCalibal> Onde isso?
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma acho que não é por ai...
<Pskol> botao direito em cima do arquivo, propriedades
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo firefox não tenho essa opção...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<Pskol> seleciona outro programa para abrir ao inves do DOSBOX
<Pskol> no nautilus
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho...
<EduardeCalibal> No nautilus não tenho problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas com o firefox
<Pskol> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Quando o download acaba tem a opção para abrir a pasta onde o arquivo esta.
<Pskol> entao fuça la nas config do firefox
<Pskol> vc va iachar
<EduardeCalibal> Se o dosbox existir ele abre ele.  Já fucei.
<Pskol> tem la os programas padroes q abrem certas extensoes
<EduardeCalibal> Já procurei qualquer ocorrência de dosbox.  Simplesmente não existe.
<EduardeCalibal> Procurei nos arquivos de configuração também.
<Pskol> vc tem q ver a extensao do arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar com a versão instalada antiga...
<EduardeCalibal> Mime file.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas na verdade é uma pasta.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar em um firefox antigo, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos, estou sendo afetado nas versões 4 e 5(beta)
<EduardeCalibal> Não estou conseguindo executar versões abaixo da 4, acho que por causa das bibliotecas atualizadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Outra questão importante, não consigo alterar o "abrir com" para pastas...
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, consigo, mas não constas nas propriedades.
<EduardeCalibal> consta
<EduardeCalibal> Se lembro direito esse problema começou após a atualização do nautilus, depois disso o firefox ficou com esse tilt.
<EduardeCalibal> ...parece questão de compatibilidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Para ficar mais estranho ainda.  Se eu remover as permissões do usuário para rodar o dosbox mas manter o executável lá o firefox abre o nautilus també.
<EduardeCalibal> também.
<thds_fm> Pessoal alguém que faça uso do ubuntu 11.04 me diga qual é a versão do Alsa?
<thds_fm> Por favor.
<thds_fm> :)
<Gallus> espera un segundo que já lhe digo thds
<thds_fm> Gallus, ok.
<Gallus> 1.0.24 aki
<thds_fm> Gallus, nossa.
<thds_fm> Gallus, como eu atualizo?
<Gallus> eu não fiz nada
<thds_fm> Gallus, eu sei.
<Gallus> essa é a versão padrão pra mim
<thds_fm> Faço uso no momento da versão 10.4.
<Gallus> ah por isso
<Gallus> meu kubuntu é 11.04
<thds_fm> Tenho problemas com a placa da VIA VT1708.
<Gallus> oh
<Gallus> realmente é um problema
<thds_fm> Penso que devo atualizar o ALsa.
<Gallus> provavelmente vc vai precisar adicionar um novo repositório
<Gallus> procura na internet
<Gallus> por repositório alsa ubuntu
<thds_fm> Gallus, estou pesquisando.
<Maninho> atualiza o ubuntu, e curta o gnome classico que não tem tanto bug como dizem nao, ao meu caso apenas preferencias, que estou corrigindo nos fontes do aplicativos
<Gallus> Maninho não sei no caso dele se é uma boa
<Gallus> parece que os novos kernel não trazem um bom support para placas via
<Gallus> mesmo pq a via se não me engano deixou de fabricar placas mãe
<thds_fm> ALguém saberia me ajudar a atualizar o alsa?
<thds_fm> Help!
<xispirito> Formatei uma partição na instalação do SO que só aparece depois que o SO completa o boot, da erro de montagem se eu coloco para montar via fstab.Alguem ja passou por isto?
<Gallus> não
<Gallus> ja deu  uma checkagem na partição
<xispirito> ja, ta ok, sem frags, nada
<Gallus> é um comando chdisk eu acho
<xispirito> mas é mais uma curiosidade...
<Gallus> que tipo de partição é xispirito?
<xispirito> ext4 Gallus
<Gallus> eu tive um problema com uma partição mas ela não montava de jeito nenhum
<Gallus> só montou depois que eu mandei dar uma checagem
<Gallus> só que não lembro qual é o comando
<xispirito> esta depois que eu logo, monto normalmente via nautilus ou mount
<xispirito> não me incomoda por que é uma partição para backups etc...só achei estranho
<Gallus> thds conseguiug configurar a placa de video?
<thds_fm> Gallus, placa de audio.
<xispirito> thds_fm, não te entendi bem, apt não instala?
<thds_fm> Gallus, estou pesquisando como atualizar o alsa para a versão 1.0.24.
<thds_fm> xispirito, não sei.
<Gallus> a de ontem eu acho, com modprobe card=107 etc...
<thds_fm> Gallus, a placa pctv...
<Gallus> sim
<Gallus> essa mesma
<Gallus> conseguiu confurar ela
<thds_fm> Gallus, desculpe, não me lembro de ter conversado contigo.
<thds_fm> Gallus, sim. card= 148 tuner=48.
<Gallus> blz
<Gallus> que bom
<thds_fm> Gallus, mas está sem som.
<Gallus> por causa do alsa vc acha?
<thds_fm> Gallus, sim..
<Gallus> mas vc tem som no resto do sistema?
<thds_fm> Gallus, está apresentando problemas.
<Gallus> tipo se vc liga 2 aplicativos que tem som só funciona 1?
<thds_fm> Gallus, às vezes o som funciona de maneira deplorável e outras não funciona nada.
<xispirito> ja experimentou pulseaudio ou oss?
<Gallus> esperimenta tirar o pulse audio
<xispirito> aqui o alsa tambem ficava variando o volume e chiava, pulseaudio funciona bem
<omelete> tem q instalar um tal de alsa mixer
<Gallus> pulseaudio vem configurado por padrão
<Gallus> mas ainda é bem instavel
<Gallus> quando vc tira o pulseaudio o sistema fica só com o alsa
<xispirito> Gallus, sempre que eu usava linux usava o alsa, desta vez me arrependi
<thds_fm> Me lembro de que quando utilizava a versão 10.4 eu atualizei o alsa e voltou ao normal.
<thds_fm> Por isso, estou a procura.
<Gallus> tenta tirar o pulseaudio primeiro
<omelete> xispirito,  tb tinha chiadeira e volume baixo com o alsa
<omelete> com o pulse fica limpo e alto
<Gallus> no meu caso por exemplo eu não posso baixar 2 videos no youtube com o paulse audio, pq só vai ter som em um
<xispirito> omelete, então...o alsa sempre foi bom, sei la o que ouve...
<omelete> pois eh, funcionava bem antes
<thds_fm> O Alsa na versão 11.04 está estável e digno de meu apreço.
<Gallus> engraçado, no meu o alsa ta bem
<xispirito> o openbsd usa oss, no meu caso funciona bem, talvez funcione bem tambem em linux
<thds_fm> Retornei ao 10.4. ¬_¬
<omelete> Gallus,  é x86_64 ai?
<Gallus> nunca usei oss
<Gallus> sim omelete
<Gallus> kubuntu 11.04 x86_64
<xispirito> thds_fm, é bom =)
<omelete> tem q instalar duas libs pra funcionar com dois videos ao msm tempo
<Gallus> ah é?
<Gallus> não sabia
<Gallus> me diz ai omelete que vou notar :)
<Gallus> anotar
<omelete> deixa eu ver aqui
<Gallus> mas o problema não é nem só esse
<Gallus> o pulse só reconhece meu som como sendo estereo
<Gallus> quando eu tenho 7 canais de audio
<xispirito> o.O
<Ricardo__> Gallus, comé q tá o kubuntu 11.04?
<omelete> aqui funciona blz, fone de ouvido + spdif
<thds_fm> Irei me aventurar.
<thds_fm> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<xispirito> eu gosto dos lts
<thds_fm> xispirito, o mesmo.
<xispirito> as versões intermediarias geralmente me encomodam
<thds_fm> Gallus, você conversou comigo com outro nick?
<Gallus> não, foi com esse mesmo
<thds_fm> Nossa, amnésia.
<Gallus> Ricardo__ eu só estou tendo problema com o choqok
<Gallus> que abre e logo fecha
<Gallus> fora isso meu unico problema é que queria configurar o protocolo apt no firefox 4
<Gallus> mas ja li um mundo de coisa que explica como fazer nas verões 3.x do firefox mas não funciona no firefox4
<xispirito> Gallus, desculpe, mas como assim apt no firefox?
<Gallus> é o protocolo apt xispirito, ele serve para fazer instalação com um click, geralmente usanso o apturl ou aptlinex
<Gallus> mas ja tentei configurar os dois e não consigo
<xispirito> tipo voce ve um .deb em um site qualquer, clica e ele instala...interessante
<Gallus> pelo que entendi não é nem um deb
<thds_fm> Gallus, interessante.
<Gallus> o site que quero utilizar é esse, http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.04/?page=8
<Gallus> vi alguns kogos interessantes como a cópia do monopólio
<thds_fm> Gallus, playdeb...
<thds_fm> Gallus, eu conheço.
<Gallus> isso
<Gallus> só que todavez que clicko ele pede o protocolo apt
<Gallus> se tivesse como baixar o deb pra mi tb tava blz
<xispirito> se isso não for feito direito abre muitas possibilidades de injetar coisas no sistema
<Gallus> acho que não
<Gallus> acho que baixa um deb
<thds_fm> Amigos irei me ausentar.
<Gallus> o endereço que vem para mim é esse http://www.playdeb.net/install/capitalism/0.5.1-1~getdeb1
<thds_fm> Levantar às 04:00 amanhã.
<thds_fm> Boa noite.
<Gallus> boa noite
<xispirito> noite
<ebm> eae galera, belezinha .......... ae galera, alguem sabe mandar arquivo para o pastebin.com usando a opção do nautilus??
<m3t4l> Saudações a todos
<m3t4l> Alguém recomenda algum software livre com interface gráfica de medição de temperatura de hardware?
<xispirito> alguem conheçe um bom editor uml, de preferencia gtk?
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<Tomoshige> Celsinho ae
<Celsinho> Tomoshige, oba!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> Tomoshige,
<Celsinho> :)~
<Tomoshige> [Celsinho]: ;)
<vagner4work> bom dia
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<bolor> join #shemale
<camus> hahah
<bolor> alguém conhece algum channel relacionado a C++ (br) ?
<PingaR0x> bolor, acho que nao teria um
<bolor> parece que não há nenhum mesmo
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: ta ae
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<MarconM> Celsinho: bom dia
<MarconM> alguem sabe por que ursinha esta sumida
<MarconM> o
<Celsinho> MarconM, boa pergunta!
<Celsinho> sumida em!
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> Celsinho: acho q ela deve ta fazendo curso em outra cidade
<MarconM> ou fora do pais
<Celsinho> uia
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> chick em!
<MarconM> Celsinho: eu acho neh
<MarconM> Celsinho: instalei o gedit no windows
<MarconM> ficou show
<MarconM> 300 vezes melhor que bloco de notas
<MarconM> aeauhuaheauehaeuaehaua
<Celsinho> MarconM, é mesmo?
<Celsinho> pow,
<Celsinho> nem windows uso mais!
<dtcrshr> dia
<dtcrshr> MarconM, tem o notepad++ pra windows
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<MarconM> dia
<MarconM> Celsinho: tenho que usar por causa do programa ... mas coloquei dual boot sabado
<MarconM> Celsinho: xubuntu e windows
<Celsinho> MarconM, hum!
<Celsinho> manda uma screenshot do seu!
<PingaR0x> MarconM, negocio é openbox
<MarconM> Celsinho: agora eu to no ruindows ... ja ja eu vou para xubuntu
<MarconM> PingaR0x: Celsinho negocio é xmonad
<MarconM> xD
<Celsinho> uaehuiae
<Celsinho> :D
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> preciso de uma ajudinha se alguem souber, um dia pluguei meu ipod 4g no ubuntu e rolou tudo blz, mas agora quando plugo de novo, esta aparecendo "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<shallwe> toda hora que plugo aparece isso, ja iniciei, resetei, desliguei e nada
<MarconM> Celsinho: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/unledgyf.png/
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Celsinho> hehehe
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> dahora!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> MarconM, voce trabalha com oque ?
<eduardo> gbom dia
<eduardo> alguem pode me ajudar: minha placa de rede parou do nada
<eduardo> agora funciona apenas o wifi
<MarconM> Celsinho: faço projeto de Estradas e Edificios
<PingaR0x> eduardo, explique melhor
<PingaR0x> MarconM, caminhoneiro
<MarconM> Engenharia e Arquitetura
<Celsinho> bom bom!
<MarconM> PingaR0x: nao lembro de caminhoneiro fazer projeto de estradas e edificios
<MarconM> profissão nova essa
<PingaR0x> PingaR0x, ele roda a estrada
<PingaR0x> ./troll
 * PingaR0x afk
 * MarconM diz .... piada sem graça
<MarconM> vai que cola
<eduardo> PingaR0x: instalei o ubuntu 11 e funcionou direto a placa de rede
<eduardo> mas o wifi nao configurei o wifi e ficou funcionando as 2]
<eduardo> agora apenas wifi funciona e nao sei o motivo
<eduardo> sumiu do meu ifconfig o eth0
<eduardo> aparece apenas o lo e wifi
<PingaR0x> eduardo, eu to de saida mais me faz assim sudo dmesg e cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<eduardo> to colando
<eduardo> PingaR0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611862/
<PingaR0x> eduardo, cat /var/log/syslog e cola tbm
<eduardo> ele nao vem todas as linhas
<eduardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611867/
<eduardo> NetworkManager Tool
<eduardo> State: disconnected
<eduardo> PingaR0x:
<PingaR0x> eduardo, to pensando aqui... to inrolado aqui calma
<MarconM> eduardo: abre o terminal e digita " lshw|grep -i eth0
<Celsinho> reinicio sozinho,
<MarconM> o.o
<Celsinho> estranho né ?
<MarconM> Celsinho: q droga hein
<MarconM> Celsinho: é nada ... é normal
<Celsinho> fez logoff sozinho!
<MarconM> ^^
<Celsinho> e cheguei aqui de manha, ele tava travado!
<Celsinho> :/
<Celsinho> travo!
<MarconM> Celsinho: ta usando o que ae
<Celsinho> ubuntu 11.04
<Celsinho> ué
<Celsinho> :)
<MarconM> Celsinho: eu to aqui e to no sistema da janelinha
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> depois tira uma scree do seu ubuntu pra eu dar um look nele!
<eduardo> MarconM: nao me retornou nada
<MarconM> estranho
<MarconM> eduardo: abre o terminal e digita " lshw -businfo|grep -i eth0
<MarconM> acredito q sua placa de rede nao foi reconhecida
<MarconM> eduardo: se voce digitar lspci ela monstra
<eduardo> sim
<eduardo> MarconM: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<eduardo> e funcionava normalmente
<eduardo> esse retornou no lspci
<eduardo> no outro comando que me passou nao retornou nada tb
<MarconM> eduardo: tenta assim
<MarconM> ifconfig eth0 up
<eduardo> eth0: ERRO ao obter marcadores da interface: Dispositivo inexistente
<eduardo> MarconM: vish
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> eduardo: instalou o unity ae
<eduardo> oq eh isso..rs
<MarconM> eduardo: estranho se eu nao me engano minha placa é a msm
<MarconM> q a sua
<eduardo> entao, eh no meu notebook
<MarconM> complicado
<eduardo> depois que acabou a bateria rolou isso
<MarconM> eduardo: faz assim ... reinicia e boota com um live cd
<MarconM> olha se no live cd vai reconhecer e conectar
<Pretto> eduardo: pra saber se ele carregou o modulo usa lspci -v
<eduardo> ateh sexta esse aqui funcionava
<eduardo> vamos ver
<MarconM> Pretto: e ae man xD
<MarconM> Pretto: tem noticias da ursinha
<eduardo> Pretto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611873/
<eduardo> veja tb se puder MarconM
<Pretto> MarconM: nope, acho q ela ta muito ocupada no trampo
<Pretto> eduardo: olhe as ultimas linhas
<Pretto> Kernel modules: r8169
<eduardo> Pretto: como sei se carregou...
<Pretto> eduardo: lsmod | grep r8169
<PingaR0x> Eduardo lsmod | grep 8169
<Pretto> PingaR0x: hehehehe
<PingaR0x> Pretto, foi mais rapido
<eduardo> to entendendo
<eduardo> ih
<eduardo> vazio
<PingaR0x> eduardo da um modprobe r8169
<Pretto> PingaR0x: fastest
<Pretto> :
<Pretto> :P
<PingaR0x> Pretto, é pra pegar a poli kkk
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, onde tem um site bacana que tem uns fundos de tela?
<furion> salve galera
<furion> queria uma opinao sobre o brasero
<PingaR0x> Celsinho, www.gnome-look.org
<MarconM> eduardo: Pretto o modulo carregou
<PingaR0x> ou algo assim
<MarconM> deveria funfar sim
<MarconM> eduardo: faz isso .... faz boot pelo livecd e tenta conectar por ele
<MarconM> para ver se vai ....
<furion> migrei recentemente ao ubuntu ou melhor ao mundo gnu/linux e queria sabe se esse software e mesmo bom pra gravação de cd e copias do mesmo
<furion> ???
<Pretto> furion: qual software?
<eduardo> alguem sabe oq fez voltar,... p
<furion> o brasero
<eduardo> Pretto: sabe
<eduardo> furion: ann
<PingaR0x> eduardo, voltou a pegar?
<furion> tava olhando as opçoes basicas e achei muito interresante, agora queria sabe se ele copias os dvd com segurança
<furion> tipo aqueles de locadoras
<eduardo> PingaR0x: sim mas nao sei o pq
<PingaR0x> eduardo, vc fez oque a gente flou?
<Pretto> eduardo: voltar o q?
<Pretto> furion: vc quer dizer dvds com proteção
<eduardo> PingaR0x: fiz
<furion> isso mesmo
<PingaR0x> eduardo, dai funcionou?
<eduardo> Pretto: a rede voltou
<eduardo> PingaR0x: sim funcionou mas foi o modprobe q faz funcionar??
<PingaR0x> eduardo, foi so o modulo  que nao tinha carregado
<furion> <Pretto>li em post da internet varias pessoas reclamando de problemas com esse software por isso vim aqui tira as duvidas
<Pretto> eduardo: sim
<eduardo> entendi]]modprobe carrega os modulos
<PingaR0x> eduardo, o "programa"(entenda-se por driver) que controla a placa de rede nao tinah carregado
<eduardo> e para ver lspci -v
<PingaR0x> eduardo, tanto carrega quanto remove
<PingaR0x> eduardo, lspci mostra seus perifericos internos, lara ver modulos eh lsmod
<eduardo> hmm
<eduardo> se eu escrever modprobe novamente ele remove entao
<PingaR0x> parA*
<PingaR0x> eduardo, nao pra remover é modprobe -r
<PingaR0x> -r de remove
<eduardo> entendi
<eduardo> vou reiniciar para ver se ele carrega
<eduardo> sozinho
<PingaR0x> eduardo, pera.
<eduardo> hm
<PingaR0x> Pretto, tem alguma chance de ter ido para blacklist o modulo?
<Pretto> furion, copiar dvds com proteção é ilegal
<furion> sei disso
<Pretto> furion: pode ser feito, mas não deve ser discutido aqui
<furion> nao to querendo sabe como faz, so queria sabe se ele faz isso
<furion> <Pretto>so tirando uma duvida
<Pretto> furion: ;)
<eduardo> PingaR0x: vou reiniciar blza: se nao carregar sozinho pode estar na blacklist neh
<PingaR0x> eduardo, provavelmente sim
<eduardo> blza
<eduardo> ja volto ae
<Pretto> PingaR0x: pode ser, não tenho certeza
<furion> alguem conseugue me explicao que e o alsa
<eduardo> obrigado
<PingaR0x> Pretto, nao tenho como ver agora
<PingaR0x> furion, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALSA google é seu amigo
<furion> fui la mas entendi nada
<PingaR0x> furion, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<furion> o pulse e melhor que ele
<Pretto> furion: o pulse é o atual, e pretende ser melhor
<furion> ele são drivers
<furion> ????
<furion> se sim como posso sabe qual estou usando no meu ubuntu 11.04
<eduardo> PingaR0x: eh man....acho que foi pra blacklist
<Pretto> furion: pulseaudio é um programa
<Pretto> furion: um deamon
<Pretto> não o driver
<furion> ????
<furion> me explique o que é um daemon
<Pretto> furion: como está seu ingles?
<furion> +-
<Pretto> furion -> http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<furion> pode me dizer o que é um daemon
<Pretto> furion: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(aplicativo_para_computadores)
<furion> okok
<eduardo> Pretto: opa man meu modulo acho q ta na blacklist nao inicia sozinho mais
<eduardo> ]vi o /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<eduardo> e esta em branco
<Gallus> acho que posso dizer que un daemon é um programa que fica rodando de forma redundante, em silencio e em segundo plano
<eduardo> alguem pode me ajudar a ver se o modulo esta na blacklist
<eduardo> o arquivo da blacklist esta vazio
<MarconM> cara quem disse q impressora funfa
<MarconM> no ubuntu agora
<mibis_> boa tarde galera
<mibis_> esqueci os botoes para aparecer as pastas oculta no ubuntu
<vagner4work> mibis_: Ctrl+h
<mibis_> vlw brow
<POwerless> alguem sabe um programa ou como mandar um arquivo pdf pra jpeg no linux?
<POwerless> alguem?
<BuChEcHa> Eduardecalibal ; ou me fala uma coisa
<BuChEcHa> se q manja memo
<BuChEcHa> hauhauha
<BuChEcHa> eu qria baixar pelo baixaki o pidgin e usar no ubuntu
<BuChEcHa> pq oq ja ta no programa nao confico fazer algumas mudanças como fonte
<POwerless> alguem sabe um programa ou como mandar um arquivo pdf pra jpeg no linux?
<BuChEcHa> se sabe me fala oq faço?
<BuChEcHa> fazendo o favor é claro
<Celsinho> BuChEcHa, voce está no ubuntu ?
<BuChEcHa> sim celsinho
<Celsinho> BuChEcHa, 11.04 ?
<BuChEcHa> e ja baixei o pidgin
<BuChEcHa> isso
<BuChEcHa> 11.04
<cparzewski> POwerless, GIMP
<BuChEcHa> mas nao manjo muito celsinho
<Celsinho> BuChEcHa, abra o central de programas do ubuntu, e digite la, pidgin , e instale-o.
<Celsinho> ou qualquer outro programa que queira!
<BuChEcHa> entao ja fiz isso
<POwerless> vou baixar
<Celsinho> só digitar o nome la e instalar!
<BuChEcHa> tem tdos la
<BuChEcHa> la instalei e tal
<BuChEcHa> mas oq tem la nao tem como eu mexer a fonte
<BuChEcHa> tendeu celsinho
<Celsinho> hum,
<BuChEcHa> tendeu
<Celsinho> vou dar uma saida, mais tarde eu volto!
<BuChEcHa> vo ter de reiniciar mas ja volto
<BuChEcHa> ok abç
<wfleck> pessoal, fui instalar o ubuntu dei o boot no cd, qnd reiniciou deu a mensagem REBOOT AND SELECT PROPER BOOT DEVICE OR INSERT BOOT MEDIA IN SELECTED BOOT DEVICE AND PRESS A KEY, alguem saberia a solução deste problema ?
<vagner4work> wfleck: o computador não encontrou um drive para o boot
<vagner4work> wfleck: você já instalou ou ainda vai instalar?
<wfleck> coloquei o cd, selecionei a opção de instalação e reiniciar agora
<wfleck> qnd reiniciou, abri a bios coloquei pra dar o boot no cd
<wfleck> ai ele iniciou o pc novamente e deu essa mensagem
<wfleck> existe um meio de fazer com que o computador encontre o driver ?
<wfleck> vagner4work:  vou instalar
<vagner4work> wfleck: você deve alterar a sequencia de devices na bios
<vagner4work> ou seja, mudar a prioridade dos dispositivos a serem carregados no boot
<vagner4work> mude o cdrom para o inicio da lista
<vagner4work> assim, ele será carregado primeiro
<wfleck> é ai que da o problema,  qnd eu coloco ele em primeiro
<wfleck> qnd ele nao é o primeiro ele abre o windows normalmente
<dtcrshr> wfleck, deixa pra dar boot SO no cd
<dtcrshr> pelo menos vc vai ver o erro se for na midia
<dtcrshr> qual seu pc / bios
<wfleck> ja fiz isso, tentei de todas as formas
<wfleck> bios é asus
<dtcrshr> nao, asus fabrica placa mae e outras coisas
<dtcrshr> a bios pode ser ambios, phenix
<wfleck> desculpa
<dtcrshr> faça isso, mude na bios pra dar boot so no cd e volte aqui
<wfleck> asus é a placa mae
<dtcrshr> fatalmente
<dtcrshr> traduzindo a grosso modo a msg, ele não achou o dispositivo correto pra boot. se for um pc modernete rola tentar pelo usb que e mais rapido. tem todas as intruções na pagina de download do ubuntu
<dtcrshr> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<wfleck> o fabricante da bios é a american megatrends
<wfleck> pelo pen drive, tentei tbm, chega um determinado momento que da a mesma mensagem
<Spiga> alguem tem ideia qual lib é essa? segfault at 0 ip b74e1db1 sp bfac9774 error 4 in libc-2.13.so[b746e000+15a000]
<PingaR0x> Spiga, libc
<Spiga> libc-6?
<pqatsi> dpkg -S te diz ;)
<pqatsi> packages.ubuntu.com também
<Spiga> certo
<Spiga> libc6
<PingaR0x> Spiga, podc tem um glibc tbm
<PingaR0x> que pode servir
<Spiga> intao eu tenho as 2 instaladas.
<Spiga> mais atual.
<Spiga> to achando estranho meu comando nao dar cerot.
<linker2> como eu faço um script pra executar um programa ?
<Spiga> shell?
<PingaR0x> linker2, #!/bin/bash na primeira linha do arquivo e o que vc quer que execute em baixo
<PingaR0x> salve , e de chmod +x nele
<PingaR0x> 2 clike ou  xama ele com ./
<linker2> PingaR0x, tem alguma extensão específica?
<PingaR0x> linker2, linux nao trabalha com extensão
<PingaR0x> mais se quiser ponha .sh
<dtcrshr> wfleck, entao, basicamente vc esta com um problema antes do ubuntu, vc nao conseguiu queimar a imagem / usb pra dar boot no sistema
<linker2> é que estou dando dois cliques e ele tá abrindo o arquivo para edição, PingaR0x
<dtcrshr> se vc nao sabe configurar sua bios chame um amigo que leia ingles / saiba de informatica pra te ajudar
<wfleck> entao,  concerteza foi com relação ao cd
<PingaR0x> linker2, vc nao leu oque eu disse de permissao de execução a ele
<wfleck> queima
<linker2> PingaR0x, mas como eu faço isso?
<PingaR0x> linker2, chmod +x arquivo
<linker2> mas toda vez q eu for abrir vou ter que digitar esse comando?
<PingaR0x> nope
<PingaR0x> uma vez só
<dtcrshr> wfleck, como vc gravou o cd?
<furion> salve galera
<wfleck> achei o erro
<dtcrshr> qual versao vc esta usando tbm
<furion> preciso sabe de um software para ripa audio de dvd
<wfleck> nao gravei pelo InfraRecorder
<dtcrshr> nao conheco
<dtcrshr> mas enfim, se vc tiver no windows qlquer destes sites baixaki, superdownloads
<dtcrshr> deve ter um gravador de imagem ai free
<dtcrshr> o infra tem o link no downloads do ubuntu tbm, ele funciona dboa
<wfleck> no caso ele vem zipado quando faço download
<dtcrshr> vem?
<dtcrshr> a imagem vem .iso
<dtcrshr> o aplicativo nao sei, nunca usei
<dtcrshr> http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5
<dtcrshr> tem o installer .exe tbm
<dtcrshr> isso e o de menos
<dtcrshr> poe o cd no drive ai, ele abre o autorun do wubi?
<linker2> PingaR0x,
<linker2> cd /home/home/Área de Trabalho/emesene-1.6.3
<linker2> ./emesene
<linker2> não tá rodando
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> me deu um crash sinistro aqui
<vitorlobo> kernel panic
<vitorlobo> n reconhecia o hd nem a pau
<vitorlobo> :
<vitorlobo> tive q formatar , instalar o lts versao 6.06
<vitorlobo> pra depois o 10.10
<vitorlobo> af
<digo> alguém pode me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> digo: com?
<digo> eu tenho um N8 e n consigo monta-lo no modo armazenamento de Massa
<digo> estou usando o ubuntu 8.04.4
<digo> vitorlobo: esta aih?
<vitorlobo> to mas....n tenho a menor ideia de como resolver isso...além do que
<vitorlobo> 98,9% do pessoal aqui
<vitorlobo> usa da versão 10.04 em diante
<vitorlobo> dificil te da suporte nessa versao
<vitorlobo> :|
<digo> vitorlobo: eu sei. estou precisando msm atualizar
<linker2> PingaR0x, sabe me dizer?
<digo> vitorlobo: eh q uso um notebook e tenho aquele problema antigo dos Load Cycle Counts do HD
<digo> vitorlobo: aih fica complicado atualizar
<digo> vitorlobo: mas obrigado assim msm
<dtcrshr> mas tem esse bug ainda dos discos?
<dtcrshr> faz tempo hein
<PingaR0x> digo, provavelmente é falta de modulo para isso
<dtcrshr> sempre achei que era intriga da oposição
<dtcrshr> afinal, nao tem hd eterno
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Ricardo__> dtcrshr, tem hd eterno sim eu tenho um bigfoot de 2 giga a 15 anos ja e sem nenhum bad block eahaeaehah
<MarconM> Ricardo__: o.O
<MarconM> a 15 anos
<MarconM> porra
<Ricardo__> é ele é mais lento q um pen drive
<Ricardo__> e faz mais barulho q um fuca
<Ricardo__> mas funciona legal ate hj
<MarconM> isso ae
<MarconM> vende ele para o billgates
<Ricardo__> de 5 polegadas ainda
<Ricardo__> por isso bigfoot
<Ricardo__> http://ahfook.krova.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/harddisks.jpg
<Ricardo__> olha a foto
<Ricardo__> em relacao a um hd comum
<Ricardo__> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/2664533936_3a6dfbc8f4.jpg
<Ricardo__> fui dormir
<MarconM> alguem conseguiu usar impressora ae
<PingaR0x> MarconM, eu
<MarconM> PingaR0x: instalei a impressora
<MarconM> e nao imprimi PingaR0x " epson stylus color 1520 - ligada na parta serial
<MarconM> eu ja tinha intalado o ubuntu antes
<MarconM> e tinha funfando
<MarconM> funcionado
<PingaR0x> MarconM, da algum erro?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: nao nao
<MarconM> fica carregando .. termina mas nao da nada
<PingaR0x> dmesg?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: vou ver aqui
<MarconM> PingaR0x: o que eu tenho que procurar exatamente no dmesg
<PingaR0x> MarconM, http://www.sergioprado.org/2011/05/02/analisando-aplicacoes-linux-com-strace-e-ltrace/
<PingaR0x> MarconM, coisas da porta serial
<PingaR0x> MarconM, comunicação da impressora
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> a porta serial é o que
<MarconM> qual o nome da porta
<PingaR0x> MarconM, http://www.zago.eti.br/porta-serial.txt
<dtcrshr> Ricardo__, puts, que reliquia
<dtcrshr> to usando uns hds aqui pra peso de papel
<dtcrshr> nisso a maxtor ganha disparado
<dtcrshr> nem deve existir mais ne
<gabezao> dtcrshr,
<gabezao> quantum fireball 8Gb
<dtcrshr> nao deve funcionar, mas tem um XT na casa do veio que o hd era um bigfoot de 512m
<dtcrshr> o barulho era tenso mesmo
<dtcrshr> parecia uma betoneira
<licensed> alguem usa o IM 'qq'? nao to conseguindo conectar no pidgin com ele
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um hd de 12MB aqui.  :D
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> licensed, top top!
<licensed> Celsinho, aew =D
<Aprendiz> boa tarde a todos
<Celsinho> licensed, ta usando o 11.04 ?
<licensed> Celsinho, s
<Celsinho> manda uma screenshot
<Celsinho> postimage.org
<Celsinho> posta la pra mim ve:P
<licensed> Celsinho, tem nada demais nao http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/unity.png/
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite
<Celsinho> licensed, nossa
<Celsinho> que figura voce em ?
<Celsinho> foto figuraaaaaaaaaaa
<Celsinho> :@
<Celsinho> hahaha
<licensed> Celsinho, o q foi
<Celsinho> a sua foto
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> iauhiuaehiuea
<licensed> Celsinho, =P
<shallwe> opa galera blz? uma dica o que pode ser:
<Celsinho> diga sua duvida e espere ser atendido!
<Celsinho> :)
<shallwe> no ruindows meu roteador dlink 524 rola tudo, torrent, msn e tudo mais, ja no ubuntu ou qualquer distro linux, ele simplesmente nao rola msn, nao entra no facebook nem no yahoo
<shallwe> e em um monte de coisas
<shallwe> sera que o dlink ta de brincadeira com o linux? o.O
<shallwe> mas se eu ligo o cabo de rede que sai do modem direto no pc rola que é uma blz o ubuntu
<shallwe> dicas qualquer coisa é benvinda :D vlw
<Celsinho> ué talves pode estar configurado errado o roteador ?
<Celsinho> hummmm
<shallwe> mas no windows rola tudo
<shallwe> pq nao deveria rolar no ubuntu?
<shallwe> alias testei fedora, testei gentoo tudo, em todos os linux nenhum rola msn, facebook etc
<shallwe> pensei na placa de rede
<shallwe> ai testei com a placa de wireless a mesma coisa hahahaha
<shallwe> humm me passaram agora uma dica de tal de MTU vamos testar :D
<Celsinho> =]
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-24
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu posso ver o script de um .deb? os passos q ele faz?
<licensed> que pergunta mais idiota, licensed. ja consegui
<Fixo> ae povo
<Fixo> alguem sabe me dizer como que faz pra mudar a permissao de varios arquivos ao mesmo tempo?
<Kazenin> Fixo: todos os arquivos estão dentro do mesmo diretório ?
<Fixo> sim
<Kazenin> Fixo: chmod <permissao> /caminho/dos/arquivos -R
<Fixo> hmmm
<Fixo> aí essa permissao, pra ler e modificar qual q eh o parametro (sem querer se mto folgado, mas ja sendo hehe)
<Fixo> ?
<paladin``> ^^
<Kazenin> Fixo: 6
<BrunoPE> onde ficam as configurações do tema do mouse ?
<Kazenin> Fixo: que é 4 +2 = ler e modificar
<Fixo> ahhh
<Fixo> legal cara
<Fixo> valeu
<Fixo> \o
<Kazenin> a primeira permissão para o dono, a segunda para o grupo e a terceira para os outros
<Kazenin> por isso a sequencia de 3 numeros
<Kazenin> 666
<Kazenin> 644
<Kazenin> 755
<Kazenin> etc
<Fixo> entao tem q botar 66
<Fixo> 666
<Kazenin> se vc quer dar as mesmas permissões para todos sim
<Fixo> agora so porque perguntei aki achei uma pagina explicando
<Fixo> mas tipo...  o sinal de menos nao remove as permissoes
<Fixo> ?
<Kazenin> Fixo: então leia pra ter uma melhor compreensão =D
<Kazenin> sim remove
<Kazenin> mas é outra notação
<Fixo> entoa nao deveria usar o + ?
<Kazenin> Fixo: nesse caso aí seria ugo+rw
<Kazenin> user, group, others
<Kazenin> +
<Kazenin> R = rewrite
<Fixo> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<Kazenin> ops
<Kazenin> R = Read
<Fixo> os numeros sao outra notaçao
<Kazenin> W = Write
<paladin``> A
<Kazenin> exatamente
<Fixo> ou usa numeros, ou usa o +
<Kazenin> isso
<Maninho> alguém ja fez a instalação deste modem3G http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00bBoQcYlRVpka/Huawei-E169-HSDPA-7-2M-USB-Modem.jpg?
<Celsinho> Maninho, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-de-maneira-facil-o-claro-3G-no-Ubuntu-Linux
<Celsinho> ve se ajuda!
<Maninho> Celsinho, vou ter que fazer a instalação, amanha e estou procurando solução hoje
<Maninho> Celsinho, você já instalou? funcionou realmente?
<Celsinho> não,
<Celsinho> eu nunca instalei porque eu uso wirelles!
<Kazenin> nunca instalei esse modem
<Maninho> entendo, o modem não é de um cliente de manaus
<Kazenin> qual é a versão do Ubuntu que cê quer instalar esse modem aí ?
<Fixo> aeeeeeeeeeee deu certo agora
<Fixo> valeu Kazenin
<Fixo> abraço galera
<Maninho> Kazenin, estou pensando na versão 11.04
<Kazenin> Fixo: beleza brother qqr coisa estamos na área
<Fixo> ;D
<Maninho> Kazenin, na 11.04 ou 10.10
<Kazenin> Maninho: está pensando?
<Kazenin> não instalou o sistema ainda ?
<Maninho> Kazenin, sim, o cliente é leigo,
<Maninho> bom {<Maninho> Celsinho, vou ter que fazer a instalação, amanha e estou procurando solução hoje}
<Maninho> não ainda não instalei
<Kazenin> pra não ter surpresas o certo é instalar o sistema em alguma máquina e fazer funcionar antes
<Kazenin> pra não chegar lá e ficar de bobeira
<Maninho> Kazenin, o cliente vai levar na loja, então não teria muitos problemas em usar o google :-P
<Maninho> mas já queria saber se funciona perfeitamente no linux
<Kazenin> ah tá
<Kazenin> sim deve funcionar
<Kazenin> mas teste antes
<Kazenin> pra não ficar perdendo mto tempo com isso
<Maninho> Kazenin, não vai dar tempo para testar
<Kazenin> o "normal" é que o sistema detecte e ele fique disponivel no Networkmanager só pra dar uns 2 Next, selecionar a operadora e o plano
<Maninho> bom d+
<Maninho> bem que eu poderia ter pego o modem e fazer uns testes no meu
<Maninho> -.-
<Kazenin> exatamente
<Kazenin> quando o negócio pega comigo eu apelo pro script do Draisberghof e o wvdial
<Kazenin> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<Maninho> Kazenin, vou dar uma olhada
<Kazenin> esse script é contantemente atualizadi
<Kazenin> atualizado*
<Maninho> hnn
<Kazenin> oferece suporte a praticamente todos oa modens
<Maninho> bom, amanha sera meu primeiro modem no linux -.-'
<Kazenin> pelo menos os que eu testei funcionaram
<Maninho> Kazenin, saquei, vlw cara
<Kazenin> e olha que eu já devo ter rodado uns 100 modens desses no Ubuntu
<Kazenin> ou mais
<Kazenin> tenho muito cliente com Ubuntu
<Maninho> Kazenin, legal
<Kazenin> bem vou indo
<Kazenin> continuar o meu projeto
<Kazenin> fui
<Celsinho> licensed,
<Celsinho> manda aquele fundo de tela pra mim!
<Celsinho> ;)
<linux> eu tbm quero..
<Celsinho> rs
<Maninho> ubuntu 11.04 como definir apenas um modelo de cursor?
<MarconM> alguem sabe como dimiuir
<MarconM> essa barrra de programa do unity
<Celsinho> MarconM,
<Celsinho> como que faz mesmo para fazer a propaganda do xchat ?
<MarconM> Celsinho: como assim
<Celsinho> propaganda dele
<Celsinho> tipo Celsinho using xchat versao tal
<MarconM> nem si
<Daekdroom> MarconM, a barra lateral?
<MarconM> Daekdroom: nao nao
<MarconM> quando voce aperta a tecla windows
<MarconM> dae aparece a janela de programas
<Daekdroom> A barra lateral, oras.
<Daekdroom> Ou você fala de apertar Windows duas vezes?
<MarconM> en tao
<MarconM> eu instalei no pc na loja
<MarconM> ela fica pequena
<MarconM> dae tem um botao q aperta para maximizar
<MarconM> no meu note nao aparece
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, no not já vem no tamanh maximo da ela, só no desktop que costuma ter resolução maior que vem com a opção expandir mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> *tamanho...
<peregrinator_six> *tela... desculpe os erros...
<MarconM>  peregrinator_six nao tem como mudar no n ote
<Daekdroom> Ela não aparece maximizada e nem com a borda?
<peregrinator_six> acredito que não tem não!
<MarconM> afffs
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, no not não, só tem um tamanho emsmo...
<MarconM> q bug
<MarconM> tipo assim
<peregrinator_six> *mesmo...
<MarconM> vai usar o que nos queremos
<MarconM>  MUAH - HA HA HA
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, lhe falei, e esse é um só deles... :P
<Daekdroom> peregrinator_six, isso depende mais da resolução, mas se ele tá reclamando, eu pensei que estivesse com um problema mesmo.
<MarconM>   se eu nao consigo algo
<Daekdroom> Tem como mudar isso em algum lugar, mas eu não me lembro onde.
<MarconM> é um problema
<Daekdroom> Acho que é no dconf.
<MarconM> xD
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, isso ai, é resolução mesmo, pois aqui aparece, mas li que em not não..
<ricardo> to precisando habilitar o pendrive no virtualbox com win7
<ricardo> ?
<PingaR0x> ricardo, explica melhor?
<ricardo> assim tenho o virtualbox com virtualizacao do win7 mas quando ponho um pendrive o win nao reconhece o pendrive
<ricardo> o ubuntu reconhece o win nao
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite.
<ricardo> expliquei melhor??
<Maninho> ricardo a maneira mais simples para te dizer é rode como root
<Maninho> mas se vc add o vboxusers no seu grupo, funciona melhor,
<ricardo> como assim/
<Maninho> agra a configuração de usuários e navegue ate Privilégios do usuário
<PingaR0x> ricardo, tem um plugin para baixar no site deles se for o virtual box 4
<Maninho> PingaR0x, não precisa, pois estou usando neste momento
<PingaR0x> Maninho, para usb 2.0 sim
<ricardo> qual o plugin?
<Maninho> usb 1.0 e 2.0 são a mesma coisa, usb 3.0 que é veloz
<PingaR0x> Maninho, fla isoso pra oracle
<PingaR0x> nao pra mim
<PingaR0x> tem um plugin proprio pra usb 2.0
<PingaR0x> pode ver no site deles
<PingaR0x> nao to de piada
<PingaR0x> ja vi mtos reclamando disso
<PingaR0x> e era so instalar esse bendito plugin
<PingaR0x> e  resolve
<Maninho> PingaR0x, não te chamei de piadista, apenas comparei 2.0 e 1.0 dizendo que tanto faz ou que não precisa instalar plugin
<PingaR0x> Maninho, la diz que precisa btw
<Maninho> blz então {Precisa sem precisar}
<PingaR0x> Maninho, pode ser que o ubuntu ja inclua as vezes... sei lá
<PingaR0x> Maninho, vc usa a OSE?
<Maninho> PingaR0x, não
<Swelllll_> boa noite
<Swelllll_> por favor alguem pode me ajudar com um positivo premium d217S
<Swelllll_> ta tudo certinho..rodando o ubuntu 11.04
<Swelllll_> mas uma coisa nao esta funcionando..a webcam
<Swelllll_> o resto tudo certo..wireless...ate o modem 3g da vivo ta funcando
<Swelllll_> eh q o notebook nao eh meu, eh de uma amiga e tenho q entregar amanha cedo
<Celsinho> Swelllll_, como voce fez para o modem 3g funcionar ?
<Swelllll_> simplesmente coloquei o modem e um auxiliar do ubuntu abriu..e foi me guiando pra configurar
<Swelllll_> eu digo e os outros nao acreditam..o ubuntu eh perfeito
<Swelllll_> deixei tudo padrao..e funcou...agora quando eu plugo ele ativa automatico..e pergunta se desejo conectar
<Swelllll_> da status de conexao e tudo..coisa de primeiro mundo
<Swelllll_> a mulher nunca usou linux..mas vai adorar
<Swelllll_> a unica coisa q nao funcou foi a webcam..e no skype tbm ficava uns ruídos estranhos
<Swelllll_> oq pode ser?
<Celsinho> não sei não!
<Celsinho> ontem veio uma pessoa e falou que a webcam não estava funcionando no msn, mais o skype etc estava tudo perfect!
<Swelllll_> apesar de ver algumas pessoas com problema de video no positivo premium d217s..o meu ta funcando em 1024x768
<Swelllll_> no msn nao testei..porq to com o pidgin
<Swelllll_> mas instalei o skype e ele nao localiza nem a webcam..e os microfones e autofalantes ficam com chiado...tentei alterar para umas opçoes q tinham lá mas nao deu certo
<Swelllll_> engraçado q ouvindo musica e pro sistema o som ta bom
<Swelllll_> com o comando lspci deveria acusar webcam?
<Swelllll_> POSITIVO PREMIUM D217S. PROBLEMA: WEBCAM NAO FUNCIONA
<Swelllll_> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor?
<Swelllll_> ninguem sequer pra dizer alguma coisa?
<Swelllll_> é aqui mesmo o nucleo de suporte e ajuda do ubuntu?
<Swelllll_> :(
<Celsinho> Swelllll_, sim!
<Swelllll_> essa é a unica coisa q nao atualiza, saí versao e entra versao
<Celsinho> mais parece que não tem ninguém online!
<Celsinho> devem estar todos ocupados, sei la, da uma pesquisada no google.com
<Swelllll_> tu nao consegue me ajudar Celsinho?
<Celsinho> deixa eu ler aqui denovo sua duvida
<Celsinho> vou ver!
<Swelllll_> ja fiz isso..sempre faço isso antes de vir aqui
<Swelllll_> mas queria ver se algum entendido do sistema pode ter uma idéia
<Swelllll_> valew celsinho
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, qual eh sua duvida moço
<Swelllll_> se quiser em pvt te mostro o resultado de lspci
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, paste.ubuntu.com mtas cabeças pensam melhor que 1
<Swelllll_> Pinga... a webcam nao esta funcionando
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, modelo , note
<PingaR0x> ?
<Swelllll_> sim POSITIVO PREMIUM D217S. PROBLEMA: WEBCAM NAO FUNCIONA
<Swelllll_> a audio..video tudo certo...até o modem vivo 3 g ta funcionando
<Swelllll_> o video funcionando em 1024x768 normal..
<Swelllll_> só a webcam nao funcou
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, cola o lspci -v paste.ubuntu.com
<Swelllll_> instalei o skype, mas o microfone e fones ficam com chiado horrivel e a webcam nao consegue localizar
<Swelllll_> pera..como faço isso...via pvt?
<PingaR0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, pega o resultado e cola lá ue
<Swelllll_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612143/
<Swelllll_> colei
<Swelllll_> postei
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, agora torça para minha conexao colaborar e eu conseguir abrir
<Swelllll_> rs
<Swelllll_> quer por pvt?
<Swelllll_> é pequeno
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, ok  manda netao
<Swelllll_> agora postei certo..com lspci -v
<Swelllll_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612145/
<Swelllll_> nese log diz porq nao esta funcionando..
<Swelllll_> queria entender oq vcs olham nisso
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, na realidade nao eh bem isso nao mais blz
<Swelllll_> conseguiu abrir pinga?
<PingaR0x> nao
<PingaR0x> esotu tentando
<Swelllll_> usa conexao é discada?
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, nao problema de dn
<PingaR0x> dns*
<Swelllll_> e ninguem te ajuda  a resolver seu problema aqui?
<Swelllll_> pergunta..alguem vai ter uma solução
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, meu problema é com o provedor nao tem como ahuahua
<Swelllll_> hmm
<Swelllll_> conseguiu abrir?
<PingaR0x> nao calma
<PingaR0x> estou tentando
<Swelllll_> no maximo se ela nao gostar do pc sem webcam vai ser colocar o windows 7 ou xp
<Swelllll_> mas ficou show com o ubuntu..rapidinho
<Swelllll_> a interface grafica q nao ta com aquela cor viva
<Swelllll_> focada sabe
<Swelllll_> parece meio desfocado..apagado
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, to dando meus pulo aki pra ler pera e
<Swelllll_> ok
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, aparentemente sua webcam nao eh suportada
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, tente descobrir o modelo exata dela e ir procurando algo especifico
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, no lspci -v ela nem eh listada
<Swelllll_> :(
<Swelllll_> nem eh meu esse pc
<Swelllll_> da vizinha
<Swelllll_> só to fazendo um favor
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, entendi
<Swelllll_> vo deixar assim..se ela reclamar eu coloco windows 7 e fim de papo
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, oks ! provavelmente fará isso
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, problema dessse note eh um só e bem grande
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, SiS
<Swelllll_> qual?
<Swelllll_> hmmm
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, veneno para linux eles
<Swelllll_> e porq a Sis nao faz as coisas pra linux tbm
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, nao tenho ideia
<Swelllll_> tomara q ela nao reclame
<Swelllll_> pow ja nem to cobrando pra ajudar ela
<Swelllll_> ainda mais  q o cara q tinha formatado pra ela..cobrou 80 paus e colocou o windows...q tava com aviso ESSA COPIAO NAO EH ORIGINAL..fundo de tela preto e todos os programas viraram link do internet explorrer...uhahuauhauaH
<PingaR0x> Swelllll_, boa sorte ae negao
<Swelllll_> huauha
<Swelllll_> terei sim...pro xp eu tenho licença
<Swelllll_> se for o seven rola aquela ganbiarra..mas ela terá direito as atualizaçoes..inclusive o SP1
<Swelllll_> eh isso aí valew pela ajuda..vo deitar q levanto as 6
<Swelllll_> abraço e otima noite
<Swelllll_> valeew celsinho e pinga
<Swelllll_> obrigado
<valter> Boa noite !
<Celsinho> boa noite valter
<Celsinho> :)
<valter> Boa noite
<valter> Baixei um filme com o Transmission mas no Reprodutor de  filme do ubuntu 10.10 a imagem aparece retorcida. Alguem pode me dizer o que devo fazer para resolver esse problema ??
<Cesar_Smith> bom dia a todos
<Cesar_Smith> alguem conhece um canal que as pessoas falem?!?!
<paladin``> bom dia
<ffr76> Bom dia ;>)
<mandrak> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<mandrak> bom dia
<anon__> Alguém poderia me informar a melhor url para se baixar o ubuntu 11.04?
<vitorlobo> anon_:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<anon__> vitorlobo: obrigado
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Underall> hey!
<MarconM> Celsinho: e ae man
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<dtcrshr> dia
<Celsinho> MarconM, iai
<MarconM> opa
<sandrossv> :)
<Celsinho> vitorlobo,
<anon__> Alguém já utilizou o comando shred?
<vitorlobo> anon__: pra que tu quer o shred?
<gabezao> vitorlobo,
<gabezao> pra apagar os porns
<gabezao> HAHAH
<vitorlobo> gabezao: entao n ensinarei a usar
<vitorlobo> gabezao: :P
<gabezao> to zoando, nem sei para que o cara quer
 * dtcrshr mans shred
<dtcrshr> putz que comando do mau
<Al3xG0> alguem por ai tem imagem iso para emular no virtualbox
<sandrossv> Al3xG0: tem no site
<licensed> nossa agora que eu vi o quanto minha webcam ta lenta nesse ubuntu 11.04.. alguem teve problema semelhante?
<Pskol> a miha webcam ta rapida
<Pskol> so meu pc q ta lento
<licensed> aqui é o contrario.. instalei do zero.. o pc ficou uma bala.. mas fui usar a webcam agora e ta muito lenta
<licensed> oxe é so no cheese que ta lenta
<licensed> no skype ta rapida mas de cabeça pra baixo vai entender
<coxudo> alguem aki usa ultima versao do ubuntu ???
<coxudo> alguem ai me ajuda  com o compzi???
<coxudo> alguem ai me ajuda  com o compzi???
<vagner4work> coxudo: sim
<vagner4work> coxudo: diga
<coxudo> vagner4work, então cara eu instalei o compzi aqui mais não consigo acho-lo ou colocar os efeitos
<coxudo> E colocar os efeitos
<coxudo> vagner4work, ????
<gumiero> join #wlmproxy
<vagner4work> coxudo: opa
<vagner4work> coxudo: vai em Sistema\Preferencias\Compiz Config...
<vagner4work> tem esse item no menu?
<vagner4work> se não tiver
<vagner4work> instale via linha de comando
<vagner4work> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<coxudo> vagner4work, vou ver aqui vlw
<coxudo> vagner4work, root@cx:/home/cesar# sudo apt-get install remove flashpluing-nonfree Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências   Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote remove E: Impossível encontrar o pacote flashpluing-nonfree root@cx:/home/cesar# sudo apt-get install ccsm Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências     Lendo informação de estado... Pronto : Impos
<coxudo> sível encontrar o pacote ccsm
<coxudo> vagner4work, oque pode ser??
<MarconM> Illuminarch:
<MarconM> e ae man
<Illuminarch> oi
<Illuminarch> hehehe
<PingaR0x> coxudo, ccsm nao eh o nome dele
<PingaR0x> coxudo, eh compizconfigure-settings-manager ou algo assim
<coxudo> PingaR0x, root@cx:/home/cesar# sudo apt-get install compizconfigure-settings-manager Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências   Lendo informação de estado... ProntoE: Impossível encontrar o pacote compizconfigure-settings-manager
<PingaR0x> coxudo, apt-cache search compizconfigure
<coxudo> PingaR0x, root@cx:/home/cesar# apt-cache search compizconfigure root@cx:/home/cesar#
<PingaR0x> coxudo, apt-cache search compiz
<coxudo> PingaR0x, agora apareceu coisa pra caramba
<PingaR0x> coxudo, apt-cache search compiz | grep settings
<coxudo> PingaR0x, root@cx:/home/cesar# apt-cache search compiz | grep settings libcompizconfig0-dev - Development file for plugin settings - OpenCompositing Project compizconfig-settings-manager - Compiz configuration settings manager simple-ccsm - Simple Compizconfig settings manager compiz-settings - Compiz Configuration tool
<PingaR0x> coxudo, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<PingaR0x> abraço fu
<PingaR0x> fui
<coxudo> PingaR0x, ele falou que ja está instalado
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<arf77> Viva
<Duka_Aprendiz> ola pessoal!
<arf77> olha ela!
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem tem um video media 5min sobre IDS?
<Celsinho> boa tarde!
<Al3xG0> qual e a senha root padrao que vem no ubuntu?
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem tem um video media 5min sobre IDS?
<peregrinator_six> Al3xG0, que eu saiba nenhuma...
<Al3xG0> peregrinator_six kbei de instalar o os
<Al3xG0> mais nao estou logado como root
<Al3xG0> O.o
<Al3xG0> e sim como user
<Al3xG0> como passa pra root
<Al3xG0> ?
<peregrinator_six> Al3xG0, sudo su <senha>
<pqatsi> arg
<pqatsi> sudo -i
<pqatsi> so precisa isso
<pqatsi> Al3xG0: esse comando que o peregrinator_six passou e pra criar uma senha de root
<pqatsi> mas nao precisa
<pqatsi> se vc nao se importar, sudo -i vai te dar um terminal como root
<Al3xG0> pqatsi e como uso o ssh externo
<pqatsi> ?
<Al3xG0> tipo quer usar o ssh
<pqatsi> Al3xG0: cara, voce precisa aprender a perguntar melhor
<Al3xG0> essa maquina ela esta emulada no virtual box em um servidor wind 2008 remoto quero usar o ssh
<Al3xG0> daki de casa
<pqatsi> cara, eu nao vou te falar passo a passo nao, mas a parte que cabe ao ubuntu e instalar o pacote openssh-server
<pqatsi> quanto a liberação da maquina virtualizada pra fora, e problema do virtualbox e do windows 2k8
<Al3xG0> pqatsi tio ja ta insallado
<Al3xG0> so nao loga
<Al3xG0> xandao@94.23.199.12's password:
<Al3xG0> Access denied
<pqatsi> Al3xG0: bom, dando um passo a frente na abordagem: RTFL :D
<pqatsi> Al3xG0: nada acontece por acaso. Escova o auth.log e o syslog e ve que diabos deu
<Al3xG0> nada tem
<Al3xG0> rs
<pqatsi> claro que tem
<MarconM> PingaR0x: e aem an
<MarconM> como q ta
<MarconM> ZNC: vitorlobo
<MarconM> ta ae
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: q
<MarconM> ta ae
<ffr76> Alguem sabe como resolver meu usuario da msg de error /usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 saiu com status 256
<ffr76> como root entrou normal???
<gabezao> as vezes nao é erro isso ffr76
<gabezao> tem q consultar o man do arquivo
<gabezao> as vezes pode ser codigo de retorno de nada alterado.
<ffr76> gabezao,e como resolvo?meu usuario e senha não esta entrando???
<ffr76> gabezao,da msg Ha um problema com servidor de configuração
<gabezao> ffr76, tem q explicar melhor e com pontuação correta, não sei quando vc faz uma pergunta ou resposta.
<Pretto> ffr76: sudo chmod 755 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system
<Pretto> ffr76: vc deve ter mudado as permissões
<ffr76> gabezao,desculpe-me e a anciedade
<gabezao> ffr76, não fique!! faz com calma..
<gabezao> ahahha
<ffr76> pretto,vou tentar mas não lembro de ter mudado as permiçoes
<ffr76> pretto,não resolveu so mudando as permiçoes
<gabezao> vc está tentando rodar o gconf, isso?
<Pretto> ffr76: ls -la /home/<poe seu usuario aqui> e cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem tem um video media 5min sobre IDS?
<Andre_Gondim> Duka_Aprendiz, tenta no youtube, é possível algo
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: to procurando porem nao achei..
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: o q tem é media 10 min
<ffr76> Pretto,http://paste.ubuntu.com/612451/
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> galera a um problema com meu servidor de configuração e agora?
<arf77> ffr76 formata
<ffr76> arf77,:>( perder tudo!!!
<arf77> nao
<arf77> recomecar tudo!
<arf77> bem diferente :)
<ffr76> arf77,estou tentando de outra forma UPDATE
<ffr76> Qual comando para voltar as configuraçoes padroes?
<arf77> format
<PingaR0x> ffr76, rm -rf ~/.*
<PingaR0x> ffr76, se for só de sessão
<arf77> e'
<ffr76> pingaR0x,arf77,ok obrigado mas tenho outras maneiras
<arf77> ffr76 :) se voce explicar o que esta a tentar fazer ao inves de tentar frases que na verdade nao dizem nada, talvez, talvez... talvez alguem possa ajudar
<ffr76> arf77,não estou conseguindo logar como usuario normal apenas como root
<PingaR0x> ffr76, no x11?
<ffr76> arf77,sim ubuntu 10.10
<PingaR0x> ffr76, x11 é parte grafica
<ffr76> arf77,devolve a msg erro de configuração lib/gconf saiu com 256
<PingaR0x> ffr76, o que eu flei apagaria as pastas do home se fosse no usuario logado o problema
<PingaR0x> ffr76, faz assim rm -rf /home/nomedeusuario(seulogin)/.*
<PingaR0x> que eh a mesma coisa
<ffr76> PingaR0x,so q so como root outro usuario da ero
<PingaR0x> ffr76, nunca root manda em tudo :S
<arf77> ff76 man adduser
<PingaR0x> arf77, ele saiu
<PingaR0x> arf77, axo que ele se acertou
<arf77> PingaR0x ;)
<ghs> alguem pelo amor, pode me ajudar ?
<Kick> oq foi?
<ghs> ao iniciar o ubuntu, me parece o initramfs
<ghs> e sem falar, que o meu pc não está dando BOOT mais...
<Kick> cm assim n esta dando boot?!
<ghs> olha essa imagem ae
<ghs> http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/GRUB_with_ubuntu_and_windows_vista.png&imgrefurl=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:GRUB_with_ubuntu_and_windows_vista.png&usg=__LB3UEXBh92YORgn7u2lH_YsFqmE=&h=400&w=721&sz=3&hl=pt-BR&start=15&zoom=1&tbnid=xYmj7TnmHytBqM:&tbnh=128&tbnw=230&ei=nRrcTaTHA6r50gHS5snzDw&prev=/search%3Fq%3DUbuntu%2BGrub%26start%3D12%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D648%26output%
<ghs> 3Dimages_json%26tbm%3Disch0,852&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=866&vpy=126&dur=1111&hovh=167&hovw=302&tx=177&ty=79&sqi=2&page=2&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:15&biw=1366&bih=648
<ghs> desculpe, flood :(
<ghs> veja aqui, http://twixar.com/WwHN90fqqh
<ghs> viu a imagem ?
<Rubem> mais qual erro ta dando ?
<ghs> entao..
<Kick> blz
<ghs> quando entro no buntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic"
<ghs> quando entro no "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic"
<ghs> vai para a janela initramfs
<ghs> então, pensei em deletar o ubuntu e instalar novamente, e nem BOOT quer dá
<Kick> aparece isso aqui?
<Kick> Busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<Kick> enter help for a list of bult in commands.
<Kick> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Kick> (initramfs)"
<ghs> isso
<Kick> vc formato a particao do linux?!
<ghs> não fiz nada, liguei o pc e deu isso
<Kick> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=39937.0
<Kick> cara achei isso ai
<Kick> v se resolve seu pro
<ghs> eu não consigo dar Boot pelo live CD
<Kick> tem q ir na bios pra colocar pra dar o boot primeiro pelo cd
<Kick> deve ta indo direto pro hd
<ghs> ja fiz a configuração e NADA :(
<Kick> tenso
<ghs> não tem como resolver o problema sem o livecd ?
<Kick> rapaz se n da o dual boot so com o cd
<ghs> brincadeira..
<ghs> vlw Kick...
<Kick> vlw
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-25
<ZNC> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<ZNC> vitorlobo, eai ja esta bom novamente?
 * ZNC FULL BRASIL>>> http://resultados.teclamailmkt.com.br/c/s587slzSX88kTdc8
<RmN> uso o kde, como eu limpo os sites que eu entrei pelo konqueror ?
<ZNC> :O ff5 alguem ja esta usando?
<Maninho> ZNC: eu estou
<ZNC> mmm
<Maninho> ZNC: divirta-se qualquer bug ou duvida consulte o google http://pj-mirror01.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0b2/linux-i686/pt-BR/firefox-5.0b2.tar.bz2
<ZNC> kkk bl
<Maninho> ZNC: só esta lendo meus e-mails hoje? se sim o que ouve
<ZNC> problemas de saude, estava no hospital, aguas passadas aguas removidas aguas mortas, please estou VIVA, sem mais :D
<Maninho> ZNC: mandei um email falando do Ubuntu 11.04 e versões anteriores da uma lida na avaliação técnica, e fique tranquila seu CISCO também estará normal... =P
<ZNC> rrsrsrs ja vi sobre a cisco, do ubuntu nao tem nada nao
<Maninho> sem e-mail's?
<ZNC> e
<Maninho> envio novamente =] wait
<ZNC> tah manda ai volto ha hora da agulhada diaria :S
<ZNC> tem uma virgula ali ah separa ai vc sabe :P
<Maninho> ZNC: não se preocupe consegui entender
<Giverny> znc
<Giverny> pq znc?
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<Maninho> peregrinator_six: pong!
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, thank you brow! Good night for you and your family! :D
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Maninho> peregrinator_six: ^^ eai mano tudo bem?
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, tudo é muita coisa pra se estar bem nesse mundo perturbado... Mas na medida do meu possível estou vivendo! :)
<Maninho> peregrinator_six: entendo
<brunoLinhares> ola! gostaria de ajuda... Não consigo acessar o ubuntu pelo bluetooth, acho que esta faltando os pacotes de compartilhamento de arquivos mais n sei quais devo instalar...
<ZNC> Giverny, GME, não tomei cuidado, so foi isso nada d+
<brunoLinhares> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZNC> brunoLinhares, nao sei muito sobre bluetooth, mas para compartilhar arquivos vc precisa do samba server nao?
<brunoLinhares> beleza
<brunoLinhares> vo instalar
<ZNC> Glicemia Média Estimada, portadora de diabetes, cuidado diabetes mata ZNC
<ZNC> faltou o /me :S
<ZNC> perdeu a graça
<Maninho> lol
 * ZNC /me /me /me /me 
<ZNC> vou formatar meu pc, para netbsd ate mais logo ver se der se nao der ate amanha
<ZNC> fui
 * peregrinator_six ...
<brunoLinhares> pessoal alguem sabe com controlar o ubuntu por um celular android?
<Giverny> brunoLinhares só usar ssh
<brunoLinhares> ssh n é só para transferencia de arquivos n?
<Giverny> não
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_Qualquer, quanto tempo patrão! :)
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_Qualquer, boa noite.
<Um_cara_Qualquer> e ae minino
<Um_cara_Qualquer> koeg
<Um_cara_Qualquer> koeh
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao
<Giverny> brunoLinhares tu pode controlar até por bluetooth
<Giverny> só saber o que tá fazendo
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu queria sabe se existe algum programa de audio q faz soh som de bateria
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu esqueci o nome disso, tem um nome especifico pra o que eu to procurando huauha
<Um_cara_Qualquer> pra toca com um violao e pega melhor o ritmo das musica
<brunoLinhares> queria uma interface grafica bunitinha ^^
<Um_cara_Qualquer> existe isso no ubuntu? alguem? o_O
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_Qualquer, to por fora man, sorry... :S
<peregrinator_six> brunoLinhares, não sei se serve... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXOaRZdLqdo
<brunoLinhares> o caba é ligeiro!
<brunoLinhares> ^^
<brunoLinhares> valeu Giverny, vo tentar aqui
<brunoLinhares> vlw
<valdergallo> Um_cara_Qualquer, o tuxguitar não faz isso ?
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/ylrWSThs/KORG_nanoKEY.html?
<RxDx> alguem ja usou a biblioteca opencv?
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<fernandito> boa noite rapaz
<Celsinho> fernandito, =)
<Aprendiz> bom dia galera
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> Meu ubuntu 10.10 esta com erro de conf de energia que poço fazer???
<ffr76> bom dia help conf d gerenciador de energia
<claudio-tux> Bom dia
<claudio-tux> qual um programa similar ao megacubo for linux?
<ffr76> alguem sabe conf d gerenciador de energia via terminal
<gabezao> shit :P
<furion> salve galera
<furion> preciso de uma ajudar com o brasero, alguem se habilita
<furion> tento copia um dvd no brasero mas ele nao ta fazendo iso
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Celsinho> PingaR0x,
<Celsinho> =)
<PingaR0x> olá
<furion> ola todos
<Celsinho> oi
<furion> estou tentando copia um dvd usando o brasero
<furion> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Celsinho> está acontecendo qual problema ?
<furion> ele copia o dvd para o diretoria tmp e nao para o dvd
<furion> deixa eu deixar as coisas mas claras
<furion> quero fazer copias de dvds, tipo um dvd pro outro
<furion> ele faz todo o processo de copia e ejetar o original da ai o brasero se fecha, achei que ele ira pedir para eu coloca o virgen no driver, mas não
<furion> alguem poderia me dar uma luz
<furion> ok
<furion> ate mas galera
<lemos> oi
<lemos> alguém pode me ajudar?
<omelete> gravar dvd só uso o dd e growisofs
<adrianoc> pessoal, estou com um problema no ftp do ubuntu 11.04, sempre usei o nautilus pra ftp, mas agora não consigo enviar arquivos por ele, alguém está passando por isso ?
<gabezao> qual o erro?
<adrianoc> ele não exibe nenhum erro, ao tentar copiar ele fecha a conexão com ftp de tal maneira que tenho até que entrar com a senha novamente.
<adrianoc> ele fecha a conexão e o nautilus vai para computer:///
<adrianoc> detalhe, estou usando proxy.
<adrianoc> olha o que acontece aqui .. http://www.imageupload.org/getfile.php?id=48864&a=b49a3cb36518f4dfd79c4117eebf26c5&t=4ddd17ba&o=160658DC8C03465C1FC93FB44DE05E8B451D0F88990A5D431EA663EA06FC27FD0B1A41DC8C&n=erroFtpUbuntu11-04.png&i=1
<adrianoc> gabezao, olha aí.
<RadarZ> Bom Dia
<RadarZ> to apanhando aqui
<RadarZ> alguem sabe como verifico a funcionalidade de um servidor bind?
<RadarZ> alguem sabe como verifico a funcionalidade de um servidor bind?
<gabezao> RadarZ,
<gabezao> vc está na maquina?
<gabezao> dig www.uol.com.br @127.0.0.1
<furion> fala ai galera
<RadarZ> aee
<RadarZ> gabezao ja achei valeu mano
<RadarZ> gabezao o ip fixo tinha caido
<furion> ai alguem aqui trabalha com design
<gabezao> RadarZ, beleza :D
<gabezao> com o dig vc testa o dns
<furion> sera que alguem pode me ajudar com um problema com o brasero
<paladinn> um nerd q mora no nordeste, como se chama ?
<gabezao> nerdostino?
<paladinn> auehaueh
<paladinn> nerdestino
<Andre_Gondim> paladin``, não entendi o lance do nordeste
<PingaR0x> Andre_Gondim, provavelmente ta tirando onda ou tentando ao menos
<Andre_Gondim> me pareceu um pouco de preconceito...
<PingaR0x> Andre_Gondim, prefiro pensar que não seria
<gabezao> foi só uma jogada de palavras
<gabezao> é incrivel que quando pensam em nordeste ja ligam a preconceito...
<gabezao> isso para mim que é o preconceito.
<paladinn> uauhauhauha
<paladinn> sem maldade, foi um cara q trampa comigo q é do norte que falou isso... ele é moh nerd
<paladinn> ele virou e falou isso pra mim ué...
<paladinn> sem trollagem plx
<gabezao> eu não relacionei a preconceito paladin`` , fica frio :)
<paladinn> ah blz... é q vcs viram pelo lado do preconceito, meu amigo falou com moh orgulho, nerd do nordeste cara... eu admiro
<paladinn> agora o Andre_Gondim e o PingaR0x são trolls
<gabezao> se fosse uma brincadeira com são paulo, ou curitiba do MESMO ESTILO
<gabezao> não ligariam...
<paladinn> com certeza não
<gabezao> mas as pessoas ligam a palavra nordeste com preoconceito, isso é o preconceito.
<paladinn> ah cara, sou paulistano e cato varias mina nordestina, tem varias gatas
<Andre_Gondim> ok, esta não é uma discussão para esse canal
<Andre_Gondim> aqui é Suporte ao Ubuntu, vide a regra no tópico
<paladinn> isso mesmo
<cdesrc> Andre Gondim
<cdesrc> bão ?
<Andre_Gondim> cdesrc, sim
<lemos> oque exatamente está em atualizações recomendadas?
<lemos> se eu baixar isso vou instalar também o unity resente no ubuntu 11.04?
<lemos> presente*
<Andre_Gondim> lemos, você está usando qual versão do Ubuntu?
<lemos> 10.10
<lemos> e estou atualizando o sistema, mais tenho uma placa antiga da  Nvidia que ja tive problema com o unity
<Andre_Gondim> lemos, atualizações recomendadas são dos programas que você já tem, por exemplo, atualizão de Firefox e assim vai
<lemos> baixei atualizações de segurança, agora falta atualização recomendada e atualização da distribuição.
<lemos> qual desses está incruso o unity
<cdesrc> ooo andre_gondim
<cdesrc> by snort
<Andre_Gondim> lemos, o Unity é do 11.04 se você está no 10.10. não terás o Unity nas atualizações
<lemos> qual o melhor codificador de texto? pois na mensagem estou vendo um monte de ????
<Andre_Gondim> no momento estou usando IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid) e está tudo normal
<lemos> sabe aquele efeito de redimencionar a janela só puxando ela pra cima
<lemos> não estou conseguindo
<lemos> como faço para habilitá-lo novamente?
<gomespereira> alguém sabe como posso copiar arquivos para as pastas /usr/share/icons e /usr/share/themes?
<peregrinator_six> torbe-se root
<peregrinator_six> *torne-se...
<peregrinator_six> sudo nautilus e depois faça o quiser...
<gomespereira> OK, vou tentar
<gomespereira> peregrinator_six, consegui. Obrigado
<peregrinator_six> gomespereira, :)
<jeanlandim> Boa tarde..
<jeanlandim> Alguém ai tá usando internet Wireless via PPPoe?
<jeanlandim> (ou usa...)
<viinicius> preciso de uma ajuda aqui
<vinicius_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Andre_Gondim> viinicius, diga o seu problema, caso alguém saiba irá lhe ajudar
<SuBmUnDo> viinicius, faz a pergunta
<vinicius_> o "efeito" de inicialização não aparece, fica tela preta e com processos
<vinicius_> como eu resolvo isso?
<vinicius_> o "efeito" de inicialização não aparece, fica tela preta e com processos
<vinicius_> como resolver?
<daniel> Quais os arquivos de inicialização do novo ubuntu 11.04
<vinicius_> não sei
<vinicius_> onde eu acho?
<daniel> to perguntando... alguem sabe???
<Ulisses> vinicius ja tentou entrar no modo failsafe?
<vinicius_> não
<vinicius_> isso começou depois que eu instalei o drive da nvidia
<Ulisses> deve ser problema no X11
<Ulisses> no modo failsafe ele deve entrar
<daniel> como é a real sequencia de inicialização do ubuntu? eu não vejo por causa do splash
<Ulisses> acho que depois que carrega o kernel é tudo igual
<Ulisses> eu nunca vi tv
<Ulisses> tb
<vinicius_> nas primeiras vezes aparecia o nome UBUNTU e umas bolinhas que iam ficando vermelhas
<naufragoweb> vinicius_ : seu ambiente grafico não aparece mais ou só o splash que não aparece?
<vinicius_> o ambiente gráfico funciona certinho, só não aparece na inicialização das bolinhas la
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, o meu mesmo problema.. ¬¬
<naufragoweb> voces podem tentar isso:
<naufragoweb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/
<naufragoweb> tem uma opção para diminuir ou aumentar a resolução tanto do grub como do plymounth
<naufragoweb> drivers Nvidia bagunçam as telas de inicialização
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, mas ai que tá, antes de uzar qualquer driver, logo depois de ter instalado e reiniciado o pc pra bootar pela primeira vez o splash já tinha ido pra o saco... :S
<peregrinator_six> *usar..
<vinicius_> vou tentar
<vinicius_> ele esta pedindo um tal de MC
<naufragoweb> MC ???
<naufragoweb> fez pelo terminal?
<naufragoweb> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ingalex/super-boot-manager
<naufragoweb> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install buc ﻿super-boot-manager
<Indio> Boa noite
<Indio> quem Conhece o zabbix
<Indio> ;(
<Akiyama-san> olá, eu tava utilizando o gnome 3 no ubuntu 11.04 faz algum tempo já, e ontem quando liguei o pc novamente, ele simplesmente sumiu das opcões de login, voltando a aparecer Ubuntu(que é  o Unity) e GNOME (que é o gnome 2 clássico). Tentei instalar novamente o Gnome 3 como se fosse a primeira vez mas continua tudo a mesma coisa.Queria voltar a utilizar ele.
<Akiyama-san> alguém aí pode ajudar?
<Indio> Olá Algem já instalou o zabbix no ubuntu 11.04?
<xispirito> haha, antigamente se conversava neste canal
<Indio> é verdade
<paladin``> ^^
<Indio> boa noite aT+
<Indio> Boa noite!
<Indio> Instalei o ubuntu no meu micro e ao iniciar não aparece o grub; Alguma ideia :)
<Indio> Xiiii...será que na sala da msn eu tenho respostas hehehehe
<Indio> acho que esta todos de parzinho não vou atrapalha.....
<peregrinator_six> Indio, boa noite.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> boa noite a todos.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> estou com uma duvida.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> estou tentando criar programas em C
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> mas nao sei como ativar o "gcc"
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> "ativar" o gcc
<Indio> Boa noite
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Tipow, quando digito "python" no terminal ele abre o interpretador python.
<peregrinator_six> Indio, o mesmo estava ocorrendo comigo e ai sai dele e voltei pra o 10.04, mas falaram que isso aqui poderia resolver... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> O que digito pra ele abrir o gcc?
<mne7> gcc mesmo
<peregrinator_six> Indio, não cheguei a testar, mas se você queiser, me diz depois se funcionou...
<peregrinator_six> *quiser...
<Indio> Beleza vamos ver!
<peregrinator_six> Indio, qualquer coisa é só chamar, sucesso pra você! :)
<mne7> Jose_Macedo_Jr: digita gcc mesmo, no terminal
<Indio> Beleza muito obrigado.
<Indio> veleu
<mne7> !wiki gcc
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> mne7 se eu digitar gcc ele retorna uma msg de erro
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> :s
<mne7> qual msg?
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> guenta, vou copiar al
<mne7> se vc digitar só gcc ele tem que retornar uma msg de erro mesmo
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> mne 7 no input file
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> files*
<Indio> peregrinator_six irei testar mas não realizei um update e sim foi instalado direto da iso.
<mne7> isso
<mne7> Jose_Macedo_Jr: isso, ta certo
<mne7> Jose_Macedo_Jr: vc tem que informar o que vc quer compilar ou linkar junto com o comando
<Indio> peregrinator_six, valeu pela atenção
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> eu quero criar o programa.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> mne7 eu quero criar pow :s
<mne7> Jose_Macedo_Jr: digita gcc --help que ele te mostra as opcoes
<peregrinator_six> Indio, eu realizeio o update e deixei tudo nos conformes com o driver propietario e tudo o meias, mas mesmo assim, deu o erro no boot splash e não aparecia a tela com o nome ubuntu e as bolas vermelhas...
<peregrinator_six> Indio, se conseguir alguma coisa me retorna, estarei por aqui...
<peregrinator_six> até..
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> mne7 ok obrigado :)
<mne7> Jose_Macedo_Jr: vc nao faz o programa utilizando o gcc, o gcc é só o compilador/linker que transforma o seu codigo fonte em código executável
<mne7> Jose_Macedo_Jr: pra fazer o programa vc tem que usar um editor
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Ah.
<mne7> Jose_Macedo_Jr: vc é programador windows?
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Nao.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Eu to estudando logica de programacao na universidade
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> e uso linux ha alguns anos mas nunca tente programar
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> tentei
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> mne7 desculpa, esqueci de linkar seu nome nas msgs acima
<mne7> instala um editor de textos com enfoque em programação c, tipo o code::blocks ou anjuta
<mne7> eclipse
<mne7> qt creator
<xispirito> emacs
<xispirito> =)
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Hm, ja ouvi falar desse anjuta mne7
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Me disseram pra usar o NetBeans, o que acham?
<mne7> anjuta é o editor que usaram pra fazer o GTK3 e os developers do projeto GTK recomendam utilizar ele
<xispirito> eu acho que é um programa gigantesco mais dificil de aprender que a programação em si
<mne7> vc vai ter que testar todos, pq no linux nao tem bons IDEs
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> hm.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Obrigado a todos.
<mne7> se vc ta procurando uma ferramenta visual, vai ter que usar qt creator ou glade
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Vou verificar, alguns IDEs, e usar o editor pra compilar no gcc
<mne7> glade + anjuta
<mne7> ou qt creator
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Hm.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Obg, muito obg mesmo.
<mne7> mas nenhum vai dar recursos como existe nas IDEs pra windows
<xispirito> mne7, desculpe, mas não conheço nenhuma IDE de windows, o que elas tem de tão bom?
<mne7> se vc nao conheçe é dificil explicar, no windows vc tem IDE, no linux vc nao tem
<mne7> é normal chamar o eclipse, code:blocks e outros de IDE
<mne7> mas na verdade, sao editores de textos só
<mne7> eles integram na sintaxe da linguagem
<mne7> tem uns recursos voltados pra programação
<xispirito> entendo
<mne7> no ambiente windows vc tem MUITO mais recursos e facilidades
<xispirito> a maioria que vi são gigantescos
<xispirito> quero dizer...não vale a pena em comparação a um editor de textos poderoso
<xispirito> a não ser que tenha algo MUITO BOM que eu não conheça...por isso perguntei
<mne7> as duas maiores e melhores IDEs de programação hoje é a CodeGear RAD Studio da Embarcadero e o Visual Studio da Microsoft
<mne7> nessa ordem, a ferramenta da embarcadero é melhor
<mne7> gera codigo menor e mais eficiente
<mne7> e tem mais recursos tb
<xispirito> gera codigo sozinho?
<xispirito> oO
<mne7> já no linux, tem o Anjuta + Glade pra plataforma GTK e tem o Qt Creator pro sistema K
<mne7> o codegear gera sua aplicacao praticamente sozinho
<mne7> vc programa em ambiente visual
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> que graça...
<mne7> é só clicar e arrastar objetos e alterar propriedades
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> Ei galera, muito obg.
<Jose_Macedo_Jr> boa noite a todos
<xispirito> dai não tem diversão
<xispirito> noite
<mne7> noite
<mne7> vc pode fazer qualquer tipo de coisa xispirito
<mne7> desde um sistema operacional até jogos ou programas comerciais
<mne7> é o que tem que mais moderno e sofisticado
<mne7> mas sao ferramentas caras
<mne7> é tudo pago
<xispirito> ainda acho mais recompensador aprender codigo
<mne7> rodam sob um sistema proprietário, a ferramenta é cara e tem sempre versao nova, que tb é cara
<mne7> como assim código?
<xispirito> programar visualmente não rola
<mne7> vc nao entendeu
<mne7> programar visualmente nao significa nao usar códigos
<mne7> é que quando vc faz aplicações sofisticadas com milhares de linhas de códigos, fica mais facil vc mexer em "blocos visuais"
<xispirito> achei que voce ia arrastar widgets e plim, pronto o codigo, faltando apenas a parte logica
<mne7> vc faz clases e objetos visuais pra facilitar
<mne7> nao nao
<mne7> isso é pra projetos grandes
<mne7> vc usa código pesado pra fazer objetos
<xispirito> voce trabalha com esta ferramenta?
<mne7> ja trabalhei muito com as ferramentas da borland
<mne7> hj o nome mudou pra embarcadero
<xispirito> eu lembro do compilador borland para C
<xispirito> faz teeempo
<mne7> ainda tem
<xispirito> ja volto
<mne7> blz
<Liv> Boa noite pessoal
<Liv> preciso de ajuda...
<Liv> Atualizei o Ubuntu para 10.04, estou sofrendo com o Unity, agora preciso trabalhar no computador e gostaia de usar o gnome, tendo em vista que não estou adaptada (nem sei se consiguei me adaptar) e para minha surpresa o gnome havia sido removido... ok, reinstalei o gnome e nada
<Liv> Alguém sabe o que posso tentar fazer para poder voltar a usar o gnome?
<Maninho> Liv use o ubuntu classic
<naufragoweb> ?????
<Liv> exato, tento fazer isso, mas não funciona
<peregrinator_six> Liv, usando o ubuntu 10.04 como você pode estar sofrendo com o unity???
<Maninho> faz logout, e selecione ubuntu classic
<naufragoweb> num entendi
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, ele errou é normal
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, ficou rico foi...?!
<Maninho> Liv qual erro da?
<barna> peregrinator_six, :)
<peregrinator_six> a sim, agora entendi então...
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, XD fiquei?
<Maninho> oba sou rico não :(
<peregrinator_six> barna, fala ai meu primo querido do meu coração!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Maninho> boa noite peregrinator_six blz mano?
<Liv> 11.04, perdão
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, não falou comigo quando entrou por que...?!
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, entrei agora
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, belza sim! :)
<Liv> escolho o Classic e volta para o Unity
<Liv> nem aparece mensagem de erro
<peregrinator_six> Liv, a sim, então entra co a sessão do live!
<naufragoweb> no 11.04, na tela de login, escolha o Ubuntu classico como gerenciador de sessão
<peregrinator_six> *cm...
<peregrinator_six> *com...
<Liv> dai desconfiei, fui verificar no synapic e verifiquei que o gnome estava desisntalado (ocorreu durante a atualização)
<Liv> naufragoweb, já fiz isso
<peregrinator_six> Liv, na boa, instala do zero...
<peregrinator_six> mens dor de cabeça..
<Liv> ai que está
<peregrinator_six> *menos...
<Liv> reinstalei o gnome
<Liv> e nada rolou de diferente
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, mano vou ter que desligar meu computador leitor de CD/DVD novo efetuar a troca,
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, é nóis!
<Liv> sugerem que eu reinstale todo o sistema operacional?
<Liv> :O
<peregrinator_six> Liv, se não tem nada a perder sim!
<peregrinator_six> qual você prefere...!?
<peregrinator_six> GNOME ou unity...!?
<Liv> Olha
<Liv> GNOME
<Liv> Eu não sei fazer isso, não sou usuária avançada
<peregrinator_six> pega o ubuntu 10.04 ou o 10.10!
<peregrinator_six> Liv, fazer o que...?!
<Liv> não sei o que poderia perder ao reinstalar tudo (minhas configurações, arquivos)
<naufragoweb> melhor instalar do zero mesmo.... confira o md5 da iso que voce baixou para ver se ela está perfeita... se for gravar em um cd, grave sempre na menor velocidade possivel
<Liv> Nossa, etsou MUITO chateada
<peregrinator_six> Liv, faz backup de tudo e reinstala!
<Liv> de ter atualizado e agora ter que reinstalar tudo novamente
<Liv> poxa,
<Liv> :(
<Liv> Poderiam ao menos avisar no ato da atualização, não sabia do Unity, se soubesse, não teria atualizado
<peregrinator_six> Liv, eu já reinstalei o ubuntu 11 mais de 5 vezes já, liga não, você não é a única pessoa nessa situação..
<peregrinator_six> Liv, você já tem o 10.10 ou po 10.04 ai pra reinstalar...?!
<Liv> Tá, mas ainda por cima vou reinstalar a versão velha?
<Liv> Poxa, assim o Ubuntu nunca vai conseguir se firmar entre usuários comuns
<peregrinator_six> Liv, é melhor o que é mais antigo e funciona a contento do que o novo que lhe esquente sua cabeça, não é não...?!
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> Liv, eu mesmo to com o 10.04.2 e to super satisfeito aqui!
<Liv> Sim, mas ai não resolvemos o problema, fugimos dele, né?
<peregrinator_six> funcionando do geitinho que eu quero, sem bugs mil nem dor de cabeça alguma! :D
<Liv> Não consigo acreditar que com um sistema operacional livre de linux eu tenha q tomar atitude de windows para resolver um problema.
<peregrinator_six> Liv, o problema do ubuntu 11 não é meu, é da canonical, ela paga a quem programa o ubuntu pra fazer o que faz, eu não ganho nada pra servir de cobaia e fica me aborrecendo atoa não, por isso fico com o ubuntu que me agrada! ;)
<Liv> Eu entendo, agradeço muito a ajuda
<Liv> Mas apenas achei que alguém aqui pudesse me ajudar,aposto que nem deve ser tão complicado
<Liv> aliás, o objetivo do canal não é esse?
<peregrinator_six> Liv, não sou programador e não sou obrigado a usar minha liberdade pra ficar com um software mau acabado como o ubuntu...  Se precipitaram atoa em lançar um sistema chei de defeitos sem motivo nenhum...
<xispirito> lol
<Liv> POis é, como te disse, compreendo sua posição
<peregrinator_six> Liv, faz o seguinte, fica com o ubuntu 11 então até corrigirem as toneladas de bugs dele, vai demorar viu, pra mim só lá pra versão 12.04 LTS... :S
<Liv> Espero que possa compreender a minha, de usuária, que sempre gostou das atualizações até ser surpreendida pela interface gráfica
<Liv> Eu não teria atualizado se soubesse
<xispirito> até onde sei ubuntu de verdade é LTS, o resto é teste....estou errado?
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, com o ubuntu 11 ai mesmo que você tá coberto de razão!
<xispirito> =)
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, nada contra o ubuntu 11 não, até tentei de tudo pra ficar com ele, to super acostumado a ele já, achei bem inovador e dinamico o seu jeito de ser, ams com os montes de bugs que ele tem, pra mim não é toleravel o mais popular sistema livre cheio de erros assim não, não da...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Liv> Em síntese: não podem me ajudar pq tbm não gostam da versão? Dai sugerem que eu troque de versão, reinstale tudo, algo que nem mesmo sei fazer?
<peregrinator_six> Liv, oq ue você quer, vamos lá do começo...?!
<Liv> Só queria usar o gnome
<peregrinator_six> Liv, você quer usar ele com o gnome classic...!?
<Liv> para poder trabalhar
<peregrinator_six> então é simples...
<Liv> exato
<Liv> sim
<xispirito> Liv, então baixa ai gbd, source dos programas, da uns patch/diff, debuga e corrige =)
<peregrinator_six> só escolher no login!
<Liv> perigrinator, como expliquei acima, essa foi a primeira coisa que tentei fazer
<peregrinator_six> Liv, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxA5Po0dOHc
<Liv> mas não funcionou pois o meu GNOME FOI REMOVIDO no ato da atualização
<peregrinator_six> instala de novo então..
<peregrinator_six> synapitic...
<peregrinator_six> escolhe lá..
<xispirito> Liv, voce removeu algum pacote intencinalmente?
<Liv> não
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, pelo que to vendo não..
<Liv> ele apenas atualizou
<peregrinator_six> foi a atualização que bugou com tudo...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Liv> possivelmente
<xispirito> porque voces sabem...no ubuntu tudo depende de tudo
<peregrinator_six> sempre prefiro do zero ṕor conta desses inconvenientes...
<xispirito> vai remover o evince e tem que remover o gnome-desktop ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> Liv, o ubuntu 11 pode ser atualiza pelo live cd agora, ponha ele ai e instala..
<peregrinator_six> mas faz backup de tudo antes em...
<Liv> preciso fazer back up? vai acabar com minahs configurações (se é q restou alguma com o unity)
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, :)
<Liv> configurações vão para o saco?
<peregrinator_six> pode ser...
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, :D fungou
<xispirito> Liv, configurações residem em /etc e em sua home
<peregrinator_six> não foi isso que acabou acontecendo com a atualização que você fez... :>S
<peregrinator_six> :s
<Liv> Nessas horas tenho saudades do windows, cruzes
<xispirito> backupa estes diretorios e restaura o que desejar depois
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-26
<Liv> ok
<peregrinator_six> Liv, eu não tenho não, prefiri insistir com o ubuntu 11 mais de 5 vezes mas os BUGS me derrotam... :*************
<Liv> antes vou tentar novamente reinstalar o gnome
<Maninho> emerald --replace
<Maninho> Falha de segmentação
<Maninho> alguém já encontrou solução para isto?
<xispirito> não tenho nada contra, cada um usa o que lhe convem, mas não posso com o tal de ms windows
<naufragoweb> ter saudade do windows... isso foi tocante... me conte quando foi que voce conseguiu atualizar uma versão do windows para outra automaticamente sem ter menhum problema.... isso seria deveras interessante
<peregrinator_six> Liv, estou disposto a lhe ajudar, mas o que tem no ubuntu 11 sem ser o ubity que você quer tanto usar...?!
<peregrinator_six> *unity...
<Liv> trabalho com edições de texto, trocentas janelas aberta, estou testando o unity, bonito e tal, mas por enquanto não consigo trabalhar eficientemente com ele
<Liv> então, preciso do gnome, só isso
<xispirito> Liv, só de curioso, usa qual editor?
<peregrinator_six> Liv, se você tiver boa velocidade de conexão ai lhe sugiro um ubuntu 11.04 sem o unity e mais prontinho que ele...!?
<Liv> por falar nisso, na atualização perdi o BRoffice, outra coisa para tentar arrumar
<Liv> arfff
<Liv> LibreOffice em inglês agora
<Liv> novamente, nenhum aviso, nenhuma informação
<peregrinator_six> Liv, não sei de outra maneira melhor que reinstalar no seu caso não....
<naufragoweb> faça assim:
<peregrinator_six> quer a dica do sistema ubuntu 11 sem o unity e mais prontinho que ele...?!
<xispirito> eu qcredito que apt-get install gnome-desktop resolva
<naufragoweb> pegue o livecd e inicie o computador por ele
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, rsrsrs
<xispirito> ^^
<Liv> dicas são sempre bem-vindas
<naufragoweb> mande instalar
<naufragoweb> no 11.04, aparecera uma tela perguntando se voce quer atualizar seu ubuntu
<naufragoweb> manda ele atualizar que ele fará o resto
<peregrinator_six> Liv, o problema de tentar concertar o que tá tão danificado como o seu ubuntu 11 é que, quem garaente que daqui a pouco não vá dar um problema pior e você ficar sem sistema de vez... :S
<Liv> olivia@olivia-laptop:~$ apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Liv> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)
<xispirito> fecha o synaptic ¬¬
<xispirito> e usa sudo
<peregrinator_six> Liv, e usa sudo
<Liv> heheh
<Liv> foi mal
<Liv> esqueci
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, as conais não aparecerem não em nego veio...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> *cobais..
<naufragoweb> cobais?
<Liv> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote gnome-desktop
<xispirito> vai ver mudou o nome no 11, dai não posso ajudar...
<Maninho> ubuntu-desktop
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, boa garoto!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<xispirito> =)
<Maninho> desconheço o gnome-desktop
<peregrinator_six> ou então roda live cd e veja o nome dos pacotes...
<Maninho> nunca vi falar deste pacote
<xispirito> no openbsd era...
<xispirito> no slackware era tambem se não me engano
<Maninho> xispirito, openbsd = unix
<peregrinator_six> Liv, ubuntu-desktop
<xispirito> Maninho, não brinca!
<xispirito> =)
<Maninho> xispirito, :P
<Liv> já usaram o gnome 3 ?
<Maninho> os nomes varia de distro para distro,
<Maninho> Liv, ubuntu classic 11.04 :-P
<peregrinator_six> Liv, enquanto não sair com algum sistema .deb não vou usar não...
<Liv> UBUNTU CLASSIC NÃO FUNCIONA AQUI GENTE
<Liv> na atualização bugou
<Liv> não tenho mais gnome
<Liv> reinstalao e não funfa
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, mas o nome tecnico do Shell é sempre o mesmo, é um termo universal... ;0
<xispirito> ainda não tentei, sou pouco coisa mais rapido que o debian em termos de inovação
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, :)
<Maninho> Liv, instala do zero e resolva seus problemas rsrs
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, qual o seu sistema..
<peregrinator_six> ?
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, eu uso ubuntu, openbsd, slackware etc...o que eu tiver afim no momento
<peregrinator_six> Liv, ainda não me disse o que o ubuntu 11 tem alem do unity que você não quer que justifique tanto trabalho assim...?!
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, eita.. 00
<peregrinator_six> tá louco, parece até madame... :P
<naufragoweb> Maninho: já disse a ela para atualizar o sistema dela pelo livecd, mas ela ainda não ouviu ou leu isso
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSAUSHHS
<xispirito> auhahua
<Maninho> rsrsrsrssr
<Maninho> naufragoweb, agora ele deve ter lido :P
 * peregrinator_six hoje vou levar o meu slack pra pasear no parquinho, amanhã meu ubuntu pra ir fazer uma caminhadinha pela manhã... XD
<xispirito> ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, :P
<Maninho> kkkk
<peregrinator_six> uahsuahshuahsau
<naufragoweb> ele??? ops!!!
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, brincadeira man..
<xispirito> é que cada um serve para uma coisa
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, eu sei =)
<Liv> ai gente, que tristeza ter de reinstalar
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Liv> :'(
<naufragoweb> é Maninho , ainda não viu
<peregrinator_six> Liv, que nada, meu hd já passou por isso mais de 30 vezes já... :p
<xispirito> Liv, faz parte...
<Maninho> naufragoweb, :(
<Liv> se vcs são da canonical, avisem que PERGUNTEM aos usuários antes de atualizar, que avisem
<Liv> Por favor façam isso, se tiverem contato
<peregrinator_six> Liv, se quiser lhe passo a dica do ubuntu super legal com tudinho que o ubuntu 11 tem menos o unity!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<Maninho> :P peregrinator_six
<Liv> eu disse acima q discas são sempre bem-vindas
<xispirito> bem que a canonical poderia me pagar para eu ficar aqui dando suporte
<Liv> e vc não respondeu
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, de acordo...
<Liv> poderiam pagar sim, vcs são sempre gente-fina
<peregrinator_six> :D
<naufragoweb> uso o ubuntu 10.04 em produção, ele não me recomenda atualização para versões normais, só para LTS.... não ponha a culpa na Canonical.... foi só sua a culpa
<peregrinator_six> Liv, :D
<xispirito> =)
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, deixa ela falar da tita canonical... ^^
<peregrinator_six> *titia...
<naufragoweb> cara.. ela tá se batendo ae a toa... já poderia ter resolvido isso facil, facil
<Liv> vou reinstalar, calma
<peregrinator_six> Liv, faz o que o naufragoweb falou lá pra ver se da certo...
<naufragoweb> não é reinstalar
<naufragoweb> affff
<peregrinator_six> Liv, não é isso que ele disse não!
<naufragoweb> Jesus!
<Liv> colocar o cd do 11.04 e atualizar?
<xispirito> tenham paciencia....
<xispirito> isso
<naufragoweb> EXATAMENTE!
<Liv> preciso fazer backup igual, não?
<peregrinator_six> mande instalar
<peregrinator_six>  no 11.04, aparecera uma tela perguntando se voce quer atualizar seu ubuntu
<peregrinator_six>  manda ele atualizar que ele fará o resto
<peregrinator_six> pegue o livecd e inicie o computador por ele
<peregrinator_six> ao contrario..
<naufragoweb> um backup sempre é bem vindo, mas já atulizei outros computadores sem perda dfe dados
<xispirito> acredito que em atualização os dados de /home não serão afetados
<naufragoweb> isso mesmo xispirito
<peregrinator_six> Liv, o Linux é super flexivel em questão de ppa, não entendi o que você quiz dizer com ter que voltar pra o sistema velho... :S
<peregrinator_six> eu faço tudo o que quero com o ubuntu 10.04.2 aqui e não sinto falta de nada!
<xispirito> Liv, encare o ubuntu atual como sendo o 10.04 e o 11 como beta
<peregrinator_six> tá me agradando muito e bem tranquilo!
<Liv> ok
<peregrinator_six> Liv, já fez o que o naufragoweb falaou...!?
<peregrinator_six> *falou...
<Liv> vou ver se faço um backup e vou baixar o CD :( sad
<peregrinator_six> Liv, faz o que o naufragoweb falou menina.. :S
<Liv> calma
<Liv> vou fazer
<peregrinator_six> to calminho!
<Liv> baixar live cd
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Liv> etc
<peregrinator_six> não foi o que ele falou não...
<peregrinator_six> só pegar o que você já tem ai.
<peregrinator_six> tem o ubuntu 11 ai...!?
<Liv> não tenho cd
<peregrinator_six> nemlive pen...?!
<Liv> só instalado
<peregrinator_six> ne .iso
<Liv> não
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Liv> nãooo
<Liv> nada
<peregrinator_six> xi...
<peregrinator_six> ai não...
<Liv> por isso, vou ter q baixar
<peregrinator_six> atualizou pela net..?!
<xispirito> ela atuazou direto pelo gerenciador
<Liv> é!
<peregrinator_six> tsc...
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<Liv> :(
<peregrinator_six> que pena..
<naufragoweb> sempre tenha a mão um liveCD... ele é um salva vidas nas horas de dificuldade
<peregrinator_six> sua conexão é de quanto...?!
<Liv> 10m
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, pode crer!
<naufragoweb> caracas!!!! 10 M ???
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, tipo um seguro desempregopara os pobres! XD
<naufragoweb> agora minha net de 4 M corou de vergonha!
<peregrinator_six> Liv, posso sugerir um sistema novo e sem o unity...?!
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, a minha é de 600! \o/
<xispirito> eu tenho no momento 33.3kbits...
<naufragoweb> o doido, xispirito.... discada mesmo?
<xispirito> 3g gato
<naufragoweb> heheheheheheheh
<xispirito> cai na lista de espera eterna da oi
<xispirito> nunca vem a net ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> Liv, http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/
<peregrinator_six> Liv, testei aqu e é bem legal!
<peregrinator_six> Liv, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8ChcS9KmIM
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
 * peregrinator_six ...
<Liv> Acho que não, vou ter que aprender tudo do zero novamente
<xispirito> Liv, com tempo e experiencia vera que tudo que é *nix é muito semelhante, se reaproveita quase tudo
<peregrinator_six> vai não, é o ubuntu classico ele!
<xispirito> eu precisava de um link 10mb simetrico
 * xispirito sonha
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, a dona dilma vai dar banda larga via cabo optico pros pobres... ¬¬
<xispirito> vai, em 2059
<xispirito> isso se o mundo não acabar ano que vem
 * peregrinator_six o que vai ter de roubo nessa banda larga popula ai não vai tar no gibi... :S
<peregrinator_six> *popular..
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, é vero!
<xispirito> ^^
<xispirito> mas serio, ela disse que vai 'dar' banda larga?
<peregrinator_six> não, é a preço popular..
<peregrinator_six> tá lá no olhar digital, busca lá as materias...
<xispirito> cara, o problema é que não tem infra suficiente para suprir a demanda
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, o problema é que não tem pais pra suprir a demanda... :P
<xispirito> =)
<xispirito> é muito falido isso aqui
<xispirito> só me resta a 3g gato mesmo
<xispirito> ou então virar roots, comprar jacares e transmissores a radio e mirar tudo pra minha janela, de 33.3 em 33.3 eu chego la
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe... ia ficar uma coisa linda sua janela!
<xispirito> ia ficar lindo os postes
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<Liv> Ai galera, consegui voltar para gnome sem reinstalar ahuahauahua
<Liv> nem atualizar
<Liv> Vim aqui só para agradecer de todo o modo
<Liv> valeu
<peregrinator_six> :D
<xispirito> Liv, congratulations!
<peregrinator_six> meus parabens!
<Liv> persistência rulez!
<naufragoweb> por nada... continuaremos aqui para ajudar.... sorte!
<Liv> amo meu gnome 2 hauahuaha
<peregrinator_six> LEVEL UP NOW!
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUAHS
<Liv> amooooo
<Liv> hauhauahuaha
<Liv> sacanagem hauhauaah
<Liv> bizarro
<peregrinator_six> Liv, se ama é o danado do ubuntu 11... :P
<naufragoweb> e... por favor.... sem nostalgia sobre o sistema das janelas, ok?
<Liv> reinstalei mais 2 vezes o gnome
<Liv> ubuntu 11 nem tô ligando, gosto do meu gnome e minhas janelinhas
<Liv> e poder botá-las onde eu quiser
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, UAHSUAHSUASHHAUHSAU
<Liv> uninity não me deixa
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, AUHSUAHSAUHSHAUHSHAUHSAUHSUHUAHSUA
<Liv> pouts, usando IRC aqui e vem falar de nostalgia?
<Liv> hauahua
<naufragoweb> hehehehehehe
<xispirito> pelas fotos que vi o gnome 3 parece um wm destes de celular
<peregrinator_six> Liv, então por que falar mal dos outros ubuntu...!?
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, correção, de tablets! ;)
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, isso isso isso
<Liv> não usei ainda o gnome 3, tô curiosa para testar em pen drive
<Liv> ninguém ai testou no pen drive?
<peregrinator_six> Liv, não sei o que o GNOME do ubuntu 11 faz de diferente do meu gnome do ubuntu 10...?!
<peregrinator_six> Liv, mentira sei sim..
<peregrinator_six> ELE BUGA COM O COMPIZ!
 * peregrinator_six auhsuahsuhashuahsuhash
<xispirito> heh
<Liv> nada, é o mesmo gnome, por isso tô feliz
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Liv> só não queria ter q desisntalar e ter o trabalhão de voltar p a versão 10
<peregrinator_six> Liv, então por que da frase discriminatoria chamando o que uso de velho...?!
<Liv> não é discriminação, é q queria sempre manter tudo atualizadinho, embora às vezes isso não seja uma boa
<peregrinator_six> o que uso não é velho não, tá tudo atualizado e tem mais, o ubuntu 10.04.2 que to usando aqui tem suporte até 2013 e o seu ubuntu 11, tem suporte até quando...?!
<xispirito> nem sempre o melhor é o mais novo
<Liv> verdade
<peregrinator_six> quem disse que o meu sistema não tá atualizado...!?
<Liv> mas então, ninguém testou o tal do gnome 3?
<peregrinator_six> Liv, o fedora saiu e tem ele..
<Liv> eu fiquei curiosa para saber se ele é prisão feito o unity ou se ele me deixa criar barras de tarefas como quero
<xispirito> Liv, achei interessante mas não quero debugar nada agora =)
<peregrinator_six> eu prefiro o opensuse, bem mais sistema do que o fedora...
<Liv> pois é, quem sabe mais a frente testo esse ai nas férias
<peregrinator_six> Liv, duvido que ele seja igual o unity, pra mim é melhor!
<peregrinator_six> só não uso por que não tem nenhum .deb com ele ainda..
<peregrinator_six> mas tão logo sai, to lá firme e forte!
<naufragoweb> o Liv .... conta ae pra gente como foi que vc conseguiu resolver
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Liv> hahah pois é
<peregrinator_six> Liv, isso ai, entulha o log ai Liv! :D
<Liv> desinstalei e reinstalei o gnome mais umas 3 vezes na esperança
<Liv> simplesmente
<naufragoweb> very good!
<Liv> dai na terceira vez rolou lá de logar no Ubuntu Classic
<Liv> sei lá pq das vezes anteriores não tinha dado, bugzão
<Liv> não tem explicação
<peregrinator_six> Liv, tem explicação sim..
<peregrinator_six> é o ubuntu 11... :P
<Liv> tô com medo de quando reiniciar voltar o problema
 * peregrinator_six ASHUAHSUAHSHAUHSHAHSHASH
<Liv> ahuahau
<naufragoweb> normal... computadores sâo maquinas sensiveis
<peregrinator_six> Liv, é capaz...
<peregrinator_six> 00
<Liv> vamos torcer
<Liv> sei lá
<xispirito> as confs do unity, gnome 3/2 e o diabo...é tudo separado espero...
<xispirito> senão pode ser isso
<peregrinator_six> assim que soltarem as atualizações que corrijam o problema do boot splash eu volto pra o unity, ele me agradou!
<Liv> hey, quando reiniciar ele vem automático para Ubuntu Classic ou tenho q logar a casa vez q ligo o pc?
<Liv> nossa, eu curto ter trocentas barras e mil janelas abertas ao mesmo tempo, com notificações piscantes, unity não rolou, mas é mto bonito e modernoso
<Liv> enfim, tenho esperança q o ubuntu sempre apresente uma opção de desktop para mim
<xispirito> eu gosto da tela limpa
<Liv> barroquismo é o meu lance
<Liv> rococó ahhaha
<xispirito> tanto que coloco seis areas de trabalho virtuais e abro uma ou duas apps em cada
<naufragoweb> ae, xispirito... tem um parceiro aqui ativando o cubo da area de trabalho no Unity
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, :P
<Liv> sim, há espaço para tudo, para os modernos e os paleozóicos
<xispirito> naufragoweb, legal
<naufragoweb> ahahahahahaha
<naufragoweb> paleozóicos foi um perola... muito boa !
<peregrinator_six> UM NÃO, UMA...
<peregrinator_six> :p
<xispirito> na época que eu usava blackbox com midnight commander eu era paleozóico
<xispirito> hoje em dia eu tenho ate um gerenciador de arquivos grafico, muito high tech
<naufragoweb> cara.... agora voce foi diretamente a era paleolitica!
<xispirito> naufragoweb, de vez em quando é legal
<Liv> irc é antigueira
<Liv> e cá estamos
<xispirito> eu gosto demais do irc
<xispirito> não me adapto a estes catalogos de gente vulgo redes sociais
<naufragoweb> pois é... eu de vez em quando mecho também num sisteminha de firewall sem nada... só linha de comandos... shell script
<peregrinator_six> Liv, isso ai, o IRC é antigo e você usa, então ainda não entendi o que você falou sobre usar distro velha... :P
<xispirito> naufragoweb, isso
<Liv> nossa
<Liv> mas antigamente era foda o IRC
<Liv> lembro de uns colegas, entrávamos numas salas para zuar uns idiotas
<Liv> era demais
<Liv> chat do zaz tbm era legalzinho ahuahaua
<xispirito> zaz
<Liv> mas caia mto, mirc melhor, mto melhor
<xispirito> huahuahua
<Liv> email do zaz, lembra disso?
<xispirito> 90 rulez
<peregrinator_six> Liv, olha ai  o meu "OLD" sistema segundo a grande sabia gurua Liv... http://www.2shared.com/photo/6pAZtQPK/Ubuntu_1004_Claymore.html
<naufragoweb> cool
<Liv> mangá
<Liv> hauahuaha
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, :)
<Liv> xispi e perigrinator, vcs tem quantos anos?
<xispirito> eu tenho 23
<Liv> ah
<Liv> tá bom
<peregrinator_six> Liv, tava aqui não, sorry... 31
<Liv> chegaram a viver a época do zaz
<Liv> perigrinator viveu
<peregrinator_six> eu não..
<Liv> hauahau
<Liv> pq não quis hauahua
<peregrinator_six> vivi mas não sei do que tá falando...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six é pazozóico
<peregrinator_six> tenho nem 2 anos de IRC... :)
<Liv> perigrinator = teu nick tme relação com massacration ou algo assim?
<Liv> nossa
<peregrinator_six> sou sonivinh, como manda o comando pra ver desde quando to usando o freenode mesmo...?!
<linux> ow fla em massacration eu tenho uma banda cover de massacration
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, /nickserv info peregrinator_six
<linux> hauhau
<Liv> sério??
<Liv> hauahua
<xispirito> huahuaahuahu
<Liv> eu tinha uma banda de death metal
<Liv> tive duas já
<Liv> agora tô sem banda
<peregrinator_six> Liv, -NickServ- Information on peregrinator_six (account peregrinator_six):
<peregrinator_six>  Registered : Sep 19 19:42:48 2010 (35 weeks, 3 days, 04:33:04 ago)
<peregrinator_six>  Last addr  : ~human@unaffiliated/peregrinator-six/x-3729336
<peregrinator_six>  vHost      : unaffiliated/peregrinator-six/x-3729336
<peregrinator_six>  Last seen  : now
<peregrinator_six>  Logins from: peregrinator_six
<Liv> vc toca o q?
<peregrinator_six>  Nicks      : peregrinator_six Monarquista
<peregrinator_six>  Email      : linux_semduvida@hotmail.com (hidden)
<peregrinator_six>  Flags      : HideMail
<linux> ow massa!
<peregrinator_six>  Language   : default
<xispirito> eu tiva uma banda de thrash
<peregrinator_six>  *** End of Info ***
<peregrinator_six> desculpe ai..
<Liv> ah é?
<linux> eu toco contrabaixo
<xispirito> tocava slayer, destruction, metallica, testament e propias
<linux> e vc?
<Liv> qual era o nome da tua banda xipis?
<Liv> xisp, ops
<xispirito> deathfall
<linux> pow!!! hight
<Liv> gravaram sons próprios
<linux> muito r0x
<Liv> foda
<xispirito> não, rolou alguns shows na regão
<linux> eh intao
<linux> eu toco massacration iron metallica
<xispirito> mas dai todo mundo brigou e deu pro mlouco
<Liv> a minha tocava cover do possessed, obituary, ancient rites e sons próprios
<linux> massa...
<Liv> galera aqui curte sonzera massa heim
<xispirito> possessed, faz tempo que não ouço
<Liv> 7 churches, clássico
<xispirito> sim, é massa
<xispirito> roots total
<peregrinator_six> Liv, a quanto tempo você não entra aqui...?!
<Liv> no mirc?
<Liv> eu entro às vezes no canal makingoff de cinema na brokensphere
<Liv> nesse canal entrei só outra vez
<peregrinator_six> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/05/adm-publica-do-rio-de-janeiro-adotara-formato-odf/
<Liv> mas nem me lembro como faz para mencionar o nome de vcs em vermelhinho destacado, rs
<peregrinator_six> tab
<peregrinator_six> Liv,
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Liv> peregrinator_six, hahahah
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Liv> peregrinator_six,  pois é, nem me lembrava
<Liv> peregrinator_six, xispirito  linux  vcs tem twitter e etc pára manter contato?
<Liv> vcs são gente fina
<xispirito> Liv, infelizmente não tenho
<xispirito> mas to sempre por aqui =)
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/05/e-o-opensuse-se-rende-ao-unity/
<Liv> xispirito,  é antissocial?
<xispirito> Liv, quase
<xispirito> heh
<peregrinator_six> Liv, não, nunca usei isso ai de twitter não...
<linux> tem
<Liv> peregrinator_six, xispirito  vc são nerds do linux e não usam twitter?? :O  nem face?? nem msn????
<peregrinator_six> Liv, vai responder lá não...?!
<linux> xo ver ake o twit
<xispirito> nerd?
<peregrinator_six> nerd²
<peregrinator_six> ???
<xispirito> nerd é quem assiste senhor dos aneis, harry poter e joga rpg ¬¬
<linux> msn: megalinknp@hotmail.com
<Liv> te add linux
<linux> add aew facebook.. e twit to vendo
<linux> blz
<Liv> beleza
<Liv> twitter meu: @liv_barros
<linux> http://www.facebook.com/srlinux
<linux>  blz o meu twitter nao tah abrindo ehehe vo add ake
<naufragoweb> hummmm..... tank's peregrinador_six
<linux> pelo gwibber
<xispirito> esses dias li em algum lugar que trocarão o systemV e seus .sh por programas em C...
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, sempre as ordens patrão! :)
<naufragoweb> hummmm... e qual será a proxima distro a se render ao Unity?
<xispirito> slackware
<xispirito> ^^
<Maninho> kkkk
<naufragoweb> puts
<naufragoweb> essa ae deve ser a ultima
<xispirito> em 2020 mais ou menos
<linux> kkk
<linux> essa foi foda
<peregrinator_six> slack nunca, impossivel
<linux> em 2012 o mundo acaba pow
<linux> hauhau
<peregrinator_six> eles são muito xiitas...
<xispirito> heh
<linux> eu nao gostei do unity
<peregrinator_six> eu gostei!
<linux> uso ubuntu classic
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Maninho> linux: em 2037 o mundo se acaba {data atualizada}
<peregrinator_six> pena que tá bugado pra KCT!
<linux> ele da bug pow eh legal mas eh bugado
<xispirito> ja mudou a data do fim do mundo?
<linux> eh isso mesmo...!!
<linux> ja?
<Maninho> já faz tempo
<naufragoweb> 2037?
<xispirito> o que vai ser agora, meteoro?ets?
<Maninho> xispirito, isto mesmo
<linux> afs nem me falaro haushuahusa aew o mundo acaba aew e eu nao to nem sabendo igual prova de facul ... hj eh prova pessoal... hã?!
 * xispirito o profeta
<linux> hehhe
<naufragoweb> ahahahaha
<Maninho> hahahahah
<peregrinator_six> pombas algum sabe o que fazer quando um conatto lhe add no msn e não aparece na lista...!? :S
<naufragoweb> eu sei
<Liv> hauhauau
<Liv> vc usa o emesene?
<Liv> com o empathy não tive esse probl
<Liv> com o emesene tive
<Liv> e amsn tb
<peregrinator_six> Liv, uso o Empathy! :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrrs
<Liv> eita
<peregrinator_six> mas daqui um pouco resolve...
<xispirito> eu esava o emesene, lembro que funcionava
<xispirito> #usava
<linux> ei alguem aew sabe como faz o gwibber funcionar corretamente?
<Liv> Galera, vou sair
<Liv> depois nos falamos
<xispirito> falou Liv
<Liv> abração ai para vcs!! Obrigada pela ajuda
<Liv> tchau!!
<Liv> bjs
<Known_problems> Existe como o Gerenciador de Arquivos Nautilus visualizar arquivos .ico ?
<ricardo> alguem pode me ajudar no virtualbox?
<Maninho> ricardo, só se você conseguir explicar o que deseja fazer
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, :)
<ricardo> Maninho: to tentando fazer ele reconhcer o pendrive quando tem o win7 instalado.. vi q tem um pack para isso no site mas nao consigo baixar pois da erro na descompactaco.. como fazer para funcionar o pendrive
<ricardo> ?
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, ate que enfim dor de cabeça esta passando :D
<Maninho> ricardo, roda o vbox como root e teste,
<Maninho> ou adicione o vbox em seu grupo de usuario
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, ótimo.
<Maninho> basta isso
<ricardo> como faco isso?
<ricardo> pois sou noovo no mundo linux..
<Maninho> abra o configurações de usuario
<Maninho> vou arrumar um texto assim fica mais explicativo para você
<ricardo> ok
<Maninho> ricardo, o processo é o mesmo http://abraseucodigo.blogspot.com/2010/12/habilitando-usb-no-virtualbox-no-debian.html
<Maninho> se preferir direto para o ubuntu, apresenta 10.10 mas é tudo igual http://cotidianolinux.com.br/usb-no-virtual-box-ubuntu-1010/
<Maninho> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/virtualbox/
<Maninho> ai meu google :P
<ricardo> blz..
<Qiller> Boa noite povo, eu posso usar iptables no "Lubuntu" ?
<Maninho> Qiller iptables é padrão
<Maninho> ate meu modem tem iptables
<Qiller> Maninho: Cara, não manjo nada é um trabalho de redes na faculdade
<Qiller> ele quer ver um iptables configurado e com regras funcionando
<Qiller> Daí encontrei o Lubuntu
<Qiller> Celsinho: brasnet? lol
<Qiller> m4v: BR? to falando contigo la no ubuntu
<m4v> solo español :)
<Qiller> ah, vlw
<m4v> te iba a sugerir que uses UFW
<Qiller> m4v: learning about it =D
<m4v> :)
<Qiller> lol, meu ingles é horrivel
<Qiller> Maninho: então cara, eu posso baixar o Lubuntu de boa e configurar iptables tranquilo, correto?
<m4v> se entiende igual ;)
<Maninho> Qiller, sim
<Qiller> valeu Maninho , vou baixar e qualquer coisa pergunto a ti, se puder ajudar eu agradeço!:) inté
<Maninho> Qiller, se eu estiver lhe ajudo com o maior prazer
<Qiller> valeu
<Maninho> otima noite a todos
<tiagoout> BN, gostaria de saber como faço pra instalar meu montor f700p?
<tiagoout> eu plugo ele na cpu mas a tela fica só um risco, e não se ve nada
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<tiagoout> ninhu sabe?
<zimbres> oi
<MarconM> alguem tem o autocad 2012
<nautilus_six> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1760 :D
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<nautilus_six> Bom dia.
<egf> olá
<egf> Saudações de Portugal
<egf> :)
<rique> boa tarde, que programa eu uso para acessar compartilhamentos do windows, tenho o smb client instalado, posso abrir com algum nagevegador?
<rique> to usando xfce e to sem o nautilus instalado, to usando o thunar
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<d70> bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<shallwe> Oi galera
<gabezao> oiE
<shallwe> Flash no ubuntu ele chega a ser mais lento a no windows?
<shallwe> Ou isso nao tem nada a ver
<shallwe> Patroa fica falando a os jogos dela do Facebook estão mais lentos
<cparzewski> shallwe, eu percebo muito isso no 1914 supremacy
<cparzewski> mesmo pc, no buntu fica carroça
<cparzewski> mas deve ser pq somos newbas
<MatheusNg> A pergunta que vou fazer deve ser besta, mas... procurei em todas opções do programa e não encontrei, então vamos lá: Estou usando o Pidgin no Ubuntu, pq o Empathy não tem opção de bloquear contatos. Minha dúvida é: tem como agrupar os contatos no pidgin por protocolo? "Juntar" todos do MSN, Gtalk, ICQ, etc... por grupo?
<PingaR0x> MatheusNg, acho que sim, com plugin sim ele cru nao
<PingaR0x> MatheusNg, se tem plugin pra isso ai eh outra ciosa nao sei dizer
<MatheusNg> Valeu, PingaR0x ! To procurando por algum plugin que faça isso mas ainda não encontrei não. Vou continuar procurando aqui. Tks!
<megalinux> que chato
<megalinux> não sei mecher :s
<gabezao> nem escrever.
<MatheusNg> rs
<cparzewski> uahuahua
<cparzewski> MatheusNg, ja ouviu falar do bitlbee?
<cparzewski> cara, nunca mais tive que ficar configurando e reconfigurando
<cparzewski> http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<cparzewski> ja prego um xchat e boa
<cparzewski> pega geral
<cparzewski> sofre quem gosta de emoticons e fotinhas
<MatheusNg> cparzewski, não tinha ouvido falar não... vou dar uma olhada
<MatheusNg> valeu a dica
<tiagoout> boa tarde, por favor, alguem sabe como faço para entrar no modo de segurança no ubuntu 11.04?
<PingaR0x> tiagoout, para o que vc precisa disso? (ele se chama failsafe) nao modo de segurança
<PingaR0x> tiagoout, geralmente eh a segunda opção ou a abaixo do "boot normal"
<naufragoweb> ao final do boot do BIOS, mantenha pressionada a tecla SHIFT que o grub irá dar algumas opções para voce
<tiagoout> é que eu estou tentando instalar monitor flatron f700p, mas quando inicia, aparece o desktop aparece como um risco, então me disseram para entrar no failsafe e mudar a resolução, é o modo de recuperação, né?
<tiagoout> ta mas como mudo a resolução?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, chegou o pacote aqui, até depois, vou testar! :)
<Celsinho> boa tarde!
<tiagoout> alguem tem alguma idéia como faço para instalar meu monitor?
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, como assim?
<jonatasnona> tiagoout, como?
<tiagoout> é que eu plugo ele dou reboot, mas o desktop só aparece como um risco
<jonatasnona> tiagoout, já testou com outro monitor?
<tiagoout> então, o que estou usando agora ta funcionado, mas o flatron f700p não
<naufragoweb> tiagoout: pergunta: qual é sua placa de video?
<tiagoout> geforce fx 5500
<paladinn> a minha é essa tb
<tiagoout> paladinn, vc já tentou jogar america's army 2.5
<paladinn> ja s n roda
<tiagoout> paladinn, quanto fps tu consegue com glxgears
<naufragoweb> o que voce pode tentar fazer é criar um xorg.conf para ver se resolve seu problema
<shallwe> Caramba eu nem sabia que tinha tantos jogos ora Linux hahha
<shallwe> Como o mercado de jogos cresceu pra Linux , ports e exclusividades
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, já tentei, segui esse tuto: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/CorrigindoResolucaoMonitor, mas não resolveu
<tiagoout> eu coloquei http://paste.ubuntu.com/613460/, mas não resolveu
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, como edito o xorg
<naufragoweb> por onde voce quer editar ele?
<naufragoweb> pelo terminal?
<tiagoout> pode ser
<naufragoweb> hummm
<naufragoweb> um momento
<naufragoweb> bom... eu uso o mc edit para editar arquivos pelo terminal
<naufragoweb> sudo apt-get install mc
<naufragoweb> depois é só apontar para o arquivo em questão
<naufragoweb> sudo mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tiagoout> pronto
<naufragoweb> tente colocar as resoluções horizontais e verticais especificas do seu monitor
<naufragoweb> tiagoout: pergunta: como voce criou seu xorg.conf?
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, o meu xorg ta assim http://paste.ubuntu.com/613470/, acho que foi criado quando instalei o driver
<naufragoweb> apague esse xorg que está lá... vamos criar outro ... só que dessa vez limpo
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, blz
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, como crio um novo?
<naufragoweb> digite em um terminal:
<naufragoweb> sudo Xorg -configure :0
<naufragoweb> voce encontrará seu novo xorg.conf.new na sua pata pessoal
<naufragoweb> se não der certo, mude o 0 por 1
<naufragoweb> ops... pata não... pasta
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, msn lá só pra testar mano...
<peregrinator_six> :D
<naufragoweb> ops.... blz
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, é só copiar e colar no xorg.conf?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe como faço pra busca contatos no amsn?
<naufragoweb> tiagoout: antes de fazer isso, edite o xorg.conf.new para os valores de vertical e horizontal do seu monitor
<eros> consigo de nenhuma maneira remover uma pasta que esta em /usr/lib
<eros> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Locke> Thanks mars, kaiser_franz, lambda and dergeneral. The desban worked, and now I can post again.
<naufragoweb> eros: tente remover a pasta usando o sudo:
<eros> ja tentei
<naufragoweb> sudo rm -R /usr/lib/a pasta em questão
<naufragoweb> usou a opção -R ?
<naufragoweb> tiagoout: lembre-se que ao copiar o novo xorg voce deve remover o .new do nome, senão o xorg não vai ler o arquivo
<tiagoout> o xorg ficou assim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613488/
<eros> usei tbm
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, já posso testar?
<naufragoweb> pode sim
<tiagoout> então já volto
<naufragoweb> boas novas, tiagoout ?
<tiagoout> não funcionou, como faço pra mandar imagem?
<tiagoout> a imagem, http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img0336af.jpg/
<naufragoweb> caracas... mas o que é isso?
<naufragoweb> nunca vi algo parecido
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, quando puder sapeca lá valeu mano...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<tiagoout> pior é que o monitor que to usando, ta muito escuro.
<tiagoout> o que faço?
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<BrunoPE> Boa noite
<BrunoPE> alguém sabe se existem algum plugin para o vlc que baixa legendas como o do totem ?
<botinha> amigos tenho um problemas uma mensagem assim no phpmyadminNão pôde iniciar a sessão sem erros, cheque os erros ocorridos nos logs do PHP e/ou do seu servidor web e configure a instalação do PHP corretamente.
<tiagoout> naufragoweb, valeu pela ajuda
<coxudo> alguem aki pode me ajudar com o compiz???
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-27
<coxudo_> alguem aki pode me ajudar com o compiz???
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, ?
<coxudo_> alguem aki pode me ajudar com o compiz???
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, não é no ubuntu 11 não né...?!
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, é a ultima versão
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, acho que é 11.04
<peregrinator_six> ai vai ficar dificil mesmo, é um dos motivos que me fizeram fazer o down grade pra o 10.04...
<peregrinator_six> muito bug...
<coxudo_> puts
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, esse negocio vive bugando então
<botinha> amigos para remover um programa sem deixar vestigios qual eh mesmo o comando no terminal?
<peregrinator_six> o que você quer...!? Solta ai a pergunta, quem souber lhe ajuda...
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, qual o problema que o compiz no ubuntu 11 tá apresentando ai...?!
<coxudo_> não tem efeito
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, ele instalo tudo certo, mais não está funcionando
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, não aparece os efeitos
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, vou lhe dar a resposta, ams é pedreira em...
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco...
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, diz ai...   :d
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/05/05/compiz-no-unity-ubuntu-11-04/ DIVIRTA-SE...
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, vlw
<coxudo_> xD
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, cara to com problema na instalação do flash pro firefox
<peregrinator_six> não tenho problema nenhum e to usando o 64 bits aqui...
<peregrinator_six> qual o seu...?!
<peregrinator_six> 32 bits...?!
<tiagoout> botinha, sudo apt-get purge remove nome do programa, acho que é isso.
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, como sei??? eu baixei no ubuntu-br.org
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, qua o seu ubuntu, 32 ou 64...?!
<tiagoout> peregrinator_six, sabe como instalo esse monitor flatron f700p?
<peregrinator_six> tiagoout, não, sorry... :|
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, então não sei... deve ser 32bits
<tiagoout> peregrinator_six, vlw
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, terrminal e manda esse comando aqui ó... uname -a
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, e responde o que aparece...
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, Linux cx 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<peregrinator_six> 32 bits
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, o que ocorre quando você vai no youtube...?!
<roni> #boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, ele perde para isntalar o plug mais não instala
<roni> #preciso tirar duvidas sobre o 11.04
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, manda no terminal, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<peregrinator_six> roni, quais duvidas...?!
<peregrinator_six> roni, veja lá se lhe ajuda isso aqui ó... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity
<roni> peregrinator, tá aparecendo mensagen de entrada não suportada  no monitor aoc
<roni> vou ver
<peregrinator_six> roni, ai não sei lhe ajudar não...
<peregrinator_six> mas isso ai sempre foi assim ou começou de um tempo pra cá...
<roni> após atualizar para o natty
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> atualizar...?!
<peregrinator_six> TSC...
<peregrinator_six> não fez instalação do zero não...?!
<roni> desculpa da versão 10.10 atualizei para a 11.04
<xispirito> me ocorreu que talvez o pessoal atualiza com /tmp montado como noexec...
<roni> roda normal mais fica essa mensagem estranha
<naufragoweb> opa... cheguei
<naufragoweb> que se sucede?
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, cara pode ser que o compiz destroa meu linux...  :(
<xispirito> sucede que eu vou tocar uma bomba fedorenta na oi
<peregrinator_six> coxudo_, por isso dei um tempo dele...
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, puts vou ter que baixar o 10.10
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, essa é a penultima versão ne
<peregrinator_six> sim..
<BrunoPE> coxudo_, melhor a 10.04 não ?
<coxudo_> isso
<coxudo_> xD
<xispirito> botinha, voce mora aonde?
<botinha> xispirito, pq?
<xispirito> por nada, é que eu conheçi um cara que chamavam de botinha
<botinha> xispirito, ae
<xispirito> ae o que?
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, vc conhece jogos bom para linux?? eu jogo urban terror mais aki não consigo instalar
<peregrinator_six> sei...
<sexpistol> UT acho q n precis ainstalar
<peregrinator_six> mas esqueci dele..
<peregrinator_six> depois se lembrar lhe passo
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, como faço para configurar a energia do monitor??? pq kero assistir um filme so que ele fica entrando nakela tela que bloqueia e desliga
<sexpistol> coxudo_, q distro aí?
<sexpistol> ubuntu10.04:gnome: "Sistema>Preferencias>Gerenciamento de Energia"
<coxudo_> sexpistol, ubuntu 11.04
<coxudo_> :D
<sexpistol> q player de video vc usa?
<coxudo_> sexpistol, ja era resolvi
<coxudo_> peregrinator_six, obrigado
<coxudo_> xD
<sexpistol> ok
<coxudo_> sexpistol,  ele ainda ta aparecendo a tela pedindo a senha
<coxudo_> sexpistol, ele entra em uma tela de proteção saca
<sexpistol> vc configurou lá em Usando Energia?
<sexpistol> ou Usando Bateria?
<coxudo_> sexpistol, bateria?? aki é PC
<sexpistol> aff
<sexpistol> malz
<coxudo_> sexpistol, nao tem bateira
<coxudo_> sexpistol, ele dps de uns minutos ele tipo desliga tela e vem com a tela de proteção pedindo senha
<sexpistol> "Fazer o computador dormir... >nunca
<sexpistol> faz o seguinte
<sexpistol> instala o smplayer
<coxudo_> ja fiz isso
<coxudo_> sexpistol, ja fix isso
<sexpistol> ele n bloqueia a tela enquanto roda video
<coxudo_> sexpistol, isso ele bloqueia a tela enquanto vejo o video
<sexpistol> sudo apt-get install smplayer
<sexpistol> eu uso ele... n bloqueia a tela
<rique> boa noite, utilizou o ubuntu 10.04, mas to pensando em migrar pro backtrac 5, minha particição home é separada, se eu fizer essa migração, só vou ficar com meus arquivos pessoais?
<coxudo_> sexpistol, vou ver aki ta instalando
<sexpistol> coxudo, como player de video esse smplayer é mto bom
<rique> lembrando q o backtrack 5 eh baseado no proprio ubuntu 10.04
<coxudo_> sexpistol, mais eu to vendo video pela internet
<sexpistol> rique, ao instalar o backtrack vc seleciona a particao mas presta bem atencao para n formatar o home (até acho q por padrao ele marca formatar.. n lembro)
<sexpistol> ixi
<sexpistol> aaaaa
<coxudo_> sexpistol, ???
<sexpistol> mas entao é
<sexpistol> a protecao de tela
<sexpistol> : )
<rique> sexpistol, eu sei mas tipo vou perder todos os programas né?
<coxudo_> sexpistol, como configuro ele?
<rique> só vou manter as configurações salvas na /home, mas o /etc/ msm vai pro saco
<sexpistol> se não formatar ela n perde, rique
<coxudo_> sexpistol, agora da pra ver os videos sem bloquear a tela??
<sexpistol> coxudo, dexa eu katá o atalho ae : )
<rique> valeu sexpistol
<coxudo_> sexpistol, como assim?
<sexpistol> coxudo "Sitema>Preferencias>Protetor de Tela"
<sexpistol> aí tem a opçao de bloquear a tela
<sexpistol> desativa ela
<sexpistol> aliás, desativa td a protecao de tela
<coxudo_> sexpistol, nossa
<sexpistol> ou aumenta o tempo
<coxudo_> sexpistol, obrigado mesmo cara
<coxudo_> :D
<sexpistol> : )
<coxudo_> sexpistol, coloquei 2horas
<coxudo_> =)
<coxudo_> fui ver o filme
<coxudo_> dps nos falamos
<coxudo_> :d
<sexpistol> kk, té mais
<sexpistol> rique
<sexpistol> tá ae
<sexpistol> ?
<rique> oi
<sexpistol> os programas vc vai perder sim pq n estão no home
<rique> suspeitava disso, kkkkk
<sexpistol> os arquivos e dados tipo fotos, videos etc.. ficam
<sexpistol> no /home ficam apenas alguns arquivos de config dos programas
<rique> tenho q fazer um backup de umas configurações antes de formatar
<sexpistol> isso
<sexpistol> dá uma procurada sobre remastersys
<rique> blz, valeu sexpistol
<sexpistol> ou melhor ainda faz um backup de todo disco... (se vc tiver onde guardar td eh claro : )  )
<licensed> alguem sabe como entrar no banco do brasil pelo ubuntu? o firefox fica "Aguarde, verificando solução de segurança.." (ja instalei o novell moonlight)
<adorilson> licensed: banco do brasil nao tem na a ver com moolight nao
<adorilson> instale o java da sun/oracle
<peregrinator_six> adorilson, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&client=ubuntu&hs=0sR&channel=cs&sa=X&ei=L_veTeCfJMj00gHeqczbCg&ved=0CBsQvwUoAQ&q=banco+do+brasil+pelo+ubuntu&spell=1&biw=1280&bih=913
<adorilson> peregrinator_six: diga isso para o licensed ;)
<licensed> adorilson, é que vi no vivaolinux o rapaz falando que era pra instalar moonlight
<licensed> foi ai mesmo que verifiquei http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Acesso-ao-Banco-do-Brasil-no-Ubuntu-10.04-com-Firefox-%28plugin-Moonlight%29
<licensed> adorilson,  sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<Gallus> alguem aki sabe consertar o pulsaudio com o flash
<adorilson> licensed: deve ser por isso q o vivaolinux não é um dos meus favoritos :p (embora já tenha me socorrido muitas vezes)
<Gallus> me disseram outro dia que tinha que instalar alguma bibliotecas
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/java-da-sun-e-banco-do-brasil/
<adorilson> licensed: mas tem o plugin java para o FF? veja o link que o Andre_Gondim passou
<Gallus> alguem sabe como fazer o pulseaudio funcionar com flash?
<m3t4l> Saudações
<m3t4l> Oi gente, blz?
<adorilson> m3t4l: blz
<m3t4l> Solicito uma ajudinha, estou tentando instalar o game Regnun online no Ubuntu 64
<sexpistol> m3t4l, boa noite
<sexpistol> (sudo apt-get install regnum-online n rola?
<m3t4l> Boa noite, sexpistol e adirilson
<m3t4l> Fiz o down do aplicativo.bin para a minha arquitetura
<m3t4l> e quando executo ele começa a instalar, mais da um erro e diz que a minha pasta /tmp esta cheia, putz tem 2Gb!
<sexpistol> qual é o tamando do jogo?, quanto a outras particoes tao boas de espaco?
<m3t4l> 700
<m3t4l> tenho várias partições, só quero um comando para colocar antes de executar o aplicativo que eu possa indicar outro diretório /tmp
<introuble> alguem sabe C? ou lógica de algoritmos? fiz um algoritmo q funciona, mas tem uma falha, só q não sei pq
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, funcionou o bb la.. obrigado
<licensed> adorilson, valeu =D
<Andre_Gondim> licensed, ;)
<adorilson> licensed: ;)
<sexpistol> m3t4l, eu n sei se tem como, acho que depende do pacote
<sexpistol> ve se tem algo como ./pacote --help
<sexpistol> seria um chute : )
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, gondim, eo erro feio na tela do boot splash do ubuntu 11, já concertaramjá...?! :S
<m3t4l> acho que teria que descompactar o pacote e configurar o path dele e depois empacotar novamente
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, eu não estou por dentro
<sexpistol> mas como vc vai descompactar?
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, poxa, muita reclamações dele, só não fiquei com o ubuntu 11 por causa disso... :|
<preto> sei que aqui não é o lugar certo mas preciso de ajuda ,estou pensando em fazer ciencia da computação mas tem um detalhe tenho 28 anos o que voces acham?
<Maninho> preto, Informatica é para todas as idades, não é igual pm militar que tem idade maxima de 25 anos :-P
<Maninho> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> daqui a pouco vouto..
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, boa noite mano
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, ok
<preto> Maninho: vc conhece alguen nessa situação?
<Maninho> preto, meu recente amigo tem 58 anos usa ubuntu a algum tempo, esta estudando ciências da computação
<preto> Maninho: mas e para o mercado de trabalho
<Maninho> preto, não se preocupe muito com a idade, se preocupe em aprender e absorver todos os conteúdos empregado na facudade, apesar que será pouco, mas pode haver a troca de experiencia e conhecimentos com os colegas
<Maninho> preto, no mercado de trabalho o que conta é sua velocidade e capacidade de produzir
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite. :)
<fernandito> boa noite...
<Maninho> boa noite
<mibis> boa noite
<mibis> galera nao consigo ler wmv alguem sabe algum bom plug para isso
<mibis> todos outros arquivos sao lidos perfeitamente mas wmv nem a pau
<mibis> alguem sabe alguma solução? meu player nao quer rodar wmv
<sexpistol> apt-get install smplayer
<sexpistol> acho q ele roda mibis
<peregrinator_six> Rubem, bom dia.
<mibis> sm
<mibis> ok vou ver
<mibis> vlw
<Rubem> Bom dia Cara
<Rubem> e ai
<ZNC> boa noite
<Rubem> Boa
<Maninho> ZNC, boa noite me concede uma conta de email+IMAP free?
<ZNC> pidoncho kakkaka, mas blz manda seu usuario e senha desejados ativo a conta e vc troca a senha depois
<Maninho> valeu ZNC
 * ZNC :-D
<linux> oe
<linux> ew?
<linux> aew
<linux> secretaria
<secretaria> oi
<linux> menininha...
<secretaria> kkkkkkkk
<linux> hauahua
<linux> qye peia do irc em
<secretaria> sai de re
<secretaria> caramba
<linux> intao vo dormi  tah aew galera do movimento linux
<linux> seja bem vindo
<secretaria> mas antes estava dando caminho errado mesmo
<linux> hum..
<secretaria> nossa lokura em
<linux> hauahu
<linux> em vo dormi manow
<secretaria> vc conhece alguem q possa me ajudar
<linux> flws
<linux> pede aew
<linux> que o povo diz
<secretaria> blz
<secretaria> valeu amigo
<secretaria> me ajudou muito
<secretaria> vc ainda esta ai
<linux> blz
<linux> to saindo
<secretaria> como faço p selecionar
<secretaria> alguem
<linux> eh so fala aew se a galera tiver na frente do pc
<linux> responde eh sala..
<secretaria> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar a compartilhar uma rede com o windows
<Celsinho> boa noite! até amanha!
<Genocyber_> cu
<mercutio22> Saudações
<mercutio22> Eu acho que meu provedor limita a porta que eu to usando pro transmission. Tá muito lento o download
<mercutio22> Talvez eu possa mascarar usando a porta do msn
<mercutio22> alguém sabe qual é essa porta?
<markkk> Bom dia
<markkk> Estou com problemas configurei meu modem como adsl como router, mas quando executo apt-get, o mesmo rouba toda a banda da net e não consigo navegar ao mesmo tempo ...
<secretaria> alguem poderia me ajudar a configurar uma rede no ubuntu 11.04
<secretaria> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor???
<[1]paladin``> o beck esta queimando fumaça sobe
<secretaria> oi
<secretaria> pretto
<secretaria> vc poderia me dar uma ajuda
<Pretto> secretaria: ?
<secretaria> cara sou novato no ubuntu
<secretaria> to precisando configurar uma rede
<secretaria> to quebrando a cabeça e nada ainda
<[1]paladin``> novata ?
<secretaria> oi
<Pretto> secretaria: qual o problema?
<secretaria> a pasta compartilhana n da acesso a rede windows
<secretaria> rechonhece mas n aceita
<secretaria> diz q n tem permissao
<Pretto> secretaria: compartilhada no windows? (use meu nick quando falar comigoh)
<secretaria> certo pretto
<Pretto> secretaria: compartilhada no windows?
<Pretto> ou do linux pro windows? secretaria
<secretaria> (pretto) isso, estou montando um servidor de dados
<secretaria> no ubuntu para acessar via windows
<Pretto> secretaria: a pasta foi commpartilhada no windows ou no linux?
<secretaria> (pretto) no linux
<secretaria> (pretto) o windows ja reconheceu a rede do linux mas nao da acesso
<Pretto> secretaria: mude as permissões da pasta compartilhada para permitir acesso a outros
<secretaria> (pretto) vou fazer isso
<secretaria> um segundo
<Pretto> secretaria: rm pastas: leitura e execução, em arquivos só leitura
<Pretto> rm não
<Pretto> ja foi
<[1]paladin``> rm uaheuaheaueh
<[1]paladin``> mancada
<secretaria> (preto) quando eu seleciono a leitura para o arquivo, em arquivos n seleciona nada
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<paladin``> secretaria , compartilhamento parte de principios
<paladin``> permissões
<paladin``> usuarios, grupos
<secretaria> certo (paladin)
<secretaria> o duro é que n entendo de ubuntu ainda...
<secretaria> to precisando fazer os processos do inicio pois esta passando alguma coisa batida...
<secretaria> não acredito que seja um bixo de 7 cabeças, o fato é q nunca fiz..hehe
<secretaria> de uma mão ai pra mim (paladin)
<secretaria> (paladin) se vc poder
<Pretto> secretaria: não entendi
<Pretto> secretaria: vc clica com o direito na pasta e na aba permissões tem o q?/
<secretaria> (pretto) eu fui na pasta que compartilhei, ai fui em compartilhamento, ai apareceu as funçoes
<Pretto> secretaria: não. vá na aba permissões ( não sei como ta em portugues)
<secretaria> certo achei
<Pretto> secretaria: é la q vc muda as permmissões do linux ( em modo grafico)
<secretaria> pretto, certo
<secretaria> Pretto, temos proprietarios, grupos e outros
<Pretto> secretaria: olhe a opção de "outros" e selecione "somente leitura"
<secretaria> Pretto, tem acesso a pasta e acesso a arquivos
<secretaria> pretto, em acesso a pasta n tem "somente leitura
<secretaria> e no acesso a arquivos ele n esta ficando selecionado
<Pretto> secretaria: o nome do dono da pasta é o seu?
<secretaria> é uma pasta normal que esta dentro dos meus documentos
<secretaria> cliquei com o botao direito e fui em compartilhamento
<secretaria> Pretto, selecionei todas as opçao de compartilhar
<Pretto> secretaria: sim, mas agora tem pque dar permissões
<Pretto> secretaria: vc sabe usar a linha de comando?
<secretaria> um pouco, se vc passar os comandos eu vou escrevendo
<Pretto> secretaria: chmod -R a+r <caminho e nome da pasta>
<secretaria> eu ja pinguei a pinguei as redes e esta dando acesso;;;
<Pretto> secretaria: exemplo $ chmod -R a+r /home/pretto/downloads
<secretaria> certo...
<secretaria> fiz o comando, mas n deu nada
<Pretto> secretaria: deu, no linux quando não mostra nada é pq foi executado com sucesso
<secretaria> blz, ja aprendi mais uma coisa..rsrs
<Pretto> secretaria: tente acessar
<secretaria> Pretto, esta dando a seguinte msg na rede windows quanto tento conectar o linux
<secretaria> \\SERVIDOR-SECRETARIA-servidor-secretaria sercer (Samba, Ubuntu) não está acessivel. Talvez você não tenha permissão para usar este recurso de rede. contate o administrador deste servidor para saber se você tem permissão de  acesso. parametro incorreto
<secretaria> pretto, essa msg ai em cima
<Pretto> secretaria: tente \\ip.do.ubuntu\nome.do.compartilhamento
<Pretto> secretaria: por favor cole o resultado desse comando no http://paste.ubuntu.com e nos passe  o link
<Pretto> secretaria: ls -la ~/
<secretaria> eu tenho q escrever toda a linha de comando ate a pasta compartilhada
<secretaria> o barras são opostas...
<Pretto> secretaria: como eu falei \\ip.do.ubuntu\nome.do.compartilhamento ex. \\192.168.0.215\downloads
<secretaria> Pretto, esta dando como comando não encontrado
<Pretto> secretaria: isso é pra fazer no windows o.O, pra acessar o compartilhamento do seu linux
<secretaria> hehehe
<secretaria> Desculpe
<secretaria> mas esta dando como caminho nao encontrado tbm
<Pretto> secretaria: digite o q vc fez aqui por favor
<secretaria> "\\192.168.2.110\Autocomer" que é a pasta q eu compartilhei
<Pretto> secretaria: Autocomer é o nome q vc deu ao compartilhamento?
<secretaria> a pasta compartilhado
<Pretto> secretaria: aí deve ser o nome que vc deu ao compartilhamento e não o nome da pasta
<secretaria> certo mas eu ja coloquei tbm e n deu nada
<secretaria> o nome do compartilhamento é secretaria
<paladin``> da um rm *rf na home q libera o compartilhamento
<Pretto> secretaria: não faça isso
<Pretto> paladin``: isso não ajuda
<secretaria> pretto, eu n fiz nada...rsrs
<Pretto> secretaria: cole o resultado desse comando no paste.ubuntu.com por favor. smbclient -L localhost
<secretaria> pretto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613790/
<Pretto> secretaria: ok, o compartilhamento existe e se chama Autocomer ( mesmo nome da pasta eu acho)
<secretaria> certp
<secretaria> certo
<secretaria> eu tentei \\192.168.2.110\Autocomer - mas n deu tbm
<Pretto> secretaria: qual o caminho completo pra essa pasta no seu linux? ( no linux você deve usar diretório e não pasta, a partir de agora usaremos diretorio)
<secretaria> /home/secretaria/Documentos/Autocomer
<Pretto> secretaria: ok
<secretaria> certo
<Pretto> secretaria: chmod a+x /home/secretaria/Documentos/Autocome
<Pretto> secretaria: chmod a+x /home/secretaria/Documentos/Autocomer
<Pretto> secretaria: agora no windows tente o acesso novamente
<secretaria> pretto, creio que o comando deu
<secretaria> escrevi assim: \\192.168.2.110\Autocomer - mas n deu
<Pretto> secretaria: o que acontece?
<secretaria> esta dando como caminho invalido
<Pretto> secretaria: mude o compartilhamento no linux e coloque autocomer ao invez de Autocomer
<Pretto> secretaria: vc esta digitando isso no windows explorer certo?
<secretaria> estou fazendo dentro do CMD
<secretaria> dos do windows
<Pretto> secretaria: o.O
<Pretto> secretaria: não é assim que se acessa o compartilhamento no windows é?
<secretaria> sim... pode ser
<secretaria> ou poder ser direto
<secretaria> pelo compartilhamento de rede
<Pretto> secretaria: por favor, faça no windows explorer
<secretaria> mas os caminhos n estao aparecendo
<secretaria> serto
<secretaria> certo
<Pretto> secretaria: quando estiver falando comigo use o meu nick
<secretaria> pretto, desculpe
<Pretto> secretaria: isso faz com que eu seja avisado que alguem falou comigo
<secretaria> Pretto, entrou
<Pretto> secretaria: ;)
<secretaria> pretto, via explorer entrou
<Pretto> secretaria: ficou feliz agora?
<secretaria> pretto.. muito...rsrs
<secretaria> pretto, mas pq n dá direto...
<secretaria> eu clicando em cima
<Pretto> secretaria: não sei se é problemas do windows
<secretaria> pretto, pois é agora deu
<secretaria> até direto
<Pretto> secretaria: então agora pode fazer festa
<secretaria> pretto, só que ele se comunica direto
<secretaria> Pretto, só via explorer
<Pretto> secretaria: não entendi o que vc quis dizer
<secretaria> pretto, é que só estou conseguindo entrar no compartilhamento via explorer editando o ip do linux
<secretaria> pretto, vc é o cara...
<secretaria> pretto, muito obrigado...
<Pretto> secretaria: sou não :)
<secretaria> Pretto, posso te fazer mais uma pergunta???
<Pretto> secretaria: pode
<Pretto> secretaria: tente no cmd DIR \\192.168.2.110\Autocomer
<Known_problems> alguma dica de programa que faça orgonograma de rede ?
<Pretto> Known_problems: automatico?
<secretaria> pretto, tenho dois hd numa maquina, os dois tem linux, o primeiro é o ubuntu 11,04 o segundo é o ubunto 10.04, porem n esta aparecendo o hd pelo ubuntu 11.04, mas quando entro no ubunto 10.04 ele reconhece o outro hd, mas quando vou copiar arquivos de um para o outro diz que n tenho permissão
<Pretto> secretaria: copie como sudo
<Known_problems> Pretto, não manual mesmo.
<Pretto> Known_problems: pencil, dia, gliffing
<secretaria> pretto, mas o hd nem esta aparecendo na lista
<secretaria> pretto, isso pelo ubunto q estou executando agora q é o 11.04
<secretaria> pretto, viu oque eu disse
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<Known_problems> Pretto, valeu, mais o pencil é para animacao não ?
<Known_problems> Pretto, gliffing é esse nome mesmo?
<secretaria> Pretto, passe o comando que tenho q digitar para copiar as passas que quero
<sandrossv> Known_problems: pencil não é pra fazer esboço ?
<Known_problems> sandrossv, pois eh animacao
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv> esboço te interface grafica
<sandrossv> de*
<sandrossv> secretaria: o q vc quer copiar ?
<secretaria> um backap
<secretaria> que eu fiz
<secretaria> sandrossv: mas n esta reconhecendo o hd 2
<secretaria> sandrossv: pelo ububuntu 11.04
<secretaria> sandrossv: mas o hd2 esta com o ubuntu 10.04  e reconhece o hd 1, mas n deixa eu copiar os arquivos do h2 para o 1
<Pretto> tb faz
<sandrossv> secretaria: tentou copiar usando o root ?
<secretaria> sandrossv: não
<secretaria> sandrossv: como faço
<sandrossv> poe sudo na frente do comando
<secretaria> sandrossv: coloquei sudo root
<sandrossv> não
<secretaria> sandrossv: é isso?
<sandrossv> tipo, qual o comando vc ta usando pra copiar ?
<secretaria> sandrossv: nenhum pq n encontrei o hd na maquina
<sandrossv> secretaria: é o cp, certo ?
<sandrossv> vc ta em qual ubuntu agora ?
<secretaria> sandrossv:  11.04
<secretaria> sandrossv: esse ele n esta detectando o hd, ou n esta aparecendo
<secretaria> sandrossv: tem uma outra forma de tentar ver
<sandrossv> secretaria: sabe usar o pastebin ?
<secretaria> sandrossv: sei não sandrossv, sou leigo ainda no ubuntu
<sandrossv> secretaria: !paste
<sandrossv> !paste secretaria
<ubottu-br> sandrossv: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<sandrossv> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sandrossv> secretaria: ele isso ae ^
<sandrossv> secretaria: agora roda o comando "sudo mount" e colca o resultado no paste.ubuntu.com
<sandrossv> secretaria: depois me manda o link
<secretaria> sandrossv: certo
<secretaria> mas n consegui colocar o comando para aparecer essas coisas
<sandrossv> secretaria: o comando mount mostra todos os despositivos que estão montados na maquina
<secretaria> sandrossv: qual comando que uso  mesmo
<sandrossv> secretaria: sedo mount
<sandrossv> sudo*
<sandrossv> sudo mount
<secretaria> sandrossv: certo
<sandrossv> secretaria: vo almoça, daqui a pouco eu volto
<secretaria> eu ja coloqui
<secretaria> se vc quiser ver rapidinho
<secretaria> sandrossv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613811/
<sandrossv> aff, saiu...
<MarconM> ZNC:
<MarconM> ta ae
<PingaR0x> MarconM, dia
<MarconM> PingaR0x: dia
<bruc3> alguem tem o ftp de todos os ubuntus .iso pra baixar?
<bruc3> alguem tem o ftp de todos os ubuntus .iso pra baixar?
<paladin``> o ftp nao tenho broder
<paladin``> mas aki vc axa
<paladin``> www.linuxiso.org
<paladin``> :)
<sandrossv> bruc3: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<peregrinator_six> bruc3, todos que você desde o primeiro...?!
<peregrinator_six> *diz...
<bruc3> [sandrossv]: cara
<peregrinator_six> bruc3, pra que você quer todos os .iso do Ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> nem sei se isso é possível mais..
<peregrinator_six> ou você quer alguns...!?
<bruc3> [peregrinator_six]: cara, queria uma versão net install. tem?
<peregrinator_six> sim tem...
<peregrinator_six> vou ver aqui pra ti
<bruc3> manda o link :P
<peregrinator_six> bruc3, qual versão....?!
<peregrinator_six> 11...?!
<bruc3> 11
<bruc3> pod eser
<peregrinator_six> beleza!
<peregrinator_six> bruc3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bruc3> perfeito! :D
<bruc3> peregrinator_six agora preciso jogar a .iso no pendrive
<bruc3> :D
<sandrossv> o.O
<sandrossv> não sabia desse minimal
<bruc3> eu uso slackware, só vou testar essa distro. :)
<matheus> como instalo o aplicativo amsn no ubuntu 11.4
<matheus> ?
<fernandito> matheus aptitude install amsn
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu software center
<peregrinator_six> fernandito, no ubuntu 10.10 tiraram o apttude, voltaram com ele no ubuntu 11...?!
<fernandito> o que??? Humm pucha!!! me desculpe:)
<fernandito> eu ainda estou no 10.10
<tiagoout> Boa Tarde, estou tentando instalar um monitor flatron f77p no ubuntu 11.04, alguem poderia me ajudar, aqui esta a imagem de como fica o monitor: http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img0336af.jpg/
<paladin``> ta escura a imagem
<tiagoout> é só aparece aquele risco
<paladin``> quando inicia o x ?
<tiagoout> inicio o pc com ele plugado, só aparece aquilo
<gabezao> tiagoout,
<gabezao> qual sua placa de video?
<tiagoout> geforce fx 5500
<gabezao> e com o outro monitor tava ok?
<tiagoout> com o que estou usando agora ta ok
<gabezao> e se vc mudar o monitor com ele ligado? fica so o risco tb ou nem liga?
<Stylles> Ai galera
<tiagoout> aparece a imagem mas tudo exprimido, as laterais pretas
<gabezao> vc consegue entrar no terminal com o outro? e gerar um xonf novo?
<tiagoout> eu já gerei um xorg novo, e coloquei-o no xorg.conf, ficou assim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613879/
<gabezao> e tem a resoluçao correta ?
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> Celsinho:
<MarconM> voces dois tem nod antivirus ae para windows
<PingaR0x> MarconM, nope nao uso windows
<tiagoout> é tentei 800x600, mas não adiantou, com esse xorg n sei qual resolução fica
<tiagoout> tem que colocar na sessão screen a resolução que se quer né?
<gabezao> pode-se passar o parametro no nvidia-xconfig
<gabezao> acho mais recomendavel
<gabezao> nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200
<gabezao> exemplo esse ;)
<tiagoout> é para colocar nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200 no terminal?
<informatica2> ola
<tiagoout> ta coloquei no terminal reiniciar?
<gabezao> sim, tenta
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, :D
<tiagoout> gabezao, não funcionou
<gabezao> ;/
<ffr76> #bash-br
<Celsinho> boa tarde!
<MatheusNg> bjo
<MatheusNg> eita
<MatheusNg> Celsinho: não era pra vc o bjo não. kkkkk
<MatheusNg> janela errada. hauhauha
<MatheusNg> Celsinho: tarrrde
<Celsinho> MatheusNg,
<Celsinho> opa! iauehiuaehiuae
<ffr76> as msg deste canal ficam gravadas onde???
<ffr76> Alguem sabe onde ficam armazenas as msg on line???
<ffr76> as msg deste canal ficam gravadas onde???
<ffr76> Alguem sabe onde ficam armazenas as msg on line???
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, tem um bot
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,e este bot lança as msg em divulgação?
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, como assim?
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,pesquisando no google pelo meu nick achei partes de uma conversação ???
<naufragoweb> tiagoout , conseguiu por para funcionar seu monitor?
<tiagoout> não
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,tks
<naufragoweb> caracas, brother.... nunca vi algo parecido
<Celsinho> boa noite!
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-28
<ludarkstar> ?
<tiagoout> qual ambiente grafico é mais leve e rapido?
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite a todos
<edvaldoscruz> sr André Gondim se encontra aqui ?
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite a todos.
<peregrinator_six> tiagoout, LXDE
<peregrinator_six> edvaldoscruz, ?
<edvaldoscruz>  sr André Gondim se encontra aqui ?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, boa noite patrão! :D
<peregrinator_six> edvaldoscruz, boa noite, não sei dele não, mas o nome dele indica que tá on pelo menos...
<naufragoweb> boa noite, peregrinador_six
<edvaldoscruz> okay, obrigado peregrinator_sx
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, ???
<edvaldoscruz> sim, André Gondim
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, o mano tá chamando aqui, tá ai cabra...!? 00
<edvaldoscruz> será que ele tá aqui ?
<edvaldoscruz> Cadẽ o Andŕe Gondim ?
<Illuminarch> edvaldoscruz fica online que assim que o andre ver sua mensagem certamente ele vai responder!
<edvaldoscruz> aham. vlw Illuminarch
<br4dock3r> oi
<Andre_Gondim> Olá br4dock3r
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite a todos e fuiiiiii.......
<Illuminarch> evaldocruz voce nao queria falar com o andre ele tai ae man
<Illuminarch> edvaldocruz voce nao queria falar com o andre ele tai ae man
<edvaldoscruz> já falei com ele, obrigado Illuminarch
<Illuminarch> ah ok
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<br4dock3r> boa noite gente!
<br4dock3r> alguem sabe programar em python ae??
<licensed> br4dock3r, #python-br
<Maninho> noite pessoal
<Akiyama-san> olá, alguém aí pode me ajudar a configurar o X?
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Akiyama-san, boa noite. Solta o problema ai que quem puder lhe ajudará... :)
<Akiyama-san> boa noite peregrinator_six
<Akiyama-san> quando eu rodo o X -configure recebo esse erro
<Akiyama-san> (EE) Failed to load module "vmwgfx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Akiyama-san> e esse aqui
<Akiyama-san> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<Akiyama-san> além disso o meu xorg.conf está vazio
<Akiyama-san> pra falar a verdade ele nem existia
<peregrinator_six> em qual sistema se tá com essa dificuldade...!?
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu 11...?!
<Akiyama-san> Ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> primeira vez que ouço sobre isso ai no ubuntu 11...
<peregrinator_six> mas ele já funcionou normal alguma vez com você ai...!?
<Akiyama-san> desde que instalei ele tá assim
<Akiyama-san> no 10.04 funfava normal
<peregrinator_six> Akiyama-san, qual sua VGA...?!
<Akiyama-san> Intel Express 915GM
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> poxa, não tenho como lhe ajudar nisso não, ams se você disse que no 10.04 rodava legal, pode ser que alguma configuração do novo ubuntu 11 bagunçou com isso ai...
<Akiyama-san> hum
<peregrinator_six> Akiyama-san, no seu antigo ubuntu 10.04 se via o xorg...?!
<Akiyama-san> de qualquer forma, valeu ae
<Akiyama-san> sim
<peregrinator_six> Akiyama-san, é que voltei pra o 10.04 depois de ter levado uma pancadas do ubuntu 11, senão tentaria lhe ajudar melhor...
<Akiyama-san> também to pensando em fazer o mesmo
<Akiyama-san> to apanhando bonito do 11
<peregrinator_six> Akiyama-san, eu curti o unity, já to super habituado, mas o muitos bugs que o ubuntu 11 tem não suporto não, sai fora, talvez volte a testar no 12.04 LTS, vamos ver... Pena...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, boa noite.
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; boaa
<peregrinator_six> Akiyama-san, ai o meu atual Desktop... http://www.2shared.com/photo/ahkWw0yf/Woman_Samurai_10042.html :D
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: opa
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, blz mano?
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, se com você tiver pra mim tá 10! :D
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, :P
<omelete> galere tem algum leitor de doc?
<omelete> ñ qria estalar o broffice inteiro
<thiagoajuda> ola ... boa noite
<thiagoajuda> preciso de ajuda...
<thiagoajuda> to usando ubuntu 10.10 ... e em locais naum consigo acessar nada
<thiagoajuda> nem arquivos pessoais nem partições
<thiagoajuda> dá a seguinte msg:Nenhum aplicativo está registrado como manipulador deste arquivo
<jxajroad> Olá! Alguém pode me ajudar com a leitura de arquivos wmv no ubuntu 10.04?
<jxajroad> instalei recentemente o ubuntu lucid linxs e tava tudo normal até descobrir que o mplayer não lê arquivos wmv. Agora estou pesquisando a razão e vendo como resolvo isso.
<jxajroad> já resolvi...instalei de aplicativos>central de programas ubuntu o Gnome Mplayer. Obrigado
<vitorlobo> ZNC: bom dia
<vitorlobo> bom dia pessoal
<bemlindo> bom dia comunidade
<bemlindo> galera to com um probleminha
<bemlindo> meu ubuntu 10.10 ficou em ingles e eu nao to conseguindo alteralo
<bemlindo> para ficar em portugues
<vitorlobo> bemlindo: q versao?
<bemlindo> 10.10
<vitorlobo> bemlindo: abre o terminal e digita gnome-language-selector
<vitorlobo> bemlindo: atualiza e poe pt-br
<bemlindo> vitorlobo: nao ta dando para selecionar o idioma
<bemlindo> eu clico mais nao seleciona
<irado> oi genteemm.... buenas
<irado> seguinte: subitamente o som caiu no off (mixer mostra "mudo") e não há nada que faça para desemudecer isso.. alguma sugestão? (já fiz de um tudo, não vai.. )
<vitorlobo> irado: o.O
<irado> vitoravelino: hum?
<vitorlobo> irado: ja fuçou se era so apertar no mixer para desmudecer?
<irado> não.. é vitorlobo
<irado> vitoravelino: sim, já... não desmarca :(
<irado> pior é que nem sei COMO isso aconteceu.. simplesmente apareceu desligado e pronto... não lliga mais
<vitorlobo> irado: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get chech && checkbox-gtk
<vitorlobo> irado: vai atualizar o sistema e no fim vai abrir uma interface de testes
<vitorlobo> irado: faz ae =]
<BrunoPE> irado, alsamixer
<irado> mom..
<irado> BrunoPE: não vai, também..
<irado> vitorlobo: putz.. essa caixinha de check é muito, muito chata...
<vitorlobo> mas é a vida ne
<vitorlobo> ;P
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> povo
<irado> vitorlobo: desmarquei tudo, deixei só o audio.. veremos..
<irado> vitorlobo: teste finalizado com sucesso.. e....?? nada. não me deu o relatório..
<vitorlobo> ouxe
 * irado vai aproveitar e instalar 65 bit, isso sim - rss
<vitorlobo> 65?
<irado> 64
<vitorlobo> irado: digita ai alsactl store e reinicia
<vitorlobo> e tenta denovo
<vitorlobo> alsactl store
<irado> reinicia maquina ou sessão?
<vitorlobo> maquina
<irado> ugh.. à là (r)windows.. argh..
<vitorlobo> irado: qualquer coisa...pra agilizar vc digita sudo su senha , shutdown -r now
<vitorlobo> q ele reseta
<vitorlobo> ^^
<irado> ;)
<irado> indo.. daqui a pouco volto, té mais e grato, por enquanto..
<MarconM> vitorlobo: e ae man
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> cade ursinha
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> sei n
<vitorlobo> n entrei ontem
<vitorlobo> so entrei agora cedo
<Illuminarch> gente a ursinha nao ta no momento mas o andre tá
<Illuminarch> srsrsrs
<Illuminarch> mandei mgs via pvt que quando eles verem vao responder
<vitorlobo> como sempre
<vitorlobo> só homi
<vitorlobo> :|
<Illuminarch> rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> http://customize.org/download/screenshots/72964/78230/PerkElementary.jpg
<vitorlobo> ja gostei
<vitorlobo> fluxbox com essa interface ate q fica legal
<MarconM> Illuminarch:
<MarconM> vitoravelino:
<Illuminarch> oi
<MarconM> vitorlobo: cara .. que bacana
<MarconM> essa interface
<MarconM> acho muito massa openbox e fluxbox
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: ae rpz
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: fazendo uma distro sussa aqui hein
<vitorlobo> MarconM: ao que parece, o fluxbox e blackbox, dependem de um desktop primário... isso ta me dando agonia
<vitorlobo> tipo...dependem do ubuntu-desktop ou kde, ou xfce , lxde
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> se bem que
<vitorlobo> descobri uns ambientes legais
<vitorlobo> um tal de rox, ede...
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: eae sumido!!! usando o suse studio?
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: q mané suse studio rapai
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: 0 km ouxe >.<
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai usa multiterminal  mdm.. queria ajuda com mdm.conf  alguem pode ajudar?
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: suse studio é uma remasterização >.<
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: ta na hora do nordeste ter uma distro ne
<vitorlobo> :)
<andersoncarlos83> vitorlobo: e qual seria o nome dessa distro?
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: é pelo linuxfromscraftch?
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: sim
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: quer dizer...so o aprendizado.... to usando o ubuntu como base
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: desenvolver todo no lfs seria distro independente.... n to afim de fazer isso ..uma vez q o ubuntu tem muito lib útil
<vitorlobo> :)
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: o nordeste tá tem uma distro que é o EKAATY
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: q eu saiba, n é desenvolvido aqui....mas tem gente daqui q trabalha no EKAATY
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> um bom projeto por sinal
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: na minha opinião criar distro hoje em dia só por aprendizado
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: no meu caso, to arquitetando algo especifico pra mim :) mas como tenho espirito de compartilhamento.... ja foi
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: lançar mais uma no mercado é perda de tempo, o ideal seria contribuir para as mais populares e ai sua contribuição pode atingir as que se baseiam nelas
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: algo especifico para development.... estilo o puppy... leve, roda em qualquer carroça...mas usando o ubuntu como base...e com as principais libs de cada linguagem
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: depende do foco :)
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: se fosse mais uma distro para usuario comum.... n valeria a pena.... o problema é q eu n encontro distro que já venha com as libs que preciso para programação.... assim, tenho q equipar toda hora ... nessa perspectiva, o gentoo me cai super bem....enfim, n penso desta maneira :)
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: tenho um projeto em mente em relação a essa distro ^^ n é nada solto :)
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: entendo o que vc quer dizer
<Maninho> Boa tarde
<vitor-br> alguem conhece um programa de gravação de dvd que grave dual audio?
<Sorion_Buddha> Kazenin os novos papéis com os temas do Fedora >>> http://superlinuxmg-br.blogspot.com/
<chicognu> eu tenho um programa simples que usa ncurses ... pelo virtual terminal do linux tipo control alt e f3 ele executa ok, mas pelo emulador de termina não ... o que devo fazer?
<shallwe> opa boa tarde
<shallwe> inacreditável o teste que fiz om wine e alguns jogos
<shallwe> nunca pensei que o wine funcionasse tão bem :D
<Pskol> alguem conhece algum sistema de abertura de chamado (ticket) de help desk que seja online, sem eu precisar instalar nada e nem precisar de servidor???
<again-ubuntu11> instalai aqui o ubuntu 11 e logo no primeiro boot apareceu isso... "erro:hd writer error. Pressione qualquer tecla para continuar..._" Não pressiono nada e passado uns segundos ele mostra a tela de login, mas sempre que inicio o sistema mostra essa tela incomoda ai, alguem ai poderia ajudar...!? Aqui tá o meu grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/614299/
<vitorlobo> again-ubuntu11: poderia ser a ausência da placa 3d compativel com o unity 3d.....vc pode optar em usar ou o gnome classic ou o unity 2d
<again-ubuntu11> vitorlobo: não não, o meu sistema tá bem agradavel aqui, o Desktop não é o problema não, o que tá pegando é só o boot mesmo, tirando isso tá SHOW! To falando com você pelo unity 3D aqui! :D
<vitorlobo> entao....exatamente
<vitorlobo> qual q é  o erro q da?
<again-ubuntu11> vitorlobo: esse aqui... "erro: hd writer error. Pressione qualquer tecla para continuar..._ no lugar da tradicional tela de boot do ubuntu...
<again-ubuntu11> vitorlobo: não sei o que seria o bug pois só acontece com o Ubuntu 11... :|
<again-ubuntu11> bem então é isso mesmo, não vou ficar esquentando minha cabaça com algo mau elaborado não, desisto... Tálvez este "despacho" funcione de forma adequada lá pra versão 12.04 LTS, só me resta torcer para que sim...
<shallwe> pc sem placa 3d? wtf is it?
<shallwe> pc sem placa de video é coisa do seculo passado :D
<Hyuristyle> o meu ñ tem xP
<shallwe> Hyuristyle, o.O
<shallwe> 486?
<shallwe> vamos fazer uma vaquinha pra vc :D 20 pila uma geforce 5200
<shallwe> a unica coisa que eu acho, não tenho certeza, é que o unity 3d, pra quem tem placa de video mais antiga, na hora de rodar algo 3d ele rode mais lento, pois o unity 3d esta ativo
<shallwe> ou não, ai não sei ao certo
<Maninho> pc sem placa de video é coisa do seculo passado :D
<Maninho> todos pcs tem
<Maninho> placa de video = onboard && offboard lol
<Maninho> shallwe: é só rodar unity 2d
<paladin``> eu tenho uma aki sobrando broder vem buscar
<Hyuristyle> todo pc tem onboard
<Hyuristyle> mas a minha ñ tem recurso 3d
<Maninho> Hyuristyle: nao todos
<Maninho> :P
<Hyuristyle> mas meu pc é do milênio passado
<Maninho> existe modelos que não vem com placa de video integrada
<Hyuristyle> meu pc é primeiro pc do mundo
<Maninho> :P
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Maninho> hahahah
<Hyuristyle> é uma pedra polida que faz cálculos
<Maninho> Hyuristyle: que tal fazer um upgrade i7 por ai já é um bom inicio
<shallwe> o.O
<Hyuristyle> pretendo trocar de pc em breve
<shallwe> eu tenho uma geforce 9500gt e ta mais que bom
<shallwe> em um atlhon x2 5700+
<Hyuristyle> advinhem qnt meu pc tem d ram?
<Hyuristyle> duvido xP
<shallwe> 2gb
<Maninho> Hyuristyle: kb
<shallwe> não existe memoria menos que isso
<Maninho> 8kb
<shallwe> pelo menos eu nunca vi :O
<shallwe> eu nunca vi memoria menos de 2gb :D ta louco
<Maninho> shallwe: 64 32mb é bem comum
<Maninho> ssrsrsr
<Hyuristyle> Maninho: lol, ai ja eh demais xD
<Hyuristyle> tem 128 de RAM aki
<Maninho> Hyuristyle: :P, quantos ah normal
<Maninho> ŕ normal 128mb
<shallwe> vc ta usando o que um mini pc server?
<Maninho> é
<Maninho> nda 128mb já é top de linha
<shallwe> bom eu rodei linux server no meu antigo game cube >D com 64 ou 32mb de ram não lembro quanto ele tem
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Maninho> Hyuristyle: mano é um p3?
<Hyuristyle> na verdade ele tem 96 de ram + 32 da onboard
<Maninho> shallwe: rsrs
<Hyuristyle> ai resulta em 128
<shallwe> Hyuristyle, entao vc ta digitando com a gente em uma tela preta com letras verdes? :O
<shallwe> em uma tela de 14 polegadas de tubao?
<Maninho> :P
<shallwe> ubuntu nem roda nisso hahaha
<Maninho> e usa oculos tambem?
<Maninho> srsr
<Hyuristyle> shaushauhsau
<Maninho> shallwe: roda sim :
<Hyuristyle> xP
<shallwe> ja tentei rodar ubuntu com 256mb mas nao fui feliz
<shallwe> pc era muito antigo
<Hyuristyle> aki ñ roda ubuntu
<shallwe> pentium 2
<Hyuristyle> ja tentei
<Hyuristyle> |tela de 14"|
<Maninho> hahahahha
<Hyuristyle> mas ñ é tela preta e verde xP
<Maninho> shallwe: joga na mega mano vc acertou
<shallwe> hoje em dia pc é tão barato, não sei pq passar trabalho :D
<shallwe> eu acho que vou por um phenom x4, da um upgrade no pc aqui
<Maninho> kkk
<shallwe> mas sempre com o maravilhoso ubuntu :D
<Hyuristyle> na época q comprei ñ tinha grana suficiente
<shallwe> pois é ai fica uma pergunta, se eu fizer um upgrade no pc, terei que instalar todo ubuntu de novo?
<ffr76> Boa noite
<shallwe> boa noite
<Hyuristyle> boa
<shallwe> sr ff
<ffr76> #bash-br
<Maninho> boa
<shallwe> nao sei se compro um pc ou um note pro meu querido ubuntu
<Maninho> shallwe: pc
<shallwe> depende
<Maninho> note é coisa de empresario que gosta de se amostra
<Maninho> srrsrs
<shallwe> eu ia pegar o da asus 1215n
<Maninho> da pau q doi na vga
<ffr76> concordo com Marino
<shallwe> ué mas quem disse que eu não sou empresario o.O wtf
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Maninho> shallwe: hahahhaa
<Maninho> shallwe: é do tipo trabalho muito mas nao faço nada?
<shallwe> preciso apresentar umas apresentações pros clientes
<shallwe> eu tenho um ipad mas nao roda flash ai nao da :D
<Maninho> opa ai ja mudou tudo
<shallwe> ja o ubuntu em um note daria
<Maninho> é cara então um note lhe ajudaria, mas evite comprar
<Maninho> acer cores pratas e hp cores brancas
<shallwe> acer nao , asus :D
<Maninho> shallwe: :)
<shallwe> eu tive um acer vermelho com preto
<shallwe> atom n450
<Maninho> pelo menos nunca vi um com problemas no VGA rsrssr
<shallwe> tinha uma gma3050 eu acho, rodava alguma coisa :D
<shallwe> mas não tinha suporte opengl completo pra linux o.O
<Maninho> mano vou pegar um copo novo, o meu antigo caiu :|
<Maninho> volto assim que conseguir chegar de volta
<shallwe> nao tem problema eu guardo teu lugar
<Maninho> heheheheh
<ffr76> Galera como faço pra atribuir + de um valor p/mesma variavel
<shallwe> ffr76, C++?
<not> boa noite
<shallwe> boa noite boa
<unity-hard> gostaria de saber se é possivel anular a tela do boot (GRUB2) e ir direto pra tela do login...?!
<shallwe> unity-hard, vc pode diminuir o tempo de espera
<shallwe> colocar 0s eu acho
<unity-hard> é que instalei o ubuntu 11 aqui e tá dando erro... "erro: hd writer error. Pressione qualquer tecla para continuar..._" tenho certeza que isso é erro do GRUB2, deve ter bagunçado depois que instalei, mas não sei configurar, mas to disposto a tentar se alguem me ajudar...
<unity-hard> alguem poderia me dizer aonde fica a opção que cuida da tela do boot no ubuntu...?!
<unity-hard> ubuntu 11
<vitorlobo> unity-hard: so por segurança sudo apt-get install grub2
<vitorlobo> pra ver se fixa esse erro ai
<ffr76> no shell script
<ffr76> bash-br
<ffr76> #bash-br
<unity-hard> vitorlobo:  e agora...!?
<unity-hard> já fiz o coando já...
<unity-hard> *comando..
<ffr76> como faço pra atribuir mais de 1 valor p/mesma variavel?
<ffr76> no shell
<unity-hard> vou reiniciar...
<Hyuristyle> mais de um valor? o.O
<ffr76> sim Hyuristyle if [$so = xxx e =yyyy]
<eros_> to com problemas no meu fedora mais infelizmente o pessoal do fedora no canal nao me ajudar
<eros_> me ajuda
<eros_> instalei o fedora 15 e quando abro atividade aplicativo os incones ficam piscando e com uma listra transparente como se tivesse cortado
<ffr76> eros_acho q e pau de instalção !!!RIIIR
<eros_> terei que reinstalar
<ffr76> eros_Talvez algo de errado com seu hardware:vga...monitor...
<xispirito> alguem aqui usa metasploit?
<xispirito> caso positivo, armitage funciona com voces?
<ffr76> como faço pra atribuir mais de 1 valor p/mesma variavel?Em shell Script?
<Maninho> este nao é um bom lugar tendo em vista que e'suporte aapenas ao bugs do ubuntu, nao inclui gnome ou kde (hahahha)
<Maninho> rapa aproveitando, mais de um valor na mesma variavel em shell tem como é? alguem sabe? afim de var='51', 'Ouro'
<Maninho> hahahha
<xispirito> eu nunca vi uma variavel com soid valores simultaneos em linguagem nenhuma...
<xispirito> #dois
<Maninho> hahahah
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-29
<xispirito> que sistema de doido, nem pkill nem kill mata mysql, chmod -x no script que fica em init.d não impede o mysql de iniciar com o sistema...
<xispirito> os dev tão tudo doido
<Maninho> remove o msql hahaha
<Maninho> *mysql
<xispirito> removi \o/
<xispirito> é serio, init.d é pra enfeite
<Maninho> então resolveu, caso não, não removeu
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> agora ele parou ^^
<Maninho> :P
<xispirito> eu nunca tinha visto um mysql imortal
<xispirito> só o ubuntu mesmo
<Maninho> hahahah, acredite algo anormal aconteceu com seu pc
<xispirito> que voce quer dizer com isto?
<Diogo> Boa noite galera
<Hyuristyle> Diogo: boa noite
<Diogo> galera alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema no xserve ?
<Diogo> estou com live cd aki do Back Track 5 (KDE)
<Diogo> após inicializar o modo CLI
<Diogo> eu tento entrar no modo grafico (startx)
<Diogo> soh que recebo um erro, pesquisando aki verifiquei que é um bug que ja foi corrigido
<Diogo> até ai ok, o problema esta sendo para atualizar meu xserver (versao 1.7.6)
<Diogo> quanto eu executo o apt-get install xserver-xorg update
<Diogo> recebo a mensagem "xserver-xorg is already the newest version : /
<Diogo> aki esta o bug
<Diogo> http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-July/011317.html
<Diogo> e encontrei as versões + novas
<Diogo> ftp://xorg.mirrors.pair.com/individual/xserver/
<Diogo> alguem tem alguma ideia de como realizar essa atualização manual ?
<Hyuristyle> não faço idéia
<Hyuristyle> maus ae
<Diogo> sussa, vlw msm
<Diogo> alguem + ?
<Maninho> <Diogo> estou com live cd aki do Back Track 5 (KDE)
<Maninho> aqui não é o canal do back track
<Maninho> quem sabe em #backtrack
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Diogo> hmm backtrack é um ubuntu pretin xD
<Diogo> + bele vo ver se alguem me da um help lá
<xispirito> ei, server da freenode é microsoft
<xispirito> ¬¬
<Hyuristyle> windows?
<xispirito> não, sun ¬¬
<xispirito> microsoft solaris
<Hyuristyle> lol?
<Hyuristyle> solaris ñ é da microsoft x.x
<xispirito> Hyuristyle, você é super-dotado
<Hyuristyle> ??
<Hyuristyle> pq?
<xispirito> nada nada, esqueçe, viagem minha
<Hyuristyle> solaris é da oracle, meu camarada
<xispirito> Hyuristyle, eu sei cara, foi ironia...
<Hyuristyle> lol
<Hyuristyle> ñ deu pra entender...
<xispirito> beleza
<Maninho|JANTA> hahahaha ms usa bsd
<xispirito> server do msn é freebsd
<xispirito> todos
<Maninho|JANTA> então não a problemas em usar ms server na freenode
<xispirito> não
<Maninho|JANTA> hahahha só é muito engraçado lol
<xispirito> só não imaginava
<xispirito> é
<Maninho|JANTA> freenode http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<xispirito> eu usando ping+nc e tem uma pagina com todos s server ¬¬
<Maninho|JANTA> :P
<vvesley> Boa noite.
<vvesley> como eu faço para aumentar a sensibilidade do touchpad
<xispirito> chama ele de feio
<xispirito> bobo
<Maninho> vvesley nas propriedades do mouse
<vvesley> então mas ja esta no maximo e mesmo assim está meio lento
<xispirito> 08 Living Through Me (Hell's Wrath).mp3
<xispirito> opa
<xispirito> desculpe
<Maninho> passa o dedo mais rapido
<vvesley> rsrsrs
<vvesley> está lento ainda, preciso aumenta mais
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/ig7u0ane/KORG_nanoKEY.html?
<virtu> ouçam ai
<Alexandre_> hey
<Alexandre_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> fala ae man
<virtu> xGrind: http://www.4shared.com/audio/ig7u0ane/KORG_nanoKEY.html?
<virtu> da um play ali
<Alexandre_>  viu
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> possuo um hp pavilion 2080br
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> tinha instalado um fedroa nele
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> ai saiu o gnome novo
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> formatei
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> porém
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> veio jutno com o computador
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> umas partições tp hp tools
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> recuperação
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> essas coisas
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> mas normal
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> nunca tive problema
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> formatei
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> os cds com gnome 3 nao rodavam
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> nem bootavam
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> acho q  a placa de video
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> é ati radeon
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> ai instalei o ubuntu
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> 11.04
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> normal
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> instalei os codecs td
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> fui ligar o pc depois de um tempo
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> ele congelava no boot
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> numa tela preta
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> formatei ele
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> instalei o xubuntu
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> achei q era por causa do unity
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> msm coisa
<Alexandre_> <Alexandre_> a tela congela
<xGrind> flood nem um pouco ne? ;x
<Alexandre_> =/
<xGrind> calmae. dexa eu le
<Alexandre_> =x
<Alexandre_> ah mas um detalhe
<Alexandre_> qnd instalei o ubuntu
<Alexandre_> e xubuntu
<Alexandre_> usei apenas partições / e swap
<xispirito> Alexandre_, uma vez um cliente me trouxe um note assim, só que o dele não formatava
<Alexandre_> preciso por partição /boot?
<Alexandre_> e tbm
<Alexandre_> uma das partições hp
<Alexandre_> está dentro da partição extendida
<xGrind> Ale; ja tentou instalar o xubuntu 10.10?
<Alexandre_> aindanao
<xGrind> esse 11.04 ta meio estranho msm. eu to colocando o 10.04 de novo
<Alexandre_> tem diferenã?
<Alexandre_> soah
<Alexandre_> entao vo por o 10.10 amanha msm
<Alexandre_> mas tp
<Alexandre_> nenhum cd com gnome 3 roda nele
<Alexandre_> nem boota
<Alexandre_> começa carrega
<Alexandre_> ai da pau
<Alexandre_> da radeon
<xispirito> Alexandre_, cuidado pra não por pra montar esta partição no boot, tem sistemas que quando não conseguem montar a partição no boot fazem coias estranhas
<Alexandre_> entao dexo q jeito?
<fernandes> bom dia! O minhas configurações da nvidia não salvam, escreve esse erro aqui mesmo chamando o configurador pelo terminal como root... "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<Alexandre_> partições / e swap apenas?
<fernandes> alguem pode me ajudar por favor...?!
<xispirito> Alexandre_, que tal sumir com esta partição?
<Alexandre_> ou / , /boot e swap?
<Alexandre_> então
<Alexandre_> é q ta na garantia =/
<Alexandre_> mas assim
<Alexandre_> antes
<Alexandre_> tava com o ubuntu 10.04
<Alexandre_> e tbm instalei o fedora
<Alexandre_> e nunca tive problema
<Alexandre_> com nenhum dos 2
<Alexandre_> qnd eu instalar crio apenas as partições / e swap?
<xispirito> isto depende de ti, desde que /boot esteja fora de partição estendida(tem que ser primaria) e setada com flag inicializavel
<Alexandre_> hmm
<Alexandre_> vou deixar / e swap msm entao
<fernandes> meu xorg... http://paste.ubuntu.com/614410/
<fernandes> ?
<Alexandre_> no caso soh preciso por o xubuntu 10.10?
<xispirito> Alexandre_, se não tem um motivo para ter /boot separada, deixa dentro de /  que funciona
<Alexandre_> oks
<fernandes> ???
<Alexandre_> to baxando o 10.05
<Alexandre_> *10,04
<fernandes> como fazer o meu nvidia salvar minha sresolução...?!
<fernandes> *resolução...
<fernandes> ???
<xispirito> fernandes, minha net é muito ruim, tipo, muito mesmo, fala qual o problema
<xispirito> ah
<fernandes> xispirito: bom dia... Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<fernandes> não salva minha resolução nem como root..
<fernandes> xispirito: meu xorg... http://paste.ubuntu.com/614410/
<xispirito> fernandes, não tem importancia
<fernandes> xispirito: alguma ideia..?!
<fernandes> e como eu poderia fazer ele salvar...?!
<xispirito> pera
<fernandes> sempre que entro no desktop fica fora de resolução... :s
<fernandes> tá!
<xispirito> um minuto
<fernandes> xispirito: ok!
<xispirito> eu perdi meu backup do xorg.conf ¬¬
<xispirito> mas nesta parte
<xispirito> 	SubSection "Display"
<xispirito> 		Viewport   0 0
<xispirito> 		Depth     24
<xispirito> 	EndSubSection
<xispirito> voce pode especificar a resolução
<xispirito> não lembro o parametro
<fernandes> um...
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<fernandes> xispirito: mas fazendo isso sempre iniciaria com a resolução certa...?!
<fernandes> Bom dia! :)
<xispirito> sim
<fernandes> xispirito: vou reiniciar, até daqui um pouco...
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, :)
<xispirito> eae
<xispirito> aa
<xispirito> aa
<xispirito> \o/
<xispirito> aa
<xispirito> teste
<xispirito> teste
<xispirito> teste
<xispirito> apareçe colorido/sublinhado?
<xispirito> teste
<xispirito> ‮aaaaaa
<xispirito> ‏a
<xispirito> ‮aa
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, aqui não...
<xispirito> teste
<xispirito> não?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; voltei pro xubuntu 10.04
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, :P
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, não..
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, não para queto em home...
<peregrinator_six> mas não tava satisfeito com o xubuntu...?!
<xispirito> =(
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; foda q tem q hr q da umas travadas. vo usa o 10.04 msm q ta rodando bem estavel ;D
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, 10.04 e 10.10 tão lisinhos! :)
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; vo manter esse 10.04 msm. qq coisa volto pro 10.10 ou 11.04
<peregrinator_six> LM 11 tá SHOW também, muito legal! :)
<xispirito> verde!
<xispirito> vermelho!
<xispirito> azul!
<xispirito> RGB
<Pskol> e o CMYK?
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> o gnome3 no ubuntu ainda esta muito buggy nao esta ?
<xispirito> MalMen, que cor é esta?
<MalMen> cor?
<xispirito> beleza
<Pskol> xispirito, se vc ta tentando escrever colorido, o canal nao permite, e sai tudo preto mesmo
<xispirito> no xchat, se voce clicar com botão direito do mouse na barra de escrever tem umas opções para digitar texto colorido...
<xispirito> mas ao que parece não funciona
<MalMen> ja agora
<MalMen> alguem me pode ajudar com isto
<MalMen> http://pastebin.com/49VY3mg6
<xispirito> Pskol, explicado
<Pskol> MalMen, apt-get -f install
<MalMen> mesmo...
<MalMen> acho que devo e ter repositos mal..
<MalMen> como e que recoloco os de origem ?
<Pskol> tbm acho q pode ser repositorio bixado
<Pskol> nao sei quais sao os de origem
<MalMen> tou feito com isto
<MalMen> instalei o gnome3 para experimentar...
<MalMen> tava todo bugado....
<MalMen> desinstalei e apagou-me o gnome todo
<MalMen> tentei instalar o ubuntu-desktop para voltar ao mesmo e ficou-me com dependencias por resolver...
<MalMen> agora tenho que comer com o KDE
<MalMen> nao gosto nada de KDE :S
<xispirito> eu nunca entendi os empacotadores do ubuntu
<xispirito> tudo depende de tudo
<Pskol> tbm foi usar coisa BETA
<MalMen> e normal....
<MalMen> Pskol gosto muito mais do gnome3 do que do unity
<Pskol> to com debian faz anos e nunca deu esse tipo de coisa
<MalMen> estou a usar gnom3 noutro portatil com o fedora e adoro
<MalMen> ja o unity acho-o ainda muito verde
<MalMen> precisa de limar muitas arestas
<xispirito> o debian com aquele foguetinho...
<xispirito> é de broxar
<xispirito> mas é um bom sistema
<Pskol> que foguetinho?
<Pskol> ah, sakei
<Pskol> é so trocar o papel de parede
<Pskol> ¬¬
<xispirito> o debian 6
<MalMen> lol
<xispirito> ainda não viu?
<MalMen> eu ainda uso debian4 no meu dedicado
<MalMen> ja cheguei a ter uptime de 1 ano e meio :P
<xispirito> parece sistema de escola primaria
<Pskol> eu tbm, uso o lenny e alguns Etch ainda
<Pskol> em srv
<xispirito> em server eu uso bsd
<Pskol> tenho freebsd rodando tbm
<xispirito> linux pra mim é desktop
<Pskol> pq?
<xispirito> eu uso open
<xispirito> porque acho melhor
<xispirito> me sinto mais confortavel
<xispirito> a configuração default ja é quase perfeita
<xispirito> não encomoda em nada
<Pskol> o linux em desktop?
<xispirito> porque é mais pesado e inseguro
<xispirito> mas roda mais coisas
<Pskol> e o windows vc usa?
<xispirito> multimidia etc
<xispirito> não
<rodd> opa
<rodd> preciso de ajuda
<xispirito> no ubuntu 10.04, o chrome ta travando a maquina, é só comigo?
<rodd> no 11 ele nem carrega
<xispirito> aqui eu abro e uso normal, quando fecho a maquina congela total, nem raw funciona
<rodd> fiz uma caca aqui
<xispirito> só no reset
<rodd> editei gdm no pam.d
<rodd> e agora nao consigo fazer login
<rodd> tem como editar arquivos pelo cd live mode?
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, qual numero do chorme...?!
<xispirito> um minuto
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, o que eu to usando é o 6 e tá normal aqui, é 64-bits!
<xispirito> 0.9.14-1
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, aqui é 32
<rodd> alguem ja usou macbuntu?
<xispirito> rodd, que?
<xispirito> existe?
<rodd> google macbuntu
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, claro que exista po... :p
<rodd> estou usando no 11
<xispirito> cara, eu tenho um link de 33.3kbits e to baixando um torrent de 80mb, não da para googlear
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, pausa o torrent... :p
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, numa conexão destas é pecado
<xispirito> vai levar só treze horas
<peregrinator_six> 00
<xispirito> eu levei um dia inteiro pra baixar o metasploit \o/
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, como se faz pra atualizar o seu chorme no ubuntu...?!
<xispirito> por svn
<xispirito> porque por pacote dava erro
<xispirito> mas eu sou brasileito...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, ou instala via apt ou baixa la do site
<xispirito> do site é o novo
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, apt...?!
<peregrinator_six> atualizei o meu sistema todo aqui e nada...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, esta versão esta 'estavel' tipo assim...baixa do site
<xispirito> eles não vão alterar tão cedo
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, sabe fazer o firefox do ubuntu selecionar a url com um clique igual o do window$...?!
<MalMen> bem
<MalMen> estou a tentar actualizar o meu ubuntu para o linuxmint
<MalMen> espero ja ficar com o gnome finalmente
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, eu não uso windows a uns seis anos
<xispirito> nem sei de que fala
<peregrinator_six> MalMen, o LM 11 tá BONITO em! :)
<MalMen> eu gosto mais do FC15
<MalMen> quem me dera conseguir por o gnome3 a funcionar direito no ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> fedora e slackware não foram feitos pra tipo de user igual a mim... :S
<MalMen> deteste o gestor de pacotes do fedora :S
<peregrinator_six> MalMen, pega o opensuse, eu prefiro ele do que o fedor... :S
<MalMen> bem
<MalMen> acabou de instalar
<MalMen> vou tentar logar em gnome
<MalMen> ate ja
<xispirito> eu experimentei o opensuse uma vez e achei o gestor de pacotes horrivl, lento e bugado
<Pskol> fedora eh cruel
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, qual versão...?!
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, não lembro, mas foi a uns dois anos
<xispirito> no auge da febre kde4
<peregrinator_six> 2 anos é muit man! Ele tá de mais, muit legal mesmo, uns dos mais faceis de usar!
<peregrinator_six> *muito...
<xispirito> quando a dilma liberar a net de pobre eu experimento
<xispirito> acho que só assim vão me liberar entrada no backnone do inferno
<Pskol> vai na lan house
<Pskol> heuwhuhwwe
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, ate lá se já conseguiu baixar com essa ai mesmo que você tem! \o/
<Pskol> baixa no windows
<Pskol> heuwhuhwuhw
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHS
<xispirito> me nego =)
<Pskol> usando internet explorer 9
<Pskol> com service pack 1
<xispirito> riam da desgraça alheia
<Pskol> turbo power edition
<xispirito> huahuauhahu
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, a interenet da vovo dilma só chega pra nóis quand o Japones baixar as coisas na velocidade da luz! :D
<xispirito> um dia voces serão clientes Oi
<Pskol> eu ja fui
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, eu só po! :P
<xispirito> e pagarão os pecados na lista de espera from hell
<peregrinator_six> que nada a i é linda!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Pskol> depois q a GVT bateu aki, coitado da Oi
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, tá chegando aqui tumbém!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, espero que chegue antes do fim do mundo... 00
<xispirito> a pior empresa de telecomunicação que existe
<xispirito> esta oi
<peregrinator_six> tempior man, pode acreditar, você quem não sabe... :p
<xispirito> previsão de chegada da gvt aqui é 2048
<Pskol> depende da regiao, tem lugar q a Oi eh boa
<Pskol> apesar de meter a faca
<Pskol> mas funciona bem
<Pskol> e cobrar aquela bosta de usuario e senhado terra/UOL pra conectar
<peregrinator_six> aqui eu pago 39.90 por 600 Kbps que me bastam! :)
<xispirito> Pskol, de repente ate é boa, só falta botar os fios nos postes
<Pskol> pago 59,90 por 3 mega
<xispirito> as pessoas são tão ignorantes aqui que tinha um provedor wireless, com server xp, claro que a maquina reiniciava toda hora, dai o cara desistiu
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, aqui no meu estado é maior absurdo isso, tem dos rio de janeiro pra essas operadoras...
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, 1 mega no centro é 39.90, o mesmo que eu pago aqui, e cade titia anatel pra ver esse desmando...!? :S
<peregrinator_six> BRASIL, UM PAIS DE TODOS... ¬¬
<Pskol> hehe
<xispirito> eu estaria satisfeito se tivesse cobertura
<Pskol> liga la na oi e chora
<Pskol> quem sabe
<xispirito> mas nem isso
<Pskol> o q eu acho ridiculo eh ter q pagar pra ter o usuaior e senha de adsl
<xispirito> eu ja quase bati num daqueles robos deles que ficam no balcão
<xispirito> mas dai eu ia apanhar dos seguranças
<Pskol> acho q so a gvt mesmo q isenta isso
<Pskol> a gvt tem senha propria
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, não vou fazer o serviço dos outros, a incompetente da anatel não trampa de graça né mano, é muito grana que ela leva nossa pra não fazer nada... :S
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, ameça cancelar a linha
<Pskol> ameaça
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, por força de lei não se paga mais provedor aqui...
<Pskol> heheuhe
<Pskol> nao? que lei eh essa?
<Pskol> aqui tem monte de nego pagando..
<Pskol> da oi
<xispirito> a outra linha que eu tinha eu não consegui cancelar, eu cortei o fio e não paguei
<xispirito> dai cortaram =)
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, você sabia que a titia unitil anatel decretou lei (que não vale nada, pois ninguem obedece...) disvencilhando serviço de banda larga de linha telefonica...!? :S
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, poise, nunca vi serviço de adsl q nao tenha linha no meio
<Pskol> de telefone
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, BRASIL, UM PAIS DE TODOS.... ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> bom dia!
<xispirito> falando em adsl sem fio...e aquela historia de rede eletrica?
<Pskol> daqui uns 20 anos
<xispirito> até la eu vou ter que viver fazendo gato...que pais infeliz
<marvel> como faço pra rodar gnome 3 no meu ubuntu 11.04
<marvel> ?
<Alex-Musicman> tinha uma menina retardada que dizia que quem usa linux não é confiável.. povo fala tanta besteira :P
<andersoncarlos83> :)
<gameRo> ola pessoal, como faco para instalar tuxRO offiicial em outras distro?
<mne7> gameRo: o que é tuxRO?
<mne7> =p
<gameRo> mne7: eh o Ragnarok pra linux rs
<mne7> eu nem sabia que tinha ragnarok pra linux
<mne7> vc conhece tibia?
<mne7> é mmorpg tb
<gameRo> nem eu, e acabei encontrando no google, e eh do ubuntu
<gameRo> ah tibia eh feio rs
<gameRo> para tibia prefiro the mana world rs
<mne7> mas o rpg do tibia é melhor
<mne7> os graficos sao ruins, mas é caracteristica do jogo
<mne7> e agora fizeram um cliente que usa flash
<mne7> os graficos estao melhores e tals
<mne7> vou ver isso do ragnarok
<mne7> lol
<gameRo> nao cheguei a ver rs
<gameRo> ver ai http://www.ubuntugames.org/br/wine/21-tuxro-ragnarok
<mne7> olá
<c0d3r-br> pessoal, estou com um problema no postfix, alterei a porta 25 para 587 mas todos os relays estao tentando conexao e esta dando timeout
<c0d3r-br> alguem tem ideia do que fazeR?
<c0d3r-br> alguem tem ideia do que fazer para o postfix funcionar corretamente na porta 587
<rodd> opa
<rodd> preciso de ajuda com ubuntu e win7
<rodd> tenho 3 hds, 1 ide esta o ubuntu
<rodd> 1 sata backup
<rodd> e outro sata p/ win7, instalei ubuntu no ide primeiro
<rodd> gostaria de instalar o win7 no sata mas nao vai nem a pau
<rodd> "setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition."
<rodd> alguem sabe se tem a ver com uibuntu?
<Gallus> não
<Gallus> tem haver com o windows
<Gallus> o windows só instala se ele for o primeiro systema
<Gallus> se ele for o primeiro acho que na tabela de partição tb
<rodd> hm ja tentei varias coisas como definir o hd separa p windows como primeiro na order do boot
<rodd> e nada
<Gallus> tente fazer o contrario, instalar primeiro o windows e depois o ubuntu
<rodd> apagar todo setup? =/
<rodd> acho q vou desconectar o ide
<Gallus> possivel
<rodd> ai ele pode interpretar como unico
<Gallus> mais facil
<rodd> espero que nao bixe com o sata1
<rodd> backup
<Gallus> afinal reconfigurar windows é chato
<rodd> mt chato
<MarconM> zer0ne:
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> foi mal
<MarconM> ZNC:
<MarconM> ZNC: ta ae gata
<Geowany> ignore MarconM all
<Geowany> =P
<virtu> e ae motherfuckers
<virtu> =D
<Agua> olá pessoal, alguem sabe como mudar a resolução da tela no ubuntu ?
<adorilson> Agua: Sistema > Preferencias > Monitores
<Agua> adorilson só vai até 1024 e meu monitor é 1366x768 =/
<xispirito> qual o arquivo de configuração que tenho de alterar para trocar o tema do gdm?
<Geowany> xispirito: aqui eu uso o gdm setup
 * Geowany usa Debian
 * virtu usa MAC
<virtu> much better
<xispirito> Geowany, qyero o .conf
<xispirito> #quero
<virtu> vai ficar querendo
<xispirito> virtu, enfia a viola no saco
<virtu> =)
<virtu> procura no google cara
<xispirito> virtu, fica frio cara..
<virtu> .conf for GDM
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde a todos
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde André Gondim
<peregrinator_six> xispirito: boa tarde man! :)
<xispirito> tarde peregrinator_six
<rique> boa tarde, alguém sabe como fazer seu notebook um roteador wireless?
<paladin``> tem varios tutoriais no google
<rique> paladin``, , eu achei pra windows
<xispirito> o gnome shell do 10.04, presta?
<Agua> boa noite
<omelete> boa
<vitorlobo> xispirito: unity + anabolizante  = gnome shell
<vitorlobo> se tu curte a mistura
<vitorlobo> deverás curtir
<xispirito> vitorlobo, ainda não conheço nenhum destes
<vitorlobo> então testa e tira tua conclusão
<vitorlobo> é o melhor a se fazer
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo faz uma interface boa entao blz ?
<vitorlobo> Illuminarch: eu fazer uma interface boa?
<Illuminarch> é
<Illuminarch> ou otima
<Illuminarch> voce que sabe
<Illuminarch> voce usa windows ?
<xispirito> me disseram que isso ai broxa
<vitorlobo> Illuminarch: ainda bem que... o linux n se limita a estas duas
<vitorlobo> tem xfce , lxde , blackbox, fluxbox, ede, avany, rox, etc etc....
<vitorlobo> Illuminarch: graças a Deus, n uso windows a 6 meses
<vitorlobo> =D
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo o grande problema do linux na verdade é que as pessoas querem as coisas perfeitas e funcionando e nao fazem nada pra ajudar! até um report de um bug já é uma ajuda!
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo pelo comentario que voce fez sobre o gnome pensei que usassse o windows!! =/
<vitorlobo> Illuminarch: compreensivel comportamento...que está preso numa caixa preta a anos, n vai passar a enchergar claro pq botou o pé fora da caixa de repente
<vitorlobo> *quem
<Illuminarch> entendo
<vitorlobo> fiz este comantario do gnome pq....ao meu ver
<Agua> nao consegui me acostumar com o unity =/
<vitorlobo> está ruim mesmo
<vitorlobo> mas isso vai de cada um :P
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo uso o linux desde de 1999 o que seria o techlinux e só quem usou por esse tempo com um kernel novinho e cheio de travamentos sabe dos avancos que foi dado e o ubuntu de fato é um exemplo disso!!
<vitorlobo> n gosto de firulas na interface
<vitorlobo> sou mais objetivo
<vitorlobo> entao.... o gnome 2x, lxde, xfce até o kde
<vitorlobo> me cai melhor
<vitorlobo> Illuminarch: descordo de vc ... mas enfim.. particularidades, são particularidades...
<vitorlobo> o melhor a se fazer é a quem quer saber como funciona...testar
<Illuminarch> o ubuntu hoje avança muito bem e tem grande projetos pela frente acho uma distro muito boa porém foi minha quinta distro e as coisas sempre tendem a mudar
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo particularidade existem isso é fato !!! mas nao pode gerar certo comentarios!!!
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo particularidades existem isso é fato !!! mas nao pode gerar certos comentarios!!!
<Illuminarch> mas tranquilo!!!
<vitorlobo> se ouver restrições a eles sim, mas n os vejo
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo o unity por exemplo tem gente que nao gosta! eu nao vejo problema nenhuma inclusive ele vai chegar a outras distros e isso significa mais opcoes de escolha!
<vitorlobo> falou a palavra chave
<vitorlobo>  opções de escolha
<vitorlobo> se há escolhas divergêntes / diferentes, há opiniões diferentes
<vitorlobo> simples assim :)
<xispirito> o encontro de sócrates com platão
<xispirito> hahahah
<Illuminarch> se algo nao esta funcionando ao meu ver acho que nao devo usar de certos comentarios afinal tudo é linux tudo é software livre e tudo é grátis!! ninguem recebe pressionado pra usar nada!!! enfim peco que voce use com cautela seus comentarios principalmente em  canais oficiais do ubuntu use o off topic deste é mais viavel!
<vitorlobo> seu ver, nao é meu ver
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<xispirito> o que eu vejo é que voces tão tudo doido
<xispirito> TÂO TUDO DOIDO
<vitorlobo> pra mim se algo é ruim, é ruim.... ponto. Se é bom, é bom. Agora... isso n quer dizer que o ruim n possa melhorar.... apenas é ruim por x,y,z motivos
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> Illuminarch: por exemplo:  o windows  é péssimo
<xispirito> tão tudo doido, eu adoro portugues
<xispirito> hahhah
<vitorlobo> me sinto no livre direito de dizer isso
<vitorlobo> aliais, faço mais
<vitorlobo> digo ser péssimo , cuspo e pizo em cima
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> n digo pela sua arquitetura propriamente dito......mas...da sua filosofia capitalista/consumista
<vitorlobo> que bate de frente com a do GNU/Linux ....com o movimento de software livre enfim......lerolero
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo concordo que o windows é péssimo até porque se fosse bom ninguem tava usando o linux
 * vitorlobo rindo
<xispirito> cara, quanta teorização de algo tão simples
<xispirito> simples é sempre melhor
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo só quero que voce compreenda na boa que quero te dizer que cuidao com comentários seja o oque for e onde for!!!
<vitorlobo> a verdade meu caro...
<Illuminarch> só isso
<vitorlobo> é que ....o linux n é só simples >.<
<vitorlobo> é livre
<vitorlobo> isso muda tudo
<vitorlobo> :S
<Illuminarch> vitorlobo nada contra voce e suas opnioes entende ?
<vitorlobo> sim
<Illuminarch> o ubuntu-br é moderado e nao é legal usar alguns termos ou comparacoes e até mesmo assuntos!! porque tudo o que conversamos aqui deveria ter se dado no off topic
<Illuminarch> afinal isso é uma canal tecnico
<Illuminarch> poderiamos ter sido banido
<Illuminarch> banidos
<Illuminarch> =/
<Illuminarch> mas é isso
<Illuminarch> eu to atualizando meu blog e se voce precisar me chama blz ?
<xispirito> politicamente correto....
<Illuminarch> um abraco
<xispirito> ¬¬
<vitorlobo> sou meio intolerante com isso
<vitorlobo> politicamente correto
<vitorlobo> >.<
<xispirito> vitorlobo, então...mas deixa quieto
<vitorlobo> é como diz lobão...... mta gente está deixando de mostrar sua paudurecência .... e se acomoda com a situação
<vitorlobo> :P
<xispirito> hahahah
<xispirito> vamso la ver o tal gnome shell
<tiagoout> bn, alguem sabe como desinstalar america's army 2.5, é que quando tento jogar o treinamento, vou atirar e volta no começo
<vitorlobo> xispirito: iai?
<xispirito> não tem menu ¬¬
<xispirito> mas é legal ate
<vitorlobo> xispirito: tem mas...é diferente...na barra lateral
<vitorlobo> xispirito: o legal...é vc ficar 2,3 semanas nele pra tirar uma conclusão completa...
<xispirito> vou usar um tempo e ver
<vitorlobo> conhecer...ver a repercursão do teu pc com ele...se buga, trava, se mantém blz
<xispirito> depois que eu aprender a abrir as apps vai ficar beleza =)
<vitorlobo> eu até q me dei bem no unity
<vitorlobo> quando vc aprende as teclas atalhos dele...fica uma blz
<vitorlobo> pena que.... do nada...deu crash panic kernel aqui
<vitorlobo> tive q formatar na marra
<vitorlobo> :|
<xispirito> não tem sera como montar uma barrinha com uns atalhos?
<vitorlobo> n sei........axo q ainda n está tao customizavel.... mas tende a estar
<xispirito> eu tinha colocado atalho para maxmizar em super+a, e minimizar em super mais w etc...não ta funcionando
<xispirito> e eu não consigo abrir o gerenciador para os atalhos do teclado ^^
<xispirito> achei o menu \o/
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<xispirito> vitorlobo, é tudo em javascript, da pra fazer o que quiser com a bagaça
<vitorlobo> xispirito: estranho....o 2x era quase tudo em python
<xispirito> aqui ta tudo em .js, ja to alterando =)
<Harlley> ola boa noite a todos  uso o ubuntu 10.04 lts e presciso retirar o icone de audio do miniaplicativo indicador  pq ja uso outro + eficiente, estou procurando no google e so achei ate agora  (o icone sumiu e) + o que eu quero e  retirar ele e deixar a cartinha e o player de musica, alguem pode me ajudar ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-21
<OliveiraBorges> ifconfig
<ricardo_> ola como instalar o java sun no ubuntu 12
<xispirito> ricardo_, acho que baixando os pacotes lá do site da Oracle ou algum PPA
<JavaNunes>  
<JavaNunes> peladdin filho da puta
<JavaNunes> peladinn filho de puta!
<xispirito> o.0
<JavaNunes> fica na sua
<xispirito> JavaNunes, cara, tremi de medo 0.0
<xispirito> só falta você me dizer que carrega uma toalha na mochila
<JavaNunes> carrego sua vida na mochila
<xispirito> eu não sou psicanalista, desculpe
<JavaNunes> cagao por tras de um proxy
<xispirito> JavaNunes, ah não, só falta me dizer que vai invadir e rackear meu sistema =D
<JavaNunes> esse seu sistema de merdinha ahahahahaha
<xispirito> fazia tempo que eu não via um tipo destes lol
<JavaNunes> sou senha e usuario do meu ssh e mesmo asism cara vc nao vai conseguir me derrubar, sabe pq, pq vc ? usu?rio de ipod kkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> dou senha e usuario do meu ssh e mesmo asism cara vc nao vai conseguir me derrubar, sabe pq, pq vc ? usu?rio de ipod kkkkkkk
<Known_problems> O.O
<JavaNunes> te cuspo na cara
<xispirito> tudo isto ae é culpa do tóxico
<transmother> hi
<xispirito> hi transmother
<transmother> hi xispirito
<transmother> what seems to be the problem here?
<xispirito> transmother, trolls around
<transmother> who are they?
<xispirito> transmother, JavaNunes
<transmother> i am kloeri's wife, i will fix it
<xispirito> =D
<IdleOne> transmother: Please stop.
<transmother> i am a post-oper
<xispirito> the things is going better and better =D
<transmother> IdleOne doesn't believe in ubuntu
<xispirito> these channel need and op 0.0
<Daekdroom> It does indeed.
<Daekdroom> They haven't been around much lately.
<xispirito> maybe two op's =D
<MarconM> boa noite pessoal
<Celso> bom dia
<paico> bom dia!
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<illuminarch> Bom dia, quem curtir cursos onlines e gratuitos vejam http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/05/faca-cursos-online-e-gratuitos-pelas.html
<illuminarch> duas universidades de peso estão promovendo.
<Backtrac1987> alguem sabe usar o aircrack?
<Backtrac1987> alguem que possa ajudar?
<GTK_Thi> instalei um leitor de kernle
<GTK_Thi> kernel
<GTK_Thi> alguem ja testou este comando? Dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512
<GTK_Thi> barna: oi
<barna> GTK_Thi, olá!
<GTK_Thi> barna: vc ja testou este comando? Dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 não sei se é assim mas é algo parecido.
<GTK_Thi> é para restaurar MBR
<barna> o dd eu uso direto!
<barna> mas nunca usei pra recuperar mbr!
<barna> esse /dev/zero eu num conheço
<GTK_Thi> mas é pra zerar mbr pra restaurar os sistemas
<GTK_Thi> pelo linux
<barna> GTK_Thi, o q aconteceu?
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, opa, me chamou no python ?
<GTK_Thi> barna: meu pc deve ter uns 10 grubs no pc, tem grub em qualquer lugar
<barna> deu erro?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: foi ontem
<Lambertini> ah
<Lambertini> e ai, precisava de algo ?
<freedom_linux> uma dúvida sobre dns
<GTK_Thi> barna: sempre da grub rescue e so da pra eu iniciar o pc com o hd externo ai me disseram aqui só zerando Mbr pra recuperar e deletar os grubs
<freedom_linux> alguem pode me ajudar
<freedom_linux> ?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: Não, queria saber só do bot.
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, ah cara, tah paradão viu
<barna> GTK_Thi, eu sempre uso esse tuto pre arrumar erro no grub aki!
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<barna> freedom_linux, manda a duvida, quem souber vai lhe responder!
<barna> freedom_linux, a galera do #linuxajuda manja bastante dessas coisas tb!
 * barna vai lavar roupa e ja volta!
<GTK_Thi> barna: fiz a besteira de digitar: sudo apt-get install grub e depois sudo apt-get install grub2 ai bugou o pc dando grub rescue
<GTK_Thi> barna: mas o meu linux nao ta instalado no hd interno, e agora? Ta em /dev/sdb e este funciona.
<barna> GTK_Thi, é só mudar o comando!
<barna> eu tenho linux instalado no hd externo tb!
<barna> na verdade em 2 hd externos!
<GTK_Thi> barna: e teu pc ja deu problema?
<GTK_Thi> quero remover os grubs! Pra tu t uma ideia até grub em pendrive eu tenho
<barna> se eu plugo o hd externo em outro pc, e mando bootar, 90% das veses da erro!
<barna> ontem mesmo peguei um hd externo q num iniciava por ele a quase 1 ano!
<GTK_Thi> barna: vc sabe remover os grubs do pc?
<barna> ta com ubuntu 10.04 ainda! deu erro no grub, segui a primeira solução do tuto q te passei e recuperei o grub!
<GTK_Thi> barna: mas como eu removo grubs?
<barna> só d instalar o grub de novo ele "apaga" o antigo!
<barna> do mbr
<GTK_Thi> quer dizer se eu instalar o grub, ele vai apagar todos os grubs q eu teno na mbr? os do hd externo, o da pen drive, do hd e taus?
<freedom_linux> barna, resolvi barna estava faltando uma conf no aws
<barna> GTK_Thi, mas num é dar uma apt-get install grub, é como ta no tuto! quando digo instalar é instalar o grub no MBR!
<barna> GTK_Thi, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<barna> freedom_linux, blz!
<Zowsz> algm me passa um bom livro de C,C++?
<GTK_Thi> barna: mas o problema é q sda tem windows e mais nada
<GTK_Thi> e se eu trocar a letra ele n iniia.
<barna> kra o sda é a primeira HD, sda1 deve ser a partição do win!
<barna> o hd externo ta em sdb?
<GTK_Thi> Acho q vc n entendeu. Quero remover todos grubs para o windows iniciar.
<GTK_Thi> e se eu reinstalá-lo vai dar "grub rescue"
<GTK_Thi> quando eu for tentar iniciar o windows
<GTK_Thi> barna: entendeu?
<barna> GTK_Thi, ok, os grub do mbr do sda. certo?
<barna> kra vc tem q entra no win e colocar a inicialização do win no mbr! é a unica forma q eu sei fazer!
<GTK_Thi> de todos discos por q pela minha distração, instale i um na pendrive
<barna> talvez exista outras, mas eu desconheço!
<GTK_Thi> diseram q era para "zerar a mbr"
<barna> kra, deve existir mil formas de fazer! eu só conheço uma!
<barna> GTK_Thi, qual win vc ta usando?
<GTK_Thi> mas, vc sabe se tem como zerar a mbr pelo linux?
<GTK_Thi> eu tou usando o lin agora mas tenh o xp
<barna> num sei kra!
<barna> vc ta conseguindo acessar o win?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<GTK_Thi> só q tem q botar o pen e o hd externo pra ele funcionar, pq se nao da erro
<barna> otimo!
<barna> ok!
<barna> o q eu faria!!!
<barna> entraria no win, e colocaria a inicialização dele no MBR da sda!
<barna> depois bootaria pelo pen ou live-cd e colocar o grub no MBR da sdb (se sdb for o hd externo)
<GTK_Thi> mas o q aontece se zera a mbr?
<GTK_Thi> nao inicia o pc?
<barna> ai quando ligar o comp (sem o hd externo) ele ia entrar no win direto!
<barna> se eu bootar o pc com o hdexterno ligado ele ia entrar no grub e me dar a opção de entrar no linux ou win!
<barna> GTK_Thi, nunca zerei o MBR!
<GTK_Thi> bem o meu pc era assim
<barna> mas pela logica ele ia parar na inicialização falando q num tem OS
<barna> então, vc quer q ele volte a ser assim?
<GTK_Thi> bem meu pc era assim: eu botava o hd externo, iniciava o grub. depois, iniciava o windows. mas agora com este negocio de atualizar o linux estraguei o grub
<GTK_Thi> e ai deu grub rescue.
<barna> ok, deu problema, chorar sobre o leite deramado num vai ajudar!
<barna> vamos resolver o problema????
<barna> eu to pouco tempo! ja ja tenho q fazer 2 trabalhos, só volto as 18h (eu acho)
<GTK_Thi> bem, o q tenho q fazer? diz tudo agora q eu faço depois...
<barna> primeiro entra no windows e coloca a inicialização dele no MBR do sda!
<barna> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairmbr.htm
<barna> segundo, boota pelo pen ou live-cd e coloca o grub no sdb
<GTK_Thi> so q meu pendrive tem grub dentro
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<barna> num tem problema!
<GTK_Thi> acidentalmente instalei nele
<barna> na hora de instalar o grub, tem q ficar esperto pra ver qual é o hd externo, pq as veses o pen vira sdb e o externo sdc
<GTK_Thi> iii
<GTK_Thi> nao tenho o CD do xp só tenho o linux
<barna> GTK_Thi, mas vc num ta conseguindo acessar o win?
<GTK_Thi> mas no link diz q tem q ter o cd
<barna> kra, vc tem q interpreta o fala nos tutos, eles num são verdades absolutas!!!!
<GTK_Thi> barna: Então, o q eu tenho q fazer?
<barna> <barna> primeiro entra no windows e coloca a inicialização dele no MBR do sda!
<barna> <barna> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairmbr.htm
<GTK_Thi> Quer dizer se eu der "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc", ele vai remover todos grubs da MBR, e depois, reinstalar o grub?
<barna> GTK_Thi, kra, le o q eu escrevi!
<barna> eu num tenho acesso ao seu comp, num te dizer exatamente o comando!
<barna> vc tem LER, INTERPRETAR e executar!
<GTK_Thi> espera
<GTK_Thi> pronto,
<GTK_Thi> tou no windows
<barna> GTK_Thi, massa!
<barna> tenta colocar a inicialização dele no MBR
<GTK_Thi> como eu faço?
<barna> https://www.google.com/search?q=windows+xp+mbr&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs
<barna> GTK_Thi, kra vou ter q sair, acho q umas 18h eu to de volta!
<GTK_Thi> ok.
<barna> ai vou tar com tempo pra poder te ajudar mais!
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o BIND?
<Surrogate> OliveiraBorges, o que exatamente vc está precisando?
<OliveiraBorges> Surrogate: paguei um dominio
<OliveiraBorges> Surrogate: e agora quero hospeda-lo
<OliveiraBorges> Surrogate: pra eu hospedalo eh so editar o dns , pelo dns que eu criei na config do arquivo db.dominio ?
<Surrogate> dominio nacional?
<Surrogate> aliás, primeiramente é uma hospedagem ou é VPS ?
<Surrogate> em hospedagem vc não configura bind não
<m3t4l> Saudações a todos! Alguém já prestou o exame para a certificação CompTIA Linux+(Powered by LPI)?
<Surrogate> m3t4l, esse não, só o network
<OliveiraBorges> Surrogate: tai ?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar configurar o BIND ?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ?
<m3t4l> Surrogate: Você se certificou no CompTIA Network+?
<linusBD_> alguém conseguiu instalar o wine no ubuntu 11.04?
<Zowsz> algm usa backtrack?
<OliveiraBorges> Zowsz: to usando
<Zowsz> porra ngm sabe usa
<OliveiraBorges> Zowsz: Diga
<OliveiraBorges> Zowsz:  sou ini tb, mas quem sabe eu posso te ajudar
<linusBD_> se alguém consegui me ajudar a instalar o iTunes eu já fico feliz...
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o dns primario e secundario para eu hospedar um dominio ?
<linusBD_> OliveiraBorges: nobody can do nothing on this "support channel" LOL
<Birex> oi OliveiraBorges
<Birex> bele cara?
<linusBD_> a miracle!
<OliveiraBorges> Birex:  fala birex
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: opa
<Duka> ola pessoal!
<Duka> como faço pra mudar a aparencia da janela do atalho alt+tab?
<barna> compiz
<Duka> barna, mas qual a opçao?
<barna> nossa, num lembro, to sem ele nesse ubuntu!
<barna> mas é lá no final dele!
<Monarquista> a opação não é dificil de achar não...
<Monarquista> Duka: busca o nome do programa
<barna> Duka, Alternador Shift
<Monarquista> isso mesm!
<Monarquista> mesmo
<Monarquista> :)
<Duka> ok
<barna> viva o google!
<iLogical> I have this problem. I am using nvidia proprietary drivers but it doesn't show up in "Hardware Drives". When I turned to free ones I had one problem I don't remember but it rendered the system unusable. So, I get this black screen, and I go ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 to get it back. This combination of steps are the only way I can get it back. The problem is that everytime I get it back it gets black again. And sometimes it goes away, sometimes not, th
<iLogical> en I need to restart the computer several times until it stops.
<xispirito> iLogical, if you can speak in Brazillian portuguese you get more help
<iLogical> eu sou br
<iLogical> ^_^
<xispirito> ah =D
<Zowszx> lol
<iLogical> Eu tenho esse problema. Eu estou usando drivers proprietários nvidia mas eles não aparecem na lista dos "Drivers de Hardware". Quando eu usei drivers livres eu tive um problem que eu não me lembro mas deixava o sistema inutilizado. Então, vem essa tela preta, eu faço ctrl+f6, ctrl+altf7 pra concertar. Esses passos são a única maneira de voltar dessa tela preta. O problem é que toda vez que eu volto, ela volta a ficar preta. Algumas ve
<iLogical> zes o problema desaparece. Não sem ter que reiniciar algumas vezes.
<barna> GTK_Thi, conseguiu?
<GTK_Thi> eu n sei colocar ele pra iniciar.
<barna> ele quem?
<GTK_Thi> digo
<GTK_Thi> não sei colocar o windows para a inicialização padrão do SDA, como faz? Nos tutoriais q vi, só o fixmbr tem a solução.
<barna> putz pior q num lembro mais! eu entrava nele e ia lembrando,,,,
<barna> mas faz um tempão q num entro no win!
<barna> nessa ubuntu q to agora to sem vm!
<barna> cha eu termina um trabalho aki e vou pro outro ubuntu q tem vm!
<barna> mas num posso demorar, daki 30min tenho q sair de novo!
<barna> vou no cinema com uma gatinha!
<GTK_Thi> ah, legal ppp
<GTK_Thi> mas...
<GTK_Thi> da pra fazer este `fixmbr' no linux?
<barna> talvez de, mas eu num sei!
<barna> GTK_Thi, cabou aki, vou bootar!
<barna> GTK_Thi, iniciando vm
<GTK_Thi> barna: oi
<barna> GTK_Thi, kra to tentando aki, mas anos sem usar win, ja num lembro mais dos comandos dele!
<barna> GTK_Thi, kra, tem alguma coisa na minha lembrança falando q tem q usar cd de intalação, mas num to lembrando como!
<barna> pior q a iso do win ta num hd externo q ta ligado em outro comp renderizando video!
<barna> num posso desligar ela agora1
<Lambertini> http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/
<Lambertini> abre its works ?
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: aqui abriu
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, Valeu  mano
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: você vai fazer um site nesta porta?
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, sim
<xispirito> Lambertini, tem que pagar pelo noip?
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: legal,
<Lambertini> xispirito, no
<Lambertini> free
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: o que vai ter nele?
<xispirito> =D
<Lambertini> só se quiser usar DNS
<xispirito> eu queria mesmo era um ssh
<Lambertini> python, php5 mysql 5
<Lambertini> shell é ssh :p
<xispirito> sim, se com noip eu puder acessar minha máquina via ssh, me serve
<Lambertini> xispirito, então manda bala
<Lambertini> que da
<xispirito> boa, vou fazer
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: se for fazer um  site recomendo fazer com o sphinx é bom
<Lambertini> sphinx que diabos é isso GTK_Thi ?
<xispirito> eu geralmente faço com emacs o.0
<Lambertini> http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/info.php
<xispirito> Lambertini, tira o info.php pelamor =D
<Lambertini> xispirito, porque?
<xispirito> porque não é legal ficar divulgando versão de daemon e coisas tipo php
<Lambertini> ahha não tem problema
<Lambertini> tah dentro de uma jail
<Lambertini> por isso toh oferecendo
<xispirito> lembra? cd ../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../
<xispirito> jail broken
<GTK_Thi> meu kernel é o 3.0.0.19
<Lambertini> xispirito, nunca vi isso
<xispirito> isso foi corrigido ^ =D
<xispirito> Lambertini, era um bug que tinha
<xispirito> dos feios
<Lambertini> tendi
<Lambertini> xispirito, ce manja de jail ?
<GTK_Thi> como se faz jail?
<GTK_Thi> ou "sela"
<Lambertini> jailkit 2.5
<xispirito> jail só em FreeBSD GTK_Thi
<Lambertini> nada
<Lambertini> uso debian aqui :p
<xispirito> Lambertini, com kernel FreeBSDF?
<xispirito> #FreeBSD
<Lambertini> web@terra:/$  cd ../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../
<Lambertini> web@terra:/$ ls
<Lambertini> bin  dev  etc  home  lib  usr  var
<Lambertini> xispirito, nada
<xispirito> aehuahahu
<Lambertini> http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/
<Lambertini> xispirito, ouvi dizer que da pra instalar outra distro dentro do jail
<Lambertini> mas não sei fazer
<xispirito> Lambertini, é o chroot enfeitado =D
<Lambertini> se quizer por ex, instalar um freebsd
<Lambertini> eu posso
<Lambertini> xispirito, sim, mas funciona
<xispirito> Lambertini, pode, eu instalava Gentoo assim
<GTK_Thi> tipo
<Lambertini> eu não sei fazer
<GTK_Thi> fiz um chroot com centos
<Lambertini> nunca mexi com centos na vida
<Lambertini> só redhat 9
<Lambertini> o último
<Lambertini> rs
<Lambertini> mas não suporto RPM
<xispirito> eu até acho legal CentOS, mas sou mais Debian
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> debian na veia
<Lambertini> eu fico no ubuntu
<Lambertini> mas
<Lambertini> não serve pra mim
<Lambertini> pra muita gente deve fazer bem, menos pra mim ..rs
<GTK_Thi> como tu instalou debian?
<Lambertini> baixei o debian-min
<Lambertini> e instalei ué
<GTK_Thi> como assim debian-min
<xispirito> eu acho muito boa a idéia do Ubuntu, porque proporciona um bom sistema sem muito trabalho, para qualquer um...mas uso Debain =D
<GTK_Thi> queria experimentar o debian
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/index.pt.html
<GTK_Thi> dizem q é bom pra server
<Lambertini> xispirito, eu uso um server aqui, um dia resolvi instalar o ubuntu server
<Lambertini> meu pai do céu
<Lambertini> 250 mil pau
<xispirito> Ubuntu é legal, minha vó gosta e por ae vai...mas server eu não sei se rola
<Lambertini> xispirito,  pra usuario eu recomendo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> server tem que ser red hat, debian, suse o resto é conversa
<xispirito> eu geralmente uso Debian ou OpenBSD
<xispirito> depende do caso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> bsd é foda tambem melhor ainda que linux
<GTK_Thi> ah, o ubuntu me servia mas agora nao me serve mais
<Lambertini> tenho freebsd aqui
<Lambertini> mas eu acho muita mão de obra
<Lambertini> nego fala muito bem de centOS como servidor
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Lambertini, centOS é um clone do redhat ou seja da no mesmo
<Lambertini> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  exatamente
<Lambertini> rs
<xispirito> é o RedHat escrito, mesmos fontes, mas sem a marca
<Lambertini> fedora
<Lambertini> tento
<Lambertini> mas não foi pra frente
<xispirito> Fedora até hoje eu não consegui instalar, sempre dá erro o.0
<Lambertini> ainda existe fedora?
<Lambertini> ahhaha
<Lambertini> tinha 17 cds de instalação
<Lambertini> pelo amor
<GTK_Thi> tenho um "clone do ubuntu"
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> existe sim e hoje é uma das melhores distribuições independentes que existe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e uma das melhores tambem pra quem quer usar gnome 3
<xispirito> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas o pessoal consegue instalar? eu não consigo...
<Lambertini> nunca instalei também
<Lambertini> eu sempre fui muito fã de debian * fim
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, consegue facil demais tão facil quanto ubuntu
<Lambertini> no começo usei conectiva
<xispirito> eu tentei, mas deu erro em 98% ¬¬
<Lambertini> era mais fácil
<Lambertini> e me rendia
<Lambertini> :p
<xispirito> Ctrl-Alt-Del, não foi a este ponto que me referi, mas eu baixei várias isos e dava erro no processo
<Lambertini> xispirito, vc usa debian ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, na versão atual a 16 eu baixei as 4 isos dos 4 spins oficiais lxde xfce gnome e kde e todos funcionaram perfeitamente
<xispirito> uso
<Lambertini> porque não tah no #debian-br ?
<xispirito> me esqueçi =D, estou no #debian
<Lambertini> Ctrl-Alt-Del, o caso é que vc tem que baixar 200 iso pra instalar o fedora
<Lambertini> e ele não funciona bem como server
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Lambertini, rapz pra min só precisou de uma de 680mb
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Lambertini, o propósito dele é destop e nao server...server é o red hat da mesma empresa
<Lambertini> uhum
<Lambertini> mas em desktop o ubuntu ganha
<Lambertini> ele foi o que mais se destacou
<Lambertini> recentemente
<xispirito> eu ja tentei vários, quando preciso de uma porrada de recursos uso Debian, quando preciso que a coisa seja impenetrável, uso OpenBSD
<Lambertini> eu tenho freebsd instalado aqui
<Lambertini> mas muito louco
<Lambertini> toh acostumado com debian
<Lambertini> não fico arriscando
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Lambertini, não acho ubuntu melhor que fedora não acho diferentes propostas diferentes
<GTK_Thi> gosto de sistema baseado em debian. é fácil. acho q o debian deve ser fácil. Alias. gosto de sistema baseado em ubuntu
<xispirito> FreeBSD é bom, mas te exige bastante administração
<Lambertini> ubuntu é baseado no debian
<Lambertini> heehe
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-22
<root___> Birex: opa
<Lambertini> Birex, sim
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o BIND >
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<Lambertini> OliveiraBorges, que vc precisa?
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini: comprei um dominio, e estou querendo hospeda-lo
<Lambertini> OliveiraBorges, seu ip é fixo
<Lambertini> ?
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini: sim, aluguei um server
<Lambertini> ubuntu?
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini:  como deve ficar meu resolv.conf ?
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini: sim
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini:  no meu resolv.con esta assim :   domain underdc.net  /   search underdc.net  / nameserver 127.0.0.1
<OliveiraBorges> ta certo ?
<Lambertini> OliveiraBorges, http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/servidores-dns/
<Lambertini> passo a passo
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini: esse foi um dos tutoriais que eu segui
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini:  ja conheco este turorial de olhos fechados
<OliveiraBorges> Lambertini: Infezliamente vou ter que ir ali, obrigado
<OliveiraBorges> vu tentar mais ajuda dpois
<OliveiraBorges> fuiz
<crimeboy> pibarnas:
<linusBD> boa noite
<Lambertini> noite
<linusBD> sudo apt-get purge wine ->  E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<linusBD> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<linusBD> tem como resolver isso?
<Lambertini> sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<Lambertini> ?
<linusBD> mesma mensagem
<linusBD> sudo su -> sudo apt-get --purge remove wine = mesma msg
<Lambertini> apt-get update
<Lambertini> apt-get --purge remove wine
<linusBD> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível) E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<Lambertini> qual comando que deu esse erro ?
<linusBD> todos
<Lambertini> tenta só apt-get update
<linusBD> sim, já o fiz
<linusBD> ele apresente o mesmo erro
<Lambertini> qual erro que ele retona ?
<linusBD> fui no tty, sudo su -> killall Xorg
<Lambertini> linusBD,
<linusBD> e ele continuou dando essa mesma msg
<Lambertini> vc precisa atualizar sua source.list
<linusBD> como faço isso, Lambertini ?
<Lambertini> qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<linusBD> 11.04
<Lambertini> não é isso
<Lambertini> lsb_release -a
<Lambertini> me cola o resultado
<Lambertini> preciso saber do Codename:
<linusBD> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<Lambertini> então a versão do seu ubuntu é natty
<Lambertini> linusBD, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=82988.0
<linusBD> vou ler agora mesmo
<linusBD> Lambertini:
<linusBD> valeu
<Lambertini> linusBD,  mv /etc/apt/sources.list sources.list.bkp
<Lambertini> cd /etc/apt/
<Lambertini> wget http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/web/source.list
<Lambertini> apt-get update
<sistematico> Lambertini, Usa Virtua?
<Lambertini> sistematico, não, speedy
<sistematico> Não deve usar.
<linusBD> car#lh# ... mesmo erro
<sistematico> Lambertini, A 80 é barrada?
<Lambertini> sistematico, sim
<sistematico> Lambertini, Que bost* heim :)
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> TeleGangue.
<Lambertini>  nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lambertini> ve se é a mesma lista que te mandei
<Lambertini> sistematico, sim, speedy é foda
<sistematico> Operadoras ladronas.
<Lambertini> tem que pagar pra liberar
<Lambertini> ehehhe
<sistematico> Bandidos disfarçados de Telecom.
<sistematico> Vou reiniciar, já volto.
<sistematico> Lambertini, A NET nem a Vivo não barram.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<telec> a NET barra
<Lambertini>  a net é uma bosta
<Lambertini> da um pau bom com a telefonica
<linusBD> vou tentar remover o wine pelo gerenciador...
<Lambertini> linusBD, se vc tem gráfico ai manda ver, mas isso era pra ter resolvido seu problema
<Lambertini> se vc tiver acesso ssh
<Lambertini> eu vejo melhor pra vc
<linusBD> oq é acesso ssh?
<Lambertini> ssh é acesso remoto
<linusBD> como faço pra obter? aí a gente resolve isso
<Monarquista> Boa noite!
<Monarquista> Alguém conhece algum mopnitorador de saude do HD feito em QT pra KDE (Kubuntu)...?!
<Patty> como identificar DMA na placa mãe? ou ate mesmo se ela usa
<Patty> illuminarch, como identificar DMA na placa mãe? ou ate mesmo se ela usa
<illuminarch> Patty boa noite, normalmente todos os computadores ja vem com dma ativado por padrao desde 98
<illuminarch> ao menos 1 canal de 8 e outro de 16
<Patty> não
<illuminarch> Patty voce sabe o modelo da placa?
<Patty> a maioria vem com poolling
<illuminarch> qual o modelo da placa
<illuminarch> ?
<Patty> finge ser dma mas sobra pro ucp
<Patty> no geral qualquer uma
<illuminarch> qual o modelo da placa?
<Patty> :S
<Patty> illuminarch, meu amor, preciso fazer um estudo ^^ não tem modelo ainda
<illuminarch> ahhhh
<illuminarch> entendi
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<Patty> :)
<Patty> ^^
<illuminarch> pensei que era proBLEMA
<Patty> sim e nao
<illuminarch> seria para base windows ou linux ?
<Patty> pq alguns tutor não consegiu respondder ate hj
<Patty> linux sempre
<illuminarch> tem um material em ingles linux devices drivers em 3 edicoes
<Patty> hmmm
<illuminarch> é comum na net
<illuminarch> procure por site do
<illuminarch> alessandro runini
<illuminarch> acho que esse é o nome dele
<illuminarch> e jonatan corbet
<illuminarch> ops achei aqui a mensao deles
<illuminarch> vou te mandar o link
<illuminarch> http://www.xml.com/ldd/chapter/book/ch13.html
<illuminarch> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxdrive3/book/ch15.pdf
<illuminarch> http://www.eventhelix.com/RealtimeMantra/FaultHandling/dma_interrupt_handling.htm
<illuminarch> pronto
<illuminarch> eles sao muito bons em dma ligacoes externas rdma e tantas outras coisas
<illuminarch> eu acho que no apostilando tem algo deles
<Patty> hmmm vou ler
<Patty> pq é complicado
<Patty> basicamente seria só mostrar donde esta o dma na placa
<illuminarch> hum
<Patty> se ela tem dma ou poolling
<xGrind> illuminarch, salve
<Patty> *polling
<illuminarch> Patty entao procura irq
<illuminarch> normalmente falam de dma
<illuminarch> e sempre tem ilustracoes ate de bios
<Patty> uhumm
<Patty> mas nunca mostram na placa o controlador
<illuminarch> deixa eu ver imagens aqui
<illuminarch> Patty tem muita coisa
<illuminarch> olha em
<illuminarch> http://pt.wikiversity.org/wiki/Introdu%C3%A7%C3%A3o_aos_Sistemas_Operacionais/Ger%C3%AAncia_de_Dispositivos
<illuminarch> xGrind opaaa
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> salve salve
<illuminarch> e ai ?
<Patty> to lendo um livro de 700 paginas fala fala sobre os 3 tipos mas não diz na claridade onde estão localizados nem tão poucoc como identificar ¬¬
<Patty> isso que da pagar €100 por mes
<Patty> aff
<illuminarch> Patty até onde eu sei
<illuminarch> olhamos pela bios
<illuminarch> fisico soh vem em memory flash
<Patty> sim
<illuminarch> normente em i/o
<Patty> ate ai aparentemente blz, mas quase todas bios mostra o DMA
<Patty> ate as baratas e justamente estas onde dizem q não tem dma
<Patty> ¬¬ confusão total
<illuminarch> bom saca isso
<illuminarch> http://gismatica.blogspot.com.br/
<illuminarch> esse blog o cara destaca
<illuminarch> os desenhos sao pobres
<illuminarch> da ate pra fazer na mao
<illuminarch> e facinho de entender
<illuminarch> la em gestao de memoria e o dma tem explicando
<illuminarch> e desenhando
<illuminarch> acho que voce deveria buscar sobre gestao de memoria
<illuminarch> seria mais adequado
<illuminarch> ou irq
<Patty> mas nao explica como localizar
<Patty> se derem duas placas como vai dizer se é boa ou ruim?
<Patty> illuminarch, bem otimo o http://gismatica.blogspot.com.br
<illuminarch> bom minha amiga agora eu tenho que dormir heheh cansado e cheio de algoritmo no juizo ainda
<illuminarch> amanha tem release saindo do forno
<Patty> ^^
<illuminarch> na verdade patch
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> to calculando sublevel
<Patty> tudo bem boa noite
<Patty> vou fazer a leitura dos dados
<illuminarch> se vc nao conseguir me manda por email a questoa que passo pro pessoal de i/o kernel experts
<illuminarch> e eles respondem
<illuminarch> e te mando
<Patty> e assim calcular uma variação de I/O e bem talvez
<illuminarch> vou te mandar o meu email por pvt
<Patty> ah e simples
<Patty> pergunta pra eles, como identificar a presença de polling ou dma
<illuminarch> mas me manda email que minha cabeça nao ta boa pra lembrar nada
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<Patty> :)
<Patty> ^^blz mando sim
<illuminarch> até mais....
<illuminarch> fica bem..boa noite a todos
<Patty> ate illuminarch vlw
<RodrigO23> iai galera
<Monarquista> RodrigO23: :)
<Monarquista> boa noite
<RodrigO23> boa noite Monarquista
<Monarquista> :)
<OliveiraBorges> Kole galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar com o BIND ?
<barna> bind?
<rafaelsoaresbr> pq tiraram o synaptics? rs, fala sério
<barna> rafaelsoaresbr, é só instalar!
<rafaelsoaresbr> essa central de programas é uma tristeza
<barna> ou pela central de programas ou pelo comando: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<rafaelsoaresbr> quando eu pesquiso por "squid" só mostra um programa
<OliveiraBorges> barna: sim Bind
<rafaelsoaresbr> além disso a central de programas não instala os pacotes "recomendados"
<barna> rafaelsoaresbr, de pleno acordo, mas pra usuarios domestico ele é muito bom!
<barna> eu ainda preciro o synaptic, por isso q instalei ele aki!
<barna> OliveiraBorges, o q é bind? manda a duvida, se alguem souber vai lhe ajudar!
<rafaelsoaresbr> barna: verdade, para usuário doméstico fica mais fácil
<OliveiraBorges> barna: Em um servidor dns, qual dns eu uso , o proprio ou outro ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> OliveiraBorges: pense numa coisa complicada é configurar o BIND, eu já fiz um trabalho pra faculdade
<barna> pelo q vejo, o foco da canonical é nesse tipo de usuario! o q acho otimo, o primeiro linux voltado p/ usuarios domesticos!
<OliveiraBorges> rafaelsoaresbr: e voce coneguiu resolver no final ?
<barna> OliveiraBorges, desculpe amigo, mas esse lance de servidor/dns/rede eu sou uma negação! a galera do canal #linuxajuda que gosta bastante disso!
<rafaelsoaresbr> OliveiraBorges: eu fiz mas já faz um bom tempo, nem me lembro mais, acho que usei um tutorial do site clubedohardware
<OliveiraBorges> rafaelsoaresbr:  eu ja olhei este tutorial
<OliveiraBorges> rafaelsoaresbr: mas eu to achando que tem alguma confi que ja veio junto do servidor de onde eu aluguei meu server que esta atrapalhando
<OliveiraBorges> por exemplo, como tem que ficar o /etc/hosts ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> não lembro dessa etapa, mas como está o hosts aí?
<OliveiraBorges> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<OliveiraBorges> 189.113.15.26       th1027235.underdc.net
<OliveiraBorges> 189.113.15.26      gvpoker.com(paguei por este dominio)
<OliveiraBorges> eu to querendo que quando uma pessoa digita www.gvpoker.com o meu servidor responda
<OliveiraBorges> como primario
<OliveiraBorges> esses 3 que eu  coloquei no /etc/hosts esta correto ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> OliveiraBorges: não estou lembrando mais
<rafaelsoaresbr> vc poderia pedir ajuda num fórum
<OliveiraBorges> rafaelsoaresbr:  em qual forum ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> OliveiraBorges: www.hardware.com.br/comunidade
<Lambertini> back
<OliveiraBorges> rafaelsoaresbr:  vou postar la, vai ser a solucao
<OliveiraBorges> rafaelsoaresbr:  estou perdendo tempo no momento, rs
<rafaelsoaresbr> OliveiraBorges: neste canal vai ser difícil obter ajuda, se um fosse um canal específico do BIND, mas só em inglês
<OliveiraBorges> rafaelsoaresbr: qual o canal do bind
<rafaelsoaresbr> OliveiraBorges: deixa eu ver se eu acho
<rafaelsoaresbr> OliveiraBorges: no Empathy não dá pra achar
<barna> OliveiraBorges, rafaelsoaresbr #bind
<linusBD> good night, everyone! thanx again Lambertini ! bye
<Lambertini> falow
<Lambertini> de nada
<OliveiraBorges> forum e o que ha
<barna> OliveiraBorges, kra, ja falei, assim ninguem vai te ajudar!
<Lambertini> qual o lance?
<barna> Lambertini, boa dia!
<Lambertini> barna, bom dia
<barna> o OliveiraBorges entra nos canais e pergunta, alguem pode me ajudar! e é claro q ninguem responde!
<barna> ele ta com duvida no bind, mas num fala o q é! nois num tem bola de cristal!
<Lambertini> barna, ele quer configruar o dns
<Lambertini> fiquei 4 dias aqui pra isso e ninguém me ajudou ..rs
<barna> :((((
<barna> as veses ninguem sabe mesmo ajudar..... mas pelo menos sabe que não sabe! pior é ficar sem saber se sabe!
<Lambertini> Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables..
<Lambertini> alguém sabe me dizer que erro que é esse quando restarto meu mysql ?
<OliveiraBorges> barna:  eu nao estou com raiva, rsrs
<OliveiraBorges> barna: vou tentar os foruns tambem, eles existem tambem pra isso
<barna> Lambertini, isso ajuda?
<barna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8540907
<Lambertini> barna, não entendi muito bem, mas mesmo assim obrigado
<barna> OliveiraBorges, de boa! só queria te ajudar a ser ajudado!
<barna> d nada!
<OliveiraBorges> como eu desligo o apf ?
<OliveiraBorges> o que eh apf ?
<Celso> bom dia
<aleprovencio> bom dia pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar a fazer o mythtv funcionar com minha placa de captura? Não tenho experiencia com este programa, mas ela está ok no tvtime
<Rudolf> aleprovencio: só para saber, vc leu a documentação do mythtv antes de tentar?
<aleprovencio> Rudolf, sim estou com ela aberta aqui
<r00t_> bom dia, alguém tem idéia o pq do SARG não mostrar o horário do site acessado, no meu caso ele mostra 00:00:00 em todos os horários de acesso, já comentei emulate_httpd_log on e nada.
<GTK_Thi> oii
<Lambertini> ;)
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: eaí
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, beleuza?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: sim.
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: vc sabe usar o IRSSI? Por que quando eu coloco para ele conectar no ubuntu-br ele conecta com meu nome de usuário
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> =)
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: oi
<MarconM> GTK_Thi:
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> rapaz ... finalmente terminei de configurar o OpenBSd
<MarconM> illuminarch: =)
<GTK_Thi> po meu pendrive ta bbugado ta com grub nele
<GTK_Thi> e nao sei como tirar
<GTK_Thi> e nela tem tb o live cd
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, diz ae
<GTK_Thi> alguem sabe?
<Lambertini> alguém sabe o que?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: como remover o grub da pendrive
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, formata?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: preciso usar o live cd q tem nela
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: ok vou formatá-la
<Lambertini> ;)
<MarconM> GTK_Thi: formata o pendrveir
<MarconM> voce tem multiboot nele
<MarconM> se voce manja de grub pode tentar arrumar
<MarconM> mas acho melhor formatar
<GTK_Thi> sim sim vou formatá-lo, aí vou baixaro DVD denovo
<sistematico> hehehe
<MarconM> sistematico: \o
<sistematico> Tirar o GRUB do pendrive?
<MarconM> sistematico: sim, um sistema de multiboot
<MarconM> voce coloca o grub no pendriver e cola as ISOs dentro
<MarconM> ele da boot
<MarconM> fica varias distros em um pen
<GTK_Thi> instalei no pen por acidente
<MarconM> a ta
<MarconM> por acidente 0.0
<MarconM> como tu fez isso
<GTK_Thi> coloquei /dev/sdb envez de /dev/sdc no grub-install
<sistematico> Eu coloquei o FreeBSD no pendrive.
<MarconM> sistematico: eu coloquei o OpenBSD instaldo no pendriver
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> bom vou para o trabalho
<MarconM> flww de noite eu entro
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: Vai no man do grub que tem opção de remover lá.
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: Dá uma lida que tu acha.
<OliveiraBorges> Pq o registro.br nao reconhece meus dominios ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> OliveiraBorges, explique-se melhor
<OliveiraBorges> Ctrl-Alt-Del:  comprei um dominio .com e configurei o BIND
<OliveiraBorges> a partir deste dominio .com
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra saber se este dominio esta funcionando ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> OliveiraBorges, com o que tu quer usar esse dominio? um site/blog wordpress tumblr servidor dedicado??
<OliveiraBorges> servidor dedicado
<OliveiraBorges> aluguei um
<OliveiraBorges> pra fazer alguns testes
<OliveiraBorges> com 1 ip fixo, o outro ip pra informar o ns2 eu coloco o ip do meu adsl
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> OliveiraBorges, pois então tu vai la onde tu comprou teu dominio e manda ele apontar pro ip que teu servidor te passou
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu ja fiz isso
<OliveiraBorges> fui na redehost
<OliveiraBorges> e editei o nameserver
<OliveiraBorges> de acordo com o do meu servidor bind
<OliveiraBorges> quanto tempo eu tenho que esperar ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rapaz eles dizem ai até 24h ou 48h mas geralmente meia hora no maximo se tu tiver feito tudo direito
<Lambertini> testou seu servidor dns ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu testei os dominios localmente
<OliveiraBorges> como eu faco pra testar o servidor
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<Lambertini> dnstracer
<Lambertini> eu vou ter que sair agora
<Lambertini> jaja eu volto
<OliveiraBorges> Apareceu um tanto de coisa, entre eles apareceu os ips que eu configurei no bind
<OliveiraBorges> isso quer dizer que ta funcionando ?
<OliveiraBorges> os dns Master s Slave no registro.br soh podem ser de dominio .com.br ?
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde galera
<Celso> RodrigO23: boa
<RodrigO23> iai Celso
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  fala rodrigo
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: consegui resolver parcialmente aqule problema
<hoo_> #palhoca
<RodrigO23> ahh OliveiraBorges
<RodrigO23> desculpa cara
<RodrigO23> viajei aqui no Apache Cassandra
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> ow depois me ensina como que edita o arquivo db
<RodrigO23> eu fiz tudo certo tmb mas na hora de checar erro da um erro esquisito de ;
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: quer que eu te ensino agora ?
<RodrigO23> pera deixa eu iniciar o meu server
<RodrigO23> no caso eu tenho apenas um ip precisa mesmo dos 2 ips diferentes?
<RodrigO23> OliveiraBorges tudo pronto por aqui
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: essa parte ainda eu nao resolvi, rs
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  estou tentando colocar meu dns no registro.br
<OliveiraBorges> mas ele nao esta aceitando
<OliveiraBorges> mas agora meus testes locais estao corretos, diferente de antes
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  meus testes sao 1 ip FIXO, e 1 ip dinamico (minha ADSL)
<OliveiraBorges> vou ali comer
<RodrigO23> blz
<RodrigO23> OliveiraBorges, volto ai mais tarde em
<Cesar_Augusto> Alguém sabe como posso enviar diretamente do Libreoffice os meus textos para o Wordpress ?
<Cesar_Augusto> Pois vi que uma vez tinha um plugin para o openoffice ...mas não funciona pelo que vi.
<Cesar_Augusto> Alguém sabe como posso fazer isto :D﻿
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<Celso> como adciono um canal mesmo no auto join usando irssi
<Celso> esqueci
<Celso> mas não é idade
<Ihate_all_this> Ola boas tardes!
<RodrigO23> aopaaa
<RodrigO23> como vao pessoal
<OliveiraBorges> fala
<RodrigO23> opa
<RodrigO23> OliveiraBorges
<RodrigO23> entao mano como vou fazer para te mostar o arquivo?
<OliveiraBorges> tem msn ?
<RodrigO23> tenho,
<pedor> boa noite, instalar o kde em cima do ubuntu pode fazer ele (kde) não ficar muito estável? estou utilizando o ubuntu 12.04
<kayo_> pedor, nao
<kayo_> pode instalar na bobs
<pedor> kayo_: expliquei errado, eu já instalei o kde, e não está muito estável não... tem hora que o plasma trava ou o amarok
<kayo_> ai já é coisa do kde mesmo, versao dele
<kayo_> essas coisas
<kayo_> vc tem que buscar respostas a essa instabilidade
<kayo_> mas isso nao é pq vc instalou 'por cima'
<pedor> hm, entendo... então não faz muita diferença só utilizar o kubuntu ou o gnome + ubuntu?
<kayo_> pedor, no
<kayo_> a base é a mesma
<kayo_> so muda o kde
<kayo_> e o gnome
<pedor> entendi
<pedor> vlw
<kayo_> ok
<MarconM> boa noite
<Marverick> fala MarconM
<MarconM> Marverick: e ae
<Stylles> opa
<lambertini02> quae
<lambertini02> quale
<lambertini02> close
<nozes> boa noite! eu instalei o ubuntu 12.04 so que ele ta meio arrastado aki
<nozes> o ubuntu 10.04 era uma bala
<nozes> qual sabe se o kubuntu  e mais leve?
<nozes> as vezes o som fica ruim
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-23
<GTK_Thi> Qual é o comando mesmo pra reinstalar o grub?
<OliveiraBorges> Pq sera que o registro.br nao esta aceitando os meus dns.
<Rudolf> não foi com a sua cara?
<OliveiraBorges> Sera pq
<OliveiraBorges> hein
<xdoctor> Celso, ae
<Celso> xdoctor: ae
<xdoctor> Celso, como vão as coisas?
<Celso> xdoctor: aqui ta tudo joinha
<Celso> xdoctor: vou nessa
<Celso> adios
<crimeboy> Patty: a quanto tempo...
<sistematico> romance no ar...
<pibarnas> crimeboy: o/
<crimeboy> pibarnas: e ae manolo, como ta, o quer ha de novo por aq?
<pibarnas> crimeboy: tudo em paz, brother e ae? estavas unplugged?
<crimeboy> estou usando uma capsula do tempo que achei aq com um arch, resolvi entao entrar
<pibarnas> hahaha
<crimeboy> nem lembro q versao eh
<crimeboy> estou otimo, respirando novos ares
<pibarnas> crimeboy: podias desenhar uns temas novos pra gente. outro dia dei uma olhada nos antigos...
<crimeboy> outros ambientes
<pibarnas> crimeboy: blz blz, sempre é bom...
<crimeboy> pibarnas: assim q eu conseguir um conforto maior, aquilo me agrada muito mas estou com outras prioridades
<crimeboy> pibarnas: e vc ainda no archano?
<crimeboy> tinha um ubuntu meu q deixou de ser suportado, uma semana depois ele pifou
<pibarnas> crimeboy: não, estou sofrendo atualmente de lubuntoríase, opensusite e fedorarréia.
<sistematico> haiheaiehaiehaieae
<crimeboy> pibarnas: vc ta muito hipocondriaco
<pibarnas> crimeboy: isso que é uma blz de software, morreu de vez!
<crimeboy> morreu
<crimeboy> eu ateh gostava dele
<crimeboy> acho q era um, nem lembro mais q versao era
<sistematico> Nenhum software morre assim sem deixar trace nem nada, isso pode ser hardware.
<crimeboy> pode simm
<sistematico> haiheaieuaehiaeuaehiaea
<crimeboy> mas nao eh
<crimeboy> esse arch esta rodando no mesmo hard
<crimeboy> perfeitamente
<sistematico> putz
<crimeboy> soh foi um pouco dificil lembrar a senha
<sistematico> Logo quem rodando perfeito, o rei da quebra.
<sistematico> hahahahahhahaahhahaah
<crimeboy> version
<crimeboy> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<sistematico> crimeboy, Isso é pra dizer que tu tá usando irssi? :)
<crimeboy> nao
<crimeboy> isso foi uma tentativa de mostrar o uname no canal
<crimeboy> mas pelo visto esqueci..
<MarconM> sistematico: \o
<sistematico> FreeBSD freebsd-nb 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #1: Tue May 22 00:53:45 AMT 2012     root@freebsd-nb:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SIST  i386
<sistematico> Aqui deu.
<MarconM> Opa
<MarconM> ouvi algo de BSD a
<crimeboy> a mente eh um campo gramado, se vc deixa de percorrer as trilhas a grama cresce
<sistematico> MarconM, Olá amiguinho.
<MarconM> ae
<MarconM> sistematico: voce lembra o comando para ver qual shell esta usando
<OliveiraBorges> Pq eu nao to conseguindo registrar meu dns no registro.br
<sistematico> Amiguinho virtual.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> MarconM, echo $SHELL
<sistematico> No Linux e BSD.
<servidor> nick pauloolhos
<sistematico> MarconM, Tem um só do BSD é que o pw.
<crimeboy> ai que bom o sevidor ta online
<crimeboy> uhu
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehaieuaheaieuaehaieauehiaeiaehae
<MarconM> ps -p $$
<MarconM> =) achei
<sistematico> Po véio, de que caverna tu me trouxe esse comando?
<MarconM> sistematico: eu to no openbsd
<MarconM> auehauhaue
<MarconM> sistematico: funciona
<sistematico> Mas dúvido que o echo $SHELL num dá aí.
<MarconM> nem tentei
<sistematico> [lucas@freebsd-nb]:$ ps -p $$
<sistematico>   PID  TT  STAT    TIME COMMAND
<sistematico> 68469   0  Ss   0:00,05 csh
<servidor> Ola
<MarconM> =\0
<sistematico> Mas isso retorna o processo, não shell que tu tá usando :\
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<pauloolhos> A todos
<MarconM> xo ve
<MarconM> sistematico: se esta processando
<MarconM> estou usando
<MarconM> euahuhea
<sistematico> aheihaieaueaheia
<MarconM> ksh msm coisa
<sistematico> Vai que cola.
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> Nunca usei ksh, gosto bastante de zsh e csh.
<sistematico> sh deus me livre.
<sistematico> Não auto-completa meu, um sacão.
<sistematico> Sai coisa ruim!
<MarconM> auehauea
<sistematico> é bixo..
<MarconM> sistematico: eu to no openbsd esse ae vem como padrao dele
<sistematico> Mó lixão meu.
<sistematico> Ah, só lamento pro c..
<sistematico> ahiehaieuaehaieae
<MarconM> sistematico: por que
<MarconM> eu gosto do openbsd qualquer coisa eu instalo o bash
<MarconM> tem problema nao
<sistematico> Muda isso aí o mais rápido possível, esse trem num alto completa véio!
<sistematico> Pra que tu quer isso?
<sistematico> ahieaheihaeiaheiaea
<crimeboy> estamos em 20122
<sistematico> cd /diretoriocomonomemuitogrande
<sistematico> é bem melhor
<MarconM> sistematico: quem disse q nao
<sistematico> cd /dri[TAB]
<MarconM> acho q voce tem que se atualizar mais
<sistematico> cd /dir[TAB]
<MarconM> por que comigo completa normal
<MarconM> acho q voce ta confuso
<sistematico> MarconM, No Free, não.
<sistematico> MarconM, Vê no fórum lá.
<MarconM> no openbsd compelta normal
<MarconM> agora eu to updando o ports
<sistematico> MarconM, Acho que você que está confuso! :)
<sistematico> Você tá usando o CSH e não SH.
<MarconM> ksh
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Então!
<sistematico> SH num é KSH.
<sistematico> SH é básico, não quase função built-in nenhuma.
<sistematico> SH é básico, não tem quase função built-in nenhuma.
<sistematico> MarconM, Certo?
<sistematico> MarconM, Testa aí que tu vai ver! pw usermod -n marcon -s /bin/sh
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> nao
<sistematico> Ou /bin/sh mesmo
<MarconM> estou compilando agora
<MarconM> o src
<sistematico> Dá nada não, eu tambem tô.
<sistematico> Aqui demorou 20 horas pra compilar o Xorg.
<sistematico> Detalhe, sem WM e DE nenhum.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Mais uma 72 horas pro Gnome2 e família
<sistematico> Ou talvez uma semana.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Papo nerd.
<sistematico> MarconM, Quando eu instalo com o pkg_add ou make install, aparecem umas mensagens. Onde eu revejo elas?
<sistematico> Tem algum log?
<MarconM> bom
<MarconM> /var/log
<MarconM> deve estar ae
<MarconM> sistematico: FREEBSD
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> MarconM, No seu sistema tem o ports?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> sistematico: mas o openbsd funciona diferente o ports
<MarconM> para atualizar
<MarconM> no freebsd ja vem com ports e repositorio configurado
<MarconM> no openbsd voce tem que configurar e exportar o repo... e baixar o sincronizar o ports
<sistematico> Aí não?
<sistematico> Hummmm
<sistematico> Eu cheguei a usar o Open, mas  foi muito pouco tempo.
<sistematico> MarconM, Então se liga nesse fonte aqui: /usr/ports/devel/gnome2-hacker-tools
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> MarconM, Já tinha visto?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pra quem quer usar BSD é bom da uma olhadinnha no pc-bsd é um derivado do freebsd muito prático de usar seria um "ubuntu" dos bsd
<MarconM> sistematico: sim uma boa escolha
<MarconM> para quem quer iniciar seria bom sim
<MarconM> bem mais facil de instalar tem modo grafico ... e ja vem com um monte de ferramentas
<RodrigO23> Boa noite ai galera
<RodrigO23> fui
<sistematico> Depois eu volto, falow pro 6
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece esse erro postfix
<pauloolhos>  timed out while receiving the initial server greeting)
<pauloolhos> Estou smtp do gmail
<Celso> bom dia
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal
<d70> um bom tuto para instalar o LAMP ?( no 10.04)
<d70> bom dia
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> Gmail + Postfix = Relay SMTP Autenticado
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece
<pauloolhos> Alguem pode me explicar Relay SMTP Autenticado
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: eai
<concatroa> alguem sabe onde posso encontrar lista de repositorios para o ubuntu?
<concatroa> por exemplo para multimidia
<GTK_Thi> nao da pra eu instalar o grub no hd externo digo ao tou conseguindo
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, fala ae mano
<marconm> ola meninas
<paladinn> oi gato
<marconm> 0.0
<claudio-tux> boa
<Guest63084> Pq o registro.br considera desconhecido meu DNS, onde estou errando ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> OliveiraBorges, cara tu comprou teu dominio aonde??
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se tu não comprou pelo proprio registro.br ele não vai reconhecer mesmo não
<OliveiraBorges> na redehost eu comprei um dominio .com  e no registro.br eu comprei .com.br
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ah blz
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> então pra configurar o dns tu desmarca a opção de usar o dns deles e coloca dos endereços de dns que teu servidor te deu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai espera algumas horas que vai funcionar
<OliveiraBorges> eu sou meu servidor, rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vixe maria...então vai apanhar muito mesmo aheuhaeuaeuahu
<OliveiraBorges> veja se estou fazendo certo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> melhor usar o dnsdeles emsmo aponttando pro teu IP
<OliveiraBorges> desse jeito vou poder hosepdar sites sem problema ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> hospedar site não tem nada a ver com o registro.br
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu quero colocar os dns da minha " empresa "
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pra cada site que tu criar no teu servidor tu vai ter que criar um dominio novo pra ele
<OliveiraBorges> que o meu servidor respondesse por aquele dominio
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sim sim vai funcioar..mas todo "site" que tu quiser hospedar tu vai ter que usar o seguinte enderelo novosite.meusite.com.br
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e assim por diante novosite2.meusite.com.br
<OliveiraBorges> eu quero colocar este dominio : www.getulioradiadores.com.br
<OliveiraBorges> com as minhas dns
<OliveiraBorges> nameserver
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> cara isso vai dar um trabalho tão grande eu não sei fazer isso que tu quer não...eu sempre contrato um servidor compra um dominio e associo um ao outro
<OliveiraBorges> Eu ja passei pela parte da configuracao
<OliveiraBorges> Agora estou parado na parte de hospedar
<OliveiraBorges> e colocar no registro.br
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> poisé mas tu usa um servidor dedicado ou compartilhado?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se for dedicado é muito trabalho não sei fazer não
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e só vale a pena pra grandes empresas
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> saindo =**
<OliveiraBorges> alguei um server dedicado
<Duka> boa tarde pessoal!
<Duka> um duvida, tenho um arquivo que o dono e grup é root, tem tem como um outro usuario fazer parte do grupo root?
<Duka> grupo*
<pauloolhos> ola
<OliveiraBorges> opa
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece postfix
<[kernel]> Duka, sim
<[kernel]> só por o usuario no group=0
<[kernel]> que é o grupo do root
<[kernel]> :P
<Duka> [kernel], meu usuario é o xxx, se eu fizer parte do grupo root posso executar aruivo que o dono e root sem ter que virar root
<Duka> ?
<[kernel]> creio que sim
<[kernel]> usuario root tem todas as permissoes
<Duka> [kernel], blz
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> como tornar ambiente seguro em windows
<Duka> [kernel],  essa é a linha do root:                   root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash oque é o (x:0:0:root)?
<Rudolf> Duka: DANGER! DANGER!
<Rudolf> Duka: TU TÁ FAZENDO MERDA
<Rudolf> Duka: gpasswd -a usuario wheel
<freedom_linux> kkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> Como eu faco pra saber se o bind ta funcionando corretamente ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: 1, verifica a porta netstat -na
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: 2, configura um cliente interno, e testa
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: 3, joga seu dominio num ipok da vida
<OliveiraBorges> ipok ?
<[kernel]> Rudolf,
<[kernel]> da pra mudar pelo passwd e shadow nao?
<[kernel]> eu fiz isso quando tinha ubuntu
<Maskara> boa tarde galera, to numa duvida aqui, a versão ubuntu 12.04 disponibilizada no ubuntu-br pode ser utilizada como server ou devo baixar uma versão apropriada?
<[kernel]> Maskara, tem a versao server
<Rudolf> [kernel]: fez merda
<Maskara> kernel, me passa a url ai brother por favor
<Rudolf> [kernel]: administrativamente falando tem uma ferramenta que faz da maneira correta
<[kernel]> sim
<Duka> [kernel], meu usuario adm ta como 1000:1000 é o grupo assim como 0:0 é o grupo root?
<[kernel]> isso é verdade
<[kernel]> mais deu certo
<[kernel]> :P
<[kernel]> sim Duka
<Rudolf> Duka: tu vai insistir nessa zica mesmo?
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> Duka: vai fundo champs
<[kernel]> o jeito do Rudolf é mais seguro Duka
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: Ta mostrando os 2 ip que eu configurei como dns primario e dns secundario, isso quer dizer que a funfando ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: onde está mostrando isso?
<Duka> Rudolf,  que zica?
<Rudolf> Duka: nada não, nenhuma
<Rudolf> Duka: faz aí
<Duka> auhsiuahs
<OliveiraBorges> netstat -na
<Duka> so se aprende perguntado tentado fazer
<Duka> mas vlw pela ajuda
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: esse é o primeiro teste, e vc tem que ver a porta
<OliveiraBorges> 22
<OliveiraBorges> entao eh o ssh
<OliveiraBorges> to confundindo aqui, rs
<Rudolf> MUITO
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<Rudolf> Duka: não cara, se aprende lendo manual
<OliveiraBorges> ta mostrando o endereco local e o endereco de quem esta conectado, rs
<Rudolf> Duka: se pergunta quando trava em alguma coisa
<Duka> Rudolf, blz.....
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: netstat -na |grep tcp |grep 53
<Rudolf> Duka: man gpasswd
<Duka> Rudolf, tem uma pasta /usr/share/doc é nela que tem os manuais ou no google?
<[kernel]> info gpasswd
<OliveiraBorges> aqui ta mostrando 127.0.0.1
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: se aparecer algo, indicando que a porta 53 está on
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: faça telnet localhost 53
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: conectou, vá para o número 2 da lista que te passei
<Rudolf> Duka: utilize os comandos man ou info
<Duka> Rudolf,  blz
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  desculpa, qual o segundo passo, meu irc ta no modo texto
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: o meu também tá em modo texto
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: use PageUp
<[kernel]> [orca]?
<OliveiraBorges> otimo, rs
<Rudolf> 15:40 < Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: 2, configura um cliente interno, e testa
<Rudolf> 15:40 < Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: 3, joga seu dominio num ipok da vida
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: Voce quer dizer com cliente interno,  e testar  eh criar as zonas e talz e fazer o teste do dig e host ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: sim, coloque uma maquina interna para usar este dns
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: depois testa se ela resolve os nomes que vc configurou
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: bastou pingar pelos nomes, já era
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: está funcionando INTERNAMENTE
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: o meu ja esta funcionando internamente
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: como faco pra hospedar sites ?
<OliveiraBorges> OliveiraBorges: comprei 2 dominios
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: agora se já funciona
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  coloquei os dns que eu configurei no dominio
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  Mas nao ta resolvendo
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: 1 vc precisa ver se está resolvendo externamente
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra ver se esta resolvendo externamente ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: os nomes são vistos pelas máquinas internas?
<OliveiraBorges> maquinas  ?
<OliveiraBorges> so tem 1 maquina
<OliveiraBorges> que eh o server
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: não dá para testar do server
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: me fala o ip do seu ds
<Rudolf> dns
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e o nome que devo testar
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vou testar daqui
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  189.113.15.26     gvpoker.com
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  e ai ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: seu dns ou não está no ar ou está com a porta 53 bloqueada
<OliveiraBorges> meu iptables esta -F
<OliveiraBorges> iptables -F
<Rudolf> iptables -F é comando para dar FLUSH nas tabelas
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: http://pastebin.com/SGNkmeNP
<MPolitano> boa...
<OliveiraBorges> vou dar uma scaneada de acordo com esse link que vc passou pr mim
<OliveiraBorges> a 53 nao ta mostrando
<OliveiraBorges> isso quer dizer que o servidor esta off ?
<Rudolf> ou tem um firewall no meio do caminho bloqueando
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: Como eu te disse minha politica firewaal esta toda ACCEPT, entao eh a segunda opcao ?
<Rudolf> telnet localhost 53 funciona?
<OliveiraBorges> sim
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  quando eu conecto mostra "  connected to localhost "  mas nenhum comando funciona no telnet
<OliveiraBorges> at'e desconectar
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: não é para funcionar
<Rudolf> Ctrl+]
<OliveiraBorges> netstat mostra os processos em execucao ?
<delki8> Boa tarde pessoal
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: NET STAT
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ps ax |grep bind
<OliveiraBorges> digitei
<OliveiraBorges> o que mostra isso ?
<Rudolf> o serviço bind
<Rudolf> ou vc está usando outro serviço de dns?
<Rudolf> maradns?
<OliveiraBorges> estou usando o bind
<OliveiraBorges> este comando me retornou 2 linhas
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: "ps ax |grep bind" ou "ps ax |grep named"
<OliveiraBorges> retornou 2 linhas tb
<sistematico> Uma é o próprio grep, desconsidere.
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: quais linhas
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: o que eu posso deduzir dessas linhas que me foram mostradas ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: não posso advinhar que linhas apareceram
<Rudolf> cola aqui
<OliveiraBorges> 3055 ?   Ss1 0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<OliveiraBorges> 2065 pts/o     S+   0:00 grep --coloar=auto bind
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: temos o bind em execução
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: verifica os logs
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: onde fica o log ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: /var para baixo
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: /var/log
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: /var/named
<sistematico> --coloar=auto é --color=auto
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: /var/lib/named
<OliveiraBorges> nao tem nenhuma dessas postas
<OliveiraBorges> pastas
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: procure do /var para baixo
<OliveiraBorges> syslog ?
<sistematico> /var/log/messages
<OliveiraBorges> estou nele
<sistematico> cat /var/log/messages | grep -i named
<OliveiraBorges> as linhas que retornam tem a data de maio 22  16:19:29
<sistematico> E?
<sistematico> depois eu volto..
<OliveiraBorges> May 22 16:19:29 viamobilehost kernel [ 4.938762] type=1505 audit(1337714369.217:8): operation="profile_load" pid=596 name"/usr/sbin/named"
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vc tem selinux habilitado aí?
<OliveiraBorges> ja me falaram disso, mas eu nao achei nada de selinux no meu p
<OliveiraBorges> pc
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: onde desabilito ele
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: qual sua distro aí mal lhe pergunte
<OliveiraBorges> Ubuntu
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: digita aí sestatus
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e me mostra o resultado
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: pode ser em pvt
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  pvt
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: cade
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  te respondi pelo pvt
<delki8> que legal... há tanto tempo não escutava ninguém falando do pvt
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: aqui não apareceu nada
<OliveiraBorges> sisdigita ai
<OliveiraBorges> www.gvpoker.com
<Rudolf>  host www.gvpoker.com                                                                                                                                                                                  17:12
<Rudolf> www.gvpoker.com is an alias for gvpoker.com.
<Rudolf> gvpoker.com has address 189.113.15.26
<Rudolf> gvpoker.com mail is handled by 10 mail.gvpoker.com.
<OliveiraBorges> mas pq nao direcionou pra pasta correta ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu coloquei no DocumentRoot
<OliveiraBorges> mas esta indo pra pagina default do apache
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: fio DNS 1 coisa, APACHE outra coisa
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: viagem hein
<OliveiraBorges> sim, estou falando agora do apache
<OliveiraBorges> em sites-availab criei o arquivo referente a este dominio ( gvpoker.com ) dps rodei ativei o dominio no apache
<OliveiraBorges> era pra cair na pasta aonde eu especifiquei o DocumentRoot mas nao caiu
<OliveiraBorges> era pra cair direto neste site www.gvpoker.com/gvpoker/public_html
<OliveiraBorges> Pq quando eu digito www.gvpoker.com cai na pagina padrao do APACHE,  e quando eu digito gvpoker.com  cai no caminho certo do DocumenRoot
<luizcarlos18rj> oi sala
<luizcarlos18rj> alguém sabe me informar como faço  para iniciar um aplicativo junto com o ubuntu
<luizcarlos18rj> ?
<vitorsalvade> Oi, alguém pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<Soares> boa noite
<Soares> preciso de ajuda
<GTK_Thi> alguem me ajuda! Quando eu instalo o grub, da a msg:
<Soares> tentei atualizar meu flash player
<Soares> nao sei o que fiz e nao reproduz som
<vitorsalvade> Eu não to conseguindo instalar o ubuntu 12.10 pelo wubi
<vitorsalvade> ele pede pra fazer download do ubuntu 11.10
<vitorsalvade> aff
<Soares> alguem sabe o comando para atualizar o flashplayer ?
<vitorsalvade> Tem alguém aí?
<vitorsalvade> Alguém pode me ajudar? D:
<GTK_Thi> Bem, da algo de embedding is not possible, quando executo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdc.
<Celso> noite
<vitorsalvade> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Celso> vitorsalvade, melhor falar o problema,assim alguem le e se puder ajudar responde
<vitorsalvade> Está bem, é que eu não to conseguindo instalar o ubuntu 12.04 pelo wubi, ele começa a baixar o ubuntu 11.04 :s
<Celso> vitorsalvade, voce quer baixar a iso do 12.04 e vem a iso do 11.04?
<vitorsalvade> eu baixei a iso do 12.04
<vitorsalvade> só que não veio o wubi dentro dela
<vitorsalvade> daí eu baixei o wubi separado
<vitorsalvade> no meu pc de mesa insatlou certinho
<vitorsalvade> mas agora no notebook, eu coloco pra instalar e ele começa a baixar o 11.04
<Celso> vitorsalvade, sempre criou um pendrive pra fazer a instalacao. Esse Wubi senao me engano é pra instalar pelo windows
<vitorsalvade> sim
<Celso> mas no site oficial do ubuntu tem ele para downlods
<vitorsalvade> por isso mesmo
<Celso> downloads
<vitorsalvade> eu quero instalar dentro do windows
<vitorsalvade> porque os dois windows aqui de casa são originais
<Celso> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<vitorsalvade> essa imagem já vem com o wubi integrado?
<vitorsalvade> agora deu :D
<vitorsalvade> auhauahua
<vitorsalvade> muito obrigado
<Celso> creio que sim,porque tem como instalar rodando um cd direto dentro do windows
<vitorsalvade> voou reiniciar e completar a instalação
<vitorsalvade> agora tá o windows e o ubuntu :D
<vitorsalvade> ta, vou terminar, muito obrigado ^^
<Campos> Boa noite pessoal, estou com um problema no meu OS. Estava usando o gnome-shell e depois de algumas alterações ele travou, dai tive que reiniciar o pc, agora quando eu logo no GNOME ele carrega o GNOME 2 e não o 3 o que posso fazer para resolver?
<Campos> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR?????
<chm0d-780> entra pelo gnome2 mesmo e reinstala o gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> ja tive esse problema e eu tentei isso
<chm0d-780> e resultou
<chm0d-780> mas cmo cada caso é um caso deixo a seu critério Campos
<Campos> entao chm0d-780
<Campos> eu desinstalei reiniciei e intalei denovo
<Campos> mas fico do mesmo jeito
<chm0d-780> :S
<Campos> naum keria ter q reinstalar o sistema denovo so por causa de um erro desses...
<chm0d-780> acho que não será necessario
<Campos> to pesquisando no santo google mas n to conseguindo encontrar solucao
<chm0d-780> tenta ir no gestor de atualizações
<chm0d-780> e verifica as atualizações
<Campos> estão ok
<chm0d-780> quando deu o erro voce não prosegui para ver se falta algumas lib?
<Campos> na segunda feira atualizei e tentei instalar o driver da ATI
<Campos> nao da erro
<Campos> entra no gnome 3
<Campos> alias desculpe,
<Campos> entra no gnome 2
<Campos> e n da erro nenhum, mas n carrega o shell
<Campos> vou tentar remover por completo os pacotes do gnome-shell e gnome-shell-common
<chm0d-780> nops
<Celso> chm0d-780, joinha omi?
<chm0d-780> tenta instalar de novo o gnome 3
<chm0d-780> grande Celso
<chm0d-780> joinha e vc?
<Celso> 100%
<chm0d-780> Campo visto que vc ja deu sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell
<Campos> n
<chm0d-780> então tenta agora intalar de novo o gnome 3
<Celso> emprestar o PC pra filhota um pouco
<Celso> ja volto
<chm0d-780> rsrsrs
<chm0d-780> compra o seu kkkkkkkkk
<chm0d-780> Celso
<Campos> eu tentei pelo gerenciador do synaptic, so que n foi remoção completa, vo tentar a remoção completa e reinstalar
<Campos> ja volto
<chm0d-780> Campo visto que vc ja deu sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell?
<chm0d-780> isso nem existe
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkk
<chm0d-780> :S
<chm0d-780> existe sim<--! óculos fazndo falta --!>
<chm0d-780> Celso migrei para o gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> :)
<chm0d-780> mas não totalmente pq ainda tenho cinnamon na maquina que mais uso
<Flay> Oi
<trevis> olá
<antonio_> Oi
<Pskol> oi
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-24
<cach_new> ahheee uuhhhuuullll
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<H3ruS> ola
<licensed> o doodle do google ficou ruim ai no chrome de vcs?
<licensed> no meu firefox toca legal mas dá lag. e no chrome/chromium fica estranho o som
<Celso> chm0d-780, opa
<chm0d-780> kkk
<chm0d-780> Celso
<Celso> legal
<chm0d-780> ja dormi já acordei
<chm0d-780> e vc só responde agora
<Celso> tb. gostei do gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkk
<Celso> chm0d-780, fui fazer a barba e tomar banho
<chm0d-780> ok
<Celso> ja estava parecendo o Lula na epoca das greves
<chm0d-780> pensei que estava se escondendo da sua filha
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkk
<Celso> chm0d-780, hahahaha
<Celso> nao
<Celso> ela toma conta da minha maquina
<chm0d-780> nem quero imaginar Celso
<chm0d-780> Lula?
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkkk
<chm0d-780> Nem sei quantas laminas de barbear gastou
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> estou parecendo com 25 anos
<Celso> 0-0
<chm0d-780> O.o
<Celso> chm0d-780, os atalhos do gnome-shell tb. ajuda
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> ma prefiro do cinnamon
<chm0d-780> gostei é mesmo dos icones
<Celso> sim
<Celso> eu estou usando o unity
<chm0d-780> fica bonitinho
<chm0d-780> fiz uma adaptação de um tema ficou joia
<chm0d-780> os mais leigos não entendo que sistema era
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<wool> preciso de ajuda nao consigo instalar a wireless do meu note no ubuntu
<wool> referencia
<wool> Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<wool> alguem ai?
<rafaelsoaresbr> de vez em quando mostra uma mensagem dizendo que houve um erro interno e pergunta se eu desejo reportar o erro, acontece com vcs?
<rafaelsoaresbr> começou a mostrar depois que atualizei o sistema
<souzza> Oii , boa noite
<kayo> boa
<souzza> alguem sabe me informar como configuro o programa Wireshark ?
<licensed> alguem sabe me dizer em relação à licença, se eu posso mandar fazer uma camisa estampada com o simbolo do ubuntu (ou do gnu/linux)?
<Patty> bom dia :)
<pibarnas> bom
<pibarnas> dia?
<Patty> yes
<pibarnas> ok. bom.
<licensed> boa noite. estou indo dormir
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> como eu faco pro meu site ser reconhecido tanto como www.gvpoker.com e gvpoker.com
<OliveiraBorges> Cole galera
<crunchbang> Oi galera
<crunchbang> alguem sabe me dizer se o crunchbang eh baseado em debian?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém usa a impressora Samsung SCX-4200 ou outra térmica (laser) similar?  A minha esta "engolindo" algumas impressões.  Ela pisca mas não imprimi, queria tirar a dúvida se isso é coisa do sistema ou da impressora...
<xRodoxxx> qual melhor sistema pra apreder linux?
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim?
<xRodoxxx> qual melhor
<xRodoxxx> ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Quer saber por qual distribuição começar?
<xRodoxxx> kubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Eu acho que era a Ubuntu, hoje não sei mais...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso Debian, todas que instalo são Debian e os usuários nunca reclamam de nada que não reclamariam em outras distribuições...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve optar pela que te assustar menos.  :D
<xRodoxxx> ja ouviu sobre o backtrack?
<EduardeCalibal> Não de nome.
<xRodoxxx> backtrack-linux.org
<xRodoxxx> entra aii
<EduardeCalibal> Já achei...  Distribuição focada em testes de segurança.
<xRodoxxx> isso
<Celso> EduardeCalibal: tenho uma 4600 em casa e as vezes acontece isso
<EduardeCalibal> Celso, faz muito que acontece?  Acontece muitas vezes na corrida?
<xRodoxxx> agora to usando ele
<EduardeCalibal> Eu acho que atualizei algo e começou a fazer isso...  :-/
<xRodoxxx> bati cabeça demais pra instalar um modem 3g
<Celso> excluo a fila de impressão e deligo a impressora
<Celso> ligo e volta ao normal
<EduardeCalibal> xRodoxxx, sou adepto de não ficar trocando de distribuições mas se é baseado no Debian deve ser parecida com a minha...
<EduardeCalibal> Celso, aqui acontece assim, mando imprimir, sai normal, mando novamente, pisca, mando novamente, sai normal.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca sei se vai sair ou não a impressão...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui ver nos logs do cups e não tem erros...
<xRodoxxx> ubuntu eh baseada no debian EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> É, eu sei...
<xRodoxxx> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, é.
<EduardeCalibal> Foi...
<EduardeCalibal> A muito tempo atras, hoje ele é baseado no Ubuntu anterior...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que eles se mantém ligados ao Debian ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> O grosso do sistema esta igual.
<xRodoxxx> pois o backtrack quando inicia aqui fala muito o nome ubuntu
<Celso> EduardeCalibal: em casa ela nao para de piscar.Preciso limpar a fila de impressao e desligar pra iniciar
<EduardeCalibal> Celso, o seu caso parece o que acontecia aqui antes que eu trocasse os drivers...
<EduardeCalibal> O que vinha no CD era mais problemático.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ficava nos logs do cups as falhas.
<Celso> EduardeCalibal: perdi os drivers do cd
<EduardeCalibal> :-o
<Celso> peguei na net
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que as falhas ocorriam no gutenprint, algo assim.
<Celso> deve ser
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso atual não tenho falhas...  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> xRodoxxx, eu achava bem interessante o Kurumin e posteriormente o Kurumin NG mas hoje são projetos mortos.
<EduardeCalibal> Peguei o Junta Dados do governo federal e achei bem razoável.
<xRodoxxx> hum
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Celso> sistematico: bom dia
<sistematico> Esse Weechat é meio boiola, ele grifa quem está falando com você em rosa e amarelo =]
<xRodoxxx> fale sistematico
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> xRodoxxx: Opa!
<xRodoxxx> sistematico: backtrack aqui
<sistematico> Opa..
<Celso> ui
<xRodoxxx> sistematico:  aonde baixo o freeBSD?
<Celso> rosa e amarelo é quase um arco iris
<Celso> 0-0
<sistematico> xRodoxxx: hahiaeuaehia
<sistematico> Celso: É! Mó bixisse esse cliente IRC.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Mas mesmo assim é melhor que o irssi.
<xRodoxxx> sistematico: lembra que vc disse que usa esse os?
<Celso> sistematico: uso o irssi
<sistematico> xRodoxxx: Não sei se conseguirá usar o FreeBSD :D
<sistematico> xRodoxxx: É preciso ser um mestre Jedi para tal tarefa.
<sistematico> Celso: Eu usava, testa o Weechat que tu vai gostar.
<Celso> sistematico: esse weechat e estilo irssi,bitchx,etc...
<xRodoxxx> eu sou acima do mestre jedi
<xRodoxxx> infelizmente
<sistematico> Celso: Isso.
<xRodoxxx> kkk
<Celso> sistematico: vou testar
<sistematico> xRodoxxx: Uma vez mestre Yoda me disse: "Pra usar FreeBSD estudar preciso é."
<EduardeCalibal> Ué... Tem o Debian kFreeBSD, acho que é um GNU também.
<sistematico> xRodoxxx: www.freebsd.org e que a força esteja com você.
<EduardeCalibal> Com a vantagem que usa o sistema APT...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Ou desvantagem em usar o APT né? Nunca se sabe.
<EduardeCalibal> Vantagem...
<sistematico> Eu achava o APT e Pacman o máximo, até conhecer o Ports.
<EduardeCalibal> Já testei a ideia de trabalhar com sistema sem gerenciamento de pacotes...  Não é exatamente um Windows da vida mas vira uma bela de uma bagunça.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: É que o FreeBSD trabalha com outro conceito.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Você pode adicionar um programa no seu PC usando o pkg_add ou o Ports.
<EduardeCalibal> Núcleo é núcleo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tanto que tem o gnu kfreebsd
<sistematico> Esse segundo demora 100x mais, porem é 1000x melhor.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou mesmo esse Debian kfreebsd
<sistematico> Não conheço o kfreebsd, não sei do que se trata.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/
<EduardeCalibal> O k da frente quer dizer kernell.
<EduardeCalibal> Kernel.
<sistematico> É uma iniciativa interessante.
<sistematico> Mas se for usar só o Kernel dele, porque não usar o FreeBSD logo?
<sistematico> :P
<EduardeCalibal> A ideia é usar pacotes do Debian tanto no Linux quando no FreeBSD
<EduardeCalibal> Isso a longo prazo, agora ainda não é possível.
<EduardeCalibal> Usar apenas Debian como distribuição é a proposta definitiva.
<Backtrack1987> sistematico:  quer dizer entao que nao sou capaz de usar o FreeBSD
<Backtrack1987> humm
<sistematico> É isso pode ser bom, mas o ports já bem desenvolvido.
<sistematico> Tem mais de 16.000 pacotes e crescendo.
<sistematico> Backtrack1987: Qualquer um é capaz.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse portas me lembra quando usava rpm...  Não sei não...
<EduardeCalibal> Isso quando iniciei com o GNU lá com um Red Hat da vida...  Ou era Conectiva, não lembro mais.
<sistematico> Pra um conjunto de pacotes potencialmente grande, como Gnome ou OpenOffice/LibreOffice o pkg_add é excelente, já para um servidor WEB como nginx ou apache talvez não seja tão interessante.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Entende?
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a vantagem que você vê, e quais desvantagens no apt?
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: É o que eu te falei.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: O APT descompacta os binarios.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Ele não compila.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  Eu acho isso uma vantagem mas ok...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Ontem eu compilei o xorg e demorou 16 horas.
<sistematico> É insano.
<sistematico> Mas tem pessoas que preferem assim.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: É óbvio que o APT é excelente, mas tem gente que quer ainda mais do sistema.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Entende?
<EduardeCalibal> Não consegui ver o seu ponto ainda...  Acha que compilar no teu sistema vai trazer grandes otimizações?
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe que pode copiar os mesmos pacotes que instala com o apt e compilar no debian né?
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Dependendo de como e do que compilar, com certeza.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Claro.
<EduardeCalibal> Um que ainda não parei para entender é o sistema esse subversion.
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que te dá acesso direto aos fontes para usar as cosias mais atuais, mas ainda não parei para ver.  Me parece que vou precisar de algum tempo para entender ai fico renagando.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: A vantagem é que o ports reune os fontes e gerencia dependências em tempo de compilação.
<EduardeCalibal> É do gentoo não é?
<EduardeCalibal> Portage, algo assim...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: SubVersion é controle de versões, assim como o GIT e o precursor de todos eles, o CVS.
<sistematico> O SVN não.
<sistematico> Portage sim.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou tentando lembrar mas me parece que tem pacotes que são compilados ao instalar.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Muitas distros usam o SVN, inclusive o Ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> Wine, Oracle VM.
<EduardeCalibal> Tanto o Wine quando o VMWare são compilados (parcialmente) durante a instalação, por conta dos dispositivos de acesso direto ao hardware.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas demonstra que talvez fosse possível compilar todo o pacote, embora não seja ineressante.
<EduardeCalibal> interessante.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é coisa de maluco...
<EduardeCalibal> As vezes troco de versão os programas várias vezes no dia, teria que ficar compilando e recompilando?
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Se fosse tão maluco a Apple não usaria o FreeBSD como base para todos PCs, Notebooks e Celulares dela :)
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei as motivações logísticas deles...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem muitos hardware com software embarcado GNU hoje então não serve como argumento...  Gostaria de saber se, digamos...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: O Iphone usa um sistema derivado do 4.4BSD.
<EduardeCalibal> Se eu tiver que trocar várias vezes meu cups, teria que compilar várias vezes?
<sistematico> Se trocar seu CPUs dificilmente um SO vai funcionar de novo.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Se trocar pela mesma arquitetura não há problema.
<sistematico> É como eu te disse, as flags são pra somar, não substituir.
<sistematico> A exemplo de um NetBook ou servidor, pode-se dizer que você nunca vai trocar a CPU.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Tentou trocar a CPU com um sistema no HD e roda-lo com o novo CPU?
<EduardeCalibal> Já...  Dependente da diferença de hardware não roda.
<sistematico> No primeiro boot serão exibidos diversos erros, já no segundo não, dependendo do S.O. e de como você fez essa troca.
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, isso acontece até com Windows...
<EduardeCalibal> Troca de hardware muito diferente ele nem levanta.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Então é para se supor que isso não é um fato comum?
<sistematico> A troca de processador em uma máquina em produção.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Certo?
<EduardeCalibal> Imagino que por dentro muita coisa mais próxima ao hardware tenha que ser compilada devido a diferença de um para outro, mas acima disso seriam chamadas a sistema então não precisa mais compilar.
<EduardeCalibal> É a ideia do Java.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Sabe ler ingls?
<sistematico> Inglês.
<EduardeCalibal> Relativamente...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: http://www.freebsd.org/./about.html
<sistematico> FreeBSD offers advanced networking, performance, security and compatibility features today which are still missing in
<sistematico>    other operating systems, even some of the best commercial ones.
<sistematico> Repare nesse trecho.
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Entenda que a família BSD não se propõe a ser fácil, nem amigável.
<Rudolf> por isso é melhor
<sistematico> É um sistema para servidores e máquinas que exigem robustez.
<EduardeCalibal> Não estou questionando o FreeBSD ou seus parentes...  Só queria saber por que achava o apt menos atrativo que o ports...
<EduardeCalibal> Não pretendo migrar do meu querido GNU Debian pela simples razão que o Debian prega o não uso de pacotes não livres.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Ele não é menos atrativo, muito pelo contrário.
<EduardeCalibal> E foi a causa de estar nele a anos.
<sistematico> Ele atrai muito mais pelas suas facilidades.
<galvao> bom dia, alguem usando o mate no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> ideologia fede
<EduardeCalibal> Da mesma forma que não vou largar o Firefox por causa da mídia ou da lentidão com o flash.
<sistematico> Ele é um excelente sistema de gerenciamento.
<EduardeCalibal> É uma ideologia que merece respeito.
<EduardeCalibal> Rudolf, o Debian simplesmente quer proteger o projeto.
<EduardeCalibal> E manter os usuários seguros.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Ninguem está desrespeitando o APT.
<EduardeCalibal> Não essa ideologia...
<sistematico> Pelo menos eu não.
<EduardeCalibal> A que o Rufolf comentou.
<EduardeCalibal> galvao, mate?  Tipo chimarrão?
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: hueheiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: senso de humor é importante
<sistematico> galvao: Meu Pai usava o Mate no Ubuntu, até onde eu sei, acho que o desenvolvedor não trabalhou ainda na versão pro Precise.
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<galvao> EduardeCalibal, nao, novo visual nao sei se e  asin que se diz
<EduardeCalibal> Não conheço.
<sistematico> galvao: MATE é um DE.
<galvao> Sistematico, ok, to usando no precise e ta dando uns bugs
<sistematico> Desktop Environment ou Ambiente de Trabalho.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: MATE é um fork do Gnome 2, que foi descontinuado em favor do Gnome 3.
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.  Já li sobre ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Não achei maduro ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> Estou usando o gnome classic.
<sistematico> Que eu acho uma grande porcaria, diga-se de passagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas esta meia boca...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Muito pelo contrário, o que eu não achei maduro é o Gnome 3.
<sistematico> Destruiram o desktop, IMHO.
<EduardeCalibal> Achou o mate esse mais maduro que o gnome 3?
<galvao> eu to me adaptando bem ao unity mais ainda acho que falta uma opcao de menu  lacarte
<EduardeCalibal> Ha sim, mas isso ai é o lance dos tablets...
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo converge para os tablets agora...  -.-
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: MATE é um fork de um projeto já existente, ele é o Gnome2 com outro nome apenas.
<EduardeCalibal> Vi logo que percebi que não ia aturar o gnome 3...
<EduardeCalibal> Gosto de área de trabalho...
<EduardeCalibal> :d
<sistematico> Ele é o trabalho de um Argentino conhecido pelo apelido de Perberos.
<EduardeCalibal> Quase migrei para o kde.
<galvao> Kde nunca gostei e nunca me adaptei
<galvao> muto confuso
<EduardeCalibal> Eu usava no início mas ele me parecia muito pesado.
<sistematico> Eu acho que o Gnome 3 ficou ruim, pesado, com as atalhos meio bugados, sei lá...
<sistematico> Esquesito, ruim de iniciar os aplicativos.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o gnome 3 ainda esta mais leve que umas últimas versões do 2.
<sistematico> Acho que os desenvolvedor podiam ter feito algo muito melhor.
<sistematico> *desenvolvedores
<EduardeCalibal> É pressão do mercado...
<sistematico> Sei lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Vê o caso do LibreOffice agora tem uma baita pressão para mudar as telas.
<sistematico> Sei que espantou muita gente.
<sistematico> Uma pena.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um monte de funções por fazer e ficam martelando as telas...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde galera
<sistematico> Questão de gosto tambem, não pode agradar todo mundo.
<galvao> boa tarde, Rodrig023
<sistematico> Não troco o OpenBox por nada no mundo.
<RodrigO23> boa galvao
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<galvao> se eles colocassem um  icone no painel superior como opcao de menu lacarte, acho que seria mais facil se acostumar com o unity
<sistematico> Alacarte
<sistematico> heh
<[orca]> fala, galeraa
<[orca]> ei gente como eu uso o bluetooth? no ubuntu, claro.
<[orca]> considerando que eu tenho o dispositivo.
<[orca]> ahehehehe
<[orca]> alguém sabe?
<galvao> baixei o pacote deb do lotus Symphony 3 e ta dando esse erro ao tentar instalar "Erro: A dependencia nao e contentavel: libnotify 1(>= 0.4.4)
<sistematico> galvao: Tentou instalar o libnotify?
<sistematico> [orca]: Tentou ler o Wiki?
<galvao> sistematico, como faco pra instalar?
<galvao> no gerenciado synaptic?
<sistematico> Pode ser.
<sistematico> galvao: apt-cache search notify
<galvao> ok, valeu
<RodrigO23> iai [orca]
<sistematico> galvao: Dá pra tentar resolver a dependencia pelo dpkg tambem.
<sistematico> Só não lembro como faz.
<sistematico> galvao: man dpkg
<[orca]> sistematico: tu sabe usar não o blh no linux?
<[orca]> sistematico: não sei abrir o mapeamento aquele onde se ver quantos podem ser conectados, semelhante a rede sem fio
<sistematico> [orca]: Não uso Linux amiguinho.
<sistematico> [orca]: Procurou no Wiki?
<sistematico> Fóruns..
<[orca]> sistematico: hum, sim
<[orca]> rodrigo23: ah! oi!
<sistematico> [orca]: E não achou nada?
<[orca]> affff
<[orca]> já volto.
<sistematico> Af?
<sistematico> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth
<sistematico> Af
<GTK_Thi> bem, tentei instalar o grub na particao, e nao deu... agora aqui est[a a msg toda
<[orca]> que foi sistematico? penssei q tu usase o linux.
<[orca]> debian sei la.
<[orca]> [][][]
<GTK_Thi2> vou colar.
<[orca]> hmm..
<GTK_Thi2> root@trisquel:/home/trisquel# sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdc
<GTK_Thi2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This msdos-style partition label has no post-MBR gap; embedding won't be possible!
<GTK_Thi2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<GTK_Thi2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<[kernel]> ae
<GTK_Thi> vou colar o problema denovo
<GTK_Thi> nao consigo instalar o grub
<GTK_Thi2> root@trisquel:/home/trisquel# sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdc
<GTK_Thi2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This msdos-style partition label has no post-MBR gap; embedding won't be possible!
<GTK_Thi2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<GTK_Thi2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<GTK_Thi> Ta ai.
<GTK_Thi> [kernel]: o q eu faco?
<galvao> fui, abraço a todos
<[kernel]> alguma coisa haver com blocklists
<GTK_Thi> ele nao deixa eu instalar na / o grub
<[orca]> ah, este garoto parece eu mesmo, vive estragando o linux dele.rs
<[kernel]> GTK_Thi, tenta instalar ele dentro do /boot
<[kernel]> ele fica lá
<[kernel]> :)
<GTK_Thi> este /boot [e o live cd
<GTK_Thi> o /mnt/boot e o boot do /
<[kernel]> :/
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: man grub-install
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: chroot pro /mnt/boot, tem como fazer no manual.
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot [dispositivo]
<[kernel]> sistematico, qual arquivo eu vejo os programas inicializados no boot pelo daemon ?
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<GTK_Thi> vou tentar este comando q vc me deu.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Humm.
<[kernel]> qual o comando pra tirar a permissao de execucao no arquivo ?
<sistematico> [kernel]: Qual daemon inicia no boot?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> eu botei o wicd
<[kernel]> quando instalei
<[kernel]> quero saber onde ele fica
<sistematico> [kernel]: ps lista todos os processos.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Depende.
<[kernel]> quero ver no arquivo
<sistematico> [kernel]: Ele fica em /etc/init.d
<[kernel]> e nao sei qual arquivo
<[kernel]> aqui é rc.d
<[kernel]> tou no slack
<GTK_Thi> mesmo erro
<[kernel]> como eu tiro a execucao desse daemon pelo chmod?
<[kernel]> pra ele ficar executavel é chmod +x nomedoarquivo
<[kernel]> quero tirar essa permissao
<sistematico> [kernel]: Falei lá em cima.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Tu não leu?
<[kernel]> ok
<sistematico> [kernel]: chmod -x ou chmod 644 ou chmod a-x
<sistematico> Tudo funciona.
<[kernel]> barna, xGrind ae
<[kernel]> ;)
<barna> blz?
<[kernel]> firmeza
<xGrind> [kernel], o/
<[kernel]> sistematico, aqui no slack
<[kernel]> tem esse diretorio
<[kernel]> mais nao tou vendo
<sistematico> ?
<[kernel]> acho que é o /etc/rc.d/ mesmo
<sistematico> init.d eu acho que só tem no debian.
<sistematico> Usei o Slackware a muito tempo atrás, não lembro direito como isso funciona.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Mas chmod 644 /etc/rc.d/[DAEMON] deve funcionar.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Você testou?
<[kernel]> tem esse tambem /etc/rc.d/init.d/
<sistematico> [kernel]: Qual daemon você está querendo desabilitar?
<[kernel]> o do sshd
<[kernel]> e do wicd
<[kernel]> depois quero abilitar
<sistematico> [kernel]: ls -lR /etc/rc.d | egrep -i "ssh|wicd"
<[kernel]> tem varios daemons
<[kernel]> nesse diretorio
<sistematico> [kernel]: Você teria que se preocupar se não tivesse daemon nenhum aí.
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> auiehaheihaehuaheha
<sistematico> [kernel]: É absolutamente normal que tenha vários daemons, qual é o problema?
<sistematico> :|
<[kernel]> eu sei cara
<[kernel]> só falei :/
<sistematico> hahahaa
<[kernel]> claro que tem que ter
<[kernel]> pra carregar o sistema
<[kernel]> AGEyaGeauegaUeuyaGE
<sistematico> chmod 644 [daemon]
<sistematico> Isso é muito fácil.
<[kernel]> pra que serve?
<sistematico> [kernel]: Pra desabilitar.
<sistematico> Pra habilitar usa o 755
<[kernel]> no ligar no daemon é o nome do aplicativo?
<[kernel]> lugar*
<[kernel]> ou é assim mesmo
<[kernel]> [daemon]
<sistematico> 6 = rw, 4 = r
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> [daemon] não existe.
<[kernel]> hahaha
<sistematico> Você tem que procurar o daemon aí.
<[kernel]> entao vai ser
<[kernel]> chmod 644 [wicd]
<sistematico> [kernel]: Olha um exemplo:
<[kernel]> chomod 644 [rc.wicd]
<sistematico> [lucas@freebsd-nb]:$ ls -l /etc/rc.d | grep ssh
<sistematico> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2611  3 Jan 04:27 sshd*
<sistematico> [kernel]: Não.
<[kernel]> o que significa esse *
<[kernel]> depois do arquivo
<[kernel]> tem uns que tem
<[kernel]> e outro que nao tem
<sistematico> [kernel]: É que ele é executavel.
<[kernel]> ah sim..
<sistematico> ls -F que gera isso.
<sistematico> * pra executavel, @ pra link, etc, etc...
<[kernel]> e..
<sistematico> [kernel]: Dentro de /etc/rc.d tem um arquivo do ssh.
<[kernel]> tem o rc.mysqld
<[kernel]> nem tou usando isso
<sistematico> Como é o nome dele?
<[kernel]> posso desabilitar né?
<sistematico> rc.sshd?
<sistematico> Pode.
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> rc.sshd*
<sistematico> Então digita exatamente isso: chmod 644 /etc/rc.d/rc.sshd
<[kernel]> rc.mysqld*
<sistematico> Pro mysql: chmod 644 /etc/rc.d/rc.mysqld
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<[kernel]> ok.
<sistematico> Muito simples.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Se tu tivesse que desativar ou ativar um daemon no FreeBSD aí sim você ia quebrar sua cabeça.
<sistematico> heh
<[kernel]> iuaehaheiue
<[kernel]> é porque é bsd
<[kernel]> eu ate instalei aqui
<[kernel]> nao passei uma semana
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> pcbsd
<sistematico> aheiaheiahea
<sistematico> PC-BSD ainda é fácil, cheio de GUI e tal..
<sistematico> Aqui é no CRU.
<[kernel]> sim
<sistematico> :D
<[kernel]> haiuehauieauiea
<sistematico> Tá osso, o pcre quebrou quase tudo aqui.
<[kernel]> voce usa o freebsd?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Sim!
<[kernel]> tava curioso pelo archlinux
<sistematico> Usei por mais de 2 anos.
<sistematico> Muito bom.
<sistematico> Excelente.
<sistematico> Muito leve e tal.
<sistematico> Rápido.
<sistematico> Recomendo.
<[kernel]> meu professor usa gentoo
<[kernel]> dizem que é muito bom tambem
<[kernel]> sistematico, quantas partiçoes voce recomenda pra na hora da instalação
<[kernel]> tipo..
<[kernel]> eu vou fazer uma so pro sistema
<[kernel]> outra /home
<[kernel]> e outra swap
<[kernel]> como voce fez ai
<sistematico> ah
<sistematico> eu fiz 6
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> pra que isso tudo
<[kernel]> usa todas voce?
<sistematico> /boot, /, SWAP, /var, /tmp, /usr
<sistematico> todas.
<sistematico> Pra você duas ou três são suficientes, eu acho.
<sistematico> Aqui eu uso o GPT, não tem limite para partições primárias.
<[kernel]> qual a diferença
<[kernel]> ajuda a administra melhor o sistema é?
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<[kernel]> huMm
<[kernel]> imaginei
<sistematico> [kernel]: Por exemplo, se eu tiver muitos arquivos temporários, a partição /tmp enche e não afeta o sistema.
<sistematico> Mesma coisa com a /var
<sistematico> Onde ficam os logs e tal.
<[kernel]> huMm
<[kernel]> em que pode afetar o sistema?
<sistematico> A /usr é importante ficar separada, porque nos BSD a /home não é /home, é /usr/home
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico:  Fala fera, obrigo, consegui resolver meu problema
<sistematico> No Linux não da nada, mas no BSD dá um rolo danado.
<[kernel]> ah sei
<sistematico> Se a partição encher dá problema.
<[kernel]> bsd é unix né
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Que bom! Fico contente em ajudar alguem :D
<sistematico> [kernel]: É.
<sistematico> Em síntese é.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Aqui por exemplo, eu posso desinstalar todos os pacotes, absolutamente todos, sem excessão.
<sistematico> Meu sistema continua inalterado.
<[kernel]> humm
<sistematico> No Linux não :)
<[kernel]> verdade
<sistematico> [kernel]: Quando agente instala um servidor, como o Apache por exemplo, no Linux os arquivos de configuração vão para /etc, certo?
<sistematico> Aqui não! =]
<[kernel]> sim
<sistematico> Ele vai para /usr/local/etc
<[kernel]> vao para /etc/httpd.conf
<sistematico> E o /etc é destinado apenas ao sistema base.
<sistematico> Pois é.
<sistematico> Aqui é tudo diferente, uma coisa é o etc dos programas instalados e a outra é o /etc do sistema.
<sistematico> Você pode ter travamentos em um ou até dois daemons ou programas, mas o sistema nunca vai travar.
<sistematico> A não por defeitos físicos como hardware, temperatura, agua...
<sistematico> A não ser por defeitos físicos como hardware, temperatura, agua...
<sistematico> [kernel]: Achei que ia ser bixo de sete cabeças, mas não é não, se você já tem bastante intimidade com o Linux em modo texto, FreeBSD é mamão com açucar.
<[kernel]> ehehehe
<sistematico> Tem algumas coisinhas diferentes, mas nada que o manual não ensine.
<[kernel]> a pessoa se acostuma
<[kernel]> eu usava o ubuntu
<[kernel]> passei pro slack
<[kernel]> apanhei muito
<[kernel]> mais me estigou pra eu aprender mais sobre ele
<[kernel]> se fosse facil eu nao tinha ido atras de aprender
<[kernel]> sacou ae
<[kernel]> "motivação"
<sistematico> É, Slackware é muito bom, eu usei ele.
<sistematico> Foi a minha segunda distro.
<[kernel]> voce me indica quantas partiçoes
<[kernel]> eu quero uma só para o sistema
<[kernel]> e outra pra os programas que eu vou instalar
<[kernel]> tem como?
<[kernel]> queria saber tambem qual o tamanho ideal para a particao do / funcionar normalmente
<sistematico> humm
<sistematico> Faz uma / com 5% ou 20% do seu disco, uma swap com não mais de 1 ou 2gb e uma /home com todo o resto..
<sistematico> Sei lá..
<sistematico> Vai de cada pessoa isso aí.
<[kernel]> ta beleza
<[kernel]> meu hd é 320gb
<[kernel]> 20gb ta bom para o / ?
<[kernel]> 1gb pra memoria swap
<[kernel]> e o resto pra /home
<sistematico> [kernel]: Acho que sim.
<sistematico> Mas lembre-se que tudo que instalar, vai pro /
<sistematico> [kernel]: Se pretente instalar muita coisa aumente o tamanho do /
<sistematico> Você pode fazer isso com o gparted ou outro aplicativo depois, mas dá trabalho e demora.
<sistematico> Se não quiser destruir seus dados, claro.
<d70> boa tarde, alguem sabe como "forçar" a formatação de um cartão microsd ?
<[kernel]> geralmete é a opção -f
<[kernel]> de force
<[kernel]> so nao sei na formatação
<d70> depois que ele foi formatado pelo celular, não consigo acessar em nenhum lugar ,exceto pelo celular (nokia e63) queria formatar ele em FAT32
<[kernel]> sistematico, eu liguei um hd externo aqui mano
<[kernel]> e quando fui fazer meu backup
<[kernel]> deu Operation not permited
<[kernel]> nem deu pra criar pasta tambem
<[kernel]> o tipo de partiçao do hd é ntfs
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> d70: mkdosfs -F 32 -v (dispositivo)
<sistematico> Mas eu não tenho certeza.
<sistematico> [kernel]: Tem o pacote ntfs-3g?
<sistematico> [kernel]: Quer só ler ou ler e escrever no HD?
<sistematico> [kernel]: Escreveu alguma coisa no /etc/fstab?
<sistematico> d70: Supondo que seu microSD seja formatado em FAT32, pra FAT16 é só mkdosfs -v (dispositivo)
<sistematico> Vazou.
<sistematico> :P
<pedor> pessoal, boa tarde... estou na dúvida para quem devo enviar um bug. Estou utilizando o kde junto com o ubuntu 12.04. no kde eu tenho o window menu bar. toda vez que eu abro o libreoffice ele trava e o plasma-desktop também. depois de remover o global menu do libreoffice tudo funcionou corretamente. só que ai ficou a dúvida, para quem reportar o bug?
<sistematico> Ué.
<sistematico> Procura no Google :D
<sistematico> DuckDuckGo -> http://duckduckgo.com
<sistematico> Melhor que o Google.
<sistematico> http://bugs.launchpad.net
<sistematico> Acho que é isso, não sei ao certo.
<pedor> sistematico: deu certo
<pedor> achei o bug no launchpad
<galvao> boa tarde
<celso> boa
<zowsz> qual é mais complexa C++ ou C#?
<Oliveira1orges> fala gaera
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<barna> boa tarde
<RodrigO23> Boa barna
<pedor> por curiosidade, pq não tem um kubuntu-br?
<H3ruS> opa
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<zowsz> tarde?
<Celso> chm0d-780: ping
<chm0d-780> ;>
<ricardo_> como faco para dividir um arquivo em varias partes?
<Celso> chm0d-780: o que aconteceu?
<chm0d-780> abriu uma janela de convite
<chm0d-780> acho eu
<chm0d-780> com seu nome
<chm0d-780> :S
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-25
<Drenk> [Duvidas]
<Drenk> ,asld
<henri> boa noite pessoal
<henri> tenho alguns arquivos no Linux 11 e quero visualizar no windows xp (trabalho de escola)
<henri> ja configurei tudo , mas nao sei como visualizar os arquivos (armazenados no linux 11) via windows xp
<paladinn> netsplit rs
 * barna ja volta!
<henri> boa noite pessoal
<henri> tenho alguns arquivos no Linux 11 e quero visualizar no windows xp (trabalho de escola)
<henri> ja configurei tudo , mas nao sei como visualizar os arquivos (armazenados no linux 11) via windows xp
<barna> henri, que tipo de arquivo?
<henri> obs: visualizar todos os tipos de arquivops
<barna> ou vc quer acessar uma partição de linux no windows?
<henri> nao
<henri> sao 2 maquinas separadas
<henri> uma com linux 11
<henri> e outra com xp
<barna> ok
<henri> tenho de criar uma pasta no linux (ja configurei tudo) , mas nao sei qual o caminho percorrer no xp para visualizar o arquivo
<barna> henri, pode rede?
<barna> *por rede
<henri> isso
<barna> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<henri> ao mesmo tempo que as máquinas se comunicam uma com a outra elas conseguem se comunicar com a internet
<barna> depende de como vc montou a rede!
<barna> henri, num uso win a muito tempo, num lembro o caminho ao certo, mas no windows explorer deve ter algo como rede!
<barna> la em baixo!
<barna> do lado esquerdo
<LACabeza> ei pessoal o/
<barna> olá LACabeza
<LACabeza> boa noite ^^
<henri> pera ae, conferindo
<henri> ]noite lacabeza
<LACabeza> ei, qual interface vocês acham que é mais "leve", lxde, xfce ou gnome 2?
<LACabeza> to montando um servidor virtual para testes aqui
<LACabeza> e a principio não queria nem ter interface grafica, mas como tem algumas coisas que é mais fácil pela interface, to querendo instalar uma bem levinha...
<barna> LACabeza, eu to usando o xfce e to adorando!
<henri> saco , nao consigo achar
<barna> talvez o lxde seja mais leve, mas num consegui configurar ele legal!
<LACabeza> legal barna, vou testar aqui
<LACabeza> sei... mas tb não precisa tanto... eu sempre usei gnome (mesmo pra virtuais servers), mas como dessa vez não pré-instalei nenhum, vou aproveitar pra testar algo novo.
<barna> dos 3 eu ainda prefiro o gnome 2, mas eu uso o ubuntu com interfaçe, entre unity e gnome 3, fiquei com xfce, super leve e simples de configurar!
<barna> ele até parece com o gnome 2!
<henri> aew barna
<henri> consegui achar
<henri> mas não quer entrar
<barna> o win num consegue entrar no linux? é isso?
<sistematico> Putz, heheh
<henri> sim
<henri> fala sobre parametro incorreto
<henri> acho que configurei errado.... ou esqueci de algo -.-
<barna> henri, vc liberou as pastas p/ serem acessadas pela rede no linux?
<henri> sim, marquei as 3 opções e ainda permiti acesso automatico (acho q é isso)
<henri> e ainda fui no samba , coloquei o workgroup igual ao do windows
<henri> e alterei o wins support para yes
<sistematico> heehehe
<sistematico> henri: \\ip\user
<sistematico> No Windows.
<barna> ai ja começaram a falar grego pra mim!!!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<henri> no prompt de comando ?
<sistematico> Se tiver como user o parametro security do samba.
<sistematico> henri: Não véio! No Windows Explorer pô..
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> henri: Aja como um pequeno Jedi!
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> henri: Como está o parametro security do smb.conf?
<sistematico> user ou share?
<sistematico> zzZZzzZZzzZZ
<sistematico> =]
<henri> security = user
<henri> em autenthication ?
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Só tem um parametro security.
<henri> sou nabo em linux, malz a ignorancia
<sistematico> henri: No Windows abra uma janela qualquer, e digite na barra de endereços: \\ip\usuario
<henri> da erro
<sistematico> Trocando a palavra IP pelo IP da máquina que está servindo o Samba, óbvio.
<henri> agora q tu avisa...
<sistematico> henri: Vai no Linux e digita isso aqui: smbpasswd -a usuario
<sistematico> haiweuahieuahie
 * barna barna ta rolando no chão de dar risada!!!!!!
<sistematico> usuario tambem não é usuário.
<sistematico> henri: Deve ficar "mais ou menos" assim: \\189.103.89.84\henri
<LACabeza> lol, debian modo texto não tem shutdown nem reboot?
<sistematico> Certo?
<henri> no windows mostrou uma tela q pede o nome do adm e a pass
<sistematico> LACabeza: Tem sim.
<sistematico> LACabeza: shutdown -h now
<sistematico> Como root.
<sistematico> henri: Sim, é isso.
<barna> LACabeza, halt = desligar
<LACabeza> ah, é isso então
<henri> e no linux eu escrevo smbpasswd -a usuario no terminal certo ?
<sistematico> LACabeza: Por padrão o usuário normal não tem acesso ao programa shutdown que desliga o PC.
<LACabeza> é, vi que tanto o halt, reboot e shutdown ficam no sbin
<LACabeza> vlw xD
<sistematico> LACabeza: O halt que o barna falou funciona tambem, é um atalho pro comando que eu te passei.
<LACabeza> eu conheço os comandos... não sabia do detalhe que só funfa em modo root
<sistematico> henri: Sim, mas eu acho que esse usuário aí tem que existir, de preferência o seu usuário normal.
<henri> e no linux eu escrevo smbpasswd -a usuario no terminal certo ?
<sistematico> Sim, mas muda a palavra usuario, pelo amor de deus.
<sistematico> henri: Tem que ser como root.
<sistematico> You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.
<sistematico> Que medo.
<sistematico> heh
<henri> root é o sudo ?
<sistematico> henri: Sim.
<Pskol> pft
<sistematico> henri: sudo = Super User Do = Super Usuário Faz.
<Pskol> root é o administrador
<sistematico> henri: man sudo
<Pskol> rs
<sistematico> Sempre que não souber um comando use o man.
<sistematico> Isso é a base.
<sistematico> Se não tiver man, comando --help sempre tem.
<sistematico> Ou -h ou -?...
<[kernel]> ae
<[kernel]> sistematico, qualé
<sistematico> Opa!
<sistematico> [kernel]: Bom?
<[kernel]> filet
<[kernel]> formatei
<sistematico> haieahieaehiaea
<sistematico> [kernel]: De novo!?
<sistematico> haheiaheiauehaieae
<[kernel]> e criei as partiçoes lá
<[kernel]> só falta migrar
<sistematico> TOP..
<[kernel]> o /home
<sistematico> [kernel]: Agora vei heim..
<[kernel]> para a partiçao
<sistematico> *vai
<[kernel]> hehehe
<sistematico> [kernel]: Dá um cp -r ou -a
<sistematico> E já era :D
<[kernel]> mais isso só faz copiar
<sistematico> é pô.
<[kernel]> tem que por la no /etc/fstab nao?
<sistematico> Ah!
<[kernel]> pra tudo que eu alterar
<[kernel]> ja alterar na partição
<sistematico> A /home ainda tá na /?
<[kernel]> nao mexer na partiçao /
<[kernel]> sim
<sistematico> Então tem.
<[kernel]> tenho que botar pra reconhecer a particao
<sistematico> /dev/sdalgumacoisa /home defaults 0 1
<[kernel]> isso
<[kernel]> aqui é sda2
<sistematico> Ou algo assim, tem que ler a documentação, faz tempo que eu não mexo nisso.
<[kernel]> /dev/sda2
<sistematico> Depois do defaults, você pode dar uma "tunada" no sistema.
<sistematico> defaults,async
<sistematico> noasync ou coisas do gênero.
<sistematico> Pra não sincronizar os inodes a cada re-escrita.
<[kernel]> vish
<sistematico> Mas isso é coisa pra estudar, eu num manjo muito.
<sistematico> [kernel]: :P
<henri> pergunta, o parametro security  , teria como deixar ele para liberar geral ?
<henri> para qualquer um acessar o pc sem nenhum problema ?
<sistematico> henri: Se eu não me engano é share
<sistematico> security = share
<sistematico> Não tenho certeza, tem que ler a documentação do samba.
<sistematico> henri: Funcionou aí?
<sistematico> henri: Lembrando que a cada alteração no smb.conf tu tem que re-startar o daemon, ok?
<henri> é oque estou fazendo  :P
<sistematico> No seu sistema deve ser algo mais ou menos assim: service smb restart
<sistematico> Ou ainda /etc/init.d/smb restart
<sistematico> force-reload e coisas do gênero.
<henri> mais facil ,reseta o pc (para nabos como eu é mais rapido e simples)
<sistematico> henri: Deu certo?
<sistematico> henri: hahiehaieuaehiaeuaheiae
<sistematico> Noob mode, é dureza heim.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> AOG = Administração Orientada a Gambiarras.
<sistematico> heh
<henri> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> henri: Deu ou num deu pô?
<henri> pra mim é Mr.Noob
<henri> nao ='/
<sistematico> haiehaiehaie
<sistematico> henri: Qual erro que apareceu?
<sistematico> henri: Na máquina que hospeda o samba você criou o usuário igual ao seu com o smbpasswd -a [usuario] ?
<sistematico> henri: Restartou o Samba?
<sistematico> henri: Cola o smb.conf em algum site pra que possa ler.
<sistematico> henri: Vou tentar te ajudar.
<henri> erro aqui  http://imagebin.org/213778
<sistematico> henri: A véio..
<sistematico> Eu tô no console.
<sistematico> Num tem imagem aqui ainda.
<sistematico> haheiiaehieauaehiaeaheia
<henri> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  tendi nada agora
<sistematico> Tô em modo texto, num aparece nada de imagem pra mim.
<henri> sussa
<sistematico> henri: Só texto aqui.
<henri> algum site que hospeda texto de graça ?
<henri> fala ai que coloco na hora
<sistematico> henri: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Tô instalando o Xorg aqui, logo logo já vai ter imagem :D
<henri> paste.ubuntu.com/1005779/  confere ai
<sistematico> henri: #   security = share
<sistematico> Tira o #
<sistematico> Ou é share ou user, aí num tá nenhum dos dois.
<henri> tá assim security = sarhe (tire o #)
<sistematico> henri: Na linha que começa com [homes] descomenta as tres linhas, tira o ; do começo delas.
<sistematico> Num é sarhe, é share.
<henri> errei aqui é share msm
<henri> pera ai
<henri> linha q começa com o que ? pode informar qual parte do samba que está ?
<henri> authentication certo ?
<sistematico> henri: Lá no final tem uma linha com [homes]
<sistematico> Descomenta as 3 linhas.
<sistematico> henri: Vou fazer logout e já volto.
<sistematico> É rapidinho.
<fslima0> I upgrated ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook, and the fans are noiser than normal
<fslima0> and it's not the cpu scaling thing on full throttle
<barna> fslima0, em pt-br?
<henri> i speal english very very bad
<fslima0> oops
<henri> *speak
<fslima0> pensei que estava no #ubuntu lol
<henri> suhsaushuahs
<barna> heehheehehheeh
<henri> cade o sistematico, fiquei enpacado agora, nao entendi nada da ultima ação q ele pediu para fazer
<barna> fslima0, antes de atualizar a fan num fazia barulho?
<fslima0> nao fazia nao
<flayke> que hora sao agora?
<barna> fslima0, o netbook ta com a entrada de ar desosbistruidas?
<barna> henri, ele pediu pra vc descomentar as ultimas linhas né?
<barna> 3 ultimas!
<henri> sim
<barna> henri, sabe qual é o arquivo?
<henri> mas nao entendi quais eram...
<henri> smb.conf  do samba
<barna> só colocar # na frente da linha q ele falow
<barna> *das linhas
<henri> e quais seriam as linhas ?
<barna> <sistematico> henri: Lá no final tem uma linha com [homes]
<barna> foi isso q ele falow!
<henri> em share definitions ?
<henri> achei 1 [homes] vo alterar e ver se dá certo
<henri> alguma boa alma me ajuda a configurar o samba ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005805/  , o que tenho de alterar para que o pc (q usa linux 11 e tem uma pasta com arquivos para compartilhar) permita que alguem com indows xp visualize os arquivos ?
<barna> henri, aki eu só pluguei os pcs, instalei o samba e mandei compartilhar e funfou!
<barna> usando um roteador com dhcp
<henri> sortudo
<barna> uso bastante tb em crossover!
<barna> tem uma conf do ubuntu automatica do ubuntu pra isso! sempre funfa!
<henri> aqui eu tenho de configurar 2 note e tenho de levar ambos na faculdade e explicar para o professor todas as alterações
<barna> henri, tenta o canal #linuxaluda a galera lá fala muito de rede!
<barna> *#linuxajuda
<henri> e o pior é que o professor  ainda vai me obrigar a repetir a explicação para uma sala (de otro urso) q nao entende nada de pc -.-'
<henri> vo ver entao
<barna> :(
<henri> detalhe
<henri> ele deu o trabalho hj pra levar amanha
<barna> ai é osso!
<henri> pior q sim
<henri> como troca de canal ?
<henri> lol, net dos infernos tinha de cair agora ?
<henri> barna
<henri> como troca de canal ?
<barna> diga
<barna> henri, qual programa vc ta usando?
<telec> henri /j #canal
<telec> barna webchat
<henri> usando chrome
<barna> ixi, nunca usei webchat!
<barna> funfa o /j lé?
<barna> *lá?
<telec> geralmente /j funfa em tudo q é lugar
<telec> só testar
<barna> tem uns programas q é /join mas num custa tentar!
<henri> como uso então ?
<telec> henri tenta ... /j #canal ... se nao der /join #canal
<barna> digita onde vc digita o texto pra falar aki, /j #linuxajuda
<barna> pronto, entrou!
<telec> henri ql o problema ... é com samba ?
<barna> telec, ele ta tentando conectar 2 pcs, linux e win com samba e num ta conseguindo!
<telec> geralmente isso é simples
<henri> deixa eu explicar entao
<henri> 2 pc (windows xp e linux 11) , tenho de criar uma pasta no linux , meter arquivo dentro e ativar compartilhamento , e tenho de usar o samba para fazer a conexao
<henri> se eu meter arquivo no xp eu consigo visualizar no linux, mas o contrario nao consigo  ='/
<henri> alguma ideia telec ?
<telec> como vc está tentando acessar do windows
<henri> entro em meus locais de rede >> toda rede > rede microsoft > gso(é o nome da rede)
<henri> e nesta pasta gso (que é o nome da rede) , só mostra uma pasta com os arquivos compartilhados via windows , mas nao os compartilhados via ubuntu
<telec> já tentou acessar direto pelo ip
<telec> ?
<henri> como se faz ? (via windows)
<telec> que windows tá usando ?
<henri> xp
<telec> vai em executar
<telec> e digita //ip
<telec> alias é \\ip
<henri> acabei de lembra, nao posso usar este caminho em meu trabalho
<henri> tem de ser via pasta (qualquer uma)
<telec> mas veja pelo menos se funciona
<henri> da erro
<telec> como tá seu smb.conf
<henri> qual parte
<telec> posta seu smb.conf todo num pastebin
<henri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005839/
<Monarquista> barna: vai nana... :F
<Monarquista> :D
<henri> kkkk
<telec> henri qual a pasta vc quer compartilhar no linux
<Pskol> alguem mais ai alem de mim tem GVT aqui?
<Monarquista> eu quero, mas, ela não gosta d epobres... :P
<Pskol> pq a GVT ta uma bosta
<Pskol> ta fazeno trafic shapping nos torrents
<henri> telec: é uma da area de trabalho
<Pskol> tenho 5 mega pra nada
<Pskol> so pra ler emails.. kkkk
<Monarquista> AHSUHAUSHAS
 * Monarquista brasil, um pais de todos...
<henri> pskol usa speedy, é lento mas não tem limites =D
<Pskol> aqui nao tem speedy, graças a deusss
<henri> o_O
<henri> vei
<telec> gvt nao tem limites
<henri> tenho um speedy de 4 Mb q funciona como 12Mb
 * Monarquista a do Pskol tem... ;P
<Pskol> henri, cara vc eh sortudo entao
<henri> e nos torrent pega no mínimo 200kb/s (dependendo do seeder)
<telec> aqui tenho 10Mbps da gvt
<telec> sem limite nenhum
<henri> e olha q moro a uns 20km da central
<Pskol> trabalhava numa empresa que tinha speedy em uma das filaiis ai pra sao paulo
<Pskol> e caia direto
<henri> speedy nem cai mais agora
<Pskol> telec, de q regiao vc eh?
<telec> Pskol centro oeste mt
<paladinn> nossa
<paladinn> é vivo agora
<paladinn> todo mundo q tem speedy fala q ta zuadoo
<Pskol> telec, poise sou de ms
<Pskol> E AQUI TA UMA MERDA
<telec> vixi ...
<telec> eu nem sei em ... no momento to pela Net
<Pskol> to com uns torrents aqui baixando a 30kbs
<Pskol> 30
<telec> trafic shaping ferrado em
<telec> ou então foi algum cabo submarino
<Pskol> nao passa de 100 kbs
<Pskol> juntando 3
<henri> telec , entendeu minha duvida?  tenho uma pasta na area de trabalho do linux, e tenho de ver os arquivos da pasta via windows xp usando samba (tenho de acessar pelas pastas )
<henri> como faz?
<telec> henri era bom especificar pro samba saber oq vc quer compartilhar
<henri> como faço ?
<henri> sou nabo de primeira em relaçao ao linux
<telec> henri abre o arquivo de conf
<henri> aberto
<telec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005844/
<telec> cola isso lá
<telec> apaga tudo q tiver lá
<telec> e cola isso
<telec> e altera ... conforme oq vc precisa
<henri> entao só tenho de alterar o workgroup e o valid user?
<telec> vc tem q alterar o workgroup
<telec> security definir pra share
<telec> path colocar um caminho valido de diretorio
<henri> o caminho é : pasta pessoal > area de trabalho > diretorio
<henri> como ficaria ?
<telec> vc tem que ver o caminho
<henri> sou nabo de primeira em relaçao ao linux
<telec> /home/usuario/blabla/bla/bla
<telec> vc tem q saber o caminho completo do local
<JavaNunes> ola vagabundas
<paladinn> vou dormir rapa boa noite ai pra quem fica
<JavaNunes> alguem quer tentar entrar no meu computador alienigena hoje?
<henri> home/usuario/areadetrabalho/diretorio ? é isso ?
<telec> é ... vc tem q ver certinho como está ai
<barna> JavaNunes, respeito por favor!
<JavaNunes> cala a tua boca barna, mulher puta
<henri> como eu falaria area de trabalho pra colocar no caminho do arquivo
<JavaNunes> aff que pergunta mal formulada
<henri> pelo menos não chego chingando
<henri> mas va lá
<henri> no samba tenho de especificar o caminho do arquivo que irei compartilhar
<JavaNunes> ? xingando
<henri> no meu caso está
<JavaNunes> no samba eu especifico pasta seu burro
<JavaNunes> nao arquivo ahahaahhahaah
<JavaNunes> [pasta]
<JavaNunes> path= /home/gay/Desktop
<IdleOne> JavaNunes: that is enough.
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<henri> e comoeu faço para acessar a pasta via windows xp?
<Monarquista> JavaNunes: mas diga ai java como se tem passado veinho...?! :)
 * Monarquista ficou timido derrepente... :p RSRSRSR
<[kernel]> lol
<Monarquista> JavaNunes: to saido em, cansado man, vou dormir, vai falar nada mais não...!?
<henri> salvaram o meu trabalho e me garantiram um 10 ^^
<barna> henri, rolou?
<henri_> sim barna
<henri_> rolou de boa agora
<henri_> pena que pede senha -.-
<Monarquista> barna: to saindo man, boa noite pra ti e pra você senhor JavaNunes nada de odio no core, barna é aqui é doutor, chegado de todo mundo, não distrata prata d acasa man, paz e amor e muito todinho valeu seu moço?! Bom dia a todos e até!
<henri_> bom dia ???????????  nem é 1 da manha
<barna> falow Monarquista
<barna> boa noite!
<henri_> mas de qualquer forma boa noite aos pacientes que me ajudaram
<henri_> sei que sou chato e acima de tudo nabo :P
<barna> henri_, de boa kra! tamo aki pra ajudar, encinar e aprender!
<barna> *ensinar
<henri_> thanks
<henri_> proxima duvida venho chatear a todos novamente
<henri_> :P
<barna> :)
<telec> 14 reais o metro do rg213!
<henri_> aqui nem tem metro....
<henri_> mas por 3 conto tu anda num busao publico de qualidade :)
<telec> henri_ vc é de que pais
<henri_> brasil > sp > interior
<henri_> tá achando que sou europeu é ?
<telec> ué ...
<telec> busão publico de qualidade ...
<telec> só pode tá em outro pais ...
<henri_> nem
<henri_> depende da cidade que tu vai
 * barna ta rachando de rir!
<henri_> na minha o busão tá sempre limpo e tem no máximo 6 anos de uso, só falta um ar-condicionado e gps pra saber onde o busao tá  :)
<henri_> ai nunca mais perco o onibus e nem gasto grana em carro
<telec> aqui passa onibus de 1 em 1h ... busão cheio, fedido, tudo arrebentado ... mas custa só 2,70
 * Monarquista O.o
<barna> henri_, ele tava falando metro em medida! não metrô de transporte!
<henri_> a tah, mas o assunto tomou outro rumo :)
<barna> :)
<barna> telec, henri_ donde vcs são?
<Monarquista> vou  sair que to vemndo coisas aqui já... :P
<telec> barna MT
<henri_> sai mesmo ou fica quietinho lendo ?
 * Monarquista 0.o
<telec> 5,1 pra 8,4 ...
<telec> oq vai dar ...
<telec> 5,1/100
<telec> 0,051 por metro
<henri_> nao entendi a conta entao fico quieto
<henri_> matematica é comigo se quiser ajuda.... (só nao exagera)
<telec> porra 0,51 dB em 10 metros =\
 * Monarquista :O
<telec> vamo ve quanto vai sobrar de potencia
 * Monarquista dormir NOW
<telec> mas que .......
<telec> só sobra 35W dos 45
<telec> 1W por metro quase
<henri_> isso aí é conta de que ?
<telec> to tentando calcular quanto vai sair de potencia pra antena se eu trocar o cabo
<henri_> é melhor se o valor for alto ou baixo?
<telec> quanto mais potencia sair melhor né
<telec> entra 45 e sai 35 eu to perdendo
<henri_> faz entrar 35 e sair 45
<barna> telec, antena d q?
<telec> barna rádio ... vhf
<barna> hummmm
<henri_> vai pelo principio : nada é perfeito, se a perda for menor que 5% tá excelente
<henri_> se passar dos 5%... aí fode
<barna> meu pai mora na zona rual, ele usa "3g" usou anter externa com um cabo parecido! mas num rolou por perda de sinal!
<telec> =\\
<barna> trocou por cabo usb com repetidor! funfou legal!
<telec> atualmente sai 45W do transmissor e chega 29 na antena
<telec> cabo rg58
<henri_> na capital sao paulo tu não usa cabo, só precisa de uma antena recptora pra receber a absurda quantidade de sinal existente
<henri_> boa noite a todos
<henri_> caminha tá me chamando e acabei o trabalho ^^
<barna> falow henri_
<telec> =)
<barna> boa noite
<henri_> amanha eu passo pra dizer a nota (se o psor falar)
<henri_> e mais uma vez: vlw por audar
<henri_> *ajudar
<telec> good night
<OliveiraBorges> exit
<Celso> bom dia
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> estou com um problema na barra do unity do 12.04
<galvao> antigamente quando abria mais de uma janela do chromium
<galvao> ao tocar no icone na barra unity ela mostrava minimizada quantas janelas estavao abertas
<galvao> e agora nao mais
<galvao> como resolver isso?
<RodrigO23> Bom dia pessoal
<paladinn> bom dia o/ hj é sexta !
<[kernel]> ae o/
<RodrigO23> aeeeeeeeeeee
<RodrigO23> fala aew paladinn, [kernel]
<Birex> bom dia
<Birex> alguem sabe de um comando em linux que retorne a data e a hora de um arquivo?
<illuminarch> bom dia
<Celso> illuminarch: bom dia
<illuminarch> Celso tudo bom ?
<Celso> joinha
<illuminarch> Celso ja deu uma sacada no kernel 3.4 ?
<Celso> illuminarch: ainda nao
<illuminarch> Celso pena
<illuminarch> queria feedback
<Celso> illuminarch: costumo seguir as atualizações do sistema
<illuminarch> mas digo ler
<illuminarch> nao chegou a ver nada ?
<illuminarch> usa ubuntu ?
<Celso> illuminarch: tem algumas materias falando desse kernel
<Celso> uso
<Celso> 12.04
<illuminarch> lts ?
<illuminarch> server ?
<Celso> desktop
<illuminarch> ok
<illuminarch> semestral certo ?
<Celso> isso
<Celso> illuminarch: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-kernel-linux-3-4-ubuntu.html#.T7-cvnggq00
<illuminarch> Celso na verdade quero feedback
<illuminarch> principalmente a area de multimedia
<Celso> illuminarch: esta pensando em compilar o kernel ativando opção do sound?
<illuminarch> nao
<Celso> faz muito tempo que nao mexo com kernel
<Celso> rsrsrs
<Celso> o ultimo kernel que compilei senao me engano foi no slackware 9.0
<illuminarch> Celso veja o pvt
<illuminarch> please
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> alguem ai sabe configurar o proftpd?
<Celso> RodrigO23: precisa editar o proftps.conf
<Celso> proftpd.conf
<Celso> faz tempo que mexi com ele,mas é bem bacana
<Celso> RodrigO23:  http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/ftp-no-ubuntu-em-de-passos/
<RodrigO23> sabe celso, no caso eu preciso acessar a pasta /var/www
<Celso> é seguro dar acesso via ftp a pasta do apache?
<RodrigO23> eh que eh so pra mim mesmo
<RodrigO23> na minha rede
<Celso> ai teria que setar esse diretorio no proftpd.conf
<RodrigO23> ja fiz isso, mas como que eu crio um usuario
<RodrigO23> no caso
<RodrigO23> o mesmo que eu uso no servidor
<RodrigO23> eu logo no ubuntu server como rodrigo
<RodrigO23> precisaria usar o adduser?
<Celso> RodrigO23: vixe...ai eu não sei não omi
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<Celso> sim e dar as permissoes
<RodrigO23> ahhhh entendi
<RodrigO23> entao esse comando nao adiciona usuario no linux
<RodrigO23> mas sim no ftp?
<Celso> pelo que está na explicação dele é só pra acesso ftp
<RodrigO23> brigadao celso vou tstar
<Celso> RodrigO23: pelo visto roda um servidor
<Celso> eu sou desktop user e mexi com o proftpd por curiosidade
<Celso> mas espero que de certo ai
<RodrigO23> ahh sim
<RodrigO23> eu toh rodando um servidor
<RodrigO23> de testes
<RodrigO23> ja volto
<mvrech> ola
<mvrech> alguem ae?
<telec> falae mvrech
<mvrech> telec
<mvrech> eu to instalando uma package
<mvrech> que para instalar precisa de outra
<mvrech> que precisa de outra
<mvrech> que precisa da primeira
<mvrech> eh um ciclo infinito
<mvrech> nunca vou chegar a nada assim
<mvrech> como vou instalar a ultima se preciso ter a primeira?
<telec> mvrech ql pacote
<mvrech> libgnome32
<mvrech> que pede
<mvrech> gnome-bin
<mvrech> que pede
<mvrech> aliaz
<mvrech> ao contrario
<telec> mvrech como vc tá tentando instalar ?
<mvrech> to baixando no ubuntu hardy
<telec> pq vc nao usa apt-get install libgnome32
<mvrech> perae
<mvrech> pq nao tem
<telec> ?
<mvrech> nao tem a libgnome32
<mvrech> to pelo bt
<telec> apt-get update
<mvrech> root@bt:~# apt-get install libgnome32
<mvrech> Reading package lists... Done
<mvrech> Building dependency tree
<mvrech> Reading state information... Done
<mvrech> E: Couldn't find package libgnome32
<mvrech> jah dei update
<mvrech> to pelo amd64
<mvrech> acha melhor trocar para i863?
<telec> tenta libgnome64 ;x
<IdleOne> libgnome-desktop-3-2
<mvrech> mais a que eu preciso eh a 32
<mvrech> pq eu to tentando installar um programa .deb
<mvrech> ai ele solts
<telec> q programa é mvrech
<IdleOne> ah, ia32-libs
<mvrech> dependency is not satisfiable: libgnome32
<mvrech> telec cheops-ng
<Rudolf> http://www.techtudo.com.br/jogos/noticia/2012/05/jogador-morre-apos-jogar-diablo-3-por-3-dias-seguidos.html
<mvrech> eai telec alguma ideia?
<telec> mvrech acha a lib no apt-get
<mvrech> ia32-libs
<mvrech> isso da pra dar upgrade
<mvrech> como eh?
<mvrech> apt-get upgrade ia32-libs
<mvrech> ??
<telec> acho q isso é outra coisa
<mvrech> hm
<mvrech> nao tem outro jeito?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: Tou aprendendo a usar o git
<Creto> mvrech: não acho essa lib no packages ubuntu
<mvrech> Creto, soh achei ela no hard :/
<Creto> pois é e está usando o precise?
<mvrech> nao, nem sei o que eh
<Creto> qual o ubuntu você está usando porque achei esse pacote para o 12.04
<Creto> mvrech: qual ubuntu usa?
<mvrech> estou usando o backtrack
<Creto> hum mas não é baseado no ubuntu?
<mvrech> eh
<Creto> pois é mas em qual versão
<mvrech> eh acho que 10.10
<Creto> digite isso no terminal cat /etc/lsb-release
<mvrech> 10.04
<Creto> certo agora a pergunta você precisa instalar essa lib?
<mvrech> preciso para poder instalar um programa
<Creto> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Creto> assim tudo junto com espaço e ponto e virgula
<mvrech> ta
<mvrech> jah tem o ia32-libs
<Creto> pois há esse pacote para Lucid Lynx
<mvrech> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<Creto> e qual falta
<mvrech> libgnome32
<Creto> o mesmo comando apenas com libgnome32 no final
<mvrech> E: Couldn't find package libgnome32
<mvrech> root
<barna> eu preciso fazer upload pro youtube diariamente, alguem sabe como limitar a velocidade do upload pra ele num sugar toda a internet???
<Creto> mvrech: perai que to vendo aqui
<mvrech> ok
<Creto> mvrech: mas diga qual programa quer instalar
<Creto> e outra pergunta o nome do pacote é apenas libgnome32 pois veja aqui http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=libgnome&search_on=name&distro=53&arch=32-bit
<mvrech> eh apenas libgnome32
<mvrech> o programa eh o cheops-ng
<mvrech> peguei a package do libsgnome32 apenas
<mvrech> mais pedia como requerimento a do
<mvrech> gnome-libs-data
<mvrech> que pedia a do gnome-bin
<mvrech> que pedia a do libsgnome
<mvrech> 32
<mvrech> de novo
<Creto> qual programa pede isso?
<mvrech> cheops-ng
<mvrech> baixei ele pra ubuntu aqui
<Creto> baixou de onde? pelo terminal?
<mvrech> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/cheops-ng.1.html
<mvrech> baixei por aqui
<mvrech> aliaz
<mvrech> nao foi por ai nao
<Creto> você para o gutsy para o lucid
<mvrech> mais ai onde eu baixei
<mvrech> da no mesmo arquivo
<mvrech> do link que te mandei
<Creto> mvrech estou olhando lá mas como disse era para voce preferir instalar pelo terminal que busca todas as dependencias
<mvrech> eeh mais nao tem no apt-get
<Creto> to vendo aqui algum meio de lhe auxiliar
<mvrech> ok
<mvrech> to procurando tambem
<mvrech> achei um execute.sh
<Creto> veja se isso pode te ajudar http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Cheops-uma-otima-ferramenta-de-rede
<Creto> e neste artigo diz que distros derivadas do Debian instala-se via apt-get
<mvrech> sim jah vi esse tutorial
<mvrech> todos os links estao offs
<mvrech> da instalacao
<mvrech> e o apt-get nao funfou
<Creto> mvrech: leu isso no tuto
<mvrech> vou tentar baixar do fonte direto
<mvrech> http://cheops-ng.sourceforge.net/
<Creto> Para acionar o suporte ao GNOME, adicione a opção "--enable-gnome" no comando "./configure".
<mvrech> isso nao li
<barna> alguem sabe usar o trickle??? ou como configura-lo?  (limitador de banda de internet)
<Creto> pois acho que o que faltou
<Creto> foi isso
<barna> ae, funfou! valeu pela ajuda galera!
<paladinn> valeu nada, paga o dizimo do canal que ta firmeza !
<Creto> dizimo?
<OliveiraBorges> Quais podem ser os problemas para eu nao conseguir conecntar na porta 25 atraves do telnet
<zowsz> qual é melhor pra site google ou  webnode?
<paladinn> OliveiraBorges fw
<OliveiraBorges> paladinn: fw ?
<paladinn> alguem tem o crack do windows 7 ?
<zowsz> sla nunca uso windows
<paladinn> ops
<paladinn> malz galera
<paladinn> nossa
<paladinn> perguntei no canal errado
<paladinn> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Celso> vdd
<paladinn> me perdoem
<paladinn> caraca se eu fosse um assassino, com certeza mataria a pessoa errada kkkk
<mvrech> claro pq se voce for comparar um erro voce temq ue se imaginar como um assassino
<paladinn> sim
<zowsz> algm aki manja de webnode?
<OliveiraBorges> Quais podem ser os problemas para eu nao conseguir conecntar na porta 25 atraves do telnet
<paladinn> firewall
<paladinn> login!=senha
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu to tentando localmente
<OliveiraBorges> telnet localhost 25
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu pude perceber que a porta 25 nao esta ativa
<OliveiraBorges> e o postfix tb n
<OliveiraBorges> o que pode estar acontecendo ? o postfix reinicia normalmente
<OliveiraBorges> paladinn:  no /var/log/mail.log esta falando que a minha permissao esta negada, como posso resolver ?
<linuxsca> Ola sou novo no Ubuntu, e descobri esse chat através do Ubuntu Wiki, então oi para todos...
<barna> linuxsca, Seja Bem Vindo!
<linuxsca> Obrigado...
<paladinn> ola
<OliveiraBorges> linuxsca: ola
<[kernel]> barna,
<[kernel]> pvt ae irmao
<barna> ok
<linuxsca> Gostaria de tirar uma duvida, alguém sabe usar o programa Chillispot?
<barna> linuxsca, pra q serve esse programa?
<linuxsca> Eu tenho internet a cabo e gostaria de usar minha placa de rede sem fio como se fosse um roteador...
<linuxsca> Olha eu so sei que ele é um compartilhador de ponto de acesso...
<paladinn> hum
<barna> linuxsca, qual versão do ubuntu?
<linuxsca> 12.04
<barna> linuxsca, massa! é bem facil!
<barna> linuxsca, ali perto do relogio (lado esquerdo ensima) tem o icone de conexão a internet certo?
<barna> clica nele e clica em "Criar nova rede sem fio"
<barna> preenche os campos e ta criado!
<linuxsca> Sei mas eu escolho o modo infraestrutura ou ad-hoc.
<barna> linuxsca, ta perguntando isso?
<linuxsca> Sim...
<barna> linuxsca, me fala exatamente os passos q vc seguiu
<barna> linuxsca, ta ai?
<linuxsca> Olha se ajuda eu sei que no Windows, para fazer o que eu quero é so criar uma rede adhoc, e fazer uma conexão de ponte entre a conexão com fio já existente e a rede adhoc, e pronto, agora no Ubuntu tudo que sei é que me indicaram o chillispot...
<barna> linuxsca, eu num to usando o mesmo ubuntu que vc, por isso to fazendo de cabeça o processo!
<linuxsca> Estou...
<barna> linuxsca, eu faço isso direto no meu notebook!
<barna> conecto ele no 3g e uso a wireless pra compartilhar a conexão com outros notes!
<linuxsca> Com Ubuntu?
<barna> sim, não uso windows a 3 anos!
<barna> linuxsca, eu faço do jeito q te falei, clico no icone de rede (perto do relogio), e clico em criar nova rede sem fio
<barna> nome da rede: barna | segurança: (eu desabilito pq to em casa e num tem problema), clico em criar e pronto!
<barna> todo mundo entra na internet!
<linuxsca> Olha se eu entendi bem, barna você falou 3g, então você compartilha uma internet que já é sem fio, não é?
<barna> mas eu conecto no 3g pelo minimodem (no meu caso, meu celular)
<barna> por isso a wireless ta livre!
<barna> ja fiz muito tb, conectar na internet pela wireless e re-distribuir a internet pro fio!
<linuxsca> Entendi você a opção ancorar do seu celular? Você usa seu celular como moldem...
<barna> sim, mas aki no ubuntu é MUITO mais simples!
<barna> lembro q no win era maior zica, tinha q ficar clicando em um monte de coisas.
<barna> aki é só mandar criar outra dere e ele compartilha!
<barna> *rede
<linuxsca> No meu caso minha internet é com fio...
<linuxsca> Calma ai acho que estou começando a intender...
<barna> ok, eu acredito que va fazer o mesmo!
<linuxsca> Então é so criar uma rede sem fio, no modo infraestrutura e compartilhar?
<barna> NAO
<barna> linuxsca, ja te falei 2x como fazer! é super simples, esquece a porcaria do windows!
<paladinn> kkkkkkk
 * barna pede desculpa, está estressado!
<linuxsca> Olha e que eu já segui tantos tutorias, que acho que fiquei enbriagado com tantas informações, me desculpa...
<barna> linuxsca, ok, vamos tentar manter a calma!
<barna> linuxsca, depois do ubuntu 11.04 as coisas ficaram muito mais simples!
<barna> num tem q compartilhar mais a conexão
<barna> é só criar a rede sem fio q ele ja vai compartilhar p/ vc!
<barna> entendeu? simples!
<linuxsca> Ham...
<linuxsca> Vou fazer como você disse...
<barna> na verdade acho q falei bestei, no ubuntu 10.04 ja era assim!
<barna> o 9.04 q tinha que compartilhar!
<barna> linuxsca, fica esperto na hora de ler tuturial pra ver a data q ele foi escrito, pq muita coisas nos ultimos tempos!
<barna> procura sempre tutorial da versão do ubuntu que vc ta usando!
<linuxsca> Entendi...
<barna> :)
<linuxsca> Olha eu fiz o que você disse, estou tentando acessar a rede que criei...
<Birex> alguem sabe de um comando em linux que retorne a data e a hora de um arquivo?
<barna> Birex, o comando eu num sei, mas vc pode descubrir digitando man ls e lendo o conteudo
<barna> linuxsca, rolou?
<Celso> Birex não seria ls -la ?
<linuxsca> barna, Estou vendo, mas apareceu fora de intervalo no meu celular, você sabe o que é isso?
<barna> nops!
<barna> linuxsca, vc quer acessar a wireless do celular?
<linuxsca_> barna, Oi caiu o sistema mas já voltei...
<Birex> eu queria colocar dentro de uma funcao em um script
 * barna foi tomar banho, ja volta
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> ai não seu
<Celso> sei
<Celso> nao sei programar
<Celso> acho que só meu despertador
<Celso> isso que dá matar aula
<Celso> ate tentei mexer com shell script
<Celso> mas preciso me dedicar mais
<linuxsca_> barna, Ok então se ela votar, diz que eu deixei essa mensagem, a maioria dos meus amigos estão na minha atual operadora de celular, e meu celular made camelo e de um chip só, então eu evito ao maximo usar outra operadora, e a que eu uso no dia-a-dia o preço de pacotes de internet é de matar...
<linuxsca_> Já volto...
<paladinn> q dureza
<linuxsca> Voltei...
<barna> linuxsca, rolou compartilhar a internet?
<barna> [kernel], ta ai kra?
<linuxsca> Estou...
<linuxsca> barna, Então você viu a minha explicação, do porque quero usar wireless no celular?
<barna> sim sim!
<barna> mas funcionou?
<linuxsca> Esta dando fora de intervalo, e não abre as paginas da internet...
<barna> linuxsca, vc ta usando algum tipo de senha na wireless?
<linuxsca> Acabei de deixa-la aberta...
<linuxsca> Vou testar de novo...
<barna> ok
<linuxsca> barna, Estou quase desistindo...
<barna> linuxsca, vc num tem um comp com wireless pra testar?
<barna> pra saber se a conf do comp ou do cel?
<linuxsca> Esta dando fora de intervalo...
<linuxsca> barna, Só tenho um PC, se eu tivesse mas de um acho que já tinha comprado um roteador...
<barna> linuxsca, com o win vc conseguiu fazer?
<linuxsca> Não, migrei de vez para o Ubuntu...
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<linuxsca> barna, ?
<barna> oi
<barna> linuxsca, fala
<linuxsca> Mudando de assunto alguém saber dizer como fazer o Ubuntu 12.04 iniciar corretamente?
<barna> linuxsca, como assim? ta dando erro??? qual???
<linuxsca> Tive que colocar a opção iniciar automaticamente, pois ao iniciar o Ubuntu, ele não mostra a tela de login (para escolher o usuario) meu monitor fica fora de frequencia...
<barna> agora sim da pra ter ideia do seu problema!
<barna> linuxsca, desculpa, mas essa eu num vou poder te ajudar!
<barna> num to usando o mesmo ubuntu que vc!
<linuxsca> Hum, qual você usa?
<barna> ubuntu studio!
<barna> ele usa outra interface grafica, chama xfce!
<linuxsca> Hum...
<RodrigO23> galerinha
<barna> blz RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> como eu consigo configurar o proftpd
<linuxsca> barna, Entendi eu acho que é a resolução, pois quando eu instalei o Ubuntu, não exibia nada nesse meu monitor, ai eu diminui a resolução e resolveu boa parte, mas não sei se dá para diminuir a resolução de todo Ubuntu...
<omelete> da pra setar uma resolução lá no boot
<RodrigO23> blz barna
<linuxsca> omelete, Como?
<omelete> linuxsca,  eu nunca usei o grub2
<omelete> tem q procura algum tutorial de como fzr isso por ele
<linuxsca> Intendi...
<omelete> mas a resolução está mudando? ou matem a msm durante o boot?
<linuxsca> A resolução não muda pois depois que eu configurei a mesma em um munitor mais moderno, e iniciei no monitor que estou usando, só não exibe a tela de login, e quando olho nas configurações de monitor a resolução é a mesma...
<linuxsca> omelete, /
<linuxsca> omelete, ?
<omelete> to por fora do ubuntu
<omelete> grub 2, acho q usa outro login manager agora
<linuxsca> Ok...
<xGrind> alguem ja viu o novo gerenciador de login do mint?
<omelete> linuxsca,  é o LightDM vc sabe?
<linuxsca> omelete, não, poderia me explicar...
<[kernel]> barna, deu certo parceiro
<[kernel]> :D
<[kernel]> :D
<omelete> linuxsca,  tem q ver qual login manger está rodando, se iniciou
<linuxsca> omelete, Desculpe mas sou iniciante, não entendi...
<omelete> linuxsca,  mas vc consegue fazer o login, o sistema inicia? ou fica numa tela preta?
<barna> [kernel], massa!
<linuxsca> Então sim porque eu coloquei para iniciar automaticamente sem pedir senha...
<barna> omelete, quando ele instalou deu algum erro no (gdm se é esse q o unity usa), dai ele colocou em automatico! provavelmente erro de resolução de tela!
<linuxsca> barna, eu acho que é isso mesmo...
<omelete> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ou gdm da reconfigurar
<omelete> tem q ver qual está sendo usado
<linuxsca> omelete, Como faço isso...
<omelete> pelo terminal
<linuxsca> Com qual comando?
<geowany> boa noite
<OliveiraBorges> boa
<barna> boa
<geowany> o que estão achando do 12.04?
<barna> 12.04 + xfce ta um avião!
<geowany> eu estou no unity mesmo
<geowany> acostumei
<geowany> tudo funcionando redondo (menos o maldito flash)
<barna> num consegui usar ele por nada nesse mundo!
<barna> geowany, http://sejalivre.org/guia-completo-de-pos-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-unity-gnome-codecs-java-flash-e-etc/
<geowany> barna, o flash já está instalado
<geowany> mas todos sabemos que é uma porcaria necessária kkkk
<geowany> barna, xfce amadureceu muito
<geowany> eu gosto do xfce
<barna> kra, to gostando muito dele!
<geowany> barna, já tinha usado ele antes?
<barna> ainda prefiria o gnome 2.x, mas.....
<barna> não, primeira vez
<geowany> a primeira vez que instalei o xfce foi no debian etch
<geowany> barna, rapaz...eu não consegui engolir o gnome 2...tentei usar ele, mas não gostei
<barna> gnome 2????
<barna> oloko
<barna> tava usando o q antes do unity?
<geowany> barna, xfce no debian
<barna> hummm!
<barna> eu gostava do gnome 2, mas ele foi abandonado......
<geowany> voltei pro ubuntu no final do ano passado
<barna> o 3 num consegui usar tb, alem de achar ele muito pesado!
<geowany> barna, hein, mas tem um projeto né...pros saudosistas
<geowany> baseado no gnome2
<geowany> acho que é matte o nome..algo assim
<barna> fall-back
<barna> o mate é da mint
<barna> rodando ensima do fall-back
<barna> se num me engano!
<geowany> "The MATE Desktop Environment is a fork of GNOME 2 that aims to provide an attractive and intuitive desktop to Linux users using traditional metaphors." (Wiki Arch)
<barna> mas é pesado pq roda ensima do gnome 3 e num é muito personalizavel!
<barna> pelo menos num era quando testei!
<geowany> eu to é na merda aqui
<barna> pq?
<geowany> meu hd queimou, troquei de hd
<geowany> era de 500gb e fui pra 80gb por emergencia
<geowany> ai deixei meu backup no hd externo
<barna> putz!
<geowany> comprei outro pc com hd de 500
<geowany> mas particionei 80Gb pra / e não posso voltar o backup full
<geowany> eu uso rsync pra sincronizar os dados entre o hd externo e o da maquina
<barna> :(
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  Fala rodrigao
<alvaro_> poderiam me explicar, como faço a "calibração de cores" de um monitor de LED, no Ubuntu 12.04?
<barna> alvaro_, pesquisando! 1 seg
<barna> alvaro_, lembro q o 12.04 tinha um "painel de controle" (num lembro o nome dele ao certo) lá eu acho q tinha!
<barna> eu num to no 12.04 agora pra ver!
<xGrind> barna, acho que é configurações avançadas do gnome
<barna> tipo isso!
<barna> to no 10.04 agora!
<barna> e meu 12.04 ta com xfce!
<alvaro_> Barna, instalei as extensões "gnome-color-manager", "argyll" e Libxss1" mas não aconteceu nada, ficou na mesma
<barna> deixa eu ir lá pro 12.04, só 1 seg!
<alvaro_> meu monitor é um Philips 196 V de LED, tem só 15 dias de uso
<barna> aki no gerenciador de configurações do 12.04 + xfce num tem nada, mas acredito ser diferente do unity!
<farofa> boa noite, primeiros passos depois da instalação do ubuntu 12, alguém pode me dar umas luzes?
<barna> farofa, http://sejalivre.org/guia-completo-de-pos-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-unity-gnome-codecs-java-flash-e-etc/
<alvaro_> barna, seu ubuntu tá igual ao meu, referente a calibração de cores :O
<barna> kra, to usando monitor de led tb. aki ta blz as cores!
<omelete> isso muda no monitor tb ñ?
<alvaro_> barna, uma pergunta esse calibrador dá muita diferença em monitores de LED ou não?
<H3ruS> Opa
<H3ruS> boa noite
<barna> alvaro_, faz muito tempo q num calibro meu monitor, mas lembro de no unity ter algo!
<barna> eu ia mudar umas partições agora e instalar um 12.04 com unity só pra testes, mas ta caindo um temporal aki!
<barna> to na bateria agora! ta caindo raio pra kraio!
<Soares> alguem pode me ajudar
<alvaro_> vixi
<Soares> preciso atualizar o flash player porem nao sei o comando
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<H3ruS> or .... apt-get flash-player update
<H3ruS> barna: relaxa .... raio nao faz nada
<H3ruS> =)
<barna> só se cair no poste da frente de casa e quimar a minha placa mãe!
<alvaro_> Barna, se for só essa placa rsrsrs
<Soares> obrigado vou tentar
<Azize> Olá Pessoal, boa noite.
<barna> kra ja perdi 4 comps por raio! num arrisco mais!
<Azize> Habilitei o Desktop Sharing na versão 12.04 para poder acessar remotamente pelo VNC.
<Soares> tipo o segundo comando nao rolou
<Azize> E quando conecto aparece apenas uma tela preta.
<Soares> o primeiro funfou mas nao baixou nada
<Azize> Na versão 10.10 isso funciona perfeitamente.
<Soares> nao esta saindo som liem um forum que é o flash player
<Soares> sera que é mesmo
<Soares> ?
<barna> Soares, da play num mp3 ai, ve se sai som!
<Azize> Será que alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<Soares> ta vou testar
<H3ruS> Soares: o flash atualiza normal com o sistema acredito eu
<H3ruS> se voce usa o chrome
<H3ruS> ele atualiza normal
<H3ruS> nao precisa atualizar com comando
<Soares> ele estava funcionando normal, ai entrei em um site e gerou uma mensagem informando que deveria atualizar o flash ai baixei e instalei depois disso nunca mais voltou a pegar o som
<alvaro_> Não seria bug do flash
<Soares> entao em todo caso como deleto o rrflash player e instalo novamentte ?
<Known_problems> uso o ubuntu 10.10, x64, quando tento acessar terminais via VNC, hora vem hora vai, trava meu note todo. mais so quando usa o cliente VNC.  alguem passa por isso?
<alvaro_> barna estás aí ainda?
<barna> sim
<alvaro_> e a chuva?
<Known_problems> no mesmo note, via Debian x86,  naum ocorre.
<alvaro_> Boa noite, barna, agradeço por tentar me ajudar :)
<barna> começando a parar de chover!
<barna> ja ja ligo na tomada d novo!
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-26
<barna> ping
<barna> compz ta rodando blz no 12.04 com unity?
<barna> ei lasjsdfs pq vc fica entrando e caindo o tempo todo?
<linuxsca> Tem alguém online essa hora?
<barna> o kra entra, pergunta e sai!
<barna> te contar viu!
<MarconM> poxa
<xGrind> kk
<MarconM> finalmente consegui configurar samba public
<MarconM> ta loco .....
<MarconM> >.<
<OliveiraBorges> Parabens, rs
<xGrind> MarconM, noob *_*
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> agorou eu vou configurar no OpenBSD com torrent for terminal \o\
<MarconM> xGrind: baitola =)
<MPolitano> alguém já consertou a data do ubuntu 12???
<MPolitano> boa noite...
<barna> MPolitano, q data?
<barna> boa
<MPolitano> invalid UTF-8
<OliveiraBorges> Qual erro pode estar acontecendo para eu nao conseguir conecntar na poorta 25 pelo telnet
<MPolitano> por causa do sábado??? é verdade???
<xGrind> MPolitano, ve se te ajuda http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/02/corrigindo-o-relogio-do-xubuntu_06.html
<MPolitano> e quando as linhas são diferente do que os tutorias falam???o que fazer??? testar??? e se der m erda???
<xGrind> MPolitano, diferentes onde?
<MPolitano> no tutorial  depois do comando aparecem algumas linhas no meu aparecem muito mais linhas...
<MPolitano> apago a porra toda???
<MPolitano> resolvido...
<MPolitano> é só desmarcar o dia da semana...
<mvrech> alguem ae???
<barna> eu
<mvrech> barna
<mvrech> pode me ajudar?
<barna> mvrech, num sei! não qual o seu problema!
<barna> *não sei
<mvrech> eu coloquei o repositorio universe do ubuntu no backtrack
<mvrech> e recebi o seguinte erro
<mvrech> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<mvrech> E: Error occurred while processing wine1.0 (NewVersion1)
<mvrech> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages
<mvrech> W: Unable to munmap
<mvrech> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<barna> ixxi! pera um pouco
<mvrech> ok
<barna> mvrech, ele ta falando  Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value
<barna> pelo q entendi vc tem q almentar o cache do apt
<barna> mas num me pergunte como fazer isso!
<mvrech> ok
<mvrech> kkkkkkkkk
<mvrech> barna resolvi
<mvrech> fiz assim
<mvrech> apt-get clean
<mvrech> depois
<mvrech> dei gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mvrech> e lah eu escrevi
<mvrech> APT::Cache-Limit “10000000″;
<barna> massa!
<mvrech> ops
<mvrech> o caminho foi
<mvrech> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<mvrech> aliaz
<mvrech> nao deu certo
<mvrech> no fim eu fiz
<mvrech> sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=1000000000
<mvrech> isso deu certo
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<mvrech> :)
<Celso> bom dia
<linuxsca> Ola para todos...
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> seguinte, estou a compilar um programa, mas ele é muito grande, e por exemplo eu altero um arquivo apenas, terei que compilar ele todo de novo ou apenas o arquivo? o.O tem como?
<ubuntero> shallwe, não sei como está estruturado o programa, mas geralmente tem que compilar todo
<shallwe> ubuntero, aa blz, eu já desconfiava :P vlw
<ubuntero> shallwe, se o programa é feito de sub-programas, aí dá para compilar por partes, mas geralmente não é feito assim
<shallwe> entendi na realidade é o inkscape
<ubuntero> aí realmente vai ter que ser compilação completa
<shallwe> pois é, vou passar essa :P
<shallwe> até achei como funciona, as janelas e tudo, alterar alguma coisa, mas ter que compilar sempre é fogo, não curto muito esse layout de janelas do inkcape
<shallwe> só a janela de propriedades de cores ocupa meia tela o.O
<shallwe> pena que nao tem inkscape em QT :(
<servidor> oi
<Energy> alguem pode me ajudar com uma placa wi-fi que não consigo colocar pra funcionar?
<galvao> boa tarde
<galvao> fui instalr o amsn no ubuntu 12.04 e ao adicionar o repositoriia nao consigo mais atualizar o sistema com sudo apt-get update, da erro
<galvao> http://pastebin.com/WGZhb8Qz
<galvao> alguem me ajuda ?
<chm0d-780> kra pq que não remove
<chm0d-780> e teste novamente
<chm0d-780> ?
<galvao> como removo?
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get remove nome do prog
<galvao> eu dei esse comando "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<galvao> como faco pra remover?
<galvao> nem cheguei a instalar o programa so adicionar o reporitorio
<galvao> chm0d-780, entendeu?
<chm0d-780> desculpa tinha saido
<galvao> http://pastebin.com/WGZhb8Qz
<galvao> resolvi
<galvao> editei o arquivo atraves  do sudo nautilus
<chm0d-780> galvão
<chm0d-780> tens cmo servidor principal a escolha do servidor?
<chm0d-780> galvao,?
<galvao> sim
<galvao> chm0d-780, ja consegui editar o arquivo via nautilus
<galvao> valeu
<galvao> obrigado
<chm0d-780> de nada kra
<psychoz> alguem aqui manja de php?
<Dead_Thinker> o/
<Dead_Thinker> psychoz, o/
<sistematico> psychoz, Canal errado.
<chm0d-780> Celso,
<linusBD> boa tarde povo
<linusBD> alguém pode me dizer como eu atualizado o Ubuntu 11.04 para o 12.04 Alpha 2 ?
<linusBD> pelo terminal msm...
<linusBD> alguém sabe como crio um pendrive de BOOT pro Mint pelo Mac?
<pauloolhos> oi
<shallwe> fala galera, alguém que entenda um pouco de c++?:P minha dúvida é, estou usando ubuntu, independente do tipo de programa que eu use, C ou phyton etc para fazer um programa, o GUI, será sempre gtk certo?
<licensed> barna, coeh.. pra que ta instlaando o studio?
<barna> blz licensed ?
<barna> ta me perguntando pq to usando o ubuntu studio?
<licensed> barna, sim
<barna> pq trabalho com foto e video! o studio foi feito pra isso!
<barna> ja vem com quase todos os programas instalados..... e kernel modificado (low-latencY)
<barna> usa xfce q é muito mais leve (e mais bonito q o unity)
<xGrind> xD
<gio_filth> Eu nunca usei nada tão ruim quanto esse tal Unity
<gio_filth> É uma pena, o ubuntu pra mim acabou.
<xGrind> gio_filth, ja tentou o xubuntu? tb nao gosto de unity
<barna> gio_filth, coloca xfce q ele ressucita!
<chm0d-780> tem tantos wm para ubuntu
<chm0d-780> é so testar 1 por 1
<barna> eu achava q o xubuntu era uma zona q nem o lubuntu! mas q nada! ele até parece bastante com o gnome 2
<gio_filth> Já, o xubuntu é até bacana, mas vou ficar no meu arch com kde mesmo...
<RodrigO23> iai galera
<barna> blz?
<[kernel]> iai
<ricardo_> Fala galerinha!
<Marverick> coeh ricardo_
<[kernel]> qualé
<ricardo_> Até quem enfim achei a galera do ubuntu!
<ricardo_> Acho que aqui posso tirar minhas duvidas!
<xGrind> ricardo_, o
<xGrind> o/
<barna> ricardo_, só mandar!!
<[kernel]> mermao
<[kernel]> é incrivel
<psychoz> so mandar
<psychoz> :D
<[kernel]> nunca conecta o emesene daqui
<[kernel]> ¬¬
<ricardo_> Aí como eu instalo o eclipse!?
<ricardo_> Tipo pelo terminal!
<barna> sudo apt-get install (nome do programa)
<[kernel]> isso
<xGrind> estranho nao ta abrindo nenhum site aki. parece q to sem net mas ainda to no IRC
<[kernel]> apt-get install eclipse
<xGrind> o.O
<barna> vou tomar um banho, ja volto!
<[kernel]> aptitude install eclipse
<ricardo_> qual a diferença de apt para aptitude!?
<Monarquista> ricardo_: Boa noite. http://tuxspectrum.wordpress.com/2007/05/25/qual-a-diferenca-entre-apt-get-e-o-aptitude/
<ricardo_> Eu abri o NetBeans e ta pedindo o jdk, como baixo jdk tio!? tipo eu tinha o jdk, mas acho que tirei sem querer!
<xGrind> voltou :D
<ricardo_> xGrind, aí, sabes como baixo jdk, e sabes onde ficam instalados os programas!?
<xGrind> ricardo_, abre a central de programas do ubuntu e digita jdk
<xGrind> mais facil q windows =)
<xGrind> onde ficam eu nao sei
<ricardo_> Mas aparece um monte de jdk, qual baixar!?
<kayo> ricardo_, sudo apt-cache search openjdk
<ricardo_> blz vou ver aqui
<root____> Como eu posso testar se uma interace virtual esta ativa ?
<paladinn> interface virtual ativa
<[kernel]> ps aux ve todos os processos se estiver aberto vai aparecer
<OliveiraBorges> paladinn:  como ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-27
<pauloolhos> oi
<paladinn> ps ax
<xispirito> ifconfig o.0 ?
<GTK_Thi> eai
<barna> ping
<OliveiraBorges> Fala
<OliveiraBorges> galera
<barna> blz?
<OliveiraBorges> blz
<marcio> BLZ
<OliveiraBorges> BLZ
<marcio> Esse irc e de ajuda sobre linux ??
<OliveiraBorges> barna:  como eu posso pingar uma interface virtual ?
<OliveiraBorges> barna:  quero testar ver se ela esta ativa
<OliveiraBorges> eh soh pingar + ip ?
<barna> kra, vc falou grego pra mim agora!
<marcio> hum
<OliveiraBorges> barna: comprei um ip adicional no meu cloud
<OliveiraBorges> barna: eu tive que criar uma interface virtual eth0:0 ( alias )
<OliveiraBorges> como eu posso verfiicar se ela esta funcionando ?
<barna> ixi, agora piorou, vc ta falanco chines.........
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<marcio> como posso conectar ubuntu 12.04 com ip automatico ?
<OliveiraBorges> marcio: no console ou no grafico ?
<marcio> como no w*n*o*s
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<marcio> no modo grafico de preferencia
<OliveiraBorges> vc esta numa maquina virtua l
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<marcio> nao
<OliveiraBorges> o pc do linux ta recebendo net pelo moden ?
<marcio> deixa eu detalhar
<OliveiraBorges> mode/router ?
<OliveiraBorges> moden*
<OliveiraBorges> seu moden eh roteador ao mesmo tempo ?
<marcio> antigamente eu instalava o ubuntu e ja conectava automaticamente , mas quando intalei o 12+04 isso nao aconteceu  acho que foi mudado algo no modem
<OliveiraBorges> se foi mudado , foi mudo no linux
<OliveiraBorges> seu moden continua do mesmo jeito ?
<OliveiraBorges> vc ja viu se  a placa de rede esta reconhecida ?
<marcio> meu modem foi reconfigurado ultimamente pelo funcionario da oi
<OliveiraBorges> mas voce consegue receber internet pelo windows ?
<marcio> as vezes indica conectado mas nao navega
<OliveiraBorges> voce esta com 2 computadores ai ao mesmo  tempo ?
<marcio> pelo windows normalmente
<OliveiraBorges> entao, o problema nao eh o moden
<OliveiraBorges> desculpa, mas ovu ter que ir ali
<OliveiraBorges> confere  se o drive foi instalado corretamente
<OliveiraBorges> se vc conseguir chegar naquela parte de configurar rede igual no windows, entao vc marca a opcao dhcp
<marcio> seguinte
<marcio> uma vez eu nao precisava colocar ip nem no windows , agora tenho que colocar
<marcio> no windows eu sei inserir ip ,mas no ubuntu nao
<marcio> tem tanta coisa la rota ,num sei mais o que
<marcio> o chat caiu e eu perdi meu contato aqui
<barna> marcio, como q vc ta tentando colocar o ip automatico?
<marcio> sera ta dificil porque agora estou no wind
<marcio> eu vou em editar conexão
<marcio> e o ubuntu 12.04
<barna> ok, cabo ou wireless?
<marcio> ja pesquisei nos foruns mas nao achei nada especifico
<marcio> cabo
<barna> certo, la tem a aba "com fio" certo?
<barna> do lado editar
<marcio> sim
<barna> abre outra janela, na aba configurações IPv4, metodo: Automatico (DHCP) | Salvar > fechar!
<marcio> estou anotando vou mudar OS e tentar
<barna> ok
<marcio> OBRIGADO
<barna> :)
<marcio> barna?
<barna> marcio, fala
<marcio> seguinte  vou ter que usar o windows mesmo
<marcio> muito complicado
<[kernel]> quem usa o fluxbox ae?
<barna> marcio, uma pena!
<marcio>  e rota  mtu pesquisar servidor ta dificil
<marcio> mais valeu obrigado
<licensed> barna, ah entao tinha perguntado sobre o studio, pq to afim de começar a mexer com producao musical tb
<barna> licensed, kra ele é o kra!
<barna> licensed, esse kernel modificado é principalmente pra audio!
<barna> e o q ele mais tem e programa de audio!
<licensed> barna, eu to ligado =P mas ve.. tu instalou 2 ubuntus, correto?
<licensed> barna, porque nao deixar so 1?
<barna> só q eu num mecho muito com audio! só um basico na edição dosvideos!
<barna> 2:
<barna> 2?
<barna> eu to com 7
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk porque isso tudo? quais os 7?
<barna> e vou meter + 2 ubuntu e 1 debian
<licensed> barna, eh mto ruim to aqui de boa no torrent e navegando.. qd quiser brincar com audio tenho q mudar o s.o
<kayo> kernel rt esse para edicao
<barna> licensed, kra vc pode usar o studio pra fazer isso tb!
<barna> só q quanto mais vc carrega o sistema, menor a performaçe!
<licensed> barna, é verdade
<Guest53049> oi
<Guest53049> sim
<barna> licensed, aki vou ficar com 2 OS basicos, 1 ubuntu studio 12.04 64bits e um ubuntu normal 12.04 64bits!
<barna> o resto vai ser OS de teste!
<licensed> barna, acho que vou instalar o studio tb.. nao vou usar 1 so nao
<barna> kayo, agora chama low-latency
<licensed> barna, nao tem segredo nao ne pra instalar?
<Guest53049> Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsável pela hospedagem. Neste momento (21h30), está on-line, 
<barna> o studio só tem os programas de edição, xchat e pidgin e FF! pronto, ja da pra falar com os amigos enquanto trabalha!
<Guest53049> veja o video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJIDUNY-5O8&list=UUjG1g3-70MhdPwGV6nEOCaQ&index=1
<Guest53049>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJIDUNY-5O8&list=UUjG1g3-70MhdPwGV6nEOCaQ&index=1
<barna> Guest53049, esse conteudo não está relacionado ao Ubuntu, por favor use o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #) para isso!  Obrigado
<Guest53049> precisso de amigos no (msn,orkut,facebook) vc podem colocar seu (email)
<barna> Guest53049, aki é um canal de suporte tecnico em Ubuntu, por favor pra conversar use o canal  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #)
<barna> licensed, tem não kra, é 90% igual a do ubuntu normal!
<licensed> barna, acho que instalo amanha, nao sei
<barna> só q a interface num é unity é xfce!  q é bem mais simples e mais rapida!
<licensed> barna, massa
<licensed> foda que nao saco nada de dj talz.. mas quero aprender
<barna> dj tipo discotecar?
<licensed> sim, fazer mix talz, efeitos
<Guest53049> www.ticensino.com/apoio/irc/irc.htm
<barna> tem varios programas instalado pra fazer isso!
<licensed> barna, eu vou fazer um controle tipo esse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Mr1MdFoUw
<licensed> barna, tu conhece? sabe qual é a alternativa pro traktor pro?
<barna> pra fazer em casa eu indico o audacity, pra fazer ao vivo sugiro instalar o mixxx
<barna> licensed, tenho nem ideia!
<barna> como falei, num trampo com audio ainda!
<licensed> barna, eh to ligado.. mas acho que o audacity nao eh pra mesma coisa nao
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<barna> to querendo começar a capitar o audio da mesa de som!
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<licensed> nossa kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<licensed> ShadowBelmolve, ta ai
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<kayo> nego pensa que isso aqui eh bate-papo da uol..
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<barna> IdleOne, Please help
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kayo> nessas horas que o tal ircop brasileiro tinha que aparecer para fazer algo de util
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<licensed> que virgem mano
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<kayo> nessas horas que o tal ircop brasileiro tinha que aparecer para fazer algo de util, mas eh pedir demais..
<Guest53049> linux domina.................
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<licensed> deixa o kra ser feliz
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<kayo> verdade
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<Guest53049> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa res
<kayo> lol
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<licensed> puta, ola
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<licensed> o que leva uma pessoa a fazer isso
<licensed> dve ser adolescente
<licensed> mesmo assim nao justifica
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<puta> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsá
<licensed> kayo, essa rede tem ircops nao é?
<kayo> varios
<barna> ja to la pedindo ajuda!
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<eu> Fotos de Carolina Dieckmann nua aparecem em novo site hackeado   Hackers voltaram a invadir sites do governo paulista para republicar fotos vazadas da atriz Carolina Dieckmann nua, nesta quarta-feira. Desta vez, o alvo foi a página da prefeitura de Carapicuíba, na região metropolitana de São Paulo. A administração do município informou ao Terra, em nota, que o portal "foi retirado do ar em torno de 20h30 pela empresa responsáve
<reiDOlinux> oi pessoal
<kayo> ola rei
<reiDOlinux> auguem sabe como roda exploit no ubuntu 12.04
<kayo> thomas, thanks, let's see if he will back
<thomas> np
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<m4v> thomas: ping
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<thomas> thanks
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<thomas> reiDOlinux: shut up
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-br
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-br
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<reiDOlinux> has joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined #ubuntu-brhas joined 
<thomas> well thanks IdleOne <3
<kayo> ;-)
<barna> tranks again IdleOne !
<IdleOne> no problem
<deusr> opa
<deusr> alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<deusr> http://pastebin.com/4SJu6Aih
<deusr> nao remove o pacote antigo nem instala o novo
<barna> deusr, limpar o cache
<barna> temta
<barna> *tenta
<deusr> barna, nada
<deusr> jah fiz isso
<deusr> jah fui lah no cache dei uns dpkg -i --force
<deusr> e nada
<barna> então num sei!
<deusr> chronossc, opa!!
<deusr> chronossc, sabe como resolver isso?
<chronossc> o python ta executando normal deusr?
<deusr> chronos, mandei atualizar o sistema, de versao, vou ver.., mas estava sim
<chronos> eh server?
<deusr> chronos, sim, tah normal, nao é desktop
<chronos> q zica.
<deusr> nao é server é desktop
<deusr> tava com 11.10, mandei atulizar pro 12.04
<deusr> foda que é máquina de trabalho do meu pai :/
<chronos> eh entao... eu tive um problema nesse upgrade em 2 servidores
<deusr> e como resolveu?
<chronos> mas era com o python https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/992842
<chronos> reinstalei
<deusr> eu ainda desativei os sources extras, deixei soh o prao
<deusr> padro
<deusr> porra, sério
<chronos> sério
<chronos> até hj ninguém pegou pra ver a sério o bug
<deusr> foda que essa máquina tah em Ipatinga eu eu moro e juiz de fora
<deusr> toh mexendo via teamvier
<chronos> e sem backup :)
<Rafael_Neri> cc
<deusr> porra, e nem tem como forçar a instalaçã
<deusr> tentei forçar pra ignorar as dependencias, e nem assim
<chronos> entao.. isso eh algum pacote corrompido
<chronos> da pra descompactar o .deb
<chronos> mas ate'vc achar onde zoou
<chronos> e sem backup
<chronos> ve no canal gringo
<deusr> chronos, jah baixei o paote denovo, nao parece corrompido
<deusr> vou acabar reinstalando denovo
<[kernel]> oie
<flay> oi
<flay> :-D
<Dead_Thinker> oi
<xispirito> muuuuuun háaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xispirito> não, canal errado
<flay> hora?
<ederlo> Bom dia! Alguém pode me ajudar com "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)" problema antigo! Sempre que tento usar o ubuntu isso acontece. A impressão é que o VIDEO fica lento, travando muito estranho.
<xispirito> ederlo, o que você tem é um problema, uma VGA um tanto fraca, usando coisas tipo Gnome e Kde pode ficar lento...
<pauloolhos> Alguem ja viu esse problema de perto
<pauloolhos> Algo baixar a tampa do notebook da tela azul
<pauloolhos> Modo de Espera
<xispirito> uma vez já vi: "Foi detectado um problema: Ação executada com sucesso" o.0
<pauloolhos> Esse da a famosa tela azul
<Flay> Ola
<Flay> Nokia c2-00
<flayke> eesee nokia ai é querreiro
<xispirito> eu tenho um 6120 classic que até dentro do mar já teve, funcionando muito bem
<Flay> To conectado aqui pelo meu nokia c2-00
<Flay> ;-)
<pauloolhos> ola: barna
<pauloolhos> ola:barna
<barna> ola!
<pauloolhos> tenho um notebook aqui quanto entra modo de espera tela azul
<pauloolhos> o que pode ser
<licensed> barna, instalar o studio agora hehehe
<licensed> tela azul?!?!??? kkkkk
<barna> licensed, ja ta nele?
<barna> pauloolhos, qual ubuntu?
<licensed> barna, to nao, to gravando o pendrive pra instalar
<pauloolhos> xpezao
<licensed> barna, vou tentar mexer no programa com teclado mesmo saca? depois eu faço o controlezinho com os botoes
<licensed> pauloolhos, o canal (e a rede) é de software livre amigo. não damos suporte a sistemas proprietários
<barna> ja volto!
<pauloolhos> ok
 * Maninho Put your hands up
<insano> alguém pode me indicar um bom tema gtk para o ubuntu 12.04?
<barna> voltei!
<Monarquista> insano: Boa tarde.
<barna> boa tarde Monarquista !
<Monarquista> insano: veja ai e lhe serve está dica... http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/best-malys-themes-icons-collection-for.html
<Monarquista> barna: òtimo domingo seu barna
<barna> ontem eu dei um boot e quando voltei vc tinha saido!
<Monarquista> barna: ontem você deu foi uma cochilada, isso sim.... :P
<Monarquista> dai fui embora pra cama, frio aqui tava severo!
<barna> ontem o stduio final 12 deu biziu, num queria pre-renderizar por nada no kdenlive!
<barna> dai fui pro studio 12 beta2, e la tava de boa, fiquei tentando consertar o studio 12 final......
<barna> num sei bem o q fiz, mas funfou!
<insano> Monarquista, instalei o malys, mas ele é muito poluído
<insano> estou procurando um tema mais simples
<Monarquista> rssr, ai não tenho culpa não é mesmo?!
<Monarquista> um..
<Monarquista> insano:  lhe aconselho a dar um rolé pelo ubuntu.info/forum
<Monarquista> lá tem muitas variações de temas, vai achar algo que queira lá com certeza!
<insano> acho que esse site está off
<Monarquista> insano: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=18&start=1820
<Monarquista> não está não, to lá agora!
<barna> ajuda com o grub no 12.04
<barna> tem uns uuid errados, como q eu arrumo isso?
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010003/
<Monarquista> insano: http://ubuntued.info/ambientes-de-trabalho-dos-leitores-49
<barna> update-grub ta deixando esses uuid errados!
<barna> ai q saldades do grub antigo viu!
<Monarquista> barna: https://www.google.com.br/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=grub+ubuntu+12.04
<barna> valeu, to lendo a 3 dias sobre grub......
<barna> e nada!
<Monarquista> barna: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/GRUB-Como-habilitar-no-monitor-e-na-TV
<barna> achei q alguem aki poderia me dar uma luz!
<Monarquista> barna: barna, sou noob total no grub 2
<barna> cha eu explica melhor!
<Monarquista> barna: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2009/12/tudo-sobre-o-grub-2/
<barna> eu tinha 3 ubuntu no hd interno! 10.04.4 32bits, 10.04 studio 64, 12.04 beta2 studio, quero re-instalar tudo no hd interno! mas não quero perder essas instalações... quero telas de backup!
<barna> e esse backup ja me salvou ontem
<barna> copiei as partições pro hd externo, mas o uuid ficou igual, claro, deu pau!
<sistematico> Boa tarde!
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<barna> mudei o uuid das partições do hd externo, mas o update-grub num mudou!
<barna> boa tarde sistematico
<barna> ai num consigo bootar nos OS de backup no hd externo!
<sistematico> heh
<barna> sistematico, vc entendo algo de grub2?
<barna> tenho q arrumar os uuid do grub.cfg
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010003/
<sistematico> barna, Já usei muito.
<sistematico> Ah véio..
<barna> olha os uuid das linhas 5 e 6, tão diferentes!
<sistematico> Esse aí é o grub.cfg?
<barna> sim, sei q num posso mecher nele!
<barna> mas num sei onde mexer!
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehaieuaehaiea
<sistematico> barna, Acho que é /etc/default/grub
<sistematico> Certo?
<barna> num entendo como q funfa os arquivos do /etc/grub.d
<barna> o /etc/default/grub é só a apresentação do grub!
<sistematico> barna, Não.
<sistematico> barna, O /etc/default/grub é o arquivo correto onde se deve configurar o grub2.
<sistematico> barna, Você quer dar boot em um HD externo?
<sistematico> barna, Seu boot está ok?
<barna> mas o q eu preciso fazer é mudar o uuid da linha linux /boot/vmlinuz root=uuid xxxxx
<sistematico> Não veio.
<sistematico> calma..
<sistematico> :)
<barna> ok!
<barna> cha te explica!
<sistematico> Se quiser adicionar um boot customizado, é em /etc/grub.d/00_custom
<sistematico> Certo?
<barna> eu copiei a partição de um ubuntu 12.04 beta2 pra um hd externo!
<sistematico> Esse 00 é outro número, eu não lembro qual.
<barna> agora quero bootar ela!
<barna> 40
<sistematico> Como que tu copiou?
<sistematico> isso.
<barna> gpartef
<barna> gparted livepen
<sistematico> Sei, mas como?
<barna> ctrl+c > ctrl+v
<sistematico> ahiehaieuaehiaeuaeia
<sistematico> Tem dispositivo do /dev/ que não é copiado assim.
<barna> pelo gparted copia de boa!
<barna> ja fiz isso antes!
<sistematico> barna, Acho que tu tinha que usar o dd ou outra ferramenta assim.
<sistematico> ó!
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<barna> mas usava grub legacy, era só mudar o sdxy e funfafa
<sistematico> barna, O meio correto de usar o grub2 é editar o 40_custom, certo
<sistematico> ?
<barna> no gparted ele copia igual o dd!
<sistematico> Esse é o primeiro passo.
<sistematico> barna, Entende?
<barna> sim sim!
<sistematico> barna, Nunca mexa no grub.cfg.
<barna> o problema ta dando pq, quando o gparted copia ele copia TUDO mesmo até o uuid da partição!
<barna> eu sei, num adianta nada!
<sistematico> barna, Alem de ser o lugar errado, o grub.cfg é re-escrito toda hora.
<sistematico> O uuid não é problema.
<barna> ta sendo!
<sistematico> No /etc/default/grub tem a opção de não usa-lo, certo?
<sistematico> barna, Vai lá e descomenta ela.
<barna> depois de copiar deu update-grub,
<barna> ele achou 2 partições com o mesmo uuid, claro q deu pau na hora de iniciar!
<barna> foi lá e mudei o uuid da partição copiada do hdexterno
<barna> mas no grub.cfg ele fica com as duas uuid, quando tento bootar pelo hdexterno ele fala q o uuid do vmlinuz ta errado!
<barna> bom, inseri umas coisas no 40_custom, update grub, ele colocou no grub.cfg, vou bootar ver se funfa! ja venho!
<barna> funfou não....
<barna> outro teste!
<sistematico> haiehiae
<barna> nada!
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> barna, Se num tá seguindo minhas instruções.
<sistematico> barna, Quer ajuda?
<barna> quero sim!
<barna> eu mechi no 40_custom, num era isso?
<sistematico> barna, Cola o seu /etc/default/grub
<barna> ok
<sistematico> Calma, num é só isso.
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010067/
<sistematico> O duro é que eu tô usando o FreeBSD aqui, e ele usa outro bootmgr, é o boot0, mas vamos lá, vou tentar te ajudar.
<barna> ok
<sistematico> barna, Tá vendo essa linha --> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<barna> sim
<sistematico> barna, Deixa assim --> GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<barna> ok, tirei o #
<sistematico> Salva e fecha.
<barna> feito
<sistematico> barna, Cola o 40_custom agora.
<barna> paste com a alteração e eu fiz!
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010078/
<sistematico> barna, Tem certeza disto? -> set root=(hd1,2)
<barna> sim, sdb2
<sistematico> sdb2 não é (hd1,2)
<barna> é como?
<sistematico> Acho que é hd1,1, certo?
<barna> pelo q li eles mudaram, a=0 b=1 e 1=1 2=2 etc.....
<sistematico> Não importa, deixe assim mesmo.
<barna> antes era a=0 b=1 e 1=0 etc...
<sistematico> Agora cole aqui o device.map
<barna> vamos testar e ver!
<barna> onde ta?
<sistematico> Acho que é /boot/device.map ou /boot/grub/device.map
<sistematico> Não lembro.
<barna> ta em nenhum dos 2
<sistematico> barna, sudo find / -iname "*device*map*"
<barna> sudo find / -iname "*device*map*"/usr/sbin/grub-mkdevicemap
<barna> /usr/share/man/man8/grub-mkdevicemap.8.gz
<barna> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-23/include/linux/device-mapper.h
<barna> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-23-lowlatency/include/linux/device-mapper.h
<barna> /usr/sbin/grub-mkdevicemap
<barna> e ai ele vai achando as outras partições, mas só esses 4 arquivos!
<barna> sistematico,
<sistematico> Execute: /usr/sbin/grub-mkdevicemap
<barna> com sudo?
<barna> sistematico, com usuario deu erro!
<barna> sistematico, com sudo num deu nenhum retorno
<sistematico> barna, Agora procura o device.map de novo.
<barna> procurei, mesma coisa
<barna> sistematico, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010094/
<sistematico> barna, Certo.
<sistematico> barna, update-grub2
<sistematico> barna, grub-install /dev/sda
<sistematico> Como root.
<barna> fazendo
<barna> sistematico, feito
<barna> Installation finished. No error reported.
<sistematico> Tenta reiniciar e bootar, se der erro tenta tirar uma foto.
<barna> ok
<barna> ja volto
<barna> deu pau na internet!
<barna> hehehehehe
<barna> sistematico, pera um seg q vou tentar fazer um coisa aki!
<barna> ja venho!
<barna_> raios de wireless!
<barna_> sistematico, deu erro!
<sistematico> hahiehaieaheiaeu
<barna_> tirei foto, vou postar!
<sistematico> Qual?
<sistematico> Ok!
<barna_> proveitei o pau na wireless e fiz um teste!
<barna_> tenho um note velho com lucid, e outro hd externo com lucid tb!
<barna_> no note velho ele entra no lucid do hdexterno de boa!
<barna_> peguei esse hd externo e pluguei aki, de update-grub ele achou o lucid!
<barna_> reiniciei e mandei bootar o lucid do hd externo, deu o mesmo erro!
<barna> q sera q ta de errado???
<barna> pq num comp ele boota no outro não?
<barna> sistematico, grub http://www.2shared.com/photo/8U8Rqc9J/_DSC3108.html
<barna> sistematico, erro http://www.2shared.com/photo/DI8KnslJ/_DSC3110.html
<sistematico> barna, Tá falando que não tem a partição.
<sistematico> barna, É aquela linha lá: (hd1,2)
<barna> sim!
<barna> o q achei mais estranho, é q peguei o outro hd, te ta funfando!!! testei no outro comp. e nesse num funfa!
<barna> troco a linha por 1,1?
<sistematico> barna, Qual Ubuntu tá no HD externo?
<sistematico> É, testa.
<sistematico> linux /vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-lowlatency
<sistematico> Tem certeza disto?
<sistematico> Acho que esse nome tá errado.
<barna> tenho 2 externos! 1tb e 500gb, estamos tentando resolver o de 1tb!
<barna> tb to achando tem q ter um /boot na frente não?
<sistematico> barna, Talvez, tem que ver como está lá.
<barna> o de 500gb ta com um lucid32! tenho um comp veio com lucid 32 tb! lá o de 500gb funfa aki não
<sistematico> Se está com o Ubuntu normal o nome não termina em -lowlatency, a mesmo que tenha trocado o Kernel pelo Kernel do Ubuntu Studio.
<sistematico> barna, Certo?
<barna> eu to ubuntustudio aki!
<barna> só tenho o kernel lowlatency
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010169/
<sistematico> barna, No HD externo tambem é o Ubuntu Studio?
<barna> sim!
<barna> o sdb2 ta com ubuntu studio 12.04 Beta2
<barna> backup do sda6
<sistematico> barna, Geralmente em / tem um link para o kernel e initrd em /boot/
<sistematico> barna, Tenta colocar /boot/nomedokernel
<sistematico> barna, E altera o (hd1,2)
<barna> verdade, tem o link
<sistematico> barna, O erro fala que o kernel não está sendo encontrado, pode não ser sdb2 tambem.
<barna> isso eu tenho certeza!
<sistematico> barna, Ele monta normal? O HD externo?
<barna> sim
<barna> fdisk -l
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010175/
<barna> sistematico, 40_custom http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010173/
<barna> vc acha q ta certo?
<sistematico> peraí
<sistematico> Deve estar.
<barna> bom vou testar! ja volto
 * barna vai mudar de estrategia
<licensed> como eu descubro qual particao ta instalado o meu boot loader (grub)? acho que é no /dev/sda mas n tenho certeza (tenho 4 hds)
<tuxmint-mg> licensed  olha aonde está  pelo gparted
<licensed> tuxmint-mg, eu chutei no /dev/sda e acertei kkkk
<licensed> tuxmint-mg, mas valeu pela dica
<tuxmint-mg> certo!!!!
 * barna ja num entende mais nada!
<licensed> barna, o que houve?
<barna> num consigo dar boot num hd externo!
<licensed> barna, eh algum live cd? iso?
<barna> nops, depois de varias tentativas, instalei um 12.04 nele, setei o boot pra hd externa etc....
<barna> mas na hora de iniciar ele da erro!
<licensed> barna, configurou na bios que o primeiro hd é o usb?
<barna> entrei no ubuntu do hd interno, update-grub, blz aparece lá o 12.04 externo, mas tb num entra!
<barna> configurei pro usb!
<licensed> instalei o ubuntustudio aqui de boa agora (mas foi outro hd interno) nao uso externo
<barna> especifiquei na bios q era o hd externo e tudo!
<barna> o sistematico me ajudou..... tentamos de tudo e nada!
<barna> licensed, e ai q achou do ubuntu studio?
<licensed> barna, pow parece ser massa, mas como nao entendo nada de audio talz.. nao consegui nem abrir o ardour kkkkk ele dizia que o jack nao tava pronto
<barna> hummm, vc tem q confg o jack!
<barna> eu ja li sobre isso! mas num lembro mais!
<barna> sei q é um recurso importante!
<licensed> barna, pois eh, nao sei bem o que é o jack.. se é algum hardware talz.. ou so o driver.. mas depois eu leio isso com mais calma
<barna> licensed, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit
<licensed> opa.. ja volto trocar de pc.. (salvo o link)
<fernanda-16> ola pessoal
<fernanda-16> boa noite a todos
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<zowsz> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/574996_10150990727922244_710502243_11860631_225240904_n.jpg
<barna> agora pense vc num treco confuso = Unity
<Celso> falando em treco confuso.....alguem conseguiu colocar a barra com os icones embaixo em vez da lateral?
<barna> Celso, acabei de instalar essa zona aki! nem tentei ainda!
<Celso> barna: instalou o MyUnity ou Ubuntu Tweak pra ajudar a configurar esse trem?
<barna> Celso, aki fala de personalizar o unity, mas num tentei ainda!
<barna> http://sejalivre.org/guia-completo-de-pos-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-unity-gnome-codecs-java-flash-e-etc/
<barna> acabei de instalar nesse instante o 12.04 normal!
<barna> primeira coisa foi dar um apt-get install xchat, segunda, apt-get install synaptic!
<barna> agora to atualizando o sistema pra instalar o driver da placa de video!
<barna> ai vou começar arrumar essa bagunça
<Celso> optei pelo xfce4
<barna> pior q fiz um trabalho de fotografia ontem, e divulguei pelo face! kra mais 200 notificação em 24h e 300 pedidos de amizade!
<barna> Celso, tb to usando ele no ubuntu studio!
<barna> mas queria ver como q ta o ubuntu normal! já deu pra sacar q tem varias diferença!
<barna> to pensando em meter xfce e gnome-fallback nele pra testar!
<Celso> barna: o studio nunca instalei
<barna> eu sempre tenho pelo menos 3 ubuntus instalados no comp!
<barna> 1 de uso geral, 2 studio, 1 pra produção e outro de reserva!
<barna> testar coisas = uso geral
<barna> deu pau na hora q eu to trabalhando??? entro no studio de reserva, termino o trabalho! em casa vou ver q pau deu!
<barna> Celso, sabe se ta rodando compiz de boa no 12.04?
<Celso> barna: aquelas piruetas de cubo,fogo,etc...?
<Celso> isso nao tentei mexer
<barna> só quero o cubo!
<Celso> barna: seu PC nao fica lento com essas opções de efitos ativas?
<barna> fica não, eu só ativo o cubo mesmo!!!
<barna> kra esse lance dos 4 desktop 2 em cima 2 em baixo vai me deixar louco se eu usar ele mais 15 min!
<GTK_Thi> oii
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-20
<Caue> Galera, precisava de um help urgente haha alguem por ai?
<Caue> alguem online?
<Caue> ninguem?
<Caue> alguem online?
<absoluto_linux> sss
<TechSystem> como programar um servidor web no ubunto?
<Idsi> Boa noite :)
<b3CkDoOr> alguémunity pode me ajudar a fazer o conky roda no ubuntu 13.04 com
<b3CkDoOr> alguém pode me ajudar a fazer o conky roda no ubuntu 13.04 com unity
<b3CkDoOr> boa noite alguém pode me ajudar a fazer o conky fucionar aqui..
<b3CkDoOr> só quero fazer ele iniciar
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, oi
<optimusprimem>  
<Stalone> Galera, tudo bem? Sou usuário de Windows desde sempre e vi que algumas pessoas já fizeram instalação do UBUNTU em Cartões de memória ou Pen drivees e conseguiram fazer o boot do computador através deles, usando UBUNTU
<Stalone> alguém tem algum  tutorial de como fazer isto?
<Stalone> sei que devo criar uma máquina virtual no SD ou USB e instalar o UBUNTU, é isso?
<isalanda> boas pessoal, tenho um problema no meu ubunto haverá alguem disponivel para me ajudar??
<isalanda> ei malta, tudo durmindo
<thyago> ola tem alguen que possa me  da suport via skype?
<atha> thyago: fala ae
<thyago> tenho instala drive  do dlink125 mais nao to conseguindo fazer com os video na net
<atha> thyago: nao usamos skype
<atha> thyago: ja leu o foca linux?
<thyago> tem algun tipo de controle remote
<thyago> tipo teamview
<atha> o que é teamview?
<thyago> atha  ta  ai?
<thyago> alguen ai pra me ajuda com o drive do dlink 125? plz urgencia
<isalanda> boas pessoal, tenho um problema no meu ubunto haverá alguem disponivel para me ajudar??
<atha> isalanda: escreva sua pergunta, talvez alguem possa ajudar-te
<thyago> como faço pra poder instala drive do dlink125???
<MrBoss> www.globo.com - ta normal ?
<isalanda> eu criei uma partição de 16GB junto ao meu sistema operativo através windows...esta neste momento em NTSF
<isalanda> quando vou para gerir as partiçoes no ubunto nao me aparece os 16GB, mas sim os 500GB gerais
<isalanda> que poderá ser?
<atha> isalanda: google antes de qualquer coisa isalanda
<isalanda> ja pesquisei bastante, dizem-me para desactivar o UEFI, o fast bios, para desativar o security boot
<isalanda> ja me disseram para aumentar a partição e nada
<isalanda> postei aqui, porque nao sei o que mais fazer
<thyago> tem alguen pra me ajuda instala drive do dlink125 nao to conseguindo fazer
<MrBoss> www.globo.com - ta normal ?
<thyago> mrbross me ajuda instala drive de wireless do meu cpu
<thyago> não posso fica sem net tenho instala esse drive
<atha> MrBoss: sim
<atha> thyago: ja leu o manual? esse tipo de pergunta faz parecer que esta sem saber nada e quer que facam o servico por vc
<isalanda> ninguem me pode ajudar?
<thyago> é minha primeira vez com esse sistema
<atha> se voce pegar uma mulher pela primeira vez, vai pedir ajuda para os amigos?
<isalanda> atha: nao tens nenhuma ideia do que poderá ser o problema? eu já fiz isto em varios sistemas, a unica diferença deste é que tem um SSD para cache de 24GB
<isalanda> mas nao estou a ver de onde isso pode dar mal...
<atha> isalanda: você usou cfdisk ou fdisk?
<atha> provavelmente você não sabe o que está fazendo, pois eu nunca tive problemas com particionamento de disco no gnu/linux e/ou freebsd
<isalanda> eu nao utilizei comando nenhum, apenas o gpart
<isalanda> eu ja particionei e instalei varias vezes, esta foi a 1ª vez
<isalanda> e tenho entregar aos amigos kkkkkkkkkk
<atha> isalanda: boa sorte com isso
<isalanda> no gpart aparece apenas os 500GB totais
<isalanda> te mais
<atha> isalanda: até
<isalanda> RESUMO DO FORUM...
<isalanda> google
<isalanda> nao?
<isalanda> boa sorte
<atha> oi?
<isalanda> oi?
<isalanda> <3
<atha> isalanda: já leu o manual de instalação? ele aponta para uma ferramenta que formata NTFS?
<atha> isalanda: sem detalhes não tem como ajudar
<atha> pera aí que vou pegar minha bola de cristal
<isalanda> e nao existem outras formas de falar / pedir?
<isalanda> é mandar ao google e desejar boa sorte que se ajuda e se é ajudado?
<isalanda> http://imageshack.us/a/img17/6788/img0536qx.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img248/6724/img0535g.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img827/2750/img0534hi.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img11/5805/img0533su.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img12/3110/discos2.png http://imageshack.us/a/img845/5854/discos.png http://imageshack.us/a/img268/8682/foto2uc.png http://imageshack.us/a/img209/9642/foto1vz.png
<isalanda> ai estao varias imagens do meu problema
<atha> o problema está no minitool
<isalanda> o que é?
<atha> isalanda: linux é uma coisa, windows é outra, minitool é uma coisa que nunca ouvi falar, então, ou você usa o gparted e formata a porra toda ou continua usando windows para manter suas particoes gerenciadas pelo "minitool"
<atha> duvido que o manual de instalação do ubuntu, indique o uso do sistema minitool
<isalanda> sabes do que tas a falar?
<isalanda> minitool nao é nenhuma feramenta de formatação, é apenas um programa windows para ver as partições...que tem isso a ver????
<isalanda> tipo partition magic
<isalanda> e a partição nem foi criada no mini tool, mas sim no gestor de discos do windows
<atha> isalanda: porque não demarca as partições com o partition magic?
<atha> eles passarao, eu passarinho.
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.(urgente)
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.
<Cesar_Augusto1> thyra:  mas velho qual é a dificultade que tu está tendo ai ?
<Cesar_Augusto1> pois em geral é só plugar as coisas USB , que em geral elas são reconhecidas :)
<thyra> eu não consigo instala dfrive  do d link 125 ja tentei tutorial nanet e nada
<hggdh> atha: por favor, tome cuidado com a forma de falar
<Cesar_Augusto1> hggdh:  ??????????????????????????
<Cesar_Augusto1> hggdh:  ajuda o cara ai então
<Cesar_Augusto1> se tem tempo para reclamar ajuda
<thyra> se fizer via remote ou skype eu pago pelo serviço  preciso da  net via wireless
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto1: cuide-se também com a linguagem
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço. skype thyago.rocha8
<thyra> ola  alguen pode me ajuda via remote  ou skype  a instala drive  do dlink125 pago pelo serviço.meu skype thyago.rocha8
<hggdh> !paciencia | thyra
<ubotu-br> thyra: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<eu> oi pps
<Guest46778> alguem?
<kernel> CyL preciso de sua ajuda
<kernel> :)
<kernel> tou querendo por o windows 8 no grub2 com partição gpt sabe por?
<kernel> help-me
<kernel> someonde?
<kernel> someone?
<Guest46778> eu
<kernel> kkkk
<Guest46778> percebes de linux?
<Guest46778> alguem que perceba de linux
<Guest46778> ???
<hggdh> !pergunta | Guest46778
<ubotu-br> Guest46778: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Guest46778> tenho windows7 e quero colocar o ubunto lado a lado com o windows, tenhu um disco de 500GB e quero apenas 16GB para o ubuntu...fui ao gerenciador de discos do windows7 e ai criei a partição NTFS de 16GB...quando vou para encontrar a partição de 16GB na instalação do ubunto, lá só me aparece os 500GB totais, e a mesma coisa no gpart
<Guest46778> imagens: http://imageshack.us/a/img17/6788/img0536qx.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img248/6724/img0535g.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img827/2750/img0534hi.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img11/5805/img0533su.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img12/3110/discos2.png http://imageshack.us/a/img845/5854/discos.png http://imageshack.us/a/img268/8682/foto2uc.png http://imageshack.us/a/img209/9642/foto1vz.png
<Guest46778> PS: este computador tem 24GB de memoria SSD para cache sistema...
<Guest46778> e desculpem lá a falta de paciencia de apouco...
<hggdh> Guest46778: até onde me lembre (não tenho Windows, qualquer versão) instalar Linux com W8 requer um procedimento diferente (GPT vs. MBR/partition table, signed binaries, etc)
<Guest46778> W7 nao 8
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> desculpe-me
<Guest46778> sem problema
<hggdh> Guest46778: qual versão do Ubuntu?
<hggdh> (não posso ver os jpeg de onde estou)
<Guest46778> 13
<hggdh> Guest46778: e.g.: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html
<hggdh> Guest46778: alias, a versão seria 13.04, não 13. "13" é o ano (2013), '04' o mes em que a versão foi liberada
<Guest46778> 13.04 sim sorry
<Guest46778> eu sei como o instalar em dual boot, ja o fiz varias maneiras assim como mostro e como descrevi
<Guest46778> mas desta vez algo ta errado
<Guest46778> sera por causa do SSD?
<Guest46778> em cache
<Guest46778> ?
<hggdh> Guest46778: não sei -- novamente, não posso ver as imagens de onde estou.
<Guest46778> sistema ficheiros GPT é o que o SSD usa
<Guest46778> nao sei se da para ajudar?
<hggdh> pode -- mas não tenho GPT, assim não tenho experiencia nisto. Mas recordo-me de ter ouvido some problemas de instalação ao GPT
<hggdh> (e, alias, soluccionados)
<Guest46778> vou ficar aqui ligado durante a tarde e talves noite
<Guest46778> sou PT-PT
<marinho> praciso instalar o adobe flash e não consigo
<hggdh> k4gwsp7a
<Laudeci> help
<Guest55024> Hello, gostaria de começar usar linux, mais so muito iniciante no assunto, sera que teria alguem disponivel pra me ajudar?
<Danniel-Lara> Guest55024 :  bom uma dica boa é uma boa leitura 1º  www.guiafoca.org/
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Guest55024> Brigadao Danniel !
<Guest55024> na hora que escolho a opção de instalação, ele pede um comando, qual colocaR?
<Danniel-Lara> Guest55024:  outra dica é instalar e mexer , tem que ser curioso e mexer no linux , só assim tu vai aprender a usar
<Guest55024> Intao cara, tentei instalar ele aki
<Guest55024> mais ele pede uns comando pra instalar !
<Bisu> Tenho uma dúvida!
<Bisu> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Bisu> HHEEEEEEi
<hggdh> !paciencia | Bisu
<ubotu-br> Bisu: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<erlimar> alguem pode me ajudar com um kernel panic  no 13.04? Imagino ser um problema com o driver Wireless em um Dell Inspiron 1564
<rafael> hi
<d70> hi
<Guest96393> Acabei de baixar o ubuntu 13
<Guest96393> executo ele no meu computador mas dá um erro e não conclui a instalação
<Guest96393> o que tem que fazer?
<Guest96393> fica horas e horas instalando
<marcelo> olá
<Guest96393> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guest96393> executo ele no meu computador mas dá um erro e não conclui a instalação, o que tem que fazer? fica horas e horas instalando
<jhangal> Boa tarde...
<jhangal> Preciso de uma ajuda de vcs, a pasta músicas, padrão no linux, sumiu, alguém sabe como resolver?
<jhangal> Preciso de uma ajuda de vcs, a pasta músicas, padrão no linux, sumiu, alguém sabe como resolver?
<NETfellow> jhangal, vocÊ
<NETfellow> opa desculpe
<NETfellow> bem jhangal apagou a pasta de musicas?
<coxa> alguem pode me dizer se esse programa eh confiavel para mecher no GRUB [ grub customizer ]
<NETfellow> coxa, sim ele e confiavel
<coxa> NETfellow, ok vlw..
<NETfellow> so tem que tomar cuidado com algumas opçoes
<nullck> coxa, o vi é confiavel para mexer no grub
<nullck> =P
<coxa> nullck, vi ???
<NETfellow> nullxk, que diabos e vi?
<nullck> coxa claro  vi /etc/grub/grub.conf
<nullck> ou o vim tb .. rs
<coxa> nullck, oO sou novo esse VI seria um editor de texto ne
<NETfellow> nullck, o grub-customizer e uma ferramenta grafica que faz a customização que ele quer
<nullck> faça na unha as customizações
<nullck> NETfellow, aff .. ai nao aprende nada .. se for para ter tela grafica para mexer nos arquivos .conf melhor usar windows
<nullck> mas enfim
<coxa> nullck, cara ainda nao estou com esse conhecimento todo para fazer na unha
<coxa> oO
<NETfellow> nullck, mas isso não e nessesario
<nullck> coxa, mas quebrar as coisas é bom ... assim agente aprende e evolui
<bsk> recomendo fortemente não usar o Vi ainda
<bsk> hehehe
<coxa> kkk
<bsk> coxa: o que vc quer fazer no GRUB? algo específico?
<NETfellow> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<coxa> primeiro que ele nao esta aparecendo pra min,outra quero saber como faz para mecher nele quando der algum problema
<coxa> essas coisas
<coxa> pq tb so tenho linux no meu pc
<Sena> tentei renomear o usuario e o ubuntu foi pro saco. Não consigo reinicializar.
<bsk> coxa: entendi
<bsk> coxa: quase sempre pra customizá-lo vc vai ter que mexer no arquivo /etc/default/grub
<coxa> bsk, vou ver calma ai
<bsk> coxa: faça sempre um backup do arquivo antes de mexer, por via das dúvidas
<NETfellow> coxa, se fizer na unha não use o libreoffice ele quebra esse arquivo
<coxa> bsk, eh entao vou fazer isso agora
<coxa> bsk, ta
<bsk> coxa: o NETfellow falou bem.. use o gedit na interface gráfica, e o nano na linha de comando
<bsk> aprenda sobre o nano antes criando um novo arquivo
<bsk> sugiro manjar pelo menos os comandos que ele mostra por padrão na parte de baixo da tela
<NETfellow> bsk, o nano e um pouco facil para usar na verdade eu acho ele facil
<bsk> cd ~ && nano teste.txt
<bsk> NETfellow: sim, muito fácil.. por isso estou recomendando
<bsk> ele está iniciando
<CyL> Quem usa o LibreOffice para editar arquivos de configuração?
<NETfellow> CyL, eu tente com o grub e quebrei ele
<NETfellow> *tentei
<CyL> NETfellow: *Nunca* use o libreoffice para editar qualquer coisa que não seja um documento ou rabalho
<NETfellow> CyL, eu sei aprendi isso do pior jeito
<bsk> hauehauehe
<bsk> é assim mesmo
<NETfellow> o problema e que o arquivo esta la mas o grub não ve
<NETfellow> então deixei la
<jhangal> Boa tarde, agluém poderia me ajudar?
<CyL> !alguem | jhangal
<NETfellow> jhangal, eu
<ubotu-br> jhangal: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<estanek> boa tarde
<NETfellow> estanek, boa
<jhangal> O problema é o seguinte, a pasta Musicas, padrão do ubuntu, simplesmente sumiu quando liguei o pc
<CyL> jhangal: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<estanek> estou tentando instalar uma maquina virtual e esta dando erro "this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu"
<estanek> sabe o que pode ser
<NETfellow> jhangal, opa bem creio que tenha apagado a pasta de musica
<estanek> tenho win 7 - 64 bits
<jhangal> não apaguei, apagui o conteúdo dela e não a pasta
<NETfellow> estanek, que programa esta usando para emular
<estanek> virtualbox
<NETfellow> jhangal, olha se a pasta esta na lixeira
<jhangal> não está
<NETfellow> estanek, tente o vmware
<estanek> ok
<estanek> vou tentar agora
<NETfellow> jhangal, então crie a pasta de novo
<estanek> qualquer coisa eu volto
<CyL> estanek: Esse erro é na instalação do sistema hospedeiro?
<nullck> estanek, pode continuar de virtual box
<jhangal> e tem como criar a mesma pasta padrão?
<CyL> jhangal: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<nullck> estanek, o problema esta na sua configuracao do vmware
<nullck> ops
<jhangal> não, sou novo no linux...
<nullck> estanek, do virtual box
<CyL> !pastebin | jhangal
<estanek> e como faço para corrigir
<ubotu-br> jhangal: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<NETfellow> estanek, bem tire um print da configuração da maquina virtual
<nullck> estanek, calma que vou pegar onde vc vai modificar
<CyL> Acesse esse site e entenda como usar primeiro, depois vamos executar uns comandos para tentar te ajudar
<jhangal> esse comando eu jogo no prompt?
<CyL> jhangal: Leia a mensagem do ubotu-br
<NETfellow> CyL, ubotu-br bot?
<estanek> qual abra da configuração quer que eu print
<CyL> NETfellow: Sim, é um bot
<CyL> !bot | NETfellow
<ubotu-br> NETfellow: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<bsk> adoro eggdrops :P
<CyL> bsk: Não é um eggdrop
<bsk> CyL: é dos services?
<CyL> bsk: É um supy
<nullck> estanek, presta atencao  .. vai no menu settings da sua maquina virtual
<bsk> soh..
<NETfellow> CyL, legal
<nullck> estanek, e depois vai no menu processor
<nullck> alias antes vai em system e depois em processor
<bsk> não conhecia esses
<NETfellow> nullck, e o caso de tentar habilitar o io apic
<nullck> e habilita a opcao .. enable features .. kernel PAE
<nullck> NETfellow, nada haver .. isso ai eh soh habilitar emulacao de processador 64 bits
<bsk> python, legal.. eggdrop era tudo tcl, se não me engano
<CyL> nullck: O PAE só precisa se ele tiver mais de 4 GB na máquina hospedeira
<bsk> enfim
<jhangal> CyL, onde coloco esse !pastebin?
<NETfellow> nullck, mas o io apic e para o hospeideiro reconhecer melhor o processador
<CyL> jhangal: Não é para colocar isso em lugar nenhum, leia o backlog, e vc vai ver que tem que acessar um link!
<jhangal> e onde encontro o backlog?
<NETfellow> nullck, pelo menos o que eu sei....
<nullck> NETfellow, pode habilitar isso tb
<CyL> jhangal: O histórico da conversa aqui do chat!
<estanek> não vejo essa opção no vitualbox
<CyL> jhangal: Leia o texto que o ubotu-br disse para você!
<nullck> mas acredito que isso nao ira resolver o problema .. mas teste
<estanek> settings
<nullck> estanek, menu Machine settings
<NETfellow> nullck, pode resolver sim mas...,
<nullck> em motherboard vc habilita a opcao recomendada pelo NETfellow  io APIC
<nullck> e depois em processor vc habilitar o PAE
<CyL> xGrind: Não sei se é do seu conhecimento, mas o seu autojoin está vazando o seu IP
<nullck> apesar que eu acho que a sua iso .. já de um SO 64 bits .. entao vai ficar no tanto fez .. mas habilita ai tb rs
<xGrind> CyL, eu sei :D
<estanek> ufa achei
<estanek> ja estou la
<CyL> xGrind: ok :)
<NETfellow> nullck, baixaria um so 32-bits pra emular
<NETfellow> mas vai saber ne
<estanek> processadores = 1 cpu - restrição de execuções = 100%
<estanek> hum
<NETfellow> ate mais pessoal depois eu volto
<nullck> cara agora vai na aba Aceleration
<nullck> e habiltita as opcoes .. VT-x /AMD-V
<nullck> isso ai ajuda tb
<nullck> estanek,
<estanek> eu
<nullck> agora vai na aba Aceleration
<nullck> habiltita as opcoes .. VT-x /AMD-V
<xGrind> CyL, e agora?
<jhangal> CyL: eu sei que posso criar uma nova pasta Músicas, mas, como fazer para ela ficar como padrão no ubuntu, ou seja, recriar a pasta que sumiu
<CyL> xGrind: Agora foi beleza, botou um delay?
<xGrind> CyL, tirei o autojoin
<CyL> xGrind: é só colocar um delay de uns 2 segundos entre o identify e o outojoin
<CyL> *autojoin
<estanek> tenho que diminuir as restriçoes que esta em 100%?
<xGrind> CyL, mas onde isso? eu uso xchat
<nullck> estanek, nao
<nullck> pode deixar assim
<CyL> xGrind: Bom, eu usoo irssi, o xchat não tem um comando wait?
<nullck> habilita as opcoes que passamos para vc
<estanek> ok
<xGrind> nao tem
<CyL> jhangal: O que vc quer dizer com 'ficar como padrão no ubuntu'?
<estanek> pensei que não estivesse falando comigo
<CyL> xGrind: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<estanek> mas a opção PAE ja esta habilidada
<CyL> estanek: VC crious um guest com mais de 4GB de RAM?
<jhangal> então, a pasta padrão Músicas do sistema sumiu e eu queria recuperar ela
<estanek> não sei
<estanek> onde eu vejo isso
<CyL> estanek: No momento de criar a VM vc diz a quantidade RAM que a mesma vai ter. O que vcinformou?
<jhangal> não que eu tenha algum arquivo dentro dela, mas, queria a pasta novamente
<jhangal> E isso tudo aconteceu ontem quando eu apaguei todas as musicas que eu tinha pelo banshee
<estanek> 4 mb
<estanek> memoria RAM
<estanek> 4 MB
<xGrind>  CyL voltou ne?
<estanek> na verdade não lembro
<estanek> vou ver aqui
<estanek> perai
<CyL> xGrind: Veio com o ip
<CyL> !enter | estanek
<ubotu-br> estanek: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<CyL> jhangal: Basta recriar a pasta
<jhangal> e ela volta a ser a padrão do sistema, com o ícone e aparecendo no menu a esquerda da pasta pessoal, aquela onde aparece: computador, vídeos, imagens e etc?
<CyL> jhangal: Se não paarecer basta criar um atalho, mas eu não conheço de unity
<jhangal> eu não sei criar esse atalho
<CyL> jhangal: Eu tamb´m não, desculpe.
<Doomtron> jhangal: qual o problema?
<CyL> Doomtron: Ele deletou a pasta de música do home dele, e agora após recriar, quer que voltem a existir os atalhos também
<jhangal> a pasta padrão Músicas do ubuntu 12.04 sumiu e eu queria restaurar ela
<jhangal> Eu não deletei a pasta, somente os arquivos dentro dela
<jhangal> e a pasta sumiu depois
<hggdh> jhangal: em um terminal, execute 'mkdir ~/Músicas'
<CyL> hggdh: Ele nãoquer recriar a pasta, mas os atalhos
<jhangal> nada aconteceu
<hggdh> atalhos?
<d70> jhangal: tente um Ctrl + D
<jhangal> eu quero exatamente isso, recriar a pasta
<d70> para colocar a pasta nos favoritos novamente, após criar ela
<jhangal> nada acontece
<jhangal> eu quero ela direitinho sabe, aparecendo nos atalhos, com o ícone, quando abre o navegador de arquivos
<estanek> boa tarde, voltei. Meu computador reiniciou.  Esto com problema quando tento instalar o ubuntu no vitualbox, aparece esse erro "this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu"
<jhangal> ninguém sabe?
<hggdh> estanek: tens outro gerenciador de VMs executando? Como VirtualBox, ou VMWare?
<hggdh> argh. s/VirtualBox/qemu-kvm/
<estanek> só o vitualbox
<CyL> estanek: Qual seu processador?
<hggdh> k4gwsp7a
<estanek> eu estava falando antes com voces sendo que meu computar reiniciou. Tinham me perguntado sobre se eu coloquei mais 4 gb de ram quando instalei vitutalbox, sendo que não apareceu nenhuma opção de para selecionar quantidade de memoria RAM.
<CyL> estanek: Qual o seu processador?
<CyL> estanek: Vc já criou uma VM?
<estanek> intel core(tm) 2 cpu Q8300 @ 2.5 GH
<estanek> ja instalei virtualbox
<CyL> estanek: Vc já criou uma VM?
<kernel> como eu faço para o grub2 ler minha partição gpt?
<estanek> só tira uma dúvida, vm é maquina virtua  (virtualbox) e baixei e tentei instalar o ubuntu foi quando deu esse erro,
<estanek> sim ja instalei o vm
<CyL> estanek: virtualbox é um hypervisor, não uma máquina virtual. Hypervisors são usados para criarmos máquinas virais.
<CyL> estanek: Sugiro ler um tutorial sobre o VBox antes de tentar prosseguir
<kernel> CyL quero por a partição do windows 8 no grub2 voce sabe me dizer como faço?
<kernel> para quando iniciar eu escolher se quero archlinux ou win8
<CyL> kernel: teria que pesquisar para saber, desculpe
<kernel> só que ela é gpt
<kernel> acho que tem que instalar algum pacote
<estanek> hum, não sabia. Mas tentei serguir uns passos que achei na internet mandando eu instalar primeiro o virtualbox e depois o ubuntu e executar o ubunto dentro do virtuabox, sendo que da esse erro
<CyL> estanek: ok, leia um tutorial mais conceitual antes, vai te ajudar
<hggdh> estanek: a instalação do VB deveria também teer instalado alguns módulos DKMS (módulos do kernel). Teu erro pode ser consequencia  deles não terem sido instalados
<estanek> ok, obrigado
<estanek> ok, muito obrigado pela atenção de todos, vou dar mais uma lida, depois eu volto.
<nullck> \quit
<Doomtron> jhangal: Verifique o arquivo ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, conforme este post: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=dadda43ccd42d4f1a66ab1495876f808&topic=94920.msg522122#msg522122
<jhangal> Doom, vc é o cara... vlw mesmo...
<jhangal> Não quero mais saber de windows depois que consegui instalar e usar direitinho o linux...
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer o nome de um programa para eu gravar o DVD no meu PC ???
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, que tipo de trabalho?
<Doomtron> coxa: não entendi, vc quer gravar algo em um DVD é isso?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, uma ISO?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, DVD de dados?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, DVD de vídeos?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, pesquisei aqui e achei cara... eh copiar um DVD pro PC
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, fazer uma iso no pc
<coxa> do dvd
<coxa> obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, pode usar o Brasero
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, eh então como sou novo nao sabia que vinha um gravador padrao
<coxa> =)
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, qual é Ubuntu aí?
<Doomtron> :)
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, 12.04LTS
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, eu tenho so esse sistema no meu pc.. pois esses novo windows sao todos horriveis
<Doomtron> ubuntu + steam ficou joia :P
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, eu uso só o Ubuntu, mas não é por que os Windows novos são ruins. O Ubuntu é uma opção muito melhor para mim. Mas os Windows recentes são muito melhores do que o 98...
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, aqui tem um dualboot que não tem sido usado. E não era pra mim; era pra família, que ainda o pedia.
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, sim melhores que o 98 isso com certeza..
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, então cara estou lendo bastante coisas sobre o linux principalmente os comandos que são varios
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, pretendo ver se na area de informatica com linux, consigo um trampo...
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara o som aqui do meu firefox sumiu
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, como assim "o som do Firefox"?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, o som so não sai no firefox nos mp3 nos video ta saindo som normal oque pode ser:
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, e o som no sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, entendi
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, nada... quando vou entra no youtube para ver algo ele nao sai mais nada
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, já teve, nessa instalação?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, tava normal
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, você instalou ou atualizou algo?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, so o grub
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, pelo programa
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, tipo o que?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, lembre-se que os vídeos Youtube tem seu próprio volume
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara so coloquei uma figura no fundo mudei as fontes
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, so isso.. eu sei
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, o som do youtube aqui ta no max, mais mesmo assim nao funfa
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, veja se, nas Configurações de Som, tem coisa errada "no mixer" (os diversos volumes)
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, então ja olhei... nos meu videos e mp3 sai o som normal
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, você usa uma instalação padrão?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, padrao ??
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, do jeito que instalei o ubuntu ele tava funcionando
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, foi por aí que perguntei, se você não tinha modificado o sistema de som
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, você já atualizou o sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, faz tempo que você o instalou?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, você usa muitos PPA?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, sim... faz uns dias
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, PPA ???
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, OK, esquece
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, unica coisa que fiz nele foi mudar os themas e icones
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, aqueles repositórios para programas não oficiais
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, configurar o compiz
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, essas coisas bobas
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, mais ate agora a 5min estava normal o som aqui...
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, experimete fechar e abrir novamente
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, exeperimente encerrar a sessão e abrir novamente
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, a conta de usuário, que falo
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, ok..
<coxa> calma ai
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, atualize o sistema:
<fabio458> ola
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara volto ao normal...  =)
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, depois do que?
<coxa> !ops
<ubotu-br> mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio hggdh -- ajuda solicitada no #ubuntu-br
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara eu desativei uma placa que tava mostrando la que era o mesmo nome da placa de video.. e reiniciei o pc
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, outro problema?
<coxa> so isso
<CyL> coxa: ?
<CyL> coxa: O que foi?
<AlexandreMBM> !help
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, agora deixa eu ti pergunta uma coisa vc sabe configurar o wine para rodar jogos do win no ubuntu??
<coxa> CyL, ??
<CyL> coxa: Pq vc alertou os operadores do canal?
<coxa> CyL, ou man foi sem querer
<coxa> mal
<coxa> pessimo
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, essa ajuda é apenas sobre IRC?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu não conhecia..
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Apenas em caso de estar precisando de intervenção 'foosa' no canal, caso haja um troll por exemplo
<CyL> *forçosa
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, existe outra solicitação (comando) assim para questões mais simples?
<CyL> coxa: Ok, tome cuidado, isso pode acabar resultando num ban se for mal usado
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, uma vez eu dei ideia aqui do bot ter um dicionário, associando assuntos a "suporters"
<coxa> ok
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Para coisas mais simples, quem estiver no canal pode responder, só se deve chamar os operadores com aquele comando se realmente alguem precisar intervir no canal
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Os suporters são os que estão aqui disponiveis
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, negócio é que muita gente não vê o canal
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu sou um
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Lembrar que enquanto vamos ajudando os outros tambem vamos trabalhando
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não sei se fico away, se seria melhor
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, é questão de cada um se acostumar com o uso do IRC
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu sei
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: De qualquer forma, vou voltar para minha caverna
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas um bot como eu disse facilitaria um bocado
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, tchau
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Já existe um bot, inclusive tem sistema de factoides
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Eu paticularmente não gostaria de ser incomodado a nãoer que precisasse intervr no canal (no caso da ajuda, quando estou disponível eu ja permaneço no canal)
<CyL> Bom, back to the cave
<Guest17477> Alguem pode me tira uma duvida, como faço para mapear uma pasta
<bsk> Guest17477: como seria esse mapeamento? link simbólico?
<B3Un0> oi alguem poderia me ajuda estou tentando estalar league of legends eu aj tenho ele baixado so falta instalar fui tentar usa esse programa playonlinux para instalar mais esta dando erro !!!!
<B3Un0> alguem ae?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara sabe me dizer se existe algum programa para rodar os papel de parade aleatoriamente :::
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, existe o papel de parede aleatório
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, você pode codificar um
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, é um arquivo XML
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, poxa eu to tentando e nao consigo
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, mas agora, de memória, estou meio esquecido de onde estar
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, você já achou os XML a editar
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara nao editei nada so baixei as imagens e tava tentando ver se o ubuntu faz isso por padrao
<coxa> :D
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, peraí. Eu tenho isso anotado. Um momento.
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, todo =)
<Julinux> Galera, alguém sabe como faz pra configurar o bluetooth no Ubuntu 13.04?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, não tem lá perto do relógio?
<Julinux> tem mas na hora que vai enviar um arquivo do smartphone para o computador ou vice-versa da erro no DBUS
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, você pareou antes?
<Julinux> ta tudo pareado ja
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, eu perdi a anotação. Mas vou tentar repensá-la. Espere mais, por favor.
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, tb estou procurando  =)
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, acho que é o seguinte:
<AlexandreMBM> /usr/share/backgrounds
<AlexandreMBM> /usr/share/backgrounds/contest
<coxa> hum
<AlexandreMBM> Em contest há um arquivo precise.xml.
<AlexandreMBM> Estude-o. Copie-o.
<AlexandreMBM> Altere.
<coxa> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Deverá aparecer novo aletaório em Aparência.
<Julinux> GDBus.Error:org.openobex.Error.Failed: Unable to request session
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara como mecho nele
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, mexer no arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<Julinux> esse é o erro que dá ao enviar algo do LapTop para o Android
<AlexandreMBM> deve estar protegido para root
<AlexandreMBM> abra editor com sudo
<AlexandreMBM> sudo gedit arquivo.txt
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, ja era agora vou ver oque faço
<Julinux> Já procurei nos fóruns e não achei nada correspondente a esse erro
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, o Google retorna
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, bug 1148033 ?
<ubotu-br> bug 1148033 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "GDBus.Error:org.openobex:Error.Failed: Unable to request session" (affected: 44, heat: 212) [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1148033
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861725&p=11392815#post11392815
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, talvez um workround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861725&p=11484274#post11484274
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, 12.04?
<Julinux> 13.04
<Julinux> kernel 3.9
<Julinux> ou melhor, 3.8.0-22
<zer0crash> Julinux: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=24518
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara nao consigo alterar ele fala que nao tenho permissao
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, exato. Como eu disse, você tem de abrir com sudo gedit nomedoarquivo.xml
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, mas antes, edite uma cópia, e não o original
<AlexandreMBM> faça:
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, ja fiz um backup
<AlexandreMBM> cd /usr/share/backgrounds/contest
<AlexandreMBM> sudo cp precise.xml precise-mod.xml
<AlexandreMBM> sudo gedit precise-mod.xml
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143459
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, conseguindo?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara eu so nao estou entendendo os numeros
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, que tem la
<coxa> mais estou vendo oque faco
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, mas antes de ter muito trabalho, veja se o duplicado já faz aparecer a opção em Aparência
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, unica coisa que apareceu aqui eh alteracao durante o dia
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, não entendi
<coxa> cara nao consegui nada
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, nao consegui nada
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, coloquei tudo 0 mais nao muda
<coxa> oO
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, mas você sabe que estou falando de Aparência que você pode abrir pelo menu do Unity, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> Lá, em Planos de Fundo, tem uns com um relógio... são os dinâmicos
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, entao akeles sao padrao do ubuntu certo... eu quero os outros
<coxa> os que baixei da internet
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, eu estou dizendo que precise.xml é o primeiro daquela lista
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, eu acho que precise-mod.xml seria um segundo com "reloginho".
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, se não, você pode simplesmente trocar e ficar um precise.xml seu
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, eh isso que estou vendo
<coxa> da pra mudar a localizacao dele
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, deve haver formas elegantes de ter isso
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, como?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, http://goo.gl/pnojy
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, <static>  <duration>0.0</duration> <file>/usr/share/backgrounds/Twilight_Frost_by_Phil_Jackson.jpg</file> </static>
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, o que tem?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, achei!
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, ali aonde tem file certo se eu colocar aonde esta os wallpapers que eu salvei
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, http://itsfoss.com/how-to-create-wallpaper-slideshow-in-ubuntu/
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, ok? você não precisa editar manualmente o XML...
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara obrigado mesmo
<coxa> vou salvar aki tb
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, Cara era isso mesmo que eu tava querendo obrigado cara
<coxa> =)
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, beleza
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, só agora eu lembrei que tinha visto isso também; não usei, esqueci
<coxa> xD
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, eu quis apenas adicionar um imagem, no conjunto, na época.
<AlexandreMBM> há uns dois meses..
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara eu fiz uma besteira aqui.. sabe a barra superior aonde fica a hora eu tinha colocado o teclado la so que sem querer eu tirei e agora nao lembro como faz para colocar
<coxa> kkkk
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, não entendi
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, olha
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, saka o relogio da barra superior
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, sim
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, ali tinha um teclado que vc muda o idioma
<coxa> certo
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, sei
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, entao cara eu tirei ele dali como faco para colocar dinovo eu realmente nao lembro
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, aquele teclado tem na tela de login
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, você não está confundindo?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, nao cara.. sabe pq
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, procure "teclado" no menu
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, pq meu teclado eh antigo da dell ai tem uns acentos que tem no ingles q nao tem no pt-be
<coxa> pt-br
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, dá umas quatro opções
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, alguma deve ser o caso
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, eu uso outra interface de desktop
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, qual?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, acho que descobri sua resposta
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, espera aí
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara esqueci o nome desse tema
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, tema ou gerenciador de janelas?
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, uso o Unity
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, cara nao tem quando vc vai digitar a senha para entra no ubuntu.. entao aki tem Ubuntu-gnome e esse que esqueci o nome
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, esqueci o comando
<coxa> kkkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, mas no menu, "Métodos de Entrada..."
<coxa> acho que tamo fumando droga d+
<coxa> kkk
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, pergunta se queremos iniciar um daemon
<coxa> calma ai
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, e então um o teclado realmente aparece
<coxa> vou ver o nome dessa bagassa
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, aparece perto do relógio
<AlexandreMBM> "Métodos de Entrada de Teclado"
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, procure no menu
<AlexandreMBM> e será feliz! ;)
<coxa> Cairo-docks eu uso
<coxa> ufa
<coxa> xD
<coxa> iuehoiehAIUH
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, so que ele nao fico la em cima do lado do relogio
<coxa> oO
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, mas tipo... ele pediu para iniciar um daemon e, quando iniciado, apareceu um teclado? e é o teclado que você queria?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, apareceu algo foi eh na area de trabalho
<coxa> kkkk
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, não entendi
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, a mensagem
<AlexandreMBM> coxa, perguntando por iniciar o serviço?
<coxa> AlexandreMBM, sim mandei iniciar
<coxa> oO
<nando> Boa Noite Galera
<nando> aii meu Ubuntu não quer sair som de jeito nenhum
<nando> :s
<nando> eu estou usando o LXDE e não acho nada relacionado a "som" para configurar
<nando> aii meu Ubuntu não quer sair som de jeito nenhum
<nando> eu estou usando o LXDE e não acho nada relacionado a "som" para configurar
<nando> CyL: Esta ai??
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-21
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> gostaria de saber se tem problemas de boot entre windows 8 e ubuntu 13.04?
<shallwe> houvi falar que se vc instalar o ubuntu perde totalmente o dualboot isso é verdade?
<paladinn> shallwe, boatos
<paladinn> igual o que ia acabar o bolsa familia
<paladinn> boatos
<shallwe> hahaha blz
<shallwe> entao posso instalar sem medo que ele nao vai tirar o boot do windows 8 certo?
<CyL> shallwe: Leia e saiba como fazer antes, se usa UEFI o procedimento é dferente
<shallwe> uefi? vou procurar isso mas eu instalei o windows normalmente no pc
<Daekdroom> shallwe, o que não pode fazer é usar o Wubi pra instalar o Ubuntu.
<Daekdroom> Isso não é boato.
<Daekdroom> Se usa BIOS ou UEFI também faz diferença.
<shallwe> pois é verei na bios :) obrigado pelo link
<sagat> boa noite gostaria de saber oque eu tenho que aprender , sei os comandos shell os comandos basicos e alguns comandos efw
<sagat> esse firewall é confiante
<sagat> posso continuar estudando ele
<sagat> ipfilter é melhor
<sagat> porém mais avançado
<sagat> quero saber a sequencia
<sagat> para entender
<CyL> !enter | sagat
<ubotu-br> sagat: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<sagat> obrigado pela brevidade
<sagat> não foi a intenção , obrigado acho quenunca vo conseguir entender o irc
<sagat> uma pena pq acho muito interesssante isso aqui
<CyL> sagat: A sua pergunta não está clara, pode melhorar?
<sagat> acho que certas regras são inuteis (com todo respeito ) digo no sentido de isso fazer com que restrinja o acesso a menos que essa seja a intenção , descupe espero que não me interpretem mau é apenas quero entender e fazer parte dessa porta de comunicação que fez parte da minha adolecencia
<sagat> ja li varias vezes as regras irc e em nenhum momento diz que é negada a força de ir e vir e se expressar
<sagat> formas de pontuação
<CyL> sagat: se tiver uma pergunta técina pode fazer, se quiser discutir as regras do ircte convido para irmos para o #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<CyL> *técnica
<sagat> fala muito em ser claro nas palavras para dar oportunidade a outros de falar tambem
<sagat> logo sub entende se que todos podem lancar varias perguntas ao mesmo tempo
<CyL> sagat: Se quiser vamos para o #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sagat> eu ja estou la
<CyL> sagat: Acabei de entrar
<sagat> ufw e não efw eu me enganei
<Daniellost> opa
<Daniellost> teste
<marcos>  olá pessoal
<marcos>  alguém sabe como habilitar o suporte ao leitor de cartões Ene Tcnology dos produtos Acer no Ubuntu 13.04?
<tiagoscd> noite
<slipttees> Bom dia
<slipttees> Existe aqui um distro customizada que a iso só dar boot por USB, tem como fazer dar boot por DVD?
<retrojunk> slipttees: como?
<retrojunk> a iso que vc usa para dar boot na USB, normalmente é a ISO que se grava no DVD
<coxa> Cesar_Augusto, foi voce quem fez aquele tutorial no youtube como montar um servidor de e-mail
<Cesar_Augusto> coxa:  opa , não , não foi eu :)
<Polvora> Clico em comprar na central de programas ubuntu, coloco meu login e senha e da falha no processo de compra, alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> Polvora: qual erro?
<zanin> Bom dia a todos!
<zanin> Pessoal, estou com uma dúvida aqui. Estou com um ambiente onde uso LVM e preciso redimensionar duas particoes. Diminuir a /var e aumentar a /home. Para diminuir a partição /var, pelo o que andei lendo, eu tenho que desmontar a particao e redimensionar, certo?
<slipttees> retrojunk, pois é a iso só é bootavel por pendrive :/
<zanin> Só que no caso é um ambiente em produção. Há como eu fazer isso sem ter que desmontar esta partição ou alguma outra forma de fazer isso sem impactar no servidor?
<Governador> bom dia! Alguem sabe me informar qual o comando para a atualização do skype? Já uso a versão 4.1
<slipttees> 4.1 é a ultima versão disponivel no repositorio! Governador
<lufermi> Essa é a primeira vez que eu entro aqui. Gostaria de uma ajuda.
<slipttees> Governador, se queres a versão mas recente, tens que ir no site do skype e baixa-lo.
<lufermi> A internet no ubuntu esta funcionando mal enquanto no hd do windows ela esta melhor.
<slipttees> lufermi, o que quer dizer em está a funcionar mal?
<Governador> não, ja saiu a versão 4.2
<Governador> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<Governador> eu baixei no skype, mas quando vou instalar entra em conflito com um pacote
<slipttees> Governador, como falei. Você precisar esperar sair no repositorio a versão 4.2 ou podes baixa do site e instalar manualmente.
<Governador> ja tentei remover esse pacote e n vai
<lufermi> eu não consigo assistir videos e quando eu entro  no site para fazer o teste de velocidade de internet a velocidade de download esta normal mas a velocidade de upload nem esta iniciando enquanto no windows esta melhor.
<lufermi> meu  moden queimou recentemente eu coloquei um novo e ele esta apresentando os mesmos problemas
<lufermi_> Essa e minha primeira vez aqui.
<lufermi_> estou com problemas no ubuntu que esta funcionando mal a internet equanto no hd do windows esta funcionando melhor.
<slipttees> Governador, qual ubuntu usar?
<slipttees> 4.1.0.20 aqui no ubuntu 12.04
<Governador> uso 13.04 64 bits
<slipttees> opa 13.04
<lufermi> sera que estou no lugar errado
<Polvora> Galera, não consigo instalar 2xclient no meu ubuntu , tem algum programa parecido ?
<JulioSaraiva> Rapaz, gravar um CD no Brasero é a mesma coisa que dar um tiro no escuro
<deej> Hey guys, we just got a link removal request for a spam link on wiki.ubuntubr.org, do you have a loco list that deals with the wiki specifically?
<deej> Or just a loco list in general I can pass this along to
<lufermi> vou sair
<Ricardo__> sim o braseiro ta mto ruim
<Ricardo__> queima afu
<lufermi> até mais
<slipttees> brasero não existe! :/
<slipttees> será o brasero ou o wodim?
<hggdh> zanin: redimensionar uma partição montada... só se debaixo de LVM
<zanin> entao hggdh é que o que li, é que redimensionar, no caso diminuir, eu precisaria desmontar a particao
<hggdh> zanin: de fato. Lamento
<zanin> hggdh: mas agora pensando melhor, eu acho que vou dar boot em single mode, assim eu nao corro risco de corromper
<hggdh> zanin: ainda assim, terás de desmontar a partição
<zanin> hggdh: sim, mas os servicos nao vao subir.. nao corro risco de detonar nada
<zanin> hggdh: estando eles parados, eu nao corro tanto risco
<hggdh> zanin: não é bem assim. A partiçcão está montada, e os ponteiros internos vão ser mudados. Isto é, normalmente, fatal
<zanin> hggdh: em single mode elas nao sobem sozinhas
<hggdh> OK. Boa sorte.
<zanin> hggdh: valeu :)
<bsk> !pt
<ubotu-br> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Polvora> Aonde encontro o conexao de area remota no linux ?
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<retrojunk> samurai_black: boa tarde
<samurai_black> retrojunk: tarde.
<zardoc> alguem vivo aaeee
<zardoc> Haddooouukken
<hggdh> !alguem | zardoc
<ubotu-br> zardoc: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<zardoc> nao tenho Duvidas
<Edvan> Boa tarde Galera!
<Edvan> Atualmente temos um servidor rodando Debian 4.0, daí montamos uma maquina potente para virtualizar todos os nossos servidores linux, vamos usar o VirtualBox, nessa nova maquina estamos usando o ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso.  Minha duvida é:  Como migrar todos os usuários e senhas do pessoal para o ubuntu-12.04 server? vou ter problema ao importar para essa nova distro?  Fico agradecido pela ajuda que vocês possam me dar.
<Edvan> Pesquisei mais não achei nada referente a isso!.
<Edvan> Alguém pode me passar algum artigo que possa me ajudar?
<Edvan> Atualmente temos um servidor rodando Debian 4.0, daí montamos uma maquina potente para virtualizar todos os nossos servidores linux, vamos usar o VirtualBox, nessa nova maquina estamos usando o ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso.  Minha duvida é
<Edvan> Como migrar todos os usuários e senhas do pessoal para o ubuntu-12.04 server? vou ter problema ao importar para essa nova distro?
<Edvan> Só um detalhe pessoal, o virtualbox está instalado numa maquina com S.O windows 7 64bits.  Pesquisei mais não achei nada referente a isso!.
<hggdh> Edvan: nunca tentei isto... (1) os usuários (e senhas) a transferir são do Debian, correcto? (2) para o VB, provavelmente terás que importar as VMs
<Edvan> instalamos os servidores no virtualbox, os servidores já estão funcionando.
<Edvan> agora queremos migrar para nossa maquina virtual
<Edvan> temos o ubuntu server na nossa maquina virtual.
<Edvan> tipo, migrar de uma maquina real para o linux que está instalado no virtualbox.
<hggdh> então é migrar os usuários do Debian para Ubuntu... se os parametros para senha (veja PAM) são os mesmos, terás que fazer um "merge" do /etc/passwd, /etc/group, e /etc/shadow
<hggdh> se os parametros são diferentes, merge de /etc/passwd e /etc/groups, e reset as senhas de todos
<Regis_> boa tarde galera, preciso de orientação sobre o ubuntu.. .alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<Regis_> alguem pra me ajudar, por favor?
<Edvan> entendi hggdh
<Edvan> valeu hggdh
<hggdh> oh hasty people...
<CyL> !alguem | Edvan
<ubotu-br> Edvan: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> Edvan: Desculpe, pessoa errada, isso que dá fazer 3 coisas ao mesmo tempo
<hggdh> heh
<Edvan> hehehe
<rootpt> Como bloqueio o acesso a abrir um ficheiro, so' o dono e o root possam abrir ?
<rootpt> Tenho um file .conf e todos os users podem abrir e ler, queria q so' o dono e o root tivessem acesso a abrir e ler o ficheiro.
<omelete> rootpt,  colocar permissao, sudo
<rootpt> ?
<hggdh> rootpt: chmod 700 no ficheiro
<rootpt> assim so' o proprio user e o root podem abir o file e ler?
<hggdh> rootpt: correcto
<rootpt> hggdh: muito obrigado.
<coxa> alguem saberia me dizer como faco para desinstalar o postfix,sasl
<hggdh> coxa: sudo apt-get remove postfix
<coxa> hggdh, obrigado
<ferlapa> Como consigo instalar o ubutu através do live cd???
<ferlapa> só usar através do CD
<ferlapa> correção ubuntu...
<ferlapa> alguém pode me ajudar....
<ferlapa> Como consigo instalar o ubuntu através do live cd???
<ferlapa> Como consigo instalar o ubuntu através do live cd???
<hggdh> !paciencia | ferlapa
<ubotu-br> ferlapa: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<kaiuqe> pra eu criar um pendrive bootavel é só enviar o ubunto para o pendrive
<omelete> kaiuqe, usa o unetbootin
<slipttees> unetbootin, usei essa tranqueira hoje! :/
<MaC> boa noite, gostaria de saber como faço para baixar a iso do ubunto para instalar em uma maquina virtual
<MaC> primeira experiencia com esse sistema
<Megabyte> Opa, pessoal
<Megabyte> tudo bem?
<L88os> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<Megabyte> Eu comprei um Netbook novo e tô pensando em colocar Xubuntu nele.
<L88os> MaC http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<Megabyte> É bem simples.
<Megabyte> http://www.walmart.com.br/produto/Informatica/Netbooks/Philco/372887-Netbook-Intel-Atom-DualCore---10D-P123LM?feature=viewpersonalized&source=home
<Megabyte> O que vocês acham dele?
<NETfellow> Megabyte, dele o que o ubuntu 13.04?
<Megabyte> NETfellow, Do Netbook pra colocar o Xubuntu.
<L88os> Megabyte se o netbook é adequado para o que você vai usar, qual é a dúvida?
<Megabyte> L88os, Se ele é adequado pro Xubuntu, autonomia de bateria...
<NETfellow> Megabyte,eu usaria o lubuntu
<L88os> e eu o ubuntu
<Megabyte> L88os, Eu pretendo fazer tradução nele, o que não requer muito poder de processamento.
<Megabyte> NETfellow, Eu já ouvi falar do Lubuntu, mas eu gosto da forma como o XFCE amadureceu
<NETfellow> Megabyte, tudo bem enfim bem se quer que a bateria dure e mudar a configuração de gerenciamento de energia do kernel
<Megabyte> NETfellow, Por quê? O Xubuntu não detecta quando tá sendo usado num Netbook?
<NETfellow> Megabyte, detecta sim mas ultimamente o kernel do xubuntu 13.04 0 kernel 3.8 vem consumido um pouco mais da bateria....
<Megabyte> NETfellow, Nossa... tempo de autonomia da bateria de 2h...
<NETfellow> Megabyte, caramba
<Megabyte> NETfellow, Tem como trocar a bateria por uma superior?
<NETfellow> Megabyte, isso depende do modelo do netbook
<Megabyte> 10D-P123LM
<NETfellow> Megabyte, bem tem que ver isso com a fabricante men
<Megabyte> NETfellow, Ele vem instalado com Mandriva, mas eu fico me perguntando se essa autonomia é com Windows 7 ou Mandriva.
<Megabyte> Eles fazem referência ao Windows no manual, então...
<NETfellow> Megabyte, deve ser por que o padrão de sistema operacional do te netbook seja o windows
<Megabyte> Sim
<Megabyte> NETfellow, Qual é a autonomia de um Ubuntu / Xubuntu / Lubuntu em relação ao Windows 7?
<chm0d-780> Andei a testar o elementaryOS pareceu-me interessante
<NETfellow> chm0d_780, que versão do elementary testou? 32-bits ou 64-bits?
<chm0d-780> 32
<chm0d-780> luna beta  2
<NETfellow> chm0d-780, poxa cara parece que e so comigo em que na versão 64-bits apresenta travamentos
<Megabyte> Qual é a vantagem do ElementaryOS?
<chm0d-780> NETfellow, ele é bem leve
<chm0d-780> pareceu-me o sabayon
<Megabyte> Follow these principals and you'll create understandable apps that save you a lot of work.  -> erro de digitação...
<bsk> Xubuntu é o que há :P
<hggdh> Megabyte: soa como se desejasse principles (a menos que estejam a falar de criminosos, ou diretores de escolas)
<Megabyte> hggdh, É, é "principles" mesmo
<olnei> boa noite a todos...alguém sabe como faço para restaurar s bios em uma máquina com apenas o ubuntu instalado?
<Megabyte> olnei, Teoricamente, isso independe do Ubuntu
<Megabyte> olnei, A sua BIOS tem um sistema mínimo de recuperação?
<hggdh> olnei: eu normalmente uso FreeDOS (http://www.freedos.org/) para queimar BIOS
<olnei> Megabyte, só tenho o cd da placa mae e o pc liga e nao dá nenhum sinal, apenas o cooler
<hggdh> não soa como BIOS...
<Megabyte> olnei, Por acaso você atualizou incorretamente a BIOS ou é o seu PC que tá com problema?
<olnei> ele deu uma mensagem de algo com a bios, depois nao ligou mais
<NETfellow> olnei, lembra a mensagem?
<NETfellow> olnei, e um caso de tentar um reset
<olnei> engraçado que usei o 13.04 desde o alpha e nao tive problemas, após o lançamento comecou os problemas
<olnei> firefox quebrava, o video sumia...até acontecer este problema com a bios
<olnei> eu tentei , tirei a bateria e tudo
<NETfellow> olneu, bem o bios não tem nada a ver com o sistema operacional
<olnei> bom isso me alegra por um lado...achei que tivesse que instalar o sistema do mal para resolver isso
<olnei> o problema é que como o pc nao liga, nao sei o que fazer
<NETfellow> olnei, hehehe bem não precisa mas creio que tera de recuperar o bios
<olnei> e como fazer para recuperar? Não achei nada que me ajudasse no Google
<olnei> estou nesta luta a uma semana já
<NETfellow> olnei, de uma olhada http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/chip-hot/127954/
<olnei> Netfellow, vou lá ver isso...obrigado a todos
<NETfellow> olnei, espere o caso de recuperar bios e um pouco complicado
<Habyte> Hey
<NETfellow> olnei, se não  der para regravar a bios somente outra placa mãe
<Habyte> Alguém está aí?
<NETfellow> habyte, eu
<NETfellow> qual a sua duvida?
<Habyte> E quero colocar o ubuntu 13.04 em meu desktop, mas periodicamente acontece uma atualização
<Habyte> Pra atualizar quando isso acontecer, precisarei de outro cd, ou posso fazê-lo do raring ringtails?
<L88os> é so você atualizar pelo próprio sistema
<olnei> Netfellow, confesso que não entendi aquele processo todo lá...
<Habyte> obrigado :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-22
<L88os> Habyte disponha.
<bsk> olnei: nada liga? nem a ventoinha da fonte, nada?
<NETfellow> olnei, tudo bem vou procurar um pouco mais
<olnei> bsk, apenas a ventoinha liga
<NETfellow> olnei, veja este http://www.intel.com/support/pt/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-023360.htm
<olnei> NETfellow, vou ver este, parece bem explicativo...obrigado de novo
<bsk> tenso, hein.. nunca tive esse problema
<chouga> boa noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<NETfellow> chouga, ahuahuahuahuahua
<chouga> ....?
<NETfellow> chouga, esta foi uma pergunta bem ironica pois tem um colega tentando recuperar um bios
<NETfellow> chouga, tem conhecimentos sobre bios?
<CyL> NETfellow: Ele acabou de entrar, não sabe do contexto anterior da conversa
<chouga> Eu entrei agora, logo, não sei o que se passava...
<CyL> Quem está precisando recuperar um BIOS?
<NETfellow> CyL, o colega olnei
<chouga> Sim, tenho conhecimentos sobre...
<chouga> O que queres?
<CyL> olnei: Pode por gentileza concentrar numa única frase a sua situação?
<NETfellow> chouga, nada (-: bem vamos tentar ajudar o colega olnei
<chouga> Meu caro, vou repetir, pois parece que você não entendeu...
<chouga> Eu ENTREI AGORA, não sei o que estava acontecendo ANTES...
<olnei> vamos la...o pc nao liga, apenas a ventoinha funciona e nada mais
<CyL> olnei: Vc fez uma atualiação do BIOS?
<olnei> nao
<CyL> olnei: E o que te leva a crer que é um problema do BIOS?
<NETfellow> CyL, pelo o que entendi o problema parece que o bios foi apagado ou algo assim
<chouga> Bem, acho que temos informações equivocadas
<chouga> Se o PC não liga, como a ventoinha funciona?
<olnei> pq antes de ele pifar de vez, apareceu uma mensagem truncada falando algo de bios...daí ele não funcionou mais
<CyL> olnei: Esse é o mesmo sintoma de um processador queimado
<NETfellow> chouga, bem e a ventoinha do processador que funciona
<chouga> Já viu a voltagem da fonte 110/220?
<CyL> olnei: Sem mais detalhes sobre a dita mensagem de erro, é difícil ber o que há de errado
<CyL> &saber
<olnei> eu sei, mas ela apareceu apenas uma unica vez e faltando partes na tela
<olnei> depois, nada mais
<CyL> NETfellow, chouga: As fontes chaveadas tem um comando de start que independe do processador ou do bios estarem funcionando, é esse comando de start que inicia a ventoinha
<chouga> Primeira coisa que se deve fazer quando um PC não liga é analisar a fonte.
<CyL> olnei: Você pode ter visto o seu processador queimar
<CyL> olnei: é Um desktop?
<NETfellow> olnei, então parece que o processador esta mesmo queimado
<olnei> é um desktop
<NETfellow> olnei, de que processador estamos falando?
<CyL> olnei: Tem como testar o processador em outra placa mãe?
<olnei> phenon x2 asus m4785td m evo
<olnei> nao tenho só tenho este desktop e outros dois notes
<chouga> Meu caro, explica mais detalhadamente qual é o seu problema...
<NETfellow> olnei, bem e um processador antigo e pelo visto ele pode ter queimado mas alguma coisa por ai
<olnei> realmente tem uns dois anos
<olnei> ou mais
<CyL> olnei: Não pareceser algo que vc vai conseguir resolver através do IRC, desculpe, talvez a sua melhor alternativa seja uma assistência técnica
<chouga> Isso não importa muito
<chouga> Tenho um processador de 10 anos funcionando redondo...
<NETfellow> olnei, bem o melhor a fazer e trocar o processador por um novo e levar a maquina para a assistencia
<chouga> Não fala isso assim de cara...
<olnei> Cyl, pois é...agradeço a todos pela atenção
<chouga> aff.
<CyL> olnei: disponha
<NETfellow> chouga, não entendi?
<chouga> Se não for o processador?
<chouga> 300 reais no lixo?
<chouga> Fala "troca isso" é mole...
<chouga> Difícil é pensar...
<chouga> Não me entenda mal NETfellow
<NETfellow> chouga, sim certo e a minha opiniao cara e a minha conclusão pode ser que eu esteja errado mas todos os sitomas da maquina dele mostram isso
<chouga> Mas ele quase não falou nada...
<CyL> chouga, NETfellow: Por favor, continuem essa conversa no pvt
<NETfellow> chouga, ele falou o que sabia....
<chouga> Ou seja: NADA
<CyL> NETfellow, chouga: Peço por favor novamente
<NETfellow> CyL, não podemos falar sobre nossas opinioes aqui?
<chouga> Claro que sim...
<CyL> NETfellow: Já se tornou conversa particular, e jé deixou de ser opinião
<CyL> NETfellow, chouga: discussão no pvt
<chouga> O problema é que você "deu" uma opinião radical e sensivelmente perigosa...
<NETfellow> CyL, tudo bem
<chouga> Veja bem...
<CyL> @kban chouga 300 Aviso 3
<NETfellow> CyL, sabe que isso pode se tornar uma confusão devido a este ban
<CyL> NETfellow: Sei, pode me chamar no pvt se quiser discutir sobre isso
<hggdh> para registro, eu apoio o ban temporario
<Guest28145> Me diz CyL
<Guest28145> Por que me baniu?
<Guest28145> Acho que é um direito meu correto?
<Guest28145> Qual foi a acusação?
<hggdh> Guest28145: por que ele pediu para que a discussão fosse para fora do canal várias vezes
<NETfellow> Guest28145, se acalme por favor
<hggdh> Guest28145: e estás banido por 5 minutos apenas
<Guest28145> Não houve NENHUMA MENSAGEM para mim
<CyL> 20:21 < CyL> chouga, NETfellow: Por favor, continuem essa conversa no pvt
<Guest28145> Lhe mostro o meu histórico TODO
<hggdh> eu vejo no backlog...
<Guest28145> Não importa...
<CyL> 20:21 < CyL> NETfellow, chouga: Peço por favor novamente
<Guest28145> Eu não fiz NADA
<Guest28145> Eu só ajudo as pessoas, e você sabe disso
<Guest28145> Só entro para ajudar
<CyL> Guest28145: Sim, vc ajuda, mas não ceita a autoridade
<NETfellow> Guest28145, e o caso ele pediu mais de 2 vezes
<Guest28145> Eu não recebi nada
<hggdh> Guest28145: a discussão entre os dois extrapolou o canal.
<Guest28145> 1- Eu não estava discutindo
<Guest28145> 2- Não xinguei, não ofendi, não fiz nada...
<NETfellow> hggdh, como assim extrapolou poxa este e um canal ou e apenas um canal de suporte burocratico
<NETfellow> ?
<Guest28145> Somente dei ideias
<CyL> NETfellow, Guest28145, hggdh: Eu convido a todos a continuarmos essa conversa no #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<NETfellow> CyL, convite aceito
<Guest28145> Se pelo menos tivesse recebido mensagem de aviso...
<Guest28145> Mas não recebi nada
<CyL> Guest28145: Por gentileza, vamos para lá?
<Guest28145> Enfim...
<hggdh> Guest28145: vamos ao #ubuntu-br-offtopic, por favor
<Guest28145> Pode ficar tranquilo
<Guest28145> Vou sair
<CyL> Guest28145: Ok
<Guest28145> Sério, decepcionado...
<bsk> CyL: opa, esse supybot é bão mesmo? hehe
<bsk> pensando em brincar um pouco com ele.. só tinha o eggdrop em mente até então
<CyL> bsk: É um ótimo bot
<bsk> bacana, valeu
<KurtKraut> bsk, o supybot é feito em python. Tem um outro aparentado dele feito em Ruby.
<bsk> KurtKraut: sim, dei uma pesquisada.. parece ser bom mesmo
<bsk> só achei estranha a data da última versão estável.. faz um tempinho que não liberam nada
<bsk> ou o bicho é muito estável ou abandonaram rs
<L88os> chouga está por ai
<KurtKraut> bsk, eggdrop é realmente estável.
<KurtKraut> bsk, tem mais de uma década de desenvolvimento e como o IRC pouco mudou, ainda dá para confiar nele.
<bsk> boto fé hehe
<CyL> KurtKraut: Qual é o aparentado dele?
<KurtKraut> CyL, não lembro de cabeça, mas algo como rbot. Digo aparentado no sentido de ser feature-rich e modernamente desenvolvido.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Entendi, mas estudar o código do supybot é uma lição de python, mesmo sendo algo mais antigo
<KurtKraut> CyL, é bem escrito/inteligível?
<CyL> KurtKraut: Não só isso, mas é incrível o que u autor teve que fazer por conta de funcionalidades que ainda nao haviam sido implementadas na linguagem
<CyL> KurtKraut: Mais tarde várias das coisas que o autor implementou se tornaram funcionalidades padrão da linguagem
<KurtKraut> CyL, visionário o cara, pelo visto :P
<CyL> KurtKraut: Totalmente, e o mais legal, a gente consegue conversar com ele pelo IRC quando precisa tirar dúvida :D
<CyL> KurtKraut: Tem experiência com programação?
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap.
<bsk> coeso, hein
<bsk> estou pensando em integrar o IRC ao monitoramento dos meus servidores
<KurtKraut> bsk, então você vai amar esse cliente de IRC: http://tools.suckless.org/ii/
<KurtKraut> bsk, se não entender o conceito me avisa que explico.
<bsk> soh, vou dar uma olhada
<CyL> Haha, o ii é legal mesmo
<bsk> esse bicho aqui que me inspirou: http://exchange.nagios.org/directory/Addons/Notifications/IRC/nagircbot/details
<CyL> São arquivos fifo que ele cria né?
<bsk> louco, hein hauhauha
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap
<KurtKraut> bsk, CyL, então se você quer monitorar servidores, é fácil você fazer scripts ou até que as próprias aplicações cuspam os logs nos "arquivos" do ii, e isso será automagicamente transformado em mensagens no IRC.
<bsk> boto fé, cara
<bsk> ideia boa
<CyL> KurtKraut: Pois é, e o legal é o tamanho diminuto do cliente
<KurtKraut> bsk, já que você quer monitorar servidores, eu tenho um script que fiz que faz esse serviço em uma versão "de pés descalços", totalmente integrado com Ubuntu: https://code.google.com/p/pomamonitor/
<bsk> testando o sendxmpp também.. mandar uma mensagem no GTalk pode ser mais útil do que uma SMS às vezes
<bsk> hehehe
 * KurtKraut escreve muita coisa em shell script
<CyL> shell script é quase uma arte oculta
<bsk> hahahah
<CyL> bash?
<CyL> Eu acho o bash legal, mas estou querendo me aventurar no korn, já usou?
<KurtKraut> CyL, nops, como dou nó em pingo d'água com bash, não me indignei em testar por muito tempo outras opções.
<KurtKraut> Embora o trunfo das outras como korn são atalhos de teclado
<CyL> KurtKraut: Bom, mas isso é menos importante em termos de scripting
<KurtKraut> CyL, tenho cerca de ~60 scripts que rodam na empresa que trabalho diariamente. Alguns rodam de minuto em minuto, outros são permanentes 24x7. Chamo de macaquinhos adestrados
<bsk> nunca mexi com o korn, mas sei que csh é armadilha haha
<KurtKraut> Automatizam tarefas humanas minhas de sysadmin
<KurtKraut> CyL, os mais complexos eu rodo em dash (e em alguns casos, observo performance 70% melhor com o mesmo código se comparado ao bash interpretando)
<KurtKraut> E coisas mais pesadas ainda (que envolvem parsing) eu faço em awk
<bsk> KurtKraut: mexe com Puppet e/ou Chef?
<KurtKraut> bsk, nops por uma peculiaridade: todo servidor que administro é diferente. Tenho nada repetido.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Cara, se vc começar a se interessar por python, provavelmente vai amar a linguagem
<CyL> KurtKraut: Trabalhar com parsing em python é piece of cake
<KurtKraut> CyL, well, quando preciso de coisas mais complicadas que shell scripting realmente é inadequado passo para PHP.
<bsk> KurtKraut: se estiver dentro do que o Puppet aceita, dá pra quebrar um galhão, não?
<CyL> KurtKraut: Isso quando vc não consegue trabalhar com objetos mesmo
<KurtKraut> bsk, infelizmente não. Cada deploy é único.
<bsk> KurtKraut: é, aí complica :/
<bsk> quando e'parsing eu corro chorando pro Perl
<bsk> é*
<KurtKraut> awk para parsing é realmente divino
<KurtKraut> ele é muito, muito, muito rápido.
<bsk> é fácil atingir o limite aceitável do [bd]ash hehe
<KurtKraut> Um dos monstrinhos que fiz faz o parsing de 9GB por hora, isso num Core 2 Duo com 2GB de RAM
<douglasrpg> alguem sabe como corrigir aquele problema do flashplayer no firefox de não conseguir clicar nos botões da janela de "Configurações do Adobe flashplayer" ?
<CyL> KurtKraut: O que é isso, um IDS?
<bsk> boa pergunta huahaua
<KurtKraut> nops, realtime analytics.
<bsk> na empresa em que trabalhava, trabalhamos em parsing de e-mails
<bsk> arquivinhos mbox de até 60 GB
<bsk> só Perl resolveu
<CyL> bsk: spam, ou arapongagem?
<bsk> CyL: era mais pro lado de BI
<CyL> bsk: ok, arapongagem então :D
<bsk> CyL: agora entendi o que isso significou na frase
<bsk> hahahah
<Guest76784> alguem ai  sabe um curso do libreCAD
<tgbprog> Boa noite! Pessoal qual editor HTML usar ?
<CyL> tgbprog: vi ou emacs
<tgbprog> Poxa, mas vi não tem "autocompletar" e muito arcaico, lembrar todas tags de cabeça e tenso
<tgbprog> queria tipo um ide
<CyL> tgbprog: emacs?
<tgbprog> Beleza, vo testar, mals a ignorancia =P
<tgbprog> vlw CyL
<Edvan> Bom dia pessoal, gostaria se possível de uma sugestão de vocês que tem mais experiência.
<Edvan> é o seguinte: Temos 5 servidores Linux aqui na empresa, queremos montar uma maquina top de linha e virtualizar todos esses servidores, qual a sugestão que vocês podem dar?
<allan_ms> bom a todos
<allan_ms> alguem pode me ajudar, como atualizo o ubuntu 9.04 para a versao 12.04
<allan_ms> ola,,, alguem pode me dar uma informacao
<Barna> allan_ms, bom dia!
<allan_ms> bom dia Barna
<allan_ms> vc pode me ajudar com o ubuntu
<allan_ms> estou querendo atualizar a versao 9.04 para a versao 12.04
<allan_ms> mas nao estou conseguindo pelo terminal, nem pelo gerenciador do ubuntu
<Barna> allan_ms, eu num sou muito de atualizar, prefiro fazer instalação limpa, mas pelo q me consta, vc pode fazer atualização de LTS pra LTS, ou ir uma por uma!
<Barna> acho q vc vai ter q atualizar pro 10.04, dai acho q pode pular direto pro 12.04, mas num tenho certeza, é só achismo!
<allan_ms> eu estava lendo no site que tem uma distribuicao que permite atualizar o sistema, mas nao encontro no site da ubuntu
<allan_ms> eles chamam de ubuntu alternative
<allan_ms> vc conhece
<Barna> allan_ms, pelo terminal deve ser algo tipo, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Barna> allan_ms, conheço não!
<allan_ms> ok muito obrigado pela ajuda
<allan_ms> bom dia para vc
<Barna> !pergunta
<Edvan> Bom dia pessoal, gostaria se possível de uma sugestão de vocês que tem mais experiência.
<Edvan> é o seguinte: Temos 5 servidores Linux aqui na empresa, queremos montar uma maquina top de linha e virtualizar todos esses servidores, qual a sugestão que vocês podem dar?
<[OS]Cazazo> não sei se um link em ingles te ajudaria... https://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Configure_apache_to_use_virtual_hosts_on_ubuntu_server
<[OS]Cazazo> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Virtual-Box-1/Virtualizacao-de-servidores-hoje-em-2012
<CyL> Edvan: sugestão em que sentido?
<CyL> Edvan: a primeira sugestao é comprar um servidor de uma marca renomada, dell e hp possuem boas solucoes. Lembre-se que agora vc vai concentrar todos os seus meios num computador so, o que e um ponto unico de falha. Esse computador deve ser confiavel.
<Edvan> <CyL>: o que é mais adequado usar para esse fim, me falaram do xen, pois o virtualbox me disseram que a performance cai.
<CyL> Edvan: Virtualbox não é indicado para esse tipo de aplicacao, e um software mais de uso domestico
<CyL> Edvan: Que tipo de sistemas vai rodar?
<Edvan> - DHCP – SERVIÇO DE DISTRIBUIÇÃO DE IP’S DINAMICAMENTE 2- LDAP – SERVIÇO DE AUTENTICAÇÃO DE USUÁRIOS 3- SAMBA – SERVIÇO DE GERENCIAMENTO E COMPARTILHAMENTO DE ARQUIVOS, PASTAS E IMPRESSORAS
<Edvan> outro servidor com:
<Edvan> 1- APACHE – SERVIDOR WEB (PHP) 2- DNS – SERVIDOR DE NOMES DE DOMÍNIOS 3- POSTFIX – SERVIDOR DE EMAIL
<CyL> Edvan: Não precisa descrever o que é cadaserviçoe delisgue o caps locl
<CyL> *lock
<CyL> Edvan: Bom, vc vai comprar storage tambem?
<CyL> Edvan: Pode ser que a necessidade de acesso ao disco de algusn servicos degrade a performance de outros, ja que estarao todos na mesma maquina
<Edvan> Desculpa CyL> é porque copiei e colei as informações aqui, tenho anotado as aplicações dos servidores aqui na minha maquina.
<CyL> Edvan: certo, mas leu que o acesso ao disco provavelment evai ser um de seus obices, certo?
<Edvan> hurum,
<Edvan> Nos montamos uma maquina para esse fim
<Edvan> CyL vou postar a configuração
<CyL> Edvan: não precisa
<CyL> Edvan: Eu não vou endossar nada
<CyL> Edvan: Estou dando sugestões de alto nivel, como vc pediu
<CyL> Edvan: Nada com detalhamento tecnico
<Edvan> CyL> a orientação que recebi foi montar uma maquina TOP de linha para virtualizar dois dos nossos servidores.
<CyL> Edvan: a minha ultima sugestao e apenas considerar usar tecnicas de virtualizacao e paravirtualizacao simultaneamente
<CyL> Edvan: Bom, sugiro que vc consulte um especialista, pois "montar maquinas top de linha" e algo extremamente relativo
<CyL> Edvan: E desconhecendo a natureza de sua aplicacao, e praticamente impossivel dar um conselhor mais embasado tecnicamente
<Edvan> <CyL, estou pesquisando sobre o assunto, colhendo informações para passar para meu chefe, nao sou eu que vou fazer esse serviço, mais mandaram estudar sobre isso aqui  http://xen.org/
<CyL> Edvan: Ok, so aconselhor a vc estudar métricas dos atuais sistemas para saber se a sua configuracao alvo vai servir
<Edvan> <CyL> visto que nao temos um servidor DELL ou HP conforme vc orientou, que seria o correto, então temos que ver se essa maquina que mandaram eu montar sirva.
<CyL> Edvan: bom, se já montaram a máquina não muito o que fazer. eu entendi que estavam buscando conselho antes de executar o projeto, a diferenca de custo entre uma maquina montada e estas nao deve ser significativa
<Edvan> <CyL> Andei pesquisando alguns servidores da DELL e HP e estão muito caros, ta certo que tem uma garantia, um suporte, peças de qualidade e etc.. mais pensando em custo beneficio resolveram montar uma maquina no valor de R$ 3.500
<CyL> Edvan: Bom, lembe que se uma pecinha desta máqiona falhar, 5 serviores ficarão indisponíveis
<fulgencio> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<fulgencio> Lenta!
<Edvan> <CyL> eu entendo, a vantagem de virtualização pelo que me passaram é: se der pau em alguma peça, em quanto nao conserta o servidor, copia as maquinas virtuais para outra maquina e sobe os servidores em quanto nao arruma o servidor que quebrou.
<CyL> Edvan: bom, entao vc vai ter uma maquina reserva, que vai receber as maquinas virtuais?
<CyL> Edvan: se sim, o seu cutso é o dobro do que o necessario para uma maquina só
<Edvan> comprou-se 2 HDs de 2TB para trabalhar em raid1
<CyL> Edvan: isso não é relevante, e se for uma fonte que falhar?
<CyL> Edvan: o computador inteiro e desligado
<Edvan> <CyL> verdade, a fonte é uma CORSAIR DE 450 REAL
<CyL> Edvan: o que nao significa que ela nao pode falhar. Um computador mais robusto (como os que eu indiquei) possui fontes redundantes
<Sagat> bom dia
<CyL> Edvan: Alem disso eles aceitam encaixe a quente de novas pecas
<CyL> Edvan: Ou seja, se um hd falhar vc pode substituir o mesmo sem precisardesligar o computador
<Sagat> como faco para saber se a placa de rede wirelle esta so desativada ou esta desinstalada , eu tentei usar ifconfig e iwconfig
<Sagat> estou no caminho certo
<CyL> Sagat: Veja o resultado de 'sudo dmesg' e veja se ela e reconhecida pelo kernel
<Sagat> ok
<CyL> Edvan: Essas maquinas sao mais caras porque sao mais robustas
<Edvan> CyL> Eu entendo e vc está coberto de razão, mais o problema é que a maquina já foi montada e o pessoal do dinheiro nao quer investir numa coisa melhor.
<Edvan> teria um link de um servidor que vc possa indicar para mim dar uma olhada?
<CyL> Edvan: Como eu disse, eu nao endosso nenhuma solucao especifica. Apenas estou dando sugestoes de alto nivel como vc pediu.
<Sagat> Cyl - eu vi aqui listouum  monte de coisas mas n'ao achei nada relacionado a wifi
<Sagat> somente eth
<Sagat> se eu digito IWCONFIG ele retorna  eth0 no wirelles
<Sagat> Cyl fiz o comando aqui e retornou varias coisas menos as wifi
<CyL> Sagat: se nao e reconhecido pelo kernel, e como se nao houvesse sido instalada
<Sagat> Cyl - entendi e como devo proceder ent'ao vc acha que um upgrade na minha distro pode resolver
<eduardo_> oi
<Edvan> CyL> valeu pelas sugestões amigo, foram de grande ajuda para mim.
<eduardo_> alguem pode me ajudar estou tentando colocar o ubuntu em portugues br mas não ta o idioma no suporte
<eduardo_> alguem da ajuda aqui
<eduardo_> nada
<eduardo_> obrigado por nada aqui
<Sagat> alguem poderia me dizer onde eu poderia pesquisar mais precisamente o driver de uma placa wirelles dell para ubuntu
<Sagat> [e um optples 380
<mint__> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<hggdh> @reload PackageInfo
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<hggdh> !info apt-get
<ubotu-br> Package apt-get does not exist in quantal
<hggdh> @reload PackageInfo
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<hggdh> !find coreutils
<ubotu-br> Found: coreutils, policycoreutils, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=coreutils&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<hggdh> !info coreutils
<ubotu-br> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.13-3ubuntu3.2 (precise), package size 2130 kB, installed size 5464 kB
<hggdh> !info coreutils raring
<ubotu-br> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.20-3ubuntu5 (raring), package size 2370 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<sagat> Qdo eu do o comando lspci a placa de rede sem fio aparece mas  n'ao fica online oque pode ser ??
<sagat> minha placa de rede  BCM Broad com
<omelete> sagat,  driver foi carregado?
<omelete> creio q lspci -k mostra isso
<sagat> como vejo
<sagat> a sim
<sagat> vo ver
<sagat> sim foi
<sagat>  foi carregado sim omelete
<sagat>  quando eu do o lspci -k aparece
<sagat>  Omelete - Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<sagat> 	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-card
<sagat> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<sagat> 	Kernel modules: ssb
<sagat>  Omelete - [e isso
<sagat> vixi
<sagat> sumiu tudo aqui
<sagat>  Omelete -
<dsobrinho> alguém ja testou ubuntu 13?
<hggdh> dsobrinho: 13.04, não 13. Vários usam.
<dsobrinho> Sim, o Ubuntu 13.04, estou com a versão anterior e estou com um pouco de receio de aplicar a atualização.
<hggdh> bem... eu pessoalmente acho que o 13.04 é mais estável qur o 12.10. Sugiro um boot via pendrive para testar.
<hggdh> mas, para registro, as mais estáveis são as versões LTS (suporte de longa duraçao). A atual é a 12.04
<Habyte> oi?
<omelete> hello
<[OS]Cazazo> heyas
<[OS]Cazazo> Alguém poderia me recomendar algum bom editor HTML??? que seja wysiwyg
<Habyte> cazazo, ainda não sou ubuntu user
<Habyte> mas também vou querer saber de um bom editor
<[OS]Cazazo> eu sei to Quanta plus
<[OS]Cazazo> Kompozer é buggy
<[OS]Cazazo> Geny é não é wysiwyg
<[OS]Cazazo> não é wysiwyg
<[OS]Cazazo> hehe
<[OS]Cazazo> Geany perdão...
<[OS]Cazazo> wysiwyg - what you see is what you get
<[OS]Cazazo> BlueGriffon é um outro editor html que pode ser usado no Ubuntu também
<juniorxap> Boa tarde galera?! Pergunta... qual a diferença prática entre OpenJDK e Oracle JDK?
<juniorxap> Porque dizem por ai na Web que o da Oracle é melhor mimimi... mas cara, na boa, toda atualização do Oracle JDK é um monstro dum pacote pra baixar... já o OpenJDK quando tinha eram atualizações pequenas.
<hggdh> openJDK é uma implementação de Java feita independentemente. Ambas são razoavelmente compatíveis, mas nem tudo é igual
<hggdh> (ou seja, existem aplicações que funcionam no Oracle Java, mas não no OpenJDK, e vice-versa)
<juniorxap> pois é... mas o Oracle é muito pesado, vou ficar com o OpenJDK... não vou rodar nada mesmo, é só pra internet banking e o meu funciona no OpenJDK.
<hggdh> de forma geral, eu prefiro o OpenJDK. Mas, também, não uso muito Java
<juniorxap> Outra pergunta pontual... qual o melhor sistema de arquivos para um HD externo? hoje estou usando EXT4 no meu Toshiba Externo de 1TB mas tenho percebido erros, arquivos muito grandes costuma dar erro.
<juniorxap> ele é USB 3.0
<hggdh> não deveriam. A menos que estejas desligando o disco *sem* um umount
<juniorxap> sim, desmonto antes, estou suspeitando da qualidade do produto...
<juniorxap> mas toshiba deveria ser bom... =/
<hggdh> tente, antes de tudo rodar um fsck no disco; senão, soa como erro de hardware ou de kernel
<juniorxap> ou a porta usb 3.0 do meu samsung series 5
<hggdh> que seria erro de hardware :-)
<juniorxap> vou tentar tentar usar ext3 pra ver se fica merlhor e rodar um fsck
<juniorxap> acho que tem algum problema de hardware mesmo, mandei formatar em ext3 pelo palimpsest e até agora não terminou o processo... =/
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe como fazer pra que o xchat inicie e conecte no IRc quando o computador iniciar?
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, vc configura o xchat pra conectar ao iniciar, e depois configura no unity pra o xchat iniciar quando ligar
<juniorxap> SuBmUnDo crie um aquivo.sh com a sequinte sintaxe "xchat --url=URL irc://servidor:porto/canal" sem aspas, dê um chmod +x nele e salve na na pas /home/usuário/.config/autostart
<licensed> juniorxap, boa solucao =D mas eu configuraria no proprio xchat os parametros de inicializacao
<SuBmUnDo> licensed, mas se entro em varias redes, tem como colocar cada uma no xchat?
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, tem sim. eu uso assim.. por isso mesmo que falei que era melhor configurar no xchat
<licensed> vc configura redes, nicks, senha de nicks, tudo po, canais a entrar
<licensed> no ctrl+s
<SuBmUnDo> onde tem ligar apenas no servidor selecionado?
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, precisa marcar isso nao.. isso eh pra vc add varios endereços da freenode, e usar somente 1
<licensed> mas normalmente so usamos um mesmo
<SuBmUnDo> licensed, eu entro em cinco redes diferentes
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, eu tambem oras
<omelete> licensed,  fala champz
<licensed> omelete, oieeeeeee
<omelete> entro em 5 redes, td automatico
<licensed> omelete, exato. eu tambem.. é o que estou tentando explicar pra ele
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, é tudo ai no ctrl+s kra.. quando vc clica em editar uma rede.. marca "ligar automaticamente no inicio"
<omelete> eu apanhei nisso qdo comecei a usar o xchat tb
<licensed> pow eu achei tranquilo. pra quem veio do mirc, sabe como funciona o irc
<SuBmUnDo> para cada rede marccar o inicio automatico, vou fazer um teste
<SuBmUnDo> licensed, vi esta opcao agora
<licensed> omelete, to usando o awn, ao inves do painel normal do xfce.. top demais
<SuBmUnDo> hehehehehhe
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, qualquer coisa fala ai
<juniorxap> hggdh o fsck no meu hd externo ta parecendo uma tela do matrix, de tanto erro que que ele ta achando... dei um "sudo fsck /dev/sdc1 -y"
<SuBmUnDo> entendi valeu, deu certo!
<hggdh> juniorxap: o disco está desmontado, correcto?
<juniorxap> sim
 * hggdh olha para o ecrã em pose de funeral
<juniorxap> esta dando muito "indode" e "ilegal block"
<juniorxap> illegal*
<hggdh> juniorxap: isto foi logo após recriar a partição?
<juniorxap> sim, na verdade reiniciei o sistema, porque ele não terminava o processo nunca, dai quando loguei de coloquei pra rodar o fsck
<hggdh> ah
<juniorxap> ele não finalizava a formatação
<hggdh> então o processo foi interrompido... qualquer coisa pode acontecer.
<hggdh> se este é um disco de grande capcidade, e foi solicitado ler/check cada bloco, pode demorar
<juniorxap> sim é de 1TB
<hggdh> tente de novo, e observe, em outro terminal, dmesg para ver se erros estão serem reportados
<juniorxap> rodei o comando "fsck /dev/sdc1 -y"
<hggdh> se não há erro sendo reportado, pegue uma revista/livro/whatever, e volte em -- digamos -- 1 hora
<hggdh> juniorxap: rodar fsck -y em uma partição que não foi completamente contruida é perda de tempo
<juniorxap> qual seria o melhor então ?
<hggdh> tentar criar a partição, e ir ler um livro
<juniorxap> kkk ok
<juniorxap> depois conto o final dessa história.
<hggdh> ok
<xGrind> hggdh, aow :)
<xGrind> voce tem lpi ?
<hggdh> xGrind: lpi como em certificação? Não, antecedo isto :-)
<xGrind> isso
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, pra iniciar o xchat minimizado http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4224
<juniorxap> hggdh, missão cumprida, rodei o fsck nele agora deu "clean,..."
<juniorxap> agora testar copiar uns arquivinhos bem grandes pra ver se ele ficou bagual...
<maria> ola?
<maria> gostaria de saber se alguém sabe como obter o cd de instalação do ubuntu 13.04
<maria> não tá instalando direito no meu pc...
<zer0crash> tente baixar a ISO novamente... de preferência via torrent maria
<zer0crash> não sei se ele ainda enviam mídia através de solicitação, mas me lembro que quando solicitei demorou uns 2 meses pra chegar
<maria> ok vou tentar mais uma vez é que eu prefiro a instalação via cd...
<maria> nossa dois meses
<zer0crash> baixe a imagem do CD via torrent
<zer0crash> pois a chance de corromper é menor
<maria> ok vou tentar a imagem eu tava instalando direto da pagina.. e extraindo
<zer0crash> baixe a ISO do cd e grave normalmente
<maria> vou tenatar pq dois meses...não dá né muito obrigada valeu!
<zer0crash> isso pq não sei se eles ainda enviam
<juniorxap> maria não tem que extrair nada... só grave a ISO em um DVD, porque no CD não cabe...
<zer0crash> juniorxap: acabei de verificar... realmente a imagem tá bem grande, 794M
<maria> tá eu vi que o tamanho é grande não cabe num cd
<maria> é vou ver se encontro uma midia
<maria> é so baixar a imagem iso gravar
<zer0crash> aham
<maria> posso usar o imgburg pra gravar a imagem?
<juniorxap> outra, apos baixado a ISO, verifique no site vai ter uma arquivo como  nome md5sum, nele vai ter uns código bem estranho tipo: mo2n3j2i3yhi25j2y3... esse número é a soma da imagem que você baixou, dai você abre o terminal no diretório onde baixou e dá o seguinte comando "md5sum nome-do-arquivo.iso" e ele vai te dar a soma, dai você compara, se as duas estiverem iguais significa que esta totalmente intacta, se estiver diferente é porque c
<juniorxap> orrompeu.
<zer0crash> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<juniorxap> você esta usando qual S.O. maria?
<juniorxap> na verdade maria pode usar também um pendrive bootavel, depois que aprendi a fazer pendrives botaveis nunca mais precisei de mídia.
<maria> nossa onde aparece o codigo de numeros na propria imagem?
<zer0crash> maria: siga a dica do juniorxap
<juniorxap> vou te passar a md5sum do site e você gera depois a md5sum quando baixar
<zer0crash> é até mais rápido pelo pen drive
<maria> nossa vou ver se tem como fazer num pen drive tenho um aqui de 8gb vou ver se acho algum tutorial por ai
<juniorxap> sim bem mais rápido, aqui tem como fazer
<juniorxap> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<maria> valeu junior esse video deve ter tudo o que eu preciso!
<maria> valeu mesmo!
<juniorxap> mas ali ele esplica como fazer a partir do windows, mas a janelinha do programa é a mesma no ubuntu então siga as mesmas instruções.
<juniorxap> A md5sum do ubuntu 32 bits é 5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f
<juniorxap> maria esse blog é de uma amigo meu de Erechim - RS, tem muitas dicas lá.
<juniorxap> a md5sum do ubuntu 64 bits é 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26
<juniorxap> agora baixe a sua ai e dê aquele comando que te passei no arquivo que você baixou "md5sum nome-do-arquivo.iso" e compare.
<juniorxap> no meu ultrabook pelo pendrive instala em 5 min, acredito que num note normal deve levar no máximo 10 a 15 min... desconectado é claro, se deixar conectado ele vai baixar atualizações dai demora.
<maria> erechim que legal ele tem sotaque gaucho mesmo!
<juniorxap> daê boiko ?
<juniorxap> cara até hoje o problema do hdmi no 13.04... kkk não passa áudio por nada... te falei disse esses dias no papo de buteco.
<juniorxap> disso*
<juniorxap> mas olhe, falando no home o home entra... ubuntero
<ubuntero> juniorxap, opa
<juniorxap> testou o cabo hdmi ubuntero?
<ubuntero> juniorxap, bem lembrado, já volto, vou fazer isso
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, isso já foi resolvido na versão do kernel que está no raring-proposed
<juniorxap> ubuntero tu já teve problema com de i/o ao copiar um arquivo em uma partição ext4?
<ubuntero> juniorxap, funcionando o áudio no hdmi, só fazendo a mudança manual, mas isso sempre foi assim quando testei
<ubuntero> juniorxap, diz erro de i/o?
<juniorxap> Valew KurtKraut vou instalar daqui a pouco... então, tinha voltado pro 12.04 só por esse detalhe... será que é aconselhável fazer uma atualização direta ou instalação limpa?
<juniorxap> sim erro de entrada/saída.
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, Se não for dar muito trabalho uma instalação limpa seria bom. Mas a maioria das pessoas fazem o upgrade e isso é testado. Não é esperado ter problemas
<juniorxap> Ubuntero estou fazendo backup dos meus arquivos pra limpar o hd e reinstalar o ubuntu, dai tem uns arquivos que esta dando erro, e tudo arquivo pequeno =S
<juniorxap> usando um hd externo toshiba pelo usb 3.0
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, isso é sintoma de erro no HD
<ubuntero> Julinux, fiz das duas maneiras, em um computador o desempenho não ficou muito legal com a atualização, refiz a instalação limpa e ficou bem melhor
<ubuntero> Julinux, KurtKraut , também acho que é zica com o HD
<juniorxap> KurtKraut, mas no dispositivo de origem ou no hd externo?
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<ubuntero> KurtKraut, recebeu o compartilhamento da pauta?
<juniorxap> como é erro i/o pode ser em qualquer um dos dois imagino.
<ubuntero> Julinux, não descarto até a porta ou o cabo
<ubuntero> o meu hd externo tá uns erros as vezes e é o cabo
<juniorxap> mas formatei ele antes e dei um fsck disse que estava tudo "clean"
<juniorxap> pode ser no hd da maquina.
<juniorxap> ou o cabo como o ubuntero disse.
<juniorxap> pode ser a porta usb 3.0... pode ser tudo... kkk
<KurtKraut> ubuntero, sim, mas minha conta Google é outra. Mandei um request de autorização. Você deve receber
<ubuntero> é, tudo que está envolvido no i/o
<juniorxap> vai ter Opencast hoje ubuntero?
<ubuntero> Julinux, gravação amanhã às 21
<ubuntero> ops
<ubuntero> juniorxap, gravação amanhã às 21
<juniorxap> posta o link do hangout no face
<juniorxap> humm analisando uma coisa, pode ser problema no hd da maquina, porque um dos arquivos que não copiou é um arquivo que salvei recentemente no hd da maquina.
<juniorxap> vou formatar e dar um fsck na partição pra ver no que dá.
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, procura rodar o S.M.A.R.T. que avalia a condição física do HD.
<juniorxap> blz, vou fazer isso também KurtKraut
<juniorxap> ainda 57 min para finalizar o backup.
<juniorxap> mas que tipo de erros pode ocorrer erros no hd com ext4? KurtKraut e ubuntero
<juniorxap> mais erros físicos mesmo né.
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, por que você está se fixando na ideia do ext4?
<juniorxap> porque dizem que não esta 100% maduro ainda.
<fxd> tenho 4 hd, 3 são ext4 e td está ok
<Julinux> ubuntero, gravação de que mano? to boiando na conversa
<ubuntero> Julinux, errei o nick
<Julinux> ubuntero, uahsuahs, beleza
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, eu discordo da tua fonte. O ext4 é maduro e é o default do Ubuntu e da maioria das distros modernas, por exemplo.
<g4b0t1> boas
<g4b0t1> procuro mais informações de como montar um sistem ade vigilancia com algumas webcam no ubunto
<g4b0t1> alguem conhece algum programinha bacano pra isso
<paladinn> vish
<g4b0t1> va la alguem deve ter alguma ideia
<Awey> Alguém pode me ajudar? Eu usava o linux Xubuntu, mas deu pau aqui, e quero instalar uma outra distro
<paladinn> arch linux
<paladinn> é uma boa pedida
<Awey> Eu tava pensando no Ubuntu 13, mas não sei se vai ficar pesado, uso um netbook, o Acer Aspire One D250
<g4b0t1> uso ubuntu 13 em um samsung n210
<g4b0t1> net book
<g4b0t1> sem grandes constrangimentos
<g4b0t1> fica um pouco lento quando rodo uma virtualbox com windows 7 :P
<Awey> Não fica lento nem nada? Aqui o Xubuntu rodava liso, mas sei lá...O Ubuntu é bem melhor em vários aspectos
<juniorxap> Olha Awey, instale o Xubuntu 13.04, ele é um pouco mais leve que o Ubuntu.
<juniorxap> tenta Awey quem sabe rode bem.... o 13.04 ficou bem leve.
<juniorxap> mas o Xubuntu acho que é uma boa pra um processador Atom.
<Awey> Ok, isso que eu gostaria de saber, pois como é uma versão nova, procurei algumas opiniões de usuários que instalaram o Ubuntu no D250, mas não achei
<juniorxap> crie um pendrive bootavel como Unetbooting
<Awey> Sim, irei baixar e testar, antes de instalar :)
<juniorxap> e faça um teste pelo pendrive, se ficar mais ou menos no pendrive instalado vai ficar bom, se não dale Xubuntu de novo.
<Awey> Hahaha vou começar a baixar aqui agora...Muito obrigado pela ajuda
<juniorxap> Awey sem contar que o Ubuntu pra telas pequenas é uma blz... se mandar esconder automaticamente o lançador lateral abre mais espaço ainda.
<Awey> O Ubuntu 13 não está mais consumindo tanto CPU atualmente juniorxap?
<Awey> O problema desse netbook aqui é a CPU mesmo, bem limitada...
<juniorxap> olha, em torno de 380, 400, 450 MB quando bootado.
<Awey> Sim, mas a CPU que eu digo, o processador, a memória eu troquei, vinha com 1gb, coloquei 2
<juniorxap> olha isso é relativo... não dá pra saber, só testando.
<Awey> Entendi...
<juniorxap> baixe as duas Xubuntu 13.04 e Ubuntu 13.04 por torrent de preferencia pra não ter risco de corromper.
<juniorxap> alias menos risco.
<juniorxap> teste e faça um comparativo.
<Awey> Sim, estou baixando o Ubuntu pelo torrent...
<juniorxap> http://sejalivre.org/dicas-de-otimizacao-do-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/  da uma olhada... só não mexa com essa história de zRAM que não dá muita diferença, use Swap normal.
<juniorxap> Haa e a zRAM costuma dar uns probleminha... então vamos ficar com o que já é certo, Swap.
<Awey> Hmm, vou dar uma olhada
<Awey> Ok
<Awey> Aliás, eu estava usando a versão 12 do Xubuntu
<Awey> Nossa, pelas screens ali, deu pra ver que ficou bem mais rápido mesmo...
<boiko> juniorxap: opa, voltei
<juniorxap> pois é boiko, o ubuntero me disse e o KurtKraut me disseram que aquele probleminha do HDMI já foi corrigido.
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, corrigido no kernel do repositório proposed. Ainda não foi distribuído para todo mundo
<boiko> juniorxap: vixe, tô por fora do que vcs tão falando hehe, cheguei agora :)
<juniorxap> boiko precisava do teu email em PVT, porque estou engrenando um projeto e se tu tiver tempo vou precisar de uns programador que manjam muitooo de ubuntu.
<boiko> juniorxap: vixe, eu posso tentar lembrar de alguém pra te indicar, mas eu não estou pegando projetos por fora agora, tempo anda curto pra caramba :/
<juniorxap> blz... mas que manje bem de ubuntu, programação em geral, principalmente Qt/QML pra já fazer o negócio compatível com a nova tendencia do ubuntu, pra não precisar portar tudo depois.
<boiko> juniorxap: se lembrar de alguém eu te aviso
<juniorxap> E vou te falar, tá difícil achar programador... aqui só tem delphianos... ta loko... =s
<boiko> :)
<juniorxap> KurtKraut, o ubuntero testou no dele e funcionou, acho que no repositório normal esta corrigido também não?
<juniorxap> qual a diferença desse proposed ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-23
<Awey> juniorxap, o unetbootin nao formata o pendrive né? Se não, na hora de formatar, qual sistema de arquivos eu ponho? Faz tempo que não crio um pendrive bootável
<juniorxap> tem que ser FAT
<juniorxap> Awey use FAT
<juniorxap> vou ficar off instalando o Ubuntu 13.04 também.
<Awey> Ok
<juniorxap> KurtKraut,  24 Bad sectors no meu HD... =/ chega a ser precopante
<juniorxap> pergunto
<juniorxap> ?
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, não tenho ideia. Terás que recorrer ao São Google
<juniorxap> Seria tenso trocar esse HD, porque é um HD Hibrido SSD+HDD...
<juniorxap> Segundo o São Google é 12 Sectors é = 12KB... insignificante.
<tachikomaDS> boa noite
<retrojunk> boa
<Walberti> Boa noite
<Walberti> Eu estou com uma duvida
<Walberti> Queria saber se meu PC suporta o Ubuntu
<Walberti> mais não sie por onde ocmeçar
<Walberti> começar*
<Walberti> alguem pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> Walberti, qual a configuração?
<Walberti> é um Intel Pentium 4 3GHz
<Walberti> directx 7
<Walberti> com 1024x768 do monitor
<Walberti> HD 80GB
<Walberti> Ele até que é rapido
<Walberti> pena que não tem suporte a shaders
<Walberti> 1GB RAM
<omelete> melhor usar xubuntu, lubuntu
<samurai_pilgrim> omelete: to com você.
<samurai_pilgrim> :)
<Walberti> Pq?
<samurai_pilgrim> desempenho será bem mais adequado para essa confi ai
<Walberti> eles são mais leve?
<samurai_pilgrim> muito mais
<Walberti> hm
<samurai_pilgrim> eu mesmo tava usando o Lubuntu
<samurai_pilgrim> SHOW
<samurai_pilgrim> se configurar um pouquinho fica filé
<Walberti> eu atualmente uso WinXP
<Walberti> :D
<samurai_pilgrim> e rapido pra Ayton Senna
<samurai_pilgrim> uahshuahh
<Walberti> Legal
<samurai_pilgrim> Walberti: Lubuntu voa em maquina com apenas 512Mb mano
<Walberti> qual seria o melhor lubuntu ou xubunto, eu sou novo no mundo linux
<samurai_pilgrim> faz o teste, ele é live cd/pen driver...
<Walberti> lol
<samurai_pilgrim> Walberti: testa man
<samurai_pilgrim> mete numa V< e testa
<samurai_pilgrim> VM
<Walberti> qual seria o melhor lubuntu ou xubunto, eu sou novo no mundo linux?
<samurai_pilgrim> testa e veja oq ue mais lhe satisfaz rapaz, o meu gosto não é o seu necessariamente
<Walberti> hm
<samurai_pilgrim> Walberti: virtualiza e testa man
<Walberti> Muito orbigado pelas respostaas :)
<Walberti> vous testar aqui
<samurai_pilgrim> mete os dois na VM e brinca bastante até se sentir seguro para deixar no HD de vez
<Walberti> VM?
<samurai_pilgrim> Virtual Machine
<Walberti> Virtual Machine?
<samurai_pilgrim> Virtual Box exemplo
<Walberti> ahsuhas
<Walberti> hm
<Walberti> conheço
<Walberti> Vou testar :D
<samurai_pilgrim> instala ai no XP mesmo e coloca os sistemas nele e vai usando e quebrando até aprender o basico para deixar no HD de vez
<samurai_pilgrim> Walberti: conselho de site para você começar bem... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<Walberti> vlw
<retrojunk> bom dia
<darck> bom dia
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia gambazada
<bAFU> Bom dia
<darck> bom dia!
<retrojunk> dia
<matheus_carvalho> buenas
<bAFU> Pessoal smepre utilizei windows! gostaria de migrar para o linux.
<bAFU> escolhi o Ubuntu
<bAFU> já baixei a ultima versão e tentei instala-lo mais encontrei uma pequena dificuldade na criação de partições!
<darck> Boa escolha, se não utiliza o pc para jogos vai adorar...
<bAFU> el ultimiza o mesmo tipo que o windows!?
<retrojunk> bAFU: vc ta tentando instalar em dual boot?
<bAFU> ainda não
<darck> Não, a partição vai cer exter4
<retrojunk> bAFU: não, ele usa outro tipo de Sistema de Arquivos, ext4
<bAFU> entendi
<bAFU> vou testar
<bAFU> obrigado pror hora
<darck> se vc não utiliza dual boot, usa as configurações padroens do CD, sem alterar nada.... creio  q não vai ter problemas
<bAFU> vou instalar o windows mais tarde
<bAFU> será que terei algum problema?
<darck> Eu aconselho a instalar o Windows primeiro, e depois o Ubuntu, selecionando a opção "instalar lado a lado", desta forma o Ubuntu gerencia o gerenciador de boot
<bAFU> entendi
<bAFU> vou fazer isso então, obrigado
<bAFU> espero me acostumar facil!
<hggdh> bAFU: não deve ser difícil. Mas *é* diferente.
<RxDx> por favor, por que meu /etc/network/interfaces nao tem quase nada? Onde esta o arquivo de configuracao das redes no ubuntu?
<hggdh> RxDx: a rede é configurada (no Ubuntu) via NetworkManager
<RxDx> hggdh, e se eu nao tiver uma interface grafica?
<RxDx> na verdade eu quero configurar o wpa-roaming (do wpasupplicant)
<hggdh> RxDx: a configuração deve estar em /etc/NetworkManager
<hggdh> wpasupplicant deve já estar instalado
<hggdh> para usar outro processo para gerenciar a rede o melhor é pesquisar no google
<RxDx> hggdh, vou dar uma olhada, obrigado :)
<bAFU> quase finalizando a instalação do ubuntu!
<bsk> o wicd parece ser bem legal pra gerenciar a rede :)
<sam___> ola
<sam___> acabei de baixar o ubuntu e gravei no cd mas so que ele não da boot
<retrojunk> sam___: vc esta dando o boot no cd ? oq acontece?
<sam___> o cd não da boot
<sam___> eu gravei como iso
<retrojunk> vc usou a iso para gravar o cd , ou gravou o arquivo .iso dentro do cd?
<sam___> gravei o arquivo .iso dentro do CD
<retrojunk> não, vc deve usar o arquivo .iso "para gravar o cd", o arquivo .iso é uma imagem.
<retrojunk> vc esta usando windwos ou mac, ?
<sam___> windows, to usando o Nero
<sam___> no nero tem 4 opções: "Dados", "Musicas", "Videos" e "Imagen, Projetos ou Copias"
<retrojunk> vai em imagem,
<sam___> fui em imagens e gravei como imagem do disco
<retrojunk> este artigo -> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/windows-7/3989-como-gravar-uma-imagem-iso-em-um-disco.htm
<retrojunk> eu já utilizei o próprio windows para gravar, funcionou.
<retrojunk> vc também tem a opção de usar um pendrive, ao invés de ficar queimando cds,
<sam___> como eu faço com o pendrive?
<sam___> copio os arquivos de dentro da iso direto para o pendrive?
<retrojunk> não
<retrojunk> um instante
<retrojunk> esta em inglês, mas acho que é fácil de entender http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<retrojunk> o programa que você vai usar é este http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.4.exe
<retrojunk> tenha CUIDADO pois o programa vai formatar o pendrive, ou seja, todos os arquivos que estiverem no pendrive serão apagados
<sam___> ja to instalando dentro do pendrive
<sam___> jaja termina, muito obrigado pela ajuda
<retrojunk> sam___: disponha
<galvao> bom dia
<retrojunk> dia
<Guest4739> tenho um note aspire one 722 amd - c-50 que veio com 2gb de memoria. Alguem pode me informar se ele reconheceria 8gb de memoria no ubuntu 13.04?
<galvao1> tenho um netbook aspire one 722 amd c-50 com 2gb de memoria ram, sera que reconhece 8gb no ubuntu 13.04?
<hggdh> galvao1: o Ubuntu vai reconhecer a memória que o hardware reconhece
<galvao1> colocando o memoria de 8gb o note reconhecer, funcionara como ubuntu entao blz vou testar
<hggdh> galvao1: sim, funcionar
<hggdh> ''a
<hggdh> ugh
<galvao1> valeu obrigado
<hggdh> dn
<Julinux> Pow, quando eu digito o comando #airmon-ng wlan0 dá pau no sistema =/
<Julinux> to usando o Ubuntu 13.04 pra executar um treinamento em redes WEP, mas ao tentar colocar a placa wireless no modo de monitoramento eu preciso digitar esse comando
<hggdh> Julinux: a sinaxa é airmon-ng <start|stop> <interface>
<hggdh> *sintaxe
<xGrind> hggdh, a Central de Programas do Ubuntu usa JQuery?
<handrewsmaximus> baixei o ubuntu 13 mas e ae a imaagem eu gravo em um DVD ou CD?
<omelete> handrewsmaximus,  dvd ou pendrive
<handrewsmaximus> Blz
<handrewsmaximus> sou iniciante e achei a interface ubuntu linux perfeita
<handrewsmaximus> vou fazer a formatação do pc de um amigo hoje com o linux
<handrewsmaximus> ela é intuitiva? ou devo dar atenção a algum detalhe em especifico?
<omelete> bastante fácil
<omelete> se for dois OS observar bem a parte de particionamento de disco
<handrewsmaximus> ok grato
<handrewsmaximus> estou dando uma olhada em tutoriais onlines
<hggdh> xGrind: não sei. Mas o fonte está disponível :-)
<xGrind> hggdh, é que aquele slide la em cima, é igual um slideshow em jquery :D
<hggdh> heh
<Julinux> hggdh, digitei #airmon-ng start eth1 que corresponde a minha placa e olha só o que apareceu
<hggdh> pelo visto, nada apareceu...
<Julinux> é pq não to conseguindo sincronizar no Evernote a foto que eu tirei
<hggdh> shalom01
<kernel> alguem aqui ja mexeu com o bbswitch?
<kernel> KurtKraut, da brasnerd?
<kernel> o.O
<KurtKraut> kernel, yeap. Por que, você acha que a BRASnet foi implodida pela Al-Qaeda e eu estava dentro e morri junto? :P
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> cade o mauritz
<kernel> faliu mesmo
<kernel> lol
<KurtKraut> kernel, faliu não, foi fechada à força por gente doente.
<kernel> aehiauehuaie
<kernel> foi DDOS demaisss
<retrojunk> alguem aqui é de uberlandia?
<Sommer> Help com o Unity
<Sommer> ola galera
<Sommer> preciso de um help
<NETfellow> sommer, aqui estou eu
<NETfellow> sommer, qual sua duvida
<Fisico> como tiro a permissão para criar pasta?
<NETfellow> fisico, bem onde quer criar essa pasta de que estar a falar?
<Sommer> ola  Net
<Fisico> NETfellow: /usr/local/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Server/R2013a
<Fisico> ele quer criar essa pasta
<NETfellow> fisico, ele quem?
<NETfellow> fisico, um programa que esta tentando instalar quer criar uma pasta neste local?
<Sommer> a minha duvida e sobre um print do buscador de programas
<Fisico> NETfellow: acho q é isso, pq eu num consigo criar pastas
<Sommer> poderia ve-lo p mim?
<NETfellow> sommer, não entendi pode dar mais detalhes
<Fisico> NETfellow: clico com o botão direito sobre a usr e não tem a opção permitir criar pasta
<NETfellow> Fisico, bem tem que dar permissão ao teu usuario
<Sommer> parece um bug de cores
<Fisico> NETfellow: como eu faço isso?
<Sommer> fica tudo zuado
<NETfellow> Fisico, crie a pasta como root (-:
<Fisico> mas a usr já está criada NETfellow
<Sommer> tirei um print pra entender melhor
<NETfellow> sommer, humm qual o modelo de impressora?
<NETfellow> Fisico, estou falando da pasta que quer criar dentro da usr
<Fisico> ah sim
<Sommer> num e na i mpressao
<Fisico> vc lembra do comando?
<Sommer> e a tela mesmo
<Sommer> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/994/capturadetelade20130523.png
<Fisico> NETfellow: mkdir?
<Sommer> veja o print
<Fisico> então seria mkdir nome da pasta?
<NETfellow> Fisico, creio que seja este
<NETfellow> Fisico, espera ai
<NETfellow> Fisico, sim e mkdir
<Fisico> obrigado NETfellow , vou tentar
<NETfellow> Fisico, de nada
<NETfellow> sommer, bem pelo visto esta com problemas no adptador de video
<NETfellow> sommer, qual a placa de video desta maquina?
<Sommer> help
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<Sommer> teclado virtual lento
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Sommer> meu teclado virtual ta com lag muito grande
<chouga> Sommer, qual é a configuração e sistema do seu micro?
<Sommer> ubuntu 13.04
<chouga> e a configuração?
<Sommer> ele ficou assim derepente
<Sommer> amd phenom
<Sommer> 1gb
<Sommer> hd 200gb
<chouga> entendo...
<Sommer> 65gb ubuntu
<Sommer> o restante xp
<chouga> Bem, recomendo que não instales o UBuntu e sim uma de suas variações como Xubuntu ou Lubuntu...
<Sommer> pq?
<Sommer> qual diferenca?
<chouga> Pois seu hardware não é tão potente para suportar todos os recursos do Ubuntu.
<chouga> Essas variações que eu lhe recomendei são especialmente para micros como o seu.,
<chouga> Vai rodar muito bem
<chouga> Ficará bem rápido.
<Sommer> tendi
<chouga> Sabes fazer todo o processo?
<chouga> Recomendo a versão 12.04...
<chouga> E recomendo usares o Lubuntu...
<Sommer> de formatacao?
<chouga> sim
<Sommer> preciso gravar?
<Sommer> a iso?
<chouga> como assim?
<chouga> sim
<Sommer> aff
<chouga> precisarás de um CD virgem...
<chouga> Ou podes usar um pendrive...
<b3CkDoOr> boa noite galera...o negocio é o seguinde...um amigo foi instalar o ubuntu ao lado do ruindows...só que ele e iniciante e formatou todo o HD dele...ele passou o programa test disk pra tentar recuperar arquivos..só que o programa não estar achando nada
<chouga> 1 real o CD
<Sommer> cd oudvd
<b3CkDoOr> arquivo nem um...
<KurtKraut> chouga, você lembra de ter visto algum vídeo em pt-br que ensinasse a instalar o Ubuntu em pt-br? Vejo tantas perguntas aqui sobre disso, um vídeo cairia como uma luva.
<Sommer> cd eutenho
<chouga> KurtKraut, vou pegar pra você...
<kernel> aff instalar o ubuntu é a coisa mais facil
<chouga> Só um momento.
<KurtKraut> kernel, mas para quem tem como maior talento/experiência ao usar o computador é mudar a foto do perfil do Facebook, é uma tarefa basicamente intransponível.
<chouga> Pra quem sabe, TUDO é facil
<kernel> KurtKraut, kkkkkk
<KurtKraut> kernel, o que vejo o pessoal sempre patinar é no particionamento.
<b3CkDoOr> kernel, realmente e facil só que foi a primeira vez dele..ele queria instalar ao lado o windows..e acabou formatando todo o hd dele
<kernel> b3CkDoOr, nao falei no caso dele
<kernel> sei que é tudo novo para quem esta começando
<kernel> o buxo é no particionamento mesmo
<ubuntero> KurtKraut, fiz um esses dias sobre a instalação
<kernel> mais com a interface grafica tudo em pt_BR fica muito mais facil
<ubuntero> KurtKraut, mas não fui a fundo no particionamento, vou fazer isso em breve
<KurtKraut> ubuntero, boa! Eu vejo muita demanda para um material desse aqui.
<ubuntero> KurtKraut, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aANlKXG954
<KurtKraut> ubuntero, quando você gravar (o que fala do particionamento a fundo), devo ficar citando ele aqui certamente mais que 10x ao dia.
<ubuntero> estou fazendo os primeiros passos,desde baixar e gravar a iso até usar o sistema
<chouga> xar e gravar a iso até usar o s
<chouga> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-e-algumas-recomendacoes
<chouga> http://www.canaltech.com.br/tutorial/linux/Guia-como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-Linux/
<chouga> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt6gstRSU5c
<b3CkDoOr> alguém conhece algum  programa melhor que o test disk
<chouga> parted magic
<chouga> Sommer, esta ai: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, esse programa é pra recuperar arquivo...como faço pra baixalo
<chouga> Isso não é um programa e sim uma distribuição...
<chouga> Que faz TUDO que você quer e muito mais
<chouga> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-24
<ubuntero> Gravação do #Opencast 22 no ar http://youtu.be/Ob27lSq7Zc4
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<NETfellow> chouga, eh não
<MartaRocha> Boa noite !
<MartaRocha> Há aqui alguem que possa me dar algumas informações ?
<paladinn> claro
<paladinn> em que posso ser útil
<MartaRocha> que bom ! hj é meu primeiro contato com o Ubuntu !
<MartaRocha> estou tendo muitas duvidas
<MartaRocha> o tecnico que o instalou pra mim
<MartaRocha> pois não sou muito habil
<MartaRocha> ele tem instalado o libreoffice
<MartaRocha> e eu quero saber como posso um software de editor grafico e editor de video
<MartaRocha> sou estudante de artes e uso muito
<MartaRocha> quais as opções de editores ?
<renebarbosa> MartaRocha, editor gráfico = GIMP
<renebarbosa> editor de vídeo, http://www.lwks.com/
<MartaRocha> ah tá obrigada ! é que acabei de ler num site de uma comunidade que nao era pra baixar de qq site daí fique receosa
<MartaRocha> mas ele me parece não ser em portugues !! Não tem nada em portugues ?
<ubuntero> MartaRocha, eu uso o kdenlive
<MartaRocha> em portugues ?
<ubuntero> sim
<MartaRocha> tem alguma dica de onde baixo que seja confiavel ?
<MartaRocha> to vendo aqui o inkscape é bom ?
<ubuntero> MartaRocha, tem na central de programas
<MartaRocha> fui baivar pela central de programas ele me pediu autenticação o que vem a ser isso ??
<ubuntero> é a sua senha de usuário
<MartaRocha> hummm senha de usuario ? não criei nenhuma .. será que o tecnico cadastrou na instalação ???
<ubuntero> com certeza
<MartaRocha> OMG então ...
<MartaRocha> vou tentar um contato com ele então
<MartaRocha> quer dizer que consido os dois softwares pela central de programas ?
<MartaRocha> entro com a senha e baixo
<ubuntero> isso, encontra eles lá
<ubuntero> só o lwks que não
<MartaRocha> mas ele é equivalente ao Kdenlive ?
<MartaRocha> Vou tentar estes primeiro então! muito grata a voces pela ajuda !
<MartaRocha> Boa noite !
<hggdh> shalom01/upgrade
<sam___> olá bom dia
<Zignd> bom dia
<Zignd> _
<sam___> estou com uma duvida, quando coloco o cd do ubuntu e coloco pra testar o ubuntu
<Zignd> pode falar
<sam___> ele abria ja o sistema operacional
<Zignd> sim
<sam___> com as jenelas tudo certo
<Zignd> esse é o proposito dessa função
<sam___> mas tem umm computador novo, que eu quero abrir com o ubuntu pra pegar alguns arquivos no HD e ele nao abre
<sam___> aparece a segunte mensagem
<sam___> busy box "a versão do ubuntu" bult-in-shell (ash)
<sam___> (initramfs)_
<sam___> e aparece pra digitar algum comando
<Zignd> qual versao voce esta utilizando?
<sam___> o cd que eu tenho é a 10 ou 9
<sam___> cd original que chego aqui em casa e que eu sempre usei
<Zignd> entao, basta pegar este comando que te pedem para digitar e precede-lo com sudo (geralmente isso funciona nas versoes 12.10 e 13.04)
<sam___> ontem eu baixei a versão mais atual instelei no cd e nçao funcionou, pensei que tinha queimado o cd errado mas agora to vendo que gravei o cd certo
<sam___> qual o comando que eu uso pra criar a interface grafica
<Zignd> por padrao ela deve iniciar automaticamente
<sam___> mas nao inicia
<sam___> provavelmente deve ser algum bloqueio da placa mae
<sam___> eu acho
<Zignd> caso isso nao aconteça, o cd pode estar corrompido, e é recomendado baixar um nova
<sam___> pra nao iniciar em modo grafico
<Zignd> nao
<Zignd> isso nao pode acontecer, conserteza o cd esta corrompido ou é uma versao server
<sam___> provavelmente o cd esta bom, ontem eu instalei a versão mais atual do ubuntu no cd não funcionou, e instalei no pendrive tb e nao funciocou
<sam___> eu sempre usei esse cd
<sam___> posso testar em outra maquina o cd que eu tenho
<Zignd> vc conseguiu acessar o instalador? esse é o computador novo que vc disse?
<sam___> a unica opção que tentei foi a de testar o ubunto
<sam___> nao tentei a de instalar
<sam___> ontem um companheiro desse chat me mandou esse link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sam___> instalei no pendrive o ubuntu mais novo
<sam___> e se nao me engano acontece quase a mesma coisa,
<Zignd> voce configurou a opcao para botar pelo pendrive na bios?
<sam___> o atalho de boot dessa placa mae é f11, ai aparece pra eu escolher onde quero dar boot
<Zignd> na ordem a opcao de pendrive deve vir antes da do HD
<sam___> e escolhi o pendrive
<sam___> ontem
<Zignd> quando voce coloca esse pendrive no seu windows, voce consegue ver o simbolo do ubuntu no "Computador" como se voce tivesse colocado um CD com Ubuntu?
<sam___> nao me lembro
<sam___> vou gravar no pendrive outra vez
<Zignd> esse computador/notebook é novo? veio com Windows 8 (se a resp da ultima questao for sim)?
<sam___> a placa mae, memoria e processador são novos, o hd é do pc anterior
<sam___> que esta com um win 7 corrompido
<sam___> e eu quero pegar os arquivos que estão no hd
<Zignd> caso voce continue com dificuldades apos recriar o pendrive botavel, tente gravar a iso em um CD/DVD, tem certeza que com o CD/DVD vai funcionar.
<Zignd> tem* -> tenho
<Ramon_> Boooooom dia, pessoal!
<Zignd> bom dia...
<Ramon_> Galera, alguém ai disposta a me ajudar com problemas relacionados a Nvidia + Ubuntu 13.04?
<Ramon_> disposto*
<Ramon_> Acho que não haha
<tiagoscd> !alguem | Ramon_
<ubotu-br> Ramon_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Zignd> Ramon_, vou te passar alguns tutoriais
<Zignd> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<Zignd> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalar-drivers-NVIDIA-corretamente-no-Ubuntu-1210
<Zignd> o primeiro me pareceu mais correto e facil
<Ramon_> Direto ao ponto: Tentei instalar o driver da NVidia 319 para Ubuntu que está no repositório, mas ao reiniciar o computador a interface ficou "zoada", com uma resolução bem ruim e o Unity não aparece. Alguém já passou por isso?
<hggdh> Ramon_: nvidia 319? qual o nome do pacote?
<Ramon_> nvidia-319
<hggdh> qual a tua versão do Ubuntu?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> já vi
<Ramon_> 13.04
<hggdh> Ramon_: eu não consigo encontrar um pacote chamado nvidia-319 nos repositórios para o 13.04
<hggdh> ou que tenha nvidia-319 no nome. O mais actualizado que vejo é nvidia-313
<Ramon_> ramon@Ramon-PC:~$ sudo apt-cache search nvidia-319 [sudo] password for ramon:  nvidia-319 - Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library nvidia-319-dev - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver development files ramon@Ramon-PC:~$
<hggdh> Ramon_: apt-cache policy nvidia-319
<Ramon_> ramon@Ramon-PC:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-319 nvidia-319:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 319.23-0ubuntu1~xedgers~raring1   Version table:      319.23-0ubuntu1~xedgers~raring1 0         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Ramon_> Eu retirei o driver depois na tentativa de fazer tudo voltar ao normal
<hggdh> ah, do xedgers. Para drivers do xedgers, a única opção é perguntar no canal...
<Ramon_> Vale tentar instalar o 304?
<Ramon_> Minha placa é uma GeForce 730m
<hggdh> Ramon_: não consigo achar o canal... mas tem isto, do time xorg-edgers: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<hggdh> Ramon_: quando eu estava a user o nvidia, eu estava no 310 (mas já voltei para o nouveau)
<soldado> Bom dia ... Dei um upgrade no meu ubuntu para o 13.04 ... Estou com um problema no gnome-session-fallback pois a barra que fica embaixo não esta com gaveta e não mostra os programas que estão aberto .... cliquei com o direito nele e nao acontece nada alguém pode ajudar ...devo remover o .gnome ?
<Spiga> soldado, toda vez que vc for atualizar distro e melho fazer do zero. pois o ubuntu quebra muito pacote.
<soldado> Spiga, sim eu sempre faço do zero mas infelizmente o computador que uso aqui no trabalho nao pude fazer isso pois o HD é muito grande e tem muitos projetos e arquivos nele e o cara que era dono dele fez o favor de não particionar e separar a / do home ¬¬
<Spiga> é mano
<Spiga> soldado, gosta de ler LOG?
<soldado> Spiga, nem um pouco kkkkk
<soldado> Spiga, se for necessário
<Spiga> soldado, pode começar a ler
<Spiga> vai ter um arduo trampo...lendo log e vendo erros
<soldado> Spiga, sabe o que é pior nunca tive problemas om atualizações no ubuntu
<soldado> essa é a primeira vez
<Spiga> é eu tambem nao sempre instalei do zero
<Spiga> quando saia algo novo
<soldado> entao né se a pessoa que instalou aqui nesse computador que eu uso a um tempo atras em particionar nao teria esse problema hj ... mas fazer o que né ...
<soldado> Spiga,  o que ahco mais engraçado é que nao consigo mexer nas barras do ubuntu adicionar coisas nem nada .. To me sentindo no windows kkk
<Spiga> uhahuhahu
<Spiga> faz ai
<Spiga> sudo apt-get update
<Spiga> depois
<Spiga> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Spiga> as vezes tem alguma atualização nova
<Spiga> depois verifca se os repositorios mudaram o note para a versao desejada.
<Spiga> nome*
<soldado> Spiga, ja fiz de tudo kkkk
<hggdh> Spiga, soldado: em vez de usar 'apt-get upgrade', é melhor usar 'apt-get dist-upgrade'. O 'upgrade' não vai instalar novos pacotes, nem remover pacotes obsoletos
<soldado> hggdh, ja utilizei tbm nao vem mais nada
<Spiga> solução LOG
<Spiga> vai ler
<yangm> galera, socorro
<yangm> tenho uma hd3000, ubuntu 13.04, boot via efi
<yangm> hdmi detecta a tv mas n"ao funciona
<Interkid> olá
<fslima0> oi
<Interkid> como está
<fslima0> bem e vc?
<fslima0> de onde tc? :)
<Interkid> tb estou bem.... teclo de Portugal........................sabe me dizer algo sobre Ubuntu
<fslima0> Ubuntu eh uma distribuicao de Linux
<Interkid> eu sei
<fslima0> de varias distribuicoes, eh mais voltado a praticidade eu acho
<fslima0> baseado do debian
<Interkid> assim como Slackware, Kubuntu, e etc
<fslima0> facil de instalar, facil de usar
<Interkid> sim.....    eu percebi
<Interkid> mas minha grande dúvida é
<Interkid> sei que posso rodar o Ubuntu direto de dentro da pendrive ....  mas quero SALVAR as configurações que fizer e fazer com que ele MANTENHA essas alterações todas gravadas
<Interkid> de forma que... quando eu reiniciar o pc tudo esteja bem afinadinho conforme deixei
<Interkid> sabe se dá?
<fslima0> ja que eh um pendrive, deve funciona como voce quer por padrao, a nao ser que o filesystem esteja montado em read-only
<fslima0> ai voce tera que montalo como rw
<fslima0> so olha no /etc/fstab
<Interkid> eita ....    me traduz isso
<Interkid> sou novato em Linux
<fslima0> Interkid: voce ja tentou fazer isso que voce quer fazer?
<Interkid> nunca tentei.... nem sei como é
<fslima0> coloca o Ubuntu no pen drive e ver se funciona por padrao
<Interkid> ja tá na pendrive
<Interkid> e rodando beleza....
<fslima0> ja que eh um pendrive, que voce poder ler e escrever, e nao um CD,DVD-R, por exemplo
<fslima0> e nao guardou as modificacoes que vc fez?
<Interkid> not
<Interkid> não mesmo
<fslima0> voce pode escrever no seu /home dir?
<Interkid> me explica isso tudo que eu não sei nada
<fslima0> Interkid: eh meio complicado mesmo, eu nunca fiz isso
<fslima0> mas certamente eh possivel
<fslima0> se voce procurar no google
<Interkid> hmm... imaginei que fosse complicado
<Interkid> vou lá dar uma olhada .... mas me ajudou muito fslim0
<fslima0> tem uma aplicacao chamada "Startup Disk Creator"
<fslima0> procura isso
<Interkid> criador de disco de inicializaçao??
<Interkid> o que isso tyem a ver com o que eu quero
<fslima0> e uma opcao chamada persistance, que faz com que voce consiga salvar informacao
<Interkid> hmmmm.... beleza
<Interkid> vou la ver
<Interkid> valeu mesmo
<fslima0> Interkid: onde voce mora em Portugal?
<Interkid> ahh, só me diz como eu rodo o programa no Ubuntu... rsrs
<Interkid> eu moro em Fafe... distrito de Braga
<Interkid> norte de portuga
<fslima0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fslima0> acho que sudo apt-get install usb-creator pra instalar
<fslima0> e gksudo usb-creator-gtk pra rodar
<fslima0> tenho que ir
<fslima0> Interkid: ate
<Interkid> até
<Beto> Meu ubuntu 13.04 com dual boot não inicia, fica parado na tela ubuntu
<RxDx> por favor, comprei um ultrabook da lg que vem com windows8... como faço para entrar na bios dele?
<Elisangela> por favor, não consigo bootar o cd na minha maquina pra instalar o ubuntu
<Elisangela> aparece o erro winseup.dll. o que faço]
<noslin005> 10 ferramentas úteis para programadores Linux?
<Habyte> Olá pessoal!
<chouga> boa noite a todos!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Julinux> senão me engano tem um arqui rc alguma coisa que se a gente apagar vai resetar o mac da VB alguém lembra qual é?
<Julinux> chouga, lembra qual é?
<chouga> não
<lucasnet> Olá
<lucasnet> Boa Noite ?
<Julinux> lucasnet, eae
<chouga> olá lucasnet!
<lucasnet> amigão gostaria de saber se no linux posso rodar games ?
<lucasnet> tais como
<chouga> sim
<lucasnet> BattleField3
<chouga> não
<lucasnet> não roda BF3 ?
<chouga> não
<lucasnet> aff
<lucasnet> estava muito intereçado
<lucasnet> no sistema operacional
<Julinux> Mas rooda Counter Strike Source
<lucasnet> mais  gosto muito de jogar
<Julinux> 1.6
<Julinux> Call Of Duty
<chouga> Pois Battlefield 3 não foi feito para Linux
<lucasnet> oks
<chouga> Se fosse rodaria...
<lucasnet> mais oque vc tem a dizer sobre o sistema ele e bom
<chouga> A culpa não é do Linux
<lucasnet> tem muitos programas compativeis com o sistema
<lucasnet> ?
<chouga> Depende de suas necessidades
<chouga> O que você quer fazer no sistema?
<lucasnet> navegar na WEB
<lucasnet> ler emails
<Julinux> é mais seguro
<omelete> se for jogar dual boot ou só win msm
<omelete> a ñ ser q queira jogar aquels jgs tosco
<lucasnet> humm
<lucasnet> não existe sistema
<chouga> Deixa ele "falar"...
<lucasnet> um programa no caso que emule o windows no linux ?
<chouga> lucasnet,
<chouga> wine
<chouga> wine roda programas de windows no Linux
<chouga> Ou você pode usar o virtualbox e virtualizar o windows no Linux
<lucasnet> sei
<lucasnet> vou testar aki o linux
<chouga> Mas, para suas necessidades, ele será um ótimo sistema...
<lucasnet> se gostar foda-se os games kk
<chouga> Olhe este link: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_br.php
<lucasnet> vlw pessoal obrigado pelas informações
<chouga> vlw lucasnet
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<ilux> eita, com esse negocio de baixar pacotes, o ubuntu tah demorando como o windows pra instalar
<chouga> Na verdade é bem mais rápido que o Windows...
<ilux> hã?
<ilux> no windows eu levo 15min
<ilux> antes no ubuntu eu levava 3 minutos!!!
<ilux> agora levo mais de 1 hr
<chouga> No Ubuntu é 10 numa internet de 1 MB
<ilux> ateh baixar todos os pacotes
<ilux> eu tenho internet de 1mbps
<ilux> já foram os 10min
<ilux> faz tempo
<chouga> Eu também e no meu só demora 10 minutos
<chouga> Enfim...
<chouga> DEpende muito de diversos fatores
<ilux> ah, era bom qdo ele era soh 3min
<ilux> era massa
<ilux> disk to disk, isso que é instalação
<ilux> sem essa frescura
<omelete> ilux,  vc fala durnate a instlacao?
<ilux> é
<ilux> eu marquei a parada de baixar os pacotes
<ilux> agora tenho que esperar
<omelete> pode ser q o respositorio q ele está baixando
<ilux> yep
<robinhood> e ae
<chouga> Por isso que eu não marco nada
<ilux> CPU Info: (8 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, ((null) Load))
<chouga> Só instalo o que preciso depois da formatação...
<ilux> mais 8GB de ram
<ilux> e + 1TB de hard disk
<ilux> eu acho que com o dash, o ubuntu perdeu a graça pros entusiastas
<ilux> configurar
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Habyte> Olá pessoal
<chouga> olá Habyte
<Habyte> Alguém pode me indicar um programa equivalente ao notepad++?
<chouga> para editar o quê?
<chouga> html, python, java?
<kernel> foi-se
<kernel> eu indicaria o gedit
<kernel> em modo grafico ;)
<chouga> Habyte
<Habyte> Eu desenvolvo mais para web... Html css php
<chouga> Bluefish
<chouga> Ele é um dos melhores para fazer isso no Linux
<Habyte> Ok, obrigado :)
<kernel> extra/bluefish 2.2.4-1
<kernel>     A powerful HTML editor for experienced web designers and programmers
<kernel> realmente é sua função mesmo
<chouga> aff
<kernel> para web designers experientes
<chouga> Duvidando do meu comentário...
<kernel> chouga, claro que não
<kernel> o.O
<chouga> rs
<kernel> voce se queimou sozinho
<kernel> lol
<chouga> Quando estava aprendendo HTML5 eu usei muito o Bluefish
<chouga> Ele é muito bom
<Habyte> Pessoal, vou instalar o ubuntu 13.04 amanhã. É fácil colocar em dual-boot com w7, assim como na instalação do 11.04?
<Habyte> Estou sendo desconectado por alguma razão... Se alguém respondeu, poderia repetir por favor?
<ubuntero> Habyte, é a mesma coisa
<kernel> voce tem que adicionar sua partição do win7 no grub2
<Habyte> valeu
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-25
<nando> Bouua noite galera
<nando> muito linux pra todos nós
<nando> rs
<robinhood> no momento
<robinhood> mais dificil
<converge> estou com a rede com cabo ok mas a rede wireless ta muito lenta, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<aprendiz> alguem utiliza o ubunto no tablet?
<jefeson> aprendiz: não conheço ninguém, mas tem uma galaera no youtube dizendo que instalou
<jefeson> aprendiz: qual o seu tablet?
<aprendiz> pode cre
<aprendiz> o meu tablet é o note
<aprendiz> vi acho q no youtube mesmo o unbunto para o tablet
<aprendiz> tem o gráfico bem mais maneiro que o android. Pelo menos nas fotos
<aprendiz> mas...
<aprendiz> não tenho nem ideia se realmente funciona e tals
<aprendiz> como é o lance dos aplicativos
<aprendiz> queria trocar uma ideia com alguem que ja tenha usado
<aprendiz> to instalando agora aq no computador teste meu pra ver como que fica
<jefeson> aprendiz: pois é kra, n sei mesmo!
<aprendiz> ta valendo
<aprendiz> valeu pela atenção ae mano
<aprendiz> obrigado
<aprendiz> qualquer coisa, se eu instalar no meu, dou a minha contribuição informativa aqui
<aprendiz> vale mano
<CyL> zz0: Sabe que entrar logado como root no IRC não é uma boa prática de segurança?
<JMM_> bom dia, alguem pode me ajudar com ndiswrapper?  não sei mas o que fazer!!
<Mauro> ola
<Guest78223> como instalo o ubuntu apartir do fedora?
<Fabianin> alguem usa o debian7 ai?
<paladinn> eu
<paladinn> pq
<Ernandes> hi
<CyL> Ernandes: Olá
<Ernandes> bom dia
<Ernandes> folga hj
<Ernandes> kk
<Fabianin> no debian não existe o comando make?
<Fabianin> 0o
<Ernandes> isso nao ta incluso no pacote build-essetials?
<Fabianin> não sei.. sou novo usuário de linux, e fui dar um make aqui e disse que o comando não existe Ernandes
<Ernandes> procura por esse pacote.. mas nao sei se o nome está correto.
<Ernandes> este o nome correto: build-essential
<Ernandes> apt-get install build-essential
<Marujo01> Olá boa tarde. Possuo um notebook Infoway note w7415. Com Ubuntu 12.10 instalado. Está com a rede funcionando perfeitamente bem, porem, este modelo, possui uma tecla touch para acionar a rede wireless e o bluetooth, que o mesmo não funciona com o ubuntu instalado, preciso estar com sistema windows instalado em dual boot para poder acionar estes drives e após reiniciar a maquina poder usar estas funções no ubuntu. Preciso po
<Marujo01> Não quero ter que instalar outro SO além do ubuntu, só para acionar estes drives
<Marujo01> alguem que possa me ajudar?
<KurtKraut> Marujo01, pela natureza do seu problema, eu sugiro recorrer ao http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<artekmend> amigos tenho um netbook e qual versão do ubunto devo instalar
<artekmend> ?
<artekmend> amigo
<KurtKraut> artekmend, quanto de RAM tem e o processador é 64 bits?
<artekmend> 1g de ram
<artekmend> nao
<artekmend> amr
<artekmend> é um netbook
<artekmend> simples
<artekmend> queria reaproveitar e usar o linux nele
<Marujo01> já recorrir a este meio(http://ubuntuforum-br.org/), e o que me foi sugerido, foi que eu continuasse assim, com dois SO instalados, mas gostaria de ficar somente com o que eu uso mais, ubuntu.
<artekmend> o que acontece com os drivers
<artekmend> ?
<KurtKraut> Marujo01, seu problema é incomum, depende de alguém que tenha passado por problemas similares. O IRC você tem que dar a sorte de que nesse sábado a tarde, alguém dê a sorte de ler sua mensagem aqui e tenha passado por problema similar. No fórum, o que você disser fica registrado para sempre.
<KurtKraut> artekmend, quase todos costumam já vir com o próprio Linux. Nos últimos 5 anos nunca tive que baixar algum driver especial.
<KurtKraut> artekmend, tem certeza que o processador não pe 64 bits?
<artekmend> kurkraut, sim tenho certeza
<artekmend> amr
<Eudmar> olar boa tarde
<Eudmar> preciso de ajuda
<Eudmar> eu atualizei  Ubuntu 13.04
<Eudmar>  que eu estava usand era  Ubuntu 12.12.
<Eudmar> e apareceu uma opcao para ativar daemon eu ativei e com isto desativou todos meus dispositivos e e particoes socorro
<Eudmar> alguem me ajude por favor
<Eudmar> hello
<Eudmar> alguem ai
<Eudmar> alguem tem ideia do que aconteceu??
<Eudmar> alguemme ajude
<KurtKraut> !alguem | Eudmar
<ubotu-br> Eudmar: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<KurtKraut> Eudmar, na verdade, a pergunta você já fez. O problema é que todo mundo que leu não sabe responder.
<KurtKraut> Ou não entenderam sua pergunta.
<Eudmar> entendi
<Eudmar> obrigado
<Eudmar> e eu perdi minha particao e foi ai que fiquei preocupado
<KurtKraut> Eudmar, Eu não entendi o que você quis dizer "ativar daemon". É uma afirmação muito genérica. Muitos softwares são daemons no Linux e nenhum causaria em seu funcionamento normal este efeito colateral. Você deve ter feito outra coisa que gerou esse problema.
<Eudmar> eu usei apt-get update, depois apt-get upgrade e depois apt-get disk-update, foi quando comecou a atualizar
<Eudmar> no meio da atualizacao
<Eudmar> apareceu uma opcao como se fsse instaland um programa do windows pedindo para ativar daemon, nao tenh certeza mas tinha algo como
<Eudmar> ativar e tinha a palavra daemon
<Eudmar> eu cliquei e tinha uma opcao foward
<CyL> Eudmar: Bom, eu vou precisar sair em breve, mas vc está no computador com Linux?
<Eudmar> sim
<Eudmar> estou com compudator com linux
<CyL> Eudmar: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<KurtKraut> Eudmar, pela descrição que você disse, não tem a ver com a ativação de daemons. Isso é um processo normal durante um dist-upgrade
<CyL> Eudmar: A minha pergunta é se vc está no computador que está com defeito?
<Eudmar> nao nao sei usar pastebin
<Eudmar> sim
<Eudmar> estou usando meu nootbook
<CyL> Eudmar: Veja o link a seguir, teste algumas vezes e quando tiver entendido como usar, chame aqui de novo
<CyL> !pastebin | Eudmar
<ubotu-br> Eudmar: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Eudmar> vou olhar agora
<Eudmar> eu posto aqui mesmo
<CyL> Eudmar: Não, vc posta no pastebin, é para isso que ele serve
<CyL> Eudmar: Aqui vc só posta a URL
<Eudmar> as informa;oes do que aconteceu eu mando para o pastebin?
<CyL> Eudmar: Se tiver disponível, sim
<CyL> Eudmar: Vc tem ainda o terminal que utilizou para fazer a atualização aberto?
<CyL> Eudmar: Se tiver poste todo o conteúdo dele no pastebin (*não* aqui no IRC)
<Eudmar> ja foi desligado antes
<Eudmar> e o que e daemon
<CyL> Eudmar: Tudo bem, podemos tentar executar alguns outros comndo para diagnosticar o problema
<Marujo01> agradeço então de qualquer  forma
<CyL> Eudmar: Bom, como disse, eu vou precisar sair agora
<CyL> Eudmar: Vá aprendendo a usar o pastebin, no retorno se ainda estiver aqui eu continuo lhe ajudando
<Eudmar> obrigado
<Habyte> Olá novamente
<chouga> boa tarde pessoal!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Eudmar> meus dispositivos de audio
<chouga> qual é o seu problema Eudmar?
<Eudmar> minha particao sumiu depois de atualizacao
<Eudmar> para 13.04
<Marujo01> sim preciso
<Marujo01> Boa tarde.
<chouga> Boa tarde Marujo01
<chouga> Eudmar,
<Marujo01> Boa tarde!
<Eudmar> na atualizacao eu atualizei usand apt-get disk-update
<chouga> entendo
<Eudmar> n meio da atualizacao
<chouga> Volta e meia aparecem casos como o seu...
<Eudmar> apareceu uma opcao para marcar algo cmo daemon
<chouga> Estava usando o 12.10?
<Eudmar> sim
<Marujo01> seguinte..
<chouga> Marujo01, podes esperar um pouco?
<Eudmar> a caixinha que apareceu foi cmo se estivesse instalando um prgrama windows
<chouga> Assim que acabar com o Eudmar, eu tentarei lhe ajudar, ok?
<Marujo01> sim amigo, claro.
<Eudmar> foi isto mesmo seguinte ou era foward
<Marujo01> ok.
<Eudmar> terminou
<Eudmar> e minha particao tinha reiniciado
<Eudmar> minha particao sumiu
<chouga> Nesta partição, tinham dados muito importantes?
<Eudmar> audio na funciona
<Eudmar> tinha fotos e videos da familia
<Eudmar> pra mim muito importante
<chouga> entendo...
<chouga> Você não tem esses dados em outro local não?
<Eudmar> audio, usb ,  touch do meu nootbook pararam de funcionar
<Eudmar> nao
<chouga> Vou lhe dar um conselho
<Eudmar> eu estou usand agora fdisk
<chouga> NUNCA FAÇA ATUALIZAÇÃO DE VERSÕES
<Henrique> Pessoal, em quanto tempo eu consigo instalar o raring rongtails?
<Eudmar> obrigado
<Eudmar> eu estu usando fdisk
<chouga> Isso é uma das coisas que mais causam problemas para os usuários.
<Henrique> ringtails*
<chouga> Se quiseres atualizar, formate do ZERO.
<Eudmar> e esta criando uma imagem da partizao
<chouga> Esta é, sem dúvida, a forma mais segura
<Eudmar> Backup
<Eudmar> vc sabe com vou acessar esta imagem??
<chouga> Faça o seguinte
<chouga> Tens o cd do ubuntu?
<Eudmar> nao
<Eudmar> tenh um que comprei de uma revista aqui
<Henrique> chouga, em quanto tempo eu consigo instalar o ubuntu 13.04?
<chouga> Sabes usar o Ubuntu num nível médio?
<chouga> Ou és iniciante?
<Eudmar> acho que sim
<Eudmar> estou usando a um ano
<chouga> Henrique, só um momento, pois estou ajudando o amigo Eudmar.
<Henrique> Ok
<chouga> Sabes usar o modo Live-CD?
<Eudmar> dand  boot pelo cd
<Eudmar> nao e isto?
<chouga> sim
<Eudmar> sei sim
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Então você deve fazer o seguinte:
<Eudmar> pode falar
<chouga> Baixarás a iso do Ubuntu 12.04.2
<chouga> Você deverá gravar e entrar no modo Live-cd
<Eudmar> sim
<chouga> Depois farás o backup das suas informações mais importantes
<chouga> Quando tudo estiver salvo, formataras e instalarás o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<CyL> Eudmar: Olá, retornei. Já está resolvenddo o seu problema?
<chouga> ok?
<Eudmar> entao as informacoes mais importantes ja nao aparecem mais
<Eudmar> na particao
<CyL> Marujo01: Qual o seu problema?
<chouga> Provavelmente no modo Live-CD deverão aparecer
<Marujo01> seguinte..
<chouga> alguma dúvida?
<Eudmar> backup
<Eudmar> que eu tinha feito
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> O que tem?
<Eudmar> eu tinha criad uma particao em ntfs
<Eudmar> para armazernar
<Eudmar> arquivos
<Marujo01> Possuo um notebook Infoway note w7415. Com Ubuntu 12.10 instalado. Está com a rede funcionando perfeitamente bem, porem, este modelo, possui uma tecla touch para acionar a rede wireless e o bluetooth, que o mesmo não funciona com o ubuntu instalado, preciso estar com sistema windows instalado em dual boot para poder acionar estes drives e após reiniciar a maquina poder usar estas funções no ubuntu. Precisando de ajuda para r
<Eudmar> esta particao desaparaceu e audio usb, touch do nootbook o importante pra mim seria os arquivos
<CyL> Marujo01: Sua mensagem truncou em '...ajuda para r'
<Eudmar> nao consigo telos de volta
<Marujo01> ok
<chouga> Você usa dual-boot?
<Marujo01> enviarei apartir do "ajuda"
<CyL> Marujo01: Ok
<Eudmar> nao smente ubuntu
<chouga> Então para que tens uma partição NTFS?
<Marujo01> ajuda para resolver isto.
<Eudmar> [e que antes eu usava windows
<chouga> NTFS é o formato de armazenamento de arquivos do Windows;;
<Eudmar> agora n'a mais
<Marujo01> Não quero ter que instalar outro SO além do ubuntu, só para acionar estes drives
<Eudmar> e tinha os arquis la
<chouga> Marujo01, por favor
<chouga> Estás atrapalhando...
<CyL> chouga: As duas conversas podem ocorrer em pralelo
<chouga> Como podes ver, não tem muitas pessoas aqui para ajudar...
<chouga> Eu tento ajudar da melhor forma possível
<chouga> Me desculpe mas, ESPERE UM POUCO
<CyL> Marujo01: Bom, parece que o chouga não recebe as minhas mensagens, então vamos apenas continuar o nosso suporte
<chouga> Eudmar, faça o seguinte
<Eudmar> sim
<CyL> Marujo01: Você sabe usar um pastebin?
<chouga> Não use mais partições que não sejam Ext4, ok?
<Eudmar> ok
<chouga> Você irá formatar sua máquina, e deixará o HD inteiro para o Ubuntu.
<Marujo01> desculpe, chouga. Estou respondo ao CyL. Não sabia que iria estar o atrpalhando
<CyL> Marujo01: Poste o resultado de 'sudo dmesg' por favor
<chouga> Sabes fazer isso?
<CyL> Marujo01: Não está atrapalhando, podemos continuar com o suporte
<Eudmar> vou mas se eu quiser levar fotos para outros computadres
<Eudmar> videos
<chouga> Marujo01, responda em pvt
<Eudmar> vai aparecer da mesma forma/?
<CyL> !pvt | chouga
<ubotu-br> chouga: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<Marujo01> como faço isso?
<chouga> Ele(CyL) esta lhe ajudando assim...
<CyL> Marujo01: Não precisa fazer em pvt
<chouga> Pvt é muito melhor...
<chouga> Eudmar, vamos ao pvt, ok?
<CyL> Marujo01: sabe usar um pastebin?
<Eudmar> vamos
<Eudmar> cmo faco
<Marujo01> sei não.
<CyL> !pastebin | Marujo01
<ubotu-br> Marujo01: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> Marujo01: Veja como usar, e assim que tiver entendido retorne aqui, ok?
<Marujo01> ok.
<Dunno> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.04, mas o pc está entrando automaticamente no windows
<CyL> Dunno: Vc está usando CD/DVD ou USB?
<Dunno> dvd
<xGrind> Dunno, ja mudou no setup?
<Dunno> não
<CyL> Dunno: Vc tem que escolher o seu drive de DVD como dispositivo primário de boot no BIOS, conforme o xGrind indicou.
<Dunno> como eu faço? desculpe, sou iniciante :/
<CyL> Dunno: Sabe entrar no BIOS?
<xGrind> entao é isso. Dunno , o HD esta' sendo lido antes
<Dunno> Não sei
<xGrind> Dunno, reinicie  a maquina e fique pressionando delete. as vezes  e' F2.  procure por Boot. vai ter uma ordem. você deve colocar o DVD em primeiro
<CyL> Dunno: Durante a inicialização do PC, vc deve apertar uma tecla, normalmente 'del', 'f2' ou 'f12' para entrar no BIOS. Lá procuro uma opção em que pode ordenar os dispositivos de boot, e tenha certeza que o drive de dvd aparece antes do HD
<xGrind> Dunno, ou entaõ. você pode apertar F8 pra iniciar direto do CD/DVD
<Dunno> ok
<Dunno> vou tentar
<xGrind> CyL, ja viu aquele netbook Mobo da Positivo?
<Dunno> reiniciando..
<CyL> xGrind: Não, já ia lhe mandar uma mensagem perguntando se estava vendo o que eu escrevo :D
<xGrind> vejo sim :D
<CyL> xGrind: Já que demos exatamente o mesmo suporte paralelamente :D
<xGrind> CyL, eu tive um. 3Gb de HD, windows xp student eu acho, ou starter, nao lembro. nao tinha entrada pra cd
<Dunno> o que eu tenho que mudar aqui?
<xGrind> ou seja, nao podia fazer nada com ele. só usar do jeito q estava, nem instalar nada :D
<xGrind> Dunno, entrou no setup?
<Dunno> sim
<CyL> xGrind: Tudo bem, é porque mais cedo pareceu que as minhas mensagens não estavam sendo lidas por um usuário, devo ter sido colocado na ignore list :D
<Dunno> Tenho que colocar 2nd boot para 1st
<CyL> xGrind: mão tinha entrada USB?
<Dunno> né?
<CyL> Dunno: O DVD está listado com 2nd boot?
<xGrind> Dunno, depende. se for o drive de cd/dvd , sim
<Marujo01> CyL, quando poder falar comigo, acho que ja sei  fazer uso do pastebim.
<Dunno> sim
<xGrind> CyL, tinha. mas 3GB de hd. fazer oq com isso?
<xGrind> :D
<CyL> Marujo01: ótimo, então abra um terminal, e execute o comando 'sudo dmesg' e poste o resultado disso no pastebin
<Marujo01> ok
<CyL> xGrind: Bom, Damn Small Linux?
<Dunno> reiniciando
<Dunno> Agora sim
<CyL> Dunno: \o/
<Dunno> Obrigado pessoal :)
<CyL> Dunno: Disponha
<xGrind> CyL, mesmo assim, nao compensa.
<xGrind> tenho q limpar esse teclado. tem hora q o 'a' nao funciona :/
<CyL> xGrind: Se o computador custasse 200 reais eu compraria um, hehehe
<xGrind> era uns 800 eu acho
<Dunno> até as 16hs eu consigo terminar a instalação?
<xGrind> Dunno, ate menos
<Dunno> ótimo
<CyL> Dunno: Difícil dizer, depende das opções que fizer, do seu computador, e da velocidade com que fizer downloads
<Dunno> e eu preciso de conexão com a internet?
<CyL> Dunno: Mas é uma previsão razoável na maioria das vezes
<Marujo01> pronto. Este é o link:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701013/
<CyL> Dunno: Não precisa, mas se puder já baixar os pacotes de atualização, eu recomendo
<CyL> Marujo01: Ok, um segundo
<xGrind> Dunno, se nao tiver conexao com a internet, nao habilite para fazer atualiaçoes.
<Dunno> ok
<Marujo01> ok.
<Dunno> Me ajudaram muito :D
<CyL> Dunno: Disponha
<Dunno> vou voltar quando acabar a instalação.. Minha net é um pouco instável, melhor não ficar dividindo ela
<CyL> Marujo01: Bom, pelo que vi sua interface está sendo reconhecida
<Dunno> até mais o/
<Marujo01> sim estar.
<CyL> Marujo01: Vc está conectado pelo wifi no momento?
<Marujo01> sim
<CyL> Marujo01: Tem como conectar por cabo?
<Marujo01> sim
<CyL> Marujo01: Vamos tentar desligar e religar o seu wifi, pode ser que a sua conexão sem fio caia
<CyL> xGrind: de onde vc é?
<Marujo01> ok
<Marujo01> irei ligar o cabo aqui
<Marujo01> um momento
<Marujo01> pronto. Estou com conexão cabeada
<dunno> pessoal
<xGrind> CyL, Aparecida, SP. e voce/
<CyL> xGrind: Eu moro em Porto Alegre atualmente, mas já morei em vários lugares, inclusive perto de Aparecida em São José dos Campos.
<xGrind> perto mesmo :D
<CyL> xGrind: Já morei no Vale do Paraíba fluminense também
<Marujo01> Pronto, CyL.
<CyL> Marujo01: ok, pressione a tecla do wifi algumas vezes e veja se possui algum resultado
<Marujo01> nenhum resultado, é justamente este o problema.
<Marujo01> ela não aciona no ubuntu
<CyL> Marujo01: Eu já havia entendido, mas agora faça o pastebin do seguinte comando 'sudo dmesg | tail'
<Marujo01> ok
<Marujo01> Este o link do resultado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701073/
<Marujo01> CyL.
<CyL> Marujo01: Ok, um segundo por favor
<Marujo01> ok.
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Dunno> Pessoal
<Dunno> Como eu particiono? Quero deixar em dual boot com w7
<chouga> No própio cd do Ubuntu tem essa opção
<Dunno> Sim sim
<chouga> "Instalar o Ubuntu ao lado do Windows"
<chouga> É só marcar e pronto
<Dunno> Mas está muito técnica a visualização
<Dunno> Aos meus olhos...
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Vou simplificar
<Dunno> Não tinha isso
<Dunno> ok
<chouga> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLHjm0tQhxI
<Dunno> É o 13.04
<Dunno> Não tinha essa opção no meu
<chouga> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<chouga> É o mesmo processo
<Dunno> A separação não é desse jeito, pelo menos aqui
<Dunno> Tem o nome dos diretorios
<Dunno> E tipo, não consigo nem alterar
<CyL> Dunno: Cuidado ao alterar suas partições, poderá perder toddos os seus dados se fizer da forma errada
<CyL> Marujo01: execute o seguinte comando 'setkeycodes 63 238' e veja se a tecla funciona
<Marujo01> ok
<Dunno> Tem aqui 3 partições: mapper/isw_cjdgacdahe_ARRAYp1 (fat16), mapper/isw_cjdgacdahe_ARRAY1p2 (ntfs) e map
<Marujo01> tentei. Apareceu esta mensagem 'Não foi possível obter um descritor de arquivo referindo ao console' .
<Marujo01> CyL.
<Dunno> a maiori está no map (951GB)
<CyL> Marujo01: ok
<Dunno> qual é windows, qual é linux?
<CyL> Marujo01: 'sudo setkeycodes 63 238'
<Marujo01> ok
<CyL> Dunno: vc tem windows instalado na máquina?
<Marujo01> CyL, executou, mas não funcionou ainda.
<CyL> Marujo01: 'sudo setkeycodes 72 238'
<Marujo01> ok
<Marujo01> CyL, não também.
<CyL> Marujo01: Ok, um  segundo
<Marujo01> ok
<CyL> Marujo01: 'sudo setkeycodes 72 237'
<Dunno> CyL, sim tenho windows instaldo na maquina
<Marujo01> ok
<Dunno> tem array1p1, array1p2, e map
<Dunno> qual é qual?
<CyL> Dunno: Pois bem, pelo o que vc esta dizendo, o device mapper está habilitado na sua máquina. Até onde eu saiba, uma partição do windows não pode residir no devicemapper
<Marujo01> CyL, nada também.
<CyL> !enter | Dunno
<ubotu-br> Dunno: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<CyL> Marujo01: 'sudo setkeycodes 63 237'
<Dunno> Como faço então?
<Marujo01> Também não, CyL.
<Dunno> Meu pc é um dell xps 8300, se importar
<CyL> Dunno: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<CyL> Marujo01: Bom, de uma forma geral, a tecla em si é reconhecida pelo Ubuntu, pelo que percebi, o que estou tentando fazer é mapeá-la para a função corretado, o que não estou conseguindo
<Marujo01> entendo
<CyL> Marujo01: eu vou pesquisar mais um pouco para ver se consigo descobrir qual é a tecla correta
<Dunno> CyL, não :/
<CyL> !pastebin | Dunno
<ubotu-br> Dunno: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Marujo01> Ok
<CyL> Dunno: Entre nesse link e aprenda a usar, assim que tiver entendido o que fazer retorne aqui
<CyL> Marujo01: Por favor, qual a saída de 'echo $KEY_WLAN' ?
<Marujo01> Somente uma linha vazia no terminal, CyL.
<CyL> Marujo01: :/
<CyL> Marujo01: 'ls -la /usr/share/hotkey-setup/'
<Marujo01> É este hotkey que usamos para que funcione no windows. Momente que irei ver
<Marujo01> Resultado: ls: impossível acessar /usr/share/hotkey-setup/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado. CyL
<CyL> Marujo01: 'sudo ls -la /usr/share/hotkey-setup/'
<Marujo01> Resultado: 'ls: impossível acessar /usr/share/hotkey-setup/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado'. CyL
<CyL> Marujo01: Mesmo com um 'sudo' antes do comando, conforme eu lhe pedi da segunda vez?
<Marujo01> sim, usei com o 'sudo'. Conforme descreveu para eu. CyL
<CyL> Marujo01: Ah, ok, falha de minha parte aqui
<CyL> Marujo01: Bom, como eu disse, teria que encontrar o mapeamento correto para o seu computador, mas a tecla é reconhecida
<Marujo01> Ah, entendo
<Marujo01> sei
<Marujo01> Existe alguma forma de o ajudar a encontrar com mais facilidade o mapeamento?
<CyL> Marujo01: Na verdade não.
<Marujo01> Sei.
<CyL> Marujo01: Estou pesquisando a documentação do Ubuntu. Mas sabendo essa informação pode te ajudar a pesquisa de uma forma mai direcionada também.
<CyL> Marujo01: Dois pesquisando ajudam mais do que somente um só.
<omelete> Marujo01,  oq vc está qrndo fzr?
<Marujo01> É, ja estou fazendo isto também.
<Marujo01> Bom, omelete. O CyL, está me ajudando com isso: 'Possuo um notebook Infoway note w7415. Com Ubuntu 12.10 instalado. Está com a rede funcionando perfeitamente bem, porem, este modelo, possui uma tecla touch para acionar a rede wireless e o bluetooth, que o mesmo não funciona com o ubuntu instalado, preciso estar com sistema windows instalado em dual boot para poder acionar estes drives e após reiniciar a maquina poder usar est
<CyL> omelete: Estou tentando descobrir qual o código de tecla correto para a função do wifi
<omelete> aquele comando, q esqueci o nome hehe, ñ retorna isso?
<omelete> tip apera a tecla A e mostra o endereço
<CyL> omelete: Já sabendo qual o código de escaneamento, agora queremos saber o código de tecla
<omelete> ql o comando msm? esqueci o ome
<omelete> *nome
<CyL> omelete: O código de escaneamento da tecla está impresso no dmesg dele
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<omelete> xev o nome
<CyL> omelete: Os scan codes do X e do terminal são diferentes
<omelete> showkey via cli
<CyL> Marujo01: Veja se o comando que o omlete indicou nos ajuda
<Marujo01> ok
<Marujo01> Está executando algo no terminal. E abril uma janela em branco com o nome: 'Event Tester'.
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<CyL> Marujo01: Vc executou o 'xev', mas ele indicou o 'showkeys' também
<CyL> !paciencia | chouga
<ubotu-br> chouga: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<chouga> O problema é que a minha pergunta desaparece no meio de tantas frases
<CyL> Marujo01: Bom, infelizmente eu vou precisar sair, talvez mais tarde tenhamos mais sorte.
<chouga> Assim muitas pessoas não sabem que tem alguém que esta dispostoa ajudar
<Marujo01> Este: 'showkeys' eu não ví.
<chouga> Muitos não perguntam por vergonha
<CyL> !enter | chouga
<ubotu-br> chouga: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<Marujo01> Está executando o xev
<omelete> modo grafico - xev
<omelete> modo texto - showkey
<chouga> Mas se alguém se predispõem primeiro, eles ficam mais relaxados.
<chouga> Ok, me desculpe
<CyL> !bot | chouga
<ubotu-br> chouga: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<chouga> eu sei disso
<chouga> Estou postando para a pessoa que te controla
<chouga> Eu sei que ele esta lendo isso, certo?
<Marujo01> tudo bem CyL. Agradeço sua colaboração, ja exclareceu bastante.
<Marujo01> omelete, executar o comando: 'showkeys' e 'xev', é a mesma coisa?
<omelete> Marujo01,  xev é terminal modo grafico, tipo o xterm, gnome-terminal , etc
<Marujo01> entendir.
<omelete> showkeys é modo texto, alt+ctrl+1 pra ir para o modo texto, alt+ctrl+7 pra voltar par ao modo grafico
<Marujo01> É normal o tempo de execução deste comando ser demorado?
<omelete> tipo vc digital xev, se vc apertar A no teclado ele vai mostrar o endreço
<omelete> control+c pra encerrar
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<omelete> ñ é control+c, ele abre um quadrado pequendo, só fechar pra encerrar
<Marujo01> Entendir. A tecla que quero fazer funcionar, não estar sendo acionada no ubuntu.
<Marujo01> ok
<root> boa terde pessoas, eu estou precisando de ajuda com minha wifi-usb, alquem pode me ajudar?
<Guest57200> alguem entende de wifi-usb e pode me dar uma mão aki por favor?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> diga o problema se eu souber algo posso te orientar ???
<Guest57200> o usb pisca porém não conecta o wifi
<SOUL_OF_R00T> verifique com iwlis use o man ele usa a wifi para rastrear as redes dai vc vê o tipo de conexão e mecanismo de autenticação
<jamanta> Oi
<SOUL_OF_R00T> talvez vc precise do wpa_supplicant
<SOUL_OF_R00T> de uma googleada tem bons tutos por aí
<Guest57200> ok, vou tentar, obrigado, qualquer coisa posso voltar a perguntar?
<jamanta> Oi
<jamanta> Legal
<CyL> jamanta: ?
<kernel> CyL, porque esses ultrabooks vem com 2 placa de video?
<kernel> quer dizer a maioria dos notebooks
<jamanta> Cyl!
<CyL> kernel:Não sei, talvez porque o chipsets mais recente já incluam uma placa de vídeo?
<CyL> *processador de vídeo
<kernel> CyL, como sei que minha radeon está desligada?
<kernel> eu ja bloquiei o modulo
<kernel> e instalar o bbswitch
<kernel> instalei*
<kernel> ela tava consumindo minha bateria a bessa
<CyL> !enter | kernel
<ubotu-br> kernel: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<CyL> kernel: vc está usando o arch?
<kernel> CyL, sim
<CyL> kernel: Bom, porque a sua placa estaria desligada?
<CyL> kernel: Ele não está conectada ao computador?
<kernel> CyL, tenho 2 placas de video
<CyL> kernel: Eu entendi. Bom, veja https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics
<kernel> uma radeon e outra 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<CyL> kernel: O Arch tem um wiki dedicado a responder sua pergunta, vc chegou a olhar?
<jamanta> Kkkk
<kernel> lol
<Creto> xGrind: Alo
<xGrind> Creto, !pong
<Creto> tudo joia xGrind?
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém vivo ai
<CyL> !alguem | Cesar_Augusto
<ubotu-br> Cesar_Augusto: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Cesar_Augusto> qual versão do ubuntu posso instalar num pc com 256mb de ram ?
<Cesar_Augusto> xubuntu , lubuntu ?
<CyL> Cesar_Augusto: Ubuntu servser, sem interface gráfica
<Cesar_Augusto> que rode leve , há outro detalhe
<CyL> *server
<Cesar_Augusto> CyL:  hum , mas quero interface gráfica .... :(
<Cesar_Augusto> vou instalar num pendrive ainda por cima auheuhae :P
<CyL> Cesar_Augusto: Eu tentaria Lubuntu, mas não sei se vc vai ter as configurações mínimas necessárias, e nem sei se vai rodar leve
<Cesar_Augusto> CyL:  hum , interessante , vou dar uma olhada no site deles para ver como anda
<Cesar_Augusto> estou testando uma distro ruim ... mas uaheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> a
<Cesar_Augusto> Satux
<Cesar_Augusto> é tri ruim
<Cesar_Augusto> eu sei
<Cesar_Augusto> mas só quero ver se vai entrar com ambiente grafico mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto> o pc está todo fora do gabinete uhaueae , é um pc velho auheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto> tá muito comico auheuahe
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto, 256? dificil hein ;x
<xGrind> acho q slitaz da
<Cesar_Augusto> xGrind:  sim auhehuae
<Cesar_Augusto> eu quero usar ele como TV auheauehuae , eu estava usando o XP com 512MB
<Cesar_Augusto> MAS
<Cesar_Augusto> auheuahea
<Cesar_Augusto> uma das memória pifou uaeuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> HD's pifaram auheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> tudo deu pau auheuaheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto> kkkkkk
<xGrind> se olhar na caixa do Kubuntu 10.10, la diz q o minimo é 256 pra rodar. mas nunca q roda :D
<xGrind> KDE ainda. xe'
<Cesar_Augusto> que jeito auehuaheah KDE é tri pesado auhuehaue
<Cesar_Augusto> Lubuntu talvez
<Cesar_Augusto> eu quero mais é para olhar stream no pc
<Cesar_Augusto> pois vou olhar TV e video (pegando do outro HD no outro pc , pela rede uaheuhaue)
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto, http://www.slitaz.org/pt/
<Cesar_Augusto> xGrind:  estou instalando o maravilhoso satux 1.7 auheuhauea para ver que maravilha que vai ficar uaheuaeae
<Cesar_Augusto> xGrind:  acho que nunca tinha ouvido falar dela , vou ver
<CyL> !enter | Cesar_Augusto
<ubotu-br> Cesar_Augusto: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<xGrind> iso de 35mb e é livecd :D
<Cesar_Augusto> é capaz de ser uma que tenho aqui auheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> já falo
<Cesar_Augusto> CEL
<abc> meu ubuntu tá muito lento
<abc> alguem pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> abc, qual versao? qual  a configuração da maquina?
<abc> 13.04
<abc> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz × 2
<abc> 2,7 GiB
<abc> VESA: 6330
<abc> o 13.04 é 32 bits
<abc> você sabe o motivo?
<Marujo01> CyL, ja estou quase conseguindo resolver o problema do touch wireless.
<wool> alguem ai teria mochila ou mouse do ubuntu para vender??
<CyL> Marujo01: Já identificou qual o scan code?
<xGrind> wool, da uma olhada na linuxsmall
<CyL> *keycode
<xGrind> abc, nem sei. acho o unity pesado =x
<wool> XGrind lá nao vende produtos do ubuntu
<xGrind> wool, entao na shop da canonical mesmo ;D
<wool> queria alguem aqui no brasil
<Marujo01> com o comando do omelete, surgiu na tela o valor 237, usando o setkeycodes atribuir este valor, no entando dei a esta tecla, a funçao home que existe em todo navegador. Descobrir este comando 'xmodmap -pke | less' , que lista todos os keycode de todas as teclas, CyL.
<Marujo01> *setei este valor
<CyL> Marujo01: O mapeamento de teclas do terminal é diferente do X
<Marujo01> nao entendir, CyL.
<CyL> Marujo01: Os códigos das teclas são diferentes em ambiente gráfico ou em modo texto
<Marujo01> acho que entendir.
<Marujo01> CyL.
<craiola> m
<adiaswin> craiola, ?
<craiola> oi
<craiola> j
<ope> é possível "atualizar" o 13.04 32 bits para 64 bits?
<omelete> é possível
<omelete> mas deve ser complicado
<ope> como complicado?
<omelete> vai ter q pegar dpkg/apt-get vr 64b
<omelete> lib64/kernel/apps 64b
<omelete> trabalhoso
<omelete> melhor pegar a vr 64 e instalar l
<ope> valeu
<ope> vc acha q roda bem em 2.7 gb?
<yangm> omelete, pode me dar umas dicas sobre hospedagem?
<omelete> ope,  de memoria?
<ope> sim
<omelete> yangm,  ñ sei nada sobre isso
<yangm> omelete, conhece alguém que saiba/algum canal especializado?
<yangm> estou garimpando a internet a semanas sobre o assunto...
<omelete> ope,  roda sim, mas se fosse vc continuava no 32b msm
<ope> soh
<ope> mas é que tá muito lento, eu pensei que se utiliza-se mais a ram podia ficar melhor
<nando> ope ce esta usando qual interface grafica??
<nando> o normal que ja vem; Unity?
<ope> VESA: 6330
<ope> seria isso?
<nando> vc ta utilizando qual distro??
<nando> Ubuntu, fedrora...?
<ope> 13.04
<ope> minha distro é Ubuntu
<nando> Vc esta querendo um melhor desempenho de memoria ram??
<ope> eu quero aumentar a velocidade do ubuntu, quando eu clico no painel por exemplo demora uns 15 s pra abrir
<nando> o melhor é usar a inteface grafica LXDE...
<nando> ele tem o abiente parecido com o windows
<nando> facil
<nando> e bom
<ope> é o lubuntu?
<nando> não
<nando> ele só vai mudar tua interface
<nando> vai deixar ele mais simples
<nando> porem com a mesma eficacia'
<ope> entendi
<ope> e como eu troco o unity?
<ope> como eu troco para o LXDE, quero dizer?
<joilson> nao to conseguindo estalar o Flash Playe
<ope> quero dizer, como eu troco para o LXDE?
<joilson> alguem me ajuda ai por favor
<nando> vai na central de programas Proucura por "lxde"
<nando> só um minuto
<nando> pera ai
<nando> humm nao sei te ajudar n
<nando> Joilson :S
<ope> valeu nando
<joilson> blz mano
<joilson> eu estalei so que ja tentei colocar e nada
<xGrind> joilson, lxde ou lubuntu?
<joilson> unbuntu
<joilson> unbuntu 13.04
<nando> ope: depois de baixar e instalar encerra a seção e clica no "SIMBLO DO UBUNTU"  aii vai aparecer a opção LXDE
<ope> ta bom
<ope> e desse jeito, vai da pra voltar pra outra interface qnd eu quiser?
<nando> pode sim
<optimusprimem> joilson, qual navegador está utilizado ?
<xuxucoo> oi
<xuxucoo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> xuxucoo, sim. /quit
<nando> você tem um leque  de opções LXDE, KDE...
<joilson> o chrome
<nando> gnome
<xuxucoo> xGrind nao funfa
<xuxucoo> aki
<xuxucoo> pow
<ope> e qual vc acha melhor?
<xuxucoo> comprei 1 fonte
<xuxucoo> aki de 500 wats real
<joilson> e o Mozilla
<xuxucoo> 74 pila
<joilson> tanto um quanto o outro
<xuxucoo> a bosta do cabo nao chega até a placa
<nando> ope: lxde pq eu tenho pouca memoria ram
<optimusprimem> joilson, abra o terminal e digite ls .mozilla/plugins/ e veja se tem libflashplayer.so
<ope> soh, e as funcinalidades são iguais?
<xuxucoo> pow
<joilson> nao
<nando> são sim
<nando> nós que estamos acustumado com windows bom de mais
<ope> valeuzão ae nando
<nando> precisar disponha
<ope_> é nando, relamente é bem parecido com o windows e ficou bem rápido
<nando> :D
<vitorlobo> hggdh, https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389399_558146627563931_1856234513_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> hggdh, primeira experiencia no inkscape
<vitorlobo> q tal?
<vitorlobo> :)
<xGrind> vitorlobo, você fez a parte da esquerda ne? de preto :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind, fiz tudo
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/579267_557118431000084_865813573_n.jpg
<xGrind> marvadinho
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268907_557198337658760_40448451_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/969995_557365547642039_938356396_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/268965_557600204285240_153165377_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  agora to aqui: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579356_558277147550879_1212435647_n.jpg
<xGrind> q loco hein
<hggdh> vitorlobo: para primeira experiencia, muito bom :-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, :D
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-26
<filipi> Baixei o ubuntu 13.04 64bits, e na instalação não há a opção de colocar lado a lado com o windows 7
<filipi> O que eu faço?
<vitorlobo> filipi,  claro que há
<vitorlobo> filipi,  em dualboot
<filipi> Eu vi em vídeo-aulas essa opção. No meu não tem
<filipi> Já tentei partição personalizada, mas não entendo
<filipi> Perguntei u
<filipi> Perguntei a um amigo, ele disse que pode ter algo a ver com o Secure Boot. Não entendi muito bem
<Filipi> Poxa, desisto
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<George_> Alguém?
<NETfellow> george_, eu
<NETfellow> george_, precisa de ajuda?
<George_> NETfellow, como faço para instalar o ubuntu lado a lado com windows?
<George_> Essa opção - que vi em alguns tutoriais - não aparece para mim
<NETfellow> george_, o que aparece?
<George_> Aparece apagar o disco, e mais opções... Já tentei ir no mais opções, mas admito que não entendi n-a-d-a
<NETfellow> george_, tudo bem colega quais as opções?
<George_> Nesse mais opções, eu podia fazer o particionamento manual. Aí tinha três marcos em uma linha: array1p1, array1p2, e map. Não continuei pois não sabia qual era w7, ou linux
<NETfellow> george_, bem isso não e normal no instalador padrão creio que a imagem iso que você baixou esteja conrropida
<George_> Então a solução é baixar novamente? // Se isso ajudar, baixei a versão de 64bits pq o meu w7 também é! Pode ser por causa disso?
<UmNovato> Pessoal, o que é instalação por LiveDVD? Desculpem pela ignorância
<jose__> bom dia
<jose__> quem pode me ajudar flach play
<jose__> nao to conseguindo ver video na intenet
<felipeee> Boa noite, alguém online?
<George_> Olá
<George_> !ops
<ubot2> Factoid 'ops' not found
<ubotu-br> mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio hggdh -- ajuda solicitada no #ubuntu-br
<george_> pessoal, se eu escolher colocar o ubuntu 13.04 lado a lado com windows 7, poderei escolher quantos GB quero  pra cada um?
<george_> alguém me ajuda por favor :l
<geraldo> qual o requisito para instalar o ubuntu 13.04, pois tento intalar e quando clico em intalar reinicia e não volta, apenas o leitor de dvd fica piscando como se fosse a placa de video, será?
<Fabianin> algum usuário de debian ai??
<george_> alguém ai?
<george_> preciso de ajuda
<Fabianin> somos 2 entao george_
<george_> Fabianin, haha
<george_> a instalação do raring ringtails não mostra a opção de instalar lado a lado com o windows 7. e qual é o seu problema?
<Fabianin> george_: meu problema é com o debian... alguns pacotes eu não consigo instalar, como por exemplo o chrome
<george_> Ah tá, Fabianin.
<aabgf> oi
<aabgf> olá
<aabgf> alguém pode me ajudar
<george_> aabgf, oi felipe kk
<aabgf> oi george_
<aabgf> meu ubuntu tá super rapido
<aabgf> é ormal?
<aabgf> Gente, cagar verde eh normal?
<Fabianin> aabgf: ta reclamando q tá rapido? auehueheauhe
<habyte> lol
<habyte> yahoo origins
<aabgf> to sabendo que o google em parceria com o yahho comprou o tumlbr
<habyte> aabgf não era apenas o yahoo? Eu vi algo parecido no tecmundo
<aabgf> ah sim
<aabgf> a apple entrou na briga pelo androdi
<habyte> Pessoal, eu baixo Ubuntu 13.04 32 ou 64bits? Memória RAM 8GB
<b4cKdOoR> galera boa tarde...bem minha dificuldade e uma...instalaei o ubuntu 13.04 no meu note samsung rv415...o sistema fuciona perfeitamente meu o meu touchpad
<b4cKdOoR> alguém conhece alguma coisa que possa me ajudar
<b4cKdOoR> ?
<Icaro> pessoal, estou com problemas para instalar a Ralink rt3090
<Icaro> alguem tem algum tutorual aí para me ajudar, obrigado
<Icaro> tutorial*
<testing2> pessoal
<testing2> como eu sei se meu computador tem UEFI ou BIOS? quero saber qual ubuntu devo instalar (x32 ou x64)
<b4cKdOoR> testing2, posso estar errado mais todo processador hj em dia é x64
<b4cKdOoR> testing2, qual o processador do seu computador
<testing2> intel core i5
<testing2> 3.22 Hz (mais ou menos isso)
<b4cKdOoR> instala o x64 vai ter um desempenho melhor
<testing2> b4ckdOor, obrigado!
<testing2> No processo de instalação, não tinha a opção de colocar lado a lado com o windows 7. Disseram-me que a imagem ISO poderia estar corrompida, então vou baixar de novo.
<Guest6153> boa tarde pessoal precizo de ajuda comprei uma placa de video nvidea 550gt e como estalo e configuro essa placa meu ubuntu nao reconheceu
<Guest6153> boa tarde pessoal precizo de ajuda comprei uma placa de video nvidea 550gt e como estalo e configuro essa placa meu ubuntu nao reconheceu, baixei o drive horiginal no prolio site da nvidea. (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.23.run) tentei estala mais deu erro , porfavo me ajude
<Guest6153> boa tarde pessoal precizo de ajuda comprei uma placa de video nvidea 550gt e como estalo e configuro essa placa meu ubuntu nao reconheceu, baixei o drive horiginal no prolio site da nvidea. (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.23.run) tentei estala mais deu erro , porfavo me ajude
<Guest6153> boa tarde pessoal precizo de ajuda comprei uma placa de video nvidea 550gt e como estalo e configuro essa placa meu ubuntu nao reconheceu, baixei o drive horiginal no prolio site da nvidea. (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.23.run) tentei estala mais deu erro , porfavo me ajude
<b4cKdOoR> Guest6153, entra no site da fabricante..deve ter falando alguma coisa..
<Guest6153> pelo gerenciado do ubuntu nao da para estala o drive de video
<Guest6153> como configuro a placa de video 3d no ubento
<Guest6153> ops como configuro uma placa de video no ubuntu
<coxa> alguem sabe me dizer outro irc que usa somente no terminal
<Guest6153> boa tarde pessoal precizo de ajuda comprei uma placa de video nvidea 550gt e como estalo e configuro essa placa meu ubuntu nao reconheceu, baixei o drive horiginal no prolio site da nvidea. (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.23.run) tentei estala mais deu erro , porfavo me ajude
<Guest6153> boa tarde pessoal precizo de ajuda comprei uma placa de video nvidea 550gt e como estalo e configuro essa placa meu ubuntu nao reconheceu, baixei o drive horiginal no prolio site da nvidea. (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.23.run) tentei estala mais deu erro , porfavo me ajude
<john123> o que é UEFI/secureboot? Como saber se meu computador usa isso?
<john123> por favor alguém me ajuda :S
<b4cKdOoR> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Desabilitando-o-UEFI-e-o-Secure-Boot-na-BIOS
<_root____> ls
<_root____> nossa esse bitchx eh dificil
<_root____> coxa
<_root____> ircname
<_root____> ~
<_root____> ~
<_root____> a
<_root____> alguem conhece BitchX ???
<_root____> a
<_root____> a
<vini_> ola preciso de ajuda para colocar internet no meu computador
<chouga> boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> Alguém do time de documentação poderia me auxiliar?
<george_> ei pessoal, eu estava a instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot com w7, quando deu uma mensagem de erro fatal dev\sda\
<george_> mas mesmo assim, a instalação deu-se como concluída com êxito. Só que, na inicialização, o w7 abre direto
<george_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<aRTHUr> boa noite
<george_> ... Ninguém pra me ajudar?
<chouga> Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Guest45371> estou enfrentando o seguinte problema
<george_> chouga, eu estava a instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot com w7, quando deu uma mensagem de erro fatal dev\sda\
<Guest45371> não funciona minha hdmi no ubuntu
<george_> chouga (2/2): mas mesmo assim, a instalação deu-se como concluída com êxito. Só que, na inicialização, o w7 abre direto
<chouga> ok
<george_> chouga, o ubuntu está instalado ou não? se sim, como abrí-lo? [OBS.: Ao inicializar o computador, logo depois de dar boot no windows, faz-se uma verificação de disco]
<chouga> Bem, vou lhe passar um link com um vídeo onde a pessoa mostra como instalar o Ubuntu ao lado do Windows 7 da maneira correta
<chouga> Assim você poderá ver se errou em algo, ok?
<george_> ok. Mas um detalhe: na instalação, não tinha a opção de instalar lado a lado. Tive que ir em avançado
<george_> certo.
<chouga> Bem, meu caro, era para ter...
<chouga> Qual a capacidade do seu HD?
<george_> disseram-me que o arquivo poderia estar corrompido. eu baixei x64 e x32, tentei com os dois e nenhum mostrou a opção
<george_> 1TB
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Vamos lá
<chouga> o windows 7 esta funcionando corretamente?
<george_> eu já particionei. tinha deixado 732GB pro w7
<george_> sim, está. mas acontece aquela verificação de disco antes
<george_> que eu sempre cancelo
<chouga> Bem, podemos fazer do jeito rápido ou do jeito completo, qual você prefere?
<george_> tenho pouco tempo, já estou de saída
<george_> no pior dos casos, falamos amanhã. você vai entrar, certo? chouga
<chouga> a noite
<chouga> 19:00
<chouga> não
<chouga> 20:00
<george_> puts, mas ok
<george_> mas o que está acontecendo? o que vc acha?
<chouga> Você deverá reconfigurar o GRUB
<george_> magicamente, a opção lado a lado não aparece aqui..
<chouga> Vou pesquisar sobre
<george_> ok, muito obrigado
<Guest45371> alguem poderia me ajudar no meu caso que não está funcionando a hdmi
<Guest45371> ?
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<chouga> Guest45371, fale mais...
<Guest45371> conecto o cabo hdmi no note e fica preta a tela
<chouga> ok
<Guest45371> para usar a tv como monitor
<chouga> ok
<Guest45371> noruindows funciona
<chouga> Entendo...
<Guest45371> não gostaria de ter que instalar em dual boot
<chouga> Só um momento, vou pesquisar...
<Guest45371> valeu
<omelete> Guest45371,  vc mudou nas opçoes de video?
<Guest45371> fica preta a tela direto
<chouga> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<Guest45371> 12.04
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Guest45371,
<Guest45371> fala
<chouga> Tente isto
<chouga> Vai em "configurações do sistema"
<Guest45371> sim
<chouga> Monitores
<Guest45371> sim
<chouga> Plugue os cabos
<chouga> Na tv
<chouga> E no notebook
<george_> chouga, estou de volta
<chouga> Guest45371?
<Guest45371> blz
<chouga> plugou?
<Guest45371> reconheceu a minha panasonic como se fosse de 32'
<Guest45371> mas ela é de 42'
<chouga> já plugou?
<Guest45371> sim
<chouga> Não se afobe
<chouga> relaxa
<Guest45371> hehe
<Guest45371> tranquilidade
<chouga> Agora clica em "detectar monitores"
<Guest45371> sim
<chouga> O que aconteceu?
<mint-buddha> e depois clica no aplicar
<jonathan___> boa noite eu seu que aqui e suporte para o Ubuntu, mas gostaria de saber se vcs pode me ajudar com o fedora
<Guest45371> agora foi
<jonathan___> preciso parar o servi;o do firewall no boot
<chouga> Guest45371, funcionou?
<Guest45371> sim
<Guest45371> muito obrigado
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<Guest45371> estava relutando para voltar para o ruwindowns
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<jonathan___> eu preciso de ajuda com o linux fedora pode ajudar
<chouga> Se vou conseguir não sei, mas posso tentar...
<Guest45371> mas o som não está saindo na tv
<chouga> Guest45371, faz o seguinte
<chouga> Vai nas configurações novamente
<chouga> Mas agora clica em "SOM"
<chouga> jonathan___, só um momento, já vou lhe ajudar...
<jonathan___> preciso parar o firewall na inicializacao, ja tentei de tudo que vi na internet mas nao consegui
<jonathan___> ok eu espero
<Guest45371> sim
<chouga> foi?
<Guest45371> fui
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Embaixo de "Reproduzir som através"
<chouga> Tem algumas opções certo?
<Guest45371> so aparece o dispositivo de som do note
<omelete> jonathan___,  já tentou com o systemctl?
<chouga> Me manda um print?
<jonathan___> vou tentar agora
<chouga> jonathan___, manda!
<jonathan___> UNIT                        LOAD   ACTIVE SUB       DESCRIPTION proc-sys...t_misc.automount loaded active waiting   Arbitrary Executable File Fo sys-devi...block-sdb.device loaded active plugged   Storage_Device sys-devi...und-card0.device loaded active plugged   6 Series/C200 Series Chipset sys-devi...-net-p5p1.device loaded active plugged   P8H77-I Motherboard sys-devi...block-sr0.device loaded active plugged   ATAPI_iHAS12
<omelete> jonathan___,  como é o nome do serviço? deve ser iptables ou firewall
<omelete> descobrir o nome, systemctl stop serviço, dps systemctl disable serviço
<george_> chouga, está ocupado?
<jonathan___> obrigado pessoal
<jonathan___> boa noite
<chouga> george_, ajudando um rapaz...
<george_> ok
<chouga> george_, vamos lá!
<george_> Ok. Lembra-te do meu problema?
<chouga> sim
<george_> Falaste que eu teria de reconfigurar o grub
<chouga> sim
<george_> Como farei? (obs.: quero deixar o raring ringtails lado a lado com o windows 7)
<chouga> QUando você liga a máquina vai direto para o windows 7, certo?
<george_> Sim, aparece a tela carregando, aí acontece a verificação de disco, e logo após, a tela de login
<chouga> ok
<george_> Na instalação do ubuntu, aconteceu um erro fatal relacionado ao grub dev\sba (algo assim), mas apareceu que fora concluída com êxito
<chouga> Só um momento
<george_> Certo
<chouga> Pessoal, ajudem ai!
<chouga> Estou com 4 ao mesmo tempo
<omelete> reinstala o grub, live cd, montar partições, chroot, instalar grub
<chouga> omelete, ele é iniciante...
<chouga> mastiga um pouco pra ele.
<george_> Desculpa se eu tiver entendido errado: eu preciso criar uma nova tabela de partição?
<omelete> george_, a instalação ocorreu tudo certo? foi erro do grub?
<george_> Eu não tenho certeza. Deu-se como concluída a instalação, mas com erro fatal no grub.
<b4cKdOoR> omelete, não tem um programa que ajuda a resolver o problema dele...criar novamente o dual boot
<george_> Ao inicializar o pc, o windows 7 realiza boot automaticamente
<omelete> tem q usar o livecd do ubuntu e reinstalar o grub
<b4cKdOoR> george_, da uma olhada aqui nesse link http://blogonthenet.blogspot.com.br/2011/04/ativando-dual-boot-no-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<chouga> george_, agora é comigo
<george_> ok
<omelete> george_,  tenta isso q o b4cKdOoR  colocou
<chouga> Me diz uma coisa:
<chouga> Você é iniciante no linux?
<chouga> Dependendo da sua resposta a solução será diferente...
<chouga> Eu sei resolver o seu problema, mas, como não estou ai, preciso saber...
<george_> Me considero iniciante. Vim do windows
<george_> O máximo que já tinha usado antes, foi mandriva
<chouga> A quanto tempo usa o ubuntu?
<b4cKdOoR> mais um salvo
<george_> Estou tentando usar, ainda não usei
<george_> :l
<chouga> entendo...
<chouga> Sabe formatar um disco?
<george_> No windows sim. Se for no ubuntu, seria com o GParted?
<chouga> Estou me referindo a formatar e instalar um sistema...
<chouga> Sabe instalar o Windows 7 do ZERO?
<george_> Sei, mas não posso ficar sem o windows 7
<chouga> relaxa
<chouga> Vou lhe explicar o que aconteceu e qual é a solução, ok?
<george_> Ok
<chouga> Se você tivesse um conhecimento básico/médio de Linux era só você entrar pelo LIve-CD do Ubuntu e reinstalar o GRUB.
<chouga> Mas como não é o seu caso...
<chouga> Você terá que formatar sua máquina e reinstalar o Windows 7 do zero
<chouga> Pois você cometeu um erro durante a instalação do UBuntu
<george_> Puts
<chouga> Depois de instalar o Windows 7 você instala o Ubuntu novamente
<chouga> Vou me passar um link explicando detalhadamente o processo de instalação do UBuntu ao lado do Windows 7
<chouga> *Vou lhe passar
<chouga> Assim você não errará da próxima vez.
<chouga> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, no seria o caso dele instalar apenas o ubuntu novamente
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, já que o windows estar fucionando normal
<chouga> A questão é que o GRUB esta junto o Windows atual
<chouga> Logo, se ele modificar pode inutilizar tanto o ubuntu quanto o windows
<b4cKdOoR> saquei :D
<chouga> e como ele é iniciante, não quero que ele corra esse risco
<chouga> o procedimento que estou lhe dando é super seguro
<chouga> Mas, é aquilo, você tenque saber instalar o Windows do zero...
<chouga> POr isso que perguntei
<omelete> só instalar o ubuntu msm, ñ precisa instalar o windows
<chouga> E o GRUB?
<omelete> final da instalação do ubuntu vai instalar o grub
<chouga> o grub fica na mesma trilha que o boot do windows
<chouga> Eu acho que pode dar zebra
<omelete> da ñ
<chouga> NUnca tentei
<george_> Mas por que não apareceu para mim, a opção de instalar lado a lado?
<chouga> Mas, tenho CERTEZA, que do meu jeito vai funcionar redondo...
<b4cKdOoR> george_, tem que ter cuidado porq não sei porq mais esse instalação do ubuntu 13.04 da umas viajem..fui reinstalar ele..ele acabou formatando todo meu HD criando apenas uma partição..perdir 560gb de arquivo
<b4cKdOoR> george_, tem cuidado quando vc for instalar...cria uma partição separadamente..e instala nela
<george_> Hm, ok
<chouga> george_, quer uma dica?
<george_> Se eu não formatar o w7, vai ficar aparecendo essa verificação de disco? Não dá pra simplesmente ignorá-la no msconfig > inicialização?
<george_> Chouga, fala.
<chouga> Não use o Ubuntu 13.04, use o 12.04.2
<chouga> Quando você formatar o Windows 7 esse erro desaparecerá.
<chouga> Pois isso é erro de boot
<chouga> Quando você formatar o W7 você vai zerar a trilha de boot e criar uma nova.
<george_> Formatar o hd mesmo, ou restauração de fábrica do w7?
<omelete> só arrumar o boot.ini
<george_> Não entendi muito bem o que tenho que fazer
<omelete> ñ sei se o 7 como é, no xp tinha exxe arquivo
<b4cKdOoR> acho que estamos deixando ele meio doido com tanta coisa
<chouga> Pessoal deixa comigo
<chouga> Entendam por favor, ELE É INICIANTE
<chouga> Existem diversas maneiras de solucionar o problema dele
<chouga> Mas muitas delas são muito técnicas para um usuário comum de Windows
<chouga> Eu estou tentando preparar uma solução que ele entenda
<george_> chouga, posso (por exemplo) reparticionar o hd e restaurar o windows?
<chouga> Poder pode, mas não vai adiantar nada
<chouga> Se você mexer no Windows, só afetará o Windows...
<chouga> Seu problema é boot
<chouga> Esquece o sistema...
<chouga> Você tem o DVD do Windows 7?
<george_> Mas pera ai, a verificação de disco acontece depois da tela de carregar do windows. (Posso estar noobando)
<george_> Não tenho :l Veio instalado pela dell
<chouga> ai lascou...
<chouga> rs
<chouga> Vou pesquisar...
<george_> E talvez eu até perca a garantia por ter instalaod outro OS
<YokoBr> galera, pelo amor de Deus, preciso de uma ajuda URGENTE com openvpn
<YokoBr> tipo, meu trampo ta parado
<ubuntero> george_, não perde a garantia, a garantia da dell é sobre o hardware e não no software
<YokoBr> to com a corda no pescoço se não funcionar...
<george_> Ufa
<ubuntero> YokoBr, qual o problema?
<chouga> george_, qual é a velocidade da sua internet?
<YokoBr> ubuntero.. eu consigo conectar no servidor rodando OpenVPN, mas todo mundo fica com o mesmo ip, 192.168.160.6.... e não consigo ver os outros clientes conectados.
<george_> Pago por 10MB, recebo.
<george_>  recebo 1
<chouga> o
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Sabes gravar um cd?
<george_> É muito lenta
<george_> Sim, eu gravei o ubuntu em um cd
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Qual é o seu processador?
<ubuntero> YokoBr, explique como está a sua configuração, se puder mostrar arquivos de configuração fica melhor
<ubuntero> chouga, obrigado por citar meu material, isso ajuda a pagar o trabalho, não com dinheiro, mas com reconhecimento
<YokoBr> tenho um servidor rodando o openvpn, e uma rede vpn publicada com a faixa 192.168.160.0/24, criei os certificados pra clientes e tudo mais
<YokoBr> mas todos pegam o mesmo ip
<george_> Intel core i5, 3GHz
<YokoBr> e não consigo visualizar os outros
<chouga> ubuntero, "Sou quem sou, pelo que nós somos", lembra?
<ubuntero> YokoBr, está com um certificado por usuário? ou é um por servidor de cliente?
<YokoBr> humm, criei um certificado so
<YokoBr> e sai botando em todas as maquinas
<chouga> george_, baixe esta iso e grave em um cd
<chouga> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<ubuntero> YokoBr, o servidor não estava funcionando antes então, é a primeira configuração?
<chouga> george_,
<george_> Fechei sem querer
<george_> Fala
<chouga> baixe esta iso e grave em um cd: www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<YokoBr> isso ubuntero
<george_> Guardei o link. E depois, o que faço?
<chouga> já baixou?
<george_> Não estou em meu computador
<ubuntero> YokoBr, eu tenho um material bem fácil que faria uma chave por usuário, estou procurando no computador se tenho comigo
<george_> E não posso entrar :/
<chouga> Estas aonde?
<george_> ipad
<YokoBr> ia me salvar, ubuntero
<chouga> vai pro pc então...
<ubuntero> YokoBr, mas está difícil, não estou no meu computador, estou em um hotel com outro computador
<ubuntero> YokoBr, estou procurando nas nuvens
<george_> Não posso entrar agora. Casa dos meus pais, regras dos meus pais (infelizmente xD)
<chouga> :(
<chouga> Ai fica difícil, não acha?
<george_> Se não der pra falar, eu volto amanhã
<george_> Sim, fica
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<george_> estou sendo desconectado por algum motivo, desculpe-me
<george_> Então, chouga, eu volto amanhã no computador mesmo
<chouga> sem problemas...
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Vou entrar lá pelas 20:30
<chouga> ok?
<george_> Ok. Recaptulando, eu terei de reinstalar o windows, certo?
<b4cKdOoR> cmo faz pro touchpad voltar a fucionar?
<chouga> Bem, acho que não.
<george_> A prioridade é o windows
<george_> Ok, tudo bem
<chouga> Faça o seguinte
<ecanto> pensei que este canal não existisse mais...
<chouga> Faça backup de seus arquivos mais importantes e guarde (CD, PEN DRIVE E ETC)
<ubuntero> YokoBr, :/ só tenho o arquivo de configuração da do cliente, mas sem o arquivo do servidor não serve para nada
<chouga> OK?
<YokoBr> ubuntero, mas vc já me ajudou... acho que não posso usar o mesmo certificado para todos os clientes, né
<YokoBr> gerei outro e ja consegui outro ip
<ubuntero> YokoBr, é o caminho, tem que ser um por cada cliente, mesmo que seja um servidor em cada ponta
<YokoBr> ahh
<YokoBr> valeu, ubuntero! Ah, e eu tenho que fazer com que todos os clientes usem o mesmo gateway?
<ubuntero> YokoBr, tem como fazer configuração para cada cliente
<ubuntero> YokoBr, mas aí precisa estudar as configurações, que acho que não tem tempo para isso agora
<YokoBr> então, mas para que todos se enxerguem, tenho que colocar todos com o mesmo gateway?
<george_> Chouga, pode repetir por favor? Na troca de abas, o IRC desconecta
<george_> Bom, nos falamos amanhã. Agora estou saindo mesmo, té mais o/
<ubuntero> YokoBr, sim
<b4cKdOoR> alguém aqui sabe fazer o touckpad do notebook voltar a fucionar
<YokoBR> ubuntero, funcionou, só que não
<YokoBR> eu consigo achar um ao outro por ip
<YokoBR> mas não lista nos computadores da rede
<YokoBR> e também não consigo acessar os compartilhamentos porque ele pede login e senha, só que no dominio da máquina local
<Luiz> Algum usuário debian ai?
<Luiz> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Luiz> O que isso pode ser?
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, meu touchpad não tá fucionando...vc tem alguma ideia doq fazer? já procurei no google mais não axa nada
<chouga> O que exatamente aconteceu?
<Luiz> Alguém afim de me ajudar com o debian? auheuhe
<chouga> b4cKdOoR, o que exatamente aconteceu?
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, não fuciona passo o dedo é o curso não anda
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, não fuciona passo o dedo é o curso não anda
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, não move pelo touchpad
<chouga> Mas, antes funcionava?
<b4cKdOoR> instalei o ubuntu assim
<b4cKdOoR> estou utilizando mouse :l
<chouga> b4cKdOoR, preste atenção a pergunta
<chouga> Antes funcionava?
<b4cKdOoR> não
<chouga> Em que momento parou de funcionar?
<b4cKdOoR> quando eu instalei o ubuntu
<chouga> Antes você usava Windows?
<b4cKdOoR> sim
<chouga> E no Windows funcionava?
<b4cKdOoR> tipo eu cheguei a instalar o debian 6..nele fucionou..mas no ubuntu não
<b4cKdOoR> sim fucionava normalmente
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Qual é a sua versão do Ubuntu?
<omelete> b4cKdOoR, qm controla isso é o synaptic
<b4cKdOoR> a versão que estou utilizando e a 13.04
<chouga> b4cKdOoR, qual é o seu processador?
<b4cKdOoR> um dual core..APU da amd
<b4cKdOoR> samsung rv415 cd2
<chouga> Você só usa o Ubuntu?
<chouga> Ou faz dual-boot?
<b4cKdOoR> longe d mim voltar pra aquela porcaria
<b4cKdOoR> só ubuntu mesmo
<chouga> Sabes formatar?
<b4cKdOoR> kra já formatei varias vezes e toda vez não fuciona
<b4cKdOoR> já instalei o ubuntu mais 10x
<chouga> relaxa
<chouga> Você vai fazer o seguinte...
<b4cKdOoR> pode falar
<chouga> Só um momento
<chouga> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<chouga> Baixa esta iso e grave em um cd
<chouga> Esta versão é exatamente o que você precisa...
<b4cKdOoR> 12.04
<chouga> Faça backup de suas informações mais importantes e formate o sistema.
<chouga> Use o mouse
<chouga> Depois atualize
<chouga> E veja se já resolveu o problema no Touch
<chouga> ok?
<b4cKdOoR> blz vou tentar aqui...ok?
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Boa sorte!
<chouga> Qualquer problema estamos ai
<b4cKdOoR> obrigado
<chouga> Sempre problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança...
<b4cKdOoR> samos o  que samos pelo o que nos fazemos :D
<chouga> Sou quem sou, pelo que nós somos.
<b4cKdOoR> da no mesmo hahah falo por todos
<chouga> Não esqueça de deletar TUDO
<chouga> Instala do ZERO
<chouga> Sabes usar o Synaptic?
<b4cKdOoR> mais o synaptic não vem mais nessas versões
<chouga> Não perguntei se vem ou não.
<chouga> Perguntei se você sabe usar.
<b4cKdOoR> sempre utilizei pra instalar os progrmas
<chouga> ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-19
<CYB3R> boa noite a todos
<guevara> salve
<AldoRaine> o/
<astroo-> ola
<guevara> o/
<guevara> tentei fazer um reverse tethering no ubuntu com o android(nexus 4) editando a interface usb0 mas nao deu boa
<guevara> alguem conseguiu ai?
<astroo-> ja e "tarde" mas da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> e essa deve ser super dificil
<guevara> =)
<AldoRaine> isso é via bluetooth né?
<guevara> nao, é usando a usb mesmo
<guevara> quero compartilhar a conexao do ubuntu na eth0 para a usb0
<guevara> é algum detalhe q devo ter esquecido
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AldoRaine> saquei
<AldoRaine> valeu ae astroo-
<astroo-> ate
<guevara> flw
<AldoRaine> qual é o aparelho ?
<guevara> nexus 4
<astroo-> ate
<guevara> vou nessa, valeu! Boa noite!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<alvaro> tacira :)
<josafa> acabei de instalar o meu sistema
<josafa> esta assin:
<josafa> josafamarinho@ubuntu:~$
<josafa> o que faço agora?
<josafa> josafamarinho@ubuntu:~$ o que faço agora para entrar nu ubuntu?
<josafa> esta no dos com o seguinte comodo:josafamarinho@ubuntu:~$ o que faço agora?
<josafa> esta no dos com o seguinte comodo:josafamarinho@ubuntu:~$ o que faço agora?
<josafa> alguem pode mim ajudar
<CYB3R> bom dia a todos
<josafa> ola como entrar no ubunto 14.04 server
<josafa> da a seguinter messagem:
<josafa> josafamarinho@ubuntu:~$
<josafa> o que faço agora?
<josafa> ?
<josafa> josafamarinho@ubuntu:~$
<josafa> o que faço depois?
<MichelW> josafa: o que tu quer fazer?
<josafa> acabei de instalar o ubunto 14.04 server
<josafa> ele esta assim
<josafa> josafamarinho@ubuntu:~$
<josafa> o que digitar agora para poder entrar no sistema
<MichelW> vc já está dentro do sistema se aparece isso
<MichelW> josafa: nunca mexeu com linux?
<josafa> não
<josafa> como entrar na area de trabalho dele
<dunga-sp> bom dia galera !
<josafa> só fica no dos?
<MichelW> josafa: desinstala e instala a versão desktop que é melhor pra vc... mas se não quiser mais trabalho...
<MichelW> josafa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<josafa> aonde eu baixo?
<MichelW> josafa: pois a versão server vem sem interface gráfica
<josafa> blz
<MichelW> vc baixa no site www.ubuntu.com e baixa o padrão
<MichelW> josafa: Linux não tem DOS :) isso se chama terminal
<dunga-sp> instalei o cairo-dock e a opção de desligar o computador não responde mais!
<dunga-sp> alguma dica para reparar isso ? obrigado
<dunga-sp> até mais pessoal...
<josafa> MICHELW OBRIGADO
<MichelW> josafa: :)
<kjueiro> boa tarde
<kjueiro> preciso de ajuda
<kjueiro> sempre tive vontade de usar ubuntu, mas devido a esposa (ser mto resistente a mudanças) e por alguns programas de trabalho (ainda sem alternativa para o linux) não migrei 100%
<kjueiro> assim
<kjueiro> instalei o ubuntu 14.04 64bits em dual boot com o win 8.1
<kjueiro> mas na hora q uinicia a maquina não aparece a opção de escolher qual SO eu quero e entra diretamente no windows. Como resolvo isso?
<kjueiro> alguem pode me ajudar
<MichelW> kjueiro: muito não consigo ajudar, mas pesquise sobre secure boot legacy grub no google
<MichelW> teu problema é referente a isto
<kjueiro> sim
<kjueiro> mas pesquisei mto e nada resolveu
<kjueiro> boot-repair
<kjueiro> fazer montagem...
<kjueiro> nada
<MichelW> talvez tenha que reinstalar o grub
<kjueiro> como faço entao, por faovr
<MichelW> kjueiro: como falei, eu não consigo ajudar, pois cada caso é um caso hehe aqui consegui no meu note dell, mas levei uma semana e ainda assim não está com boot como esperado
<kjueiro> obrigado....
<MichelW> kjueiro: quando instalei o debian acabei por nem ter o windows na lista de sistemas de "dualboot", então quando quero windows eu seleciono o disco
<MichelW> ai na seleção do secure boot aparece windows e linux, e o grub aparece somente a listagem das versões do kernel
<kjueiro> pelo jeito vou ter q ficar no windows mesmo....
<joao> Pessoaç
<joao> Como eu posso mudar da tela do notebook para a televisão sem a tecla fn ?
<lassais> Boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<astroo-> ainda bem
<diegoamoedo> boa oite
<diegoamoedo> tenho um problema com o meu ubuntu 14.04
<diegoamoedo> ele está entrando numa espécie de modo suspensão aleatoriamente
<astroo-> ola
<diegoamoedo> achei que fosse um problema com a bateria e a removi...mas continua....será que alguém tem como me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem e diz que motherboard e
<diegoamoedo> não sei se este é o lugar ou não para revoslver este tipo de problemas
<diegoamoedo> ok obrigado astroo
<diegoamoedo> motherboard?
<astroo-> placa mae do computador
<diegoamoedo> id:	 core descrição: 	Placa-mãe produto: 	0J1V31 fabricante: 	Dell Inc. ID físico: 	 0 versão: 	FAB1 serial: 	.5L5KFT1.CN4864327S0002.0J1V31 slot: 	Part Component
<diegoamoedo> seria isso aí?
<astroo-> deve ser
<astroo-> ve se tens os drivers atualizados via site da marca
<diegoamoedo> tenho que entrar na página da dell e ver se tem uns drivers novos?
<Lucas_> alguem sabe me dizer o ubuntu eles entregam em casa?
<astroo-> diegoamoedo  sim tenta
<astroo-> e ve o privado
<Lucas_> como assim?
<astroo-> ve no site do ubuntu se entregam
<Lucas_> ah sim
<diegoamoedo> está sendo analizado pela web do fabricante
<diegoamoedo> sem novidade
<astroo-> ok
<Yuri__> Boa noite a todos!
<Yuri__> Será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<Yuri__> Qualquer versão que instalo do Ubuntu eu fico sem o brilho do monitor no máximo, ou seja... o brilho fica sempre no mínimo ou muito fraco
<Yuri__> não fica forte
<astroo-> ola
<Yuri__> e ai
<astroo-> o monitor em si nao pode mudar?
<Yuri__> uso um notebook Vostro da DELL
<Yuri__> no monitor não posso mudar
<Yuri__> apenas nos atalhos do teclado
<Yuri__> que por acaso não fazem diferença quando os utilizo, eles indicam a limunescência mas não muda em nada
<Yuri__> nem mesmo indo nas configurações
<Yuri__> quer dizer, aparece o nivel do brilho mudando, mas na realidade não altera, entende?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Akimora> Opa
<Akimora> E ai
<astroo-> ola
<Yuri__> olá
<astroo-> e ve se o chip de video nao tem outro driver mais recente
<Yuri__> ok, astroo, vou aguardar esperançosamente por uma solução
<Yuri__> e como eu vejo isso? não entende muito dessas coisas, mas se eu entender direito posso arrumar rs
<Yuri__> *entendo
<astroo-> nao uso linux
<astroo-> so tenho 1 projeto gratis que inclui linux
<Yuri__> entendi
<astroo-> Yuri__  ve o privado
<Akimora> Alguem pode me ajudar
<Akimora> To com um problema
<Akimora> Meu desk bugou
<Akimora> Acho que teve haver com o compiz
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-20
<joao> Pessoal como eu reseto meus atalhos para o padrão?
<HudsonFelipe> boa noite .. alguem ai ?
<doctor> #software-livre
<HudsonFelipe> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu e a traduçao nao esta totalmente traduzido é normal ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu estou sempre e da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem e diz que versao tens
<HudsonFelipe> eita kk
<HudsonFelipe> to com a versao
<HudsonFelipe> 14
<HudsonFelipe> 14.04
<astroo-> HudsonFelipe   ve o privado
<Felipe__> nao estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu. baixei o arquivo e rodei o executável só que da um erro na hora de reiniciar. aparece mensagem com erro na /
<Felipe__> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Felipe__> ?
<Felipe__> nao estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu. baixei o arquivo e rodei o executável só que da um erro na hora de reiniciar. aparece mensagem com erro na /
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> diz a versao do ubuntu
<mirqui> oi , seu live cd não está corrompido ?
<kuest> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<kuest> toda vez que inicio meu ubuntu 14.04  os icones novos que eu instalei volta o que era antes
<kuest> dai tenho que encerra a sessao para que ele volte a normal
<mirqui> tem que bloquear no lançador , senão volta tudo ao normal
<mirqui> a cada inicialização
<kuest> estou referindo  ao tema
<mirqui> opa , ai não sei
<kuest> ele não modifica só se eu enserrar a sessão
<kuest> percebo que a fonte do sistema fica com um tom de neguito
<mirqui> haa vc está na sessão convidado
<kuest> não
<mirqui> e a outra como root
<mirqui> não é isso tbm ?
<kuest> não
<mirqui> pergunta para alguém mais avançado
<kuest> foi logo quando pessei a utilizar o kernel 3.13
<kuest> percebi essa mudança
<mirqui> isso não entendo
<kuest> dai baixei o ubuntu 14.04, e com o live cd a fonte do sistema fica normal
<mirqui> tenta o subzero e o hggdh
<kuest> mas quando instalei o ubuntu ela fica pequena
<mirqui> então vai en configurações avançadas
<mirqui> e acerta fonte e tamanho dos ícones e salva
<kuest> estou vendo aqui
<kuest> acabei de encontrar o erro
<kuest> nas configurações do compiz
<mirqui> e ai , que era ?
<mirqui> ficou legal ?
<kuest> unity plugin > decoraçãoes pecebi que estava desmarcado a opção override theme settings
<kuest> só fiz marca e os icones do sistema personalizaram do jeito que eu quis
<mirqui> tranquilo , boa sorte ;)
<kuest> valeu cara
<kuest> boa noite
<mirqui> igualmente :)
<astroo-> ciao
<mirqui> boa noite a todos :)
<calistro> boa noite
<calistro> eu tenho um hd particionado em c e d, e no c esta o windows, pretendo formatar e instalar o ubuntu, vou conseguir acessar o D normalmente? mesmo sendo ntfs?
<MichelW> calistro: sim
<MichelW> calistro: quando estiver formatando coloca o ponto de montagem algo como /media/D ou /media/Dados (usar como NTFS)
<MichelW> calistro: e toma cuidado para não marcar a opção formatar, senão.... perde os dados hehe
<MichelW> easy ;)
<calistro> ponto de montagem? o que seria isso? sou muito noob em linux, porem usava no outro escritorio e queria por no meu notebook, só que todos meus arquivos pessoais e profissionais estao no D
<astroo-> calistro  ola
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<calistro> como assim astro?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> o canal e "lento"
<assef> Quem gosta dos efeitos do UBUNTU instale o CCSM
<assef> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra -y
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<eWutzl> Bom dia Senhores, alguem já com foco no ubuntu openstack por aí ?
<Rodrigo___> olá
<madruga> livres
<MichelW> dia
<Eduardo_> Boa tarde a todos
<Eduardo_> Não entendo muito de Linux
<Eduardo_> Estou precisando de ajuda
<Eduardo_> gostaria de saber se esta versão de Linux pode me atender
<MichelW> Eduardo_: isso depende muito do que vc quer fazer
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<schlosser87> Boa tarde, pessoal. Estou com dificuldade em bootar o dvd da nova versão. Antes de aparecer a tela de instalação, aparecem mensagens de kernel panic. Alguém pode ajudar?
<MichelW> schlosser87: vix... tenso isso aí... vc gravou para a arquitetura correta do seu processador? (32/64bits)
<schlosser87> sim, 32bits
<MichelW> Gravou como? com qual aplicativo? gravou a ISO como imagem?
<MichelW> Já tentou utilizar um pendrive?
<schlosser87> isso, com o nero
<MichelW> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ... e instala em um pendrive a ISO
<schlosser87> pen drive não está bootando. Seleciono o boot e diz 'erro de disco' aí pede pra reiniciar
<MichelW> mas usou um software pra isso?
<schlosser87> esse mesmo que baixei
<MichelW> hammm
<MichelW> que tenso isso aí, pois nunca tive esse tipo de problema
<MichelW> o jeito é esperar mais alguém responder pra ver se surge alguma idéia =/
<schlosser87> muito estranho
<schlosser87> to achando que pode ser o pen drive.. ele ñ ficar bootavel
<schlosser87> pois ontem tentei usar um outro software pra gravar nele e dava erro
<schlosser87> porém a partir do DVD seria mais simples e direto
<MichelW> bom, se é assim tenta com outro pendrive
<MichelW> sim, verdade
<MichelW> qual windows tá usando?
<schlosser87> é xp
<schlosser87> vi num forum por aí que pode ser complicado gravar o pen drive bootavel pelo windows
<tiago_> boa tarde galera! to com um problema, instalei o ubuntu e o medidor de bateria está errado,nao passa dos 55%. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<schlosser87> como nunca fiz..
<MichelW> schlosser87: na verdade, por isso tem esse programa aí e ainda mais o Nero, que se vc gravar como imagem ele funciona perfeitamente... cansei de fazer isso
<MichelW> schlosser87: com a chegada do win8 é só clicar com botão direito no .iso e ele já informa a opção de "gravar imagem"
<schlosser87> ah sim, não tive mto contato com o 8 ainda
<MichelW> schlosser87: tirando o metro, é a melhor versão deles...mas ainda fico com meu debian e 200mb de memória em uso hehe
<schlosser87> conheço pouco de linux. Só mexi com o fedora até agora
<MichelW> fedora tb é show! to querendo instalar ele pra brincar com o ovirt :)
<schlosser87> manjo pouco. Uso pra trabalho só, aí to querendo migrar
<schlosser87> bom, depois vejo se arrumo essa instalação. valeu, michel.
<MichelW> flw schlosser87
<matheuslc> Qual seus requisitos Eduardo_?
<Guest94618> Olá gostaria de saber se os driver open source da amd no ubuntu 14.04 está viavel para jogos?
<platao> tem alguns testes no phoronix da uma olhada la!!!!
<Lar> ola
<Lar> estou com problemas para instalar o ubuntu
<platao> que problema?
<Lar> o download começa porem nenhuma das 5 vezes é concluido nem ao menos abre aquela janela do executar
<platao> entao vc tem problemas para baixar o ubuntu e isso? se for tente por torrent
<Lar> ok
<Lar> obrigada
<schlosser87> tarde, pessoal
<platao> iaio
<schlosser87> ao tentar instalar a nova versão, me vêm essa msg aqui: "kernel panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (2,0)
<schlosser87> por pendrive e dvd, o mesmo erro
<schlosser87> em duas maquinas diferentes
<schlosser87> o que pode ser?
<platao> testou se a sua copia esta integra?
<schlosser87> como assim?
<schlosser87> sou novatão, só sei instalar o fedora basicão
<platao> se a imagem que vc baixou nao esta corrompida, as vezes vc baixa e ela vem corrompida no download, vc tem que comferir o md5 da ISO
<platao> gravar no caso de DVD em baixa velocidade
<schlosser87> bom, vamos pelo começo
<schlosser87> vi que tem que conferir essa md5, mas, sinceramente, não faço idéia nem do que é isso
<platao> vc esta no indos ou no ubuntu?
<schlosser87> xp
<platao> aguarde
<schlosser87> ok
<platao> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/md5sum.htm
<platao> la tem explicando
<platao> o que e
<schlosser87> blz, to vendo
<platao> vc vai baixar a ISO do seu ubuntu e vai olhar essa tabela aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes executa o seu aplicativo no XP  e aponta apra a iso que baixou, ele vai te dar um numero, esse numero vc compara aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  da sua versao do UBUntu se bater entao a imagem esta integra e pode ser gravada no pen ou DVD
<schlosser87> certo
<platao> agora se vc tem uma maquina jurassica ai na sua casa e que r instalar o ubuntu mais novo, depende de algumas coisas
<schlosser87> não, não hehe
<platao> por exemplo se vc tem um computador muito antigo vc nao vai por der isntalar as versoes mais novas porque o suporte a versoes muito antigas de processadores foi removida do kernel linux
<schlosser87> é um core 2 duo
<platao> a sim entao esta ok
<schlosser87> e a outra, que quero colocar mais adiante, é uma dual core
<schlosser87> são 'quase' novas
<platao> sem problema
<schlosser87> vou fazer o esquema do md5
<platao> entao vc tem que se certificar que a kidia de isntalação esta ok para depois partir para uma outra etapa, para nao ficar batendo cabeça .
<platao> se vc esta no fedora ja deve estar familiarizado com as cosias
<schlosser87> mas sei pouco. Na verdade to querendo me familiarizar a partir dessa imagem do ubuntu
<platao> eu gosto bastante do ubuntu, mas tem linux mint tbm que sao legais
<platao> qual a sua placa de video?
<schlosser87> é onboard, das mais vagabunda. Porém o aerial do 7 nunca deu problema
<platao> Linux tem algumas tretaas com placas da SIS e Via
<platao> as da intel funcionam muito bem
<platao> integrada
<platao> nividia tbm vai bem
<platao> e amd as versoes mais novas funcionam sem probema com uma ou outra particularidade
<schlosser87> cara, ñ tá roladno o equema do md5sum no cmd
<schlosser87> demora pra ele dar a resposta da hash?
<schlosser87> finalmente, vou comparar com a tabela
<platao> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17764/how-can-i-check-the-integrity-of-a-downloaded-ubuntu-cd
<platao> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<schlosser87> não é a mesma
<schlosser87> da versão 32 que tem lá, que fo ia que baixei
<platao> vc tem que ver tem queser amesma versao
<platao> olha os links que te passei
<schlosser87> o codigo é outro
<platao> se vc tem certeza, sua iso que baixou esta corrompida, e ve ter a que baicar novamente
<platao> *baixar
<schlosser87> bom, coloquei pra baixar e gerar o usb booter no unetbootin
<platao> verifica certinho, olha bem a versao e tudo olha os links que passei e tenta novamente depois que baixar a iso
<platao> tem que bater
<schlosser87> bacana esse esquema
<platao> ai depois de verificado e bateu, e so gravar no pen ou dvd
<schlosser87> vou ver se por torrent vai mais rapido, na inicial do ubuntubr
<schlosser87> vlw, platao
<platao> ok se precisar de manuais e so pegar aqui aguarde
<schlosser87> se tiver, agradeço
<platao> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/626ypv9t5vqawt9/AACMASvZWmhQNauIZmjPJSRZa
<schlosser87> valeu, vou ver
<platao> visite sites com o proronix, OMGubuntu e WUpd8
<platao> ate
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Giban> Olá, alguém tem informação sobre compatibilidade do ubuntu com HP Envy 4?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> isso e 1 computador?
<Giban> notebook HP
<astroo-> se e recente da na certa
<astroo-> usa o livecd do unbuntu sem instalar para teste
<astroo-> ubuntu
<Giban> não tem drive de cd. da pelo pen drive? ou emular iso?
<astroo-> usa 1 pen
<Giban> valeu
<astroo-> ok
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-21
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?  ve o privado
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> vou ver
<tracker> Boa noite. Estou encontrando um dificuldade relativamente "CHATA" ao configurar o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS no Domínio da empresa...
<astroo-> ola
<tracker> Boa noite. Estou encontrando um dificuldade relativamente "CHATA" ao configurar o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS no Domínio da empresa...
<tracker> Tentei realizar a configuração usando alguns tutorias mas todos são furados em alguma parte
<tracker> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Ingressar-desktop-GNU-Linux-no-dominio-Active-Directory-do-Windows-Server-2008?pagina=1
<tracker> Esse por exemplo tem dois erros
<tracker> 1 - Ele pede pra VOCÊ editar o RESOLV.CONF porém o resolv.conf é sobrescrito a cada boot, inclusive tem um aviso comentado no proprio arquivo dizendo isso
<tracker> 2 - Ele não menciona a instalação do NTP
<tracker> A pergunta é... alguem já tem o 14.04 LTS logado em domínio?
<tracker> Funcionando certinho e poderia me dar umas dicas?
<tracker> A minha dúvida é sobre COMO configurar o meu UBUNTU 14.04 LTS num Dominio Windows Server 2008 com active Directory. Tentei muitos tutoriais pela Internet mas todos são furados em alguma parte.. Uns pedem para você editar o RESOLV.CONF sendo que no próprio arquivo há uma instrução dizendo para não alterar o arquivo pois o mesmo será sobrescrito. Preciso de uma BOA receita de bolo para configurar meu ubuntu no trabalho. Consegui fazer a parte ma
<tracker> is dificil. Convencer meu chefe a trocar todas as estações Windows por linux... Agora tudo o que preciso é fazer ela logar no Dominio... Alguém aí Conhece algum tutorial BOM?
<tracker>  A minha dúvida é sobre COMO configurar o meu UBUNTU 14.04 LTS num Dominio Windows Server 2008 com active Directory. Tentei muitos tutoriais pela Internet mas todos são furados em alguma parte.. Uns pedem para você editar o RESOLV.CONF sendo que no próprio arquivo há uma instrução dizendo para não alterar o arquivo pois o mesmo será sobrescrito. Preciso de uma BOA receita de bolo para configurar meu ubuntu no trabalho. Consegui fazer a parte m
<tracker> ais dificil. Convencer meu chefe a trocar todas as estações Windows por linux... Agora tudo o que preciso é fazer ela logar no Dominio... Alguém aí Conhece algum tutorial BOM?
<tracker> Alguém conhece um software para clonar HD com interface gráfica? o DD é lento e não exibe o progresso
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> tracker, Tem uma forma de mostrar o progresso no dd sim
<KurtKraut> tracker, tem que por em pipe com um outro software que faz isso, dá uma googlada a respeito, não lembro o nome de cabela.
<tracker_> Valeu cara...
<tracker_> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<licensed> alguem sabe como converter varias jpg (500 paginas de 1mb cada) em um unico pdf? o convert do imagemagick ta crashando quando uso muitas paginas
<dudabbr> Bom dia alguem pode me ajudar ?
<dudabbr> desculpem minha ignorancia, mas estou instalando Linux no meu CPU e gostaria de saber a diferença entre a versão server para a desktop, eu sei que a server é para servidores, porem gostaria de saber mais tecnicamente entende?
<dudabbr> A versão desktop é igual a server só que mais completa ?
<dudabbr> da para usar a versão desktop como uma server tb ?
<dudabbr> se eu instalar as aplicações necessárias é claro ?
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite! Alguém pode, por favor, tentar dizer-me se consegue acessar userscripts.org.
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Qual é a solução de site/CMS mais simples que vocês conhecem?
<BILLIE> prezados, amigos. estou um pouco triste pois, a uma semana tento instalar sem sucesso o ubuntu 14.04. De modo que ele não reconhece o HD. problema esse talvez ja cohecido por vois. Ajudem-me por favor.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<licensed> alguem sabe como converter varias jpg (500 paginas de 1mb cada) em um unico pdf? o convert do imagemagick ta crashando quando uso muitas paginas
<mirqui> tem pc aguenta o trabalho , podeser sua cpu
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, veja uma maneira de converter cada arquivo e depois fazer um join de PDFs
<licensed> AlexandreMBM, converter cada arquivo pra pdf? eu consigo facil. dar join de pdf é facil? como faz? cat?
<licensed> mirqui, pow é um i5 com 8gb de ram
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2507766/merge-convert-multiple-pdf-files-into-one-pdf
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, existem:
<AlexandreMBM> convert
<AlexandreMBM> pdfunite
<AlexandreMBM> pdfjoin
<AlexandreMBM> pdftk
<mirqui> sua máquina é boa , mas pode estar sobrecarregada  , só isso
<mirqui> ou pode ser crash do programa , tenta outro
<licensed> um amigo sugeriu converter os jpg pra ps e depois fazer um merge dos ps, mas nao to conseguindo
<licensed> fazer o merge talz.. vou tentar essa solucao
<AlexandreMBM> Mistério: eu estava usando o Apache 2 com o /var/www linkando uma pasta minha. Vi que a configuração não ia acertar. Desfiz. Agora o "localhost" fica tentando acessar o que antes existia ali, na pasta que era linkada.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe o que raios está acontecendo?
<AlexandreMBM> Apenas no Firefox. Talvez quando eu limpar o cache...
<AlexandreMBM> Pois abri o Chromium e está OK: "localhost" vai para o site padrão.
<arthur> boa tarde
<Guest90408> baixei a imagem mais recente do ubuntu e criei um pendrive bootável com o unetbootin.. toda vez que uso a opção "try ubuntu" ele inicia em inglês.. teria como iniciar em português?
<lincolnlopes> Ola
<lincolnlopes> alguem pode me ajudar com instalacao do ubuntu 14.04
<Julinux> Pessoal, como faço para adicionar um container do tomcat no apache do ubuntu 12.04?
<lincolnlopes> estou com problemas para escolher as particoes, desejo instala-lo junto com o windows 8.1
<lincolnlopes> criei uma particao para ele, mas o instalador do ubuntu nao enxerga ela
<Julinux> Guys, how do I add a container in apache tomcat ubuntu 12:04?
<matheuslc> lincolnlopes: ela nem aparece para ser formatada?
<matheuslc> :|
<Kenelxx> Alguem online, que utiliza o ubuntu 14.04 64bits?
<Kenelxx> Eu gostaria de um auxilio para compilar a ultima versão do wine em um sistema rodando Ubuntu 14.04 64 bits
<fabio_> -br
<fabio_> atualizacao do 10.04 para 14.04 tem como?
<Kenelxx> não tenho certeza Fabio... eu estava usando o 13.10 quando atualizei pro 14.04... mas acho que se você atualizar certinho antes de dar update-dist
<sysroot> fabio_, creio que você vai passar pelo 12.04 no meio do caminho
<Kenelxx> é capaz de dar certo
<sysroot> melhor fazer uma instalação limpa
<Kenelxx> sysroot, você tem as manhas de compilar o wine(32bits) no ubutun 64bits?
<Kenelxx> ubuntu*
<sysroot> Kenelxx, nunca usei Wine, sorry.
<fabio_> estou fazendo o download do 14.04 como gravo em formato iso?
<sysroot> por default você já o baixa em ISO
<sysroot> use o unetbootin para fazer um pendrive bootável com a ISO
<Kenelxx> se estiver usando Linux msm...
<Kenelxx> é so extrair a ISO com a leitura do comando cat.. e redirecionar pro pendrive
<Kenelxx> cat ubuntu14.04 > /dev/sdb1
<Kenelxx> ou lugar de sdb1 ... voce poem como esta identificado o seu pendrive...
<Kenelxx> para conferir isso... utilize o comando df   que vai mostrar as partiçoes montadas ... inclusive o pendrive
<fabio_> tenho um pendrive de 8g e suficiente?
<Kenelxx> mais que suficiente
<Kenelxx> =)
<Kenelxx> ubuntu é cerca de 700Mb se não me engano
<matheuslc> 900mb a iso
<Kenelxx> Hmm... esta bem mais pesado que antes então
<matheuslc> Pelo menos o download que eu fiz hoje
<Kenelxx> 964 Mb
<Kenelxx> ta certo
<Kenelxx> acabei de conferir no ubuntu.com aqui
<Kenelxx> porem qualquer pendrive atualmente tem mais memoria
<matheuslc> sim
<fabio_> o netbootin nao acho no repositorio
<fabio_> para instalar
<Kenelxx> faz da forma que eu falei...
<Kenelxx> conecta o pendrive...
<Kenelxx> usa o comando df
<Kenelxx> e posta a saida do comando aqui
<sysroot> fabio_, unetbootin o nome
<sysroot> ou você pode usar o dd
<Kenelxx> tambem tem a opção de usar oque ja vem instalado no ubuntu
<Kenelxx> usb-creator-gtk
<Kenelxx> todos aqui utilizam somente Ubuntu?
<sysroot> nope
<sysroot> Fedora 20 aqui
<Kenelxx> Pode crer... eu comecei usar Linux não tem tanto tempo... mas acho que esta chegando o fim do tempo com ubuntu
<Kenelxx> as opções que pensei foram debian, slackware ou então arch linux
<fabio_> Sist. Arq.     1K-blocks    Usado Disponível Uso% Montado em
<fabio_> /dev/sda1      305727720 17634096  272540500   7% /
<fabio_> none                   4        0          4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<fabio_> udev              893460        4     893456   1% /dev
<fabio_> tmpfs             180448     1188     179260   1% /run
<fabio_> none                5120        0       5120   0% /run/lock
<fabio_> none              902224      152     902072   1% /run/shm
<fabio_> none              102400       60     102340   1% /run/user
<fabio_> /dev/sdb1        7550228  2494492    5055736  34% /media/fabio/KINGSTON
<Kenelxx> fabio.. vai na pasta onde esta o download da .iso
<Kenelxx> e manda..
<Kenelxx> cat nomedoarquivo.iso > /dev/sdb1
<Kenelxx> logicamente no local de nome do arquivo voce poem como esta tipo "ubuntu 14.04LTS"
<Kenelxx> isso vai demorar um tempinho... e quando terminar a iso vai estar extraida no seu pendrive
<fabio_> tem de esperar o termino do download?
<fabio_> da iso
<Kenelxx> Sim
<Kenelxx> sysroot, ja usou archlinux ou slack?
<sysroot> Kenelxx, sim
<sysroot> nos primórdios de minhas aventuras com GNU/Linux
<sysroot> hoje em dia não tenho mais tempo/saco pra isso
<sysroot> prefiro distros mais amigáveis like Ubuntu ou Fedora mesmo
<sysroot> que funcionam sem me dar qualquer tipo de trabalho ou dor de cabeça
<sysroot> uso Linux desde 2006
<Kenelxx> caraca... faz um bom tempo.. o maneiro é que vocenao deixou de usar =)
<sysroot> Kenelxx, não só não deixei de usar
<sysroot> como passei a trabalhar com isso
<sysroot> profissionalmente trabalho com Linux desde 2008/2009
<Kenelxx> massa
<Kenelxx> servidores?
<Eliezer> me
<Eliezer> ajudar
<Eliezer> tenho um mac pro retina
<Eliezer> gostaria de instalar ubuntu
<sysroot> Kenelxx, sim
<Eliezer> como proceder?
<sysroot> CentOS rodando Oracle Database
<Kenelxx> =)
<Kenelxx> voce tem um mac e quer tirar o sistema dele?
<Eliezer> não
<Eliezer> dual boot
<Kenelxx> voce chegou a criar uma partição separada pro ubuntu?
<Eliezer> não ainda
<Eliezer> inicialmente penso em gerar um usb com ubutu
<Eliezer> subir o ubuntu para ver como se comporta
<Kenelxx> eu não sei nada de mac =(
<Eliezer> rsrs
<Eliezer> sabe como gerar uma imagem usb ubuntu?
<sysroot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Kenelxx> o cara não esperou 5 minutos
<Kenelxx> .-.
<sysroot> ele nem ao menos pesquisou no Google
<sysroot> instalar Ubuntu em Macbooks não é nenhum bicho de 7 cabeças
<Kenelxx> eu nunca procurei a respeito.... até porque eu não tenho vontade de ter macbook
<Roberto_> a um tempo atras instalei o ubuntu e o elementary, e em ambos tive um problema de aquecimento em relação a placa de video
<Roberto_> uso um notebook que vem com a placa de video nvidia 555m
<Roberto_> tentei varias formas de arruma o problema, mas nenhuma solucionou meu problema
<Roberto_> estou baixando o ubuntu 14.4 para ver se o problema foi resolido
<fabio_> kenelxx
<Roberto_> e caso nao resolva, gostaria de saber se ha alguma forma de resolver este problema de super aquecimento
<fabio_> como acesso a pasta downloads
<fabio_> pelo terminal
<sysroot> Roberto_, instale o driver proprietário
<Roberto_> escreve ls no terminal
<sysroot> aqui uso uma AMD
<sysroot> e fica normal após usar o driver proprietário
<sysroot> ou desativando a placa usando o vgaswitcheroo (controlador opensource)
<Roberto_> eu desativei uma vez
<Roberto_> so que ao baixar a tela do computador
<Roberto_> note*
<Roberto_> e abri-la denovo
<Roberto_> tive a impressão que o computador tentava iniciar o video pela placa desativa
<Roberto_> e a tela ficava preta e nao aparecia mais imagem
<fabio_> Kenelxx
<fabio_> terminou o download e salvei-o na pasta de downloads
<Roberto_> eu to terminado de baixar o ubuntu acho que ate de noite eu ja faço o dual boot e ja começo a testar
<fabio_> como acesso via terminal
<Roberto_> escreve ls no terminal e ve se a pasta download esta la
<Roberto_> dai tu coloca cd downloads
<Roberto_> se esse for o nome da pasta
<Roberto_> nao esquece que D é diferente de d   (case sensitive)
<Roberto_> obrigado ai pel ajuda
<Roberto_> vo testar qualquer coisa entro de volta aqui
<Kenelxx> Voltei
<Kenelxx> fabio digita
<Kenelxx> cd
<Kenelxx> e dps
<Kenelxx> cd Downloads
<Kenelxx> e depois é so repetir aqueles passos
<fabio_> Área de Trabalho  Downloads         FrostWire  Modelos  My GCompris  Ubuntu One
<fabio_> Documentos        examples.desktop  Imagens    Música   Público      Vídeos
<fabio_> root@casa:/home/fabio# cd downloads
<fabio_> bash: cd: downloads: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<fabio_> root@casa:/home/fabio# cd Downloads
<fabio_> root@casa:/home/fabio/Downloads# cat ubuntu-14.04.iso > /dev/db1
<fabio_> cat: erro de gravação: Não há espaço disponível no dispositivo
<fabio_> root@casa:/home/fabio/Downloads# cat ubuntu-14.04.iso > /dev/sdb1
<fabio_> eu apaguei os arquivos do pendrive
<fabio_> executei o comando mas nao retornou nada
<Kenelxx> usa df
<Kenelxx> e manda oque retornar aqui
<Kenelxx> ali encimata sem o s
<Kenelxx> e dps ta como s
<Kenelxx> cat ubuntu-14.04.iso > /dev/sdb1
<Kenelxx> ou entao abre o terminal e digita..
<Kenelxx> usb-creator-gtk
<Kenelxx> vai abrir um modo grafico pra voce criar o pen-drive bootavel
<Kenelxx> fica a seu criterio
<fabio_> Sist. Arq.     1K-blocks    Usado Disponível Uso% Montado em
<fabio_> /dev/sda1      305727720 18134632  272039964   7% /
<fabio_> none                   4        0          4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<fabio_> udev              893460   893460          0 100% /dev
<fabio_> tmpfs             180448     1188     179260   1% /run
<fabio_> none                5120        0       5120   0% /run/lock
<fabio_> none              902224      152     902072   1% /run/shm
<fabio_> none              102400       60     102340   1% /run/user
<fabio_> /dev/sdb1        7550228  2494624    5055604  34% /media/fabio/KINGSTON
<fabio_> root@casa:/home/fabio#
<Kenelxx> cat ubuntu-14.04.iso > /dev/sdb1
<Kenelxx> copia e cola la...
<Kenelxx> se ele ficar parado... e nao sair nenhum erro imediatamente...
<Kenelxx> volte aqui e me avise
<fabio_> Desculpe, não foi possível exibir todo o conteúdo de "KINGSTON": Erro ao obter informação para o arquivo "/media/fabio/KINGSTON/τßi⌡Γæää.4╪┌": Erro de entrada/saída
<Thiago_> Boa tarde
<Kenelxx> esse n ta formatado
<Kenelxx> abre o programa que eu falei la
<Kenelxx> Boa Tarde Thiago
<Kenelxx> o programa formata o pendrive
<Kenelxx> e cria o bootavel tb se vc quiser fazer sem usar os comandos
<Guest15155> no ubuntu só tem aquele skype antigo?
<Kenelxx> o unico eu acho que é o skype 4.20
<Guest15155> alguém já testou o skype do windows versão 6 via wine? funcionou?
<Guest15155> .
<sysroot> fabio_, dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<sysroot> e depois que terminar
<sysroot> dá um sync
<sysroot> pra garantir que os dados foram transferidos para o USB
<Guest15155> vocês conhecem algum programa tipo ccleaner, só que para Ubuntu?
<Guest15155> xau.
<sysroot> Guest15155, Bleachbit
<fabio_> kenelxx
<fabio_> extrainto iso para pendrive via usb-creator-gtk
<fabio_> reinicio e dou boot pelo usb?
<Kenelxx> sim
<carlosjrbr> olá boa tarde!
<carlosjrbr> vou baixar o ISO para instalar o Ubuntu e surgiu uma duvida
<carlosjrbr> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<carlosjrbr> este é que inicialmente está disponivel, penso que seja para maquinas com processador AMD
<carlosjrbr> para processador Intel, tenho que baixar i386, correto?
<sysroot> qual dúvida?
<sysroot> carlosjrbr, não
<sysroot> funciona em qualquer máquina com arquitetura intel 64 bits
<sysroot> o nome "amd"64 pode ser desconsiderado
<sysroot> não
<sysroot> para processador 64 bits -> amd64
<sysroot> processador 32 bits -> i386 ou i686
<carlosjrbr> ok amigos, obrigado pelo esclarecimento
<licensed> alguem sabe como faço um contador em shell script, mas pra ficar 001 002 ao inves de 1 2?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<hggdh> licensed: coreutils printf: env printf "%.3d\n" 1
<licensed> hggdh, nao tem o comando coreutils aqui =(
<licensed> mas o pacote ta instalado
<hggdh> licensed: 'coreutils' é o pacote
<licensed> aaaah nao me confunda kkk valeu =D
<hggdh> licensed: normalmente o shell tem uma versão embutida de 'printf', e ela pode (ou não) ser compatível com o printf do coreutils
<licensed> funfou
<licensed> que nem C =D resolveu meu problema vlw
<licensed> jaja eu fico crack em shell
<hggdh> licensed: por isto que meu exemplo começa com "env " -- eu estou forçando o uso do printf do coreutils
<licensed> hggdh, mas na verdade nao quero printf, quero dar um mv "%.3d" to testando
<hggdh> licensed: huh?
<licensed> hggdh, env cp "$f" "%.3d" $cont
<licensed> nao da pra usar casas casas decimais no cp? =((
<hggdh> licensed: cp "$f" $(env printf "%.3d " $cont)
<licensed>  cp dummy.shp dummy.`printf "%04d%s_shp" ${i}`
<licensed> hehehehe que show
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> re ola
<licensed> hggdh, resolvido ;) obrigado mais uma vez
<hggdh> bv
<nay_stelmach> Boa noite, o que fazer quando na tela de login, meu ubuntu não reconhece as portas USB, ou seja, fico sem mouse e sem teclado.
<tracker> Em primeiro lugar... Veja se na BIOS do seu equipamento as portas USB estão devidamente Habilitadas... Pois se tudo estiver realmente OK você com certeza conseguirá acessar bios usando o teclado
<astroo-> ola
<nay_stelmach> oi, tô usando normal o teclado na bios
<nay_stelmach> já habilitei mil vezes a ordem de boot lá
<tracker> Se tudo estiver OK na BIOS... talvez seja necessário rever algumas configurações...
<nay_stelmach> certo
<tracker> Não estou me referindo a ORDEM DE BOOT.... pois ORDEM DE BOOT se refere as UNIDADES de DISCO RÍGIDO da sua MÀQUINA
<tracker> Na BIOS existe uma guia onde você pode habilitar e desabilitar todas as portas de comunicação da sua máquina... seja SERIAL, PARALELA, USB
<nay_stelmach> huumm, então não fui no lugar certo
<tracker> Certo... outra coisa
<nay_stelmach> pode dizer
<tracker> ALGUNS tipos de DESKTOPS (se for o seu caso) tem uma OPÇÂO tratando EXATAMENTE deste assunto...  Se tiver vai estar escrito algo assim...
<tracker> KEYBOARD = MinDim / USB
<tracker> O mesmo para o MOUSE...
<tracker> Verifique novamente as configurações... Lembrando que é sempre bom ter um Manual da Placa mâe sempre á mão para conferir certas configurações...
<nay_stelmach> o meu é desktop, tem as abas MAIN, ADVANCED, POWER, BOOT, e TOOLS
<nay_stelmach> é na aba de boot mesmo?
<tracker> NÃO
<tracker> BOOT trata apenas da ORDEM e em que a Máquina vai procurar o BOOT e aonde
<tracker> Isso pode estar em MAIN ou ADVANCED
<Marquinho> Existe uma solução para o AD pois o likewise-open foi retirado da versão 14.4, era tão fácial de configurar, e agora ?
<nay_stelmach> opa, caiu minha conexão
<tracker> :D
<nay_stelmach> então, aparece uma tela preta com muitos números e depois escrito "disabled by bios"
<tracker> E isso acontece QUANDO
<tracker> ???
<nay_stelmach> antes do login
<nay_stelmach> aí vai pro login e trava tudo
<tracker> Tá...
<tracker> Só pra eu entender melhor a FONTE do problema
<tracker> Você mexeu em alguma configuração ou fez algum tipo de configuração na máquina antes do BUG?
<nay_stelmach> só quando instalei o ubuntu por pendrive
<tracker> Caso sim fica mais fácil de resolver... caso não vamos tentar outras coisas
<tracker> Ahhhh tá...
<tracker> Você tem uma instalação do ZERO
<nay_stelmach> sim, instalei ontem
<tracker> é nova... é isso?
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-22
<nay_stelmach> uhum
<tracker> Bom.... Então AGORA QUE temos um ponto de referência vamos começar então
<nay_stelmach> hehe, blza
<tracker> Pegue o mesmo PEN drive que usou para a instalação e dê novamente o BOOT na máquina usando ele
<nay_stelmach> então, eu tentei e não rolou, pq é USB, e não reconheceu a porta
<tracker> ???
<tracker> Como instalou o Ubuntu?
<nay_stelmach> quando instalei foi normal
<tracker> CD ou PEN?
<nay_stelmach> foi Pen drive, mas agora mandei iniciar do USB, ele fica dizendo pra reiniciar ou inserir o USB de instalação
<tracker> ACHO QUE O SEU PEN DRIVE "deu PAU"
<tracker> Antes de começarmos a instalação denovo gostaria de te fazer umas perguntas... pode ser?
<nay_stelmach> claro
<tracker> Descreva configuração de Hardware da Máquina onde quer instalar LINUX...
<tracker> Placa Mâe... Processador... Memória.... HD.... etc..etc..etc
<nay_stelmach> Processador AMD A8-3870k
<nay_stelmach> 8GB de memória DDR
<nay_stelmach> HD de 500
<tracker> Video?
<Pascoal> Boa noite!
<nay_stelmach> Placa mãe Asrock A55M
<astroo-> ola
<nay_stelmach> Video: NVIDIA Geforce GT-210
<Pascoal> Existe versão em portugues? Estou muito descontente com o windows 8 e preciso deixar meu note mais rápido
<nay_stelmach> mais alguma coisa?
<KurtKraut> Pascoal, Ubuntu em português? Existe sim.
<Pascoal> KurtKraut, então eu baixei a ultima versão do site porem é em ingles, aí minha esposa não topa rsrsrsrs
<Pascoal> será que consigo no Ubuntu BR?
<KurtKraut> Pascoal, A imagem ISO é a mesma. No ato da instalação será perguntado o idioma e você pode escolher Português.
<Pascoal> KurtKraut, show, será que reconhece todos os drivers de um i3, 8 gb de ram DDR3, video ATI?
<KurtKraut> Pascoal, não tenho motivos para crer que não.
<KurtKraut> Pascoal, Instale, você e sua esposa vão gostar. Os primeiros 15 dias vão incomodar, afinal, tudo está em lugar diferente mas todas as funções estão lá. Vale insistir nessas duas semanas iniciais.
<alvaro> 8 gb de RAM, amarre o note na mesa
<alvaro> a versão 64bits finalmente está muito, mas muito mais rápida que a de 32bits
<tracker> Fato
<tracker> Alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda com a configuração do Ubuntu 14.4 no Dominio Windows 2008?
<tracker> Achei vários tutoriais e tentei vários... Nenhum funcionou de fato...
<tracker> Li e estou lendo muito sobre o assunto, mas como o Trusty é recente não se acha muita coisa sobre ele e não é tão fácil quanto eu pensava que fosse
<tracker> Depois de configurar coisa pra caramba... o Primeiro comando que dei.... kinit mint  retornou ERRO dizendo que não achou o controlador de domínio
<Pascoal> KurtKraut, muito obrigado pela ajuda.
<tracker> Estou usando ESSE tutorial como Modelo porque é o "menos RUIM".... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Ingressar-desktop-GNU-Linux-no-dominio-Active-Directory-do-Windows-Server-2008?pagina=2
<tracker> Alguém ai já configurou Ubuntu em Domínio?
<KurtKraut> tracker, Não, isso é muito incomum. E você deve ter percebido pela desatualização da documentação.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<HugoJad> Tem alguém on aí para me ajudar?
<HugoJad> Tô precisando de um help
<Rodrigo___> Bom dia ,
<Rodrigo___> tenho uma duvida , a ultima versão do ubuntu é compativel com o USERFUL ?
<Jean> uso windows aqui na empresa e gostaria de mudar para linux por ser livre, qual versão seria mais correta, tendo em vista que os usuarios nunca tiveram contato com linux... posso instalar o ubuntu mesmo?
<mario_89283> oi?
<Jean> tem que ser algo parecido com o que eles já usam, para diminuir o impacto
<mario_89283> Galera meu Ubuntu atualizou pra versao 14.04 e agora as teclas de atalho do teclado pararam de funcionar (volume, mute, etc) alguem sabe como fazer pra isso funcionar denovo??
<mario_89283> alo?
<eder> prezados boa tarde
<eder> alguem poderia explicar como instalar o java em linux ubuntu?
<dion_> Preciso de ajuda com Auditoria Samba Ubuntu Server 14.04
<ntalk> boa tarde galera, qnd reiniciei o sistema a senha do usuario administrador simplesmente mudou do nada! entrei em modo de recuperação com root, remontei com permissao pra leitura e escrita... alterei a senha com sucesso, qnd volto para o modo grafico a senha nao confere!!! como altera-la definitivamente
<GabrielGuerra> olá
<GabrielGuerra> boa tarde, estou querendo mudar a sensibilidade do mouse. alguma dica? :)
<GabrielGuerra> estou com o 14.04
<GabrielGuerra> nada mesmo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tamercuba> alguém pode me ajudar to com um problemao ;/
<tamercuba> ?
<tamercuba> bom, vou digitar minha duvida e espero ser atendido
<tamercuba> instalei o gnome no meu ubuntu, porém não me adaptei, então eu desinstalei ele ( esse foi o tutorial: http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/07/como-instalar-gnome-desktop-38-no-ubuntu.html ), quando reiniciei me deparei com o problema, eu tinha desinstalado o gnome mas o unity aparentemente não esta mais la, pois a tela fica toda preta,
<tamercuba> entrei no terminal pelo modo de recuperação e digitei alguns comandos para tentar reinstalar tanto o unity como o gnome, mas ambos comandos não funcionaram
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> tamercuba  ve o privado
<tamercuba> ninguem ai pra tentar me ajudar ?
<mirqui> cara , sou novo no linux
<mirqui> mas o subzero e o hggdh são avançados
<mirqui> tenta um deles
<l4rt> galerinha, alguem ai sabe se a senha de encriptação da pasta home, eh igual a senha de login do usuario.. vlw
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> l4rt: é a mesma senha.
<mirqui> cara , acho que é
<mirqui> pq vc quer saber ?
<l4rt> hggdh caramba me lasquei entao
<l4rt> mirqui a senha do administrador mudou do nada, nao consigo logar de jeito nenhum nem alterar a senha dele
<l4rt> encriptei o hd inteiro, consigo logar com a senha e talz... na hora de logar como admin a senha mudou depois que reinicie, muito estranho... tentei entrar como em modo de recuperação, soh que nao da pra mudar a senha do administrador saca... a pasta home ta encriptada tb
<l4rt> dor de cabeça danada
<tamercuba> instalei o gnome no meu ubuntu, porém não me adaptei, então eu desinstalei ele ( esse foi o tutorial: http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/07/como-instalar-gnome-desktop-38-no-ubuntu.html ), quando reiniciei me deparei com o problema, eu tinha desinstalado o gnome mas o unity aparentemente não esta mais la, pois a tela fica toda preta,
<mirqui> ou seu pc foi invadido , ou vc está botando a senha errada
<mirqui> o login sempre é o mesmo
<mirqui> encriptar a pasta pessoal é só para evitar que alguém se aposse ou entre em seu pc
<tamercuba> mirqui tem como você me ajudar ?
<mirqui> sou novo no linux , mas nem é questão de ajuda
<mirqui> é muito difícil de acessar a chave de encriptação
<mirqui> no caso adivinhar ou forçar
<l4rt> mirqui depois que eu fiz uns upgrades na maquina, reinstalei monte de coisa... reiniciei e ta dando essa agora! invadir como aqui n pega virus nem tem acesso remoto pra entrarem meio dificil
<hggdh> tamercuba: tente, de um console (Ctrl-Alt-F2, por exemplo): (1) login; (2) sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> tamercuba: depois, reboot
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<mirqui> hggdh e se ele tentar o grub ?
<mirqui> ele instala um sistema alternativo , depois destroi uma partição , o grub vai agir
<mirqui> e ele vai poder ler cada arquivo
<tamercuba> vou tentar, e te falo aqui o resultado
<hggdh> mirqui: grub é para boot apenas; no entanto, pode-se carregar o Ubuntu de um en-drive, e entrar em recovery
<hggdh> mirqui: ah, estás a falar do l4rt
<mirqui> sim , e ai ler os arquivos
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> não entendo muito de linux
<hggdh> não. Se saber o que ocorreu no sistema, a chance de perder-se *todos* os arquivos é grande
<hggdh> s/Se/Sem/
<l4rt> !¡!¡ hggdh !¡!¡: ta encriptado cara
<ubotu-br> l4rt: Sou apenas um bot, por favor não me consideres inteligente :)
<l4rt> oO
<hggdh> l4rt: vamos voltar ao básico: que tipo de criptografia de disco foi usada? *todo* o disco, ou apenas o home?
<mirqui> não , ele pode botar outro ubuntu com a opção de dual boot
<mirqui> opa fala ai hggdh
<hggdh> mirqui: pode, mas não vai resolver, dado que pelo menos uma partição é criptografada
<mirqui> verdade , é como recuperar um cadeado fechado
<hggdh> (sem a senha, não há muito o que fazer senão tantar senha após senha
<l4rt> hggdh na instalação coloquei pra encriptar o disco todo, com boot loader, e depois encript a pasta home tb... eu consigo acessar meu hd com live cd soh a home que nao da
<l4rt> hggdh http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Acessar-diretorio-home-criptografado-pelo-Ubuntu-usando-livecd/
<l4rt> vou tentar isso
<bakhtin> Olá amiguinhos
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> Vcs poderiam me auxiliar em um assunto polemico envolvendo nossa querida e amada Microsoft
<hggdh> l4rt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/281491/cant-log-in-after-password-change-ecryptfs
<astroo-> o maior amor agora e a google
<astroo-> com android etc
<bakhtin> kkkkkkkkkk
<l4rt> hggdh vou ler
<hggdh> l4rt: a penúltima resposta é o que (provavelmente) queres
<bakhtin> É que estou comprando o notebook e a bosta vem com o Windows sei la o que
<hggdh> bakhtin: linguagem, por favor
<l4rt> hggdh vc tem certeza absoluta que a senha do administrador, é a mesma senha da pasta home
<hggdh> l4rt: não. A senha do usuário é a senha do home criptografado
<hggdh> (pelo menos na instalação)
<l4rt> %%+hggdh+%%: hm
<hggdh> administrador (ou seja o root) não tem senha no Ubuntu
<mirqui> qual a criptografia do ubuntu ?
<hggdh> mirqui: especificamente, criptografia de que? A pergunta é genérica a ponto de ser irrespondivel ;-)
<mirqui> lí algo a tempos , não tenho certeza
<mirqui> tem chaves
<mirqui> quantos bits ?
<mirqui> bom , nada a ver , cada ubuntu deve ter um programa
<mirqui> cada verção
<mirqui> e assim por diante
<mirqui> lí um livro de criptografia para iniciantes
<mirqui> mas acho que não adianta muito , o l4t não sabe qual chave ( senha ) é a principal
<hggdh> o tamanho da chave criptografica depende do processo usado: DES, por exemplo, é 56 bits; AES usa (normalmente) 128 ou 256 bits; assim por diante
<hggdh> public keys variam. Atualmente, um PPK com menos de 2048 bits é considerado "fraco"
<mirqui> bom , o colega ai está em uma sinuca de bico ,
<mirqui> se ele tem a fórmula pode jogar as senhas que ele tem , que eu acho difícil
<hggdh> (ainda mais, temos dois grandes grupos de criptografia: simétrica, e assimétrica. Public Keys são assimétricas, DES, AES, IDEA, Blowfish, etc, são simétricas
<mirqui> mas acho que ele perdeu as partições , ou vai ter que tentar por força bruta
<hggdh> mirqui: a senha do ecryptfs no home é, por default, a senha do usuário. Se l4rt não lembra da senha anterior... fica difícil
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> no ubuntu não tem um negócio de partição 0
<mirqui> não sei se é isso
<hggdh> em todo *IX (Linux, AIX, HP/UX, UNIX, etc) tem este negócio de partição
<mirqui> em qual parte fica a parte criptografada e em qual parte fica o arquivo para leitura ?
<mirqui> ele poderia burlar isso
<hggdh> bem, foi-nos dito que foi usada criptografia do disco inteiro, *mais* criptografia no home.
<mirqui> que ele quer tanto esconder ?
<hggdh> Logo, o disco *inteiro* é criptografado (mas este pedaço está bem, pelo que nos foi dito).
<hggdh> Adicionalmente, o home tem uma criptografia a mais
<mirqui> é como dar dois nos no sapato
<hggdh> mirqui: não é questão de esconder ou não. É o meu sistema. Eu uso criptografia do disco inteiro. Se não sou eu a usar, não quero que ninguém mais use. Simples.
<hggdh> mirqui: é mais como dar um nó no sapato, e depois grampear o nó
<mirqui> ahaha , está certo
<mirqui> mas o custo beneficio vale ?
<mirqui> se alguém consegue acessar
<mirqui> bagunçar
<mirqui> e depois para acertar é pior
<hggdh> depende do que tenho no disco, e depende do interesse do intruso.
<mirqui> faz backup
<mirqui> dvd , cd , pendrive
<mirqui> disco virtual
<hggdh> para mim, o pior caso é o disco ser destruido. Simplesmente recupero do backup (diário, também criptografado (com outra chave)
<mirqui> fica mais fácil formatar cada vez que da galho
<mirqui> humm esse negócio de criptografia com outra chave , pode ajudar ele
<hggdh> mas nãoquero formatar meus discos. Apenas quero que só eu tenha acesso aos arquivos. Questão de privacidade.
<hggdh> mirqui: não, não vai ajudar. Ou ele lembra da senha, ou reinstala o sistema inteiro.
<mirqui> ahaha sinuca de bico
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-23
<hggdh> pois
<mirqui> uma coisa , a senha cada vez que éeee digitada , ela da acesso ao sistema
<mirqui> e não fica armazenada em nenhum lugar para ser comparada outra vez  ?
<chacallbr> olá pessoal, o que há de errado com o plugin do skype para pidgin que não funciona?
<mirqui> um arquilo log qualquer ?
<mirqui> bom , sorte ao cara da partição criptografada
<mirqui> boa noite a todo ;)
<tracker> Alguém ai tem o Ubuntu configurado em Dominio Windows Server 2008? Tô penando pra fazer ela entrar no domínio
<tracker> ???
<tracker> Não consigo passar da parte de obter o Ticket
<tracker> kmint init - Dá mensagem dizendo que não acho o DC pra validar o Ticket
<l4rt> hggdh pense num cabra triste
<l4rt> uhahuauhahu
<tracker> Triste é ter LINUX e ter que logar num domínio Ruindows
<tracker> Isso é triste
<tracker> Cara... pelo tempo que to procurando.. o cara que conseguiu essa faceta deve estar de bengala... XD:::::::::
<tracker> Elefante branco
<l4rt> hggdh consegui rpz, pense num cabra feliz, sorridente
<l4rt> http://pastebin.com/uK4jxYB2
<l4rt> uhahuahua depois de 1 dia inteiro nisso
<l4rt> a senha nao é igual nao viu
<l4rt> hehehe
<l4rt> era outra
<hggdh> l4rt: legal. Mas, novamente, a senha para o ecryptfs no $HOME é, inicialmente, a mesma senha do usuário (na instalação)
<l4rt> hggdh entao eu acho que eh igual cara, mas eu nao consigo efetuar o login
<l4rt> vlw aew pela ajuda, agradecido mermo
<hggdh> ugh. Mais netsplits...
<astroo-> hggdh es portuga?
<drone_> alguem ai ja trabalhou com tor e python, mudando de ip a cada requisicao ?
<astroo-> e melhor ir ao forum do tor
<astroo-> ate a proxima que estou de saida
<astroo-> e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta
<drone_> alguem ai que mexe com crawling ?
<Guest11073> olá
<Guest11073> tem alguém ai
<Hug0x> Pronto
<drone_> fala ai Hugo
<moshe> Bom dia pessoal, sou novato no ubuntu, e estou com algumas dificuldades
<moshe> na minha empresa querem instalar o ubuntu como SO principal, porem nosso parque de maquinas é bem limitado e antigo
<moshe> a unica versao que funcionou sem problemas de lentidao foi a versao 11.10 que ja saiu de linha...
<moshe> mesmo assim pretendo usa-la, so queria saber se consigo algum tipo de atualização para ela
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jose__> gostaria de instalar o linux  na meu netbook  asus  1101ha
<jose__> eu tenho 57 anos  e  quero  aprender mais sobre linux
<jose__> é possivel  instalar
<jose__> me ajude por faor
<jose__> favor
<jose__> voce pode me ajudar
<jose__> como eu posso instalar o linux   no meu asus    1101ha
<jose__> net book
<jose__> tentei  instalar um pelo windows mas  ele  nao  tem  em portugues  e quando  atualiza   ele  da erro
<jose__> error perfil
<Gabrriel> Olá
<Gabrriel> Tenho um sério problema...  Não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no Virtualbox.. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<hggdh> Gabrriel: de-nos detalhes. O que ocorre? Que erros são mostrados?
<Gabrriel> Ocorre o seguinte..
<hggdh> só depois é que saberemos se alguém pode, ou não,ajudar
<Gabrriel> Eu configuro a maquina normalmente...
<Gabrriel> Coloco a iso do ubunto
<Gabrriel> escolho idioma e tals e por fim começo a instalar o ubunto
<Gabrriel> até aii tudo ok
<Gabrriel> quando chega nos finalmentes, isto é.. Quando a instalação termina , o ubuntu pede para reiniciar o computador para que a instalação se complete.. Aí é que dá problema
<Gabrriel> eu aceito reiniciar mais aí  a maquina virtual falha e me diz que ouve um erro e o virtualbox teve que encerrar
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> bem, neste caso o problema é com o VB, não com Ubuntu...
<Gabrriel> olha
<hggdh> este VB está atualsado?
<hggdh> atualizado*
<Gabrriel> mais eu instalei o mint por exemplo e deu tudo certo
<Gabrriel> está atualizado e eu instalei o linux mint nele e deu tudo certo
<Gabrriel> só não consigo instalar o ubuntu
<hggdh> e, ainda assim o VB está a terminar com erro...
<Gabrriel> ahn?:
<Gabrriel> no caso do mint não
<Gabrriel> só do ubuntu
<hggdh> O VB *não* pode terminar com erro (tipo GPF). Não importa qual o sistema.
<hggdh> É provável que tenha algo a ver com o sistema gráfico
<hggdh> Gabrriel: alias,  qual versão de Ubuntu?
<Gabrriel> o erro ocorre quando eu clico em reiniciar mais não direto no virtualbox, eu clico em reiniciar onde o ubuntu me oferece essa opção para que finalize a instalação
<Gabrriel> É a mais recente
<Gabrriel> baixei no site oficial
<hggdh> sim, isto faz com que o instalador do UBuntu force um reboot
<Gabrriel> já reinstalei o virtualbox
<Gabrriel> baixei a versão do ubuntu de 64 bits pois meu pc é 4
<Gabrriel> 64*
<hggdh> Gabrriel: "mais recente" não existe. Existe a 14.04, a 13.10, etc
<Gabrriel> a principio parece esrar tudo cero
<Gabrriel> certo*
<Gabrriel> versão 14.04
<Gabrriel> essa é a versão que eu baixei
<hggdh> qual o host para o VB?
<hggdh> (sistema -- windows 7, ou 8, ou 9, Linux XYZ, etc)
<Gabrriel> meu computador , o sistema operacional é windows 8.1
<hggdh> Gabrriel: lamentavelmente, eu acho que tua melhor opção é ir no site do VB e procurar por algum erro semelhante. É provavel que o Windows tenha salvo alguma informação sobre o erro em um dos event logs
<Gabrriel> Mais aonde vou encontrar essas informações?
<Gabrriel> voce está dizendo então que o problema é com  meu s.o nativo?
<hggdh> no event log do Windows (agora, não uso Windows 8, não sei como chegar lá). Antes era em Control Panel/Admin Tools/Event Viewer
<Gabrriel> mais voce acredita que o problema então seja com relação ao meu sistema operacional?
<hggdh> não, eu acho que o problema está relacionado a algo errado no VB
<Gabrriel> mais se eu encontrar esse tal erro quem pode me ajudar a resolver?
<hggdh> (que pode, talvez, depender do VB estar sob o Windows 8.1; não sei)
<hggdh> mas
<hggdh> provavelmente a Oracle...
<Gabrriel> certo mas é no mínimo estranho eu estar conseguiindo instalar o mint e não estar cobseguindo instalar o ubunto se o problema for do virtualbox
<hggdh> não, não é. Qual o programa que falha, e pede para ser reinicializado?
<hggdh> o Mint não usa muito recursos de vídeo. O Ubuntu usa. Logo, um problema nos drivers de vídeo poderiam causar este tipo de erro.
<Gabrriel> oque pede para ser reinicializado é o ubuntu
<Gabrriel> mais o que falha na reinicialização ou é só o vb ou são os dois
<hggdh> disseste-me que o VB terminava com erro, e pedia para ser reinicializado. O melhor é um screenshot com a mensagem de erro.
<Gabrriel> Nao
<Gabrriel> Voce não entendeu..
<Gabrriel> Quando voce vai instalar o ubuntu
<Aroldo> alguem tem um link valido pra fazer o download de antivirus pro ubuntun?
<Gabrriel> para finalizar a instalação ele não pede para reiniciar o ubuntu no caso?
<hggdh> Aroldo: alem do clamav, não sei
<Gabrriel> Então.. É aí que oocorre o erro..
<hggdh> tire um screenshot, and mostre-nos a mensagem de erro
<Gabrriel> Aí quando o ubuntu vai ser reiniciado ocorre um erro no vb que pode ou não ser causado pelo próprio ubunto ou algo do tipo.. Mais quen=m solicita a reinicialização é o ubunto e não o vb entendeu?
<Gabrriel> ta mais vai demorar pra caramba.. Porque tenho que instalar o ubuntu
<Aroldo> blz hggdh
<hggdh> Gabrriel: eu entendi. Eu sei o que ocorre na instalação do Ubuntu. Screenshot,  por favor
<Gabrriel> vaii ficar por aqui?
<hggdh> vou (e vamos)
<Gabrriel> Tá mais vai demorar um pouco porque a instalação não é rápida
<hggdh> ainda estarei aqui. Ainda nem cheguei na hora do almoço...
<Aroldo> ja eu tô muito feliz com a versao 14 massa d+ ooo
<Gabrriel> vou começar o processo agora... Assim que possivel eu mando o screen
<hggdh> Aroldo: o mesmo por cá, uso a 14.04 já fazem alguns meses
<Aroldo> pra mim o windows é passado
<Gabrriel> Olha..Só uma obs
<Gabrriel> acabo de ver que a iso que eu estou é a versão 31.10
<Gabrriel> mais eu baixei ela pra ver se funcionava já que  não estava conseguindo com a versão 14
<Aroldo> gabriel??w
<Gabrriel> mais tambem não tive sucesso.. Vou fazer o processo com ela mesmo.. Pode ser?
<Gabrriel> hggdh  pode ser? tranquilo?
<hggdh> Gabrriel: pode ser, também. Mas a versão atual, sugerida para uso, é a 14.04. A 13.10 estará obsoleta em julho
<Gabrriel> ok mais não importa.. é só para mostrar o erro que é o mesmo nas duas versões
<hggdh> Gabrriel: só uma observação: "mais" é soma -- 1 mais 1; "mas" é sinonimo com entretanto, todavia
<Gabrriel> Valeu AE mais ao menos aqui na internet gostaria de continuar escrevendo errado mesmo.. Mais muito obrigado pela observação.
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Gabriel__> hggdh : voce está aí?
<Gabriel__> está?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Gabriel__> Alguem me ajuda ae.. como o hggdh  não está
<Gabriel__> não to conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no virtual box
<Gabriel__> O erro acontece no final da instalação , quando o próprio Ubuntu pede para que seja reiniciado o computador para que a instalação seja concluida
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Gabriel__> Aí o programa dá erro
<Gabriel__> tenho os prints aqui...
<Gabriel__> Obs: Eu consigo instalar o linux mint.. O problema tá acontecendo só com o Ubuntu
<Gabriel__> Agradeço desde já a ajuda!
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, mostre as imagens, por favor
<Gabriel__> ok
<Gabriel__> só um minuto que o pc tá meio bugado aqui..
<Gabriel__> AlexandreMBM: como é que eu mando os prints?
<nuno_nunes> usa o image host
<nuno_nunes> tipo www.imgur.com
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, só o mais relevante, inicialmente
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos antes de tudo
<Gabriel__> o rpint mais relevante , é oque voce está dizendo?
<Gabriel__> print*
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, sim
<Gabriel__> ok
<Gabriel__> só um minuto que já mando
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, se você tem conta Google ou Microsoft, pode usar os serviços de drive virtual ou galeria de fotos deles
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ou um serviço como o Dropbox
<Gabriel__> http://imgur.com/9nr67SE
<Gabriel__> aí está
<AlexandreMBM> OK, mais fácil
<Gabriel__> tenho que mandar mais um
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM: eu uso o imgur
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu também
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, só clicar o botão. Não funciona?
<Gabriel__> Agora ieri te mandar o segundo print com o erro que acontece depois que eu clico no botão
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ele não irá reiniciar o hardware físico (Windows), apenas a máquina virtual
<Gabriel__> AlexandreMBM eu sei disso , pois estou usando uma máquina virtual
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, poderia está com dúvida
<AlexandreMBM> *estar
<Gabriel__> já te mando o print
<Gabriel__> http://imgur.com/e7Kh93t
<Gabriel__> aí está
<Gabriel__> o erro
<Gabriel__> não consigo instalar o ubuntu
<Gabriel__> já instalei o mint na maquina virtual mais o ubuntu sempre dá isso
<Gabriel__> estou usando configuraçõe corretas, iso do ubuntu de 64 bits q corresponde ao meu pc
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, os discos foram reformatados?
<Gabriel__> baixei a isso direto do site do ubuntu
<Gabriel__> os discos virtuais?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, esses 64 bits tem de corresponder à configuração da máquina virtual
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, sim, os discos virtuais
<nuno_nunes> nas maquinas virtuais as vezes nao aceitam 64 bits se nao suportar virtualização
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, por favor, mostre-nos uma screenshot das configurações da máquina virtual
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, aí o ISO tem de ser de 32 bits...
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ↑
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, quando você tem uma conta imgur é mais prático enviar e gerenciar as imagens
<Gabriel__> sim
<Gabriel__> correspondem
<Gabriel__> os discos virtuais sim
<Gabriel__> já tentei instalar desde a primeira vez e não deu certo
<Gabriel__> já formatei pra instalar
<Gabriel__> já tentei muita coisa... Já revisei as configurações
<Gabriel__> já tentei de tudo que voce possa imaginar
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, para screenshots, eu recomendo o Greenshot
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, http://getgreenshot.org/
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, é um clone do Shutter para Windows
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, código aberto: https://bitbucket.org/greenshot/greenshot
<Gabriel__> AlexandreMGM voce não viu os screens que eu mandei?
<Gabriel__> dDesculpe , não tinha lido as suas ultimas mensagens
<Gabriel__> já lhe mando
<Gabriel__> os outros screens
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, estou vendo a segunda, do erro
<Gabriel__> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, tinha passado sem eu perceber
<Gabriel__> pensei que já tinha visto
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você já tentou desinstalar o VirtualBox e instalá-lo novamente?
<Gabriel__> sim
<Gabriel__> quando eu digo que já revisei e tentei de tudo
<Gabriel__> eu realmente tenrei de tudo
<Gabriel__> e revisei
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, investigue os arquivos de log:
<AlexandreMBM> https://blogs.oracle.com/fatbloke/entry/virtualbox_log_files
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, coloque no paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, %HOMEDRIVE%%HOMEPATH%\\.VirtualBox\\Machines\\<vm name>\\Logs
<Gabriel__> Deixa eu te falar
<Gabriel__> eu instalei o mint e deu ceto
<Gabriel__> certo*
<Gabriel__> eu acredito que o problema não é com o virtual box
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, os logs podem dizer algo
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você tentou simplesmente desligar e tentar o primeiro boot?
<nuno_nunes> de volta :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, chegou a ver as imagens?
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, caiu?!
<nuno_nunes> fui a resolver umas coisas no meu linux via texto pk nao entrava em modo grafico
<nuno_nunes> eu estava no windows
<Gabriel__> Sim
<nuno_nunes> mas agora estou no linux :d
<nuno_nunes> mas nao e o unbuntu :D
<nuno_nunes> ubuntu nao e
<Gabriel__> AlexandreMBM eu fiz isso é o vb informa que o so foi abortado e ai volta do 0
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, é o que?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, e os logs?
<nuno_nunes> manjaro linux
<Gabriel__> cara
<Gabriel__> eu to tentando entender mais não to conseguindo
<Gabriel__> como eu acho esses logs?
<nuno_nunes> ve aqui /var/log/
<nuno_nunes> :)
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, não...
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, não...
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, os logs do VirtualBox
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, em %HOMEDRIVE%%HOMEPATH%\\.VirtualBox\\Machines\\<vm name>\\Logs
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, C:\Users\SEU_USUÁRIO...
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, não lembro do Windows, mas acho que tem Documents and Settings
<nuno_nunes> o windows para mim e um monte de virus :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, dentro, .VirtualBox/Machines
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, so o 2000 e o xp e 2003 é que usam essa pasta
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, e assim por diante
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes,  então no 8 seria o que? por favor, ajude aí
<nuno_nunes> no vista, 7 e 8 e users
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, achar a pasta .VirtualBox nos preferências do usuário
<nuno_nunes> no 8 e igual ao 8
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho isso instalado no meu pc
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, vou ver a partição do Vista aqui
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, um momento
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, parece que é:
<AlexandreMBM> Users/USER/AppData/.VirtualBox...
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você tem de achar essa pasta .VirtualBox
<nuno_nunes> nao devia ser local
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, está em algum nível abaixo de Users/USER
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, use a pesquisa
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, que local?
<nuno_nunes> :p
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você está entendendo?
<nuno_nunes> essa app data tem 3 pastas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Gabriel__> Isso está em uma pasta do virtualbox ou só vou encontrar nocmd do windows?
<nuno_nunes> vai ao explorer
<nuno_nunes> iniciar > computador > disco local c:
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Gabriel__> ta na pasta mesmo né
<Gabriel__> Vou tentar encontrar
<nuno_nunes> que windows tens
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, parece ser o 8
<nuno_nunes> o 7 e 8 sao semelhantes menos o menu iniciar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Gabriel__> AlexandreMBM não estou encontrando
<nuno_nunes> Gabriel__, que windows usas :S
<Gabriel__> Alexandre.. Encontrei a pasta do virtualBox com os arquivos mais qual é o arquivo ou pasta que se encontram os logs
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, qual é o caminho completo da pasta que você encontrou?
<Gabriel__> Meu computador/C/Arquivosdeprogramas/Oracle/VirtualBox
<nuno_nunes> ve a pasta Documents and Settings
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, não é essa
<Gabriel__> Nuno nunes: Uso  windows 8.1 single linguages
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, você mesmo disse que provavelmente não tem
<nuno_nunes> o appdata esta oculto
<Gabriel__> Alexandre MBM voce viu o segundo print?
<Gabriel__> já tinha visto esse erro?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, tente dentro de Users/USER/AppData/Local/Oraclealgumacoisa
<nuno_nunes> tem que se ir as opcoes e pastas
<nuno_nunes> e isso mesmo AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, não nunca vi esse erro
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, mas também não sou um hardy user
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, só que logs devem informar sobre esse tipo de coisa
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, o que eu disse ou o que ele achou?
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, o problema ele nao encontra essa pasta pk esta oculta
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você sabe colocar para mostrar arquivos ocultos e de sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ou você pode tentar entrar digitando o caminho ".VirtualBox" após Oraclealgumacoisa
<Gabriel__> Alexandre eu não to achando a pasta users
<Gabriel__> usuários sim
<Gabriel__> mais users ou USER não
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, OK, é isso
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, não existe USER; é seu nome de usuário
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ex.: Gabriel
<Gabriel__> Acho que achei
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, qual é o caminho completo para o que você achou?
<Gabriel__> usuarios /Gabriel Virtualbox VMs
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, e dentro tem a .VirtualBox
<Gabriel__> não tem
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, pode tentar entrar pelo barra de endereços, mesmo sem está mostrando arquivos ocultos ou de sistema
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, tente adicionar .VirtualBox ao caminho e acessar
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, tu estas a fazer confusao
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, por que?
<nuno_nunes> .VirtualBox é no linux
<nuno_nunes> no windows e tudo no virtualbox
<nuno_nunes> mas no appdata
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, não
<nuno_nunes> Alex é
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, o tutorial diz:
<AlexandreMBM> %HOMEDRIVE%%HOMEPATH%\\.VirtualBox\\Machines\\<vm name>\\Logs
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, é raro mas às vezes tem .Pasta no Windows
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, especialmente quando são softwares com algum comum em Linux
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, Gimp é assim, se não me engano
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, agora, talvez fosse o seguinte:
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, nos software open source sim
<nuno_nunes> mas o virtualbox não é open source
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Gabriel__> Achei o .VirtuslBox
<AlexandreMBM> C:\Usuários\Gabriel\.VirtualBox\Machines
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, qual é o caminho completo?
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca uso isso
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, VirtualBox tem versão aberta
<nuno_nunes> mas no linux sim
<nuno_nunes> no windows não
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, qual é o caminho completo para o que você achou?
<nuno_nunes> vejam isto: https://blogs.oracle.com/fatbloke/entry/virtualbox_log_files
<Gabriel__> Resultados da Pesquisa em OS (C:) > .VirtualBox
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu postei esse link lá em cima
<nuno_nunes> espera ai
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, estou me baseando nele
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, não entendi
<nuno_nunes> estas a fazer a confusao
<nuno_nunes> na parte linux e windows
<nuno_nunes> xD
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, o caminho da pasta que você encontrou, qual é?
<nuno_nunes> espera ai um pouco
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, só para conferência se estamos a falar do mesmo local
<Gabriel__> C:/.VirtualBox
<nuno_nunes> eu ja te digo uma coisa a fazer
<nuno_nunes> da-me 2 minutos
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, dentro tem Machines
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, entre na pasta da machine e depois na pasta Logs
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, lá deve ter os arquivos (segundo o tutorial)
<nuno_nunes> Gabriel__, dentro do windows faz isto tecla win + r
<nuno_nunes> e depois escreve isto
<nuno_nunes> %HOMEDRIVE%%HOMEPATH%\\.VirtualBox\\Machines\\<vm name>\\Logs
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, pra que?
<nuno_nunes> e depois entrer
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, era uma opção algo assim
<Gabriel__> Vbox.SVC.log.1
<nuno_nunes> faz isto
<nuno_nunes> %HOMEDRIVE%%HOMEPATH%\\.VirtualBox\\Machines\
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, mas eu não sabia ao certo
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, isso
<Gabriel__> até 10
<Gabriel__> e outros arquivos
<nuno_nunes> no linux é que $HOME/.VirtualBox/Machines/<vm name>/Logs
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, tem se .N?
<Gabriel__> Aleluia
<Gabriel__> hehehehehe
<nuno_nunes> e no mac é $HOME/Library/VirtualBox/Machines/<vm name>/Logs
<nuno_nunes> nao tem .
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, nuno_nunes diz tudo isso no tutorial
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, estavas a fazer confusão
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, não... nuno_nunes
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, diz tudo isso no tutorial
<Gabriel__> não
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, mas eu esquecera como acessar
<nuno_nunes> no linux e que leva .
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, e tinha dúvidas se as variáveis de ambientes estavam atuais
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, então eu preferi ficar procurando
<nuno_nunes> eu usei so uma pesquisa
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, veja se o 1 ou 10, qual é mais novo
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, propriedades
<Gabriel__> um minuto
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu não estou no Windows para testar os comandos que ia propor
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu não lembrava do Win+R
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu nem sabia desse atalho
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu nunca usei Windows 8
<nuno_nunes> eu estou no linux :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, o que eu sabia era ir no manual
<Gabriel__> AlexandreMBM log 1 é o mais recente
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, eu ja usei e não gosto nada do 8
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, você lembrava o atalho e ficou calado
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, coloque ele em paste.ubuntu.com
<nuno_nunes> eu estava a pesquisar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> o meu o comando e alt + f2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu tenho 1 ou dois atalhos na cabeça
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes,  não uso muito
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, mal sei fechar o vi
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, eu uso o 7
<nuno_nunes> e acho melhor o 7 do que o 8 :D
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu não uso Windows; de vez em quando dou boot em algum
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, nos notebooks do meus irmãos, o 7
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o windows por causa do autocad
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, tem uma partição morta aqui, com o Vista, por causa de meu pai
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, mas ele está usando o Ubuntu também há mais de ano
<nuno_nunes> lol
<Gabriel__> Alexandre:  o mais recente é o log 1
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, ontem a minha irmã universitária chegou botando banca de Office
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu tivesse de dar o maldito boot no Vista
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, ela mora em outra cidade e veio passar o final de semana
<nuno_nunes> podes instalar o office 2010 no linux :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, OK, coloque ele no paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, precisamos ver o que ele informa
<Gabriel__> ahn?
<Gabriel__> como assim colocar "no paste.ubuntu.com"? Isso é no site do ubuntu ?
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, as licenças do Office que temos estão em uso (2 notebooks e o Vista). não instalo software pirata, nem pra mim nem pra ninguém
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, abra o site e entenderá
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, abra o arquivo, copie e cole, se for o caso
<nuno_nunes> o meu office esta verificado como original
<Gabriel__> qual site?
<nuno_nunes> com chave ativada pela net
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, paste.ubuntu.com
<Gabriel__> a sim
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, isso significa o que no seu idioma?
<nuno_nunes> portugues de portugal
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> o office foi das primeiras versões que sairam
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, você está dizendo que tem um software original ou você está dizendo que crackeou?
<nuno_nunes> nao o crackei
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, OK
<nuno_nunes> arranjei uma chave original e ativei como original
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, se essa chave é paralelo, você carckeou
<AlexandreMBM> crackeou, não é original
<nuno_nunes> nao crackei nada
<nuno_nunes> eu liguei para a microsoft para ativar :p
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, ah, certo
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, OK
<nuno_nunes> mas a chave tinha um limite de ativações
<Gabriel__> comé qe eu vou copiar e colar isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, por que?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, pode abrir o arquivo com o Bloco de Notas
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ou outro editor de texto
<Gabriel__> a sim
<Gabriel__> desculpem-me minha ignorancia
<Gabriel__> todo esse conhecimento de voces, voces tem algum curso na área de ti ou é conhecimento auto de data mesmo?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, eu cheguei a cursar algo; mas essas coisas que temos conversados vem do uso
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, melhor referência que encontrei: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/patricka/archive/2010/03/18/where-should-i-store-my-data-and-configuration-files-if-i-target-multiple-os-versions.aspx
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho curso de informatica
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu abandonei um
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, tem muita gente autodidata, especialmente com tecnologias abertas
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um curso de técnico de gas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Gabriel__> Eu estou cursando técnico em informática
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, o conhecimento está muito acessível na Internet hoje, especialmente com a cultura do software livre
<Gabriel__> mais essas coisas realmente é só com o uso mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, na Internet de antigamente as coisas eram mais mesquinhas, na base dos "sites de segredos"
<nuno_nunes> eu ja uso linux desde 2002 / 2013
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu também, coincidentemente, e ainda usei a palavra antigamente
<Gabriel__> Alexandre eu colei o texto
<Gabriel__> e agora?
<nuno_nunes> e eu uso windows desde 1997
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, 2002 ainda era velho
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Gabriel__> clico em paste?
<nuno_nunes> quem e que era velho :D
<nuno_nunes> eu???
<Gabriel__> eu cliquei... E agora?
<Gabriel__> quer que eu lhe mande os dados?
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu tive o primeiro contato com computador entre 2000 e 2002; não lembro
<nuno_nunes> eu usei computador desde dos meus 11 anos :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, o link do paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, quando você cola lá e envia, recebe um link
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, é o link que me permite acessar o que você colou
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, acho que eu já saia da adolescência
<nuno_nunes> o meu primeiro windows foi o 3.11
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 29 anos :D
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Gabriel__> aonde está esse link?
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu vi meu amigo rico usar, e vi o professor da escola mostrar, mas não me lembro de ter passado de uma tela a outra no 3.11
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, no paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, quando você enviar
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, pode copiar o endereço da página resultante
<nuno_nunes> o 3.11 e era complicado :D
<AlexandreMBM> quero dizer que vi o 3.11 mas literalmente nunca fui um usuário dele
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu quase que nunca usaria o 95
<Gabriel__> Cara...não teve endereço de pagina resultante... a url que tá lá é a mesma
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, usei o OSR2 para ser melhor do que o 98
<alvaro> DOS 5.11 tambem era bom :D
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, o dos 6 era o melhor deles todos
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você clicou o botão "Paste!"
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ele envia os dados para o site
<alvaro> 6 já tinha o Windows
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, a página resultante... você me dar o endereço
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, eu consegui ter a instalacao desse dos no pc :D
<alvaro> nuno, já gravaste arquivo em fita k7?
<nuno_nunes> nao :D
<alvaro> era duro
<nuno_nunes> essa fase passou ao lado :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, nada?
<Gabriel__> cara não tem pagina resultante
<alvaro> fitas k7 de 60 minutos rsrsrsrsrsrs
<nuno_nunes> eu usei msdos, windows 3.11, windows 95, windows 98, windows millenium, windows nt, windows 2000, windows xp, windows 2003, windows vista, windows 7 e windows 8 e 8.1
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, o que acontece quando você clica "Paste!"
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ?
<Gabriel__> nada
<nuno_nunes> millenium e o vista e o 8 foram maus :S
<Gabriel__> a pagina carrega
<alvaro> Vista o pior de todos
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, uma curiosidade que eu sempre tive, apesar de ter feito um programa em BASIC:
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, o que vocês faziam só com o DOS?
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, o millenium tambem
<Gabriel__> e o texto q copiei tá da mesma forma e a url é a mesma paste.ubuntu.com
<nuno_nunes> o dos tinha muita coisa
<alvaro> consegui torrar um pc com o Vista :(
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, por favor, liste aí
<nuno_nunes> jogos, trabalhos
<nuno_nunes> e notepad
<nuno_nunes> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, mas após colar, você clicou o botão "Paste!" e ele enviou algo?
<alvaro> notepad era bala
<nuno_nunes> um editor de texto todo azul
<nuno_nunes> :p
<alvaro> sem contar que era um sistema bem leve
<nuno_nunes> leve
<Gabriel__> sim
<nuno_nunes> com 8 mb de ram na altura da para tudo
<alvaro> em relação a hoje em dia
<alvaro> exato
<nuno_nunes> agora 4 gb de ram já é pouco
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Gabriel__> quando eu clico em paste simplismente a pagina recarrega mais nada muda
<alvaro> tinha uma tecla "turbo" no pc que usava?
<nuno_nunes> o dos desapareceu quando o windows passou a windows 2000
<alvaro> realmente aquivo funcionava
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você tem de preencher o campo "Poster", se não não funciona
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, deve mudar para algo assim:
<nuno_nunes> os pcs antigos antes todos tinham esse botao
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7507688/
<Gabriel__> mais oque eu preenmais oque eu preencho no poster
<alvaro> no XP existiu um Psedo-DOS
<Gabriel__> ?
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, eu cheguei a usar um pentium 233 mmx com portas usb e caixa atx
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, esse dos ja nao dava para nada
<nuno_nunes> quem quiser correr jogos do dos tem que correr o dosbox :D
<alvaro> eu encarei um 286
<nuno_nunes> eu andei num 486 :D
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, desistiu?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, você está demorando...
<alvaro> aqueles disketes gigantes eram foda
<alvaro> 1.2 megas
<Gabriel__> naum
<Gabriel__> me desculpa a demora
<nuno_nunes> eu so usei disketes das pequenas :D
<nuno_nunes> de 1.44 mb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> sou mais velhinho rsrsrsrsrs
<nuno_nunes> e jogar doom
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> que idade tens :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Gabriel__> oque eu preencho em poster?
<alvaro> 37
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 29 :D
<nuno_nunes> :p
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, seu nome, qualquer coisa
<alvaro> 8 a menos
<Gabriel__> ah.. sim achei que fosse algo em especifico
<nuno_nunes> a minha ex tem 40
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Gabriel__> Alexandre.. Agora foi
<Gabriel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7507699/
<alvaro> :O
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, o que foi :d
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Gabriel__> Alexandre: deu certo?
<alvaro> gostas das experientes :D
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, a minha namorada actual tem 22 anos :D
<alvaro> bela troca
<alvaro> :D
<nuno_nunes> a minha ex era holandesa / portuguesa
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, por favor, veja se os demais arquivos de log diferem muito desse
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, a minha namorada tem um problema mas eu não a deixo por nada
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> "problema"??????
<nuno_nunes> ya
<alvaro> tipo?
<nuno_nunes> teve um ataque de menigite aos 8 meses de vida
<nuno_nunes> e ficou com parelsia celebral
<Gabriel__> mais se diferem em que sentido?
<alvaro> triste viu :(
<nuno_nunes> e esta numa cadeira de rodas
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, tiver como me mandar tudo, faça-o
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, eu nao me importo
<alvaro> e não deves se importar mesmo
<alvaro> mas ela tem pĺena conciencia dos atos ?
<nuno_nunes> pois eu faço tudo por ela
<nuno_nunes> :)
<alvaro> boa sorte, que Deus  abençoe o casal
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, tens que mudar de linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a brincar
<Gabriel__> mandar fazendo esse mesmo procedimento?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, pode ser
<Gabriel__> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, ou zipar e colocar em um drive virtual que você tenha
<Gabriel__> Uma pergunta.. Oque aconteceu com o log 1?
<Gabriel__> Log 2:
<Gabriel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7507729/
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-24
<Gabriel__> Log3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7507731/
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, eu não sei; suspeito que seja log de um tentativa de boot, e não da instalação que deu errado. por isso peço os outros
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, tente eliminar dispositivos USB que sejam desnecessários
<Gabriel__> Log 4
<Gabriel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7507735/
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, que tamanho tem o disco virtual?
<Gabriel__> Alexandre não é pra eu terminar de mandar os logs?
<Gabriel__> já teve vezes que tentei instalar o ubuntu e não tinha nenhum dispositivo usb e sempre deu esse erro
<Gabriel__> o disco virtual é de 50 gb
<Gabriel__> memória é 1 gb
<Gabriel__> disco dinamicamente alocado
<Gabriel__> memoria de vido 32
<Gabriel__> video*
<Gabriel__> continuo mandando os logs ou não?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, quanto mais informação melhor, mesmo que eu não tenha todo o domínio para interpretá-las
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, outras pessoas no canal podem se interessar em analisar
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, esses logs não tem muito detalhe, mas é melhor com eles do que sem
<Gabriel__> certo
<Gabriel__> irei terminar de mandar os logs mais até agora voce não tem nenhuma suspeita?
<Gabriel__> os logs não te disseram nada por enquanto?
<Gabriel__> Log 5
<Gabriel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7507757/
<Gabriel__> cara eu me esqueci.. pode ter logs entre estes 10 principalmente os mais antigos que podem ser do mint
<Gabriel__> porque eu instalei ele já que não estava conseguindo instalar o ubuntu
<Gabriel__> acho que desse 5 até o 10 possivelmente são todos do mint porque eu desinstalei ele tb pois exclui ovb por várias vezes
<Gabriel__> AlexandreMBM?
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, vou olhar as últimas
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, eles comunicam erros
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, mas eu não sei interpretá-los
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, guarde-os
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, procure quem saiba
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, deveres me chamam
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, os logs são importantes
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, provavelmente chave
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, desculpe-me não fazer mais
<Gabriel__> Ok obrigado!! Muito o brigado.
<AlexandreMBM> Gabriel__, guarde os links
<Gabriel__> Ok vou guardá los... Mais valeu ae pela força!
<claudio-tux> boa noite pessoal!
<claudio-tux> s'o uma coisa a dizer...
<claudio-tux> O Ubuntu 14.04, ta VOANDO!!!
<claudio-tux> show!!!
<astroo-> ola ainda bem
<claudio-tux> pra quem migrou para outros sabores, recomendo rever seus conceitos
<claudio-tux> voltar e dar uma nova chance a canonical
<claudio-tux> ela botou pra f*
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui conseguiu dualboot com o windows 8.1 com uefi?
<claudio-tux> quero deixar o grub como gerenciador de boot, usando o ubuntu como sistema padr~ao
<KurtKraut> claudio-tux, Tive a mesma dificuldade mas desisti, tô com o Win8 não bootável no HD e não me indignei a ver o assunto de novo porque até hoje não fez falta :P
<claudio-tux> o chato 'e ter que ficar ligado e pressionar F9 e escolher o ubuntu
<claudio-tux> muito chato
<claudio-tux> quero ele automatico
<claudio-tux> ja pesquisei no google, mas ate agora nada surtiu efeito
<KurtKraut> claudio-tux, Aqui do jeito que instalei (e não lembro bem como fiz) ele boota direto no Linux. Basta ligar.
<claudio-tux> tu tem alguma fonte pra eu pesquisar?
<claudio-tux> queria um tuto que funcione
<KurtKraut> claudio-tux, nops; Comprei notebook novo, veio com Win8, fui tentando instalar por tentativa e erro até que consegui.
<claudio-tux> to ligado
<Hug0x> eaí
<astroo-> ola
<Hug0x> Tudo bom irmão?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Hug0x> Tudo
<Hug0x> Cara sou novo com o ubuntu
<Hug0x> instalei ele semana passada no meu oc
<Hug0x> pc
<Hug0x> será q tem alguns vídeos aí ensinando um "básico" sobre ele
<astroo-> no youtube tem
<Hug0x> Tem uns lá que tão meio incompleto pois não tem continuação
<Hug0x> tem algum q vc sabe
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> aqui da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Hug0x> vc tbm usa o ubuntu
<Hug0x> ?
<astroo-> nao uso linux, so tenho 1 projeto gratis que inclui linux
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> Bom dia a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém pode me indicar como gerenciar serviços com simplicidade via shell? Uso Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS.
<AlexandreMBM> Uso o comando service, mas não sei como listar todos os serviços em execução, por exemplo.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu também quero conhecer sobre os variados serviços que posso encontrar no sistema.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, oi
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que achei o que ler:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Gerenciando-servicos-de-sistemas-Linux
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Fedora-Gerenciando-Servicos
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<AlexandreMBM> http://pajeonline.blogspot.com.br/2009/07/ativando-e-desativando-servicos-no.html
<AlexandreMBM> adorilson, está aí?
<Edubala_rj> Bom dia
<Edubala_rj> gostaria de tirar uma dúvida.
<mirqui> fala :)
<Edubala_rj> eu uso a versão LTS 12.04, no site diz que está liberada a 14.04 LTS também, minha configuração está para baixar apenas versões LTS , por que o próprio sistema ainda não me ofereceu a atualização? Seria porque não houve algum tipo de lançamento oficial?
<mirqui> acho pq a lts exspira em 2017
<mirqui> por isso não te ofereceram o update
<mirqui> só as atualizações normais
<Edubala_rj> então essa versão 14.04 também é LTS  e já está estabilizada? se eu quiser baixá-la devo fazer apenas pelo CD?
<mirqui> ai eu não sei , é contigo ,
<mirqui> ví num site que
<mirqui> as pessoas deveriam deixar daqui a uns 2 meses
<mirqui> para depurar todos os bugs
<mirqui> mas é estável , eu estou usando
<mirqui> mas eu uso só para acessar a internet , não sei para que vc usa o pc
<mirqui> ai é vc que sabe
<Edubala_rj> é mesmo, quando saiu a 12.10 eu caí na besteira de instalar, e meu micro virou uma M, muitos bugs e tal, daí regredi para 12.04 e estou esperando a próxima LTS sair, mas achei que viria automatica ...
<Edubala_rj> eu uso o micro para internet e tarefas básicas como trabalhos de faculdade e etc
<mirqui> a 14.02 é boa , só não consegui rodar o google earth
<mirqui> de resto tudo funciona
<Edubala_rj> engraçado que no site oficial quando fui ver as versões , sem clicar no banner da 14.04, indo em "obter aqui" a última versão é a 13.10 ...
<mirqui> esta é a salamander
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, veja nas configurações do Gerenciador de Atualizações
<AlexandreMBM> "minha configuração está para baixar apenas versões LTS"
<AlexandreMBM> ah! OK
<mirqui> não , eu peguei o live cd
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, falou comigo?
<mirqui> a 14.02 é lts tbm
<Edubala_rj> mirqui, valeu pelas dicas, muito obrigado e bom dia!
<mirqui> ahaha desculpa , estou falando com o edubala
<Edubala_rj> até logo pessoal.
<mirqui> bom dia ;)
<Edubala_rj> :)
<Edubala_rj> quit
<Edubala_rj> rsrsrsr
<Edubala_rj> usava irc antigamente,mas pela web é a primeira vez
<Edubala_rj> vou no X mesmo
<acgalvao> bom dia,   ao tentar atualizar meu ubutu 14.04  deu a segunte mensagem:
<acgalvao> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-pt_PT
<acgalvao> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-en
<acgalvao> Baixados 862 kB em 53s (16,2 kB/s)
<acgalvao> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<acgalvao> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubu
<acgalvao> como resolver isso?
<mirqui> reverte a instalação , não sei pq ele duplicou os arquivos
<acgalvao> como reverto?
<acgalvao> mirqui, como reverto
<mirqui> ahaha ai não sei , procura o subzero ou o hggdf , eles são avançados em linux
<acgalvao> ok
<acgalvao> obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> adorilson, quando perceber esta, olhe as mensagens privadas
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, se o seu 12.04 é 32 bits, saiba que o 14.04 é só 64 bits
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, então não teria a atualização
<mirqui> não , eu tenho o 14.02
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, não, estou enganado
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<mirqui> é ubuntu14.04 , eu ví aqui
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, eu me enganei; esquece o que eu falei
<mirqui> só atualiza os packs , não o sistema todo
<mirqui> vc tem o 12.04 ?
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, sim, é o que eu uso
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, não vou mudar tão cedo
<mirqui> ele atuaalisou no meu sistema do 12.04 para o 14 pq eu baixei em um live cd
<mirqui> pulei a 13.04
<jalmeida> Pessoal, bom dia, é possível gerar uma imagem (para rodar no virtualbox por exemplo) do ubuntu que tenho gravado na minha máquina no disco rígido?
<corrosiontears> Bom dia, amigos ubunteiros! Faz tanto tempo que não uso IRC que nem sei se lembro ainda
<josecarlos> ola
<josecarlos> alguem na sala
<josecarlos> ´tenho um asus 1101HA
<josecarlos> preciso instalar o linux
<josecarlos> onde eu consigo na versão em portugues brasil
<josecarlos> john  iam brazil not  speak english
<elcharuto> boa tarde pessoal
<mint-buddha> Qual e Sr. AldoRaine viu as Tias de hoje?
<guejo> boa noite alguem sabe me dizer como faço pro ubuntu dar boot direto
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<LACabeza> aew
<astroo-> ola
<LACabeza> eu alterei o grupo de um diretório com o comando chgrp
<LACabeza> e agora a net ta falando pra usar "chmod g+s dir" nele
<LACabeza> alguém sabe o que é o 's' no "g+s" ali?
<LACabeza> eu só conhecia o r,w e x
<KurtKraut> LACabeza, http://www.library.yale.edu/wsg/docs/permissions/sgid.htm
<KurtKraut> LACabeza, aqui é mais sucinto: http://www.uniriotec.br/~morganna/guia/chmod.html
<LACabeza> ah valeu
<LACabeza> demoro
<omelete> é sgid
<omelete> nem lembro o nome disso hehe
<vS0uz4> opa! boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<vS0uz4> ola astroo-
<vS0uz4> estou muito tentado a instalar o ubuntu em meu notebook
<vS0uz4> um dell inspiron com 2GB de ram no qual farei upgrade para 8 GB.
<astroo-> o ultimo pessoal que vi a falar aqui esta a gostar muito da ultima versao
<vS0uz4> é um Dell Inspiron N4030, terei problemas com suporte aos periféricos? será?
<astroo-> da o hardware que tem
<vS0uz4> wifi, bluetooth, som, video e etc?
<vS0uz4> ok deixa eu pegar aqui!
<astroo-> chips ram
<vS0uz4> tem algum comando em linux que eu possa pegar a listagem de hardwarers? através do boot por pendrive?
<KurtKraut> vS0uz4, lshw
<vS0uz4> KurtKraut: valew
<vS0uz4> meu processador é core i3 qual distro melhor instalar a 32bits? ou a 64bits?
<vS0uz4> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vS0uz4> ou
<vS0uz4> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<vS0uz4> levando em consideração meu processador ser um intel i3 melhor a versão 64bits né?
<KurtKraut> vS0uz4, sim
<vS0uz4> vlw KurtKraut  só tirando uma dúvida mesmo quanto a isso!
<vS0uz4> pessoal, vocês já montaram alguma vez a instalação do ubuntu em um pen drive estando no windows?
<vS0uz4> se sim qual sw voce indicariam?
<rssolivei> sim, unetbootin
<KurtKraut> vS0uz4, unetbootin
<vS0uz4> vlw galera!
<vS0uz4> baixando!
<astroo-> ok
<tracker> Alguém sabe me dizer se é possível instalar o SAP Business ONE no UBUNTU?
<tracker> Dei uma googlada mas tem muita informação desencontrada
<tracker> Cheguei a instalar no Wine mas dá uns erros de DLL
<tracker> Dai eu registro as DLL na unha mas mesmo assim não roda
<LACabeza> hmm, tracker, nem sei te ajudar
<LACabeza> mas tem aquele programa "PlayOnLinux"
<vS0uz4> ja pensou em utilizar uma vm?
<LACabeza> ele faz uma interface pro wine
<LACabeza> mts dos jogos que davam problemas quando eu tentava instalar diretamente no wine não apareciam quando eu tentava pelo PlayOnLinux
<LACabeza> se for só isso, "integrar", eu recomendo uma VM
<tracker> A ideia de rodar numa VM é que não vai resolver o Problema... porque vamos continuar usando WINDOWS
<LACabeza> sim, mas o windows ficará num "arquivo", de forma que vc pode fazer backups, snapshots e etc
<LACabeza> com isso, vc se livra da necessidade periódica de ter que formatar a máquina windows
<tracker> E como fica a questão LEGAL... sobre as licenças.... ??? Mesmo numa VM vou ter que ter licenças?
<tracker> Não quero Windows... NUNCA MAIS.... é um lixo
<LACabeza> bem, então tenta instalar usando o playonlinux, como eu disse
<tracker> To tentando de tudo pra nunca mais precisar dele... EU mesmo já uso Linux a algum tempo e NUNCA MAIS TIVE PROBLEMAS
<tracker> Certo vou tentar...
<vS0uz4> mais tracker você não terá de ter a licença do software de qualquer jeito?
<vS0uz4> como não foi feito para rodar no linux, pode ser que apresente alguns problemas.
<LACabeza> no playonlinux já vem com um monte de "templates" de "instale facil tal programa"
<LACabeza> eu olhei aqui, não tem o sap
<tracker> Perai deixa eu entender...
<vS0uz4> pessoal, algum de vocês já se depararam com problemas no windows quanto ao HD perder a partição ntfs e virar raw?
<LACabeza> mas dá pra vc instalar "manualmente" outros programas não listados
<vS0uz4> isso pode ser defeito do hd ou algum problema no windows?
<xGrind> tracker, qual a duvida?
<tracker> Situação 1 - Eu us linux em casa for free...
<tracker> Situação 2 - Posso usar linux na empresa em todas as estações for free?
<tracker> (de graça?)
<xGrind> pode. só o suporte é pago, se quiser
<LACabeza> vS0uz4, vai ver o hd só não está montado, me chama no off pq acho que o problema é off topic
<vS0uz4> ok!
<KurtKraut> tracker, faz quanto tempo que você está usando Linux?
<tracker> A questão é a seguinte....
<tracker> SE eu conseguir fazer a máquina logar no domínio e rodar SAP eu vou virar DEUS... rsrsrs
<xGrind> ai ja é diferente
<xGrind> se o programa for feito especifico pra windows, como no caso dos ERPs, muito dificil de fazer rodar no linux. mesmo usando wine
<tracker> É disso que eu tinha medo
<vS0uz4> xGrind: é isso que eu falei pra ele
<tracker> Mas ainda tenho fé em descobrir como a coisa funciona direito pra tentar dar um "jeitinho"
<vS0uz4> e mesmo que rode, ele nunca vai ter 100% de certeza se algum problema ocorrer se é do sw ou por conta de estar rodando no linux
<xGrind> vS0uz4, cara eu odeio tanto a microsoft kk
<vS0uz4> xGrind: eu tmb!]
<KurtKraut> Mais que isso, o problema é o SAP: o SAP cria defeitos de propósito para impedir que as pessoas instalei e usem por conta própria e sejam obrigadas a contratar a consultoria SAP.
<vS0uz4> só uso porque infelizmente no trampo usam, e tem ferramentas que não consigo pra linux!
<tracker> Afinal, já consegui tanta coisa incrível no Linux que isso parece ridículo...
<vS0uz4> fora isso, senão fosse isso, eu ja tinha migrado tudo pra linux ou osx
<tracker> Cara... concordo sobre a consultoria SAP
<KurtKraut> Existe uma certificação de SAP chamada 'Basis', custa ~R$13k para você cursar e obter o diploma e a função desse profissional é apenas instalar o SAP. Ele não configura, ele não modifica, apenas instala os 20 DVDs.
<xGrind> minha amiga tem o windows 8 no note, e estava com o office q veio la, mas nao é ativado. passou o tempo e nao da pra usar mais, e nao tem como instalar o office 2010,pq o .NET eu acho é mais atualizado no win 8 .
<xGrind> vai vendo q frescura.
<vS0uz4> xGrind: win8 não foi bem aceito, muita gente fazendo downgrade. aquilo e uma bosta!
<tracker> Todas as Certificações DIGITAIS para BANCO não todas no Windows 8
<tracker> E digo mais.... uma BOSTA!
<tracker> kkkkkkkkk
<tracker> Olha ISSO... Outro dia... estava tudo bem... tinha feito MP em todos os computadores... e DO NADA.... uns 5 deram pau tudo a mesmo tempo....
<tracker> As máquinas deram pau por causa de uma ATUALIZAÇÂ CRITICA do SISTEMA
<tracker> O Proprio windows se Sabota
<xGrind> voces q manjam ae de certificaçoes. aquela de hardware da CISCO tem qnto tempo de validade?
<tracker> Nem precisa de virus
<tracker> kkkkkkkkk
<tracker> se não me engano TODAS são de 1 ano
<vS0uz4> tracker: o windows em sí, já é uma sabotagem. hahahha
<xGrind> credo kk. tipo, ganhamos essa certificação na faculdade e tivemos q fazer prova e tal. mas pra quem paga é ruim. validade de 1 ano só =x
<vS0uz4> e ai galera, vocês são de onde?
<tracker> SP
<vS0uz4> eu sou do RJ - Rio de Janeiro.
<vS0uz4> tracker: SP aonde?
<tracker> SP - Embu das Artes
<vS0uz4> ah blz!
<tracker> Meu chefe me perguntou outro dia.... Poxa... Nossas máquinas não eram lerdas assim... e foram feitas para windows... Porque estão lentas?
<vS0uz4> dai só conheço, Osasco, Pirituba, Sorocaba e Capital.
<vS0uz4> tracker: respondeu o que?
<tracker> Resposta: Simples.... o Windows CRESCE todo DIA... Quando você comprou ele era de um jeito... HOJE é 10X maior...
<tracker> Uma instalação COMPLETA LINUX com tudo o que quiser dá uns 8GB...
<tracker> O *GB com coisa pra Baralho
<tracker> O windows começa com 10 e depois vai para 30
<xGrind> windows fica cheio de dll duplicada, desfragmenta, tem o antivirus pesando . linux nao tem isso =)
<vS0uz4> hahaha boa xGrind
<tracker> Se fosse so iso
<vS0uz4> sem falar que a grande maioria dos programas pra windows, a cada atualização, a cada remodelagem, versão nova, sempre implementam novidades e veem mais pesados.
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<xGrind> mas tb depende da maquina. por ex, tenho o xubuntu 14.04 e windows 7 home basic aki. ambos rodando de boa
<tracker> E toda atualização vem com BUGs novos pra você não ficar entediado
<xGrind> se por o Ubuntu, fica muito lento, por causa do Unity
<tracker> Cara... usa o Gnome-shell e tenha uma vida tranquila
<xGrind> tb é pesado
<tracker> apt-get install gnome-shell
<tracker> NADA
<tracker> Ou se quiser apelar Lubuntu
<xGrind> gnome 2 q era leve e estavel.
<tracker> ou Xubuntu
<xGrind> uso xubuntu
<vS0uz4> xubuntu???
<tracker> Tenho o Lubuntu rodando num 266 com 256 de ram
<tracker> PII
<vS0uz4> não acompanheir a evolução do ubuntu, o que seria o xubuntu?
<tracker> Linux é VIDA!
<vS0uz4> acompanheir até o kubuntu
<xGrind> Ubuntu + Xfce
<xGrind> faz anos q existe hein kk
<vS0uz4> ah! Xfce é levinho!
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<vS0uz4> xGrind: devido ao meu trabalho, o mundo linux ficou um pouco distante.
<tracker> Ai é que tá....
<vS0uz4> mexo no trampo, mas é mais em servidores, só linha de comando, serviços e etc.
<xGrind> no manjaro é ainda mais leve. aquilo voa, mas nao consegui configurar repositorio kk
<tracker> Eu quero achar um jeito de rodar o SAP no Ubuntu e pronto.. Até o servidor eu troco
<tracker> Trocar o Servidor é o menor dos problemas...
<tracker> Preciso RODAR SAP
<vS0uz4> hahha
<tracker> Vi na NET que tem empresas que FAZER o SAP para linux
<tracker> Ou seja
<tracker> ELE RODA no LINUX
<tracker> Quero saber COMO DIABOS fazem isso
<xGrind> desenvolvem para rodar nativo no linux. e não para windows, rodando via wine.
<vS0uz4> vai ver a solução deles é bem simples!
<vS0uz4> vmware
<vS0uz4> hahahaa
<vS0uz4> roda no linux, mais dentro de uma vm
<vS0uz4> hahaha
<AlexandreMBM> tracker, qual é o uso que você faz desse 266
<AlexandreMBM> tracker, 266 o que?
<tracker> Cara VMWARE com WINDOWS é atestado de Incapacidade....
<xGrind> http://br.redhat.com/products/enterprise-linux/for-sap/
<xGrind> aí. a Red Hat tem
<tracker> oO
<tracker> OPA
<vS0uz4> viu! só migrar todas as maquinas para red hat
<vS0uz4> hehehehee
<vS0uz4> hehehehhee
<tracker> Tá mas vou PAGAR por isso
<tracker> Quero fazer no velho estilo "se vira"
<tracker> Se não ROLAR de jeito nenhum... Vou migrar
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<vS0uz4> Red Hat é top né? Mais é pago! ahahaha
<xGrind> suse tb deve ter
<tracker> Dai tenho um Mini escritório em casa e lá tenho essa aqui que to usando agora... P5 Quad 3.0 8Gb RAm
<vS0uz4> deve não!
<vS0uz4> tem
<vS0uz4> https://www.suse.com/products/sles-for-sap/
<vS0uz4> 60 dias free trial!
<vS0uz4> tracker: testa ai!
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<tracker> Opa ... Já tenho Novas esperÇancas para SEGUNDA
<tracker> PLAY on LINUX
<xGrind> http://www.mundolunga.com/2008/10/instalando-e-configurando-o-sapgui-ou.html
<tracker> E esses dois linqs
<tracker> 3 links... :D
<vS0uz4> tracker:  ja viu esse video?
<vS0uz4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3vPpxxrkLo
<vS0uz4> tracker: é o SAP ERP que voce esta usando?
<tracker> hummmm Perai que vou assistir agora
<tracker> SAP B1
<vS0uz4> olha só da própria empresa do SAP um tutorial para debian
<vS0uz4> http://www.sdn.sap.com/irj/scn/go/portal/prtroot/docs/library/uuid/4b5f23d3-0901-0010-19b6-d2e98d5586fb?QuickLink=index&overridelayout=true&5003637323971
<tracker> Cara... Agora sim....
<tracker> SHOW.... Pena que não tem pra Ubuntu que um Debian LIKE
<vS0uz4> ubuntu e debian bem parecidos não???
<tracker> O Ubuntu herdou muito do Debian....
<tracker> Por isso é chamado de Debianlike
<tracker> Debian like... COMO se fosse Debian
<vS0uz4> creio que não tenha problemas em portar uma ou outra coisa, só ajustes1
<tracker> Vou tentar tudo... se eu conseguir pago um churrasco
<tracker> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tracker> Afinal vou virar DEUS...
<vS0uz4> vim do slackware, muitos anos no slackware, depois um breve passagem no debian, e acabei adotando o ubuntu.
<tracker> Não vou mais ter problema com usuário instalando Merda nas máquinas... VIRUS... SPYWARE
<vS0uz4> antes do slackware cheguei a usar o redhat e o conectiva, bem nos primórdios.
<tracker> PERAI... deixa ver se eu entendi.... o SAP GUI é capaz de conservar com o Servidor SAP B1 da minha empresa???
<vS0uz4> acho que sim!
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<tracker> Cara.... Se eu conseguir fazer rodar ..... to feito...
<tracker> Acabou o pesadelo
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<tracker> Adeus WINDOWS...
<vS0uz4> Ruindows
<tracker> Vou ter o prazer de meter fogo em todas as caixas e licenças...
<tracker> Depois de mijar nelas na frente do chefe
<tracker> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tracker> Meu chefe me pediu um mapa da Rede com todos os dispositivos ativos....
<tracker> ZENMAP
<tracker> Joguei para scanear a rede.... EXEMPLO... "192.168.0.0/24" <- Quando se coloca dessa forma ele rastrei tudo o que tiver narede
<tracker> Apareceu até os celulares do pessoal da empresa pendurado nos WI-FI
<tracker> O Cara ficou macho!
<tracker> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vS0uz4> haha
<vS0uz4> ai galera!
<vS0uz4> no UneBootin
<vS0uz4> seleciono a distro ubuntu.
<vS0uz4> baixei a iso ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64
<vS0uz4> seleciono o que ao lado da distro?
<vS0uz4> netinstallx64, hdmediax64, livex64?
<tracker> UneBootin??? Não conhecia essa...
<vS0uz4> uNetBootin
<tracker> EU escolheria HD MEDIA X64
<vS0uz4> pq?
<tracker> HD - HARD DISK
<vS0uz4> para colocar num pendrive?
<vS0uz4> isso consumiria quando do pendrive?
<tracker> LIVEX64
<tracker> Para PEN use o LIVE
<vS0uz4> a tá!
<vS0uz4> sempre o live né?
<tracker> Pra Pen sim
<vS0uz4> é que estou montando um pendrive para instalar o ubuntu no notebook entendeu?
<vS0uz4> nesse caso seria o live mesmo?
<tracker> Cara... é mais simples ainda
<vS0uz4> diga!
<tracker> O Proprio Ubuntu já tem Criador de Disco
<vS0uz4> estou no windows veio!
<tracker> (meus pesames
<vS0uz4> montando o pendrive de instalação do ubuntu para meu notebook
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<tracker> Baixe o LILIBOOT
<vS0uz4> liliboot?
<tracker> LINUX LIVE BOOT
<tracker> LILIBOOT
<tracker> 9 mega
<vS0uz4> disseram que o UNETBootin era bom!
<tracker> Instalação 100% a base de enter
<vS0uz4> ah mais queria a instalação oficial do ubuntu!
<vS0uz4> hehee
<tracker> Ele verifica a integridade da imagem antes de instalar... é Muito bom
<vS0uz4> esse ai vou ter que baixar tudo da internet, vai demorar muito!
<tracker> Cara o LILIBOOT tem 9 mega
<tracker> 9 mega bytes... é rápido
<tracker> Perai
<vS0uz4> não veio tu nao entendeu1
<vS0uz4> pra eu instalar o ubuntu em um notebook
<tracker> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<vS0uz4> estou criando o iso do ubuntu no pendrive, vou dar boot no notebook pelo pendrive e instalar o ubuntu nele
<vS0uz4> o liliboot é leve e só tem 9 megas, blz
<tracker> É um programa PARA WINDOWS que criar discos de BOOT USB para INSTALAR LINUX
<vS0uz4> mais para eu instalar o ubuntu no notebook a partir dele vai ser foda1
<tracker> Nada
<tracker> Ridiculo de fácil
<vS0uz4> nao veio
<tracker> Te ajudo agora On-line
<vS0uz4> tu nao entendeu
<tracker> Explica
<vS0uz4> nao to falando quando a facilidade de instalar
<vS0uz4> se só tem 9mb
<vS0uz4> creio que ele irá baixar tudo que necessário do ubuntu da internet
<tracker> Pera
<vS0uz4> e isso que quero evitar, download na instalação, entende?
<tracker> VOCÊ TEM A IMAGEM do LINUX?
<vS0uz4> sim!
<vS0uz4> ubuntu ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<vS0uz4> 987mb
<vS0uz4> so quero jogar ela pra dentro do notebook a partir do windows
<tracker> Se você tiver a imagem na Mão... BASTA BAIXAR O LILIBOOT que ele vai criar um USB de boot Usando a SUA IMAGEM...
<tracker> E no USB você instala o LINUX sem precisar de Insternet
<vS0uz4> ai me passaram esse UNetBootin para fazer isso!
<tracker> O LILIBOOT é bom melhor na minha Humilde opinião
<tracker> 3 Cliques e pronto
<vS0uz4> baixo daonde?
<tracker> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<tracker> O Botão logo de cara...
<tracker> Download
<tracker> :D
<vS0uz4> vou testar
<tracker> Ok... aguardo pra gente fazer juntos
<tracker> Vai ver que é mamão
<vS0uz4> ainda tenho que dar um lshw para ver se o hardware do meu notebook não vai me dar trabalho.
<tracker> Cara... nÂO PRECISA
<tracker> O LILIBOOT cria um USB que te permite entrar no modo LIVE pra ver se tudo está ok e depois você pode instalar dali mesmo
<tracker> Já vem até um ícone na área de trabalho
<vS0uz4> instalei ele já!
<tracker> Abra-ooooo
<vS0uz4> selecionei o pendrive
<tracker> :D
<tracker> Para
<tracker> 1 - Escolha a IMAGEM
<tracker> 2 - escolha O DESTINO - CD ou PEN
<tracker> 3 - Faça o Dimensionamento do espaço do PEN no modo LIVE... (Recomendo deixar pelo menos 2GB para o Sistema... ) O resto do espaço ficará disponível para uso livre
<tracker> 4 - Não selecione NADA
<tracker> 5 - Clique no Raio
<tracker> Dúvidas?
<vS0uz4> este linux nao esta na lista de compatibilidade
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<tracker> Tudo bem
<vS0uz4> ubuntu 14.04
<tracker> Eu instalei com a compatibilidade que ele sugeriu
<tracker> 13.04
<vS0uz4> sim
<vS0uz4> passo quarto desmarco tudo?
<tracker> SIM
<tracker> DESMARQUE TUDO
<tracker> A opção ESCONDER ARQUIVOS as vezes BUGA
<vS0uz4> opa redimensionar denovo, aumentou o espaço!
<tracker> ^^
<tracker> De quanto é o SEU PEN?
<vS0uz4> 4gB
<tracker> Deixe a SETA NO MEIO
<tracker> 2Gb pra cá.... 2gb pra lá....
<tracker> ^^
<vS0uz4> deixei sobrando apenas 256mb
<vS0uz4> não vou precisar mais que isso
<tracker> Deixe no meio
<vS0uz4> só pra se caso usar para criar um texto e tal.
<tracker> O Resto ele também usa como SWAP
<vS0uz4> vou usar depois um de 8gb
<vS0uz4> entao era melhor estar no meio1
<vS0uz4> só agora que avisa?
<vS0uz4> hahaha
<vS0uz4> agora ele ja foi!
<tracker> Pois é... eu avisei
<tracker> Duas vezes... hahah
<vS0uz4> ficou apenas 256mb
<vS0uz4> ehehhee
<tracker> Bom...
<tracker> Vamos tentar assim mesmo
<tracker> Se não rolar... repita o processo e deixe 2gb pra cada
<tracker> Avise quando terminar
<vS0uz4> nada!
<vS0uz4> ta zerada a máquina!
<vS0uz4> formatei ontem! fiz upgrade!
<vS0uz4> 16GB de ram
<vS0uz4> hehehehe
<vS0uz4> criando arquivo para persistencia!
<vS0uz4> 2.594 mb
<vS0uz4> pendrive montado
<vS0uz4> vamos ver se boota o notebook agora1
<vS0uz4> tracker: ta por ai?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém pode mostrar screenshots do gerenciador de janelas "padrão Debian" mais moderno?
<AlexandreMBM> O Ubuntu propõe o Unity por padrão. O Debian propõe o que?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não quero instalar cada release para saber.
<AlexandreMBM> Onde eu vejo a seleção do software de um release Debian?
<AlexandreMBM> https://www.debian.org/releases/wheezy/i386/release-notes/index.pt-br.html
<omelete> AlexandreMBM,  é o do gnome, nautilus
<omelete> parece q vai mudar para o xfce, ñ sei se é vero, e ñ lembro onde vi, ai vai ser o thunar
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, Gnome o que?
<omelete> Alecsandro,  ql é o DE padrão do debian?
<omelete> gnome ou já mudou?
<AlexandreMBM> Gnome 3?
<AlexandreMBM> Gnome Shell?
<omelete> deve ser esse msm
<Ranieri> Boa noite! Instalei a última versão do ubuntu, porém não consigo configurar o tamanho da tela, será que alguém poderia me ajudar? os ícones laterais não aparecem completamente
<Ranieri> eu uso o computador em uma tv
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-25
<omelete> Ranieri,  nas opções de video ñ tem opções?
<Ranieri> tem mais mesmo assim não consigo, uso em uma televisão
<Ranieri> de 32 polegadas
<Ranieri> sou novo em utilizar esse sistema, estou tentando migrar de plataforma para a Linux
<AlexandreMBM> Ranieri, e configuração na TV está descartado?
<Ranieri> tentei pelo controle da tv mais mesmo assim não consegui, é uma panasonic de 32 polegadas
<Ranieri> os ícones laterais estão aparecendo pela metade
<AlexandreMBM> Ranieri, você testou várias opções de vídeo no Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> Ranieri, o outro lado da tela também tem o defeito?
<vS0uz4> fala ai tracker
<vS0uz4> bom vamos lá!
<Ranieri> só consigo ver a metade dos ícone da lateral esquerda
<vS0uz4> eu estava conversando com o LACabeza sobre o caso.
<tracker> Já que conseguiu dar boot pelo o USB e tudo aparentemente está OK
<AlexandreMBM> Ranieri, mas tem como você saber se a falta também existe no outro lado da tela?
<tracker> Clique no Ícone na área de trabalho Instalar Ubuntu
<vS0uz4> estou com um HD de 500GB que eu retirei de um computador/notebook, que estava apresentando problemas, vira e mexe ele sumia a partição ntfs, ela se perdia e virava raw.
<tracker> Jogue no lixo
<Ranieri> sim, não vejo nada em cima, nem no lado direito da tela, só consigo ver metade dos ícones do lado esquerdo da tela,, não aparecem compeltamente
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, Alecsandro https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/kfreebsd-i386/release-notes/ch-whats-new.pt.html#idp365952
<vS0uz4> tracker: jogar no lixo
<vS0uz4> ?
<vS0uz4> perdi meu hd é isso?
<Ariane> Gente como eu faço para baixar o Skype no Ubuntu 14.04 LTs 32 bit?
<tracker> Baratin
<vSouz42> baratin?
<vSouz42> ta louco, sou rico não veio!
<vSouz42> gegegege
<vSouz42> estou do linux neste momento
<AlexandreMBM> tracker, qual é mesmo a versão do sistema?
<tracker> Cara... vamos testar pra ver no que vai dar
<AlexandreMBM> oops, Ranieri (não tracker)
<tracker> :D
<tracker> Clicou no ìcone?
<vSouz42> ok
<Ranieri> :(
<Ranieri> Migrei pro Linux agora tenho que aprender a usar esse sistema, mais preciso de uma ajuda, na verdade muita ajuda
<vS0uz4> tracker já aguardand!
<Ranieri> o que é não tracker?
<Ranieri> bom vou repetir o problema
<AlexandreMBM> Ranieri, qual é a placa de vídeo?
<AlexandreMBM> Ranieri, eu tinha falado com o usuário tracker invés de falar com você
<Ranieri> A785GM-M
<AlexandreMBM> É a placa-mãe. Vale, pois o vídeo é onboard.
<Ranieri> a minha placa é Black Series A785GM-M
<AlexandreMBM> Ranieri, º On Chip (AMD 785G-based with ATI™ Radeon HD4200 graphics )
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1000&CategoryID=1&MenuID=19&LanID=0
<AlexandreMBM> Não sei se é o caso: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/video/2744-dicas-do-ubuntu-instalando-drivers-das-placas-de-video-nvidia-ou-ati.htm
<Ranieri> Alexandre eu já estive nesse site, porém não tem suporte pra Linux
<omelete> tem q istalar o catalyst
<omelete> vc vai ter mais opções de configuração
<Ranieri> eu acho que ele identificou os drivers porque o som da tv está saindo menos os da caixa de som
<Ranieri> eu omelete?
<omelete> Ranieri,  é
<omelete> já usei ati por uns 2/3 anos, tv/monitor
<Ranieri> omelete
<omelete> configurar certo eu tinha q usar o catalyst
<Ranieri> o que devo fazer?
<Ranieri> hum
<Ranieri> preciso baixar isso? Não posso configurar manualmente?
<Ranieri> se tiver que usar comandos do terminal não sei nada
<omelete> via comando é o xrandr, pesquisa ai
<Ranieri> e depois o que faço
<Ranieri> ?
<Ranieri> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192 VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 698mm x 392mm    1920x1080      50.0*+   60.0     59.9     24.0     24.0      1920x1080i     60.1     50.0     60.0      1280x720       60.0     50.0     59.9      1440x576i      50.1      1440x480i      60.1     60.1  
<omelete> Ranieri,  ja tentou o autoajuste da tv?
<Ranieri> já, não vai
<omelete> instala o catalyst então
<Ranieri> pode me passar o link de download?
<Ranieri> por favor
<AlexandreMBM> preciso ir
<tracker> Feito para atender a demanda ATI
<Ranieri> ainda não consigo ajustar a tela
<Ranieri> :(
<Ranieri> Tenho uma TV de 32 polegadas e não tem opção para configurar o tamanho da tela, no site da minha placa mão não tem suporte para linux, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Ranieri> não consigo ver os ícones da área de trabalho
<vSouz42> Ranieri: ja tentou o catalyst???
<Ranieri> ainda não
<Ranieri> será que você poderia com base nas minha informções me enviar o link para download? Não encontrei o modelo da minha placa
<Ranieri> Black Series A785GM-M
<vSouz42> é onboard né?
<vSouz42> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<vSouz42> veja se te ajuda!
<Ranieri> Ok, obrigado, vou verificar
<Ranieri> o problema que sou completamente leigo nesse sistema, instalei hoje, e estou tentando pelo menos arrumar isso, muito tenso isso
<Ranieri> alguém poderia me ensinar a instalar esse catalyst pelo terminal?
<vS0uza2> olá
<vS0uza2> Ranieri: recebeu os links????
<Ranieri> sim, recebi
<vS0uza2> o 2?
<Ranieri> como não consigo ajustar o tamanho da tela ta horrivel de ver as coisas aqui
<vS0uza2> ok
<astroo-> ola
<Ranieri> Souza2
<Ranieri> na ítem 2.1. Installing via the command line
<Ranieri> posso digitar esses comandos no terminal
<Ranieri> vale lembrar que sou comletamente leigo em linux
<aline> alguém ae?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<aline> preciso de ajuda com o ubuntu
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<aline> tem algum manual para apreder os comando do ubuntu?
<tracker> GUIA FOCA
<tracker> Lembrando que cada comando tem o seu próprio MANUAL....
<aline> Por exemplo, quero saber se tem como mudar essa barra lateral para baixo?
<tracker> Sim
<tracker> Isso não seria um "comando"...
<aline> Mas como faz?
<tracker> Bom existem duas maneiras
<tracker> Uma é atraves do Compiz
<tracker> Outra é pela linha de comando...
<tracker> Qual a versão do seu Linux?
<aline> 14.04
<tracker> Legal...
<tracker> Conhece o Cairo-dock?
<tracker> Acho bem melhor que o Unity
<tracker> Bem mais fácil de personalizar..
<aline> não
<aline> comeceia  usar ontem
<tracker> Quer experimentar?
<aline> comecei*
<aline> pra q serve?
<tracker> Ele vai criar um outro ambiente, sem o UNITY, (QUE A a Barrinha lateral) e vai criar uma barra CAIRO... que você pode gerenciar do jeito que quiser
<tracker> E funciona muito bem com os efeitos do Compiz
<aline> Q legal
<tracker> (Ao contrário do Unity)
<aline> como faz?
<tracker> Bom....
<tracker> Vamos tentar?
<aline> sim
<tracker> Pressione as teclas "Ctrl+alt+t" para abrir o terminal rapidamente
<aline> ok.
<tracker> Para instalar ou remover programas você deve estar logada como Administradora...
<tracker> Digite "sudo su"
<tracker> E depois informe a sua senha
<tracker> Se tudo der certo seu prompt será marcado com #
<aline> minha senha não vai
<tracker> ???
<aline> tento colocar mas a barra não vai
<tracker> Você digita alguma senha quando entra no Ubuntu?
<tracker> ou ele "entra" direto
<aline> entrou
<tracker> O Prompt não vai exibir ***** por uma questão de segurança
<tracker> Basta digitar certo e confiar... :D
<tracker> Vamos em frente
<aline> sim
<tracker> Você está conectada a internet?
<aline> sim
<tracker> ok... digite: apt-get install cairo-dock
<tracker> (apt-get é super aplicativo para instalar e remover aplicativos)
<tracker> (Install é um comando apenas)
<tracker> (cairo-dock é o alvo)
<aline> esta indo aki
<tracker> ok
<aline> tem uma coisa
<tracker> pode falar
<aline> mas depois eu pergunto
<tracker> quando terminar a instalação me avise
<aline> terminou
<tracker> Certo... MUITA ATENÇÂO :D
<tracker> Vamos atualizar as aplicações e ver se está tudo ok
<tracker> Digite: apt-get update
<tracker> depois: apt-get upgrade
<aline> fazer os 2?
<tracker> 1 de cada vez...
<tracker> primeiro apt-get update
<tracker> depois apt-get upgrade
<tracker> quando terminar avise
<aline> o que é unity?
<tracker> :D
<tracker> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity
<tracker> Esse link tem muito mais detalhes...
<tracker> Podemos resumir em Barra lateral por hora
<tracker> Conclui os Ups?
<aline> acho q sim
<tracker> o cursor es tá parado?
<tracker> rs
<tracker> Alguma mensagem de erro?
<aline> sim
<aline> esta pedindo o passaword
<tracker> Digite
<tracker> Coloque a sunha senha
<tracker> *sua senha
<tracker> e dê enter
<aline> esta pedindo tudo de novo
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal
<Megabyte> Alguém já ouviu falar de um jogo chamado "Skullgirls"?
<aline> alias voltou ao #
<tracker> vamos por partes
<tracker> como foi o apt-get update?
<tracker> algum erro?
<aline> nenhum erro
<aline> ta assim
<Megabyte> Oi
<aline> sudo e passoword
<Megabyte> Tem algum outro canal de brasileiros aqui, pessoal?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao
<astroo-> Megabyte  ve o privado
<aline> kd vc?
<tracker> EU
<tracker> (face.... rs)
<tracker> voltei
<aline> deu certo
<tracker> OK
<tracker> Vamos lá
<tracker> FECHE o terminal
<tracker> Digite exit
<tracker> depois exit denovo
<aline> digitar na onde?
<tracker> ou clique no X no canto da janela
<aline> ata
<aline> já fechei
<tracker> Agora vem a brincadeira...
<aline> manda
<tracker> Você sabe a tela de login?
<aline> ah..não
<tracker> Aquela tela em que você digita a sua senha quando liga o pc?
<aline> to mais perdida q cego em tiroteio aqui.
<tracker> kkkkkkk
<aline> ata
<aline> mas eu não digito senha
<tracker> Tudo bem
<tracker> Mas aparece uma tela pra você escolher a sua conta ou a de convidado certo?
<aline> não
<aline> só tem eu como administradora
<aline> por isso nem pedi senha
<aline> entra direto
<tracker> Tá então precisamos resolver isso...
<aline> ok.
<aline> só uma coisa
<aline> estamos conversando no privado?
<tracker> podemos
<vS0uz4> opaonlinepelo ipad
<vS0uz4> tracker fazendo backup ainda
<aline> oi
<astroo-> re ola
<Ernandes> bah
<astroo-> ?
<Ranieri> boa noite! será que alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Ranieri> continuo sem conseguir configurar o meu monitor, sou Leigo em Linux e preciso de ajuda
<Ranieri> fui tentar instalar o catalyst e tive que reinstalar todo o sistema
<astroo-> ola
<Ranieri> olá
<Ranieri>  polegadas
<astroo-> diz o erro que da e espera uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Ranieri> estou usando uma tv panasonic de 32 polegadas
<Ranieri> quando vou configurar o monitos não tem a opção para o tamanho de minha tv, a minha placa no site não da suporte para Linux, e eu não sei usar o terminal, e agora?
<Ranieri> quero dizer usar eu sei, só conheço poucos comandos pra não dizer nenhum
<Ernandes> usa o randr
<Ranieri> o que é o randr?
<Ranieri> e como se usa?
<Ernandes> xrandr
<Ernandes> vai no terminal e digita xrandr ; e analisa o resultado
<Ranieri> aqui
<Ranieri> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192 VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 698mm x 392mm    1920x1080      50.0*+   60.0     59.9     24.0     24.0      1920x1080i     60.1     50.0     60.0      1280x720       60.0     50.0     59.9      1440x576i      50.1      1440x480i      60.1     60.1  
<Ranieri> e agora Ernandes?
<Ernandes> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1280x720
<Ernandes> so precisa acertar a resolucao correta
<Ernandes> ou:  xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode auto
<Ranieri> posso digitar isso que vc escreveu no terminal?
<Ernandes> tenta
<Ranieri> ok
<Ranieri> agora ficou grande d+
<Ernandes> tenta 1920x1080i
<Ranieri> agora está todo desfocado
<Ernandes> tenta 1920x1080
<Ernandes> vc tem mas 4 ou 5 opcioes ai
<Ernandes> tem q ir alterando ate achar a melhor pra vc
<Ranieri> o ruim que agora nem consigo ver bem
<Ranieri> vc sabe qual é o tamanho original para que eu possa voltar?
<Ernandes> 1920x1080
<Ernandes> 'e aquele que esta marcado com asterisco
<Ranieri> é que como não estou conseguindo ver direito por isso gostaria que digitasse por favor
<Ernandes> 1920x1080
<Ernandes> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080
<Ranieri> ok consegui, obrigado
<Ranieri> acho que vai ser um jeito procurar um curso de linux antes que eu detone tudo aqui e perca todas as minhas aulas
<Ranieri> :(
<Ernandes> rs
<k0d3r> ops!
<astroo-> ola e ate que estou de saida
<k0d3r> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ate
<k0d3r> ate
<vS0uz4> opa boa madrugada ai galera!
<vS0uz4> alguem online?
<vS0uz4> alguem viu o tracker por ai?
<vS0uz4> kurtkraut: fala ai, viu o tracker por ai?
<nuno_nunes> que tracker
<nuno_nunes> bom dia
<vS0uz4> o tracker, usuário tracker
<vS0uz4> bom dia nunes
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<vS0uz4> tudo tranquilo!
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> ando aqui a voltas com os updates do meu linux :)
<vS0uz4> eu estou preparando o notebook para instalar o ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<nuno_nunes> eu ainda não testei o ubuntu 14.14
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> vou instalar no meu dell inspiron
<nuno_nunes> pois
<nuno_nunes> vS0uz4, eu deixei de usar o ubuntu por causa do unity e quem precisar de ajuda eu ajudo mesmo a não estar a usar ubuntu e nem baseados no debian
<vS0uz4> sério!
<vS0uz4> você usa o que?
<vS0uz4> usei por um bom tempo o slackware
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar uma rolling distro
<vS0uz4> ah legal!
<nuno_nunes> baseada no arch
<vS0uz4> um legal! já usei Arch Linux!
<vS0uz4> curti bastante!
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o manjaro :D
<vS0uz4> um já ouvi falar nele, mais nunca usei
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar a uns meses
<nuno_nunes> :)
<vS0uz4> pow fiquei usando Arch durante uns 7 meses!
<nuno_nunes> eu nao mudo o meu por nada
<nuno_nunes> :)
<vS0uz4> vou capotar, tomar um banho e roncar!
<vS0uz4> fui nessa!
<vS0uz4> abraços!
<nuno_nunes> aqui ja e de dia
<nuno_nunes> :p
<vS0uz4> você é de onde?
<vS0uz4> eu sou do Rio de Janeiro.
<nuno_nunes> portugal
<vS0uz4> ah do outro lado do oceano, hehehehe
<vS0uz4> aqui é madrugada.
<vS0uz4> vou nessa depois nos falamos, abraços!
<nuno_nunes> aqui sao 7:26
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> aqui no Brasil, Rio de Janeiro são exatamente 03:31 da manhã!
<vS0uz4> fui nessa abraços!
<Lopes> Bom dia pode me dar uma ajuda
<Lopes> baixei o sistema operacional e agra preciso fazer a instalação do mesmo, gostaria de saber aonde eu acho um tutorial para fazer a instalação. Quero tirar o windows e ficar somente com o linux.
<nuno_nunes> bom dia
<Lopes> bom dia
<nuno_nunes> lopes pk não ficas com o dualboot
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Lopes> é melhor
<Lopes> meu windows da minha casa é pirata
<Lopes> que tirar
<Lopes> quero tirar
<nuno_nunes> o meu windows tambem é pirata e acusa original
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Lopes> é facil de fazer a instalação ja tenho a imagem iso baixada
<Lopes> aonde consigo um tutorial confiavel
<nuno_nunes> a instalação é facil
<Lopes> da pra fazer via pen drive tenho um de 8 gigas
<nuno_nunes> mas primeiro gere as partições com o gparted
<nuno_nunes> da
<nuno_nunes> lopes eu tenho uma pen drive de 32 gb e dá
<Lopes> ta espera ai esse gparted é um programa confirma.
<nuno_nunes> o gparted e um programa para gerir partições
<Lopes> desculpa nuno não tenho muita esperiencia com partições e preciso saber se é facil de usar e quanto espaço de deixar para o linux
<Lopes> sabe aonde tem um tutorial confiavel, o meu windows é o windows 7
<nuno_nunes> eu no meu pc tenho um disco de 320 gb
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows 7 e linux manjaro instaldo num disco de 320 gb
<Lopes> o meu notebook tambem tem 320
<nuno_nunes> espera ai
<Lopes> entendi mas o que devo fazer é só colocar a imagem iso no pe drive de pois de criar as partições
<nuno_nunes> as partições se faz dentro do linux como live usb
<nuno_nunes> para criar as pen live usb use o unetbootin
<nuno_nunes> :)
<rafaelcunha> Lopes: grava no pendrive com o programa unetbootin a imagem que você baixou. Dá o boot pelo pendrive e só seguir o passo a passo
<nuno_nunes> rafaelcunha, eu no meu o unetbootin não dá :D
<nuno_nunes> qual é o linux queres usar lopes
<Lopes> eu baixei no baixaki essa versão ai 14,04
<nuno_nunes> usa o unerbootin para criar a pen de boot
<nuno_nunes> 14.04 tens o ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu e lubuntu
<Lopes> legal agora to começando a entender, esse programa vai me fazer dar um boot como faço com o dvd do windows
<Lopes> o que baixei é ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> queres fazer boot pela pen ou dvd?
<Lopes> pelo pendrive
<Lopes> to anotando o nome do programa
<nuno_nunes> entao usa o unetbootin
<nuno_nunes> basta carregar onde diz browser iso e ok e escolher a pen
<Lopes> ENTENDI, MAS ELE TIRA O WINDOWS OU NÃO.
<nuno_nunes> tiras o windows se quiseres
<Lopes> jóia é isso que eu quero, ouvi dizer que o linux é mais rapido
<nuno_nunes> limpas as partições e crias novas :D
<Lopes> eu tenho dua partições no meu notbook, em uma eu tenho o windows instalado e na outra tenho documentos e filmes
<nuno_nunes> deixa o  windows instaldo
<nuno_nunes> e crias uma partição
<nuno_nunes> para linux
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Lopes> ok
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho assim 90 gb para windows, 156 gb para dados, 50 gb para linux e 2 gb para a swap
<nuno_nunes> lopes eu estou a dizer que as aplicações do windows não correm no linux
<Lopes> entendi entendi
<Lopes> eu trabalho mais com aplicativos que são gratis thanderbyrd, br office
<nuno_nunes> o br office no linux e libre office
<nuno_nunes> lopes usas jogos
<Lopes> não não gosto de jogar no computador
<nuno_nunes> ok
<Lopes> o que eu uso mais são as planilhas e  texto e navegador de internet, o google crome roda no linux ou so firefox?
<nuno_nunes> o chrome corre no linux
<Lopes> jóia ai fica facil,
<Lopes> então eu carrego a imagem iso no pendrive através deste programa, ai eu dou o boot e crio as partições e é só instalar.
<Lopes> ou eu vou ter que baixar a imagem de novo por este programa
<nuno_nunes> primeiro das boot pelo live usb e depois e que instalas
<Lopes> ok
<nuno_nunes> mas antes de instalar crias as partições com o gparted
<Lopes> depois de instaldo o linux tem que baixar drivers como o windows
<nuno_nunes> drivers para que??
<nuno_nunes> o teu pc tem que grafica?
<nuno_nunes> se for intel não é preciso fazer nada
<Lopes> agora nãp sei o que é isso
<nuno_nunes> eu no meu nunca instalei drivers para nada
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Lopes> jóia
<Lopes> muito obrigado pelas informações.
<Lopes> valeu
<Lopes> grande abraço
<Ranieri> Bom dia! Alguém poderia me ajudar a baixar o catalys para o meu sistema? Sou leigo
<vS0uz4> bom dia galera!
<vS0uz4> Ranieri: e ai cara!
<vS0uz4> conseguiu resolver seu problema de vídeo?
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> nuno_nunes: boa tarde!
<vS0uz4> hehehehee
<vS0uz4> ops!
<vS0uz4> me pegou nessa!
<vS0uz4> bom dia!
<vS0uz4> aqui ainda é dia. são exatamente 10:34
<vS0uz4> hehhe
<nuno_nunes> o que foi
<nuno_nunes> so se for ai
<nuno_nunes> aqui sao 14:34
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> boas xGrind
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, o/
<xGrind> bom dia
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, que horas é ai?
<nuno_nunes> 14:40
<nuno_nunes> :D
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> aki é 10:40
<nuno_nunes> o que foi
<nuno_nunes> o kde passou-se
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> quem ainda usa kde?
<vS0uz4> quem usa gnome?
<vS0uz4> e que não usa nada?
<vS0uz4> hahahahaha
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o kde
<nuno_nunes> :p
<nuno_nunes> mas anda com um  erro na gestao de energia
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Ranieri> não consegui resolver o problema do video
<Ranieri> ainda tive que reinstalar o sistema
<Ranieri> se essa placa tivesse pelo menos suporte pra linux seria mais fácil
<nuno_nunes> Ranieri, pk nao usas o drivers adicionais
<Ranieri> se eu soubesse onde fica, e como usa
<Ranieri> tentaria usar
<Ranieri> eu sei que tem que baixar esse catalyst
<Ranieri> já estou quase voltando para o velho Windowns do tio Bill
<Ranieri> kkk
<Ranieri> :(
<nuno_nunes> ranieri eu nao uso o ubuntu
<Ranieri> qual você usa?
<nuno_nunes> manjaro  linux
<Ranieri> sendo Linux eu acredito que teria dificuldades em qualquer um, tendo em visto que não tenho experiência com o sistema operacional, estou vendo se migro pra Linux, mais preciso arrumar isso aqui primeiro, tenho umas aulas para assistir
<Ranieri> essa aqui é a minha placa mãe, parece que já vem com uma placa de video integrada fraquinha
<Ranieri> http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1000&CategoryID=1&MenuID=19&LanID=12
<nuno_nunes> Ranieri, quando eu entrei  no mundo linux isto era bem pior que agora :D
<Ranieri> porém não tem suporte pra Linux
<Ranieri> isso eu tenho certeza
<nuno_nunes> Ranieri, ter tem
<Ranieri> você fala pelo catalyst?
<nuno_nunes> sim tem
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um pc configurado com catalyst no meu outro pc que tem o ecra partido
<nuno_nunes> http://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.securethelock.com%2F2014%2F04%2F20%2Finstalling-configuring-amdati-drivers-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr%2F&ei=yveBU9mTKuvs0gW59oDwCg&usg=AFQjCNFlzxzH0DcDXrfusmkusUh6uyMrEg&sig2=UldwkfJ2-lw-GJXQQNUy6g&bvm=bv.67720277,d.d2k
<nuno_nunes> ups
<nuno_nunes> espere um pouco
<Ranieri> ok
<nuno_nunes> veja isto: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka5gBMlo-zo
<nuno_nunes> ser que te ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> http://www.securethelock.com/2014/04/20/installing-configuring-amdati-drivers-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<nuno_nunes> ranieri isto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455224/installing-amd-hd-4xxx-propriety-drivers-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Ranieri> ok, vou dar uma olhada
<nuno_nunes> acho que o ultimo link te ajuda
<nuno_nunes> o meu ja trazia tudo configurado no manjaro
<nuno_nunes> acho melhor este link: http://www.securethelock.com/2014/04/20/installing-configuring-amdati-drivers-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<Ranieri> ok
<Ranieri> mais será que se eu digitar esse comandos no terminal dará certo?
<Ranieri> ontem bugou tudo aqui e tive que reinstalar o sistema
<vS0uz4> isso aqui está tão quieto!
<vS0uz4> hahahaha
<vS0uz4> pessoal
<vS0uz4> dentre a variedade de clients para irc, qual vocês acham melhor? Para ubuntu!
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o xchat
<nuno_nunes> :p
<vS0uz4> oba oba! boa tarde!
<vS0uz4> agora sim!
<vS0uz4> no ubuntu e pelo xChat
<vS0uz4> hehe
<vS0uz4> kurtkraut, fala ai rapaz! boa tarde!
<vS0uz4> hahahahaha
<vS0uz4> e ai tudo na paz?
<vS0uz4> nuno_nunes, agora sim! boa tarde! hahaha
<nuno_nunes> lol
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> vS0uz4, que chat usas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> no irc
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> nuno_nunes, estou usando o tão falado xChat
<vS0uz4> estou gostando, bem leve e simples. cumpre com sua função.
<vS0uz4> você usa o que?
<nuno_nunes> eu so uso o xchat no windows e no linux :D
<vS0uz4> gostei! achei muito legal! bem leve!
<vS0uz4> para mensageiro voce usa o que nuno_nunes ?
<nuno_nunes> uso o skype as vezes e mig33 e palringo :D
<nuno_nunes> e tu
<ricardo> Ola alguem pode me ajudar?
<nuno_nunes> que ajuda precisas
<Guest72163> instalei o unbuntu e fica dando o seguinte alerta e não inicia            Mas quando eu entro no ubuntu ele diz que ocorreu um erro grave ao montar a partição "/home" e me dá 3 opções: I para ignorar, S para pular e M para consertar manualmente.
<nuno_nunes> como é que instalas-te o ubunbtu
<nuno_nunes> por live usb
<nuno_nunes> ou dvd
<Guest72163> pelo win7 64, particionei o C e instalei o unbunto
<Guest72163> não usei CD nem USB....instalei direto do pc
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu nao da para ser instalado apartir do winodws
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> isso é impossivel
<vS0uz4> nuno_nunes, no momento estou usando nenhum, estava pensando em utilizar pidgin.
<Guest72163> tenho que gravar DVD e depois instalar com ele no driver?
<nuno_nunes> faz um live usb
<Guest72163> como
<nuno_nunes> tiras o iso e usas o unetbootin
<Guest72163> ok vou tentar
<nuno_nunes> que esquema de partições usas-te no ubuntu
<vS0uz4> Guest72163, é bem simples cara!
<vS0uz4> só baixar o iso
<Guest72163> ja baixei o iso
<vS0uz4> baixar o programinha que o nuno_nunes mencionou "unetbootin"
<nuno_nunes> eu ja uso linux desde 2002 / 2003 e nunca me aconteceu instalar linux sem live usb e nem dvd
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> abre o unetbootin e monta a iso em um pendrive
<Guest72163> ok...mas ai só uso o linux atraves do pendrive?
<Guest72163> ou ficara na maquina?
<vS0uz4> depois só dar boot pelo usb e instalar na boa, você inclusive poderá testar tudo para ver se tudo está funcionando antes mesmo de instalar.
<vS0uz4> voce poderá testar pelo pendrive, ver se tudo funcionou.
<nuno_nunes> depois é que podes instalar
<vS0uz4> mais tem a opção lá, instalar ubuntu no pc
<vS0uz4> e ai ele vai instalar definitivo.
<Guest72163> ok
<Guest72163> blza
<nuno_nunes> instalar o ubuntu sobre o windows ja nao existe desde que saiu o 8 :D
<Guest72163> uso o win 7 ainda
<nuno_nunes> mas isso ja nao existe
<nuno_nunes> eu uso windows 7 e linux manjaro
<vS0uz4> win7 ok, win8 sucks!
<vS0uz4> lixo o novo windows!
<nuno_nunes> vS0uz4, windows 8 para mim e um monte de sucata
<nuno_nunes> vS0uz4, mas eu consigo por o windows 8 = ao 7
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Guest72163> é o 8 não gostei
<nuno_nunes> a interface metro :S
<aline> Alguém poderia me dar uma ajudinha?
<nuno_nunes> aline que ajuda
<aline> como eu estalo o java
<aline> ?
<nuno_nunes> o open java ou oracle
<aline> instalo*
<aline> o java
<nuno_nunes> aline ja 2 javas
<nuno_nunes> o open e proprietario
<vS0uz4> aline você tem que saber qual deles quer instalar, existem 2
<vS0uz4> um opensource, e o outro que era da SUN e hoje é da ORACLE.
<nuno_nunes> aline se queres o propietario vai aqui
<nuno_nunes> www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-oracle-java/
<vS0uz4> nuno_nunes, poxa windows 8 igual ao 7?
<nuno_nunes> vS0uz4, eu instalo um aplicativo o metro quase que nunca aparece
<nuno_nunes> e fica com o botão iniciar como no windows 7
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> ah esse lance do menu eu sei!
<nuno_nunes> start menu 8 :D
<vS0uz4> inclusive a MS fez uma tentativa de voltar com ele, né. Atualizando para Windows 8.1, mais ficou palha.
<nuno_nunes> mas eu meti o start menu 8
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> vS0uz4, que java usas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> sim conheço! existem as duas formas. Mas nada se compara ao Win7
<vS0uz4> hehee
<vS0uz4> nuno_nunes, pra mim tanto faz! só runtime mesmo.
<vS0uz4> mais dou preferencia ao oracle devido as atualizações.
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar o open
<nuno_nunes> sabias que a oracle tambem participa no open
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> sim sim!
<nuno_nunes> o meu linux ja tras tudo ate os drivers proprietarios da ati e nvidia
<nuno_nunes> :D
<vS0uz4> hehehehe
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nao é preciso estar sempre a instalar :D
<nuno_nunes> quem quer o flash use
<nuno_nunes> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-adobe-flash-ubuntu-14-04/
<nuno_nunes> vS0uz4, querem inventar o office 2013
<nuno_nunes> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/clone-microsoft-office-instale-kingsoft-office-em-ubuntu-14-04/
<nuno_nunes> :D
<aline> nuno
<vS0uz4> what?
<aline> coloquei esse comando do flash
<vS0uz4> o office 2013 já existe!
<aline> tem como instalar o PDF?
<vS0uz4> aline sim!
<vS0uz4> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-adobe-reader-ubuntu-14-04/
<NICEcookie> alguém pode me ajudar com um programa em C aqui?
<vS0uz4>  bvbnb m.,nn nnnn m   b]h n
<vS0uz4> cv
<vS0uz4> ]x
<vS0uz4> vv
<vS0uz4> cv
<vS0uz4> c  c
<vS0uz4> g
<vS0uz4> gcv
<vS0uz4> foi mal pessoal!
<vS0uz4> filho pentelho é complicado, mexe em tudo
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<claudio-tux> não consigo scaner usando o bitdefender no ubuntu 14.04
<claudio-tux> ele fecha sonho
<claudio-tux> *sozinho
<claudio-tux> da falha de segmentação
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<andretyn> claudio-tux, procurou na net sobre esse assunto?
<andretyn> e vc está usando ele em que tipo de arquivo?
<claudio-tux> já, nao encontrei ninguem com o mesmo problema
<claudio-tux> qualque coisa
<claudio-tux> ele fecha quando vai carregar os modulos
<andretyn> eu prefiro o clamtk para scannear pendrive, etc...
<claudio-tux> acho o bitdefender bem melhor
<claudio-tux> muito mais robusto
<andretyn> vc está usando pra que?
<claudio-tux> limpar pendrivers. partiços windows e etc
<andretyn> claudio-tux, ele está utualizado, porque o 14,04 é muito novo ainda, talvez tenha alguma icopatibilidade
<andretyn> incompatibilidade*
<claudio-tux> talves
<claudio-tux> talvez
<claudio-tux> queria resolver isso
<claudio-tux> o problema é que a saida do erro é muito vaga
<andretyn> claudio-tux, só dar tempo
<andretyn> e busca atualizações
<claudio-tux> blz
<andretyn> claudio-tux, veja no forum gringo, talvez tenha alguma coisa
<claudio-tux> rapaz, ja rodei no google
<claudio-tux> não achei nada que me ajude
<andretyn> http://forum.bitdefender.com/index.php?showtopic=53554 o pessoal está com problemas nas atualizações do arquivo de virus... claudio-tux :))
<claudio-tux> andretyn: meu problema é na inicialização
<claudio-tux> mas vou tentar esse updat
<andretyn> claudio-tux, veja se tem ppa com atualizações diarias e tal... sempre ajuda:)
<claudio-tux> blz
<claudio-tux> valeu!
<Guest4936> ola....fiz um pendriver boot no unbuntu 64 mas o pc nao inicia por ele mesmo eu alterando a bios
<vS0uz4> Guest4936, confurou pra dar boot pela usb?
<Guest4936> sim
<drone_> como configuro o tempo  de tentativa de conexao com um proxy  usando Curl ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> drone_: --connect-timeout <segundos> e, provavelmente, -m <segundos>
<nuno_nunes> voa noite
<nuno_nunes> boas hggdh
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: boas
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem hggdh
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, saiu o ubuntu 14.04 e ainda não toquei :D
<matheuslc> Estou usando aqui, por enquanto ta tudo redondo
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: heh. Escolha pessoal, creio. Eu o use já faz tempo; mostra-se bastante estável por cá
<mirqui> o 14.04 esá bem estável
<nuno_nunes> pois de x em x tempo é preciso mudar é como as fraldas dos bebes
<mirqui> só não consegui fazer funcionar foi o google earth
<mirqui> os pacotes debiam funcionaram bem também
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, eu ja usei o debian mas me arrependi e mudei para o manjaro :D
<mirqui> nuno uso o ubuntu , é que certos programas vem em debiam , como não sei usar o terminal
<mirqui> é mais fácil dar dois cliques :)
<hggdh> normaalmente não um boa ideia instalar pacotes do Debian no Ubuntu. Tem-se que tomar cuidado, dado que algumas dependencias são diferentes.
<hggdh> s/não um/não é uma/
<mirqui> bom , os que eu botei agora são compatíveis
<mirqui> uso só para o skype e teamviewer
<mirqui> uso o teamviewer para controlar o pc com o celular
<nuno_nunes> hggdh eu copilo os programas no debian para o manjaro
<Danilo> muito obrigado, por acaso você saberia me informar se há possibilidade de estar recebendo o CD de instalação do Ubuntu em minha casa?
<nuno_nunes> so comprando
<mirqui> sabes o preço ?
<mirqui> com despesas de postagem e o dvd ?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> re ola
<mirqui> estava jantando
<samuel> ola gostaria de uma informaçao se o ubunto 14.04 tem efeito fogo no copiz
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-18
<rafaelsoaresbr_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.0.2-1-ARCH x86_64 ** Distro: ArchLinux ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2365M CPU @ 1.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 799MHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,8GiB, 68,8% free ** Disk: Total: 111,8GiB, 81,7% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8162 Fast Ethernet
<rafaelsoaresbr_> ** Uptime: 5h 16m 55s **
<PSKOL> os[Linux 3.19.0-16-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Solo CPU    U3500  @ 1.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.40GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 84.4% free] disk[Total: 291.3GB, 19.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] ether[Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<rafaelsoaresbr_> 84,4% free? usando o Unity?
<PSKOL> xfce
<rafaelsoaresbr_> ah bom rs
<PSKOL> nao gosto do unity
<PSKOL> :P
<PSKOL> deveria aparecer xubuntu ali
<rafaelsoaresbr_> É
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Xubuntu "Vivid"
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Gostei foi do Ubuntu Mate 15.04
<marcos_> Oi Pessoal, eu uso a versão do Ubuntu 14.04 e instalei recentemente um cliente SIP chamado "Jitsi", só que infelizmente o programa fica com um ícone ridículo na barra superior do lado direito. Alguém sabe como tirar? Agradeço desde já.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<marcos_> Valeu Astroo
<marcos_> Achei que ia levar um tempão pra alguém responder, rsrs
<astroo-> e "sorte" na resposta
<marcos_> :-)
<Rudolf> "ícone ridículo" é foda
<marcos_> Cara tá matando meu desktop
<marcos_> Como faço pra enviar um print?
<Rudolf> marcos_: tentou clicar com o botão direito em cima e ir em propriedades?
<Rudolf> marcos_: tentar mudar o ícone
<Rudolf> marcos_: JAMAIS MANDE DCC SEM PEDIR CHAMPS!
<Rudolf> marcos_: nem te conheço
<Rudolf> marcos_: coloque no imageshack e mande o link
<marcos_> Ok foi mal. Já mas quando clico com o botão direito aparece as opções do programa
<Rudolf> marcos_: tentou clicar no icone dentro do propriedades?
<marcos_> Sim
<marcos_> Mas ele me da apenas opçoes do programa. Estou terminando de mim registrar no imageshack pra enviar a imagem pra voce.
<marcos_> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/6033/jE4z4t.png
<Rudolf> marcos_: bom, não sei se vai fazer diferença ver isso
<Rudolf> marcos_: onde está o problema?
<marcos_> O ícone perde a transparência quando eu minimizo ele. Fica um quadrado azul no fundo.
<Rudolf> onde está isso?
<marcos_> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/233/nx7JeA.png
<marcos_> Nesse printt eu estou clicando em opções
<Rudolf> apareceu a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> mas com disse
<Rudolf> não sei de outro jeito para mudar o icone que não o de clicar em cima e ir em propriedades
<Rudolf> clicando no icone atual
<marcos_> Putz foi mal, :-) enviei as imagens erradas.
<marcos_> Coisa de nub
<marcos_> Ja estou corrigindo
<marcos_> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/3007/ZQD8N6.png
<marcos_> E este: http://imageshack.com/a/img673/3199/mXHP64.png
<rafaelsoaresbr_> marcos_, se vc achar a localização do ícone no hd substitui ele por outro compatível já que o programa não te dá a opção
<rafaelsoaresbr_> é uma solução meio bruta rs
<marcos_> Os dois últimos são os prints do meu desktop, o segundo com a opção "click botão direito em cima do ícone"
<marcos_> Ja entrei no nautilus rafaelsoaresbr_  inclusive até exclui os ícones pra ver se tinha alguma mudança, mas nada.
<marcos_>  Ja entrei no nautilus rafaelsoaresbr_  inclusive até exclui os ícones pra ver se tinha alguma mudança, mas nada.
<marcos_> Já tentei editar pelo Pixmaps, mas não têm diferença no ícone, apenas no ícone do lançador
<marcos_> Mas o meu problema é com a barra de menu ( Lado superior direito da área de trabalho ( usando ubuntu 14.04) )
<Rudolf> marcos_: ícone do tray, não do launcher
<Rudolf> marcos_: realmente o "propriedades" não funciona ali
<Rudolf> marcos_: acho que vc vai precisar seguir a idéia do rafaelsoaresbr_
<Rudolf> marcos_: mas compensa usar este jitsi?
<marcos_> Oi Rudolf, foi mal ter enviado as imagens erradas mas já corrigi elas e substitui pelas corretas. Obrigado por tentar ajudar.
<marcos_> Sim, o jitsi é na minha opnião o melhor cliente SIP e XMPP, com um monte de funções e qualidade no serviço.
<granddan> Olá, pessoal! Vocês acham que o Ubuntu rodaria legal com 2GB de Ram?
<astroo-> ola
<rafaelsoaresbr_> olá
<rafaelsoaresbr_> granddan, roda, mas acho que não muito legal. rs
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: hehe, foi o que me disseram, pensei em perguntar para alguém mais experiente
<rafaelsoaresbr_> granddan, por exemplo quando vc abrir o firefox, xchat, um pdf o consumo de ram vai para uns 80% aí vc vai sentir o sistema lento
<rafaelsoaresbr_> eu tenho um note com 2Gb
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: verdade, teste numa máquina virtual (com 1GB) o sistema não travava, mas era bem lento
<rafaelsoaresbr_> e se eu for rodar um programinha no netbeans eu preciso fechar alguns programas em execução. E isso porque eu isso o Mate
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Google Chrome consome muita memória. E eu não uso swap pois uso um ssd
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: me disseram que as distros derivadas do ubuntu (lubuntu, xubuntu) seriam uma boa pra sistemas sem muita ram, vc acha?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Eu indico pra vc o Ubuntu Mate, Xubuntu, e por último o Lubuntu
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: dá pra ter o unity no mate?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Esses vem com alternativas mais leve de programas (Xfburn, Abbiword)
<rafaelsoaresbr_> granddan, não é bom misturar Ambientes desktops
<rafaelsoaresbr_> pois os menus se misturam e vira uma salada
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: qual distro vc usa no seu pc pessoal?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Estou usando Arch Linux com ambiente Mate
<rafaelsoaresbr_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.0.2-1-ARCH x86_64 ** Distro: ArchLinux ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2365M CPU @ 1.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 820MHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,8GiB, 59,5% free ** Disk: Total: 111,8GiB, 81,6% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8162 Fast Ethernet
<rafaelsoaresbr_> ** Uptime: 7h 17m 43s **
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: ah, sim. eu vi um vídeo onde um cara fez um kubuntu (creio eu) parecer com o unity só editando os menus e adicionando temas
<rafaelsoaresbr_> ah sim, você personalizar. No mate e no xfce dá pra personalizar sim.
<rafaelsoaresbr_> No linux mint mate edition ele vem com um visual bem bacana
<rafaelsoaresbr_> efeitos compiz e tudo mais
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: é que eu queira fazer um dual-boot e ter uma experiência bacaninha com linux. pena que um desktop mais responsivo consome mais ram
<rafaelsoaresbr_> granddan, o Cinnamon é uma opção tbm
<rafaelsoaresbr_> É um meio termo
<rafaelsoaresbr_> personalizável ao extremo
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_, cinnamon do mint?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> sim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: tava pensando em fazer um "live test" primeiro antes de fazer dual-boot
<granddan> se rodar legal, fazia uma instalação completa
<rafaelsoaresbr_> eu recomendo você testar o mint cinnamon/mate, ubuntu mate, xubuntu, copia no pendrive e sai testando
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: e dá pra bootar vários de uma vez com um só pendrive?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> granddan, até dá mais agora eu esqueci o nome do programa que faz isso.
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: é algo como pendrive linux, se não me engano
<rafaelsoaresbr_> se vc está no windows pode usar o win32 disk imager
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: pena que com o UEFI dos sistemas mais novos, é mais complicado instalar outro sistema operacional
<rafaelsoaresbr_> é YUMI Multiboot USB Creator
<rafaelsoaresbr_> granddan, verdade
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: tenho certeza que nao daria pra bootar de um pendrive de primeira, porque o sistema não me permite acessar as opções da bios qdo inicializa
<rafaelsoaresbr_> no windows 8 tem que ir nas configurações -> recuperação -> reiniciar -> bla bla bla
<granddan> acho que tem de desativar o "secure boot", ou algo assim
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: e quanto às partições, tenho de criar uma antes de instalar, ou a distro faz isso pra mim?
<granddan> rafaelsoaresbr_: é vdd que eu posso ter mais de 4 em sistemais mais novos?
<granddan> porque sempre me disseram que com a bios, o max eram 4 partições
<xGrind> granddan, boa noite. vc pode criar as partiçoes pela propria distro
<granddan> xGrind: mesmo se o sist já tem quatro, tem problema em adicionar mais partiçoes?
<xGrind> granddan, entao. sao 4 partições primarias
<granddan> xGrind: me disseram que sistemas com UEFI, nao tem problema em ter mais de 4
<xGrind> ja li sobre isso tb, mas nao sei. ainda uso bios
<granddan> xGrind: O comp que eu quero fazer dual boot usa UEFI
<xGrind> granddan, quer fazer dual boot de qts sistemas?
<granddan> xGrind: já tenho um pre-instalado, queria fazer dual boot com uma distro linux
<xGrind> granddan, o processo é o mesmo: inicie o ubuntu em modo live, redimensione o disco, crie as partições e instale.
<xGrind> existem varios tutoriais na internet, com passo a passo. se tiver duvida, instale primeiro no virtualbox, pra vc aprender.
<granddan> xGrind: tenho uma máquina virtual rodando ubuntu, mas o problema é que o sistema não me deixa entrar na bios na inicialização do computador
<marcos21> Oi Pessoal, pesquisei muito mas não achei a solução para alterar o "icontry" do jitsi. Alguém tem uma alternativa para alteração de icones da abndeja do sistema?
<marcos21> **systray
<marcos21> > Detalhe: o programa é feito em java.
<TON711> bom dia a todos
<vanbastos> Emissos fiscal 3.0 - Estou tendo problema ao tentar duplicar a nota fiscal. Alguem tem idéia de como resolver? Já setei as permi para /database e /database/NFE
<vanbastos> Emissor, digo
<lopes> boa tarde
<Mario__> Boa tarde pessoal...
<Mario__> estou com problemas em instalar o drive da placa de rede no note velhinho aspire4720z
<Mario__> será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<AldoRaine> vc sabe qual é a placa ?
<Mario__> Atheros AR5007EG
<Mario__> Ubuntu 64 utltima versão
<AldoRaine> qual a versão do kernel aí?
<Mario__> a versão do kernel ainda não sei
<Mario__> mas como faço para encotrar
<AldoRaine> uname -a
<AldoRaine> vanbastos: conseguiu resolver ?
<Mario__> Desculpe AldoRaine...caiu a rede
<Mario__> Aldo não estou com o pc no momento mas vou tentar resolver logo que chegar em em casa.
<lopes> Estou configurando o Xubuntu, aqui em uma máquina e está indo tudo bem.
<lopes> Muito bom.
<lopes> Uma versão muito boa do XFCE.
<Leonardo_> Boa tarde galera, estou tendo um problema com o ubuntu 14.10... instalei ele ontem, fiz as atualizaçoes necessarias, mas notei q as vezes o teclado para de funcionar em determinada aplicação. por exemplo, estou usando o chromium e do nada o teclado para, em outros programas ele funciona... tenho q fechar o navegador e abrir denovo. problema com teclado ou com o navegador? ja aconteceu tambem no firefox
<lopes> who #xubuntu
<lopes> Eu estava tentando instalar o Ubuntu 14.04 aqui numa maquina e não ficou legal.
<lopes> Então partir para o Xubuntu 14.04, show
<lopes> Xubuntu, muito leve.
<lopes> vou almoçar, um abraço galera.
<vanbastos> Emissor 3.10 - Aparentemente tudo está funfando, mas a duplicação da nota, não dá erro inesperado ..... Estou usando o Ubuntu 14.04 32
<vanbastos> não, dá erro ... É gigante o erro, peço desculpas aos colegas,
<vanbastos> org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: could not get or update next value javax.persistence.PersistenceException: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: could not get or update next value 	at org.hibernate.ejb.AbstractEntityManagerImpl.throwPersistenceException(AbstractEntityManagerImpl.java:630) 	at org.hibernate.ejb.AbstractEntityManagerImpl.merge(AbstractEntityManagerImpl.java:237) 	at br.gov.sp.fazenda.dsge.m
<Elfon> Pessoal, não consigo apagar um arquivo de um pen drive nem como root
<Elfon> o que pode ser?
<Elfon> ele tá em nfts
<Elfon> ntfs
<macntor> hi
<macntor> alguem ai teve problemas em instalar a 14.10
<macntor> ja fiz 2 downloads e da arquivo corrompido com +- 80% da instalação
<Rudolf> macntor: tá boa sua net hein
<macntor> ta foda aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<leoR> Boa tarde, estou ingressando ao ubuntu, gostaria de saber os requisitos necessários para rodar o Ubuntu em sua última versão, desde já, agradeço pela atenção.
<Rudolf> leoR: leu o site?
<leoR> li, mas não encontrei especificamente. Fala-se em 1Gb de Ram como mínimo...
<leoR> porém não quero rodar no mínimo..
<Rudolf> leoR: e quer rodar no que?
<leoR> um notebook, um pouco antigo
<Rudolf> leoR: eu usaria 4G de RAM, 2.5MHz de proc, 7200 a 1000rpm de disco (200G pra cima), placa de video nvidia (ou ati) com drivers proprietários
<leoR> Saquei, a máquina aqui é um I3 2.27, com 3Gb de ram, placa intel de video intel mesmo (nula).
<leoR> HD 320
<Rudolf> leoR: vai rodar razoavelmente bem
<leoR> pode ser que apanhe um pouco pra rodar a interface né? Instalei na máquina virtual aqui e não obtive muito sucesso...
<leoR> mas agradeço pela ajuda, irei testar.
<leoR> obrigado!
<Rudolf> leoR: drive da máquina virtual não é o mesmo da hardware fisico
<leoR> com certeza..
<Rudolf> leoR: e depende do que vc tinha rodando enquanto rodava a virtualização
<leoR> é, a princípio só os softwares do SO mesmo...
<leoR> mas não tem como ter como base mesmo...
<leoR> obrigado.
<Rudolf> leoR: rodando no host, eu quis dizer, não no guest
<edeilson> Boa tarde, não estou conseguindo configurar o meu Certificado Digital (A3) Safesign no Ubuntu 15.04. Poderiam me ajudar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<CyberWorld> boa
<manokara_> opa
<manokara_> queria saber porque as vezes acrescentam um _ no final do meu nick, lol
<Rudolf> manokara_: pode ser que manokara já esteja em uso (ghost ou não) e quando dá um HUP entre sua rede e a freenode, vc entra com um nick auxiliar já setado pelo seu cliente se "manokara" estiver ocupado
<manokara> Rudolf: entendo... provavelmente ghost, sempre autentico via SASL quando o programa inicia
<Rudolf> manokara: o ghost no caso é vc mesmo
<CyberWorld> tragico, ser fantasma do proprio nick é tenso eheuheuheu
<manokara> né kk
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: qualidade da nossa rede é horrível
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: paciência
<manokara> Rudolf: teria um script ou algo do tipo pra evitar essa situação?
<Rudolf> manokara: não
<Rudolf> manokara: depende da sua rede oscilar ou não
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: aqui eu uso o xchat nunca deu esses problemas
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: sorte sua
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: ou azar, pode ser que sua rede oscile e seu cliente não esteja configurado para proteger seu nick
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: cara me deixe acreditar que tudo esta certo no meu kkkkk
<manokara> Rudolf: não sei dizer se seria minha rede (ou o roteador da GVT) em si, de vez em quando, tipo, raramente mesmo, a conexão simplesmente desaparece (mas pega em outros dispositivos)
<Rudolf> manokara: kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> manokara: gvt? normal oscilar
<Rudolf> manokara: desencana
<manokara> Rudolf: imaginei, kk
<CyberWorld> manokara: kkkk sempre, aki em casa a net é de 35 mb, quanto mais MBs mais ocila nunca vi isso
<manokara> CyberWorld: fascinante. O vendedor tinha dito que este era o último ponto disponível na região, não sei se era marketing ou se é verdade msm kkk
<CyberWorld> manokara: ehueheuhe jogada de marketing pow, da vez que pedi a linha da gvt pra cá, disseram que não tinha fibra otica, liguei reclamando e na mesma semana vieram trocar
<manokara> CyberWorld: psé, psé. No momento não posso adquirir outra, pelo menos dá pro gasto. Todo serviço é assim, cliente novo é uma maravilha, depois o cara começa a sofrer T_T
<CyberWorld> manokara: tive problemas com a NET em questão de perda de pacoto durante jogos online, os proprios tecnicos não sabiam resolver o problema pra tu ver como é responsabilidade com o cliente
<manokara> CyberWorld: absurdo
<CyberWorld> manokara: usei NET por um ano nunca tive problema depois disso começou a cair a net dava altos problema
<CyberWorld> manokara: ate que troquei pra gvt e ate agora ta de boa
<manokara> CyberWorld: só aguarda fera, daqui a uns meses começa a dar problema :V
<CyberWorld> manokara: mais agora to esperto, toda vez que dar uma quedinha na rede ja ligo na area de cancelamento os cara rapidinho arruma as vezes da ate desconto na fatura por causa do problema
<manokara> CyberWorld: o loco, vou usar esta tática agora
<CyberWorld> Saindo aqui galera bom fim de tarde pra vocês e até amanhã
<manokara> flws
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Speedfranca> Boa noite pessoal!
<astroo-> Speedfranca  ola
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa noite
<Speedfranca> Preciso de um help. Meu laptop tem duas particoes... windows e ubuntu... meu windows deu pau... consegui acessar o ubuntu mas nao consigo montar a particao do windows
<Speedfranca> da o erro No object for D-Bus interface
<Speedfranca> A pergunta 'e... a casa caiu mesmo? kkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, faz um paste do comando: sudo fdisk -l
<Speedfranca> Disk /dev/mmcblk0: 3,7 GiB, 3965190144 bytes, 7744512 sectors
<Speedfranca> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Speedfranca> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Speedfranca> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Speedfranca> Disklabel type: dos
<Speedfranca> Disk identifier: 0x000954c8
<Speedfranca> Device         Boot Start     End Sectors  Size Id Type
<Speedfranca> /dev/mmcblk0p1 *       62 7737971 7737910  3,7G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Speedfranca> Disk /dev/sda: 465,8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
<Speedfranca> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Speedfranca> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Speedfranca> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Speedfranca> Disklabel type: dos
<Speedfranca> Disk identifier: 0x766a3184
<Speedfranca> Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type
<Speedfranca> /dev/sda2            2046 394530815 394528770 188,1G  5 Extended
<Speedfranca> /dev/sda3  *    394530816 976773119 582242304 277,7G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Speedfranca> /dev/sda5       390627328 394530815   3903488   1,9G 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Speedfranca> /dev/sda6       382408704 390621183   8212480   3,9G 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Speedfranca> /dev/sda7            2048 382406655 382404608 182,4G 83 Linux
<Speedfranca> Partition table entries are not in disk order.
<Speedfranca> que acha rafaelsoaresbr ?
<andretyn> Speedfranca, cara, sem poluir o canal, plz...
<Speedfranca> desculpe
<mercurie> ****acho que você devia ter mandado numa mensagem só ahsuashhusa*****
<Speedfranca> copie e colei direto :/
<andretyn> Speedfranca, tem o pastebin do ubuntu, veja no google como usar....
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, use o pastebinit. sudo apt-get install pastebinit. fdisk -l | pastebinit
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, e está uma bagunça essa tabela de partições
<rafaelsoaresbr> a partição do windows parece ser a sda3 confere?
<Speedfranca> isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda3 /mnt
<rafaelsoaresbr> possivelmente só seja possível montar read-only
<Speedfranca> agora a particao na aparece entre os dispositivos
<rafaelsoaresbr> abre a pasta /mnt e veja se montou
<Speedfranca> SIM!
<Speedfranca> puxa pelo menos consigo fazer um backup
<rafaelsoaresbr> pronto! acontece que o windows não foi desligado corretamente
<rafaelsoaresbr> só é possível montar no modo somente leitura
<Speedfranca> sim... nao abre o windows... ser'a q agora eu consigo reiniciar e entrar pelo windows?
<rafaelsoaresbr> dá pra fazer o backup pelo menos
<rafaelsoaresbr> não, não alterou nada no windows. apenas você vai poder salvar seus arquivos
<Speedfranca> aproveitando sua boa vontade... se eu "formatar" o windows... como fa'co pra reaver o ubuntu
<Speedfranca> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, você pode salvar o Grub em um arquivo com o comando dd. Ou reinstalar depois usando o livecd
<Speedfranca> se reinstalar ele puxa o antigo neh?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, mas tem que arrumar essa tabela de partições. melhor começar do zero
<Speedfranca> :/ ta muito baguncado?
<rafaelsoaresbr> se reinstalar esse grava novamente o grub no MBT
<rafaelsoaresbr> MBR*
<Speedfranca> o q sugere de particoes?
<rafaelsoaresbr> está muito bagunçado. começando que a primeira partição é extendida
<Speedfranca> acho q vou fritar primeiro o ubuntu e depois instalo o windows... assim arrumo as particoes
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pode ser feito nessa ordem tbm
<Speedfranca> desculpe a enchecao... mas qual seria o ideal de paticao
<rafaelsoaresbr> as três primeiras partições são primárias e a quarta é estendida/lógica
<rafaelsoaresbr> sda2 para swap
<rafaelsoaresbr> sda1 para o windows
<andretyn> Speedfranca, tem um video sobre instalação, deixa eu ver se acho... é um do youtube em pt
<rafaelsoaresbr> Instala o Ubuntu deixando a primeira partição reservada para o windows
<Speedfranca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11214288/
<Speedfranca> aprendi pastebinit
<rafaelsoaresbr> muito bom
<Speedfranca> entao a primeira deixo HPFS/NTFS/Exfat
<rafaelsoaresbr> Correto.
<Speedfranca> a segunda deixo EXTENDed?
<andretyn> Speedfranca, https://t.co/q51tXUsh1P
<rafaelsoaresbr> pode extended ou primary
<Speedfranca> e depois as linux swap?
<rafaelsoaresbr> pode ser*
<rafaelsoaresbr> podes ter três partições primárias
<rafaelsoaresbr> e a quarta extended
<andretyn> Speedfranca, tem quase tudo o que vc quer saber lá...
<Speedfranca> opa j'a abri o link
<Speedfranca> o q me doi o coracao eh reinstalar nessa bom de laptop sony... da uma dor de cabeca.... kkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> rs
<andretyn> Speedfranca, faz um tempo que eu não uso o Windows... minha partição com ele tah até com teia, kkkk
<Speedfranca> vou reiniciar aqui e ver um negocio qq coisa volto... vlw pelo forca pessoal... sempre fui muito bem atendido aqui... tudo bem q passo uma vez por ano... infelizmente nao sou um entendido para ajudar aqui
<Speedfranca> pois eh.. eu gostaria usar so o ubuntu... mas como sou engenheiro calculista fica meio dificil
<andretyn> Speedfranca, volte sempre, é bom conversar...
<Speedfranca> tento usar pra navegar e clicar nos,links indevidos kkkk
<Speedfranca> e tambem pra dar aquele limpa no windows... o wine tem ajudado pacas nisso
<Speedfranca> Bom vou reiniciar
<Speedfranca> i'll be back... vi q meu 'ultimo acesso ao canal foi em 2013 kkk :$
<Speedfranca> vamos ver no que d'a
<Speedfranca> abra'cos vlw a forca rafaelsoaresbr e andretyn
<astroo-> ciao
<andretyn> blz
<Speedfranca> vlw astro ;)
<Speedfranca> vlw astroo ;)
<vanbastos> AldoRaine, Se souber como solucionar este gato do emissor, agradecerei.
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-19
<jairus> boa noite
<vanbastos> Olá, resolvido. Copiei a pasta database, deletei o emissor do java e reinstalei. tudo lindo por aqui, por enquanto.
<Rudolf> alias, resolvido o que?
<astroo-> ola
<manokara> Rudolf: alguma coisa com o emissor de NF-e, creio eu
<Rudolf> bla
<jairus> ola pessoal o que tenho a falar, é que instalei o xubuntu
<jairus> e esta funcionando muito bem.
<astroo-> jairus  ola
<brasil> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<brasil> estou com um erro chato
<brasil> Poderiam me ajudar?
<brasil> Error: /dev/sdc: No Medium Found
<brasil> error /dev/sdd: No Medium Found
<brasil> error /dev/sde: No Medium Found
<brasil> error /dev/sdf:No Medium Found
<brasil> Tem como pelo menos ignorar isso na tela de inicilização?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<andretyn> brasil, olá
<andretyn> brasil, essas mensagem tem haver como o arquivo fstab, eu acho...
<andretyn> brasil, ele está procurando por hd's ou alguma coisa assim!
<brasil> Estas mensagens são do meu drive leitor de cartões sd
<brasil> Aff, desisto vou voltar para o Windows mesmo
<Speedfranca> devolta
<rafaelsoaresbr> e aê
<Speedfranca> 15 minutos e termino os backups
<Speedfranca> ja to com o ubuntu 14,10 na mao
<andretyn> brasil, cara... na boa, esse problema deve ser na config no /etc/fstab... dah uma olhada nesse arquivo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<andretyn> tchau astroo-
<astroo-> ciao
<andretyn> Speedfranca, como está, tudo legal
<Speedfranca> entao
<Speedfranca> agora vem o suspense kkk
<Speedfranca> as tais particoes
<Speedfranca> tenho 500 G
<Speedfranca> quero usar 300G pro windows
<Speedfranca> e resto pro ubuntu
<Speedfranca> to estudando aqui o q preciso pra cada coisa
<rafaelsoaresbr> Seu backup vai ficar em HD separado?
<Speedfranca> meu backup em hd externo
<rafaelsoaresbr> blz
<brasil> andretyn  como faço isso de uma dica ae véi
<brasil> abro pelo terminal?
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, cat /etc/fstab
<rafaelsoaresbr> para ver o conteudo do fstab
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, para editar: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<brasil> blz
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, qual é a jaca?
<brasil> error: /dev/sdc: No Medium Found
<brasil> esse é a jaca
<andretyn> brasil, quando vc instalou o drive tava com cartão?
<brasil> não
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, fdisk -l para ver se o sdc foi reconhecido
<andretyn> que pc vc tem?
<brasil> Vai do /SDC até o /SDF
<brasil> desktop
<andretyn> brasil, marca positivo?
<brasil> não
<brasil> Asus
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, está tentando montar com sudo mount?
<brasil> Montei avulso
<brasil> ele da esse ero ao iniciar a maquina
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, especifica sdc1 sdc2 etc...
<brasil> eu sei que é do drive de sd ele tem 4 entradas
<brasil> não preciso dele só queria ignorar
<andretyn> rafaelsoaresbr, acho que o Linux tenta scanner essas entradas verificando se tem hdds
<brasil> Só queria ignorar a mensagen no boot do Ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, sobre o erro, comenta a entrada ou apaga do arquivo /etc/fstab
<brasil> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<brasil> #
<brasil> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<brasil> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<brasil> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<brasil> #
<brasil> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<rafaelsoaresbr> no meu aqui se tem uma entrada inválida ele espera 1m30s pelo dispositivo e depois continua o carregamento
<andretyn> brasil,  use o pastebinit. sudo apt-get install pastebinit. fdisk -l | pastebinit
<brasil> # / was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<brasil> UUID=32846c0a-80c8-40cf-8f66-4fdc404035b7 /               xfs     defaults        0       1
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: que acha desta configuração de hd?
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: /dev/sda1 ntfs 		sem rotulo 	300GB /dev/sda2 ext4 		Raiz		400MB /dev/sda3 linux-swap 	SWAP		2GB /dev/sda4 ext4		HOME		197GB ou o que sobrar?
<brasil> fdisk: não foi possível abrir /dev/sda: Permissão negada
<brasil> fdisk: não foi possível abrir /dev/sdf: Permissão negada
<andretyn> brasil, com sudo vai...
<oliverio> sudo..
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, Raiz 400MB?
<oliverio> cheguei agora
<oliverio> podia me explicar resumidamente o que ta acontecendo?
<Speedfranca> raiz nao seria o boot?
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, a sintaxe para o comando é: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt (X é o dispositivo, Y é a partição)
<oliverio> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt 0 0 defaults
<brasil> abre um http do ubuntu
<oliverio> tenta isso aí
<brasil> vou tentar
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, raiz é todo o sistema, precisa de uns 10GB+
<andretyn> oliverio, o brasil tah com problema no leitor de cartão, fica tentando ler na hora do boot e dah  Error: /dev/sdc: No Medium Found sempre na tela de boot
<oliverio> ah, sim
<oliverio> a cada boot a nomenclatura muda
<oliverio> da um sudo blkid
<oliverio> pega o UUID do dispositivo (fixo e não muda)
<oliverio> e substitui pelo /dev/sdXY
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: na verdade preciso fazer qntas particoes? tendo windows e o ubuntu?
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: uma windows... uma ubuntu e uma swap?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, 1 - windows, 2 - raiz, 3 - swap, 4 - home (opcional)
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: entao posso usar raiz e home juntos?
<rafaelsoaresbr> como vc tem uma cópia de segurança dos seus arquivos não precisa criar uma partição separada para os dados. mas é aconselhável
<brasil> mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb
<brasil> apareceu a mesma mensagem de inicio
<oliverio> pois é
<oliverio> brasil, me retorna o comando sudo blkid, por favor
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: entendi.
<brasil> tem como eu só desabilitar a mensagem?
<oliverio> brasil, não faça isso, vamos corrigi
<oliverio> me retorna o sudo blkid
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, sda1 -> windows (100GB); sda2 -> / (20GB); sda3 -> swap (2GB); sda5 -> tipo NTFS (o restante do disco)
<brasil> /dev/sda1: UUID="eacbdff9-b697-4e6c-8b48-3737bb3cd55c" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="be0f928e-6423-4c62-9d0c-2eec9c17249d"
<brasil> /dev/sda2: UUID="32846c0a-80c8-40cf-8f66-4fdc404035b7" TYPE="xfs" PARTUUID="cc60d5f1-3a55-42d4-b994-ca935085842b"
<brasil> /dev/sdf1: LABEL="MULTISYSTEM" UUID="44D3-D628" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="004bf724-01"
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: ou seja se eu fizer tres particoes sem a home o que eu instalar no ubuntu cai nessa raiz assim como meus arquivos q estiverem no home?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, sim
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: nesse esquema a ultima particao vai ser lida tanto linux como windows?
<brasil> na primeira partição eu tenho o Mint Cinnamon
<brasil> ele não da esse erro
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, sim. seria a partição D:/ do windows
<oliverio> olha aqui
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: cara isso q eu queria a seculos mas ficou tao baguncado q nao dei conta kkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, dessa forma vc poderá reinstalar tanto o windows quanto o ubuntu sem perder a partição d: com seus arquivos
<oliverio> brasil, você está tentando montar na hora do boot, correto?
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: vou dar uma turbinada na raiz e deixar 50GB
<oliverio> isso é outra máquina?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Speedfranca, a seu critério :)
<brasil> na hora que atualizei o drive Nvidia do Ubuntu que começou a aprecer esse erro do drive de cartão sd
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr: muitissimo obrigado :/ vou começar a fritura... tenho q estar com este micro redondo amanha cedo... ops hoje cedo
<oliverio> tenta isso aqui
<oliverio> UUID=44D3-D628 /mnt vfat defaults 0 0
<oliverio> o que acontece é o seguinte. no momento do boot, o fstab lê as nomenclaturas e vai montando um por um. porém, alguns dispositivos recebem nomenclaturas diferentes a cada reboot ou shutdown
<andretyn> brasil, só uma pergunta, tá em que Ubuntu?
<rafaelsoaresbr> brasil, esse é um erro estético. o sistema tenta montar um sistema mal configurado contido no /etc/fstab. o oliverio está dando a dica aí
<oliverio> coloque isso aí e tente montar pelo UUID
<brasil> Ubuntu 15.04 unity
<andretyn> brasil, esses betas sempre dão dor de cabeça, os lts são mais estaveis
<brasil> Estranho que o mint nem mostra
<rafaelsoaresbr> 15.04 não é mais beta
<brasil> no 14.10 também dava esse erro
<andretyn> rafaelsoaresbr, fora os lts, o resto é beta pra mim:))
<Speedfranca> nao falem isso to fritando um 14.10 aqui! medo!
<oliverio> fez o que falei, brasil?
<rafaelsoaresbr> pra eu que uso o arch então você considera um alpha né :)
<brasil> só queria tirar esse erro do inicio pois o drive funciona normal, ele tem até uma entrada usb que funfa de boa
<oliverio> 01h e amanhã acordo de 06h pra ir trampar, vish
<andretyn> Speedfranca, arch é roling-release não?
<oliverio> preciso ir dormir, brasil. você fez oque falei?
<brasil> sim
<andretyn> rafaelsoaresbr,  arch é roling-release não?
<rafaelsoaresbr> andretyn, sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> não tem versões
<brasil> vou cortar o fio do drive e pronto
<oliverio> ah, vou dormir!
<oliverio> boa noite pra vocês, abraço!
<rafaelsoaresbr> o 15.04 é um Release Candidate
<brasil> vlw pela ajuda
<brasil> boa noite!
<andretyn> rafaelsoaresbr, é para quem sabe o que esta fazendo, para noob como eu, somente estaveis, como debian, ubuntu lts, etc... :))
<andretyn> brasil, o mint, se não me engano, é baseado no ubuntu lts ou no debian, eles são mais testados
<yvys> alguem para me ajudar brasileiro aki
<rafaelsoaresbr_> andretyn, aprovei a mudança do Linux Mint ser baseado em versões LTS do Ubuntu
<brasil> claro
<brasil> Mint The Best
<rafaelsoaresbr_> !paste
<brasil> Mint ta desde 2011 em primeiro na Distrowatch
<andretyn> tenta o ubuntu 14.04, os outros ubuntu são instaveis...
<andretyn> brasil, sempre tem algum bug...
<brasil> Pois com ele não tive nenhum
<rafaelsoaresbr_> instáveis sim, beta não
<Speedfranca> tenho um laptop sony qq coisa é instavel nele kkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr_> rsrs
<brasil> Já o Ubuntu, kubuntu, Xubuntu e Lubuntu ja tive varios
<andretyn> brasil, porque ele é baseado no 14.04...
<yvys> gente acabei de instalar o ubuntu 15.4.
<brasil> Mas é muito bom e bonito
<yvys> mas eu qero saber como instala minha placa wireless do bcm4318
<brasil> sem contar a leveza
<yvys> novato aki
<brasil> vixi também apanhei pra instalei meu drive de rede wifi no Ubuntu
<yvys> seu tbm e da bcm4318?
<brasil> O meu é da Encore
<yvys> meu e notebook da dell e amaioria os drivers e da broadicom
<yvys> antes de eu instalar esta reconhecendo meu wirelless mas nao consigo instalar
<yvys> e agora que instalei no meu note nem aparece o driver
<rafaelsoaresbr_> yvys, verifica se o pacote bcmwl-kernel-source está instalado
<yvys> e no caso estou pegando por ancoragem por usb do meu cell
<brasil> tenta os comandos
<brasil> sudo apt-get purge b43-firmware-b43 fwcutter-installer firmware-b43-lpphy-installer firmware-b43legacy-installer bcmwl *
<yvys> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr_> !bcmwl-kernel-source
<yvys> tenta agora
<brasil> sudo apt-get install b43-firmware-b43 fwcutter-installer bcmwl *
<rafaelsoaresbr_> vivid (admin): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source [restricted]
<brasil> to aqui no site Brodcom
<brasil> da os comandos que instala de boa
<yvys> brasil botei o seu comando mas deu um erro
<brasil> colocou os dois?
<yvys> tem que colocar os dois?
<yvys> do seu e do rafael?
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr_: eita no avancado aqui depois q apaguei as configuracoes do hd nao aparece pra criar ntfs
<yvys> rafael
<yvys> seu comando deu erro tbm
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Speedfranca, você pode deixar outro formato, quando for instalar o windows ele conserta
<Speedfranca> ok
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr_: coloco fat32? esse o windows "entende" ne?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Speedfranca, o importante é deixar a primeira (windows) e a última (dados) partições aí desocupadas
<rafaelsoaresbr_> sim
<Speedfranca> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr_> fat32, depois o windows muda pra ntfs
<Speedfranca> rafaelsoaresbr_: deixo tudo primaria?
<Speedfranca> já era kkk
<Speedfranca> O pessoal aqui na maioria e computero?
<Speedfranca> tecnico, enggenheiro  programa etc?
<Speedfranca> só sobrei eu
<Speedfranca> kkk
<Speedfranca> Bom... instalei o ubuntu agora vamos ao numero 2 kkk
<Madelyn> bom dia...
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<tulio> galera, mais alguém esta tendo problemas com o som no 15.04?
<Guest28608> galera, mais alguém esta tendo problemas com o som no 15.04?
<mirqui> qual problema vc tem ?
<Guest28608> não tenho saida de audio nenhum
<Guest28608> ja olhei no alsamixer
<mirqui> vai em configurações
<mirqui> som
<mirqui> e vê se não esta marcado mudo
<Guest28608> não esta marcado mudo
<mirqui> onde diz reproduzir som tem um ícone que diz autofalante interno
<Guest28608> onde fica?
<Guest28608> sim
<mirqui> opa , então não sei te dizer
<Guest28608> deu certo, muito obrigado
<mirqui> opa , aleluia :)
<Guest28608> ficar sem som não da hahahha
<mirqui> ahaha verdade
<Guest28608> te mais
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, o cifs no fstab funciona com a opção user?
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Elfon, é pra funcionar
<rafaelsoaresbr__> mount -t cifs //SERVER/sharename /mnt/mountpoint -o user=username,password=password,workgroup=workgroup,ip=serverip
<rafaelsoaresbr__> /SERVER/sharename /mnt/mountpoint cifs username=username,password=password 0 0
<Elfon> rafaelsoaresbr__: minha linha no fstab:    //192.168.0.10/PC /home/elfon/PC/ cifs domain=WORKGROUG,credentials=/etc/samba/auth.192.168.0.10,uid=elfon 0 0
<Elfon> o problema é que só o root pode montar
<Elfon> coloquei a opção "user" depois do cifs e nao funfa
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Assim: //SERVER/SHARENAME /mnt/mountpoint cifs users,credentials=/path/to/smbcredentials,workgroup=workgroup,ip=serverip 0 0
<rafaelsoaresbr__> no arquivo /path/to/smbcredentials você coloca usuário e senha
<brum> Bondia!
<brum> Podem me ajudar com o erro ACPI PCC PROBE FAILED?
<Elfon> sim...como o compartilhamento ainda não monta no boot (acredito que seja porque o wi fi ainda não carregou)... tenho que clicar como root no compartilhamento ou executar o moutn como root
<Elfon> pensei que com a opção user meu usuário poderia montar
<Elfon> mas não foi
<Elfon> como root monta tranquilo
<brum> instalei o drive nvidia 346 no Ubuntu 15.04 e não sai da tela de login, como reverto isso?
<brum> Quero abandonar o Windows mas não consigo por causa do Buguntu, é tanto bug que acabo voltando para o windows
<brum> É bug nos drivers nvidia, é bug nos drivers de rede wifi, é error: /dev/sdc: no medium found é tudo de ruim
<brum> Isso é ser livre ou ser burro?
<Elfon> brum: se não resolver tenta outra distro então
<brum> Linux nunca mais na minha maquina.
<brum> coisa ruim
<brum> É melhor ficar com o piratinha windows mesmo
<brum> TNC Linus Torvals
<brum> Ainda querem ser melhor que o tio Bill
<brum> Nunca será
<Elfon> rafaelsoaresbr__: sabe que erro é esse: Ocorreu um erro ao acessar 'Pasta do usuário', o sistema informou: This program is not installed setuid root - "user" CIFS mounts not supported.
<brum> Joga no lixo esse sistema cara
<mirqui> tio bill vai botar processo para quem tentar autenticar windows , cuidado :)
<brum> que o erro acaba
<brum> To aqui no Xat usando MAC
<Elfon> brum: vc só usa linux se quiser
<brum> sabe quando o Ubuntu vai ficar bom?
<brum> o dia que deixar de ser gratis
<mirqui> ele é bom , depende para o que vc quer usar
<brum> Montão de mendigo fica ae se fud.... com os bug
<mirqui> ahaha cada um com seu cada um :)
<Elfon> brum: o problema não é o sistema...é entre a cadeira e o teclado
<Elfon> as vezes BIOS
<brum> Tio Bill vai colocar o Windows 10 Open Source, ae a cannonical ja era
<mirqui> e vc acredita ?
<mirqui> ter todas as funcionalidades free ?
<brum> Sim, ja estão anunciando
<brum> Vai matar de vez com o Linus Torvals
<brum> Foram mexer com o tio Bill dando ovada nele em um evento
<mirqui> discusão infrutívera , até mais :)
<brum> Red had e outras empresas irão a falencia essa é a vontade de tio Bill agora
<brum> bando de mendigo, o tempo que perde tentando solucionar problemas, é melhor pagar logo uma porra de uma licensa que sai muito mais barato
<Elfon> Anda tenho que lê coisas de um analfabeto funcional. Um QI que escreve licenSa...afff
<Daekdroom> O Windows 10 não será open-source.
<Daekdroom> Terá atualização de graça. Novas instalações continuarão a ser pagas.
<Daekdroom> Essa gente tem problema cognitivo pra ler as notícias e não entender isso.
<CyberWorld> Bom Dia Galera!
<Rudolf> dia!
<Tostes> ChanServ,
<Tostes> Obrigado por disponibilizar de seu tempo. voluntáriamente, para ajudar os menos favorecidos...
<Rudolf> uati?
<Rudolf> Tostes: nick errado né?
<CyberWorld> wait?
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: deve ser contigo
<Tostes> Preciso de ajuda...
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: Cabei de chegar kkkkkkk
<Tostes> Tenho uma máquina Dell...
<Tostes> Não consigo ligá-la...
<Rudolf> Tostes: ligar == hardware
<Rudolf> Tostes: hardware == suporte da dell
<Rudolf> Tostes: boa sorte
<Tostes> Busquei o suporte da Dell e ao longo de 35 dias estou lutando com toda a paciencia do mundo e nada...
<Rudolf> Tostes: kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> é, foi-se o tempo da Dell
<Rudolf> agora é popular
<Rudolf> popular == bosta
<Tostes> Hoje fui informado que a Dell não pode fazer nada pois o problema é co o sistema operacional livre...
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuhiuhieuhieuhieuhe
<CyberWorld> Tostes: procura uma autorizada mais proxima pow
<Rudolf> Tostes: mas não liga ou não inicializa?
<Rudolf> Tostes: existe uma diferença, fale direito
<Tostes> NUNCA MAIS!!!
<Tostes> Não inicializa...
<CyberWorld> acho que ele ta falando no random não to entendendo
<CyberWorld> Tostes: simples só formatar eheuheuhe
<Tostes> Passa pelo Logo da Dell, Passa pelo logo da Ubuntu e ao invès de abrir a tela fica branca...
<Rudolf> Tostes: então ele liga pow
<Rudolf> Tostes: não é hardware
<Rudolf> Tostes: fala direito
<Tostes> Seu que a máquina está ligada, pois a luz frontal está ligada e o cúler fica funcionando refrigerando o processador..
<Tostes> Não é Hardwere...
<Rudolf> "cúler"
<Rudolf> 10:19 < Tostes> Tenho uma máquina Dell...
<Rudolf> 10:19 < Tostes> Não consigo ligá-la...
<Tostes> Já salvei o programa no pendrive, liguei o computador acessando o pen drive e nada...
<Tostes> Ok!
<Tostes> Rudof.
<Rudolf> confuuuuso
<Tostes> Imagina eu...
<CyberWorld> manooooooo
<CyberWorld> cadê a legenda disso ?
<Tostes> Hardwer perfeito!
<Tostes> CyberWorld que legenda?
<andretyn> Bom dia! a todos...
<Rudolf> andretyn: bom dia
<CyberWorld> Tostes: meu filho, seu sistema pode não está inicializando por 3 motivos; sistema se corrompeu; não carrega os comandos de inicialização correto; virús
<Tostes> O que fazer!
<Tostes> ??
<Rudolf> Tostes: se o sistema não reinicializa, e vc não sabe arrumar, reinstala
<CyberWorld> Tostes: recomendo formatar, como você provalmente não possua conhecimentos avançados no terminal do linux a melhor opção é formatar
<Rudolf> Tostes: ou leia na web "recover ubuntu installation"
<Tostes> Como reinstalar?
<Rudolf> Tostes: se vc nunca instalou, procure um técnico
<Rudolf> Tostes: pode ser que ele até te instale um windows da vida e vc não precise mais usar a porcaria do linux
<Tostes> Obrigado Rudolf e demais amigos!
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: porcaria não cara pegou pesado agora magoou meus sentimentos agora
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: "a bosta do linux"?
<andretyn> Tostes, tuto pra ti - http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/03/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-com-e-sem-dual.html
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: sim sim, melhor sistema que tem cara posso fazer tanta coisa nele que fico ate impressionado comigo mesmo eheuheuhee
<Rudolf> andretyn: poxa, vai privar o cara de se virar?
<Rudolf> andretyn: depois reclama que só tem tapado usando ubuntu
<andretyn> Rudolf, cara, tem que ajudar... senao o cara larga logo,KKKKKKK
<Rudolf> andretyn: se largar, sorte nossa
<Rudolf> andretyn: uma comunidade forte se faz com pessoas fortes
<andretyn> Rudolf, errado, veja a filosofia do Ubuntu...
<Rudolf> nhé
<andretyn> Rudolf, kkkkkkkkk?))
<Rudolf> "comunidade forte se faz com o maior número possível de manés" - to ligado
<Rudolf> ainda bem que não uso bumbumtu
<marcelomauro> ???
<andretyn> Rudolf, comoçou usando o que???
<andretyn> s/comoçou/começou
<Rudolf> freebsd 4.3
<Rudolf> lá em 2002
<andretyn> Rudolf, eu conectiva láaaaaa por 1999
<Rudolf> andretyn: pêsames
<andretyn> Rudolf, kkkkkk era difícil
<Rudolf> você quis dizer horrível
<Rudolf> quando cheguei nos labs da usp
<Rudolf> eram tudo conectiva
<Rudolf> trocamos tudo por debian/freebsd em dual boot
<Rudolf> k6 II
<Rudolf> 512MHz
<Rudolf> 1024 de RAM
<andretyn> Rudolf, pêsames pelo pcs
<andretyn> Rudolf, depois descobri o debian, ai foi o "céu":))
<Rudolf> andretyn: é, pena que demoraram muito para suportar amd64
<Rudolf> andretyn: de forma estável e menos porca possível
<CyberWorld> Tragicas historias de Rudolf com o linux no Brasil eheuheuheue
<CyberWorld> ate hoje vei fico de cara que a maioria das empresas prefere perder dados dar problema 24 por preferirem Windows que linux
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: e vai continuar assim
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: nem me fale
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: aqui no Brasil ainda só existe o Certificado LPI 101 - 102 o 3 ate hoje não tem vei
<rafaelsoaresbr> e ailda
<rafaelsoaresbr> freebsd rules
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: o desinteresse é tão grande que nem existem tantos lugares com cursos de Linux, eu moro em Brasilia cara eu tive que esperar uns 4 meses pra poder fechar uma turma pro curso começar
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho um professor da faculdade que só fala de freebsd, toda aula
<rafaelsoaresbr> curso de informática básica nem se fala em linux :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> a pessoa termina o curso e pensa que só existe windows
<marcelomauro> Sou professor de escola publica. Lá só se usa linux. Mas... é o linux educacional. Diga-se de passagem: nada pior de usar. E antes que digam alguma coisa, eu sou usuário de linux, só uso linux em casa.
<marcelomauro> Mas penso que o linux educacional foi feito com um único objetivo: dizer aos alunos que linux não presta.
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: isso é problema de quem administra a sala de informática
<rafaelsoaresbr> muito bom, pelos o cara não vai conhecer linux só na faculdade
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcelomauro, kk verdade
<marcelomauro> infelixmente, devido os pregões não posso retira-los e por o ubuntu nas maquinas
<marcelomauro> *infelizmente
<CyberWorld> rafaelsoaresbr: nem me fala cara, tipo eu ja testei o MAC OS tb mais o linux é muito melhor, o MAC OS é mais design e imagem fora isso é linux em casa e na vida
<marcelomauro> Rudolf, de forma alguma... todos da sala de informatica detestam essa distribuição. E são usuários de debian, ubuntu, fedora
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ou seja, quem administra a sala tem que mudar a distro para algo que preste
<marcelomauro> mas nao pode
<marcelomauro> questão burocrática
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: é, li sobre a parte do pregão
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ou seja
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: cês tão tudo fodido
<rafaelsoaresbr> lá na faculdade nós mesmos (os alunos) que instalamos o ubuntu. tiramos o XP
<CyberWorld> marcelomauro: muito estranho isso no serviço onde trablhei la era linux e era orgao publico, eu mesmo troquei as maquinas de Windows XP pro REDHAT
<rafaelsoaresbr> muitas faculdades mantém um espelho ubuntu ou debian
<marcelomauro> Existem umas maquinas que estando fora da garantia podemos fazer isso ( e realmente fazemos). Mas aquelas que estão nas salas de informática não podemos alterar. Tem também um dispositivo nele que viabiliza o multiterminal, que é proprietário, e não é compativel com outras distro
<marcelomauro> cara, vcs não têm noção, um saco de gato.
<marcelomauro> trabalham uma coisa "livre" com políticas "não livre"
<marcelomauro> isso me deixa puto
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém já testou o Trinity Desktop?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<andretyn> mirqui, boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<andretyn> mirqui, tb!
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<turbo_> Boa tarde Galera!
<turbo_> Porque o Ubuntu é a distro mais Bugada?
<slinky_> por que você não procura outra?
<turbo_> Qual a melhor de todas que é o Mint?
<turbo_> Será que o Ubuntu é mais Bugada pq pobre não compra suporte?
<slinky_> deve ser.
<turbo_> Pq o Fedora é lindo e não tem bug
<turbo_> o Mint cinnamon é perfeito e sem bug aqui
<turbo_> Já o Ubuntu cheio de bug e error:
<turbo_> Distrowatch diz que o Mint é lider desde 2011
<turbo_> esse Feduntu só vem caindo
<turbo_> Esse Buguntu da canonical ta pior que o ruindows da M$
<turbo_> Enquanto outras distros evoluem, o buguntu retrocede e fica cadavez pior
<turbo_> O Linus Torvals deu um Fock you Nvidia
<turbo_> Eu dou um fock you para a canonical
<turbo_> Aqui não é a area de suporte aos pobres?
<turbo_> por isso só tem burro que não ajudam em nada
<turbo_> Meu MAC AQUI dando show de SO
<turbo_> Breve vcs terão um SO lindo e sem bug que a M$ vai dar pra vcs o Windows 10
<turbo_> Ela vai tornar ele em open source
<turbo_> Nunca mais vcs ficarão em foruns perdendo dias e dias para resolver problema de drive
<CyberWorld> Alguem deu Histamin pra esse fresco ?
<turbo_> sabe como resolver o problema de drive no Buguntu?
<turbo_> é nunca instala-lo
<CyberWorld> eu sei, mais pra caras que tenta mais reclamar do sistema do quer tentar endende-lo eu n posso ajudar
<CyberWorld> desculpa
<CyberWorld> =D
<turbo_> Ficam ae mendigando migalhas de cód da Nvidia pra colocar essa carroça pra andar
<LuizFiloso> Boa tarde há todos, tenho Ubuntu 10.4 na hora da  atualização do 12 deu maior problema...Travou tudo, deu pau...
<Claudio_> não consigo entrar na intenet pela sky, o que pode ser.
<Claudio_> alguêm pode me ajudar.
<Rudolf> muito boas essas perguntas genéricas
<slinky_> às vezes chego a pensar que somos uma empresa de suporte técnico..
<Rudolf> slinky_: praticamente
<turbo_> Mas é o que está escrito no site da canonical, suporte técnico pelo IRC ou suporte técnico pago
<slinky_> que cara mais desocupado. deve ser algum menino menor de idade..
<turbo_> Já bem claro que aqui é suporte dos pobres
<turbo_> ta lá, não sou eu que digo
<Rudolf> é, ajuda o otário que quiser
<turbo_> Ainda bem que uso MAC
<turbo_> não sou esse otário
<turbo_> To aqui só fazendo video pra provar que isso é uma carroça
<turbo_> ganho pra isso
<turbo_> O tio Bill que gosta
<slinky_> o que você anda fazendo da vida?
<CyberWorld> Caracas doido ultimo ep do game of thrones é massa heuehuehue
<Artur> Olá
<Artur> Estou precisando de ajuda na instalação da versão do ubunto no meu pc
<CyberWorld> Artur: diga de que você precisa
<CyberWorld> ?
<turbo_> Já aprenderam a jogar no buguntu? Ou ainda a Steam ta tentando rodar jogos nessa carroça?
<Artur> Caiu conexão
<Artur> bom eu instalei uma versão do ubunto no meu pc, e quando reiniciou o sistema deu uma tela preta com a seguinte mensagem SATARING VERSION 219
<Eduardo> boa tarde pessoal, sou novo por aqui e linux iniciante
<turbo_> vcs vão falir a Steam, não tem dinheiropra compra uma licensa de um bom SO, vão ter dinheiro pra comprar jogos da Steam?
<slinky_> mas cá pra nós, quem paga a lisença do seu Windows?
<slinky_> diz que é teu pai, pirralho.
<Artur> puts pensei que era algo serio essa comunidade
<turbo_> Ow Artur aqui é sério
<turbo_> não tem ninguém brincando aqui
<Eduardo> pessoal alguem poderia me dar um apoio, preciso atualizar meu ubuntu, e estou com duvida, é possivel fazer a atualização pelo CD sem problemas?
<turbo_> Não
<Eduardo> tem alguma dica?
<turbo_> Não é possivel
<turbo_> Qual é o seu cd?
<Artur> Então poderia me ajudar com minha duvida, sou iniciante tambem no linux
<turbo_> 10.04?
<turbo_> Qual sua placa de video?
<Eduardo> tem alguma dica?
<Eduardo> eu to baixando o 14.10
<Eduardo> tenho na maquina o 13.10
<Eduardo> onboard
<turbo_> O problema do Artur é o drive de video errado
<Eduardo> eu tento fazer as atualizações pela internet mas da erro de conexão
<turbo_> Não baixe a versão 14.10 não
<turbo_> Ela está um pouco bugada
<turbo_> baixe a 14.04 lts
<Eduardo> perfeito
<turbo_> A 14.10 apresenta uma lentidão na dash
<Eduardo> dash?
<Eduardo> rsrs
<turbo_> Dash é como se fosse o menu iniciar do Windows
<Eduardo> ah ok, perdão pela pergunta?
<turbo_> onde vc pesquisa na sua maquina e na internet ao mesmo tempo
<Eduardo> nao
<turbo_> o que tem dentro e fora, insttalado ou não
<Eduardo> eu tento fazer as atualizações assim que ele inicia a area de trabalho
<turbo_> Saiu uma versão 15.04, baixei no site do diolinux
<turbo_> Sim não marque atualização na instalação
<Rudolf> turbo_: tu é bem zé ruelinha mesmo
<turbo_> rsrsrs
<Rudolf> agora ele fala com a mão
<turbo_> chupa
<Eduardo> e qual a sua opinião sobre essa versão turbo?
<turbo_> Sinceridade?
<Eduardo> sim
<turbo_> Não vi muita diferença não
<turbo_> ainda fico com a 14.04 lts
<turbo_> Linus Torvals incentiva as comunidades linux criticando-as
<Eduardo> mas e aí e grtavo o iso na midia e atualizo
<Eduardo> ?
<turbo_> Eu não uso midia, sempre uso pendrive e coloco pelo menos 10 distros nele
<slinky_> isso porque usa Windows e tem ódio de GNU/Linux
<turbo_> Após instalado vc da um Ctrl +Alt+T  ae vai abrir o terminal
<turbo_> Dae vc digita sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<turbo_> Ele vai atualizar tudo
<Eduardo> comecei a baixar a versão que vc indicou, é um iso
<turbo_> Vc pode gravar em um pendrive
<Eduardo> eu descompacto esse iso no pen drive?
<turbo_> Ou n'uma midia de DVD
<Rudolf> pessoal alimentando troll
<Rudolf> hggdh: vai planeta
<turbo_> qual sistema vc ta usando agora?
<Eduardo> to com a versão 13.10
<turbo_> Linus Torval também é um troll e tanto
<turbo_> do Ubuntu Eduardo?
<Eduardo> e agora? onde vejo isso rsrs
<turbo_> Engrenagen superior a direita
<turbo_> na barra
<Eduardo> sim,
<turbo_> sobre este computador
<Artur> turbo_ como posso atualizar esse driver
<Eduardo> aqui está assim ubuntu 13.10
<turbo_> Nele tem gravador de imagem USB
<Alancarlos> Boa tarde galera estou com uma duvida e gostaria de ajuda
<turbo_> Se não tiver abra a central de programa
<Eduardo> sim
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: não pergunte por ajude, apenas pergunta, se alguém souber e quiser te ajudará
<Alancarlos> eu tenho um programa na empresa eu consegui rodar ele via ubuntu, porem o programa roda com o seguinte endereco
<Alancarlos> C:bla bla bla 192.168.25.100
<Alancarlos> ou seja apontando pro ip do servidor
<Alancarlos> no linux nao consigo criar um atalho apontando pra uma maquina especifica
<Alancarlos> como no windows
<Alancarlos> alguem sabe alguma maneira de resolver isso ?
<turbo_> Eduardo se quiser mais ajuda passa o tv
<turbo_> que te ajudo
<turbo_> e te dou uma dicas
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: vc pode criar um .desktop na àrea de trabalho
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: tem isso no google
<Alancarlos> o .desktop vc fala um atalho e isso ?
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: não é o que vc quer?
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: touch PROGRAMA.desktop
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: nano PROGRAMA.desktop
<Alancarlos> no Windows eu edito o atalho do app
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: e coloca os parãmetros
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: esquece windows
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: ou use windows
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: não é a mesma coisa
<Alancarlos> colocando no final do local onde ele vai abrir o ip e a porta do servidor
<Artur> Como posso atualizar o driver já que so inicio na tala preta
<turbo_> Alt f2
<Artur> tem que ficar precionado?
<turbo_> Artur qual o Ubuntu que vc instalou?
<Eduardo> vc tem alguma sugestão para o gravador de imagem usb turbo_
<Eduardo> ?
<Rudolf> Eduardo: cdrecord
<turbo_> Eu uso o Multisytem
<Rudolf> Eduardo: ops, dd
<Rudolf> Eduardo: gravador de imagem em cd (cdrecord)
<Rudolf> Eduardo: para gravar uma imagem no pendrive, dd
<Artur_> 15.04
<Rudolf> Eduardo: unetbootin da muito pau
<turbo_>   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<turbo_> adicione a seguinte linha ao final do arquivo que se abriu:
<turbo_>   deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main
<turbo_> Salve o arquivo e ainda no terminal cole o seguinte comando para adicionar a chave:
<turbo_>  wget -q http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot/multisystem.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<turbo_> E agora vamos instalar com um comando só:
<Alancarlos> Achei umas coisas bem interessantes Rudolf, Vou testar aqui
<turbo_>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install multisystem
<Alancarlos> obrigado pela dica
<Alancarlos> Rudolf uma duvida ali no Exec= eu tenho que colocar o comando wine primeiro ?
<turbo_> Alancarlos su bios é antiga?
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: se e somente se seu programa precisar do wine
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: procure saber o que é wine antes
<Alancarlos> car
<Alancarlos> cara*
<turbo_> Na tela de entrada, aperte F6
<Alancarlos> eu sei o que e wine poxa
<turbo_> Digite
<turbo_> pci=nomsi
<turbo_> Aperte enter.
<turbo_> Motivo . Se sua BIOS não é lá tão nova ele não suporte o MSI, um endereçamento de memória para substituir os velhos IRQ´s
<Alancarlos> parece que fica querendo ajudar de ma vontade
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: não é má vontade, é incitar você a se virar
<Alancarlos> cara nao e de hoje que eu mecho com Linux
<Alancarlos> so nao peguei arquivos de wine pra rodar via rede
<Alancarlos> ;)
<Eduardo> faz dias que eu venho tentando atualizar e da erro de conexão
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: "WINE Is Not an Emulator"
<Alancarlos> REALLY ?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Alancarlos> Pra mim era Vinho em ingles
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: está no site deles
<Artur_> A versão do meu Ubunto é 15.04
<Alancarlos> caramba
<turbo_> A tela ainda fica preta Artur?
<Alancarlos> A minha vida toda achei que era um vinho que eu dava pro  meu Linux
<Rudolf> errou
<Alancarlos> que pena ne ?
<Artur_> fica
<turbo_> Na tela de entrada, aperte F6
<turbo_> Digite
<turbo_> pci=nomsi
<turbo_> Aperte enter.
<turbo_> Motivo . Se sua BIOS não é lá tão nova ele não suporte o MSI, um endereçamento de memória para substituir os velhos IRQ´s
<turbo_> faz isso ae e ve se ajuda
<Alancarlos> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-br] Seja paciente. Somos todos voluntários.
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: nem todos
<Alancarlos> A Rudolf deve receber pra estar aqui "auxiliando"
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: e voluntário não quer dizer google
<Artur_> se eu der o comando Alt F2 ele aparece para digitar o login e ja sai
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: pare de chorar e vai lá resolver seu problema
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: após o sinal, me dê uma nota de 1 a 10
<Rudolf> piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<turbo_> aperta f6 e de os comando acima
<Alancarlos> cara pra ser sincero vc so nao e um bossal de merda pq vc me deu uma caminho pra solucionar o meu problema
<Alancarlos> se voce nao tem paciencia pra dar suporte
<Alancarlos> nao de
<Alancarlos> #fikaaDika
<turbo_> nussa etuprou o cara
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: to no caminho certo então
<Rudolf> Alancarlos: se vc soube se virar, ganhei meu dia
<Alancarlos> Cara vc sabe o que e suporte !!??
<Alancarlos> procura o significado da palavra
<Alancarlos> ae voce vem falar alguma coisa
<Rudolf> ai ai
<Rudolf> próximo!?
<Artur_> F6 não deu certo
<turbo_> suporte é quando alguém sabe menos que vc e mesmo assim tenta te ajudar a fazer merda kkkkkkkkk Rodolfo se lascou
<Rudolf> turbo_: to de boa
<denisbr> O Rudolf como faço para compilar o kernel do meu linux, não conheço nada de assembler :P :P
<turbo_> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> denisbr: 8(
<Rudolf> denisbr: porra, e tu ainda vem me trolar
<Rudolf> denisbr: como se não tivesse uns 30 troll aqui já
<Rudolf> hggdh: vai planeta
<turbo_> Artur vc ta usando maquina virtual?
<turbo_> para instalar o ubuntu 15.04?
<denisbr> Rudolf: o/ o/
<denisbr> Rudolf: me ajuda aí, não sabe dar suporte? :P :P
<LeandroLuiz> pow Rudolf
<LeandroLuiz> te pagando moh grana pra vc dar suporte
<LeandroLuiz> e fica ai enrolando a galera
<LeandroLuiz> vai trabalhar mano
<Rudolf> ah, eu mereço
<Rudolf> vou até ver um filminho aqui
<Rudolf> sarar da gripe
<turbo_> Até me caguei
<Artur_> Utilizei
<turbo_> Pow então por isso que está na tela preta
<Artur_> Pendriver
<Artur_> Mas já instelei outras versoes via CD e mesma coisa
<turbo_> Não tem ligação de drive Xorg de video
<turbo_> tem que ver resolução se for note
<turbo_> se não for tem que ver sua bios
<Artur_> é desktop
<turbo_> Artur sua maquina é antiga?
<Artur_> é antiga
<Artur_> é da empresa
<Artur_> usa processador VIA 7
<Rudolf> nuss
<Artur_> 32bit
<Rudolf> processador VIA é o ó
<turbo_> Nossa as distros hoje ja vem com o shim
<Rudolf> pior só se a vga for VIA *Ultrachrome*
<Artur_> é tudo VIA
<turbo_> acho na pior das hipoteses vc baixar uma distro antiga também
<assen> tarde
<assen> boa tarde
<turbo_> Ubuntu 9.04 ou tentar com o Lubuntu
<Artur_> recomenta alguma dica de versão ?
<turbo_> ubuntu abaixo de 11.04
<assen> pessoal eu tenho uma duvida. tenho que fazer backup para instalar a versão 14.40 ou qnd for instalar a versão ele mantem meus arquivos pessoais?
<Artur_> tentei com o lubunto 15.04
<turbo_> tenta o Lubuntu
<Rudolf> assen: faça backup
<Rudolf> assen: sempre
<turbo_> roda até em netbook com procassador via
<Rudolf> assen: não confie, pq se der zica, ninguém vai trazer seus backups de volta
<Artur_> enquanto estavamos conversando eu instalei aqui o lubunto 15.04
<assen> Rudolf: essa versão 14.40 ja é a oficial?
<Artur_> e deu mesma coisa
<Artur_> tentar então uma versão menor
<turbo_> Artur usa  o Zorin Lite que ainda é um pouco mais leve que o Lubuntu
<Rudolf> assen: desde abril do ano passado
<Artur_> tens link para passar?
<turbo_> eu tenho a iso
<assen> vixe. pensei q atualizava automatico. pensei q atualizava automatico
<Rudolf> assen: não
<Rudolf> assen: graças a deus
<Artur_> uso o lite?
<Rudolf> assen: não automático já da uma zica lascada
<assen> agora bateu a duvida. no ubuntu.com tem a versão 14.04.2.
<assen> to baixando a versão 14.40 do ubuntu-br
<assen> qual a melhor opção?
<turbo_> essa aqui roda até com 126MB de memória
<turbo_> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<turbo_> para seu pc vai voar
<Artur_> blz
<Artur_> Obrigado Turbo_
<turbo_> ele é muito leve vai te ajudar bastante
<Artur_> vou tentar aqui
<Artur_> qualquer coisa volto a te encomodar :D
<Artur_> incomodar*
<Rudolf> assen: vc tem certeza que é 14.40, me mande o link por favor
<Tostes> andretyn obrigado
<assen> Rudolf: http://ubuntu-br.org/download
<turbo_> baixa a iso de 161 mb
<assen> Rudolf: estou baixando daqui http://ubuntu-br.org/
<Rudolf> assen: só tem 14.10 e 14.04
<Rudolf> assen: logicamente  a de outubro XX.10 é melhor que a de abril.04 (para o mesmo ano)
<assen> Rudolf: e aqui tem essa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop que é essa Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Rudolf> assen: 04.2 > 04.1
<assen> minha duvida é 14.10 no ubuntu-br ou 14.04.2 no ubuntu.com?
<assen> Rudulf:
<assen> Rudulf: essa é a duvida. pera já tem a 15.04? lascou qual vou baixar? essa 15.04 já esá legal?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> assen: eu falei lá em cima
<Rudolf> 14:37 < Rudolf> assen: desde abril do ano passado
<Rudolf> assen: a deste ano é mais nova, novos bugs, bugs antigos corrigidos
<Rudolf> assen: a do ano passada é antiga, mas mais amaciada pela comunidade
<Rudolf> assen: custo benefício
<Rudolf> trade-off
<assen> Rudulf: faz seculos q eu não me atualizo de internet.
<assen> Rudulf: nem sabia da 14.10
<assen> Rudulf: estou baixando tbm a Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet)
<Rudolf> assen: da uma lida na documentação da versão
<Rudolf> assen: e principalmente nos foruns
<Rudolf> assen: problemas de compatibilidade
<Rudolf> assen: e coisas relacionadas ao seu hardware
<assen> Rudulf: entendi. o meu é um Eeepc da Asus. 2g ram atom 2x core
<assen> preciso voltar ao mundo da informatica. como tô desatualizado.
<assen> kkkkk
<assen> Rudulf: valeu pela ajuda. obrigado
<denisbr> Rudolf: viu como não dói ajudar as pessoas.
<Rudolf> denisbr: mereço até uma estrelinha
<denisbr> Rudolf: ehehehe
<Arthur> Boa tarde
<Guest11812> sou novo nisso, gostaria de montar um servidor
<Guest11812> e ter acesso remoto a ele tbm
<Rudolf> Guest11812: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Guest11812: recomendo a leitura do iniciante ao avançado
<turbo_> Oba voltei!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<turbo_> Alguém aqui joga Combat Arms?
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rayran> bom dia rapaziada.... pela primeira vez resolvi aderir a uma distribuicao linux como sistema pra uso cotidiano. Minha experiencia cm linux eh zero, apos algumas pesquisas resolvi instalar o Ubuntu
<rayran> ...no entanto, estou tendo problemas na instalacao ha varias horas... a velha historinha da tela "bagunçada" qndo o ambiente grafico da instalacao eh iniciado. Pesquisei um pouco mas nao consegui sair do canto. Alguém pode passar uma orientação mais detalhada?
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<denisbr> mirqui: bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<denisbr> mirqui: tudo bem e por aí ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<denisbr> Amém.
<mirqui> e ai , quais as novas ?
<denisbr> mirqui: nada de novo.
<mirqui> ahaha tranquilo então :)
<euOdeio> linux
<mirqui> ahaha fala amarelo :)
<amarelinho_EMO> e ai
<mirqui> tudo tranquilo :) , e por ai ?
<amarelinho_EMO> tudo fudido
<mirqui> opa , que te aconteceu ?
<denisbr> mirqui: usando ubuntu?
<mirqui> sim , por que ?
<denisbr> mirqui: como ele está em termos de usabilidade e recurso de máquinas? Faz tempo que não uso.
<mirqui> tudo muito bom
<mirqui> estou usando a versão 64 bits
<mirqui> um momento
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> a versão 64 bits é bem rápida , a 32 já era bem rápida
<mirqui> mas tem truques para vc melhorar o desempenho do ubuntu
<denisbr> mirqui: Você usa com Gnome?
<mirqui> ahaha cara , não faz pergunta difícil
<mirqui> eu baixei a iso e estou usando
<mirqui> que é gnome ?
<oliverio_> gnome é o ambiente gráfico do sistema.
<mirqui> haa uso o unity
<mirqui> mas descobri umas dicas boas para melhorar o desempenho
<denisbr> mirqui: eu não consegui me acostumar com o Unity, voltei pro Kde, e no Mageia Linux
<denisbr> Unity não, novo gnome
<mirqui> gostei do unity , quando estou de saco cheio , uso o cairo dock
<mirqui> e tem um app que fornece  o menu clássico
<denisbr> Este não conheço, vou ver uns screenshots
<denisbr> Ah, é tipo o Mac
<mirqui> sim
<oliverio_> cairo dock não é um ambiente gráfico
<oliverio_> é uma barra personalizada.
<mirqui> mas serve :)
<mirqui> sim
<denisbr> oliverio_: entendi
<mirqui> preciso ir , outra hora falamos
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/05/como-deixar-o-ubuntu-mais-rapido.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Diolinux+%28diolinux%29&hootPostID=206b1533c75970fca4c3ad671af7b64c
<wendelmineiro> pessoal, bom dia. Peguei um servidor com ubuntu-server 12.10 e os repositorio não esta mais no diponiveis.
<wendelmineiro> qual a melhor forma ...alguma recomendação para atualizar para uma versão LTS?
<denisbr> wendelmineiro: veja se te ajuda http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<wendelmineiro> denisbr: vou checar... com e virtual...vou homologar e testar
<denisbr> wendelmineiro: blz
<wendelmineiro> denisbr: no meu caso não é 12.04 e sim o 12.10, quando eu faço apt-get update, upgrade ou dist-upgrade não tenho sucesso
<denisbr> wendelmineiro: faz tempo que não uso ubuntu, mas imagino que você deverá alterar o arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list e colocar os repositórios de uma versão mais atual.
<denisbr> wendelmineiro: segundo estou lendo, você não consegue atualizar direto de 12.10 para 14.10 por exemplo, tem que ir pulando de versão em versão
<denisbr> wendelmineiro:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/34430/can-i-skip-over-releases-when-upgrading
<wendelmineiro> denisbr: entendi, nossa, então eu teria que passar por 13.04, 13.10 para ir para 14.04
<wendelmineiro> denisbr: talvez compense mais eu migrar os serviços de racoon que estão neste server
<denisbr> wendelmineiro: pois é, veja isso tambem http://askubuntu.com/questions/502886/ubuntu-12-04-4-lts-to-14-04-1-lts-upgrade-no-new-release-found
<denisbr> parece que o comando do-release-upgrade -p pode ser usado, mas não garanto kkk
<wendelmineiro> denisbr: hehehe....sim ..sim ...bom vou pesquisar as opções....muito obrigado...abraço
<Marcelo_ganz> Boa tarde, monto computadores, posso enviar o mesmo usando Ubuntu ou derivados sem custo ou o mesmo gera algum custo para ser entregue com um computador comprado novo?
<KurtKraut> Marcelo_ganz, yeap
<Marcelo_ganz> ola
<KurtKraut> Marcelo_ganz, Há um modo de instalação chamado OEM em que você deixa o Ubuntu pré-instalado e assim que bootado, será perguntado ao usuário o primeiro login, a primeira senha (com poderes de administrador) e o nome da máquina
<KurtKraut> Marcelo_ganz, Seria a forma mais elegante na minha avaliação
<Marcelo_ganz> então, ja deixei alguns versoes prontas para serem carregadas, porem fui questionado que eu não poderia comercializar o computador com Ubuntu instalado
<Marcelo_ganz> isso procede?
<KurtKraut> Marcelo_ganz, A licença do Ubuntu permite a redistribuição irrestrita.
<KurtKraut> Marcelo_ganz, Falaram bobagem para você. Todas as distribuições Linux famosas permitem que você venda um computador com ela instalada ou pré-instalada. Isso é até na verdade desejoso por parte das distribuições, você está ajudando a aumentar o market share
<Marcelo_ganz> sendo assim, nao terei problemas em comercializar mais ou menos 2000 unidades de computadores mês, com ubuntu 14.04 lts pre instalado
<KurtKraut> Marcelo_ganz, Meu desktop eu comprei na firstplace.com.br (montadora voltada para gamers) e a não ser que você compre a licença do Windows, toda as máquinas eles mandam com Ubuntu á instalados.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Marcelo_ganz> eu sei, ja vi varias lojas que enviao o produto para o cliente usando ubuntu, ate mesmo a propia Kabun
<rafaelsoaresbr> Você não está vendendo o Software (isso não pode). Mas você está vendendo a mão-de-obra/suporte.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Diferentemente da licença BSD, a licença GNU/GPL não pode ser transformada em software proprietário. Podes modificar o código mas deve mantê-lo aberto.
<Marcelo_ganz> isso, não comercializo o software, apenas o computador, sendo que não é acrescido nenhum custo a mais pelo sistema
<rafaelsoaresbr> Sem problema algum então
<rafaelsoaresbr> Por exemplo, você pode gravar o Ubuntu em um DVD e vende-lo. Você está vendendo só a mídia.
<Marcelo_ganz> sim, concordo, é que fui questionado que no Caso no brasil. os fabricantes de computadores, não utilização Distribuições dessentes por causa da Associação Brasileira de Sofware, mais vou me infomar com a Abes se eu teria algum problema legal
<Marcelo_ganz> agradeço a todos.e boa tarde
<oliverio_> Olha ele.. KurtKraut
<BlackFlag> Boa tarde, senhoras e senhores!
<sistematico> boa
<denisbr> BlackFlag: ola
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<BlackFlag> Tarde =)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<BlackFlag> Tudo bem e contigo?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Solraya> ol[a
<Solraya> boa noite
<Solraya> estoucom alguns problemas no ubuntu egostaria de saber se algu[em poderia me ajudar
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Solraya> entendi.
<Solraya> Acontece que eu fiquei cerca de oito meses sem usar o meu pc e agora está tudo desatualizado mas não consigo atualizar ele :/
<Solraya> Ele só mostra: Isso precisa instalar pacotes não confiáveis
<Solraya> independente da minha resposta ele não atualiza
<Rudolf> Solraya: tentou via linha de comando?
<Rudolf> Solraya: sudo su -
<Rudolf> Solraya: apt-get update (o que retorna?)
<Rudolf> Solraya: apt-get upgrade (funciona?)
<Rudolf> Solraya: apt-get dist-upgrade (termina satisfatoriamente?)
<Solraya> vou tentar
<Solraya> rapidinho
<Rudolf> se der erro copie e cole em algum pastebin da vida
<Solraya> O que é pastebin Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Solraya: http://pastebin.com
<Solraya> não entra nesse site
<Solraya> --'
<Solraya> tem alguns sites que não entra por falta de algo
<Solraya> e esse eh um deles
<Rudolf> só por deus hein
<Rudolf> bom, não colando seu erro de mil linhas aqui no canal, tá bom
<Rudolf> pode ser qualquer site do tipo
<Rudolf> tem esse aqui também
<Rudolf> https://bpaste.net
<Solraya> estou indo por outro navegador... sinto que não sei fazer nada no linux :/
<Rudolf> Solraya: é, parece
<Rudolf> Solraya: já leu o guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Solraya: é um bom site para saber onde você está pisando
<Rudolf> Solraya: mas abrir site no linux é A MESMA COISA que em qualquer outro sistema
<Solraya> o site não abre pelo chrome
<Solraya> pq não tem atualização
<Solraya> o google e alguns sites simples entram
<Solraya> mas outros dão erro
<Solraya> então estou usando um navegador que nem eu sabia existir, mas está instalado
<Rudolf> Solraya: e ae, fez o sudo su -?
<Solraya> Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]
<oliverio> Você deve ta com a configuração do mtu da conexão errada.
<Solraya> no site não tem a partedo Saucy-backports
<Rudolf> por que vocês usam backports?
<Rudolf> saravá
<Rudolf> sempre o mesmo site dando pau
<Solraya> :/
<Solraya> eos outros erros são por causa de (saucy-security)
<Solraya> isso tem jeito?
<Rudolf> ter tem
<Rudolf> Solraya: qual a sua versão do ubuntu?
<Solraya> acho que 12.2
<Solraya> 13.1
<Solraya> olhei lá
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> velho hein
<Solraya> eh 13.10
<Solraya> hunrun
<Solraya> fiquei cerca de seis meses ou mais sem usar ele
<Rudolf> não é atoa que o site nem existe mais
<Solraya> :/
<Rudolf> Solraya: cd /etc/apt
<Rudolf> Solraya: mv sources.list sources.list.bck
<Rudolf> Solraya: posso te mandar um teste em pvt?
<Solraya> pode
<Rudolf> Solraya: apareceu algo aí?
<Solraya> não
<Rudolf> só um instante então
<Solraya> abri a ajuda lah
<Rudolf> Solraya: viu o outro nick te chamando?
<Rudolf> saiu sem formatação
<Rudolf> tu vai ter que arrumar
<Solraya> ricardobarbosams
<Solraya> ?
<Rudolf> Solraya: não
<Rudolf> Solraya: bom, o arquivo correto do sources.list está aqui
<Rudolf> https://bpaste.net/show/9cf80dd25529
<Rudolf> Solraya: copie e cole dentro do /etc/apt/sources.list NOVO que vc criar
<Rudolf> Solraya: depois apt-get update
<Rudolf> Solraya: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rudolf> Solraya: depois apt-get upgrate
<Rudolf> Solraya: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rudolf> upgrade antes do dist-upgrade
<Rudolf> DETALHE: NÃO GARANTO QUE NÂO VAI DAR PAU
<Rudolf> vc precisa importar a chave gpg também
<Rudolf> curl http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_958c1c47242a138ca48bb96259ade999c5f0ee34.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rudolf> depois de criar o sources.list
<Rudolf> BOOOOA SORTE
<Solraya> entendi.
<Solraya> muito obrigada tah.
<Solraya> eu nunca tive problemas com o linux --'
<Solraya> mas essa não vou conseguir arrumar sozinha.
<Solraya> vou ver se com a sua ajuda alguém que eu conheço pode vir me ajudar
<Solraya> dei Print da tela e vou ver depois com mais calma
<Solraya> novamente, muito obrigada.
<Rudolf> até
<dk_millares> boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<rafaelsoaresbr> olá
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> hola
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Rudolf> pra quem usa putty
<Rudolf> http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/check-your-sources-trojanized-open-source-ssh-software-used-steal-information
<Espeto> Bom dia, alguém disponível?
<Rudolf> eu sou casado
<Espeto> huahuahuahu
<Espeto> Então... to com um problema muito chato no wifi
<Espeto> não estabiliza nunca, ja procurei em tudo e não acho nada pra resolver
<Espeto> isso realmente ta me dando desgosto, gosto muito do ambiente do ubuntu pra programar(to començando), e to resistente em ir pro windows, mas isso do wifi ta acabando comigo
<Espeto> se alguém puder da uma ajuda, por favor, to necessitado!
<Rudolf> Espeto: já tentou trocar de chipset? que alias, vc nem informou
<Rudolf> Espeto: tentou trocar a criptografia?
<Espeto> Acho que não
<Rudolf> Espeto: não necessariamente para wep, mas para wpa2 ou apenas AES
<Rudolf> Espeto: você acha?
<Espeto> Meu chipset é o rtl8723ae
<Elfon> Espeto: é uma encore?
<Espeto> encore?
<Rudolf> Espeto: má notícia
<Rudolf> Espeto: staging
<Rudolf> Espeto: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/rtl819x
<Rudolf> Espeto: o suporte é meia boca mesmo
<Rudolf> Espeto: sugiro trabalhar com as modificações que falei acima
<Rudolf> Espeto: criptografia, tipo chave, etc
<Espeto> então minha placa n tem suporte de drive pra deixar ela estavel?
<Rudolf> Espeto: ainda não, lê o link
<Rudolf> Espeto: lá tem onde pedir "suporte"
<Rudolf> Espeto: ainda não está na árvore stable do kernel
<Espeto> hmm... entendi. vou atras disso do suporte, muito obrigado!
<Rudolf> Espeto: isso não quer dizer que não tem solução, como disse, tentativa e erro
<Elfon> Espeto: só usei uma vez...mas vc pode tentar utilizar o drive do windows pelo ndiswrapper
<Rudolf> ndiswrapper é uma merda
<Rudolf> mas é uma opção
<Elfon> Rudolf: já funcionou comigo de boa
<Rudolf> Elfon: também, várias vezes comigo
<Espeto> baixa pelo terminal ?
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas não deixa de ser uma merda
<Rudolf> Elfon: google it dude
<Rudolf> Elfon: ndiswrapper ubuntu how-to
<Elfon> Espeto: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-seu-adaptador-Wireless-usando-o-drive-do-windows-%28Debian-Ubuntu-Derivados%29
<oliverio_> Rudolf
<Rudolf> oliverio_: olá!
<oliverio_> sabe o Cr4Mu?
<Rudolf> não
<oliverio_> https://daquidafronteira.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/perolas-do-irc/
<oliverio_> veja ai
<Rudolf> Espeto: leu aqui
<Rudolf> They are included in the staging tree at https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/gregkh/staging.git/ and they are NOT supported by linux-wireless developers or mailing list. Instead ask for support in http://driverdev.linuxdriverproject.org/mailman/listinfo/driverdev-devel . Maintainers are Greg Kroah-Hartman <greg@kroah.com> and Larry Finger <Larry.Finger@lwfinger.net>.
<Rudolf> nossa, 2008
<oliverio_> hahaha
<oliverio_> que bad
<Rudolf> oliverio_: desenterrou essa hein
<Rudolf> oliverio_: era vc o Cr4Mu?
<oliverio_> eu mesmo não
<Rudolf> oliverio_: então pq desenterrou isso?
<oliverio_> achei o link aqui no google
<oliverio_> lendo alguns logs do ubuntu-br
<oliverio_> saudades dessa época, viu.. 2008 o irc ainda era legal.
<Rudolf> ainda é
<Rudolf> bom, muito útil ainda
<Rudolf> preciso ir
<Rudolf> fuiz
<saviog> bom dia a todos
<saviog> ...
<saviog> boas
<saviog> alguém aki trabalha ou ja trabalhou que aplicações pra nuvem?
<saviog> tem alguem vivo aki?
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<AsFelix> meia-boca aqui
<saviog> vcs sabem algo sobre nuvem?
<saviog> aplicações confugurações... e tal....?
<liberie> ta meio encoberto aqui em SP
<liberie> bastante nuvem
<saviog> kkk deve ser esse o prblema... aki tá só sol...kkk
<saviog> PI
<liberie> brincadeiras a parte voce quer perguntar algo sobre IaaS PaaS
<liberie> ?
<saviog> não... mais amplo....
<Rudolf> porra, mais ainda?
<Rudolf> seja específico na pergunta
<saviog> q to montando um sistema de backupdstribuido com openstack ....
<Rudolf> ajuda quem for te responder
<saviog> e preciso da melhor forma pra instalar ....
<saviog> e tbm estou usando uma VPS.... e instalando agora o openstack .... nela .... porém to com uma duvida nu script que colocaram lá...
<saviog> só isso ...kkk
<Rudolf> saviog: da uma lida aqui ó: http://docs.openstack.org/ops/
<saviog> certo to abrindo aki ... mas axo q já vi....kkkk mas vamos por partes...
<saviog> http://www.scottbrightwell.org/2014/06/05/how-i-installed-openstack-at-a-service-provider-in-20-mins/
<saviog> tem um script aki que num consigo executar
<saviog> só isso ajudaria muito..
<hggdh> o que ocorre ao executar o script? O que faria o script?
<Rudolf> qual o erro?
<Rudolf> defina "não consigo!"
<hggdh> e defina "script"...
<saviog> um instante
<Rudolf> tempo...
<saviog> opa opa... axa q axei...kkkk
<saviog> o problema ....kkk
<saviog> Rudolf ... sobre o docs do openstack enviado, como eu pensei eu já tenho.... m
<saviog> mas valeu a tentativa..  :)
<Rudolf> saviog: já TEM, ou já LEU
<Rudolf> saviog: se já LEU, não faz sentido perguntar sobre melhores práticas
<Rudolf> saviog: agora se TEM, e não LEU, tá perdendo tempo
<saviog> ja tenho e nem lembrava...kkk
<saviog> vou lelo agora...
<saviog> vlw
<Rudolf> boa leitura
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> supimpa
<mirqui> blza , isso que interessa :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sepol> ola
<sepol> Uma boa noite pessoal
<sepol> estou testando o programa simpleirc no android
<astroo-> sepol  ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-22
<sepol> ola
<astroo-> ola novamente
<andretyn> Ola astroo-
<vinii> Olá, Alguém aí pode me ajudar com um problema ?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<vinii> é que eu instalei o backbox linux aqui, eu usava roteador, e agora com roteador a internet não funciona aqui, só conectado diretamente ao cabo ..
<astroo-> se nao tiveres pressa repete a cada meia hora
<vinii> repetir oq ? a pergunta ? kk
<astroo-> sim
<KurtKraut> vinii, Esse Blackbox é beaseado no Ubuntu?
<vinii> sim
<KurtKraut> vinii, Você consegue reproduzir o mesmo problema com o Ubuntu?
<vinii> ai n sei
<vinii> pq coloquei o roteador dps de instalar o backbox ..
<KurtKraut> vinii, Não vejo relação do seu problema com o Ubuntu.
<oliverio> quem é vivo.. KurtKraut
<vinii> backbox é uma distro ubuntu ..
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhoras e senhores!
<CyL> BlackFlag: Boa noite.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, hm
<ebrazjr> um olá para todos!
<sepol> bom dia a todos
<ricardobarbosams> bom dia
<sepol> ok ricardo
<sepol> estou testando um aplicativo simpleirc
<sepol> para android
<sepol> muito bom
<sepol> fica a dica
<sepol> simpleirc
<sepol> no linux uso o irssi
<sepol> mas se falando em linux.
<ricardobarbosams> app android?
<ricardobarbosams> simpleIrc?
<decrypt> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simpleirc
<sepol> esta semana fiquei muito surpreso ao instalar em uma maquina na empresa o XUBUNTU
<sepol> Que esta funcionando redondo.
<sepol> muito leve o xubuntu
<sepol> a tela grafica muito bem organizada
<sepol> uso linux em 85% aqui na empresa
<sepol> o xubunto que instalei foi versao 14
<crase> bom dia galera
<edijanio> bom dia
<edijanio> é que acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.1
<sepol> é como eu estava comentando agora a pouco, eu instalei o Xubuntu em uma maquina aqui na empresa e ficou redondo.
<edijanio> e estou com problemas na resolução
<edijanio> ela não passa de 640x480
<sepol> no ubuntu 14.04 eu tive um problema com resolução, por isto peguei o xubuntu.
<edijanio> tem como resolver sem formatar novamente
<edijanio> ?
<sepol> já utilizou os comandos xrandr
<edijanio> qual é o procedimento é que sou novo com o sidtema ubuntu
<sepol> mom
<sepol> lxrandr
<sepol> edijanio, abre um shell(gnome-terminal)
<sepol> entre como usuario root
<sepol> de um  apt-get update para atualizar a sua lista de pacotes
<sepol> e de pois dê : apt-get install lxrandr
<sepol> vc esta com o ubuntu, qual versão edijanio
<edijanio> 14.1
<sepol> tente fazer
<sepol> este pacote vai te mostrar as resoluções possiveis
<sepol> gente, se alguém tiver outra idéia no forum pode se manifestar.
<sepol> para ajudar o edijanio
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<edijanio> bom dia
<denisbr> edijanio: o/
<edijanio> é vou ter de baixar o xubuntu pra ver se fica melhor
<edijanio> Por Ja fiz o k pude mais não consegui resolver
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Rudolf> caminhando, afinal hoje é sexta-feira
<mirqui> aqui vai tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> se está tudo tranquilo , isso que serve :)
<SPEEDFRANCA> Diapessoal
<SPEEDFRANCA> Alguem poderia me dar um help?
<mirqui> fala , se der ajudo
<SPEEDFRANCA> Legal
<SPEEDFRANCA> Seguinte instalei o Ubuntu e agora queria colocar o Windws em outra particao
<SPEEDFRANCA> mas o micro nao abre o cd do windows pra boot
<SPEEDFRANCA> já mexi na bios e nada
<mirqui> faz o contrário
<Rudolf> dvd do windows testado em outra máquina?
<mirqui> instala o windows , depois o ubuntu
<mirqui> ai dá tranquilo
<SPEEDFRANCA> beleza
<Rudolf> não não
<SPEEDFRANCA> acho q vou fazer isso... booto com o ubuntu
<Rudolf> para mirqui
<SPEEDFRANCA> uso gparted e frito tudo e reinstalo
<Rudolf> se ele já instalou o ubuntu é só instalar o windows
<Rudolf> o ubuntu não interfere no boot do dvd do windows
<SPEEDFRANCA> era essa a ideia Rudolf
<mirqui> xii velho . não sei fazer partições
<Rudolf> se o dvd não funciona no boot é pau do leitor, do dvd ou ele está setando errado o boot
<SPEEDFRANCA> as pariçoe sestao feita ;)
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: deixando claro
<mirqui> por isso quando faço dualboot instalo primeiro o windows
<Rudolf> mirqui: é o correto
<Rudolf> mirqui: principalmente pq o instalador burro do windows vai sobreescrever a mbr
<mirqui> é windows 7 ou 8 ?
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: o ubuntu le o dvd do windows... a prioridade de boots ta certa.. o laptop chega a ler o cdbooot do windows mas cai no ubuntu
<SPEEDFRANCA> mirqui: win7
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: vc não boota o dvd do windows pelo ubuntu tio
<mirqui> haa tranquilo
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: se ocorre a leitura e o boot de instalação não ocorre é pau do dvd
<mirqui> é uns 20 min para fazer tudo
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: kkkk eu sei... eu disse q no ubuntu o dvd é lido... ai inicio o laptop e nao entra na instalação do windows
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: não tem outra explicação
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: boot -ok
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: entendi
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: bios - ok
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: pau de dvd
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: vou tentar dar boot com o dvd do ubuntu e ver se inicia pelo cd
<mirqui> quando vc dá boot vc precisa ficar apertando qualquer tecla
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: como disse antes, ubuntu só aparece depois do boot loader, tem culpa alguma
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: vc tem razão... o cd do ubunutu de load
<SPEEDFRANCA> q droga é o 3 windows Rudolf  q gravo.. o p´rimeiro ta iniciou mas nao instalou
<SPEEDFRANCA> grrr
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: se tiver outra máquina, testa para ter certeza
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: pode ser seu leitor
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: então acbo de dar boot com o do ubuntu
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: tá lendo q é uma maravilha kkk
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: então, dvds de linux são geralmente mais leves de se ler
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: do windows é uma caralhada de porcaria para ler direto no boot
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: mas é só suposição
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: pode tentar gravar em 4x também
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: ou procurar outra ISO
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: em todo caso, boa sorte
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: totentando uma nova copia ;)
<SPEEDFRANCA> uma pena alguns programas nao rodarem no ubuntu
<SPEEDFRANCA> senão já teria mudado full pra ele
<mirqui> alguns rodam com o wine
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: cara, eu uso linux 98% do tempo
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: não tenho problema em usar windows de vez em quando
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: dia a dia é linux
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: mas autocad, solidworks, jogos, office, é windows
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: uso o que funciona melhor
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: ou o que o mercado de trabalho usa
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: pois é eu uso o autocad e o strap pra calculo
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: cheguei a usar um parecido ao autocad... ele zuou uns arquivos dwg... agora sempre ficam brancos no layout kkkkk
<Rudolf> ah, piada
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: o que é strap?
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: programa de cálculo estrutural
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: tipo ansys? tu faz civil?
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: sim kkkk
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: http://www.sae.eng.br/softwares/strap/info_strap.html
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: esse né?
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: uso o SAP2000 e STRAP
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: http://www.sae.eng.br/softwares/strap/info_strap.html
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: é, eu preciso de alguns programas também para engenharia de produção como Minitab, JMP, Stata
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: por sorte tem Matlab, Mathematica e Maple para linux
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: enfim, uso linux o máximo que posso
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: mas não fico batendo cabeça não
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: trabalha com calculo?
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: pois é... mas é um saco fica reiniciando toda hora
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: pesquiso / programo
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: toda hora? não, só quando preciso
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: se eu consegui pelos menos trabalhar nele.. tava otimo
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: uai, algo normal
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: cara, vc vai usar linux para quê? acessar facebook?
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: kkk pois é... eu uso o linux mais pra diversao mesmo... programas q sao dificies de achar em windows as vezes acho em linux gratos
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: mas se eu conseguisse abrir o autocad nele... ai passava 75% do tempo no linux
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: pena q o wine nao dá conta
<Rudolf> desencana de autocad no linux
<Rudolf> perda de tempo
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: to ligado... sem chance
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: é nao abriu o dvd novo
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: vou livecd do ubuntu.. frito tudo instalo o windows (se der) e depois o ubuntu
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: mas pq não tenta jogar a imagem do windows em um pendrive
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: hummm era umas
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: mas... tem outro porem.. se instalar o windows depois vou ter q atualizar o grub
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: outra tetra kkk
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: sim, vai ter que entrar pelo livecd
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: e reinstalar o grub
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: se não quer perder tempo com isso
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: refaz do zero
<mirqui> faz dual boot leva menos tempo
<Rudolf> mirqui: ele vai fazer dual boot tio
<SPEEDFRANCA> ja era toda as partições formatadas kkk
<SPEEDFRANCA> mirqui: a questao é a ordem... se vc tem windows e depois coloca o ubuntu e mais facil... pq o Ubuntu vem e engloba a vadia lkkkk
<Rudolf> isso
<Rudolf> o correto é sempre os burros primeiros
<Rudolf> no caso o windows
<mirqui> eu usava o windows para ver o nivel de tinta da impressora
<mirqui> mas descobri um programa que faz isto , agora uso só o ubuntu
<SPEEDFRANCA> mirqui: se vc tem o ubuntu primiero... o windows vem e instala e esconde o  ubuntu.. ai vc tem que "acahr" ele
<mirqui> no inicio ele vem ubuntu depois windows
<SPEEDFRANCA> mirqui: fica legal
<mirqui> mas o tempo de um clic somente
<mirqui> na tela de dual boot ele dá opção de até 3 boots
<mirqui> eu usava trialboot
<mirqui> windows , mint ubuntu
<SPEEDFRANCA> mirqui: ess tempo vc consegue mudar.. inclusive a ordem de boots... acho q dá ate pra mudar a tela de fundo etc
<c0ntra> hello
<mirqui> aparece o uuntu , uma tela roxa
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: ordem, tela, fonte, senha
<c0ntra> anyone? with english?
<mirqui> lá tem a opção dos boots
<Rudolf> c0ntra: what do u need dude?
<Rudolf> c0ntra: it is not the best option to english help here, why u don't try #ubuntu instead?
<c0ntra> Rudolf: i pmed u bro
<mirqui> fala em portugês contra
<Rudolf> c0ntra: what do you mean "pmed"?
<c0ntra> Rudolf: send you a private message
<c0ntra> sent*
<Rudolf> c0ntra: no way
<c0ntra> Rudolf: why?
<Rudolf> c0ntra: i'm not accepting pvt
<c0ntra> Rudolf: oh shit
<c0ntra> Rudolf: you should we have to discuss something
<c0ntra> Rudolf: :(
<Rudolf> c0ntra: nop
<c0ntra> Rudolf: why?
<LeandroLuiz> o cara vem procurar ajuda em inglês aqui?
<LeandroLuiz> legal
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: e quer pvt
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: gloria deus eu deixo bloqueado
<Rudolf> inetnum:     191.96.4/24
<Rudolf> status:      reallocated
<Rudolf> owner:       HOST1PLUS hosting services. Brazil.
<Rudolf> ownerid:     BR-HHSB-LACNIC
<Rudolf> responsible: Vincentas Grinius
<Rudolf> address:     Alameda Araguaia, 3641, Barueri
<Rudolf> address:     06455-000 - Tamboré Barueri - SP
<Rudolf> fuck off
<mirqui> rudolf , que é isso ??
<Rudolf> mirqui: observe o ip de saída do c0ntra e o inetnum
<mirqui> sim , ahaha maior xinfra , deus ex
<mirqui> o cara goste de games
<Rudolf> mirqui: to com esse jogo para zerar aqui
<Rudolf> mirqui: falta paciência
<LeandroLuiz> é uma VPS
<mirqui> legal é o início dele ,
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: e gringo usaria VPS no brasil?
<Rudolf> mirqui: tá faltando ip
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf: sim
<Rudolf> mirqui: tem gente usando 138 por aqui
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf: tem vps especializadas em lugares exóticos
<LeandroLuiz> africa do sul
<LeandroLuiz> brasil
<LeandroLuiz> china
<mirqui> é gringo ou está tirando um de gringo ?
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: preço?
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf: esse da Host1plus custa tipo 25 reais 6 meses
<LeandroLuiz> mas é bem low end
<LeandroLuiz> BEEEEM low end
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> só um sshzinho
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> pelo preço
<Rudolf> deve valer
<LeandroLuiz> é tipo 256 mb
<LeandroLuiz> 15 gb de HDD
<LeandroLuiz> 1 core de 3.8 eu acho
<LeandroLuiz> um Xeon..
<mirqui> boa sorte , fui :)
<LeandroLuiz> dá pra rodar um site em wordpress nisso
<LeandroLuiz> com baixo trafego
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: teste de phishing
<Rudolf> kkkk
<LeandroLuiz> só não pode usar apache
<LeandroLuiz> se não vc não roda nem a página "It works"
<LeandroLuiz> heuahuea
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: kkkk, pq?
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: ram?
<LeandroLuiz> sim
<LeandroLuiz> aí a vm começa matar processos
<Rudolf> kkk
<SPEEDFRANCA> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR q odio 2 iso de ruindows zuadas
<SPEEDFRANCA> ufa!
<SPEEDFRANCA> acho q instalando o professional vai dar certo
<Elfon> windows?
<Elfon> rapaz...drogas não levam a nada....hahaha
<SPEEDFRANCA> Rudolf: o ubuntu é tão bruto q formatei as partiçoes pelo gparted... tirei tudo e dei boot e nao é q ele achou grub aqui... mas nao rodou pq tava tudo formatado?
<SPEEDFRANCA> Elfon: infelizmente sou addicted kkkkk
<andretyn> SPEEDFRANCA, acho que o grub foi gravado no mbr...
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: é q nao formatou a particao do swap.. nao permitiu
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: deve ter ficado por la
<andretyn> SPEEDFRANCA, não, o mbr é uma particção de boot, fica separado no hd, somente quando vc instala um S.O. ela é gravada, e não é swap:))
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: ahhh legal.. sou ignorante em informatica :$
<SPEEDFRANCA> ufa consegui instalar o ruins7 professional.. o ultimate deu pau no dvd
<SPEEDFRANCA> até q ta sendo rapido... mas o ubuntu é bem mais rapido e ja vem com o pacote libre de instalação... bom demais isso
<andretyn> SPEEDFRANCA, hehehehe, sempre que vejo alguem reinstalando o Windows, penso que em algum lugar morre um pinguim :P
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: kkkk calma q meu piunguin vem na sequencia
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: eu ja penso diferente
<denisbr> andretyn: uma lágrima do Linus Torvalds caí
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: qndo faco dual... penso q o windows toda fez q dou boot e um bebado...
<andretyn> SPEEDFRANCA, isso é pensamento do Mac os x:))
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: um bebado q acorda com dor no fiofo .... sem saber o q houve kkkk
<andretyn> KKKKKK
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: e pinguimzim palitando os dentes... lendo todas as particoes kkkk
<SPEEDFRANCA> acho ridiculo o ruindows nao ler todas as partições kkkk
<andretyn> SPEEDFRANCA, vc conhece o site do Dio, ele tem muito assunto sobre o Ubuntu...
<andretyn> SPEEDFRANCA, e o edivaldo teve um post sobre o windows lendo partição linux...
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: formatar partição não formata mbr
<SPEEDFRANCA> andretyn: olha! q interessante!
<andretyn> Rudolf, Olá o/
<Rudolf> andretyn: olá
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: existe um programa que a partir do windows você acessa partições ext3/4 no linux
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: mas não funciona com xfs ou reiserfs (se é que alguém usa algo diferente de ext
<Rudolf> )
<andretyn> SPEEDFRANCA, pra dizer a verdade, tem de tudo no Linux, só vírus que eu não rodei ainda.... KKKKKK
<Rudolf> tudo é tão relativo
<SPEEDFRANCA> eu adoro receber email com virus e tentar abrir no ubuntu... kkk
<andretyn> Rudolf, \\//
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: cuidado, existem falhas para browser que funcionam no linux
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: não que vá foder seu sistema, mas podem te "roubar" dados no cache do browser
<SPEEDFRANCA> é verdade.. nao tinha pensado nisso
<SPEEDFRANCA> o sistema e diferente mas o browser "funciona" parecido nos dois sistemas
<Rudolf> java script
<andretyn> Rudolf, tem algum paper sobre isso? site ou link...
<Rudolf> andretyn: google
<andretyn> hehehe
<Rudolf> andretyn: assine a bugtraq ou a secureinfo
<SPEEDFRANCA> esse site do dio nao achei
<SPEEDFRANCA> achei dio linux ;)
<andretyn> www.diolinux.com.br
<andretyn> e o www.edivaldobrito.com.br , SPEEDFRANCA
<raphael> quero instalar o vmware workstation no ubuntu... como proceder
<Rudolf> andretyn: acho que a mais recente é do logjam -> https://weakdh.org/
<Rudolf> raphael: já leu algum how to?
<andretyn> Rudolf, blz, obrigadão colega:))
<Rudolf> raphael: https://www.liberiangeek.net/2014/12/install-vmware-workstation-11-ubuntu-14-10/
<Rudolf> raphael: deve lhe ajudar
<raphael> li alguns... mas, não eram atualizados... minha verção eh a mais recente
<Rudolf> raphael: lembrando que o workstation é pago
<Rudolf> raphael: adapte
<Rudolf> raphael: não muda muito desde muito tempo
<raphael> adaptar...?
<andretyn> raphael, instalação tipo windows, next, next, yes:))
<Rudolf> raphael: o que te mandei agora, tente fazer
<andretyn> raphael, mas usando o terminal...
<Rudolf> raphael: depois fale em que parte travou, se travou
<Rudolf> raphael: tão simples
<raphael> blz... tentar... valeu!!!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<andretyn> mirqui, o/
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<andretyn> tudo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as nnovas?
<SPEEDFRANCA> bom aqui.. instalei o 7.. baixando as  atualizações e depois frito o ubuntu
<mirqui> usa o deepfreeze no win7
<mirqui> e usa o ubuntu normalmente , numca vai ter problemas com virus no win 7
<mirqui> só vai tr que salvar seus trabalhos todos fora do pc :)
<SPEEDFRANCA> mirqui: deepfreeze?
<mirqui> sim , ele congela o win 7 , como se fosse um ponto de r4estauração
<mirqui> restauração
<SPEEDFRANCA> aaa
<mirqui> numca passa para o dia seguinte
<SPEEDFRANCA> mas vivo instalando programa novo...
<SPEEDFRANCA> vou estudar
<mirqui> logo não precisa de atualização
<mirqui> mas tem uma coisa tbm
<mirqui> vc numca vai poder deixar nada salvo no pc ahaha
<mirqui> pois ele apaga tudo
<mirqui> sim , então deepfreze não é o seu caso
<SPEEDFRANCA> agora o seguinte... ubuntu 86 ou 64?
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> 86?
<mirqui> tem 32 e 64 bits
<mirqui> estou usando agora o 64
<mirqui> é um pouco mais rápido
<SPEEDFRANCA> isso...
<mirqui> 64 bits acho se vc tem um pc com mais de 1 núcleo , agora não sei
<mirqui> sei que trabalha mais rápido
<SPEEDFRANCA> como descubro meu laptop é 64 ou 32?
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Epa, uma coisa é uma coisa, outra coisa é outra coisa.
<KurtKraut> SPEEDFRANCA, Pegue o modelo específico do CPU do seu computador e veja na wikipédia em inglês a página dele. Ou se for Intel, no site da Intel tem um decritivo bacana
<SPEEDFRANCA> intel core 3
<KurtKraut> SPEEDFRANCA, É 64 bits.
<Rudolf> SPEEDFRANCA: suporte 64-bits
<Rudolf> mirqui: a questão é memória
<Rudolf> mirqui: não número de núcleos
<KurtKraut> AFAIK, e você deve fazer um double check no Google, todo i3 fabricado já é 64 bits.
<mirqui> isso rudolf
<mirqui> lí por alto , mas é isto
<mirqui> speed , qual sua máquina?
<SPEEDFRANCA> sony vaio vpccw23fx
<SPEEDFRANCA> intel core i3
<SPEEDFRANCA> nvidea gerorce by cuba ;)
<mirqui> haa dá 64 bits então
<mirqui> tenho um dual core que roda tranquilo
<SPEEDFRANCA> Intel Core i3-330M(2.13GHz)
<mirqui> acho que no site do ubuntu tem a recomendação
<mirqui> para qual versão usar
<mirqui> 32 ou 64 bits
<SPEEDFRANCA> sim... é q to com ele baixado já
<SPEEDFRANCA> trenho os 2
<mirqui> sim , então é tranquilo
<SPEEDFRANCA> porque aparece como AMD o de 64?
<mirqui> ahaha não faço a mínima idéia
<mirqui> mas amd não é por causa de ser intel ou amd
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> uso ubuntu a uns 2 anos , mas numca me aprofundei em saber
<mirqui> sou usuário final
<mirqui> mas gostei bastante
<SPEEDFRANCA> pelo q me lembro acho q sai como amd... porque a amd dava acesso aos caras na questao de drive e tals por isso os primieros 64 sairam como AMD.. me corrijam se estiver errado
<mirqui> ai fico te devendo
<SPEEDFRANCA> Alguem ai ja esta rodando o ubuntu 15.04?
<mirqui> andei dando uma olhada em tudoriais , mas prefiro o 14.04
<mirqui> tú está usando?
<SPEEDFRANCA> vou instalar o 14.10
<SPEEDFRANCA> e upo pra ele
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/02/ubuntu-1504-vira-com-kernel-319.html
<mirqui> o 14.10 não é lts
<KurtKraut> SPEEDFRANCA, Aparece como AMD porque este foi o primeiro fabricante a adotar no mercado comercial/doméstico a arquitetura de 64 bits, a Intel os acompanhou depois.
<KurtKraut> SPEEDFRANCA, Então originalmente a especificação é da AMD. Existiram e existem outros processadores 64 bits mas para mercado industrial e militar que não são compatíveis com esse padrão da AMD/Intel
<KurtKraut> Ou até mesmo os ARM de 64 bits, é outra arquitetura.
<SPEEDFRANCA> KurtKraut: mas pro intel esse 64 roda ne?
<KurtKraut> SPEEDFRANCA, Reforçando: sim
<KurtKraut> SPEEDFRANCA, AMD é só o pai da criança.
<mirqui> amd é  só o nome
<SPEEDFRANCA> ;)
<oliverio_> May 22 13:20:30 Srv02 kernel: [1572786.101877] EXT4-fs warning (device sdd1): __ext4_read_dirblock:902: error reading directory block (ino 2, block 0)
<Rudolf> oliverio_: faça backup
<oliverio_> já deu isso com alguém em um HD ext4?
<Rudolf> oliverio_: sim
<Rudolf> oliverio_: pode ser fita mal encaixada, poeira, ou mesmo badblock
<oliverio_> problema que são 2 HDs novos
<Rudolf> oliverio_: faça backup
<Rudolf> oliverio_: hd novo também dá pau
<oliverio_> mas os 2?
<Rudolf> oliverio_: principalmente se for refurb
<oliverio_> Tou achando que é o sistema de arquivos..
<Rudolf> oliverio_: o que tem o sistema de arquivo?
<Rudolf> oliverio_: qual sua hipótese
<oliverio_> pera
<oliverio_> vou colar o pastebin
<Rudolf> oliverio_: tá usando ext4dev?
<oliverio_> http://pastebin.com/HJnGSSbi
<oliverio_> dá uma olhada aí
<oliverio_> o que significa esse PARTUUID e PARTLABEL?
<Rudolf> oliverio_: hehehehe
<Rudolf> oliverio_: UID e LABEL da partição uai
<Rudolf> oliverio_: o que isso tem haver?
<Rudolf> oliverio_: seu pau é de filesystem corrompido
<Rudolf> oliverio_: causa provável hardware
<Rudolf> oliverio_: tem o smart ativado?
<oliverio_> estranho, bem estranho
<oliverio_> não
<Rudolf> smartctl -t long /dev/sdd
<Rudolf> formalidades
<Rudolf> pelo erro
<Rudolf> seus hds estão bixados
<Rudolf> salvo mal contato na fita ou poeira na máquina, como disse antes
<oliverio_> humm
<Rudolf> ativa smart
<Rudolf> servidor
<oliverio_> se bem que são 2 HDs externos de 3TB
<Rudolf> sempre ative smart
<Rudolf> e monitore
<Rudolf> oliverio_: USB?
<oliverio_> sim
<Rudolf> oliverio_: kkkkkk
<Rudolf> oliverio_: o cabo é curto? "blindado"?
<Rudolf> oliverio_: pode ser cabo inadequado
<oliverio_> humm
<oliverio_> eu noto que vez ou outra eles gera meio que um conflito
<mirqui> ahaha
<Rudolf> conflito?
<oliverio_> eu tento acessar a pasta montada e ele gera erro de input/output
<oliverio_> aí dou um df -h e vejo que ta montado
<oliverio_> porém, com nomenclatura diferente do que realmente estão no momento.. quando vejo pelo blkid
<oliverio_> deu pra entender ou expliquei complicado? haha
<Rudolf> oliverio_: ele está pulando
<Rudolf> oliverio_: montando e desmontando
<Rudolf> oliverio_: pau pau pau
<oliverio_> sim, exato
<Rudolf> oliverio_: com hd externo usb
<Rudolf> oliverio_: 90% das vezes era cabo inadequado
<oliverio_> acredito que seja o cabo mesmo, visse
<oliverio_> tava desconfiando dele há um tempo já..
<Rudolf> eu tenho um curtinho aqui
<oliverio_> nesses HDs tem nada ainda
<Rudolf> por causa disso
<Rudolf> esses hds grandes
<Rudolf> não aguentam essas biqueiras igual cabo de celular
<Rudolf> 2 metros de cabo usb
<Rudolf> nao rola
<Rudolf> 15cm no máximo
<oliverio_> eu vou formatar de novo esse HD
<mirqui> o.0
<mirqui> ahaha
<oliverio_> reecolocar o cabo USB, reiniciar a máquina e formatar de novo
<SPEEDFRANCA> é... cabo de vendedor ambulante não rola
<oliverio_> mas é o próprio cabo que veio nele, original..
<Rudolf> oliverio_: bom, qual marca?
<Rudolf> oliverio_: IOMEGA?
<oliverio_> sim
<LeandroLuiz> eu tive um problema semelhante
<Rudolf> oxi, aí é difícil ser cabo
<LeandroLuiz> comprei uma gaveta
<LeandroLuiz> da Seagate
<LeandroLuiz> inseri o HD
<LeandroLuiz> e BAAAAM
<Rudolf> oliverio_: agora to apostando que tu deu azar
<LeandroLuiz> deseja formatar?
<LeandroLuiz> heuaheua
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: kkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> aí eu formatei
<LeandroLuiz> depois disso ficou bom
<Rudolf> oliverio_: nunca vi iomega dar zica assim
<oliverio_> aliás, minto eu.
<oliverio_> é seagate 3tb
<Rudolf> oliverio_: ah, tá normal dar merda então
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> Seagate Expansion oliverio ?
<oliverio_> sim, sim
<oliverio_> esse mesmo
<oliverio_> hahaha
<LeandroLuiz> então
<LeandroLuiz> eu tenho uma gaveta dessa
<LeandroLuiz> com HD Hitachi
<LeandroLuiz> ta indo legal
<oliverio_> eu tenho um HD Hitachi aqui que deu pau ontem
<oliverio_> já tava acompanhando ele no syslog
<LeandroLuiz> meu Hitachi tem anos já
<LeandroLuiz> ta 100%
<oliverio_> quando foi ontem ele pediu caixão
<LeandroLuiz> Hitach 500 mb
<oliverio_> o daqui é 3TB
<LeandroLuiz> nessa gaveta Seagate
<LeandroLuiz> eu mesmo montei
<LeandroLuiz> faço backup pra ela com rsync
<Rudolf> já pensou se o pau for na gaveta
<Rudolf> olha o preju
<oliverio_> já quebrei uma gaveta dessa tentando abri pra inseri um HD interno, kkk
<Rudolf> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> saravá hein oliverio_
<LeandroLuiz> a gaveta é de encaixe
<LeandroLuiz> não pode forçar
<LeandroLuiz> se não já era
<oliverio_> sim, exato
<oliverio_> po
<LeandroLuiz> a minha eu comprei sem o HD, veio desmontada
<LeandroLuiz> aí eu so coloquei o hd
<oliverio_> ontem esse Hitachi deu pau, já vinho pedindo arrego
<LeandroLuiz> e montei
<LeandroLuiz> eu tenho smart habilitado
<oliverio_> já era 17h, tava largando já
<LeandroLuiz> mas não pro meu HD principal
<oliverio_> corri e meti um rsync pro storage
<LeandroLuiz> quer dizer
<LeandroLuiz> ta habilitado
<LeandroLuiz> mas desabilitado o controle de energia
<LeandroLuiz> pq o hd fica parando
<LeandroLuiz> toda hora
<oliverio_> ontem foi fechamento de revista
<LeandroLuiz> spin up
<oliverio_> e tinha que mandar pra impressão ontem mesmo
<LeandroLuiz> é um Western Digital Blue
<oliverio_> foi corre-corre, viu
<oliverio_> e eu com medo de perder toda a diagramação de ontem
<oliverio_> aqui o backup é feito de 01h todos os dias
<oliverio_> tou pensando em colocar às 12h e 01h todos dias
<LeandroLuiz> faço 1 vez por semana pq é meu notebook
<oliverio_> sim
<oliverio_> usa ubuntu aí?
<LeandroLuiz> Debian
<oliverio_> eu mal faço backup em notebook
<oliverio_> geralmente já puxo pro HD externo
<oliverio_> não tenho uma rotina de backup na máquina
<LeandroLuiz> então, tem semana que nem faço
<LeandroLuiz> não fico me preocupando
<oliverio_> vou vê se venho esse final de semana pra empresa
<oliverio_> foda que o pessoal estão trabalhando dia de sábado pra fechar uma coleção de livro
<SPEEDFRANCA> pessoal... q problemas posso ter ao instalar uma versão 32 num micro q roda a 64?
<SPEEDFRANCA> seria só performance?
<Novato> Ok. Queria saber se o LUbuntu é bom. Quero instala-lo num computador antigo
<SPEEDFRANCA> eu nao entendo muito.. sei q esse lubuntu é a versao light do ubuntu
<SPEEDFRANCA> ele nao usa o unity
<Novato> é isso que eu sei tambem, e nem vi link para download no ubuntu.br - queria testar c uma versao em portugues
<SPEEDFRANCA> eu acho q deve rodar ate melhor q o ubuntu.. mas é achismo ;)
<Novato> é... estou querendo instala num potente Athlon 1.0
<SPEEDFRANCA> kkk
<denisbr> Novato: vai de slackware ou usa um debian básico, ao invés de instalar kde, usa fluxbox, icewm ou o lxde.
<Novato> ih, carai. slackware é para nerd. sou um cara normal. hehe
<SPEEDFRANCA> kkkkkkkk
<denisbr> Novato: Você já tentou usar?
<Novato> cara, morri na instalação...
<Novato> queria saber mais mesmo sobre o Lubuntu
<LeandroLuiz> contrata uma uti móvel
<LeandroLuiz> enquanto vc ta instalando
<LeandroLuiz> pq ai se vc morrer
<LeandroLuiz> tem desfribrilador
<LeandroLuiz> desfibrilador*
<denisbr> Novato: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Lubuntu-um-Ubuntu-mais-Leve http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/lubuntu/ http://sejalivre.org/lubuntu-13-10-esta-caminhando-pra-ser-um-ubuntu-perfeito/ http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/05/qual-o-melhor-linux-para-pcs-fracos-antigos.html
<SPEEDFRANCA> vai desse lubuntu ou acha uma distro pra epoca dele do ubuntu
<SPEEDFRANCA> falei merda?
<Rudolf> acho que o problema de usar ubuntu da epoca são as atualizações que não podem serem feitas
<SPEEDFRANCA> kkk
<SPEEDFRANCA> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<SPEEDFRANCA> é verdade.. o cara vai parar na atualização final do lts
<Novato> valeu pela dica Leandro Luiz, v.deve ter tido essa experiencia. Mas, eu não vou passar por isso.. hehe
<SPEEDFRANCA> mas também... com um athlon 1.0 ... sem ofensas ao velhinho ;)
<Novato> ok, isso é uma informacao relevante: o lubuntu não tem mais atualização..
 * denisbr ainda acha que o Novato tem que ir de slackware :)
<Novato> mas, pode ser que, se ele não for muuuito antigo, resolva
<denisbr> Novato: https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/780781-6-excellent-lightweight-linux-distros-for-x86-and-arm
<Novato> digo, se a ultima atualização nao for muito antiga
<Novato> ok, denisbr vou la ver
<Novato> grato a todos, e LLuiz, vai tomar no seu cu.. hehe
<LeandroLuiz> pow
<LeandroLuiz> cara mal educado =/
<LeandroLuiz> eu tentando ajudar
<denisbr> LeandroLuiz: bem vindo ao grupo :)
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> só pq eu dei a ideia da UTI?
<LeandroLuiz> o cara mesmo falou que morreu na instalação
<denisbr> LeandroLuiz: você estava falando com o espirito dele somente !!!
<LeandroLuiz> se tivesse uma UTI móvel lá
<LeandroLuiz> ele teria sobrevivido
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: tu que é parça dos caras aqui
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: cadê a Ursolina
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Não sei.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: pq banindo o pobrezinho?
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Busque a resposta a sua pergunta dentro de você :D
<LeandroLuiz> ui
<LeandroLuiz> matrix
<oliverio_> hahay
<oliverio_> vou tirar um tempinho essa tarde pra resolver aquela questão lá
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: falou Morfeu!!!
<Elfon> Pessoal, mouses sem fio são bem reconhecidos no linux?
<mirqui> vc está tendo problemas ?
<Rudolf> Elfon: alguns mouses da microsoft dão problema
<Rudolf> Elfon: no wheel
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas existe um programa resetmice que arruma
<Elfon> Rudolf: vou comprar um genérico mesmo
<Rudolf> Elfon: pode comprar cara, funciona
<Elfon> queria saber se de modo geral o suporte é bom
<Rudolf> Elfon: eu tenho dois aqui
<Rudolf> Elfon: no notebook não dá problema
<Rudolf> Elfon: só na torre
<Elfon> pra saber se é plug an play... enão plug and pray
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas rodo o resetmice e vai de boas
<Rudolf> Elfon: plug and play
<Rudolf> Elfon: pode comprar
<Elfon> ok
<mirqui> rudolf , qual web cam funciona bem com o ubuntu €
<mirqui> ?
<Elfon>  mirqui acredito que muitas são suportadas
<Elfon> eu sempre testo com o tvtime
<mirqui> tvtime tem na central de programas ?
<Elfon> bom...deveria ter
<oliverio_> me arrependi ter comprado mouse sem fio
<Elfon> Alguém já usou iphone no linux?
<oliverio_> ficar carregando pilha 2x na semana..
<Elfon> queria saber se é possível transferir músicas elo amarok ou coisa parecida
<Elfon> oliverio: seria legal um mouse sem fio...aí quando descarregasse plugaria na usb pra carregar novamente :)
<Rudolf> Elfon: isso já não vai te deixar feliz
<Rudolf> Elfon: suporte para apple no linux é beeeeeeeeeem precário
<Rudolf> mirqui: câmera que eu tenho é a do notebook
<oliverio_> Elfon, seria legal msm
<Elfon> Rudolf: li que tem q instalar o libimobiedevice
<Rudolf> mirqui: qualquer camera cara da microsoft funciona
<Elfon> mas só vou poder testar mais tarde
<Rudolf> Elfon: sim, mas é bem precário
<Rudolf> Elfon: nem perdi tempo com isso
<Rudolf> Elfon: e cuidado para não corromper os dados/musicas do seu iPhode
<mirqui> dr hanks funciona ?
<Elfon> puts
<Elfon> Rudolf: na realidade só quero pegar as fotos
<Rudolf> Elfon: na boa?
<Rudolf> Elfon: esquece
<mirqui> ou tem como pegar os drivers ?
<Elfon> Rudolf: só quero fazer como era no windows
<Rudolf> Elfon: não vai fazer
<Rudolf> Elfon: não foi feito para linux
<Elfon> caraca...nesse nivel?
<Rudolf> Elfon: e nem vão fazer
<Rudolf> Elfon: reclame com a apple
<Elfon> caraca....sinistro
<oliverio_> contact@apple.com
<oliverio_> manda o tio ir praquele canto.
<oliverio_> 50min pra largar. ô lêlê
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<galdino> Boa tarde
<galdino> oi gente estou com problemas na placa de video
<galdino> A resolução só fica em 640x480
<galdino> alguem sabe como consertar
<Rudolf> galdino: qual sua placa de video?
<Rudolf> galdino: o modulo dela está instalado corretamente?
<Rudolf> galdino: lspci -k (te mostra a placa e se ela tem o modulo)
<galdino> intel
<Rudolf> galdino: para te ajudar da melhor forma
<Rudolf> galdino: você precisa ser SEMPRE específico
<Rudolf> galdino: existem MUITAS placas intel
<Rudolf> a resposta que preciso, é parecida com essa:
<Rudolf> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) Subsystem: Lenovo Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller Kernel driver in use: i915
<Rudolf> galdino: o que o seu lspci -k diz?
<galdino> beleza deixa eu ver
<galdino> ver se esta informação 771/671 pcie vga display adapter
<galdino> processador intel pentium dual core
<shallwe> boa tarde galera, alguem está por acaso usando placa de video da AMD no ubuntu 14.04?
<shallwe> kkk só porque eu ia perguntar algo agora funcionou do nada o drive! está instalando, vai ver faltava alguma atualização no ubuntu
<galdino> ja a do meu com placa intel nen reza
<shallwe> qual placa intel?
<galdino> ja formatei duas vezes e ainda atualizei e nada
<shallwe> depende da placa, eu já usei muito intel
<galdino> o driver que estar nela é este SIS 771/671 pcie vga display adapter
<shallwe> isso ai é de pentium 4?
<galdino> só que a resulução nã0 sai de 640x480
<galdino> isso
<shallwe> bom eu ia falar que já usei muita placa intel desde a gma 3100 mas ai vc me ganhou kkk
<shallwe> tem várias coisas na internet mas vc já deve ter tentando então
<shallwe> já foi nos drivers adicionais ?
<shallwe> lá nos canais de software
<galdino> não
<shallwe> então tem uma dica lá
<shallwe> lá nesta aba de drivers adicionais, depois que vc clicar lá claro, tem que esperar pode demorar pra carregar
<shallwe> ai tem que aparecer algo "using x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module source for dkms"
<shallwe> dizem que tem que marcar isto, depois reiniciar
<shallwe> realmente estas placas mais antigas são fogo no ubuntu, pois deixaram de ter suporte a muito tempo pra windows, imagina pra linux! Sorte que o pessoal do linux sempre da um jeitinho de modificar algo e rodar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<feneco_> ola
<astroo-> ola
<feneco> alo
<feneco> windows>>
<astroo-> ola
<andretyn> feneco, astroo-  Olá!!
<andretyn> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-23
<tonymanero> Boa noite
<tonymanero> Pessoal, tenho uma dúvida referente ao mercado de software livre.
<tonymanero> Recentemente,voltei a mexer com informática
<tonymanero> E estou interessado em trabalhar mais com software livre, porém estou precisando em conseguir uma renda extra não tão significativa e a minha dúvida é a seguinte: programação ou serviços de sysadmin?
<tonymanero> Qual dos dois tem mais demanda?
<astroo-> ola
<oliverio> tonymanero, isso depende muito do profissional que você é. mas no geral, programador recebe mais propostas free-lancer
<tonymanero> Obrigado oliverio.
<tonymanero> Sou natural de Brasilia, e vi que tem muitos anúncios para vaga de PHP.
<tonymanero> Mas creio que vocẽ já respondeu a minha pergunta, apesar que popularmente aqui é bem pago para quem consegue um servidor básico, nem que seja para uma firma.
<oliverio> PHP é a linguagem que você vai mais achar vagas, agora tem que ta capacitado pra preencher as vagas
<tonymanero> Exatamente.
<oliverio> quanto ganha um sysadmin aí?
<tonymanero> Não tenho idéia. Na verdade, na empresa que eu trabalhava, eu acho que a renda do sysadmin era mais de 4 mil
<tonymanero> Mas isso porque dominava banco de dados Oracle.
<tonymanero> Também, tem aquela questão, que (eu acho) um sysadmin tem que ter mais recursos fisicos para aprender (servidores, por exemplo)
<tonymanero> já programar é necessário um computador.
<tonymanero> Estou errado?
<oliverio> pois é, exato
<oliverio> se bem que você pode treinar com máquinas virtuais
<tonymanero> Pensei nisso também.
<tonymanero> Posso até emular uma rede.
<tonymanero> Mas estou sem recurso fisico (leia-se computador)
<tonymanero> Mas enfim, estou vendo que os dois caminhos são lucrativos. Vai bastar eu escolher um.
<tonymanero> Apesar que montar servidores e configura-los para serviços básicos, de longe, parece ser mais acessivel que aprender a programar em algumas linguagens e adquirir experiência para ter um trabalho freelancer
<oliverio> quais seriam os serviços básicos que você se refere?
<tonymanero> Firewall, Servidor de e-mail, proxy.
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<oliverio> e quais seriam os avançados, tonymanero?
<tonymanero> oliverio, não sei. rs
<tonymanero> creio que esses são mais 'facéis' no modo de que uma empresa pequena precisa, ainda mais quando não tem uma grande infraestrutura.
<tonymanero> creio que me expressei mau
<oliverio> manjando de redes e linux, dá pra rodar qualquer serviço de boa
<oliverio> uns mais complexos, outros mais light
<tonymanero> Bacana.
<tonymanero> Administração de sistemas e programação são areas bem complexas, que mudam e exige uma dedicação singular.
<tonymanero> A questão é que tenho problema de querer abraçar o mundo.
<tonymanero> Ter ambas escolhas.
<tonymanero> Vai entender rs
<oliverio> sou assim também, haha
<tonymanero> Qual á sua área oliverio?
<oliverio> hoje sou sysadmin, mas programo PHP, Front-End (HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, JavaScript)
<oliverio> e sempre tou estudando alguma coisa diferente pra adquirir mais experiência
<oliverio> podia focar apenas em administração de servidores/redes e só.
<tonymanero> Não pode se estagnar.
<tonymanero> Mas também não adianta nada, você estudar programação web e do nada mudar para engenharia de hardware.
<tonymanero> são coisas distantes.
<tonymanero> Tô aprendendo isso com a vida.
<tonymanero> :p
<oliverio> exatamente
<oliverio> é complicado isso aí, você sempre ta querendo se atualizar, aprender técnicas novas, tecnologias novas, e depois se vê perdendo o foco na sua área
<tonymanero> O negócio é incorporar o que se aprende na sua área.
<tonymanero> Antigamente, tudo era muito básico.
<tonymanero> Até programar em Assembly era fácil (no começo da era pc)
<tonymanero> Hoje em dia, é especialização para tudo.
<tonymanero> Não tem como.
<tonymanero> Tem que ter ser igual ao Sherlock Holmes diz da mente.
<oliverio> sim, sim
<oliverio> tempo atrás acredito que dava pra ser o cara de tudo, hahaha
<tonymanero> ahahh
<tonymanero> clinico geral da informática
<oliverio> pois é, kk
<tonymanero> Uma coisa que me interesssa também é segurança em TI
<tonymanero> Dá para dominar as armas, mas voltado para essse lado que sempre está expandindo
<oliverio> você trabalha com que?
<tonymanero> Atualmente?
<oliverio> sim
<tonymanero> Sou técnico chulé de informática
<tonymanero> foda
<tonymanero> :|
<oliverio> penso em fazer a pós em segurança
<tonymanero> Bacana.
<tonymanero> Oliverio, vou indo ai
<tonymanero> O tempo acabou.
<Gustavo_> Boa noite pessoal blz?
<tonymanero> Mas me passa o seu facebook, vamos agregando informações e trocando figurinhas
<oliverio> opa, Gustavo_. boa noite!
<Gustavo_> to tentando  sair do windows pro ubuntu, mas gostaria de saber se meu note roda sem lentidao o Ubuntu 15.04
<tonymanero> Configuração, Gustavo_
<Gustavo_> pois tentei instalar e ficou lento demais
<oliverio> qual a configuração?
<tonymanero> Tem que ver a configuração
<Gustavo_> vou colocar aqui um min
<Gustavo_>  Processador I5-4200U @1.60GHZ 2.30 GHZ. RAM 4G, Placa de video dedicada AMD Radeon R5 M230 2GB e HD de 1 tera.
<oliverio> roda tranquilo
<tonymanero> falou pessoal
<Gustavo_> sabe aquela pesquisa do ubuntu que procur tudo em tempo real¹
<Gustavo_> ?
<Gustavo_> trava demais
<Gustavo_> sera que devo reinstalar?
<astroo-> Gustavo_  ola tudo
<Gustavo_> fiquei tão triste por travar tudo rssss, eu to decidido a largar o w 8.1
<Gustavo_> mesmo tempo pago por ele
<Gustavo_> tendo*
<oliverio> colocou em dualboot com algum outro sistema operacional?
<oliverio> como fez a instalação?
<Gustavo_> gravei o dvd pela imagem do site e fiz em dual boot com o windows até eu  me acostumar totalmente era a versao 14.04, aí ele pediu atualizaçã pra 15.04
<oliverio> o problema pode ta aí
<Gustavo_> o que recomenda que eu faça
<oliverio> faz uma instalação do 0, normalmente atualização da conflitos, bugs
<Gustavo_> mas posso fazer dual boot?
<Gustavo_> interfere em algo?
<Gustavo_> depois que eu instalar, devo atualizar pra 15.04 de novo?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<feneco> bom
<feneco> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<feneco> blz
<feneco> td bem
<feneco> e a
<feneco> e
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<feneco> 2016 ano do linux
<mirqui> sim , mas já lançaram a versão wolf
<mirqui> já está para download
<mirqui> ai eu tiro o escorpião do bolse e compro um tablet :)
<feneco> esse ubuntu 15.04 não é lts né?
<feneco> só o 16.04 que será?
<mirqui> o 16 acho que será
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<feneco> deve sair em abril
<lucian> Alguem tem experiencia com cceht345tv e dual booting com win8 e ubuntu? to com a maior dor de cabeca para instalar o bootloader...
<mirqui> vc quer desabilitar a uefi ?
<mirqui> olha isso
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<lucian> tentei varios metodos.... windows 8 funciona no modo legacy? estou preso no passo de recuperar a mbr com o boot-repair. o erro diz que eu estou rodando o live cd no modo legacy, e que tenho que rodar no uefi, mas na bios jah esta selecionado o modo uefi....
<mirqui> tenho um tutorial bem grande que peguei , olha só
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<mirqui> Desativando UEFI das máquinas atuais
<mirqui> ------------------------------------
<mirqui> Nesse tutorial, irei ensinar como desativar o UEFI e instalar um sistema
<mirqui> operacional normalmente em uma máquina baseada nesse novo tipo de
<mirqui> inicialização.
<mirqui> Já respondi dúvidas de UEFI aqui no fórum, inclusive perguntei aos
<mirqui> colegas algumas coisas sobre o UEFI. E por isso decidi fazer um
<mirqui> tutorial definitivo para sanar esse problema.
<mirqui> O UEFI encontra-se na maioria de Notebooks e Desktops. É a nova BIOS que foi
<mirqui> implementada nos computadores atuais. Com ela, os computadores iniciam
<mirqui> em 5 segundos, e outras melhorias notáveis comparada com a BIOS antiga.
<mirqui> Uma desvantagem do UEFI é o seu sistema de inicialização. Para instalar
<mirqui> um sistema operacional, o sistema déve ter uma chave para poder ser
<mirqui> inicializado no UEFI. E essa chave déve ser comprada pelos
<mirqui> desenvolvedores do sistema. Os sistemas que migraram para esse novo
<mirqui> padrão de boot que conheço, são:
<mirqui> - Windows 8
<mirqui> - Fedora
<mirqui> - Ubuntu
<mirqui> O que isso significa?
<mirqui> Isso significa que nenhum sistema que possua a chave de boot do UEFI
<mirqui> poderá ser inicializado. Isso aplica-se ao antigo Windows XP/Vista/7.
<mirqui> A única forma de instalar estes sistemas operacionais e muitos outros é
<mirqui> desativando a BIOS UEFI.
<mirqui> Desativando a BIOS UEFI
<mirqui> -----------------------
<mirqui> Para desativar a BIOS UEFI, tenha em mente que todos os dados do sistema
<mirqui> operacional atual instalado em modo UEFI serão perdidos. Faça backup de
<mirqui> seus arquivos pessoais para prosseguir com o procedimento.
<mirqui> Reinicie o computador. Vamos acessar o Setup da BIOS. Durante o boot, pressione a tecla DEL (na maioria
<mirqui> de máquinas, a tecla é esta). Caso não funcione, existem outras teclas,
<mirqui> como F2, F3, F12, etc.
<mirqui> Ao entrar no Setup da BIOS, você déve alterar o modo de BIOS (ou Boot
<mirqui> mode) para "Legacy BIOS", ou simplesmente "Legacy". Isso varia de
<mirqui> computador para computador.
<mirqui> Também dévem ser colocadas em Disabled opções como "Secure Boot",
<mirqui> "UEFI", que são opções que o Windows e outros sistemas operacionais com
<mirqui> UEFI
<mirqui> acho que pode te ajudar
<mirqui> se conseguir boa sorte :)
<mirqui> fui :)
<lucian> eu ja vi esta pagina... mas acho a informacao meio erronea... o ubuntu suporta uefi com certeza.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<yvys> alguem para me ajudar pfv
<yvys> ??
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<EmanueLopea> oi tarde galera
<BlackFlag> tarde
<EmanueLopea> enta como faco para rodar o jogos do  face no ubunto nao quer rodar nao
<EmanueLopea> e o gereciador nao encontra o adobe
<diegobiavati> Alguém sabe como usar menu global do gnome shell?
<diegobiavati> Já Googlei e não achei nada simples e direto para o Ubuntu 14.04
<EmanueLopea> alquem pode me ajudar
<EmanueLopea> ????
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopea, Procure por instruções sobre como instalar o flash plugin no Ubuntu
<EmanueLopea> nao ta dando serto
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopea, E o que você já tentou?
<EmanueLopea> baixa pelo proprio adobe
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopea, Por tentativa e erro não vai dar certo. Você procurou por instruções sobre como instalar o flash plugin no Ubuntu?
<EmanueLopea> um..vc tem algum video para me pAssar?
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopea, Qual versão do seu Ubuntu?
<EmanueLopea> unicorn
<EmanueLopea> 14.10
<EmanueLopea> se eu atualiza para 15.04
<EmanueLopea> vai rodar o games do face?
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopea, Se o jogo for em Flash (creio que todos são), sim.
<EmanueLopea> pq ja fis muitas coisa aki e nada
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopea, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=como+instalar+flash+ubuntu+14.10
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopea, Tenta as instruções do primeiro link. Se ainda assim não funcionar, me avise
<EmanueLopea> ok
<EmanueLopes> cara ao deu certo
<EmanueLopes> nao deu certo
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopes, Me passa o link exato das instruções que você seguiu
<EmanueLopes> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/04/como-instalar-o-plugin-do-flash-no-ubuntu.html
<EmanueLopes> essas
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopes, Apareceu alguma mensagem de erro em alguma etapa?
<EmanueLopes> nao
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopes, Me mostra um screenshot da sua tela demonstrando os comandos que você seguiu.
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopes, Preciso ver o que você fez para rever se houve algo errado.
<EmanueLopes> nao sei como manda a foto
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopes, Primeiro, você sabe tirar o screenshot, a captura de tela?
<EmanueLopes> ja fiz
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopes, Envia para o site imgur.com - ele vi gerar uma URL com a imagem para que eu possa ver, mostre a URL aqui.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon_> Rudolf: consegui passar as fotos do iphone pro pc.. pelo kde é barbada :)
<Rudolf> Elfon_: que bom
<Elfon_> Rudolf: quando pluga, ele reconhece como uma câmera...aí só escolher importas as fotos com o Gnewview...depois só Next, Next e Finish :)
<Rudolf> Elfon_: pq vc não usa windows?
<Elfon_> Rudolf: drogas não levam a nada....rsrs
<Rudolf> Elfon_: kkkk
<Rudolf> tendi
<Elfon_> Rudolf: eu quis parar com isso
<Elfon_> omeu note tinha win8...depois eu apaguei
<Elfon_> pq sinceramente....iria usar o office pirata...aí parei
<Elfon_> aqui na empresa só tem 2 pcs...agora todos com linux
<Elfon_> :)
<manokara> magnífico
<Elfon_> o que deu mais trabalho foi o certificado digital, mas foi resolvido :)
<Rudolf> Elfon_: sabe o que seria legal?
<Rudolf> Elfon_: você publicar um "passo a passo" em algum lugar
<Rudolf> Elfon_: viva o linux, por exemplo
<Rudolf> Elfon_: quem tivesse a mesma dúvida...
<Rudolf> Elfon_: agora uma pergunta que não quer calar
<Rudolf> Elfon_: como você tem iPhone mas não tem Office Original (o 365 tá 200R$/ano)
<Elfon_> o iphone é da muié
<Elfon_> quando tirei o windows aí ela foi transferir as fotos...aí tive q ouvir: "Você mudou tudo, agora não funciona."kkkk
<Elfon_> aí fiquei procurando pra fazer funcionar...hahahah
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> famoso "tomou no boga!
<oliverio> ta usando Win Rudolf?
<Elfon_> eu tenho um android mesmo...aí uso com o kdeconnect e fica fino fino
<Rudolf> oliverio: quando preciso
<Elfon_> Rudolf: usa windows?
<Rudolf> Elfon_: sim, uso quando preciso
<oliverio> pois é
<Elfon_> o q por exemplo?
<oliverio> até hoje uso também.
<Rudolf> Elfon_: autocad, minitab, jmp, office de verdade
<Rudolf> Elfon_: só tem para windows
<Elfon_> ouvi dizer q progamas cad ainda não estão muito maduros no linux mesmo
<Elfon_> via wine não funfa legal? playonlinux?
<Rudolf> Elfon_: entre outros programas como Arena, Project, Promodel
<Rudolf> Elfon_: cara, wine é gambiarra
<Elfon_> eu fiquei uns 6 meses com office via playonlinux...tem uns 3 meses que abandonei
<Rudolf> Elfon_: mesmo o melhor produto do mercado o CrossOffice, tem pouco suporte para a maioria dos programas
<Elfon_> eu sei...mas o office funfava de boa
<Rudolf> alias, CrossOver Office
<Rudolf> eu tenho a assinatura dele
<Rudolf> mesmo assim, não é a mesma coisa
<Elfon_> as coisas ficam piores quando se trata de prograas de gestão comercial
<Elfon_> as opções são muito restritas
<Elfon_> pra não dizer quase inexistentes
<Rudolf> quando se fala em nível profissional  EM GERAL, é windows
<Rudolf> eu tenho uns programas de simulação industrial que só rodam em windows
<Rudolf> e ponto final
<Elfon_> pequenas empresas são ignoradas
<Rudolf> $$$$$
<Rudolf> OpenERP é legal
<Rudolf> pena que não tive tempo de me aprofundar
<Elfon_> eu vi algo a respeito
<Elfon_> acho q poucas empresas trabalham com ele no Brasil
<Rudolf> poucas empresas trabalham com linux no brasil (desconsiderando o uso de firewall, proxy, apache ou mail)
<Elfon_> agora windows qualquer buteco tem
<Rudolf> nem que seja piratex-xp
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, São poucas empresas que usam Linux no Brasil mas não tão poucas assim.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: proporcionalmente, poucas
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, As empresas de web, hospedagem, SaaS, Linux tem mais 90% de market share. Banco do Brasil e Caixa Econômica Federal são 100% Linux.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: veja o que eu exclui do meu comentário
<KurtKraut> Casas Bahia é também quase toda Linux, do relógio de ponto, passando pelos caixas até o IBM Mainframe deles, roda Linux
<Rudolf> não estou contando web, hospedagem, infra
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Estou falando para além das exceções que você falou
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Estou falando de desktop de usuário mesmo.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: ah, então é só um comentário, nãó um argumento válido
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Se você for numa agência do Banco do Brasil, o desktop do gerente é Linux.
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Numa dessas startups da vida, além dos servidores, muito comumente a equipe usa Linux em desktops e notebooks
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: resta saber se por opção ou por imposição
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: startup tem que economizar
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Startup precisa de qualidade, o raciocínio é outro.
<Rudolf> certo, certo
<KurtKraut> BB e CEF não usam Linux por falta de dinheiro :D
<KurtKraut> Nem Casas Bahia
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, O que estou divergindo de você é, o ramo é menor do que Microsoft mas não é tão menor assim.
<Rudolf> 40%~60%?
<Rudolf> bullshit!
<Rudolf> vc me deu 3 nomes de empresas
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Primeiramente se acalme, isso daqui é um canal de IRC, não é torcida de futebol. E quem pôs números foi você.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: eu to calmo, nem estava falando mais sobre isso
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: nem quero falar
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Então não me dirija a palavra em vez de vir com 'bullshit', simples assim :D Quem está escalando o conflito é você.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: eu sei o que vi do mercado. o resto é falácia e viagem demagógica
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: então encerramos por aqui
<Rudolf> fim de papo
<Rudolf> o zica
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-24
<sistematico> O Rudolf é o "sabe-tudo", esse cara é problemático.
<sistematico> Não aceita opinião e de ninguem e todos estão errados pra ele.
<sistematico> Boa noite pessoal.
<pcfeduardo> boa noite
<pcfeduardo> :D
<astroo-> ola
<sistematico> KurtKraut, Concordo com você, embora o znc só tenha lido as últimas 50 linhas.
<Elfon_> alo
<KurtKraut> sistematico, Thx. Então quer dizer que o cara tem histórico aqui disso é? De 'dono da bola'?
<astroo-> Elfon_  ola
<andretyn> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<andretyn> como vai astroo-
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<sheldon> Olá, primeiramente boa noite estou acessando um host telnet pelo cliente nativo e os caracteres especiais não aparecem, tem alguma forma de configurar uma codificação pelo cliente reconhecê los ?  desde já, obrigado.
<sheldon> *para
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sheldon> ok, espero então...
<KurtKraut> sheldon, Telnet? Tem certeza que você precisa de telnet? Não vejo alguém usar para valer tem mais de 10 anos, por isso nem vislumbro como resolver o problema que você tem.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FFDR65> O!
<Leandro_> o wifi esta funcionando mas o led no notebook nao esta pelo windows esta funciona
<Leandro_> bom dia gente
<Leandro_> alguem pode me ajuda
<Leandro_> os led do hd, led bateria tudo acende mas do led do wifi nao acende mas conecta
<leandro_> tenho notebook lenovo ibm r51e e o led do wifi nao acende mas wifi esta funcionando
<Eduardo> Bom dia pessoal
<Eduardo> Pessoal sou usuário novo do ubuntu e preciso de ajuda para fazer a maquina enxergar a rede windows, já instalei o pacote samba mas nao consigo fazer o ubuntu ver as outras maquinas da rede, dos pcs com windows eu consigo ver as pastas compartilhadas do ubuntu, mas não ao contrario, alguem pode dar uma forcinha aí?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<sgio4s2s> bom dia
<sgio4s2s> ubuntu versão 14.04 tem suporte até que data
<sgio4s2s> sou novo no ubuntu ainda uso windows e quero usar só ubuntu
<sgio4s2s> uso o notebook acer aspire v5 123 onde encontro os drivers
<sgio4s2s> meu e-mail para respostas é sgio4s2s@yahoo.com.br
<sgio4s2s> desde já agradeço a ajuda, sérgio henrique
<EmanueLopes> ola galera
<EmanueLopes> meu ubuntu ta travando..nao sei o q e ?
<EmanueLopes> alguem pode me ajudar?
<omelete> instalação nova?
<EmanueLopes> sim
<omelete> EmanueLopes,  qual a config do seu pc?
<EmanueLopes> 4gb de ram AMD radeon hd6290
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<omelete> mirqui,  boa tarde
<omelete> EmanueLopes,  estranho, era para funcionar blz
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<omelete> joia
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<EmanueLopes> ta travando e nao ta rodando games do face...
<EmanueLopes> fui durmit tarde ontem atualizando e tentendo de tudo
<xGrind> EmanueLopes, oq acontece?
<EmanueLopes> o adobe...
<EmanueLopes> galera vcs sabem se a canonical brazil vende o bq aquaris ubuntun edition no basil?
<edalte> Boa tarde a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, pessoas!
<astroo-> BlackFlag  ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-23
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nailsom> Boa tarde
<nailsom> Alguem poderia me ajudar a particionar um cartao de memória ? sou novo no ubuntu
<aedigital> cartao de memoria?
<aedigital> ssd?
<nailsom> sim , mas é sd
<nailsom> ele contém 3 partições e eu gostaria de remove las
<aedigital> ah eh cartao de memoria mesmo, nao eh estas hds novas ssd
<nailsom> mas no app discos eu só consigo movimentar a maior de 14 Gb
<nailsom> as outras duas pequenas ficam esmaecidas e não há opção de modifica las
<aedigital> esta usando sudo?
<aedigital> bem,
<aedigital> tenta com o gparted
<nailsom> sim estou usando o Sudo
<aedigital> sudo  apt-get install gparted pra instalar
<aedigital> e depois chama ele no terminal com: sudo gparted
<nailsom> já tenho ele instalado
<nailsom> vou ver
<aedigital> k
<nailsom> no Gparted é a mesma coisa eu so tenho opção de modificar a maior as duas menores estao esmaecidas
<aedigital> :\
<aedigital> nao vejo como entao
<aedigital> qual o tamano destas 2  particoes  menores?
<nailsom> 4.00 MB e 6.96 MB
<aedigital> vixe
<aedigital> sao menores mesmo
<aedigital> acho que sao particoes do sistema de arquivos
<aedigital> nao deve ser possivel mexer nelas mesmo
<aedigital> talvez, soh se formatasse  o cartao
<nailsom_> modo  +i? como faço?
<aedigital> <aedigital> acho que sao particoes do sistema de arquivos
<aedigital> <aedigital> nao deve ser possivel mexer nelas mesmo
<aedigital> <aedigital> talvez, soh se formatasse  o cartao
<nailsom_> pois é
<nailsom_> eu não tenho essa opção nas partições menores
<nailsom_> só na maior
<nailsom_> eu formato a amaior apaga tudo
<nailsom_> desconecto o cartao quando conecto de novo tá tudo lá
<aedigital> devem ser particoes do sistema de arquivos e nao deve ter como mexer  nelas mesmo
<aedigital> ou o cartao esta corrompido
<aedigital> sei la
<nailsom_> bug encontrado na liberparted
<nailsom_> é isso que Gparted retorna e depois fecha
<aedigital> :\
<trash_> alguem aqui joga o dota2??  queria perguntar uma coisa
<Powerless> ola.vcs que são manjadores de linux: alguém sabe uma distro que seja leve e que seja parecido com o windows?
<breaksilva> #dclands
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Break_IDS> e aiii
<Break_IDS> galera.. alguem tem solucao pra esse lance do virtuabox
<Break_IDS> modprobe vboxdrv?
<Break_IDS> no ubuntu atual
<Break_IDS> ?
<Break_IDS> boa noite!!
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvaro__> :|
<Break_IDS> blz alvaro__
<Break_IDS> galera.. alguem tem solucao pra esse lance do virtuabox
<Break_IDS>  modprobe vboxdrv?
<Break_IDS>  no ubuntu atual
<Break_IDS>  ?
<Break_IDS>  boa noite!!
<Break_IDS> mandar whatsapp 71 9367-7097 obrigado se alguem puder
<hggdh> para Virtualbox e 16.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<subzero> algum
<subzero> alguem sabe algum emulador bom de neo geo para ubuntu
<subzero> q de para instalar via repositorios?
<Powerless> noite
<Powerless> alguém pode me dizer quando eu instalo alguns programas, eles nao aparecem na busca?
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-24
<hugutux> Boa noite pessoal,
<astroo-> hugutux  ols
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cach> boua gerall \o/ Koeee
<cach> Salam!
<Powerless> alguém aí sabe alguma alternativa pro ubuntu que seja igual o krunner do kubuntu?
<barna> Powerless, o q faz o krunner?
<Powerless> barna, quando vc ta no desktop e começa a digitar, aparece uma barrinha em sima e começa a pesquisar oque vc digitou
<barna> o dash do ubuntu já num faz isso?
<hggdh> super
<hggdh> pressione a tecla Windows
<Powerless> se eu entrar no menu sim,eu queria igual o krunner que eu so precise começar a digitar no desktop.achei bem legal
<hggdh> não, não tem assim
<Powerless> duvida de burro. qual a diferenca do kde pro ubuntu que eu nao posso instalar os programas do kde no ubuntu?
<hggdh> podem ser instalados. Mas vão carregar a infraestrutura necessária
<cach> o padrão do ubuntu é gnome
<hggdh> modelos e APIs distintos
<hggdh> e não é burrice, apenas ignorancia
<rafael> Powerless, vc terá que configurar o dash para fazer o que vc faz no KDE. As diferenças são basicamente o que o hggdh falou. As interfaces seguem filosofias de usabilidade diferentes.
<rafael> Foi embora
<amcorreia> alguém usa gateway de anti-spam/vírus?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<_Nortom> pq não vejo nimguem?
<astroo-> ?
<_Nortom> kkk onde fica os pvts?
<_Nortom> XChat-gnome?
<astroo-> exprimenta o hexchat
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma_> e ai
<fantasma_> boa  noite   ai a todos
<drduducruz> bom dia
<drduducruz> alguem tem uma lista de  mirrors . meu apt get ta lento para atualizar.
<drduducruz> moro em goiania e o uso o padrao ufpr do Ubuntu
<drduducruz> frio ai guest5540?
<drduducruz>  adeus pessoas
<drduducruz> quit
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cach> tarde
<cach> nostalgico amigo
<mirqui>   :) eu nostálgico ?
<cach> mirqui hehehehe
<cach> por isso
<cach> lembnra o dia q eiu comentei vc disse é nsotalgia husahusauhsa
<mirqui> não estou lembrado ,
<cach> blz
<cach> tarde !
<mirqui> mas de qualquer forma , boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ninj4> Iae
<astroo-> ola
<ninj4> blz ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<ninj4> to suave mano :p
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<ninj4> sim.
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<ninj4> vlw :D
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MrSanderson> Oi, estou tendo problema para dar apt update no meu Ubuntu! security.ubuntu.com não consegue ser alcançado. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<MrSanderson> A propósito, não é o único erro que estou tendo no meu netbook, não consigo usar IRC também.
<MrSanderson> Neste desktop Windows onde estou, consigo alcançar o servidor Ubuntu e usar IRC.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma> boa   tarde   meus   amigos
<astroo-> ola
<Guest55406> tud bem  meu amigo
<alvaro_> :D
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Guest55406> otimo
<KurtKraut> MrSanderson, Isso são sinais de problema com sua conexão ou com seu ISP.
<Guest55406> ola   garela   tudo  bem   ai com vcs
<MrSanderson> KurtKraut, não estou tendo problema no Windows.
<hggdh> MrSanderson: qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<MrSanderson> hggdh: 16.04
<MrSanderson> hggdh: mas num outro canal me ajudaram a resolver, acho que adicionou-se o DNS Google.
<hggdh> MrSanderson: como KurtKraut disse. Normalmente ajuda dar-nos mais detalhes
<Guest55406> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Guest55406> ola
<Guest55406> pode falar  meu amigo
<astroo-> nada a dizer
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Guest55406> nao
<Guest55406> por qu
<astroo-> era so para das as boas vindas se fosses
<Guest55406> hum ta   bom
<Guest55406> mas dai qual seria
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma_w> i
<fantasma_w> oi
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> ola    alguem
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> ola   preisa  saber   cmo mim escreve  mas por aqui  mesmo  no programa
<KurtKraut> fantasma_w, Tente ser mais claro, mais preciso no que você está pedindo ajuda e tente resumir numa linha só (com múltiplas frases).
<amcorreia> ou tenta escrever em português
<fantasma_w> estou escrevendo em  portugues
<fantasma_w> pergunto  , como eu faço pra mim escrever  no xchat , mas usando o programa daqui  mesmo
<astroo-> tenta o hexchat
<KurtKraut> fantasma_w, Você sabe que não vemos o que você vê, não estamos presencialmente do seu lado. Defina esse 'aqui' que você fala.
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-27
<fantasma_w> nao da  nao
<fantasma_w> o programa e da  mesma   forma  ... e tentei fazer  o registro pelo site  masnao da certo
<KurtKraut> fantasma_w, Tudo que você fala não faz sentido e se assim continuar, nenhuma ajuda útil você irá receber aqui.
<fantasma_w> como que eu faço inscricao do meu nick , pra  ele ficar pessoal ,,
<fantasma_w> pra eu poder entrar em outros chats
<fantasma_w> tipo este chat e da ubuntu-br , certo , dai quero enttrar no chat da mint-br
<astroo-> vai ao www.freenode.net
<fantasma_w> e cara ja fui la
<fantasma_w> e nao adianta
<astroo-> ok
<fantasma_w> entao
<astroo-> nao sei do comando
<fantasma_w> nao  resta   mais nada
<fantasma_w> dai o que eu devo fazer
<fantasma_w> e ai
<KurtKraut> Só agora que o infeliz foi claro no que precisa e outros seres humanos são capazes de entender, ele sai
<fantasma_w> e ai
<astroo-> #freenode
<lestaty> fantasma_w: /msg NickServ help REGISTER
<fantasma_w> ola
<astroo-> ja tens nick agora?
<fantasma_w> nao nao
<astroo-> ok
<fantasma_w> ta bom
<shabang_gang> cade?
<fantasma_w> o qwue
<fantasma_w> o que
<shabang_gang> cade os hack????
<fantasma_w> tamos auqi
<fantasma_w> aqui
<fantasma_w> o que quer saber
<shabang_gang> fantasma_w, ce da medinho
<shabang_gang> c /esse nick ae
<shabang_gang> brincadeira, so tava checando os mano no freenode, ok?
<fantasma_w> hahahha
<shabang_gang> at+v
<fantasma_w> o que tem meu nick
<fantasma_w> meu nicke normal  hahahahahaha
<fantasma_w> pra geral   o   melhor terminal pra quebra de cryptografia   e  pra invadir  site e rede social  , e  o XFCEterminal
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> boa madruga  ai  pra todos  ..
<fantasma_w> e ai
<fantasma_w> blz
<fantasma_w> ola boa   madruga ai pra todos  ,   .. e ai  oque rola de   novo  , sobre  ppa
<cach> koe geraaalll \o/ cheguei!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<cach> dia
<cach> mirqui,
<barna> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<cach> mirqui, beleuz
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas :) ?
<barna> começando timidamente a migrar a produtora e render-farm pra ubuntu 16.04
<mirqui> qual ubuntu vc está migrando ?
<barna> 14.04 studio pra 16.04 avix
<mirqui> não me acertei com o 16.04 ainda
<barna> eu to me acertando de vagar
<mirqui> o melhor para mim está sendo o lubuntu
<barna> da mesma forma q foi do 12.04 pro 14.04
<mirqui> lubuntu 16.04
<barna> tanto o studio como o avix usam xfce como DE padrão. então ta facil
<mirqui> sim
<barna> mas em algumas maquinas mais parrudas eu coloco unity
<mirqui> tenho um note bom
<cach> barna, que da hra, produtora de que?
<barna> e tem 2 maquinas q ta usando mate, mas ai num é o avix é ubuntu padrão
<barna> cach, audio visual
<barna> tamo começando a mexer com site e impressão 3D tb.
<mirqui> estou usando o mate tbm
<mirqui> mas 14.04
<mirqui> umm fala ai barna , impressão 3d :)
<barna> os comps com mate são de pessoas que não lidam com edição, pessoal do texto e programação. eles tão curtindo o mate
<mirqui> btodos os ubuntus funcionam com programas . de
<barna> eu ainda estou pra testar o munity, sei q ainda é precario, mas quem sabe, o mate quando nasceu tb era precario
<mirqui> tentei o kernel low latence , no mate , mas não deu certo
<cach> barna, que da hra.. to estudando fotografia, meu padrasto é musico, ja fiz umas figurações e teatro, de onde vc é?
<barna> pra q vc precisa do lowlatency mirqui ?
<barna> cach, massa. BH e vc?
<mirqui> tenho um core i5
<mirqui> logo o low latence em tese funciona melhor
<barna> mirqui, mas low latency tem vantagens e desvantagens, depende do seu uso.
<mirqui> pq são mais de um núcleo
<mirqui> no caso é só ligar e desligar o pc
<barna> sim mas o lowlatency não trabalha com multi tarefas, ele é pra destinar 100% da maquina pra uma unica função.
<mirqui> não uso o note para coisas pesadas
<barna> então no seu caso o lowlatency não é indicado.
<mirqui> vou almoçar :) , volto mais tarde :)
<barna> ia mandar isso pro mirqui, quem sabe mais tarde.
<barna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqf4WozCUlM
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafael> mirqui: boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<rafael> tudo certo
<rafael> só aqui de boa assistindo netflix
<mirqui> ahaha então boa sorte :)
<alvaro> poderiam me dar um esclarecimento???
<rafael> mirqui: boa sorte?
<rafael> hahha
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudamos
<mirqui> com o filme rafael :)
<alvaro> por que o ubuntu 16.04 lts, só está aceitando a instalação do amule SVN, que não é estável?
<mirqui> pipoca , refri , sempre se esquece algo ahaha
<alvaro> o amule normal não instala
<mirqui> não sei te dizer cara
<mirqui> tenta outro torrent
<alvaro> LTS seria para receber versões estaveis , ao meu ver
<mirqui> sim, é o que pensei
<alvaro> tentei o delugue ficou pior, não deixava o pc desligar
<mirqui> não dá aquele problema de ser software de terceiros ?
<alvaro> Ktorrent da mesma forma
<mirqui> tem o do sapinho azul
<mirqui> o nome não lembro
<alvaro> vuza não tem na loja de aplicativos
<alvaro> vuze
<mirqui> vc tem a software center
<mirqui> gnome software
<mirqui> e temta o boutique software center
<alvaro> pior que o que não tem na loja de aplicativos não instala
<rafael> alvaro: eu particularmente uso versões LTS depois de uns dois meses que foram lançadas
<mirqui> ahaha ai é difícil
<rafael> alvaro: sempre há uns problemas pequenos que não são resolvidos de imediato
<mirqui> eu voltei para a 14.04
<mirqui> deu muito pepino
<alvaro> espera um pouco aí, mas não é uma versão estável?
<mirqui> teoricamente é
<mirqui> mas teoricamente
<mirqui> tem os bugs de início de lançameto
<rafael> alvaro: estável não é perfeita
<alvaro> meu pc é plataforma amd, tá dando varios problemas
<rafael> alvaro: vídeo amd?
<alvaro> até lentidão
<alvaro> não, processador
<rafael> alvaro: já pensou em migrar para a 14.04
<mirqui> a 14.04 tinha esses problemas ?
<alvaro> fx 8350, com 16 de RAM
<rafael> alvaro: acho que vc poderia escolhar uma versão menor ou migrar para uma outra distro
<alvaro> 14.04 tinha problemas com multifuncional da HP
<mirqui> tentou atualizar só o kernel?
<mirqui> da 14.04 ?
<alvaro> mesma coisa
<barna> mirqui, sobre kernel low latency https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqf4WozCUlM
<mirqui> teu pc tem bad sector ?
<alvaro> mudei para 16.04 o problema da multifuncional resolveu
<mirqui> barna é só para ter uma inicialização mais rápida
<alvaro> montei meu pc a menos de um mês
<barna> o low latency num vai melhorar seu boot ou lançar os programas, vai mudar como o kernel lida com as tarefas sendo executadas.
<mirqui> a multifuncional resolveu pq vc mudou o kernel
<mirqui> de 3.qualquer coisa para 4.2
<rafael> alvaro: acho que vc poderia testar o ubuntu 14.04
<alvaro> 4.4
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> tenta isto
<alvaro> voltar a verão anterior?
<mirqui> 14.04 com kernel novo
<alvaro> versão
<mirqui> ai vc escolhe a versão
<alvaro> o curioso é que essa nova versão do ubuntu tá comendo 6 gigas de ram parado
<rafael> alvaro: qual software consome mais ram?
<alvaro> o sistema
<mirqui> que vc tem no pc?
<mirqui> cas ou desenho ?
<mirqui> cad
<rafael> alvaro: qual software vc usou para monitorar a ram?
<mirqui> ou sintetizadores
<alvaro> processador FX 8350, placa mãe ASUS  M5A 78L-M  USB3, 2 pentes Hyper X 1600 de 8 gigas cada
<mirqui> barna , achei que o pc fica mais fluido com o low latence
<alvaro> vi o consumo , pelo monitor de sistemas
<mirqui> que está rodando ?
<mirqui> muitas abas no navegador?
<alvaro> Unity
<mirqui> ou vários aplicativos ao mesmo tempo ?
<alvaro> do ubuntu
<mirqui> tem como dimonuir isto
<mirqui> diminuir
<alvaro> como?
<mirqui> vai em configurações
<alvaro> eu não descobri
<mirqui> segurança e privacidade
<mirqui> arquivos e aplicativos
<mirqui> e dá uma olhada
<alvaro> Que isso??? Ele grava os meus passos!!!!
<mirqui> sim
<alvaro> vou desativar essa coisa
<mirqui> ai vc aperta de on para off
<mirqui> e limpa os aplicativos
<alvaro> mirqui, francamente estou preocupado com essa nova versão
<mirqui> está ruim para te dizer a verdade
<mirqui> por enquanto estou na 14.04
<alvaro> está bem mais complicada que a anterior
<mirqui> no ubuntu mate que é mais leve
<alvaro> na 14.04 usava  o xubuntu
<mirqui> sim , até para instalar um programa
<mirqui> gostei de usar o lubuntu
<alvaro> pior que não está instalando direito os pacotes deb
<mirqui> leve e rápido
<mirqui> ai vc usa o dpkg
<alvaro> nem os outros pacotes que anunciaram
<mirqui> mas é uma enrrolação
<mirqui> não cheguei a usar o snap
<alvaro> estou usando o synaptic
<mirqui> o que tem de bom no 16 é
<alvaro> da central de programas, nem as atualizações de segurança instala
<mirqui> a central do ubuntu , o gnome
<mirqui> e no mate o boutique software , só
<mirqui> aqui instalou legal
<mirqui> alvaro , melhorou o desempenho ?
<rafael> alvaro: tenta o kubuntu
<alvaro> 2 gigas ainda consumindo
<rafael> pode ser que o compiz não esteja rodando legal na sua máquina
<mirqui> agora tem a pesquisa
<alvaro> por causa de ser amd ??????
<rafael> alvaro: não sei o motivo
<mirqui> pelo mesmo sistema , vai em pesquisa
<rafael> mas seria interessante fazer um teste
<alvaro> só de memoria esclusiva de video é 1 giga, dedicado
<mirqui> tbm tem o que vc pesquisou lá
<rafael> alvaro: nao está adiantando ter toda esse configuração se seu computador está travando
<alvaro> mas é estranho
<alvaro> rodava o xubuntu 14.04 de boa
<mirqui> o meu é intel o processador , e tbm é lento
<rafael> alvaro: é sim... mas já que não se sabe a causa
<rafael> melhor tentar alternativas
<mirqui> era mais rápido no dual core do que no note
<alvaro> estou pensando em mudar de distribuição
<mirqui> seu pc é muito bom alvaro
<alvaro> mirqui e um octa core, como é o meu caso?
<mirqui> não sei o por que das travadas
<mirqui> o que ?
<mirqui> o note ?
<mirqui> é um i5
<mirqui> 4 gb de ram
<alvaro> FX8350 é com 8 nucleos reais
<rafael> alvaro: tenta o kubuntu 16.04
<alvaro> o meu é PC
<rafael> alvaro: se der problema o problema pode ser o kernel
<mirqui> não consegui trocar de kernel no 16.04
<alvaro> agradeço a atenção, vou esperar mais 1 mês, se não melhorar mudo de distribuição
<mirqui> fiz tudo certo , mas neca de trocar
<mirqui> tranquilo
<alvaro> 16.04, não deixa trocar o Kernel
<alvaro> 14.04 sim
<mirqui> mas melhorou a performance do seu pc?
<alvaro> quando era 14.04 era um foguete
<mirqui> não , agora por vc desabilitar a pesquisa ?
<mirqui> e indexação
<alvaro> 1,6 gigas de consumo
<alvaro> normal
<mirqui> bom , de 6 para 1,6
<rafael> alvaro: vc pode trocar a versão do kernel
<rafael> não há impedimento
<rafael> só que não é tão simples como um comando no apt-get
<alvaro> mas o que me deixa assustado é essa instabilidade, nas atualizações e lerdeza
<alvaro> Talvez melhore com o decorrer das atualizações
<mirqui> mas os outros não foram assim
<mirqui> lembro que da 12 , tentei a 13 , não deu
<mirqui> fui para versão 14 e serviu como uma luva
<alvaro> a melhor de todas na minha opinião, foi a 10.04
<alvaro> aquela era rápida com força
<mirqui> essa não cheguei a usar
<mirqui> haaa , mas espera ai
<mirqui> no 16 tem um software que faz análise de disco
<mirqui> tenta dar uma olhada para ver se não te diz o que está errado
<alvaro> sim, já usei
<mirqui> e o que deu ?
<alvaro> o HD tá normal
<alvaro> não tem Bad blocks
<alvaro> HD é a parte mais velha do pc
<alvaro> não cmprei outro novo
<alvaro> comprei
<mirqui> teu pc tem um bocado de mem ram
<mirqui> como está a swapp
<alvaro> cabe mais 2 pentes de 8
<alvaro> só faltou grana
<mirqui> não , a mamória virtual ?
<mirqui> memória
<alvaro> swap , 2 partes de 3.3 gigas cada
<mirqui> não entendo disso , mas acho que ele está se confundindo
<mirqui> por ser dois pentes , devia ter só uma com um total só
<alvaro> swap partição 2 ; 3.3 gigas               swap partição 5 ; 3.3 gigas
<mirqui> não entendo disso cara
<mirqui> ou se vc quer chutar
<mirqui> tenta o low latence
<mirqui> ele vai pŕiorizar as tarefas
<alvaro> são duas partiçoes swap
<mirqui> eu estou em um dual core
<mirqui> 2 núcleos 1 memória swap
<mirqui> ele deveria ter o total em uma memória só
<mirqui> mas como te disse , não entendo disso
<mirqui> estou chutando
<cach> barna, beleza
<cach> desculpa
<cach> tava orando aki
<cach> sou de sp
<cach> barna, estudo fotografia mas trabalho com suporte, meu padrasto é baterista
<alvaro> imagebin não funciona
<alvaro> queria te enviar a imagem
<barna> cach, massa D+
<cach> barna, pvt man pode?
<barna> de boas
<Powerless> alguém manja como instalar o libqt4-core?
<hggdh> Powerless: para o Xenial o pacote é chamado libqtcore4
<hggdh> changelog
<Powerless> hggdh, estranho. eu tento instalar o open365 e ele fala que falta esse arquivo
<hggdh> de onde veio este open365?
<hggdh> e qual a mensagem de erro que aparece (exactamente o que está escrito)?
<Powerless> https://support.open365.io/index.php/en/forum/englishsuport/25-problem-with-client-install-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts?start=12
<Powerless> aparentemente é um bug mesmo
<Powerless> é a copia do office365 :P
<hggdh> sim, é, e (aparentemente) já corrigida, desde May 04
<hggdh> 04 de Maio
<Powerless> baixei direto do site deles o .deb
<Powerless> sei la então
<hggdh> (problema no gnome-software)
<hggdh> a correcção é no Ubuntu...
<hggdh> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> veja bug 1573408
<lubotu2> bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573408
<Powerless> nem atualizando vai
<hggdh> Powerless: qual a versão do gnome-software (dpkg -l gnome-software)?
<Powerless> 3.20.1
<hggdh> deveria ser 3.20.1+git20160426
<Powerless> 3.20.1+git20
<hggdh> ergo, teu sistema não foi actualizado
<hggdh> opa
<hggdh> tem mais na string da versão
<Powerless> só isso mesmo
<hggdh> a string completa é: 3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu1
<Powerless> no meu ten só isso lol
<Powerless> vc deixam o archive BR ou o principal mesmo?
<hggdh> tanto faz, o que melhor resposta tiver
<hggdh> (o meu ou é us ou o primário)
<hggdh> Powerless: tente dpkg-query -W gnome-software
<Powerless> gnome-software	3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu1
<hggdh> hum. Esta é a versão corrigida.
<hggdh> algum outro erro, então
<Powerless> deve ser erro da aplicação..os nomes mudaram..ele deve ta tentando achar  a lib com o outro nome e nao ta achando
<hggdh> não sei... nao uso open365, e não tenho uma máquina para testes no momento
<hggdh> Powerless: o bug link acima, do open365, é de 6 dias atrás -- isto deve ser um outro problema
<hggdh> (o que eu estava a verificar é com o gnome-software)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<flymaster> oi
<flymaster> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<flymaster> vixi voltei aos 14 anos kkkkkk
<flymaster> usando mirc
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> tenta o hexchat
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-28
<animamibis> algum usuario de natron
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<barna> animamibis, quase, blender
<barna> mas manda a duvida ai, quem sabe.....
<animamibis> blender é legal tambem quero aprender bem sobre. mas o fato que insstalei hoje e estou bem perdido no natron
<animamibis> queria alguem pra toma uns passos
<barna> animamibis, sobre natron num tenho quase nada. :(
<animamibis> hum
<animamibis> e blen]der
<animamibis> tem lgum mteril
<animamibis> materiaal
<barna> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ptgZGf_ADiVeMYOkrXmV40TO4k7z1e5RMJcZYhaC6kM/edit#gid=0
<alvaro> http://natron.readthedocs.io/en/workshop/
<barna> esse é um banco de tutoriais mantigo por uma comunidade de designers
<animamibis> :)
<animamibis> nossa muito bom
<animamibis> muito obrigado barna e alvaro
<barna> d nda
<alvaro> tranquilo
<alvaro> boa leitura :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Drashta> MI
<Drashta> BOM DIA mirqui
<cach> barna, aeee
<gnew> CONHECAM A #linuxcoffee SALA DESTINADA A QUEM GOSTA DE LINUX E CAFÉ! PARA BATER PAPO E ESTUDOS!
<barna> salve cach
<cach> salve man
<cach> ou como diria um amigo meu dos hells angels
<cach> quando eu falava salve ele completava com "-se quem puder" hushuasuhshuashusahushuashu
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cach> ae
<cach> atualizei o instagram com as fotos reeditas
<cach> olha as duas e compara
<cach> carquei na tinta mas ficou da hra
<barna> ????
<cach> mandei no pvt
<cach> eu acho
<cach> huusauhauhsauh
<barna> a
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<alvaro> mirqui :d
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<mirqui> fala nuno , tudo bem :) ?
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<alvaro> é a lentidão continua
<alvaro> amule trava e fecha sozinho
<nuno_nunes> estou a fazer testes no meu pc :)
<nuno_nunes> lentid??o do que
<alvaro> uma festa
<nuno_nunes> o amule já passou a historia :D
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o qbittorrent
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> o amule é lento por natureza
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> tem que configurar um monte de coisas
<mirqui> dentre elas o firewall
<mirqui> vê se está fazendo algo de errado alvaro
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, eu prefiro usar o bittorrent e hoje até estive a sacar a 1 mb/s numa net de 24 mb/s
<alvaro> amule svn
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, tu tens que configurar os servers
<nuno_nunes> aqui onde moro esses servers foram todos banidos :D
<alvaro> tudo configurado em ID alta
<nuno_nunes> bem como os site do piratex
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> sim , e firewalll ?
<nuno_nunes> mas eu uso os sites todos
<nuno_nunes> .d
<alvaro> o problema é que ele fecha sozinho do nada
<alvaro> tem 201 servers
<alvaro> portas abertas
<nuno_nunes> firewall lol
<mirqui> ahaha fecha ou teus contatos terminam a conexão ?
<nuno_nunes> :|
<alvaro> fecha o amule totalmente
<mirqui> não é só o download ?
<alvaro> não
<mirqui> cara , então não sei
<alvaro> fecha o programa
<mirqui> sei que tem
<mirqui> que configurar servers e firewall
<alvaro> vi na net que essa versão SVN é de testes, mas é a unica que tem na central de programas
<mirqui> faz tempo que não uso , usava era o emule
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, o amule e emule é a mesma coisa
<nuno_nunes> D
<alvaro> a parte dos servidores tá certinho
<mirqui> vou tomar café , volto logo
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/I8ioqki
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, isto esta assim lol aqui :p
<alvaro> mas aí é pelo navegador
<alvaro> digo o programa amule
<nuno_nunes> mas esse programa é todo lento
<nuno_nunes> alvaro tenta ver ppa do amule
<nuno_nunes> :|
<alvaro> versao 16.04 nao esta se dando muito bem com PPAs
<nuno_nunes> alvaro eu tenho a 16.04 e tem se dado muito bem
<nuno_nunes> so as ppas antigas da versao 15.10 é que n??o
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> sua maquina e intel?
<nuno_nunes> amd
<nuno_nunes> :d
<alvaro> pois a minha tambem
<nuno_nunes> eu agora estou noutro linux
<alvaro> esta dando unas instabilidades estranhas
<nuno_nunes> eu passei da vers??o 14.04 para a 16.04
<nuno_nunes> -:d
<nuno_nunes> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/xenial/universe/base/amule
<nuno_nunes> já volto
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> barna
<alvaro> http://imgur.com/TnqrUDH
<alvaro> esse é o problema do amule
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-29
<barna> nossa amule??? voltei 20 anos no passado agora......
<barna> boas lembranças da internet discada.
<barna> nem sabia q ele ainda existia
<alvaro> existe mas tá problematico
<alvaro> :(
<barna> pra q vc precisa dele/
<barna> ?
<alvaro> baixar arquivos de musicas e filmes antigos
<alvaro> ele acha coisas bem raras (quando funciona)
<cach> barna, sarve
<cach> fala geraalll \o/
<astroo-> ola
<domaindomain> ae
<domaindomain> qual dos putinhos que esta online
<astroo-> ola...
<domaindomain> aee astroo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<luq> hellou?
<northmoor> hi
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> boa tarde
<fantasma_w> ja saiu a  nova versao   do wine . 1.9.11
<fantasma_w> saiu a nova versao   do wine . 1.9.11
<KurtKraut> fantasma_w, Sim, todos leram que você falou isso já há 15min atrás.
<fantasma_w> reforçando , so isso . entrou outras  pessoas
<northmoor> rss
<subzero> alguem on?
<barna> subzero, eu
<barna> ué, astroo num ta on? q milagre!
<subzero> barna, qal emulador
<subzero> bom
<subzero> para nintendo 64?
<barna> já ia responder sness9x e virutalbox
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> pra nintendo 64 só ouvi falar de um modo terminal (sem gui), mas eu num uso então.....
<barna> Mupen64plus
<anonymous_> ola
<subzero> barna, eu instalei
<subzero> esse
<subzero> e baixei a parte gráfica
<subzero> abre a rom e tudo
<subzero> mais o controle nao funciona
<subzero> ;~
<subzero> no caso o teclado do pc
<subzero> queria jogar nintendo 64
<subzero> acho os graficos de snes ruins
<subzero> e nem tenho mais oq jogar
<subzero> zerei bomberman, dong kongey
<subzero> rs
<barna> subzero, eu nunca usei ele.... tenho nem ideia de como resolver. só a respeito um dia.
<barna> quando tava brincando com o xbmc/kodi
<subzero> como
<subzero> resolvo o teclado?
<barna> subzero, como falei a cima, eu nunca usei ele.... tenho nem ideia de como resolver.
<barna> mas imagino q google deva ter infos
<barna> subzero, qm sabe isso....
<barna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRQCIgWUmBQ
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<subzero> barna, to lendo aki
<subzero> ele nem emula n64
<subzero> emula ps1
<subzero> http://targethd.net/conheca-o-retroarch-o-emulador-de-jogos-classicos-para-android/
<subzero> barna, mais de qalqer forma
<subzero> vou instalar
<subzero> para testar
<hggdh> subzero: por favor, uma frase completa por linha.
<cach> barna, aee
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-22
<agricola_> afaf
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lic`at`work> Bom dia. Estou tentando criar um hotspot wifi. Ja estou na 5a placa tentando e nao dá certo. Eu uso o assistente do xfce (create a new wifi network) e ele nao conecta. A placa é pci-e e aceita AP mode
<lic`at`work> Será que é porque minha rede tem restricao de mac e essa outra placa nao esta cadastrada na rede?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , quais sã as novas :) ?
<aedigital> no news
<aedigital> depois dos 40 anos, nao se tem mais news
<aedigital> :~
<mirqui> tbm não , estou esperando o almoço
<mirqui> baaa velho , está com pensamento de velho ahhaha
<aedigital> hahahaha
<mirqui> vou te mandar o soneto
<aedigital> mas ter pensamento de velho nao eh problema
<mirqui> o que a vida te reserva ahaha depois dos 40
<aedigital> problema eh como a sociedade encara a velhice
<mirqui> mas cara , veja bem
<aedigital> para a sociedade a velhice eh como se fosse uma doenca
<mirqui> tem a ver como tú te encara , deixa os outro para lá
<aedigital> como se fosse algo negativo
<aedigital> odioso, etc
<aedigital> mirqui,  ah sim
<mirqui> cara
<aedigital> concordo
<mirqui> feliz de quem fica velho
<aedigital> mas lamento a maneira que a sociedade ve isto
<mirqui> triste dos que param pelo caminho
<mirqui> sabe aquela fraze
<mirqui> khndo e andando ?
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> pois então
<mirqui> bola para frente
<aedigital> quanto a isto nao ha duvida
<mirqui> que senão vc piza no saco depois dos 40 ahaha
<aedigital> bola para frente, nao pode fazer gol contra
<aedigital> :~
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> opa
<mirqui> tem algo que vc queira dizer ?
<mirqui> vc está com problemas ?
<mirqui> quer falar no prvt ?
<aedigital> e para mim estas perguntas?
<mirqui> sim , gol contra não tem a ver no contexto
<aedigital> tem sim
<aedigital> voce disse: "*bola*"
<aedigital> bola lembra fu tebol
<aedigital> bola lembra futebol
<mirqui> haaa , mas então
<aedigital> hahaha
<mirqui> gol contra não tem idade para fazer
<mirqui> bosssssst se faz em qualquer idade meu
<aedigital> yeah
<mirqui> mas mudemos de assunto senão vão nos banir
<mirqui> vc está down ?
<mirqui> ou up ?
<aedigital> toh de boa
<mirqui> haaa mudou o teclado ahaha :)
<mirqui> mudando bem de assunto
<mirqui> sei que não é tópico do canal
<mirqui> mas pode ajudar muito quem está precisando
<mirqui> http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/2017/05/wannakey-e-wanakiwi-podem-debloquear-pcs-com-windows-xp-e-windows-7.ghtml
<mirqui> ttp://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/2017/05/no-more-ransom-inciativa-reune-gigantes-do-antivirus-contra-golpes-online.ghtml
<mirqui> alguém deve conhecer quem usa janelas , não :)
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> blza :)
<mirqui> haa , e outra
<mirqui> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/2017/05/script-revela-se-seu-windows-ja-esta-com-o-patch-contra-o-wannacry.ghtml
<mirqui> esta é para ver se seu pc está com o wanna cry mas ainda não foi ativado
<mirqui> bom almoço a todos :) , fui
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<crimeboy> o>
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> daqui a uns 40 minutos melhor ainda
<mirqui> aahaha saida pela esquerda , ou chega o café :) ?
<aedigital> saida pela esquerda
<mirqui> daqui a pouco sai o café , nos não jantamos
<aedigital> vixe
<mirqui> já volto
<mirqui> ae , cara , tú usa , vlc ?
<mirqui> acharam uma brecha nele , por hora eu desistalei
<aedigital> uso
<aedigital> mas quero ver como irao explorar uma brecha nele
<aedigital> me fui
<mirqui> ai não sei , peguei a notícia agora no telegram
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest4521> uma dúvida
<Guest4521> qual a melhor marca de açaí para comprar no pote?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alle> a
<BosiB> Hello everyone, I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 and for some reason the built in mic of my Dell Latitude E6530 isn't working. Any ideas what could it be?
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> here is in portuguese language
<astroo-> go to  #ubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<resende> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber como eu faço para participar do time de colaboradores
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<merlim> boa noite!
<merlim> astroo-: tudo bem
<merlim> hggdh: blza?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-28
<jadyarts> Hi
<astroo-> jadyarts  ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jadyarts> Hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-23
<ascii__> Olá boa noite
<coisweb> opa boa tarde, galera rodei alguns processos com nohup existe alguma forma de matar todos os nohup de uma vez so?
<hggdh> coisweb: se não colocaste um "&" ao final da linha de comando, basta fechar o terminal
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-24
<hggdh> /oop/oop
#ubuntu-br 2019-05-21
<Bills-BR> dae rapaziada
<Bills-BR> podem me ajuda numa duvida aq to quebrando a cabeça
<Bills-BR> qual repositorio que vem de fabrica do Kubuntu ? /etc/apt/source.list
<Bills-BR> nao to achando, ta todo ferrado meu upgrade
<hggdh> tarde demais... mas a resposta é: os repositórios padrão (todos os flavours oficiais estão neles)
<aedigital> hehe
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-23
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZT1U2rlvyM
